# The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners Group



## The Rivers' Rats

I am not sure if anyone has already started a thread for this or not, but I am so excited about buying into VGC on day one that I just had to have a place to discuss it.   

Please reply to this thread and let us all know if you bought into the VGC and how many points you ended up with.  Also, if you happen to have the chance to take any photos of the villas as they are being completed, post them here as well.  I know that I can't wait to see how they are progressing and I assume other owners would like to see the pictures as well.

If you are an excited new owner at VGC like I am, reply to this thread and tell the world!


- By the way, we ended up buying 120 points (and I just can't wait to use them!)


----------



## JW9DVC

Super excited with 225 points at VGC!!!!Thanks for the thread. Looking forward to 50 great years of memories at Disneylands first DVC property!! JW


----------



## SanDeeKath

Us too!  DH got us 480 points yesterday.  We already made 2 ressies with the developer points at the GC hotel for Valentine's day and the summer.  Yeee haaaaw.

I cannot wait to be able to stay in a 1BR though.  The hotel suites are really expensive.  

Katherine


----------



## WainerDude

Just bought 185 points today.  Looking forward to making a reservation for this December.


----------



## lisah0711

Bought 200 points last week.  I am so happy!  I have waited for more than 2 years for this!

Congratulations and welcome home to all the new VGC owners!


----------



## toocherie

gave my credit card info to my Guide on Saturday--am supposed to be in the system by tomorrow.  500 points!


----------



## bethy

I'm here and have been waiting for this for a long time.  We bought 105 points but I'm still very grateful and excited because that's more than we had originally planned (75-ish).  I'm having a great time figuring out the many ways we can use these points and our WDW points over the coming years.  We are 3 day weekend people at DLR and 7-8 nights people at WDW.  Can you tell we live on the West Coast?  LOL.  We also travel other places during the year and so we want to keep our ownership share within reason and save our resources for seeing the world with our girls.  One and maybe once in a while 2 shorter Disney trips per year is perfect for us.

We've booked our DP's at GCH for next week!  We had a trip scheduled already and the timing worked out beautifully.  My girls and I are taking my mom for her birthday.  She hasn't been to DLR since 1975 (my first trip)!   

I'll snap some pics when I'm there next week.  But FYI, micechat dot com always has a nice selection of updated ones, too.  

One more tidbit:  Our last name is the same as one of the Disney characters and so this was always meant to be.  I never in a million years thought my sensible DH would ever go for something like DVC.  I wuv him!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I just checked the member website and my three new contracts of 75pts each have just shown up!   I am so excited!!!  That's 225 total and I will add more later if I can ever dump some of my 300 SSR points.


----------



## ToodlesRN

Count us in with 200 points!! Hopefully in a few years we can add more points as our family will be getting bigger and need to upgrade to bedroom room!


----------



## disneydawn6

220 here.   Hope to stay this Thanksgiving.  Going to WDW for Christmas and hope to stay at BLT.  At Disneyland you only needed to buy 100 points at AKV or BLT to become a founding member, so I need to use those BLT points somewhere.


----------



## lisah0711

bethy said:


> One more tidbit:  Our last name is the same as one of the Disney characters and so this was always meant to be.



Your last name is Mouse?!?


----------



## toocherie

lisah0711 said:


> Your last name is Mouse?!?



LOL--I thought the same thing!


----------



## CaliMouseVacationeer

toocherie said:


> LOL--I thought the same thing!



Oh my gosh, too funny!  I was thinking Mouse or Duck, but probably not Goofy.   

We're in for 300 points!!  Will be making the mad reservation for Christmas this year.  So excited!!!!   

Welcome home, neighbors!!!


----------



## bethy




----------



## ACDSNY

bethy - yes it was meant to be!

I'll be joining the group on Wed when my guide returns to the office.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Not buying, but wanted to hop on and wish everyone an early...

  *HOME!!!* 

I really hope that sometime in the future we can plan a stay there. We've never been to DL, or CA for that matter. Can't wait to see pics and hear about upcoming stays!  

Congratulations, all! 

P.S. Cute, Bethy!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> bethy - yes it was meant to be!
> 
> I'll be joining the group on Wed when my guide returns to the office.



How many points?  Does the ability to split into smaller contract help?


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> How many points? Does the ability to split into smaller contract help?


I'm back to 180, split into 2 contracts of 90 points.    I've gone between 160 - 180 points until I drove myself nuts.  As much as I'd like enough points to pick up 2 APs for WDW I can't make myself do it.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> I'm back to 180, split into 2 contracts of 90 points.    I've gone between 160 - 180 points until I drove myself nuts.  As much as I'd like enough points to pick up 2 APs for WDW I can't make myself do it.



I got enough for the APs but I just dont have the time to drive down and sign in person.


----------



## maberlyne

Yay! I'm so excited for everyone!

I'm planning on buying within the next week or so! We just bought BLT last week and have to wait 10 days or something, according to our guide.

May I ask what the purpose is for splitting into to smaller contracts? Is it so it's easier to sell contracts later, or to split amongst kids? Or is there another reasons I'm totally missing? If it's for those reasons, I guess it won't affect us too much... we'll be early-mid 70s by the time our contract expires and I fully intend to be using all those points still at that age!!  Sorry, kids! 

And another discrepancy... I could have sworn my guide said the DP were only available if over 16o pts were bought! But if other people got them for only 100, that's awesome!

Shoot, I'm still confused about the dang use year thing with this add on. I have to research this more.


----------



## kerickson

I'm buying this afternoon!  My husband (who is in sales) wanted me to wait longer to see if our guide would call with more incentives, but I just can't wait!  ...and, yes, it is 5am CA time right now, I'm in training for March when I have to make my VGC Christmas ressies


----------



## lisah0711

bethy said:


>



Thanks for being a good sport and yes, it was meant to be!  Aren't those husbands who say "whatever you want to do about DVC" the best?


----------



## toocherie

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I got enough for the APs but I just dont have the time to drive down and sign in person.



Grandpa--where do you live?   Seems a shame to be paying that much and lose out on almost $800 in value . . . .


----------



## bethy

toocherie said:


> Grandpa--where do you live?   Seems a shame to be paying that much and lose out on almost $800 in value . . . .



That really is a shame.  I don't quite get why you'd have to be there in person to get those.

Anyhoo - another question/topic about the resort:  What do we know about the extra pool?  I know where it's going . . . but I'm hoping they'll do something special with it since there is already a "regular" pool right around the corner.  And there is already a waterslide too.  I hope the new pool at least has a fountain or water feature but wouldn't zero entry be lovely?  I'm sure hoping for a sand bottom is probably futile.  It would be such a nice asset to the resort.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

toocherie said:


> Grandpa--where do you live?   Seems a shame to be paying that much and lose out on almost $800 in value . . . .



Elk Grove CA.  Close to Sacramento.


----------



## toocherie

Yeah--that would be a hike Grandpa--probably cost you more than the passes to take the trip down!

(p.s.) I don't think you sound Grumpy!


----------



## toocherie

ok--I think this whole developer points thing is causing me to re-arrange all my travel plans for the year.  I'm going to cancel my Boardwalk stay in March-April and use DPs instead for a stay at SSR in a two bedroom.  (taking family).  then I will try (yeah--good luck) to book Boardwalk for Food and Wine in October using regular points before my first AP expires (the one I got last year) at the 7 month mark for a solo trip.  Whatever DPs are left I will use (1) for stays at GCH, and (2) deposit for an RCI exchange.  Sigh.  I knew my solo trip in March-April was not meant to be!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

maberlyne said:


> Yay! I'm so excited for everyone!
> 
> I'm planning on buying within the next week or so! We just bought BLT last week and have to wait 10 days or something, according to our guide.
> 
> May I ask what the purpose is for splitting into to smaller contracts? Is it so it's easier to sell contracts later, or to split amongst kids? Or is there another reasons I'm totally missing? If it's for those reasons, I guess it won't affect us too much... we'll be early-mid 70s by the time our contract expires and I fully intend to be using all those points still at that age!!  Sorry, kids!
> 
> And another discrepancy... I could have sworn my guide said the DP were only available if over 16o pts were bought! But if other people got them for only 100, that's awesome!
> 
> Shoot, I'm still confused about the dang use year thing with this add on. I have to research this more.



Smaller contracts do hold their value much better.   Take a look at some of the resale sites and you see how much higher the price per point is on a smaller contract.   Now I plan on keeping and using my points forever, but you never know.   There is no downside to splitting them into smaller contracts (at least none that I know of).   I bought a 250 point SSR contract several years ago and shortly after added a 50 point contract.    At the time I didn't know that there would eventually be a DLR DVC and I didn't consider how well the value of my SSR points would hold up over time.   Now I can probably around $80 per point on the small contract and would have a hard time getting 70 per point on the large one.   Knowing what I know now I would have set up my SSR contracts at 160 for the master and then two 50s and a 40 for my additional contracts.   Plus as our Grandkids get older and maybe don't like going to DLR with us we have the option of shedding small contracts untill we get to level that is comfortable for my DW and me.

Your use year will be the same as you already have for your add ons at GCV.


----------



## ACDSNY

I'll be in the same boat with DP since they expire before our trip to WDW in Nov with 18 of us so I can't reschedule.  Why can't they extended them a couple of months?  I think I'll deposit ours into RCI.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

toocherie said:


> (p.s.) I don't think you sound Grumpy!



I often have been described as Grumpy, Grouchy and Gruff.   The reason I don't sound Grumpy on the boards is because I talking about Disney (one of my favorite things in the world)!


----------



## toocherie

ACDSNY said:


> I'll be in the same boat with DP since they expire before our trip to WDW in Nov with 18 of us so I can't reschedule.  Why can't they extended them a couple of months?  I think I'll deposit ours into RCI.



I know--not to beat a dead horse--but Disney it's just not FAIR!!  Those BLT people have been able to book their DPs for several months now . . . . . we should have the same time period they had, right?  (Right!)


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

toocherie said:


> I know--not to beat a dead horse--but Disney it's just not FAIR!!  Those BLT people have been able to book their DPs for several months now . . . . . we should have the same time period they had, right?  (Right!)



RIGHT!!!! 

I have a 5 day April trip already planned at the GC and am going to Fl for a week at the AKV in June.   Now I could go to Disney every day of my life, but my DW (who puts up with my Disney Obsession) can only do so many trips a year.   So I think I'm going to have to deposit the points into RCI also.   It seems a shame to not spend them at DLR.   Maybe I can talk her into a late summer trip.


----------



## dwelty

Just bought 230 points today!!!!  Feb use year we will be able to stay in a 1 bedroom Sunday thru Thursday in Magic season, or a 2 bedroom in choice season.


----------



## kerickson

Grumpygrandpa said:


> RIGHT!!!!
> 
> I have a 5 day April trip already planned at the GC and am going to Fl for a week at the AKV in June.   Now I could go to Disney every day of my life, but my DW (who puts up with my Disney Obsession) can only do so many trips a year.   So I think I'm going to have to deposit the points into RCI also.   It seems a shame to not spend them at DLR.   Maybe I can talk her into a late summer trip.



So I don't get how this works.  We will only have until Oct 3rd to use the DPs, but if you deposit into RCI, what weeks will be available for RCI members to book?  Doesn't make sense if they would be able to book after Oct 3rd, otherwise, the Oct 3rd is really just an arbitrary date and not really tied to actual inventory availability...??  And in that case it means they can push it out for VGC members!!


----------



## Longhairbear

Just curious to know if any of those buying at VGC have been told by their guides, or anyone else how well sales are going so far?


----------



## lisah0711

I believe the DP are coming from SSR not VGC because my guide told me they could only be used at SSR if you were using them at WDW.


----------



## wdw4life

Congrats to all the new owners!  I am counting down the days until March 28 when I will be heading off to DLR to make my purchase.


----------



## bethy

Longhairbear said:


> Just curious to know if any of those buying at VGC have been told by their guides, or anyone else how well sales are going so far?



My guide said that they were swimming in points.  I think that she meant that as a positive b/c it's DLR's first property to sell ever.  Plus they were only one day into sales at the time.  However, if they had already been on the brink of selling out she wouldn't have used those terms probably.

I think that points will for sure be available at the end of March.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Longhairbear said:


> Just curious to know if any of those buying at VGC have been told by their guides, or anyone else how well sales are going so far?



Just got off of the phone with my guide and she says that sales are brisk and that there is a lot of interest from non founding members who are eager for their chance to buy.


----------



## ACDSNY

I was able to set up our purchase this morning on my way to work.  180 points split into 2 contracts.


----------



## bethy

ACDSNY said:


> I was able to set up our purchase this morning on my way to work.  180 points split into 2 contracts.



 

CONGRATS!  I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> I was able to set up our purchase this morning on my way to work.  180 points split into 2 contracts.



Welcome home neighbor (In both Norcal and Socal)!!!


----------



## amyup

I was originally going to buy 100, then went up to 115, and now am thinking of purchasing 220.  Since I'm undecided I think I need to wait.  How bad are resales going now??  I think if I buy 200 or more I'm going to dump my AKV points.  We're DL people and can't justify owning both.


----------



## bethy

amyup said:


> I was originally going to buy 100, then went up to 115, and now am thinking of purchasing 220.  Since I'm undecided I think I need to wait.  How bad are resales going now??  I think if I buy 200 or more I'm going to dump my AKV points.  We're DL people and can't justify owning both.



I hear you and I fear that the resale market probably isn't GREAT right now . . . Esp b/c I bet others will do the same as you.  Plus in general you have the issues with the economy.  Plus AKV is still being sold by Disney.  I'm not a resale expert at all though.  If I could I'd probably change my AKV points over to VGC, too.  I LOVE AKV and WDW but I think the VGC would be easier to use at AKV (and OKW, SSR) than the other way around.  Plus maintenence fees are lower at VGC etc.


----------



## ACDSNY

bethy said:


> CONGRATS! I am so happy for you!!!!


 


Grumpygrandpa said:


> Welcome home neighbor (In both Norcal and Socal)!!!


 
Thanks bethy and Grumpygrandpa!  It's been a long agonizing wait, but we finally have a piece of the VGC!  Now it's time to figure out what to do with those DP...part of me wants to be practical and rent them and the other part says go try for Maui in RCI.


----------



## kerickson

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Welcome home neighbor (In both Norcal and Socal)!!!



Another Norcal neighbor (Granite Bay) just bought 100 pts split into 2 50 pt contracts  !!  

My guide said they were processing contracts as quickly as possible but it might take 8-10 days to receive the paperwork.  Can't wait to read the fine print and sign on the dotted line!

She also confirmed they will start taking reservations June 1 for a planned Nov 30 opening.


----------



## OhioDVC

Are there any incentives for CGV?

I know $5 off per point and matching DPs

Any chance of annual passes?


----------



## bethy

OhioDVC said:


> Are there any incentives for CGV?
> 
> I know $5 off per point and matching DPs
> 
> Any chance of annual passes?




For AP's the word is that you have to buy 220 points and sign the docs in person at the DLR DVC offices.


----------



## OhioDVC

Thanks

I don't understand the signing in person thing.  I'm in Ohio and it would cost too much to fly out to sign paperwork


----------



## bethy

I received my paper work and my eyes are crossing trying to read painstakinglly through everything.  We're not spending enough money that we feel we need to outsource that task.  But after the 2010 point chart fiasco I don't want to be feeling bamboozled later on!

I am toying with the idea of trying to talk DH into *just* 25 more points.  This is ridiculous and I feel so ungrateful for the wonderful points I'm already getting!  Ack!  I will be glad when we've signed and the deal is done.  Add-ons will be much easier to resist then.  Esp once the resort is sold out.

Pssst:  Anyone have any brilliant schemes on how to come up with an extra $2500 at the drop of the hat?


----------



## ACDSNY

kerickson said:


> Another Norcal neighbor (Granite Bay) just bought 100 pts split into 2 50 pt contracts !!


Welcome Home and Congrats kerickson!


----------



## bethy

kerickson said:


> Another Norcal neighbor (Granite Bay) just bought 100 pts split into 2 50 pt contracts  !!
> 
> My guide said they were processing contracts as quickly as possible but it might take 8-10 days to receive the paperwork.  Can't wait to read the fine print and sign on the dotted line!
> 
> She also confirmed they will start taking reservations June 1 for a planned Nov 30 opening.



Yay!!!!  I am so happy for you!  See you around the resort for the next 50 years!  Congrats!!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

kerickson said:


> Another Norcal neighbor (Granite Bay) just bought 100 pts split into 2 50 pt contracts  !!



Welcome home!   A West Coast DVC!  Yeah!


----------



## funatdisney

I will be going down to Disneyland on Wednesday to sign the papers. I've been waiting a long time for this and am sooo excited. I, like many of you, don't know what to do with my DPs. We already have a reservation for Mother's day. Maybe I could book for an Oct stay. The kids have the third weekof Oct. off and we usually go then. That just might be frustrating since it would be one month before the estimated time of opening (Nov. 30). Oh by the way, got 220 points. 

Welcome to all new GCV owners. (we really should get together at the GCV some time !


----------



## ACDSNY

Welcome to the Club Funatdisney!    Enjoy those APs.


----------



## toocherie

funatdisney said:


> I will be going down to Disneyland on Wednesday to sign the papers. I've been waiting a long time for this and am sooo excited. I, like many of you, don't know what to do with my DPs. We already have a reservation for Mother's day. Maybe I could book for an Oct stay. The kids have the third weekof Oct. off and we usually go then. That just might be frustrating since it would be one month before the estimated time of opening (Nov. 30). Oh by the way, got 220 points.
> 
> Welcome to all new GCV owners. (we really should get together at the GCV some time !



Booking an Oct. stay couldn't be on the DPs unless you started in Sept. and used the first 3 days in Oct.  I have the same issue--had October 24-31 booked at SSR but now can't do that because the DPs will have expired.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Just one month longer would help.   We usually do a long weekend in Oct.  Please give us a year to use our DPs.


----------



## disneymom8589

Congratulations to all of you GCV owners!  I'm jealous!  DH and I toured the model at DL last month and they were gorgeous!!  The decor is classy.  I'm only hoping to have a chance at the 7 month mark in the future!!


----------



## toocherie

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Just one month longer would help.   We usually do a long weekend in Oct.  Please give us a year to use our DPs.



Grandpa, I appoint you as our emissary to the great DVC to beg for a longer time period to use our Developer Points.  GO GRANDPA!!!!!


----------



## ACDSNY

toocherie said:


> Grandpa, I appoint you as our emissary to the great DVC to beg for a longer time period to use our Developer Points. GO GRANDPA!!!!!


I'll second that motion!!!!    

I tried plending my case this morning, no such luck.  My guide was pushing RCI.  My worry is I only want one resort on Maui so what happens if we don't receive a match?


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

toocherie said:


> Grandpa, I appoint you as our emissary to the great DVC to beg for a longer time period to use our Developer Points.  GO GRANDPA!!!!!



My DW considers me to be a master begger!   (Lots of practice)


----------



## sdlipton

My wife and I just bought here yesterday!  A !00 point contract wtih a December UY.  SUPER EXCITED about being founding members, less excited about the per night point cost to stay at the VGC.


----------



## ACDSNY

sdlipton said:


> My wife and I just bought here yesterday! A !00 point contract wtih a December UY. SUPER EXCITED about being founding members, less excited about the per night point cost to stay at the VGC.


Welcome Neighbor!  Your in good company as we're all very excited about our new home.


----------



## bethy

sdlipton said:


> My wife and I just bought here yesterday!  A !00 point contract wtih a December UY.  SUPER EXCITED about being founding members, less excited about the per night point cost to stay at the VGC.




 
Nice ta meet ya!


----------



## M4travels

March use year with 150 points just added at VGC.  Quite pleased as we really didn't think about buying here when we purchased back in 2005.  We were happy exploring FL the past few years.  Now we'll just have to enjoy the backyard resort just a bit more.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

M4travels said:


> March use year with 150 points just added at VGC.  Quite pleased as we really didn't think about buying here when we purchased back in 2005.  We were happy exploring FL the past few years.  Now we'll just have to enjoy the backyard resort just a bit more.



Welcome Home!


----------



## bethy

M4travels said:


> March use year with 150 points just added at VGC.  Quite pleased as we really didn't think about buying here when we purchased back in 2005.  We were happy exploring FL the past few years.  Now we'll just have to enjoy the backyard resort just a bit more.



CONGRATS and welcome home!  This is so exciting!


----------



## kerickson

sdlipton said:


> My wife and I just bought here yesterday!  A !00 point contract wtih a December UY.  SUPER EXCITED about being founding members, less excited about the per night point cost to stay at the VGC.



Now if they would just build that speed train from Sac to LA!


----------



## CaliMouseVacationeer

kerickson said:


> Now if they would just build that speed train from Sac to LA!



Here, here!! Link it to the SF Bay area while your at it!  Here's hoping our votes will actually do something!

Welcome home everyone!!


----------



## disneydawn6

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Elk Grove CA.  Close to Sacramento.



My brother use to live in Elk Grove..... Use to do a big Christmas thing and Haunted House on Ryland Ct.


----------



## disneydawn6

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I got enough for the APs but I just dont have the time to drive down and sign in person.



My guide said the AP were just for DL...  Can't you get WDW also?


----------



## Longhairbear

I know only founding members are buying at VGC right now, but it made me think of something. Perhaps we west coast members, that do not own points at VGC, may not have a such a tough time getting reservations at the 7 month window after all. The majority of members may turn out to be west coasters looking to book, and not the entire membership, as happens at WDW. Especially as the seasons do not exactly match the value to premium seasons on the point charts, of the other resorts.


----------



## nunzia

Longhairbear said:


> I know only founding members are buying at VGC right now, but it made me think of something. Perhaps we west coast members, that do not own points at VGC, may not have a such a tough time getting reservations at the 7 month window after all. The majority of members may turn out to be west coasters looking to book, and not the entire membership, as happens at WDW. Especially as the seasons do not exactly match the value to premium seasons on the point charts, of the other resorts.



I think it will be very difficult for even VGC members to get dates they want, and impossible for 7 months.


----------



## funatdisney

ACDSNY said:


> Welcome to the Club Funatdisney!    Enjoy those APs.



Thanks for the welcome. I'm sorry I had to log off so early last night. Had to take care of some homework questions for my DDs.

I sure like those APs. We have been getting them for the last 5 years. I never get tired of the Magic. I will be using my stays at GCV to visit some family. My sister lives in Garden Grove and it would be nice to see her more often. I can't wait to invite her and her girls over for dinner in our GCV room. AHHH... Happy Thoughts!

I'm also gathering info on what is going on in OC and surrounding areas to may be go and check out. Things like festivals or community events. I thought it might be fun to check out some local stuff.


----------



## funatdisney

toocherie said:


> Booking an Oct. stay couldn't be on the DPs unless you started in Sept. and used the first 3 days in Oct.  I have the same issue--had October 24-31 booked at SSR but now can't do that because the DPs will have expired.



Thanks for the reminder. I had forgotten about the Oct 3 deadline. Now I will have to rethink when to go. I do have those SSR points I could use, but I'm thinking of renting them out.


----------



## toocherie

Yeah--the October 3rd deadline is a bummer--especially since the BLT folks have had (or will have had) a year or more to use their DPs and we only get 8 months--what's up with that!!!!?????


----------



## funatdisney

nunzia said:


> I think it will be very difficult for even VGC members to get dates they want, and impossible for 7 months.



I fear you may be right, nunzia. Especially with the new reservation and waitlist policy. I've been paying attention to the new policies and the effects it has on the xmas 2009 bookings here on this board. It seems that for the specialty units that are small in availability (like some of the grand villas) are harder to book for all the days you want. It may be so with only 48 DVC units at the Grand. Since you can book a number of days at a time (what is it 5 days at a time?), your desired unit size may already be booked for some of your nights. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## funatdisney

toocherie said:


> Yeah--the October 3rd deadline is a bummer--especially since the BLT folks have had (or will have had) a year or more to use their DPs and we only get 8 months--what's up with that!!!!?????



Good Morning toocherie! I think the deadline has to do with DVC fiscal year deadline. At least that is what I was told by my guide. Anyone want to add some light to this? Lord knows I really don't know much. I'm fairly new to DVC.


----------



## toocherie

funatdisney said:


> Good Morning toocherie! I think the deadline has to do with DVC fiscal year deadline. At least that is what I was told by my guide. Anyone want to add some light to this? Lord knows I really don't know much. I'm fairly new to DVC.



Yep--that's what my guide indicated too--something about the fiscal year deadline.  Weird fiscal year deadline, no?


----------



## wdw4life

nunzia said:


> I think it will be very difficult for even VGC members to get dates they want, and impossible for 7 months.



Especially for the studios and one bedrooms.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

kerickson said:


> Now if they would just build that speed train from Sac to LA!



I think my points will all be gone by the time that train is built.


----------



## bethy

wdw4life said:


> Especially for the studios and one bedrooms.



Yes - there are only 23 of each according to my POS.  And that's if no one gets some of them first by booking them as a combined 2 bedroom.  But 23 is the maximum.


----------



## wdw4life

bethy said:


> Yes - there are only 23 of each according to my POS.  And that's if no one gets some of them first by booking them as a combined 2 bedroom.  But 23 is the maximum.



Exactly.  That's not very many to hope are available at the 7 month mark.


----------



## kerickson

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I think my points will all be gone by the time that train is built.



Or CA taxes will be so high that we'll all have to move to Nevada...


----------



## kerickson

Do you think anyone will offer grocery delivery to VGC like at WDW?  Are there any markets in walking distance?


----------



## ACDSNY

kerickson said:


> Do you think anyone will offer grocery delivery to VGC like at WDW? Are there any markets in walking distance?


I believe Safeway already does.


----------



## bethy

Safeway/Vons and Albertsons deliver to any hotels in the area.


----------



## rsschneck

I am happy for all of you founding members.  Just save some points for the rest of us! 

Where is the points chart for the GCV?  I would like to plan ahead to see how many add on points I might need.


----------



## kerickson

rsschneck said:


> I am happy for all of you founding members.  Just save some points for the rest of us!
> 
> Where is the points chart for the GCV?  I would like to plan ahead to see how many add on points I might need.




Sandeekath posted the charts she received from her guide.  They were up on the member site for a day when the 2010 charts were pre-released.  They have not been posted again.  I asked my guide if they would be included in my docs and she said no, they haven't done a print run yet.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2070843



bethy said:


> Safeway/Vons and Albertsons deliver to any hotels in the area.



Great!  Will be needed when we fly vs drive down...


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

rsschneck said:


> I am happy for all of you founding members.  Just save some points for the rest of us!



I'm pretty sure there will be points available after the founders period is over.


----------



## dwelty

Longhairbear said:


> I know only founding members are buying at VGC right now, but it made me think of something. Perhaps we west coast members, that do not own points at VGC, may not have a such a tough time getting reservations at the 7 month window after all. The majority of members may turn out to be west coasters looking to book, and not the entire membership, as happens at WDW. Especially as the seasons do not exactly match the value to premium seasons on the point charts, of the other resorts.



The only problem I see with this theory is that most West Coasters buying at VGC have likely done so because they _Think_ it will be difficult to book at 7 months.  If this is the case most of these members will use their point only at VGC.  In florida, many members use their points at other resorts and at HHI and VB, as well as trading into DCL.  It will be interesting to see how it all plays out in the end.


----------



## bethy

Yes - I will only be using my very limited VGC points at VGC with the possible exception of 1 or 2 now and then.  Luckily I do know our travel patterns 11 months out (Late April and sometimes Christmas).  The possible variable with the 11/7 month issue is that the vast majority of DLR visitors don't plan their visits that far ahead.  OTOH those of us fanatics probably go often enough that we figure we'll book something at 11 months and it'll be no biggie and in fact a delight to keep and look forward to that ressie.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I'm pretty sure 7 months will be impossible for studios or 1 bedrooms.   I really doubt that you will be able to do anything at 7 months unless there is a cancelation.   I mean if I thought there was a likelyhood of booking at 7 months I wouldn't have bought at GCV.


----------



## toocherie

dwelty said:


> The only problem I see with this theory is that most West Coasters buying at VGC have likely done so because they _Think_ it will be difficult to book at 7 months.  If this is the case most of these members will use their point only at VGC.  In florida, many members use their points at other resorts and at HHI and VB, as well as trading into DCL.  It will be interesting to see how it all plays out in the end.



Well--my plan is to book 11 months out as much as possible--I know that there will be many times when things come up and I will want to book other times--but will most likely have to stay at one of the DL hotels (and pay the $95 fee) because I think it will be unlikely to get last-minute availability (although anything's possible, I guess).


----------



## IknowDoYou?

Well, we just bought three 50 point contracts.  WooHoo!!!

Though we only plan to head out to Disneyland once every three years, we figured that it's better to have too many there, use a small percentage of them for the 11 month window, and use the rest at WDW at the 7 month window, than it would be to buy somewhere else and hope for a 7 month window at VGC.

That, and the fact that in the long run, VGC is cheaper than buying some of the other resorts resale at a cheaper per point buy-in, since VGC has such a low maintenance fee per point.


----------



## toocherie

Hmmm.  We've all noted the low MFs for GCV.  Wonder how fast they'll go up after they determine actual costs of operation?


----------



## kerickson

toocherie said:


> Hmmm.  We've all noted the low MFs for GCV.  Wonder how fast they'll go up after they determine actual costs of operation?



I don't think historically there has been a huge jump for other resorts, so I don't expect them to bump up more than the normal inflationary amount.  They should have a good idea of what 50 extra units will cost in an established resort, vs a resort like SSR or OKW that were brand new properties.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

toocherie said:


> Hmmm.  We've all noted the low MFs for GCV.  Wonder how fast they'll go up after they determine actual costs of operation?



I expect the costs associated with GCV will be relatively low.   Disney has owned the property since forever so the prop taxes should be low and you don't have transportation issues and being such a small part of the hotel I'll bet they will stay low.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

IknowDoYou? said:


> Well, we just bought three 50 point contracts.  WooHoo!!!



Congrats!   Welcome home! 



IknowDoYou? said:


> That, and the fact that in the long run, VCG is cheaper than buying some of the other resorts resale at a cheaper per point buy-in, since VCG has such a low maintenance fee per point.



I think you are right.


----------



## bethy

IknowDoYou? said:


> Well, we just bought three 50 point contracts.  WooHoo!!!
> 
> Though we only plan to head out to Disneyland once every three years, we figured that it's better to have too many there, use a small percentage of them for the 11 month window, and use the rest at WDW at the 7 month window, than it would be to buy somewhere else and hope for a 7 month window at VGC.
> 
> That, and the fact that in the long run, VCG is cheaper than buying some of the other resorts resale at a cheaper per point buy-in, since VCG has such a low maintenance fee per point.



Yay!  Congrats!!!  I too think that it will be much easier to use VGC at WDW than WDW points at VGC.


----------



## kerickson

I just checked and my add on contracts/points are showing up in my account!


----------



## ACDSNY

Welcome new Neighbors!  

Whoo Hoo, our points are already in our account.  Let the planning begin.  We've waited so long for these to go on sale...it hardly seemed real until I saw the points in our account.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

kerickson said:


> I just checked and my add on contracts/points are showing up in my account!



Pretty cool, huh?   My guide said that you can start using your DPs when the contracts are showing in your account.


----------



## dwelty

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I expect the costs associated with GCV will be relatively low.   Disney has owned the property since forever so the prop taxes should be low and you don't have transportation issues and being such a small part of the hotel I'll bet they will stay low.



I don't know if you noticed it or not in your paperwork, but it actually mentions Prop 13 applies to VGC. (I assume that is what you were alluding to) so unlike Florida, the Property taxes can only go up a small percentage a year!  You are also correct about transportation costs, they are not listed, and as you know, they are a big part of the MF's at the WDW resorts.


----------



## bethy

I'm still reading through it all but one other thing that jumped out at me is that there are no recreational facilities owned by the association.  It says members will pay to help keep up the GCH facilitied and thus have the use of them.  In the construction pictures I see a pool going in but it looks like that's owned by the hotel and not DVC . . . ?


----------



## gtrain219

Congrats and Welcome Home all you VGC owners. Can't wait till my turn. I just hope those incentives are still there in March. If AP's are available I might just wait until May and sign then when we stay at GCH. Anyone think the points will be dried up by then?


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

gtrain219 said:


> Congrats and Welcome Home all you VGC owners. Can't wait till my turn. I just hope those incentives are still there in March. If AP's are available I might just wait until May and sign then when we stay at GCH. Anyone think the points will be dried up by then?



Nobody knows for sure.   So we are all just giving our opinions, but I think the points will all be gone in April sometime.  Just a guess.   I have read other people thoughts and they vary widely.   Who knows?


----------



## gtrain219

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Nobody knows for sure.   So we are all just giving our opinions, but I think the points will all be gone in April sometime.  Just a guess.   I have read other people thoughts and they vary widely.   Who knows?



I know, this whole thing is one big roll of the dice that's what makes it so frustrating.


----------



## funatdisney

My guess would be right along with Grumpygrandpa: the points will be sold out by the April. I think there is just too much interest to purchase at GCV (look at all of us who were willing to purchase at a WDW resort to have the opportunity to buy in first). It will be interesting to see the final outcome. 

By the way Grumpygrandpa, my DH's nick name is Grumpy. When he worked for a large company, there were 6 other employees with the same name as my DH. Someone decided to name them after the Seven Dwarfs to tell them apart. Well you know which one my DH was named after.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I wouldn't worry no matter what you will get points eventually.   I hope to buy my next GCV points on the resale market (which I'm sure will develope shortly after  the Villas open).   There is always someone, who for one reason or another, needs to sell their points.   The hard part is the unknown factor of how the economy is going to affect everything.   People who are waiting now may make us founders look foolish in a few years.   Hard to tell cuz my crystal ball is a little fuzzy.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

funatdisney said:


> By the way Grumpygrandpa, my DH's nick name is Grumpy. When he worked for a large company, there were 6 other employees with the same name as my DH. Someone decided to name them after the Seven Dwarfs to tell them apart. Well you know which one my DH was named after.



My DW offers her deepest sympathies.


----------



## maburke

IknowDoYou? said:


> Well, we just bought three 50 point contracts.  WooHoo!!!



I don't understand why they are letting us split up contracts into chunks under 100 points, but won't do a single add-on under 100 points.  Those are going to go for a premium when they hit the resale market.  Will Disney just ROFR them?  They stopped letting people do this at BLT when the minimum went to 100, didn't they?

Not complaining, I can't wait for my chance to get VGC points, and I will take 2 50s, if I can.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

maburke said:


> I don't understand why they are letting us split up contracts into chunks under 100 points, but won't do a single add-on under 100 points.  Those are going to go for a premium when they hit the resale market.  Will Disney just ROFR them?  They stopped letting people do this at BLT when the minimum went to 100, didn't they?
> 
> Not complaining, I can't wait for my chance to get VGC points, and I will take 2 50s, if I can.



At first my guide was telling me that my add ons had to be in multiples of 100.   So I was going to do two 100 points contracts.   I was very pleased to able to get three 75s instead.    I agree, smaller contracts are going to hold their value better.   I know I sure wish I didn't buy my 250 point SSR contract now.   It's going to be tough to unload.   Oh well maybe I'll just keep it and try to book BLT at seven months once a year.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I still think it's weird that there is no mention of GCV on the member website.   I checked there a minute ago and the home page loads with this way cool advertisement for the treehouses at SSR but they still don't even have the point charts up for the GCV.   I mean if it weren't for disboards I don't know if I would even have bought any points at this point.   Thanks, Disboards and all of you posters out there.


----------



## bethy

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I still think it's weird that there is no mention of GCV on the member website.   I checked there a minute ago and the home page loads with this way cool advertisement for the treehouses at SSR but they still don't even have the point charts up for the GCV.   I mean if it weren't for disboards I don't know if I would even have bought any points at this point.   Thanks, Disboards and all of you posters out there.



Ditto on the thanks to everyone!  I would not even know what DVC is if it werent' for the internet.  OTOH, Hmmmmm . . . .  

My thought is that since the VGC is not technically on sale yet (this is a presale period) maybe there are some restrictions on advertising it?


----------



## gtrain219

bethy said:


> My thought is that since the VGC is not technically on sale yet (this is a presale period) maybe there are some restrictions on advertising it?



I would think Disney would want to get people excited about it. I guess because there is such a small amount of points available they feel they don't need to. But to have no info available even for those who have purchased is kinda weird. I am not a founding member and plan to purchase but like Grumpygrandpa if it wasn't for the DISboards I would have no clue.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I still think it's weird that there is no mention of GCV on the member website.   I checked there a minute ago and the home page loads with this way cool advertisement for the treehouses at SSR but they still don't even have the point charts up for the GCV.   I mean if it weren't for disboards I don't know if I would even have bought any points at this point.   Thanks, Disboards and all of you posters out there.



I know my guide is inundated with calls just from founding members so I'm guessing they are just waiting until it's closer to a time that all DVC members can purchase.  I received a letter a few weeks ago about it going on sale and then an email a day or two ago so they are getting the word out to founding members.  Of course there doesn't seem to be an explanation for why some haven't received the info.

And I do think they believe it will sell out quick.  It would be a nightmare to promote it and then have it sold out before the ones they were promoting to had a chance to buy.

I've forgotten how long ago DVC announced to members that the Treehouses were offically part of DVC (one of the Disneyfiles I think) and it's only just now when they started selling points that they really got something on the website.


Now I'm wondering - anyone planning on using their points for a GV?  I imagine that will be a 6 am booking on the first day possible!


----------



## M4travels

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Now I'm wondering - anyone planning on using their points for a GV?  I imagine that will be a 6 am booking on the first day possible!


Nope, no GV here.  We're just 2 so we probably will do the studio mostly.  IF we feel the need to do a one-bedroom we'll have enough to cover it but I think we'll save the one-bedrooms and above for our WDW points at WDW.

We've got a dinner reservation on Feb 14 at the park so we'll be calling today to see about 2 nights at the hotel using our developer points if it's available.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Of course there doesn't seem to be an explanation for why some haven't received the info.



I think I have not received any communication from DVC on the sales of GCV because my guide moved to FL shortly after I bought my first contract.   I think somehow I got lost in the shuffle.   My guide kept trying to put me back in the system but I literally would not have known of the sale if not for the boards.




KAT4DISNEY said:


> Now I'm wondering - anyone planning on using their points for a GV?  I imagine that will be a 6 am booking on the first day possible!



Not with these point charts.   I am afraid if I ever do a GV it will be at OKW.


----------



## ACDSNY

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Now I'm wondering - anyone planning on using their points for a GV? I imagine that will be a 6 am booking on the first day possible!


I had dreams of someday doing a GV for my extended family, but those went up in smoke as soon as I saw the point chart!


----------



## wdw4life

ACDSNY said:


> I had dreams of someday doing a GV for my extended family, but those went up in smoke as soon as I saw the point chart!



Same here.  I thought how great it would be to have a GV for a few days and invite some family but once I saw that pt chart...    Not happening.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

So has anyone heard anything about what the new pool will look like?   When will the new light show at DCA be ready.   I hope it's good.  I am looking forward to watching it from the Villas.


----------



## kerickson

Grumpygrandpa said:


> So has anyone heard anything about what the new pool will look like?   When will the new light show at DCA be ready.   I hope it's good.  I am looking forward to watching it from the Villas.



There is a sketch of the new pool, looks like it's mimicing the rings of a redwood tree.  Scroll down to the 'Amenities' section:
http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=562&Itemid=162

I understand the ETA for new World of Colors light show is Spring '10


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

kerickson said:


> There is a sketch of the new pool, looks like it's mimicing the rings of a redwood tree.  Scroll down to the 'Amenities' section:
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=562&Itemid=162
> 
> I understand the ETA for new World of Colors light show is Spring '10



Thanks for the link.  Pretty darn exciting.

I just opened up the contract details on member website and it says my home resort for my new contracts is "null".   I'm telling you it's just weird.


----------



## DisneyVegas1

Okay , I am now a member at VGC or is GCV    either way I added 120 points split 60 /60  to go with our SSR points   got me my December UY so I am good   

Take What You Can !!!!


----------



## toocherie

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Thanks for the link.  Pretty darn exciting.
> 
> I just opened up the contract details on member website and it says my home resort for my new contracts is "null".   I'm telling you it's just weird.



that happened with the BLT folks too


----------



## forevercruising

KAT4DISNEY said:


> an email a day or two ago so they are getting the word out to founding members.



Hi, Kathy!

I have my preferences set correctly on the member website, but I did not receive the email sent out a few days ago.  (I  have an email in to member services to check my account; I also never received the original letter sent to Founding Members in late December!)

Would you be willing to forward that email to me?  (I've sent my email address to you in a PM!)

If so, I would really appreciate it!

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## toocherie

forevercruising said:


> Hi, Kathy!
> 
> I have my preferences set correctly on the member website, but I did not receive the email sent out a few days ago.  (I  have an email in to member services to check my account.)
> 
> Would you be willing to forward that email to me?
> If so, I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks, in advance!
> 
> BTW:  I was going to send you a PM, but couldn't find a way to do that; are PM's not an option on the Disboards?  Thanks!



Hi--just click on someone's user name (assuming you are signed in as a member yourself) and it should give you a number of options--including sending a pm.


----------



## forevercruising

toocherie said:


> Hi--just click on someone's user name (assuming you are signed in as a member yourself) and it should give you a number of options--including sending a pm.



Hi!  Thanks for the reply!  I tried that, but no PM option was given to me, for some reason.  I did, however, find another way to send one.

Thanks very much!  I appreciate your help!


----------



## funatdisney

Grumpygrandpa said:


> My DW offers her deepest sympathies.


----------



## funatdisney

kerickson said:


> There is a sketch of the new pool, looks like it's mimicing the rings of a redwood tree.  Scroll down to the 'Amenities' section:
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=562&Itemid=162
> 
> I understand the ETA for new World of Colors light show is Spring '10



Thanks for the info. I was wondering what the new pool would like. After reading the amenities, I am happy to read that there may be a grocery at WhiteWater Cafe. I could always bring in my food, but I like the idea of getting something quick just in case I forgot anything! Can we still use the current pool? My kids and I like to go into DCA to ride River Raft and then go back to the hotel to jump into the pool. It is just right there!


----------



## kerickson

funatdisney said:


> Thanks for the info. I was wondering what the new pool would like. After reading the amenities, I am happy to read that there may be a grocery at WhiteWater Cafe. I could always bring in my food, but I like the idea of getting something quick just in case I forgot anything! Can we still use the current pool? My kids and I like to go into DCA to ride River Raft and then go back to the hotel to jump into the pool. It is just right there!



Yes, I believe all 3 pools will be shared by hotel and villa guests.

For those of you who have received your paperwork, does it say anything about the DCA observation deck?  BLT mentioned something about their MK Fireworks observation deck, but that it was subject to availability, or something like that.  Interested to know if there is any reference.  If not, then I wonder if we'll get access at all.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

kerickson said:


> Yes, I believe all 3 pools will be shared by hotel and villa guests.
> 
> For those of you who have received your paperwork, does it say anything about the DCA observation deck?  BLT mentioned something about their MK Fireworks observation deck, but that it was subject to availability, or something like that.  Interested to know if there is any reference.  If not, then I wonder if we'll get access at all.



My DW just called and said that my Paperwork showed up today.   When I get home I'll take a peek and maybe post later tonight on the obsv. deck.


----------



## bethy

I'm reading through the paperwork slowly today and haven't seen mention of it yet.  It does mention that the VGC Association wont' own any recreational facilities (including a pool.)  Also it does say we have use of all GCH amenities.  But of course none of that is guaranteed.  It even says we shouldn't depend on the GCH still being there.


----------



## funatdisney

bethy said:


> It does mention that the VGC Association wont' own any recreational facilities (including a pool.)  Also it does say we have use of all GCH amenities.  But of course none of that is guaranteed.  It even says we shouldn't depend on the GCH still being there.



So I guess that means Hotel guests and DVC members will have access to all three pools. (I won't get my paperwork until Wednesday.) That will be interesting. I was wondering how the pool situation would work.


----------



## toocherie

Hmmm--maybe we should start a running list of questions (like the fireworks viewing deck, who can use what pools, etc.) and appoint one person to call their guide and get the answers?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I have a conference in Long Beach the second week of Feb. and decided to add on a couple of days at the Grand.  Feb. 11 & 12 Concierge Garden View.  Figured I ought to do it while I still had the chance!


----------



## kerickson

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I have a conference in Long Beach the second week of Feb. and decided to add on a couple of days at the Grand.  Feb. 11 & 12 Concierge Garden View.  Figured I ought to do it while I still had the chance!



I'm thinking about the same thing.  We are staying at the Grand in May, then plan to return for a DP trip in July.  I'm thinking I should stay at the Grand, but might try DLH as my points will go farther and I think my kids will love the pool.  Might do an adults only 1-2 night stay at the Grand in Sept.  We have APs, so I'm trying to fit in as many stays as possible with our points...


----------



## "Got Disney"

congrats to all that are VGC owners   We live in SanDiego and use most of our points at the Grand and are thinking of getting more points.  We have 400  at SSR.  After looking at the points chart for 2010 wow thats alot of points for a one bedroom not to mention the 2.  

We also want to get some more for Hawaii so we need to decide what we want more.  Although if we get at the Grand we can still use the points in Hawaii also and more of a chance on getting a room being Hawaii will have more of them...except for school with my kids we can travel anytime. So 7 months out is okay.

Has anyone heard if they will still be able to use points in the main building as they have in the past before the villas?  I'm assuming yes.....except they will not be the same as if you were to get a studio where the villas are.  

Or are they planning on making part of the main building into studios also by adding a microwave in them....am I making sense


----------



## kerickson

[QUOTE="Got Disney";30038584]
Has anyone heard if they will still be able to use points in the main building as they have in the past before the villas?  I'm assuming yes.....except they will not be the same as if you were to get a studio where the villas are.  

Or are they planning on making part of the main building into studios also by adding a microwave in them....am I making sense [/QUOTE]

If GCH is similar to any of the WDW properties with DVC villas, no, you will not be able to book the hotel using points once the villas are open.  There is a footnote on the 2009 chart stating the points for the Grand are only valid for stays through Dec 2009, so it looks like they are planning on allowing villas only starting in Jan.  Given there are only 48 villa units (23 of which are studios, it will be extremely difficult to book at 7mo (think AKV Concierge, VWL at Christmas..)  You will be able to use points at DLH and PPH, but if you are set on staying at the Grand in the years to come, you probably want to purchase points.  I agree that Hawaii should be easier to book at 7mo since they will have 400+ units and there really isn't a bad time to go to Hawaii!  I suspect the point charts will be the highest we've seen though...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

[QUOTE="Got Disney";30038584]

Has anyone heard if they will still be able to use points in the main building as they have in the past before the villas?  I'm assuming yes.....except they will not be the same as if you were to get a studio where the villas are.  

Or are they planning on making part of the main building into studios also by adding a microwave in them....am I making sense [/QUOTE]

I did not 100% guarantee that this can't be done with my guide but we spoke about still using points at the other 2 hotels.  That combined with the footnote on the 2009 point chart leads me to believe the Grand will be unavailable for point stays in the hotel part.


----------



## lisah0711

Has anyone received their contracts to sign yet?  I'm just so anxious to sign my name by those little palm trees!


----------



## toocherie

lisah0711 said:


> Has anyone received their contracts to sign yet?  I'm just so anxious to sign my name by those little palm trees!



I think bethy had hers.  I'm supposed to go into the DVC office at DL sometime this week.  (Come on guide--call!)


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

toocherie said:


> I think bethy had hers.  I'm supposed to go into the DVC office at DL sometime this week.  (Come on guide--call!)



Bethy sent hers back already but I think she is ready to cancel to see if you can get the new Cruise incentive instead of the DPs.  I have a call into my guide to see if I can get it also.   My contract is sitting on the sideboard at home.  I got it Friday.   The new incentive is a 7 night Ocean View for 4 with 200 pt purchase.  I hope it appies to GCV!  It would be too fun!  Esp. if we can book past Oct. 3rd.


----------



## forevercruising

Hello, all!

I am hoping that those of you with VGC use years of January - May will help me understand a use year issue with our new contracts. My questions are on the following thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30059578#post30059578

(I hope it is allowed for me to post this here, but, since this is THE thread for new VGC owners, I'm hoping you can give me some feedback!)

Thanks!


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Bethy sent hers back already but I think she is ready to cancel to see if you can get the new Cruise incentive instead of the DPs.  I have a call into my guide to see if I can get it also.   My contract is sitting on the sideboard at home.  I got it Friday.   The new incentive is a 7 night Ocean View for 4 with 200 pt purchase.  I hope it appies to GCV!  It would be too fun!  Esp. if we can book past Oct. 3rd.



Talked to my guide this morning and she indicated that it is possible to get the cruise incentives (instead of DP's) for VGC add-ons.  Since my family is larger than 4, I also asked about upgrades and she said those were possible too (I believe it is an extra $100 per person).  I was in a rush to pick the kids up from school and had to cut the call short, but at this time it looks like we'll be cancelling our first contract and buying a new one with this incentive.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

The Rivers' Rats said:


> Talked to my guide this morning and she indicated that it is possible to get the cruise incentives (instead of DP's) for VGC add-ons.  Since my family is larger than 4, I also asked about upgrades and she said those were possible too (I believe it is an extra $100 per person).  I was in a rush to pick the kids up from school and had to cut the call short, but at this time it looks like we'll be cancelling our first contract and buying a new one with this incentive.



Me too!


----------



## ACDSNY

Me Three!

I just received my paperwork yesterday and now I'll be switching from DP to the cruise.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> Me Three!
> 
> I just received my paperwork yesterday and now I'll be switching from DP to the cruise.



I can't tell you how cool this is!  What a great idea from Disney.  I have always wanted to do a Disney Cruise but couldn't justify the points (I know that sounds silly coming from someone who has mostly used their points to stay on non DVC hotels).  Wooo Hooo!   Let's go cruising!


----------



## kerickson

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I can't tell you how cool this is!  What a great idea from Disney.  I have always wanted to do a Disney Cruise but couldn't justify the points (I know that sounds silly coming from someone who has mostly used their points to stay on non DVC hotels).  Wooo Hooo!   Let's go cruising!



I agree, way to go Disney/DVC.  Maybe they did hear our complaints that points that expire Oct 3, '09 aren't that great of an incentive.  If us die hard Founding Members are complaining, that incentive won't be a draw for the masses.

Now I won't be templated to book another cruise during my 7 day Western in Oct.  I'll already have another one booked (planning on doing my own land and sea vacation)!


----------



## "Got Disney"

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I did not 100% guarantee that this can't be done with my guide but we spoke about still using points at the other 2 hotels. That combined with the footnote on the 2009 point chart leads me to believe the Grand will be unavailable for point stays in the hotel part.


 


kerickson said:


> If GCH is similar to any of the WDW properties with DVC villas, no, you will not be able to book the hotel using points once the villas are open. There is a footnote on the 2009 chart stating the points for the Grand are only valid for stays through Dec 2009, so it looks like they are planning on allowing villas only starting in Jan. Given there are only 48 villa units (23 of which are studios, it will be extremely difficult to book at 7mo (think AKV Concierge, VWL at Christmas..) You will be able to use points at DLH and PPH, but if you are set on staying at the Grand in the years to come, you probably want to purchase points. I agree that Hawaii should be easier to book at 7mo since they will have 400+ units and there really isn't a bad time to go to Hawaii! I suspect the point charts will be the highest we've seen though...


 
that will be a shame because there are sooooo many that stay at the Grand now using there points  so with so few rooms with the members that stay there now and the new members and members buying points for there, there is no way there will ever be anyway to stay there.

Seems to me that having some studios also in the Grand main building would be a good idea.  Even if they are just plain studios as before with no microwave and wanting like a DDD view would make sense.  Mostly with the way the economy is.  Cant see to many people wanting to pay 400-600 a night for a room.  so instead of turning away people that can use points yet bring moneys into the park makes more sense than turning them away.

I can go anytime the kids are out of school so hopefully that will help.  I can still buy but think I will wait a few to see what happens.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

[QUOTE="Got Disney";30078469]that will be a shame because there are sooooo many that stay at the Grand now using there points  so with so few rooms with the members that stay there now and the new members and members buying points for there, there is no way there will ever be anyway to stay there. 
[/QUOTE]

That's just why I'm buying.  I love to stay at the Grand and I think I will need points GCV if I want to stay there in the future.

On the other hand in this economy it may be wise to wait and see how things turn out.

But I've never been one to choose wisdom and patience over "I've gotta have now!"


----------



## M4travels

We, too, love the GCH and when we were talking to our guide when we were at WDW in October (he had moved back to FL) he said that while there was no  official word he wouldn't be surprised if the California properties were treated slightly differently with the possibility of being able to stay at a property that was both hotel and DVC.  If it happens, great!  If not, for those times when we feel the need to be onsite and not a Good Neighbor hotel/motel and there is no room at GCV, we'll probably use some of our points at either the DH or PP.  Here's hoping the $95 fee stays away.....

Michael


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> On the other hand in this economy it may be wise to wait and see how things turn out.
> 
> But I've never been one to choose wisdom and patience over "I've gotta have now!"


 
Are you sure we're not related???  Just kidding, this sounds so like me, no patience!  I've questioned whether we really need VGC points since most DLR trips aren't scheduled 11 months out.  I REALLY GOTTA HAVE VGC POINTS!!!


----------



## toocherie

ACDSNY said:


> Are you sure we're not related???  Just kidding, this sounds so like me, no patience!  I've questioned whether we really need VGC points since most DLR trips aren't scheduled 11 months out.  I REALLY GOTTA HAVE VGC POINTS!!!



I'm obviously a member of your family too . . . . . .


----------



## ACDSNY

toocherie said:


> I'm obviously a member of your family too . . . . . .


The more the merrier...!


----------



## lisah0711

Count me in, too!  Got my paperwork this morning and sent it back via Fed Ex this afternoon -- I just couldn't give them my money fast enough!

I stuck with DP because that was better for our family.  I am glad there are some choices for everyone to pick what works best for them.


----------



## toocherie

Woo hoo!  I just got my "new" member number.  (I put the GCV interest in a trust so had to have a different member number.)  Still trying to figure out what I am doing with the incentive (points vs. cruise).


----------



## kerickson

toocherie said:


> Woo hoo!  I just got my "new" member number.  (I put the GCV interest in a trust so had to have a different member number.)  Still trying to figure out what I am doing with the incentive (points vs. cruise).



Toocherie
Does that make it a different contract so you won't be able to combine your SSR and VGC points at 7 mo - not that you will very often, we are going to be very stingy with our points 

We didn't put our initial purchase in our trust (forgot about it) and my guide said that if we wanted our add on in our trust we'd either have to wait to add on until we changed the original (which I didn't want to do) or purchase a new contract (which we'd have to buy the min 160).  I opted to keep it out, then we will switch both at some point in the future.


----------



## toocherie

kerickson said:


> Toocherie
> Does that make it a different contract so you won't be able to combine your SSR and VGC points at 7 mo - not that you will very often, we are going to be very stingy with our points
> 
> We didn't put our initial purchase in our trust (forgot about it) and my guide said that if we wanted our add on in our trust we'd either have to wait to add on until we changed the original (which I didn't want to do) or purchase a new contract (which we'd have to buy the min 160).  I opted to keep it out, then we will switch both at some point in the future.



Yes:  I believe that is correct.  But I wouldn't be likely to combine them and plan to transfer the SSR interest into the trust at some point too.  If they won't let me combine at that point then oh well--but couldn't you book say three nights on one contract and three nights on another contract anyway and get the same result?


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> Are you sure we're not related???  Just kidding, this sounds so like me, no patience!  I've questioned whether we really need VGC points since most DLR trips aren't scheduled 11 months out.  I REALLY GOTTA HAVE VGC POINTS!!!



ME TOO!!!!!  If we are not related we are certainly kindred spirits.


----------



## funatdisney

Hey...does anyone know how to put on the VGC signature? It has been a long time since I put on the SSR one.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Obviously somebody needs to tell me how to do a signature, but old guys like me have problems just typing.  I will probably need my 8 year old grandson to explain it to me (He keeps on trying to teach me how to play video games and I can never find the "Pong" game). 

Just got a message from my guide and she thinks I won't have to cancel my contract to make the switch from DPs to the Cruise.   She said just to hold onto the contracts until she gets more info.   They are still sitting on my sideboard....just waiting.....


----------



## minniemoms

Another Northern CA here. Well, mid state probably near Modesto, but we claim the North.
Bought 140 points. Can't wait to use them. I sure hope it won't be too full. They aren't adding enough rooms. And that will be awful if we can't use GC after the villas are done. WE love GC.

GrumpyGrandpa... I struggled and struggle with my signature... Not sure if it is working yet, but hopefully.. I sure tried hard enough.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

minniemoms said:


> Another Northern CA here. Well, mid state probably near Modesto, but we claim the North.
> Bought 140 points. Can't wait to use them. I sure hope it won't be too full. They aren't adding enough rooms. And that will be awful if we can't use GC after the villas are done. WE love GC.
> 
> GrumpyGrandpa... I struggled and struggle with my signature... Not sure if it is working yet, but hopefully.. I sure tried hard enough.



Your sigs look good to me and anything this side of the grapevine is norcal.


----------



## minniemoms

We are close enough to drive,5 1/2 hours but closer would be better yet. Too far away to any airports to make it worth the flight. 1 1/2 hour drive to the airport and getting there over an hour early.... it isn't worth it... I have done it and I love it, but can't justify the price.


----------



## ACDSNY

minniemoms said:


> Another Northern CA here. Well, mid state probably near Modesto, but we claim the North.


 
Congrats Minniemoms!  Small world...my son went to Modesto Jr College and lived on campus for a couple of years.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I got the final word from my guide and I should have the new cruise incentive paperwork by tommorow.  I can't wait to cruise!!!!


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I got the final word from my guide and I should have the new cruise incentive paperwork by tommorow. I can't wait to cruise!!!!


Yeah!  I'm still waiting for my guide to get back to me.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> Yeah!  I'm still waiting for my guide to get back to me.



Here's some pixie dust for you and your guide to speed things up!   I can't wait to see the available dates.   I have seen them posted somewhere and it looks like the grandkids are going to miss a week of school.   My DDIL will not be happy with that.    But ya gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## minniemoms

ACDSNY  Hey neighbor.... Good to hear he went to MJC. It really is a very good junior college, and very popular. I have heard it is ranked up there with some of the BEST nursing schools in the nation .


----------



## nunzia

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Here's some pixie dust for you and your guide to speed things up!   I can't wait to see the available dates.   I have seen them posted somewhere and it looks like the grandkids are going to miss a week of school.   My DDIL will not be happy with that.    But ya gotta do what ya gotta do



Heck ya..it is most important to get those kids Disney indoctrinated as soon as possible! Luckily I started my kids young and they will take kids out of school for anything Disney. It's educational, you know.


----------



## funatdisney

nunzia said:


> Heck ya..it is most important to get those kids Disney indoctrinated as soon as possible! Luckily I started my kids young and they will take kids out of school for anything Disney. It's educational, you know.



I certainly agree!!

I've been busy lately and hadn't had the time to get on the boards. Between the girls using the computer for homework and the new arrival of our horse, Pocket, I've just have not had the time to post.

Anyway... Good morning!


----------



## kerickson

My DD starts Kindergarten this year and I'm hesitant to pull her out for school, but I know we'll be diligent to make sure she doesn't get behind.  
We didn't purchase DVC so we could go to Disney at the most crowded times possible, we purchased to make our vacations more relaxing (1BR, etc).  We'll just have to schedule in some 'rest time' to read and review spelling words during the trip   This year I'm taking her out of school for our 7 day Western and next year I plan to take her out a few days before Christmas break for a land and sea (free 3 night cruise from DVC).


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

nunzia said:


> Heck ya..it is most important to get those kids Disney indoctrinated as soon as possible! Luckily I started my kids young and they will take kids out of school for anything Disney. It's educational, you know.



I am doing my part in making sure that the "Disney" part of my grandchildren's education is *not*  neglected.    I don't know how long I keep this up.   Having to drag those kids to DL or WDW three or four times a year.   It's a tough job, but somebody has to do it.    I guess it's up to me and I will just have to keep pluggin along.


----------



## ACDSNY

minniemoms said:


> ACDSNY Hey neighbor.... Good to hear he went to MJC. It really is a very good junior college, and very popular. I have heard it is ranked up there with some of the BEST nursing schools in the nation .


MJC is great, one of the few Ag colleges around.  My son was going for Ag Sci and Poultry Sci.



Grumpygrandpa said:


> I am doing my part in making sure that the "Disney" part of my grandchildren's education is *not* neglected. I don't know how long I keep this up. Having to drag those kids to DL or WDW three or four times a year. It's a tough job, but somebody has to do it. I guess it's up to me and I will just have to keep pluggin along.


 
I agree, it's a tough job, but it must be done.


----------



## funatdisney

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I am doing my part in making sure that the "Disney" part of my grandchildren's education is *not*  neglected.    I don't know how long I keep this up.   Having to drag those kids to DL or WDW three or four times a year.   It's a tough job, but somebody has to do it.    I guess it's up to me and I will just have to keep pluggin along.



I want to grow up to be Grumpygrandpa! I don't think my girls will mind one bit.


----------



## toocherie

funatdisney said:


> I want to grow up to be Grumpygrandpa! I don't think my girls will mind one bit.



Shoot--I want Grumpygrandpa to adopt me!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> I agree, it's a tough job, but it must be done.



Thank you for your understanding and support.  It's people like you who help me bear up under the strain of spoiling my Grandkids.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

toocherie said:


> Shoot--I want Grumpygrandpa to adopt me!



I keep telling my DS that I need some more Grandkids (these ones I got are great but they're growing up so fast) but he insists that that's all I'm getting.  So maybe I will have to adopt.


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I keep telling my DS that I need some more Grandkids (these ones I got are great but they're growing up so fast) but he insists that that's all I'm getting. So maybe I will have to adopt.


 
We only have one GS to spoil so we venture out and spoil my nieces and newphew too!

It's off to our annual trip to the Mendicino coast tomorrow for a few days of rest and relaxation, this is how we celebrate both our b-days and our anniversary all at once (gets DH off the off hook for everything).    Hopefully on Sunday I can snag a THV resevation for after our Nov cruise.  Sure bites having to get up before 6AM on Sunday to make that reservation.

Still no word from our guide as to changing our DP to a cruise.


----------



## toocherie

ACDSNY said:


> Still no word from our guide as to changing our DP to a cruise.



I'm waiting to hear from my guide too--I think DVC is making it up as they go along


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

My DW just called me here at work and she says we got the "DLC" part of the contract.  I will let you know if it includes available dates when I get home tonight.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> We only have one GS to spoil so we venture out and spoil my nieces and newphew too!



My nieces daughter (I guess that's a great niece) is just 2 years old and has been to DLR 8 times already.   They are all going with us for her first trip to WDW in June.   Can't wait.  I guess I should sign up as Onery Uncle on another board.


----------



## KarenB

I am so envious of all of you owners!! We stayed at GC and Hotel del Coronado 2 years ago on points and just loved it! We are planning to go again next year but hopefully stay in a DVC villa (and skip Coronado) if we can get in. I didn't have time to read all of the pages on this thread, but have any recent photos been posted? If so, could you pass me the link (DIS thread or other)?

Karen


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Here's some pixie dust for you and your guide to speed things up!


Thanks for the pixie dust Grumpygrandpa, it worked!  My guide left a message today that she put the new pages in the mail for the cruise.  That saved me a chuck of change since I have 3 cabins booked for Nov!    Our cruise is up to 24 of us (18 adults & 6 kids) nice adult to kid ratio.  We just keep adding more friends and family.


----------



## kerickson

ACDSNY said:


> Thanks for the pixie dust Grumpygrandpa, it worked!  My guide left a message today that she put the new pages in the mail for the cruise.  That saved me a chuck of change since I have 3 cabins booked for Nov!    Our cruise is up to 24 of us (18 adults & 6 kids) nice adult to kid ratio.  We just keep adding more friends and family.



How fun!  What cruise is it, we should all go!

We're already booked on the 7 night westing in Oct but are only getting a 3 night from our addon, so we'll have to book another cruise!  We plan to go Dec 16 2010 if there is room.


----------



## toocherie

I got a BIG box last night from DVC that I assume are my docs;  just haven't had time to open it.  I'm still trying to decide between DPs and cruise, so whatever it is in the box may have to change.


----------



## Hotheels

We're joing the "club" with 200 points....yipeee  We used DP's to add another room for grandma for our June trip to the Grand.  I didn't cruise about the cruise option until I had already booked it.  Oh well...I'm perfectly happy with the DP's and cant wait to go back in June.  Contrats to everyone!!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> Thanks for the pixie dust Grumpygrandpa, it worked!  My guide left a message today that she put the new pages in the mail for the cruise.  That saved me a chuck of change since I have 3 cabins booked for Nov!    Our cruise is up to 24 of us (18 adults & 6 kids) nice adult to kid ratio.  We just keep adding more friends and family.



That's how I love to do Disney!  Lot's of friends and family to share with!  My DW likes it best when it's just us and the grandkids so I try to work a "just us" trip in at least once a year.   I just checked my cruise incentive paperwork and it doesn't have dates...so I guess I'm just going to trust that it will be the dates I've seen posted here and on other boards.   I have never been on a cruise in my whole entire life (I have always wanted to though).   My DW is a little freaked out by the ocean.   But she is going to suck it up and do this one!


----------



## funatdisney

Grumpygrandpa said:


> That's how I love to do Disney!  Lot's of friends and family to share with!



Here! Here! I love that, too. It adds to the magic when close family or friends are at Disneyland with you. I do like going with my family of four, but it adds to the adventure when you go with other groups,too.


----------



## Michaeljsz

Hi neighbors,
  We finally bit the bullet and added on 2 70 pt contracts today. Anyone heard when they may start booking for later this year? Using DP's to extend an already planned trip in May, hopefully will be able to stay in villas last week in Nov if they open by then and I get up early enough and start the speed dialing on the day reservations begin  =__)


----------



## kerickson

Michaeljsz said:


> Hi neighbors,
> We finally bit the bullet and added on 2 70 pt contracts today. Anyone heard when they may start booking for later this year? Using DP's to extend an already planned trip in May, hopefully will be able to stay in villas last week in Nov if they open by then and I get up early enough and start the speed dialing on the day reservations begin  =__)



Congrats Granite Bay neighbor!!

The current plan is that they will start taking reservations June 1, 2009 for an opening day of Nov 30, 2009.


----------



## amyup

We're officially part of the group   We added 200 points today!!  We did 2-50 point contracts and 1-100 point.  We took the cruise incentive since we already had one booked for 2010...so its saving us some money 

    Wohoooo!!


----------



## minniemoms

Why is it again, that you split up your points? It makes me wonder if I should have done that. Is there a benefit to it? We have 200 at SSR and now 140 at GCV.. I haven't signed my paper work yet, doing that Wednesday, so let me know if there is a good enough reason to change it.


----------



## kerickson

minniemoms said:


> Why is it again, that you split up your points? It makes me wonder if I should have done that. Is there a benefit to it? We have 200 at SSR and now 140 at GCV.. I haven't signed my paper work yet, doing that Wednesday, so let me know if there is a good enough reason to change it.



In case you want to sell in the future.  Smaller point contracts sell quicker and for higher per point prices than larger contracts.  It also gives you flexability to sell some of your points if your travel habits change.  And thirdly, some do it so they can allocate certain amount of points in their wills.  
I wish we had know to break up our 225 SSR contract into 160 and 65 pt contracts.  I decided to break our VGC into 2 50pt contracts.  I don't think we'll ever sell these points, but may leave them to our 2 kids...


----------



## minniemoms

good ideas... With 6 kids, it is a little late to do the SSR points.. So the GCV.. I guess it would be smarter to do them in 2- 70 points??? If you haven't signed papers yet, I am guessing it isn't too late?
I had never thought about what I would leave to our children...


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

minniemoms said:


> Why is it again, that you split up your points? It makes me wonder if I should have done that. Is there a benefit to it? We have 200 at SSR and now 140 at GCV.. I haven't signed my paper work yet, doing that Wednesday, so let me know if there is a good enough reason to change it.



They hold their value better.    And if you need to shed points at time in the future,  you can do it stages that will suit your future needs instead of dumping a huge contract all at once.  Now that GCV is open I want to sell my 300 SSR points and eventually add more GCV points.   But I will have a hard time getting $70 per point on my 250 pt contract, but no problem getting close to $80 per point on my 50 pt contract.   If I had been wise I would have made my master contract the minimum allowed and split the remainder into 50 or 75 point contracts.


----------



## kerickson

ACDSNY said:


> We only have one GS to spoil so we venture out and spoil my nieces and newphew too!
> 
> It's off to our annual trip to the Mendicino coast tomorrow for a few days of rest and relaxation, this is how we celebrate both our b-days and our anniversary all at once (gets DH off the off hook for everything).    Hopefully on Sunday I can snag a THV resevation for after our Nov cruise.  Sure bites having to get up before 6AM on Sunday to make that reservation.
> 
> Still no word from our guide as to changing our DP to a cruise.



ACDSNY
Hi, did you get your THV ressie for Nov?  Looking at the boards it seems yesterday was crazy!  Hopefully June 1 won't be as bad given a much smaller member pool...


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

kerickson said:


> ACDSNY
> Hi, did you get your THV ressie for Nov?  Looking at the boards it seems yesterday was crazy!  Hopefully June 1 won't be as bad given a much smaller member pool...



I'm thinking it will be crazier.  But, who knows?   I mean, fear of super demand for GCV is why I bought, but it would be nice if reality was a calmer experience than what I'm expecting.


----------



## forevercruising

kerickson said:


> The current plan is that they will start taking reservations June 1, 2009 for an opening day of Nov 30, 2009.



My guide and QA both told me that the first day of reservations will be June 7, 2009.


----------



## kerickson

Our running tally for this thread is 23 new VGC owners at an average of 204 pts per owner, 4690 total points.

Congrats Everyone!!


----------



## ACDSNY

kerickson said:


> How fun! What cruise is it, we should all go!


 
Disney Wonder Nov 15 - 19th  The more the merrier!  My DH is kind of like GrumpyGrandpa's DW, but after 28 years he's gotten used to them.  



kerickson said:


> ACDSNY
> Hi, did you get your THV ressie for Nov?


 
Yes I scored our THV for 2 nights after the cruise!  The cottage we were staying at had the old push button type phone with no redial so I spent 10 minutes dialing over and over and getting a busy signal before I finally was put on hold for 25 minutes.  Such fun when it's 6AM on your vacation.  Sounds like I got through pretty quick compared to some.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> Disney Wonder Nov 15 - 19th  The more the merrier!  My DH is kind of like GrumpyGrandpa's DW, but after 28 years he's gotten used to them.



Except my DW has had 31 years to get used to them!   (You would think she would be an expert by now)





ACDSNY said:


> Yes I scored our THV for 2 nights after the cruise!  The cottage we were staying at had the old push button type phone with no redial so I spent 10 minutes dialing over and over and getting a busy signal before I finally was put on hold for 25 minutes.  Such fun when it's 6AM on your vacation.  Sounds like I got through pretty quick compared to some.



Congratulations!   I would like to try the THV sometime.  You will have to let us know how nice they are.


----------



## amyup

What dates is everyone thinking about booking?  I'm sure I'm not the only one who's gotten the 2010 calendar out and started planning my DL vacations.  It seems so weird to be thinking about DL so far in advance.  We normally plan a couple months in advance if that.  

So to answer my own question, we're planning a trip the second weekend in Dec.  Going to squeeze into a studio for the last time before my third turns 3 to save some points.   Possibly taking my middle guy there for his bday in Feb, a 3 nighter in Mar/Apr, and another 3 nighter in June.  I will use all my 2009 points and most of my 2010.  I have a feeling I will be in constant borrowing mode


----------



## funatdisney

I have not really thought about it much except I would like for my DH and I to go the first week on December. It would be nice to go when the VGC first opens. The next trip will be in Oct 2010. I bought into VGC for an Oct trip we take every year. And/or maybe for Mothers Day in 2010? Now you got me thinking....


----------



## kerickson

I'm going to try for a 1BR Dec 20-23, '09.  Since we have a limited # of VGC points, we're going to stay at a Sheraton on points the weekend prior.  Toying with booking a studio instead so we could stay at the Grand the entire time, I'll have to decide by June!  

I'm a little nervous about the Holiday crowds, but we are already going 2 other times before the VGC opening and doing a DCL cruise, I can't take my little one out of school too much.   I think I'm then going to skip 2011 (taking our free cruise that year) and then VGC the first week of June in 2012.

Can't wait!


----------



## minniemoms

I am worried, that it is going to be so popular, we won't get in. With my husbands schedule, it is hard to plan way out in advance. We lots of times will do several last minute trips. Doesn't sound like we will be able to do that with this.
I can hardly wait.


----------



## toocherie

kerickson said:


> I'm going to try for a 1BR Dec 20-23, '09.  Since we have a limited # of VGC points, we're going to stay at a Sheraton on points the weekend prior.  Toying with booking a studio instead so we could stay at the Grand the entire time, I'll have to decide by June!
> 
> I'm a little nervous about the Holiday crowds, but we are already going 2 other times before the VGC opening and doing a DCL cruise, I can't take my little one out of school too much.   I think I'm then going to skip 2011 (taking our free cruise that year) and then VGC the first week of June in 2012.
> 
> Can't wait!



How are you taking your free cruise in 2011?  I thought we had to use it in 2009/10?


----------



## kerickson

toocherie said:


> How are you taking your free cruise in 2011?  I thought we had to use it in 2009/10?



sorry, Dec 2010, but it will count for our 2011 Disney vacation...


----------



## toocherie

kerickson said:


> sorry, Dec 2010, but it will count for our 2011 Disney vacation...



Nope--not getting off that easy.  You definitely have to take a 2011 Disney vacation too!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I haven't even given it any thought yet.   I have an April trip at the Grand.   I'm doing a rare WDW trip to the AKV in June and now it looks like an Oct or Nov incentive cruise.   So I was planning to let the trip planning part of my brain relax until closer to June.   But now you have me thinking.....I do like to go in early Dec to see the Christmas decorations prior to the crowds showing up and then probably April again.   I am more excited about staying in the GCVs than any thing else though.   I sure wish I had more points.  Hopefully eventually there will be a resale market


----------



## kerickson

Grumpygrandpa,

Did you recieve only 1 DCL Incentive addendum even though you purchased mulitple add on contracts?  We purchased 2 50pt contracts but only received 1 addendum referencing our 1st 50pt purchase.  On the addendum it did check the 100pt/3 night cruise box.  
I assume that's how they do it since they have to check which cruise you are entitled to book.  If they sent one per contract it would look like you were getting muliple cruises.  

Wanted to make sure I don't have to call QA to ask for a 2nd incentive form...


----------



## ACDSNY

kerickson said:


> Did you recieve only 1 DCL Incentive addendum even though you purchased mulitple add on contracts? We purchased 2 50pt contracts but only received 1 addendum referencing our 1st 50pt purchase. On the addendum it did check the 100pt/3 night cruise box.


 
We only received 1 DCL incentive addendum even though we had two contracts.  The appropriate box was marked so I figured it was OK.


----------



## M4travels

amyup said:


> What dates is everyone thinking about booking?



Hoping for the first weekend of Dec for Candlelight.  We were there for it this year for the first time and really enjoyed it.  This time we'll stay in the studio (hopefully) instead of the regular hotel room.  It makes the end of the evening VERY nice not having to drive home!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

kerickson said:


> Grumpygrandpa,
> 
> Did you recieve only 1 DCL Incentive addendum even though you purchased mulitple add on contracts?  We purchased 2 50pt contracts but only received 1 addendum referencing our 1st 50pt purchase.  On the addendum it did check the 100pt/3 night cruise box.
> I assume that's how they do it since they have to check which cruise you are entitled to book.  If they sent one per contract it would look like you were getting muliple cruises.
> 
> Wanted to make sure I don't have to call QA to ask for a 2nd incentive form...



Yep,  I received just one addendum referencing my first 75pt contract but indicating a 7day cruise for 4.  So you should be OK.


----------



## sdlipton

kerickson said:


> Now if they would just build that speed train from Sac to LA!




Southwest Business Select to John Wayne suits me just fine   that and then a towncar to the VGC and the DW and I are GOOD TO GO.  

It helps that we live 5 minutes from Sac International.  heheh


----------



## toocherie

I'm hoping my revised docs are there when I get home . . . . .


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

toocherie said:


> I'm hoping my revised docs are there when I get home . . . . .



Here's some pixie dust   (It worked for ACDSNY)


----------



## toocherie

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Here's some pixie dust   (It worked for ACDSNY)



It worked it worked!!!!  Now I have a call into my guide to see if I can come over late tomorrow to sign and drop off the docs~!

thanks Grumpygrandpa for the pixie dust!


----------



## kerickson

toocherie said:


> Nope--not getting off that easy.  You definitely have to take a 2011 Disney vacation too!



I know, who am I kidding.  I already have 4 trips planned for this year alone.  

Hubby just counter signed the docs, dropping in the Fed Ex box tomorrow!


----------



## toocherie

kerickson said:


> I know, who am I kidding.  I already have 4 trips planned for this year alone.
> 
> Hubby just counter signed the docs, dropping in the Fed Ex box tomorrow!



Sigh--my guide is still saying I have to go to the DL office to sign to get the annual passes.  Not so bad--only 15 minutes from my office.  Woo hoo--this is real!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm at GC right now.  What to do, what to do....... 

Haven't really gotten a good look at GCV yet but from what I did see it's coming along nicely!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm at GC right now.



Lucky! (In my best Napoleon Dynamite voice).


----------



## kerickson

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm at GC right now.  What to do, what to do.......
> 
> Haven't really gotten a good look at GCV yet but from what I did see it's coming along nicely!



Take pics for us!  Have a nice Valentines weekend at the GC!


----------



## toocherie

Woohoo!  Signing my docs at 5:30 p.m. at DL!


----------



## ACDSNY

toocherie said:


> Woohoo! Signing my docs at 5:30 p.m. at DL!


 
Lucky you!  I sent our docs back yesterday.  DH & I might have to make a quicky trip to DL before June as I have a SWA credit to use up.


----------



## kerickson

ACDSNY said:


> Lucky you!  I sent our docs back yesterday.  DH & I might have to make a quicky trip to DL before June as I have a SWA credit to use up.



We'll be there May 3rd.  Can't wait to see the VGC model!  I've actually never seen a DVC villa before, so I'm beyond excited.  The SSR model was closed when we purchased, and we had to cancel our Jan WDW trip.  The anticipation is killing me.  Should our first stop be the new Toy Story Mania ride or the VGC model!


----------



## ACDSNY

kerickson said:


> We'll be there May 3rd. Can't wait to see the VGC model! I've actually never seen a DVC villa before, so I'm beyond excited. The SSR model was closed when we purchased, and we had to cancel our Jan WDW trip. The anticipation is killing me. Should our first stop be the new Toy Story Mania ride or the VGC model!


 
Early May sounds like a nice time.  We saw the models back in Sept and loved them.  Toy Story Mania is a great ride even if my family beats me everytime.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

kerickson said:


> We'll be there May 3rd.  Can't wait to see the VGC model!  I've actually never seen a DVC villa before, so I'm beyond excited.  The SSR model was closed when we purchased, and we had to cancel our Jan WDW trip.  The anticipation is killing me.  Should our first stop be the new Toy Story Mania ride or the VGC model!



Touring the models was my favorite part or our Christmas DL trip.  I think the GCV models are the best of all of the DVC resorts.


----------



## toocherie

kerickson said:


> We'll be there May 3rd.  Can't wait to see the VGC model!  I've actually never seen a DVC villa before, so I'm beyond excited.  The SSR model was closed when we purchased, and we had to cancel our Jan WDW trip.  The anticipation is killing me.  Should our first stop be the new Toy Story Mania ride or the VGC model!



depends on when you arrive--if it's in the afternoon I'd do VGC first--because there's probably a killer line for TSMM.

if it's in the morning, I'd do TSMM first!


----------



## ACDSNY

I was looking at the DL AP hotel availability and May 1st & 2nd are unavailable/blacked out.  I wonder what's going on that weekend?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kerickson said:


> Take pics for us!  Have a nice Valentines weekend at the GC!



I'll try to! 



toocherie said:


> Woohoo!  Signing my docs at 5:30 p.m. at DL!



Were we sitting side by side?!?!?   I was there from 4:45-6ish!


The word also is that there is going to be another member event around the end of March, similar to what they had in May.  There aren't any details yet but I'm guessing it will be after sales open up to the other members and public.


----------



## M4travels

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The word also is that there is going to be another member event around the end of March, similar to what they had in May.  There aren't any details yet but I'm guessing it will be after sales open up to the other members and public.


When chatting with our guide as we bought our points, I asked about the March event as we had heard about it on our October cruise.  He mentioned that it might be postponed to a later month.


----------



## kerickson

ACDSNY said:


> I was looking at the DL AP hotel availability and May 1st & 2nd are unavailable/blacked out.  I wonder what's going on that weekend?



Bats weekend.  It's an event where people dressed as Goth/Black, etc come to DLR for a weekend of events.  Luckily we'll only overlap 1 day.  I heard they have events at hotels nearby, then Sunday is their official day in the park.


----------



## toocherie

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'll try to!
> 
> 
> 
> Were we sitting side by side?!?!?   I was there from 4:45-6ish!
> 
> 
> The word also is that there is going to be another member event around the end of March, similar to what they had in May.  There aren't any details yet but I'm guessing it will be after sales open up to the other members and public.



Omigosh--I was there from 5:30 to 6:30 so we must have been.  I was in the "Donald" room.  did Gina notarize your docs?


----------



## nunzia

I LOVED that model! We went there first since we arrived kinda late and the models closed at 5:00 pm..I wish I'd stayed longer, but the people we were with weren't that interested and then another guide came in with more people..I love how they are going to look!


----------



## amyup

Wohoo just got my paperwork!!!  I have a lot to sign since I technically have 3 contracts


----------



## lisah0711

kerickson said:


> Bats weekend.  It's an event where people dressed as Goth/Black, etc come to DLR for a weekend of events.  Luckily we'll only overlap 1 day.  I heard they have events at hotels nearby, then Sunday is their official day in the park.



Wow!  All this time I thought it was a week-end when they gave away baseball bats . . . am I silly or what?


----------



## ACDSNY

kerickson said:


> Bats weekend. It's an event where people dressed as Goth/Black, etc come to DLR for a weekend of events. Luckily we'll only overlap 1 day. I heard they have events at hotels nearby, then Sunday is their official day in the park.


 
I wondered if it was Bats weekend.  On the DL board they said there is a DECA group at the convention center too.



lisah0711 said:


> Wow! All this time I thought it was a week-end when they gave away baseball bats . . . am I silly or what?


 
I can just see Goofy giving out baseball bats!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

amyup said:


> Wohoo just got my paperwork!!!  I have a lot to sign since I technically have 3 contracts



Yep.  Three contracts is a lot of work to sign.  Somehow I managed to get through my three.


----------



## Michaeljsz

BATS weekend?  exactly how big is bats weekend?  Im taking my twin 2 1/2 yr old boys May 3rd-9th and happened to look up the groups website and I have no idea what to say, except I hope my kids dont get scared or worse yet point and laugh.  Has anyone ever been in the parks durring bats weekend? Do they primarily go to DL or both parks?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

toocherie said:


> Omigosh--I was there from 5:30 to 6:30 so we must have been.  I was in the "Donald" room.  did Gina notarize your docs?



I did see you then I believe!  Well, I didn't look too closely - just noticed that someone else was signing.  Was Gina sitting closer to the door than you?  That's too funny - I did keep wondering if anyone else from the DIS was around.


----------



## lisah0711

Well, there should be a rule that if you go in to DL to sign your docs you must wear your LGMH!  

Happy Valentine's Day to all the VGC (and soon to be) owners!


----------



## kerickson

Michaeljsz said:


> BATS weekend?  exactly how big is bats weekend?  Im taking my twin 2 1/2 yr old boys May 3rd-9th and happened to look up the groups website and I have no idea what to say, except I hope my kids dont get scared or worse yet point and laugh.  Has anyone ever been in the parks durring bats weekend? Do they primarily go to DL or both parks?



I don't know much except that they have events at hotels Fri and Sat and their official day in the park is Sunday.  They meet for a photo at the Castle at noon and Haunted Mansion at dusk.  I'd avoid those places at those times.  We are going to spend most of our time at DCA on Sunday to hopefully avoid most of the crowds.


----------



## toocherie

Michaeljsz said:


> BATS weekend?  exactly how big is bats weekend?  Im taking my twin 2 1/2 yr old boys May 3rd-9th and happened to look up the groups website and I have no idea what to say, except I hope my kids dont get scared or worse yet point and laugh.  Has anyone ever been in the parks durring bats weekend? Do they primarily go to DL or both parks?



I've inadvertently been there for Bats Weekend and wouldn't really have noticed anything, except that it was HOT and these people were walking around in Victorian style dress.  I'm talking velvet long dresses.  All very nice, so I don't think your kids will notice a thing other than the fact that there are more parasols than normal!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I did see you then I believe!  Well, I didn't look too closely - just noticed that someone else was signing.  Was Gina sitting closer to the door than you?  That's too funny - I did keep wondering if anyone else from the DIS was around.




yes, I think Gina was closer to the door.  I was wearing a lavender skirt and jacket.  Rats--I wish I'd known you were there!  It would have been fun to meet you!


----------



## toocherie

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I did see you then I believe!  Well, I didn't look too closely - just noticed that someone else was signing.  Was Gina sitting closer to the door than you?  That's too funny - I did keep wondering if anyone else from the DIS was around.



Who is your guide?


----------



## SanDeeKath

Did anyone get their free APs or their Founding Members Artwork yet?  We wanted to head up to DL this weekend but our APs had not arrived.  How long till we get to use them?  Thanks!  K


----------



## minniemoms

What day where you guys there signing? I was there on Thursday at noon signing. I took LOTS and LOTS of pictures, so as soon as I can figure out how to post them online somewhere, I will. 

I have been to DL on Bats Day. What can I say......
I am glad I didn't have my g-kids there, they would have been scared. No, not all were scary. However, there were quite a few that were very scary looking. Long coats. Victorian dresses. Some very skimpy tops. All I can say, is IF I had known that was going to be going on that day, I would NOT have gone. It was crowded, I just wish you luck. You may not have a problem with crowds at all. 
We decided to split our points up too as many of you have said. It took forever to sign all of our docs, but glad we did it that way.
We were on the sixth floor overlooking the new construction. It was so fun to see it.... Can't wait


----------



## kerickson

minniemoms said:


> What day where you guys there signing? I was there on Thursday at noon signing. I took LOTS and LOTS of pictures, so as soon as I can figure out how to post them online somewhere, I will.
> 
> I have been to DL on Bats Day. What can I say......
> I am glad I didn't have my g-kids there, they would have been scared. No, not all were scary. However, there were quite a few that were very scary looking. Long coats. Victorian dresses. Some very skimpy tops. All I can say, is IF I had known that was going to be going on that day, I would NOT have gone. It was crowded, I just wish you luck. You may not have a problem with crowds at all.
> We decided to split our points up too as many of you have said. It took forever to sign all of our docs, but glad we did it that way.
> We were on the sixth floor overlooking the new construction. It was so fun to see it.... Can't wait



Congrats!!!  Thanks for the update. Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

toocherie said:


> Who is your guide?


PM'd you!

I guess we do need to get out the LGMH's next time.  Was there anybody who wasn't there signing that day!  



minniemoms said:


> What day where you guys there signing? I was there on Thursday at noon signing. I took LOTS and LOTS of pictures, so as soon as I can figure out how to post them online somewhere, I will.



Thursday!  I took a few pictures too - I should get them uploaded and posted soon.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Here's a bunch of the pictures showing GCV that I took on Friday.  It was gloomy and rainy that day.

From the entrance











From the pool area






From DCA
















And a few others from the resort....

My 6th floor room view!   It was very quiet.  




































Looking forward to seeing other pictures!!!


----------



## toocherie

SanDeeKath said:


> Did anyone get their free APs or their Founding Members Artwork yet?  We wanted to head up to DL this weekend but our APs had not arrived.  How long till we get to use them?  Thanks!  K



They told me that they would come about a month after I closed.  Just a warning they come Fed Ex and you have to sign for them--so I had to go to the Fed Ex office to pick them up last time because I was never home when Fed Ex came (I got passes for my SSR purchase in 2008 too)



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's a bunch of the pictures showing GCV that I took on Friday.  It was gloomy and rainy that day.
> 
> From the entrance
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing other pictures!!!



Kathy--your pictures are beautiful.  I especially like the one of the walkway to DTD and two people in silhouette. (did I spell that right?)  

Once we all get our APs we should schedule a VGC owners meet sometime!


----------



## lah3hh

I can finally add my name to the list of founding VGC list.  It took me a while to consider all of my different options and DH and I decided to go in for 125 pts.  We choose to take the 4 night cruise since there is no way possible for us to use up the DPs by 10-3-09.  I know we could have deposited them into RCI but I am not totally comfortable with them yet.

Since we are from Ohio we usually go to WDW rather than DL (just because of location and cost of travel).  But we plan on using our VGC points for days before or after a cruise (when they move one of the vessels to the West coast) and for travel to and from Hawaii.  It will make for a wonderful stopping spot before or after either of those adventures.  

I am so happy to now have some points on the West Coast...woo hoo!


----------



## ACDSNY

lah3hh said:


> I am so happy to now have some points on the West Coast...woo hoo!


 
Welcome to the group lah3hh! As you can tell we're all very excited to be new owners.


----------



## toocherie

lah3hh said:


> I can finally add my name to the list of founding VGC list.  It took me a while to consider all of my different options and DH and I decided to go in for 125 pts.  We choose to take the 4 night cruise since there is no way possible for us to use up the DPs by 10-3-09.  I know we could have deposited them into RCI but I am not totally comfortable with them yet.
> 
> Since we are from Ohio we usually go to WDW rather than DL (just because of location and cost of travel).  But we plan on using our VGC points for days before or after a cruise (when they move one of the vessels to the West coast) and for travel to and from Hawaii.  It will make for a wonderful stopping spot before or after either of those adventures.
> 
> I am so happy to now have some points on the West Coast...woo hoo!



Welcome home!


----------



## kerickson

SanDeeKath said:


> Did anyone get their free APs or their Founding Members Artwork yet?  We wanted to head up to DL this weekend but our APs had not arrived.  How long till we get to use them?  Thanks!  K



I remember our SSR APs came Fed Ex after we closed.  We are just activating them in May, so I'll join you for a VGC meet too!
I think it was almost a year later that the AKV members received their commemorative necklaces?  I'm not expecting the Founding Member Artwork until at least 6 months after the FM purchase period is over.  Maybe we'll get them around opening time?  

It would be great if they had a FM event at VGC.  We could plan one even if they don't!  I'm thinking it would be fun to stay at the hotel for the opening (saving our VGC pts for our mid Dec stay, but I do have some SSR points I could use at the hotel...)  Anyone interested?  Is Nov 30th the Monday after Thanksgiving?


----------



## minniemoms

KAT4DISNEY
Your pictures are great. I can't believe you were staying on the 6th floor at the Grand and so was I... It sure rained hard on Friday. 
I am not sure how to post pictures so I PM'd you....

Judy


----------



## amyup

lah3hh said:


> I can finally add my name to the list of founding VGC list.  It took me a while to consider all of my different options and DH and I decided to go in for 125 pts.  We choose to take the 4 night cruise since there is no way possible for us to use up the DPs by 10-3-09.  I know we could have deposited them into RCI but I am not totally comfortable with them yet.
> 
> Since we are from Ohio we usually go to WDW rather than DL (just because of location and cost of travel).  But we plan on using our VGC points for days before or after a cruise (when they move one of the vessels to the West coast) and for travel to and from Hawaii.  It will make for a wonderful stopping spot before or after either of those adventures.
> 
> I am so happy to now have some points on the West Coast...woo hoo!



 Welcome to the group!!  


Loved the pics of the Grand too!  Getting so excited to stay there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks everyone for the nice comments on my pictures.   



lah3hh said:


> I can finally add my name to the list of founding VGC list.



Welcome to your western home!!  



minniemoms said:


> KAT4DISNEY
> Your pictures are great. I can't believe you were staying on the 6th floor at the Grand and so was I... It sure rained hard on Friday.
> I am not sure how to post pictures so I PM'd you....
> 
> Judy



I couldn't believe it either when you posted where you were staying!  So many close encounters this past week.  I was leaving on Friday afternoon just when it was really starting to come down.  It made it a little easier to depart.   

I pm'd you about the pics so I hope it helps.  If you have more questions about it let me know!


----------



## minniemoms

Hope this works. These are the kitchen in the 1 bedroom and the murpy bed. the pools.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]








[/IMG]










[/IMG]


----------



## ACDSNY

Great pics!  Our DD & DSIL toured the models with us last Sept and my DD loved the Master suite.  I told her she better start saving for their own points because if they were staying on our points the Master suite was mine, all mine!


----------



## DVCGeek

toocherie said:


> that happened with the BLT folks too



Mine still says "null".  Anybody ever get this fixed for BLT ones?  Once I buy @ VGC it could get confusing... (waiting for March!)


----------



## toocherie

I just logged onto my new VGC dvcmember account--it also says "null"--I think because it hasn't been added to the system yet.

The other weird thing is that it shows my number of points, but then under number of points available to use it shows 45 more than I actually bought.  That is weird . . . .


----------



## DVCGeek

For those of you who purchased multiple contracts @ VGC, how do the closing costs work?  I'm trying to get a feel for how much cash I need to have on hand for next month!

If the minimum is still 100 points on March 25th Im thinking I might buy 100 points split onto two contracts; a 50 pointer with cash and a 50 financed through Disney (with ~$600 down).  My FL based guide didnt have much info. yet and confirmed a few things for me but asked that I call back in late March before trying to get purchase costs and related details...


----------



## toocherie

DVCGeek said:


> For those of you who purchased multiple contracts @ VGC, how do the closing costs work?  I'm trying to get a feel for how much cash I need to have on hand for next month!
> 
> If the minimum is still 100 points on March 25th Im thinking I might buy 100 points split onto two contracts; a 50 pointer with cash and a 50 financed through Disney (with ~$600 down).  My FL based guide didnt have much info. yet and confirmed a few things for me but asked that I call back in late March before trying to get purchase costs and related details...



Assuming this is an add-on--there shouldn't be any closing costs right?  

Are  you talking about a down payment on the financed portion and the payment for the cash portion?  I just usually put it on a credit card--you get the rewards points from your cc company and it's just easier to write a check.


----------



## kerickson

DVCGeek said:


> For those of you who purchased multiple contracts @ VGC, how do the closing costs work?  I'm trying to get a feel for how much cash I need to have on hand for next month!
> 
> If the minimum is still 100 points on March 25th Im thinking I might buy 100 points split onto two contracts; a 50 pointer with cash and a 50 financed through Disney (with ~$600 down).  My FL based guide didnt have much info. yet and confirmed a few things for me but asked that I call back in late March before trying to get purchase costs and related details...



No 'closing costs' for add ons.  Not sure how financing works as I've never financed through DVC.


----------



## DVCGeek

toocherie said:


> Assuming this is an add-on--there shouldn't be any closing costs right?



Currently we only have our first contract @ BLT so we are noobs to the Add-on thing.  VGC will be an ADD-ON for us but I wasn't sure if there are closing costs for add ons or it depends on weather they are financed or not.  I plan to try and pay $3500 on one credit card and the balance of the first 50 point contract plus $600 down for the second on a different card.  (I don't want to max out my card with the best rewards!)  Then I'll finance the remainder of the second contract.

I'm not sure what fees (closing costs, etc...) Disney charges with add ons, especially when there are multiple contracts involved.  Sorry if I'm not wording this very well!!!


----------



## kerickson

toocherie said:


> I just logged onto my new VGC dvcmember account--it also says "null"--I think because it hasn't been added to the system yet.
> 
> The other weird thing is that it shows my number of points, but then under number of points available to use it shows 45 more than I actually bought.  That is weird . . . .



I saw on another thread that the resort might say 'null' in the system until it opens.  So, BLT might not be corrected until Aug and VGC might not be corrected until Nov.


----------



## toocherie

DVCGeek said:


> Currently we only have our first contract @ BLT so we are noobs to the Add-on thing.  VGC will be an ADD-ON for us but I wasn't sure if there are closing costs for add ons or it depends on weather they are financed or not.  I plan to try and pay $3500 on one credit card and the balance of the first 50 point contract plus $600 down for the second on a different card.  (I don't want to max out my card with the best rewards!)  Then I'll finance the remainder of the second contract.
> 
> I'm not sure what fees (closing costs, etc...) Disney charges with add ons, especially when there are multiple contracts involved.  Sorry if I'm not wording this very well!!!



There are no closing costs for add-ons for members.


----------



## dcfromva

toocherie said:


> Once we all get our APs we should schedule a VGC owners meet sometime!


  Do you know what the expiration date is on the DL APes?  Are they the premium or deluxe? 

Thanks,
DC


----------



## toocherie

dcfromva said:


> Do you know what the expiration date is on the DL APes?  Are they the premium or deluxe?
> 
> Thanks,
> DC



I believe they are premium and have to be activated by June 1, 2009.  Which means they would expire one year from activation (not later than May 31, 2010).


----------



## kerickson

I believe they are the same vouchers we received back in Jan 08 when we purchased SSR.  My guide said they were going to be offering them as an incentive until that batch ran out (so, those of you who want to buy but are putting it off, the DL AP incentive won't last long).  Mine have to be traded in for APs by the end of June '09 as well.


----------



## toocherie

kerickson said:


> I believe they are the same vouchers we received back in Jan 08 when we purchased SSR.  My guide said they were going to be offering them as an incentive until that batch ran out (so, those of you who want to buy but are putting it off, the DL AP incentive won't last long).  Mine have to be traded in for APs by the end of June '09 as well.



yes, they must be.  I got those when I bought SSR too--was great because I bought in Jan 08 so used one for DL and traded the other for WDW.  There is just no way to use both by June, so I think I will be trading them for WDW passes where they never expire.


----------



## kerickson

Hi Founding Members
Do any of you have your names on commemorative pavers in the area between DL and DCA?  Since we are now invested in visting VGC for the next 50 years, thought it would be fun to buy a paver we could visit each time!  Since we won't be getting a Founding Member tile or robe like the other properties, thought this was the next best thing!

http://www.wdwinv.com/difiles/merchevents/Brick Order Form.pdf


----------



## ACDSNY

kerickson said:


> Hi Founding Members
> Do any of you have your names on commemorative pavers in the area between DL and DCA?


We have two...one for our immediate family and one for my extended family.  We had them put in during the Disneyland 50th and I had 25 family members on our Nov 2005 DL trip.


----------



## dcfromva

We did one for DS by himself and another one with DH and I on it for the 50th anniversary celebration in 2005.... Wow, was that really 4 years ago?


----------



## amyup

I sent my contracts in tonight!  I'm official


----------



## lisah0711

amyup said:


> I sent my contracts in tonight!  I'm official



Congratulations and  home!


----------



## minniemoms

We didn't do the pavers and I wish we had. Just let it slip by, but my parents and brothers family have one.


----------



## DVCGeek

kerickson said:


> ... thought it would be fun to buy a paver we could visit each time! ...



Are these still available for sale?  From what some people said it sounds like they might not be???


----------



## kerickson

I sent an email to the team handling the pavers and received this response, so it does look like they are still available:

Dear Magical Memories Guest,

Thank you for contacting Disney's "Walk of Magical Memories".  We will reply to your e-mail as soon as possible.

For immediate assistance, please contact the Magical Memories office at (800) 760-3566 with questions regarding a brick sponsorship or to place an order over the phone.  Cast Members are available to assist you Monday through Friday from 8am to 5pm Pacific Standard Time. 

Thank you again and we look forward to the opportunity to assist you!

Sincerely,

Disney's Walk of Magical Memories
Disneyland Resort


----------



## amyup

Does anyone know the exact cost of the bricks??  I'm thinking of purchasing one for the family too


----------



## kerickson

amyup said:


> Does anyone know the exact cost of the bricks??  I'm thinking of purchasing one for the family too



Per the link I found and posted above, its $150 plus tax for the paver, then extra costs if you want an acrylic or wooden replica...  AP holders get a 10% discount.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I didn't know that you could still do those pavers.  I am going to get me one of those as soon as I can figure out what to put on it.  (which means I will probably never do it as I will want something "perfect" cuz it will be there forever!)


----------



## kerickson

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I didn't know that you could still do those pavers.  I am going to get me one of those as soon as I can figure out what to put on it.  (which means I will probably never do it as I will want something "perfect" cuz it will be there forever!)



I've already been laying out a few options...wonder if they'd let us put any reference to VGC?  Sounds like they are pretty strict in limiting it to names and dates...


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I am going to get me one of those as soon as I can figure out what to put on it. (which means I will probably never do it as I will want something "perfect" cuz it will be there forever!)


 
Well not quite forever...but at least 15 years.  I think on our paperwork they only guaranteed us 15 years...I wonder if they'll pull them out after the 15 years are up?  I guess I'll find out in 2020.  One of my Aunt's did one too and they're right next to ours, in area C37.


----------



## toocherie

One of my good friends from Arizona has a paver for her family--every trip she has to go and take a picture of it!!!!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> Well not quite forever...but at least 15 years.  I think on our paperwork they only guaranteed us 15 years...I wonder if they'll pull them out after the 15 years are up?  I guess I'll find out in 2020.  One of my Aunt's did one too and they're right next to ours, in area C37.



So....I wonder if in 15 years they don't just ask for another payment to keep it in place for another 15 years.   Either way I'm calling tomorrow to get more info.


----------



## ToodlesRN

ACDSNY said:


> We have two...one for our immediate family and one for my extended family.  We had them put in during the Disneyland 50th and I had 25 family members on our Nov 2005 DL trip.



We have one with our wedding date with the bell design and that was in
2000. We plan on getting one more with the kids name after we have our 2nd child! There alot of fun to try and find and see your name on the ground!


----------



## DVCGeek

I think DW & I might buy a paver as soon as we purchase @ VGC.  Hopefully there will be some available at the end of March...


----------



## kerickson

I received a response back from Disney regarding the pavers and a .pdf flyer.  PM me with your email if you are interested in the details.  The summary is that they are still selling them and the next installation date is Aug 09.


----------



## ACDSNY

kerickson said:


> I received a response back from Disney regarding the pavers and a .pdf flyer. PM me with your email if you are interested in the details. The summary is that they are still selling them and the next installation date is Aug 09.


Were you able to find out if you could have a VGC reference on your paver?  That would be so cool!


----------



## kerickson

ACDSNY said:


> Were you able to find out if you could have a VGC reference on your paver?  That would be so cool!



I haven't specifically asked about VGC, but I believe the answer will be no.  The application states:
_...If this application is accepted, in Disney's sole discretion, Disney will arrange for name(s), date, city, state or country contained in the inscription on the reverse side of this application to be placed on the stone.  No other information, including, without limitation, memorials, slogans, salutations, company, entity, association or group names may be included on the stone._


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Maybe we could add some family members.   Like Victor, Gloria and Carl...or....Vincent, George and Carol....or....Vivian, Ginger and Carla....or....Vicky, Georgia and Cameron.    There's gotta be someway to get VGC on there.


----------



## wl1117

We just bought 150! Wow, our 4th contract...now I need to unload something.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

wl1117 said:


> We just bought 150! Wow, our 4th contract...now I need to unload something.



I know what you mean!   Somebody wanna buy 300 SSR points?  Anybody?


----------



## kerickson

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Maybe we could add some family members.   Like Victor, Gloria and Carl...or....Vincent, George and Carol....or....Vivian, Ginger and Carla....or....Vicky, Georgia and Cameron.    There's gotta be someway to get VGC on there.



We could all be from Grand Villas, California


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

kerickson said:


> We could all be from Grand Villas, California



You are making me laugh (and tempting me to prevaricate).  Any expecting mothers out there.   You could name the new one VeeGeeCee.


----------



## nunzia

kerickson said:


> We could all be from Grand Villas, California



Good thought, but if there isn't that place, no go. A bunch on my freinds all went..we call ourselves The Girlz (long story) anyway..they all wanted a stone and danced around alot trying to find a way to get that on there..Girlz Trip..etc..The CM was very nice, but there is no budging the rules (and I can certainly see why..can you imagine the things people would put on there?) anyway, girlz is no where for a name so it was finally settled and our stone says Girls Family..I guess Girls is an official last name or something. BTW..how long are the ones in WDW supposed to be in place? We put in one many years ago and have never seen it and would love to (if I can find the paper telling me where it is!)


----------



## amyup

wl1117 said:


> We just bought 150! Wow, our 4th contract...now I need to unload something.



 to the group!!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

wl1117 said:


> We just bought 150! Wow, our 4th contract...now I need to unload something.



Welcome home to the West Coast! 

I just ordered my paver.   They said just a 10 year guarantee.  Not much room on it.  I had to use my DGK's nicknames to make it fit.  I am pretty excited to surprise them with that next time we go


----------



## maberlyne

Oh, I get to officially join this group! I just got 125 points at GCV! Yay!


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

maberlyne said:


> Oh, I get to officially join this group! I just got 125 points at GCV! Yay!



Welcome home!  And don't forget to take the "hopefully" out of your signature.


----------



## dcfromva

Well, I just got off the phone with our guide.  She is going to have the paperwork all ready to sign next week!


----------



## pycees312

I bought in today.. i was on the fence and caved this afternoon.


----------



## kerickson

pycees312 said:


> I bought in today.. i was on the fence and caved this afternoon.



Pycees312

Congrats and welcome to the group!

Did you hear they've dropped the min to 25pts?  I think I remember you had wanted less than 100.  How many did you end up buying?  Did you get incentives (cruise, DPs...)


----------



## dcfromva

How long does it take before the points show up on your dvcmember.com account?   (I can't wait to see the GCV points there! )


----------



## toocherie

Good news:  I got my cruise certificate yesterday!

Bad news:  I just called to try to book and they told me that you can't book until TOMORROW!  Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## pycees312

kerickson said:


> Pycees312
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the group!
> 
> Did you hear they've dropped the min to 25pts?  I think I remember you had wanted less than 100.  How many did you end up buying?  Did you get incentives (cruise, DPs...)



i bought 100pts. To me purchasing less than that is a waste at this resort. I chose the DP's since i'm going March 10-13th i'm using my points for this stay.


----------



## amyup

toocherie said:


> Good news:  I got my cruise certificate yesterday!
> 
> Bad news:  I just called to try to book and they told me that you can't book until TOMORROW!  Has anyone else had this experience?



Exciting!!  Yes, the first day to book is supposed to be March 2nd.  I can't wait to get mine.  I'm not closing until a couple of weeks and it can't come soon enough.


----------



## ACDSNY

toocherie said:


> Good news: I got my cruise certificate yesterday!
> 
> Bad news: I just called to try to book and they told me that you can't book until TOMORROW! Has anyone else had this experience?


 
How exiting!  I'm still waiting for mine and I wonder if they make me cancel my reservation and rebook.  Our Nov 15th cruise has been booked since Mar 08.


----------



## drewmisha

Did your guide tell you info regarding the upgrade cost/person if one was to upgrade from ocean view room (cat8/9) to cat4 or to add a 5th person for the 7 day cruise?  Does the cruise certificate say anything regarding this?  Thanks.

P.S.  I emailed member services regarding the cost to upgrade to verandas and they emailed back saying you can't do it.  There is so much mis-information going on...




toocherie said:


> Good news:  I got my cruise certificate yesterday!
> 
> Bad news:  I just called to try to book and they told me that you can't book until TOMORROW!  Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## toocherie

drewmisha said:


> Did your guide tell you info regarding the upgrade cost/person if one was to upgrade from ocean view room (cat8/9) to cat4 or to add a 5th person for the 7 day cruise?  Does the cruise certificate say anything regarding this?  Thanks.
> 
> P.S.  I emailed member services regarding the cost to upgrade to verandas and they emailed back saying you can't do it.  There is so much mis-information going on...



there was no info about upgrades with the cruise certificate


----------



## kerickson

drewmisha said:


> Did your guide tell you info regarding the upgrade cost/person if one was to upgrade from ocean view room (cat8/9) to cat4 or to add a 5th person for the 7 day cruise?  Does the cruise certificate say anything regarding this?  Thanks.
> 
> P.S.  I emailed member services regarding the cost to upgrade to verandas and they emailed back saying you can't do it.  There is so much mis-information going on...



The contract addendum  states:  Purchaser may contact Member Services to add guests to Purchaser's Cruise Accomodations and to upgrade the Cruise Accommodations, subject to availability.


----------



## ACDSNY

toocherie said:


> there was no info about upgrades with the cruise certificate


 
So toocherie, inquiring minds want to know...did you get your cruise booked?


----------



## amyup

Has anyone spoken to their guide recently?  How are sales going?


----------



## minniemoms

When I talked to mine about 2 weeks ago, she thought they would sell out. But wonder if that was just to get me to buy more.....
Now that we have GCV, I am not sure I will want to go back to SSR, except maybe every 5 years. I LOVE WDW, but just too expensive to fly my whole family back there, and pay for tickets and food. WE can drive there from where I live.... in rainy Northern California.. But I know we need the rain so I am not complaining


----------



## lisah0711

You can bank your SSR points and stay in a grand villa every time!  It's easier for us to get to DL, too.  A short plane trip vs. an all day long commute.  We are looking forward to using our VGC points.


----------



## toocherie

ACDSNY said:


> So toocherie, inquiring minds want to know...did you get your cruise booked?



I DID!  We are booked on the December 5th cruise.  Because my Mom is disabled we needed a handicapped accessible cabin and they were sold out of the incentive cruise handicapped cabins on the December 5th cruise (they had them the week before, but that was Thanksgiving weekend and I didn't want the hassle of traveling then).  they did, however, have the next category up (with the balcony) and we were able to upgrade for $175 per person (or $350 total).  We have a huge cabin on deck 6 with a roll-in shower, but it's at the back of the ship (and I've heard mixed things about that) but for $350 plus airfare I won't complain.  Now I have to figure out if I want to go one, two or three days early and where I want to stay.  I think it would be a good idea to get back there and let my Mom rest for a day or so before we get on the ship.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

toocherie said:


> I DID!  We are booked on the December 5th cruise.  Because my Mom is disabled we needed a handicapped accessible cabin and they were sold out of the incentive cruise handicapped cabins on the December 5th cruise (they had them the week before, but that was Thanksgiving weekend and I didn't want the hassle of traveling then).  they did, however, have the next category up (with the balcony) and we were able to upgrade for $175 per person (or $350 total).  We have a huge cabin on deck 6 with a roll-in shower, but it's at the back of the ship (and I've heard mixed things about that) but for $350 plus airfare I won't complain.  Now I have to figure out if I want to go one, two or three days early and where I want to stay.  I think it would be a good idea to get back there and let my Mom rest for a day or so before we get on the ship.



We took my elderly disabled DMIL to DL a year before she passed away.  She went on Soarin and Monsters INC. and loved them both.  It was a lot of work for my wife and I but that trip sticks out as one of the most special we ever took and my DGC remember Grandma B because of all of the photos that we have from that trip.   I hope you and mom enjoy your cruise


----------



## nunzia

amyup said:


> Has anyone spoken to their guide recently?  How are sales going?



My guide said there would be enough for non founders to get what they wanted, but that they would probably sell out fairly quickly after that...I hope I get mine..still nervous..23 more days to sweat it out...


----------



## DVCGeek

nunzia said:


> My guide said there would be enough for non founders to get what they wanted, but that they would probably sell out fairly quickly after that...I hope I get mine..still nervous..23 more days to sweat it out...



Same here on the still nervous part!

My guide (in FL) and a fellow guide friend of hers from CA that mine added to a conference call both assured me there would some available for non-founders but probably not for long.  My guide is off on March 25th so I'm calling her on the 24th to confirm what incentives look like and then she is supposed to call me first thing on the 26th to "do the deed".  I was also later assured by someone higher up the food chain @ DVC that I'd be able to buy the 40 point add-on I want come the end of March.


----------



## DoOverDreams

Has anyone heard when they are going to be allowing reservations to start?  I imagine MS will be insane that day, even worse then the BLT fiasco!

With so few units it's going to be fun trying to get a 1 bedroom!

Thanks.


----------



## DVCGeek

DoOverDreams said:


> Has anyone heard when they are going to be allowing reservations to start?  I imagine MS will be insane that day, even worse then the BLT fiasco!



I'm sure it will be!  That's why I'm delaying my first stay until my 35th BD- mid. Oct. 2010!   I'm thinking a studio won't be too crazy then and that the MS phone lines should be quieter.  That will also mean a new record for me- three upcoming Disney reservations at once!  (Nov./Dec. '09 + Jan./Feb. '10)


----------



## ACDSNY

toocherie said:


> I DID! We are booked on the December 5th cruise.  Now I have to figure out if I want to go one, two or three days early and where I want to stay. I think it would be a good idea to get back there and let my Mom rest for a day or so before we get on the ship.


 
How wonderful a X-mas time cruise!  I'm sure you'll have a great time.


----------



## forevercruising

DoOverDreams said:


> Has anyone heard when they are going to be allowing reservations to start?



Yep. . . 07 June 2009    . . . It will be a busy day, indeed!


----------



## DoOverDreams

DVCGeek said:


> I'm sure it will be!  That's why I'm delaying my first stay until my 35th BD- mid. Oct. 2010!   I'm thinking a studio won't be too crazy then and that the MS phone lines should be quieter.  That will also mean a new record for me- three upcoming Disney reservations at once!  (Nov./Dec. '09 + Jan./Feb. '10)



Hmm, delaying might not be a bad idea.  Better then going through the call/busy/hang up/call/busy routine for half a day!



forevercruising said:


> Yep. . . 07 June 2009    . . . It will be a busy day, indeed!



Cool!  Thank you!  Just out of curiousity, did your guide tell you or did you hear through the grape vine?


----------



## forevercruising

DoOverDreams said:


> Cool!  Thank you!  Just out of curiousity, did your guide tell you or did you hear through the grape vine?



My guide first, then, I confirmed three different times, with three different Quality Assurance representatives; the QA reps are usually the "final word" on "dates" like this, so, I am confident that 07 June is the day!


----------



## minniemoms

I am kinda sick. Here I have these incentive points to use, and DH just got a new job so we can't go for a while. Plus as a photographer, we are coming into  my busy time of year with weddings coming up..... Ahhhh I want to go and use my incentive points so bad. So are many of you booking long trips, or several short trips in "our" new place??


----------



## kerickson

minniemoms said:


> I am kinda sick. Here I have these incentive points to use, and DH just got a new job so we can't go for a while. Plus as a photographer, we are coming into  my busy time of year with weddings coming up..... Ahhhh I want to go and use my incentive points so bad. So are many of you booking long trips, or several short trips in "our" new place??



We took the cruise incentive and plan to go Dec 2010.  We already had 3 DLR trips planned this year (using our free APs) and a 7night Western Cruise, so we figured we'd book far out to make best use of the incentive.

We only bought 100pts, so I plan to book 3-4night stays every year or two.  We are hoping our 1st trip will be either this Dec or next June.

We'll then extend our stays or plan additional trips using our SSR points at 7mo lmao: ) or at the other two DLR properties.  Once Hawaii is on board I'm hoping to snag that at 7mo or trade VGC for Hawaii points at least once.


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

minniemoms said:


> I am kinda sick. Here I have these incentive points to use, and DH just got a new job so we can't go for a while. Plus as a photographer, we are coming into  my busy time of year with weddings coming up..... Ahhhh I want to go and use my incentive points so bad. So are many of you booking long trips, or several short trips in "our" new place??



We just used up our incentive points reserving a trip (made the call yesterday, in fact) for the end of September.  We are going to take one last trip to the Grand Californian and decided to stay Conceirge level (Park/Pool view no less) for the first, and likely the last, time.  

I can't wait for this trip, however it will be hard staying so close to the villas as they near completion without being able to stay there.  Oh well, I guess we need to start planning the next trip already...


----------



## kerickson

The Rivers' Rats said:


> We just used up our incentive points reserving a trip (made the call yesterday, in fact) for the end of September.  We are going to take one last trip to the Grand Californian and decided to stay Conceirge level (Park/Pool view no less) for the first, and likely the last, time.
> 
> I can't wait for this trip, however it will be hard staying so close to the villas as they near completion without being able to stay there.  Oh well, I guess we need to start planning the next trip already...



Hey River Rats
We're staying GCH Concierge in early May.  I'll let you know how it is!  We had to cancel a WDW trip and had lots of points to use by end of July, so we figured we'd splurge on our last GCH trip and go concierge!  I don't expect much except the benefits of breakfast items, snacks during the day and waters to take into the parks.  Everything I'll have with my first Villa stay...


----------



## minniemoms

Was there lots of availability when you called? I want to go, but just didn't know if they were already full??


----------



## DVCGeek

kerickson said:


> Hey River Rats
> We're staying GCH Concierge in early May.  I'll let you know how it is!  We had to cancel a WDW trip and had lots of points to use by end of July, so we figured we'd plurge on our last GCH trip and go concierge!  I don't expect much except the benefits of breakfast items, snacks during the day and waters to take into the parks.  Everything I'll have with my first Villa stay...



We did that in mid. - Nov. with our BLT Dev points.  I'd say your expectations are accurate.  I wouldn't have paid cash for it vs. a 'regular' level room, but since we already had the 2-night trip scheduled @ Paradise Pier on cash it was certainly a nice upgrade!  $500 for 'low' end hotel vs. "free" (we hadn't originally planned on joing DVC in Oct., much less DPs) for Park View Conceierge?  You do the math!


----------



## dcfromva

We took a tour of the model and it is beautiful!   
I can not wait to stay there!


----------



## stopher1

So I just had to post here tonight.  Even though it's not 100% for real yet (not a founding member), I'm in FL at WDW this week and met with my guide earlier.  Now that the 100 pt min has been changed back to the 25/50 for cash or financing, we are back on track to purchase at VGC.  Yay.  We have family in So Cal that we stay with regularly when we go out there (in-laws), and we never do a week at DL, so we didn't need 100 pts and will be happy with our 60 pts there after the official purchase on the 26th.     Gave all the information for the 26th so that the paperwork can be processed asap that morning.  She told me that there is no separate time period for existing DVC members who are non-founders and the general public - so it will be open to anyone as of the 26th, and the incentives are probably going to change before then anyway, so not getting that cruise is not a disappointment to us at all, and less cash out is a good thing too.  I just had to share my excitement.


----------



## lisah0711

Glad to hear that things worked out for you.  Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## kerickson

stopher1 said:


> So I just had to post here tonight.  Even though it's not 100% for real yet (not a founding member), I'm in FL at WDW this week and met with my guide earlier.  Now that the 100 pt min has been changed back to the 25/50 for cash or financing, we are back on track to purchase at VGC.  Yay.  We have family in So Cal that we stay with regularly when we go out there (in-laws), and we never do a week at DL, so we didn't need 100 pts and will be happy with our 60 pts there after the official purchase on the 26th.     Gave all the information for the 26th so that the paperwork can be processed asap that morning.  She told me that there is no separate time period for existing DVC members who are non-founders and the general public - so it will be open to anyone as of the 26th, and the incentives are probably going to change before then anyway, so not getting that cruise is not a disappointment to us at all, and less cash out is a good thing too.  I just had to share my excitement.



Looking forward to wishing you a  Welcome Home  on the 26th!


----------



## stopher1

kerickson said:


> Looking forward to wishing you a  Welcome Home  on the 26th!



Thanks and I'm looking forward to adding the VGC image to my siggie - but I'm waiting until it's for real.


----------



## nunzia

One step closer..maybe it will really happen! My guide called and said I'm all set..in line to be in on the 26th..I can call for my DP the 27th? really?? Soo..maybe I will get points after all!


----------



## lisah0711

Here's some pixie dust for all you folks buying on the 26th -- looking forward to sending you all some "welcome home" greetings soon!


----------



## toocherie

I picked up my two APs from Fed Ex today!


----------



## ACDSNY

Anyone besides Toocherie receive their cruise voucher yet?  I called today to see if we finally closed and was told the CA office hasn't completed their stuff yet.  I wish we'd get our voucher soon.


----------



## dcfromva

toocherie said:


> I picked up my two APs from Fed Ex today!



How long did it take to get your APes from the time you signed your paperwork?


----------



## DoOverDreams

I somehow missed the AP component of this.  Was this buying at CA?  How many points did you need to buy to get APs?  I wonder if it's too late to get APs now?

Thanks!


----------



## dcfromva

DoOverDreams said:


> I somehow missed the AP component of this.  Was this buying at CA?  How many points did you need to buy to get APs?  I wonder if it's too late to get APs now?
> 
> Thanks!




 You have to go to the DL office to sign the paperwork and purchase at least 220 points to get the APes...


----------



## toocherie

dcfromva said:


> How long did it take to get your APes from the time you signed your paperwork?



gosh--I want to say about a month?



DoOverDreams said:


> I somehow missed the AP component of this.  Was this buying at CA?  How many points did you need to buy to get APs?  I wonder if it's too late to get APs now?
> 
> Thanks!





dcfromva said:


> You have to go to the DL office to sign the paperwork and purchase at least 220 points to get the APes...



what he said!  (or is it she?)


----------



## DoOverDreams

Thanks!  But darn it, signed remotely already so no APs for us!


----------



## amyup

Got my cruise certificate today    
I'm going to call after lunch and see what the actually cost is going to be for me.  We're a family of 5 so I've been debating in keeping 2 rooms like we have now or upgrade to category 4.  Super excited!!  

Amy


----------



## toocherie

amyup said:


> Got my cruise certificate today
> I'm going to call after lunch and see what the actually cost is going to be for me.  We're a family of 5 so I've been debating in keeping 2 rooms like we have now or upgrade to category 4.  Super excited!!
> 
> Amy



Great news!   

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## amyup

I just got off the phone with Disney Cruise Lines.  Of course it took forever to figure out adding a fifth person!  I was able to upgrade to a category 4 for $1482.96.  I asked about connecting rooms and they are stating they will not guarantee them being connecting since its only a guarantee room.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to stick with category 4 since I will NEVER pay for a cat 4 on my own.  

I also got main dining.  It originally put me on late dining but I requested to be moved to main and she just clicked it over for me.  

They still have to call me back about payment info.  They were wanting me to pay the entire balance now but I don't think that's correct.  They are going to check on it and get back to me.  

All in all I'm extremely happy with this incentive.  I was already planning on a cruise and buying VGC so this "saved" me around $3000.  Now if only Nov 2010 would hurry up and get here!  At least I have the opening of VGC and many trips to Disneyland to keep me occupied.


----------



## ACDSNY

Great news Amy!

I'm glad to hear we can pick our dining now.  When I called last week they told me we could only have late dining, and the rest of my group of 22 is on early dining.


----------



## ACDSNY

Whooo Hooo!    
I came home to find our cruise certificate today!     I'll be booking first thing in the morning.


----------



## amyup

ACDSNY said:


> Whooo Hooo!
> I came home to find our cruise certificate today!     I'll be booking first thing in the morning.



That's great!  Its so exciting to get something good in the mail!


----------



## kerickson

I got my certificate too!   
Now my dilema is when should I book my free cruise?  We plan to use is for the 3 Night on Dec 16, 2010.  My concern with booking now is that we can't change dates if something were to come up...I wonder how quickly it will fill up given it's almost 2 years away!


----------



## ACDSNY

amyup said:


> That's great! Its so exciting to get something good in the mail!


 
Way more exciting than the usual junk mail and bills!  

We're upgrading to a category 6 as that's what we've had booked since last March so we've been teasing our DS and DDIL that if we get a magical upgrade on the voucher, the cabin is ours, if not it's theirs.     I'll stick with our current midship location on Deck 6 with the rest of our large group and they can go wherever the guarantee category goes.  As long as they keep our group of 22 in the early dining and all linked up I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## ACDSNY

kerickson said:


> I got my certificate too!
> Now my dilema is when should I book my free cruise? We plan to use is for the 3 Night on Dec 16, 2010. My concern with booking now is that we can't change dates if something were to come up...I wonder how quickly it will fill up given it's almost 2 years away!


 
Yay!!!  DVD must have been on a mailing spree. 

I just checked DCL website tonight for 11/15/09 cruise and all categories are available 4 - 12, so you might want to wait a while before booking.  I saw the clause on the back of the voucher about changes and thought that was pretty unreasonable, a lot can change in 2 years.


----------



## kerickson

ACDSNY said:


> Yay!!!  DVD must have been on a mailing spree.
> 
> I just checked DCL website tonight for 11/15/09 cruise and all categories are available 4 - 12, so you might want to wait a while before booking.  I saw the clause on the back of the voucher about changes and thought that was pretty unreasonable, a lot can change in 2 years.



Yep, that's what I'm thinking too.  I think most people will book their free cruises this year, but I'll keep checking every so often to make sure things don't book up.  Would like to wait to book until after our Oct cruise so I can decide if I want to pay for a Verandah.  We are in a Cat 9 in Oct.  I'm a little nervous about a Verandah with 2 little ones, but it would be nice to sit out there while our little one is napping (although in 2 years there will be no more naps for him!)


----------



## ACDSNY

kerickson said:


> Yep, that's what I'm thinking too. I think most people will book their free cruises this year, but I'll keep checking every so often to make sure things don't book up. Would like to wait to book until after our Oct cruise so I can decide if I want to pay for a Verandah. We are in a Cat 9 in Oct. I'm a little nervous about a Verandah with 2 little ones, but it would be nice to sit out there while our little one is napping (although in 2 years there will be no more naps for him!)


 
You might want to call DCL as the CM I booked with this morning mentioned I could make changes up to Sept 1 (our 75 day mark).  The only change I asked about was adding a 4th person.


----------



## DVCGeek

I'm one step closer to being a member of this group rather than just a groupie; my guide called me today and took an "e-proposal" over the phone with all my purchase info. for a 40 point add-on @ VGC.   

It will automatically convert to a purchase contract on the 26th (27th at the latest depending on how backed up paperwork is) and the CC deposit I authorized will be charged then.  Plus, I'll see it on DVCMember.com.   

Can not wait to post back that it's online, official, and I have another home!!!   

Due to small contract size, $112 per point w/ no discounts or other incentives for me.  #3.82 pp annual dues are to start as soon as the resort opens, currently Nov. 30th 2009.  If the resort opens early, dues will start on that opening day.  <She thought reservations to begin 'in June', but was sure on the other stuff listed above.>  But, since I can pay that off in full now that we got our tax refund it just was a smart size for us.  Based on 2010 charts, we can get 4 nights in a studio during the times we want every other year.  We only plan to go every 3 or 4 years, so that is MORE than enough no mater how things reallocate in the future because we can be pretty flexible on our dates...


----------



## ACDSNY

Here's an early Welcome to the VGC Group DVCGeek!


----------



## stampinshauna

I just got off the phone w/ my guide and decided to do a 125 point add-on.  We were going to do 100, but DH said maybe we should just do 125 and get the 4 night instead of 3 night cruise.  I'm excited!!!  She will get the papers in first thing on the 26th.


----------



## toocherie

So, here's a question.  Does everyone think that members staying at VGC on points will be entitled to Magic Mornings?  I know that we get EMH at WDW, so would assume that we would get Magic Mornings too--anyone think otherwise?


----------



## dcfromva

toocherie said:


> So, here's a question.  Does everyone think that members staying at VGC on points will be entitled to Magic Mornings?  I know that we get EMH at WDW, so would assume that we would get Magic Mornings too--anyone think otherwise?



 Yes, I think we will get Magic Mornings so long as that perk is available to Disney Resort Hotel guests.


----------



## stopher1

DVCGeek said:


> I'm one step closer to being a member of this group rather than just a groupie; my guide called me today and took an "e-proposal" over the phone with all my purchase info. for a 40 point add-on @ VGC.
> 
> It will automatically convert to a purchase contract on the 26th (27th at the latest depending on how backed up paperwork is) and the CC deposit I authorized will be charged then.  Plus, I'll see it on DVCMember.com.
> 
> Can not wait to post back that it's online, official, and I have another home!!!



Same here for me - even though I watched my guide fill out paperwork while at WDW last week, she called me today "just to confirm everything one more time" before submitting which she apparently did while I was still on the phone with her... so like you DVCGeek, we are now just one step away  (the 26th!!).   Yay.  60 points for us.  That'll get us a 1 bedroom 2 nights per year in our favorite travel season which is great for us, since we are only out there as a family once per year anyway.


----------



## Cherta

Are they still offering the choice of DP or the cruise?  I can't fit a cruise into my schedule, so I'm hoping to get matching DPs instead...


----------



## lisah0711

An early  home to DVCGeek and Stopher1!  

For any of you founders who already purchased has anyone actually closed yet?  I received my signed copies back from DVC on 2/8/09.  I'm not complaining because my payments haven't started yet either -- just wondering . . .


----------



## stampinshauna

Cherta said:


> Are they still offering the choice of DP or the cruise?  I can't fit a cruise into my schedule, so I'm hoping to get matching DPs instead...



I was given the choice when I talked to my guide yesterday.  They are going to offer DPs through next week, but after that the only incentive is the cruise (she said even the $5 off per point is going away).

Does anyone happen to have the cruise dates or the link to that thread?  I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Cherta

Thanks Shauna!


----------



## ACDSNY

lisah0711 said:


> An early  home to DVCGeek and Stopher1!
> 
> For any of you founders who already purchased has anyone actually closed yet? I received my signed copies back from DVC on 2/8/09. I'm not complaining because my payments haven't started yet either -- just wondering . . .


 
I've received my signed copies and our cruise voucher, but I don't think it's closed.  Last I heard the CA office hadn't processed it yet.

Welcome Home new owners!


----------



## ACDSNY

stampinshauna said:


> Does anyone happen to have the cruise dates or the link to that thread? I can't seem to find it.


 
These are the dates on the back of our voucher...

3 Night sail date ranges:
8/27 - 9/24/09
10/22 - 12/17/09
1/7 - 2/11/10
9/2 - 12/16/10

4 Night sail date ranges:
8/30 - 9/6/09
9/20 - 9/27/09
10/18 - 12/13/09
1/10 - 2/7/10
8/29 - 9/5/10
9/19 - 11/14/10
11/28 - 12/12/10

7 Night sail date ranges:
9/5 - 11/14/09
11/28 - 12/5/09
1/2 - 1/30/10
10/16 - 11/13/10
11/27 - 12/11/10


----------



## lisah0711

ACDSNY said:


> I've received my signed copies and our cruise voucher, but I don't think it's closed.  Last I heard the CA office hadn't processed it yet.



Thanks for the info.  Maybe they will record in a big group.  I have never been in on a resort at the beginning before so was used to a shorter closing time frame.


----------



## ACDSNY

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for the info. Maybe they will record in a big group. I have never been in on a resort at the beginning before so was used to a shorter closing time frame.


I purchased through my Orlando guide and she was surprised it wasn't closed, she thought they might be processing in groups too.


----------



## toocherie

lisah0711 said:


> An early  home to DVCGeek and Stopher1!
> 
> For any of you founders who already purchased has anyone actually closed yet?  I received my signed copies back from DVC on 2/8/09.  I'm not complaining because my payments haven't started yet either -- just wondering . . .



I did get my "new" DVC membership card.  (I bought VGC in my trust so it's a different membership number.)  Not sure if that means I've closed or not.


----------



## kerickson

Maybe they are recording all Founding Members at one time so they can all be recorded on the same date?  I believe there was something in our initial FM addendum stating that Founding Members would be the first recorded, so maybe they are trying to control somehow...


----------



## lisah0711

Or maybe they haven't finished declaring the units or something --  I haven't seen any threads with the info from the recorder's office like we did with AKV and BLT.  I'm not too concerned at this point but I do feel better to hear that it is not just me!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I finally made my cruise ressies.   We're Sailing on the 7th of September 2009.   I am very excited!   I am ready for some Vacation time.   Going to DL and the Grand on the 6th of April for 5 nights, a 3 day weekend on the Coast for some Abalone diving at the end of April, DW and the AKV June 13th for 7 nights and then our cruise in September.   The only challenge I have is trying to talk my DW into a 3 day Trick or Treat Oct visit in DL.   I might be pushing my luck.


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa - I see you're doing your part to keep the economy going like us.  I think vacations should be regularly scheduled throughout the year too.  You'll have to let us know how the cruise goes since you'll be sailing before us. 

I'm trying to talk my DIL into at girls trip to DL the end of April so I can take our GS for his first Disney trip.  Then DH & I have a weekend in San Diego in early May, another weekend over near Fort Bragg in early June.  Our kids want us to schedule a camping trip at Salt Point the end of Aug.  Then the big trip in Nov.

Bring on the vacations!  I keep telling my co-workers we're just making up for all the years we didn't take any trips.


----------



## toocherie

ACDSNY said:


> Grumpygrandpa - I see you're doing your part to keep the economy going like us.  I think vacations should be regularly scheduled throughout the year too.  You'll have to let us know how the cruise goes since you'll be sailing before us.
> 
> I'm trying to talk my DIL into at girls trip to DL the end of April so I can take our GS for his first Disney trip.  Then DH & I have a weekend in San Diego in early May, another weekend over near Fort Bragg in early June.  Our kids want us to schedule a camping trip at Salt Point the end of Aug.  Then the big trip in Nov.
> 
> Bring on the vacations!  I keep telling my co-workers we're just making up for all the years we didn't take any trips.



LOL--I'm doing the same thing.  Leave a week from today for a solo trip to WDW for 8 days (was going to take my Mom, but she broke her femur outside the Paradise Pier hotel three weeks ago and had to have surgery).  Then I have friends traveling here for a DL trip the end of April.  Then in May I have several DL food and wine events scheduled.  Then in June some Dis friends and I are going to Vegas for a week.  Then I have NOTHING scheduled until October for another Dis meet at DL, then the DCL cruise in early December and I just closed yesterday on my Marriott ShadowRidge purchase and I'm going there mid-January 2010.  So, I'm doing my part for the economy!  And I haven't even scheduled any VGC trips yet!


----------



## ACDSNY

toocherie said:


> LOL--I'm doing the same thing. Leave a week from today for a solo trip to WDW for 8 days (was going to take my Mom, but she broke her femur outside the Paradise Pier hotel three weeks ago and had to have surgery).


 
I hope all your trips are magical Cheryl!  We can start the Disney stimulus package.  Give your Mom some pixie dust for me, that's so sad to break your femur at the Happiest Place on Earth!  Wishing her a speedy recovery.

My dad use to call me "Grace" and it wasn't for my gracefulness, I'm always tripping over my own two feet.  A little over a year ago had my first fall on skates at my niece's B-day skating party and broke my elbow.  I'm starting to think my skating days might be over.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Just popping in to say "hi", after a year of debating the merits of DVC (for our situation), we've finally decided to buy into DVC, with the Villas as our home resort.  If all goes as planned, we should be members soon after the GCVs are open to the general public, as we made a deposit with our new guide while visiting Disneyland last week.

We were fully committed before we visited, but seeing the models (1BR and 2BR/studio) really made an impression on us.  Beautiful!

Also, seeing all of the new stuff going into the GC park iteslf (Radiator Springs, "World of Color" water show, etc.), and a most enjoyable 3 night trip were just icing on the cake!

Anyways, just wanted to pop in and say "hi".

 - Wide Eyed Wonder


----------



## ACDSNY

Welcome Wideeyedwonder to the group and may you have many more wonderful trips!


----------



## grizbuzz

toocherie said:


> LOL--I'm doing the same thing.  Leave a week from today for a solo trip to WDW for 8 days (was going to take my Mom, but she broke her femur outside the Paradise Pier hotel three weeks ago and had to have surgery).  Then I have friends traveling here for a DL trip the end of April.  Then in May I have several DL food and wine events scheduled.  Then in June some Dis friends and I are going to Vegas for a week.  Then I have NOTHING scheduled until October for another Dis meet at DL, then the DCL cruise in early December and I just closed yesterday on my Marriott ShadowRidge purchase and I'm going there mid-January 2010.  So, I'm doing my part for the economy!  And I haven't even scheduled any VGC trips yet!



Just curious...where did you end up making final reservations at WDW??   

Sounds like you have many great vacation plans coming up!  Just need to get some Aug-Sept plans made


----------



## kerickson

We're also traveling more than ever this year.  The great thing is, due to DVC, free AP's, Sheraton points and SWA Rapid Rewards it's costing us little to none out of pocket!  We'll do enough 'stimulus spending' on princess dresses and buzz lightyear toys, however  

GCH Concierge in May, Vegas Red Rock resort in June, enjoying our own backyard in July , Sheraton and DLH in Aug, Western DCL in Oct, Sheraton and VGC (hopefully) in Dec, then our free 3night cruise in Dec '10!

toocherie
What DL Food and Wine events are you planning on attending?  If my husband and I were on our own we'd attend 1 or 2 for sure, but a bit tough with little ones...  Are there any you recommend and do you think any would be worth getting a babysitter to attend?


----------



## lisah0711

We're doing our part to stimulate the economy, too.  San Francisco next week, Disneyland in June, Lake Okoboji in August, and WDW in December!  

But I think that you win the prize for most trips, Kerri!  Way to go!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> You'll have to let us know how the cruise goes since you'll be sailing before us.



I will definitely let everybody know about the cruise.   I can't wait.   It will be my first cruise ever (The ocean freaks my DW out a little). 



ACDSNY said:


> I'm trying to talk my DIL into at girls trip to DL the end of April so I can take our GS for his first Disney trip.  Then DH & I have a weekend in San Diego in early May, another weekend over near Fort Bragg in early June.  Our kids want us to schedule a camping trip at Salt Point the end of Aug.  Then the big trip in Nov.
> 
> Bring on the vacations!  I keep telling my co-workers we're just making up for all the years we didn't take any trips.



Enjoy all of your trips and take lots of pics of that first Disney trip for your GS.


----------



## toocherie

grizbuzz said:


> Just curious...where did you end up making final reservations at WDW??
> 
> Sounds like you have many great vacation plans coming up!  Just need to get some Aug-Sept plans made



I'm staying the first night at Port Orleans French Quarter on cash, then moving to SSR for the rest of the time.  



kerickson said:


> We're also traveling more than ever this year.  The great thing is, due to DVC, free AP's, Sheraton points and SWA Rapid Rewards it's costing us little to none out of pocket!  We'll do enough 'stimulus spending' on princess dresses and buzz lightyear toys, however
> 
> GCH Concierge in May, Vegas Red Rock resort in June, enjoying our own backyard in July , Sheraton and DLH in Aug, Western DCL in Oct, Sheraton and VGC (hopefully) in Dec, then our free 3night cruise in Dec '10!
> 
> toocherie
> What DL Food and Wine events are you planning on attending?  If my husband and I were on our own we'd attend 1 or 2 for sure, but a bit tough with little ones...  Are there any you recommend and do you think any would be worth getting a babysitter to attend?



I'm attending one of the dinners and three of the Sweet Sunday events.  Not sure that I would get a babysitter -- so far my experience with DL Food and Wine has not been that great--other than the wine tasting class with Michael Jordan--that was great!  But I keep hoping the other things will live up to hype too!


----------



## kerickson

toocherie said:


> I'm attending one of the dinners and three of the Sweet Sunday events.  Not sure that I would get a babysitter -- so far my experience with DL Food and Wine has not been that great--other than the wine tasting class with Michael Jordan--that was great!  But I keep hoping the other things will live up to hype too!



That's what I was thinking. We'll just observe this time around and then if any of the events look tempting, make plans for a short adults only trip in May next year...


----------



## ACDSNY

I get to add Hawaii to our 2010 plans...
After our exchange to Marriott last Oct, they offered us a package to go back to Kaui for $548 for 5 nights at the Kauai Beach Club.  Received a call today they've confirmed my check in date for 2/10/10.   Now we'll have to decide if we want to stay a couple more nights in Kauai or go to Ko Olina and check on the progress of our next DVC resort.


----------



## toocherie

Awesome price on the Hawaii vacation ACDSNY!!  Did you like the Marriott exchange?  I just closed on purchasing a Marriott timeshare (got it pretty cheap off ebay) --it's for Shadow Ridge in Palm Desert and I want to try to exchange to Hawaii in a year or two.


----------



## ACDSNY

toocherie said:


> Awesome price on the Hawaii vacation ACDSNY!! Did you like the Marriott exchange? I just closed on purchasing a Marriott timeshare (got it pretty cheap off ebay) --it's for Shadow Ridge in Palm Desert and I want to try to exchange to Hawaii in a year or two.


We loved our exchange to the Waiohai so much I'd love to pick up an EOY, but I need to pay off our VGC first.  The beach was just steps away from the buildings and we were in Hale 2 with a partial ocean view.  All the units are 2 bedroom, like a DVC layout.  We loved how very beautiful and laid back Kauai was.  I could kick myself because my boss and I almost bid on on 2 wks EOY and were going to split it.  Someone picked it up for $14K, $7K for a wk.

Our great price for our room is because we have to listen to their presentation, but hey it gets us back to Kauai.


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm going to need the money fairy to come visit me, we're headed to DL for DGS first trip to see the Mouse.  DDIL called this morning and said go ahead and book DL for the end of April.  We're doing two nights (one AP rate/one points) at the GC.  So it's off to see the progress on our home-away-from-home.


----------



## stopher1

Good afternoon VGC friends - we're now just 3 days away for those of us who aren't founding members... .  As you see, since the e-proposal went in last week for our purchase I've added VGC to my siggie.  

So we've begun the process of planning for a 2010 visit home and I am having some trouble locating information regarding the break-down of the villas for our new home...   I remember that there are 2 GV's - but that's about it. I can't recall how the rest of the rooms will be made up between 1 BR's and lock-off vs decicated to make up the studio count...etc.  Can one of you point me in the right direction or just provide the details?  I'd appreciate it.


----------



## kerickson

Does anyone know if we will get similar resort perks at VGC as they do at WDW DVCs?  I'm thinking free valet parking, free internet...what are some other DVC resort perks?  I'm also wishing for better DLR AP discounts...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

stopher1 said:


> Good afternoon VGC friends - we're now just 3 days away for those of us who aren't founding members... .  As you see, since the e-proposal went in last week for our purchase I've added VGC to my siggie.
> 
> So we've begun the process of planning for a 2010 visit home and I am having some trouble locating information regarding the break-down of the villas for our new home...   I remember that there are 2 GV's - but that's about it. I can't recall how the rest of the rooms will be made up between 1 BR's and lock-off vs decicated to make up the studio count...etc.  Can one of you point me in the right direction or just provide the details?  I'd appreciate it.



2 GV's
23 Two bedroom dedicated
23 Two bedroom lockoffs


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 2 GV's
> 23 Two bedroom dedicated
> 23 Two bedroom lockoffs



Thank you!


----------



## arthur06

lisah0711 said:


> We're doing our part to stimulate the economy, too.  San Francisco next week, Disneyland in June, Lake Okoboji in August, and WDW in December!
> 
> But I think that you win the prize for most trips, Kerri!  Way to go!



Lake Okoboji??? Iowa??? Is there something there that I don't know about? I live about 2 hours east of there and have never been there! Maybe because its still Iowa to me! Let me in on some secrets!


----------



## DoOverDreams

I'm sure this has been asked and answered already somewhere, but I can't find it.

Any ideas/rumors when we can start make reservations at VGC and when the official opening date is?

TIA


----------



## ACDSNY

I believe June 7th has been mentioned somewhere, but I haven't seen anything official.


----------



## lisah0711

arthur06 said:


> Lake Okoboji??? Iowa??? Is there something there that I don't know about? I live about 2 hours east of there and have never been there! Maybe because its still Iowa to me! Let me in on some secrets!



Lake Okoboji is actually a very fun place!  It is part of the Iowa great lakes and they have lots of fun restaurants and shops.  Plus they have breezes from the lake to cool things down!  www.okoboji.com

We go every year because my husband's family has owned a place there since 1893 -- yep, part of the original house is still standing -- some smart relative bought the lakefront place for $300!  If you are only two hours away you should go check it out!  

We like to go to Iowa because when we tell people we are from Idaho they don't reply "Iowa?"    Plus it is inexpensive and people are so nice there.  But I totally understand about not wanting to vacation close to home, especially when you could go to VGC!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

arthur06 said:


> Lake Okoboji??? Iowa??? Is there something there that I don't know about? I live about 2 hours east of there and have never been there! Maybe because its still Iowa to me! Let me in on some secrets!



I grew up in S. Central MN and knew quite a few people that would go to Lake Okoboji in the summer.  It seems to be a rule that you never go to places close to where you live.  I lived at Lake Tahoe for 18 years and rarely went to the lake itself - and I only ever went in the water 3 times!


----------



## DVCGeek

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It seems to be a rule that you never go to places close to where you live.  I lived at Lake Tahoe for 18 years and rarely went to the lake itself - and I only ever went in the water 3 times!



I live in the Cleveland area and haven't ever been to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.  Also, I now live 3/10ths of a mile from the (now mostly closed) Geauga Lake Amusement Park and went there ONCE in the summer of 2003 when I was about 5 miles away and had an annual pass!  Never bothered getting one again...  It isn't Disney, so why bother?


----------



## stopher1

DVCGeek said:


> I live in the Cleveland area and haven't ever been to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.  Also, I now live 3/10ths of a mile from the (now mostly closed) Geauga Lake Amusement Park and went there ONCE in the summer of 2003 when I was about 5 miles away and had an annual pass!  Never bothered getting one again...  It isn't Disney, so why bother?



We're originally from So Cal (employer transplants to the midwest) but have been here 7 in Indy 7 years now, and have only driven past the Indy 500 Speedway once.


----------



## lisah0711

We don't go to our own Lake Coeur d'Alene nearly as often as we should and it is only five miles away -- I can see it from my house!

Is any one going to the Founder's activities this week?  Those of us who have to live vicariously through other's posts would like to hear about it.


----------



## M4travels

lisah0711 said:


> Is any one going to the Founder's activities this week?  Those of us who have to live vicariously through other's posts would like to hear about it.



Yup, going to drive down after work on Thursday and see what all the excitement is about!  Hoping to connect with our guide since he mentioned that he was to come back out this way for the March events.  Will also be interested to see/hear what new incentives are coming out, even though we've just about been tapped out with add ons!  I'm still thrilled we got our 150 when we did!


----------



## toocherie

I am not going this weekend because I'm going to be in WDW!  I do have my "reservation" in for the rest of the points I wanted at VGC.


----------



## kerickson

lisah0711 said:


> We don't go to our own Lake Coeur d'Alene nearly as often as we should and it is only five miles away -- I can see it from my house!



lisah0711
Coeur d'Alene is beautiful!  My father grew up in Bonners Ferry up near the border and also lived in Coeur d'Alene and on Hayden Lake.  

Growing up in the SF Bay Area we used to do the 4hr drive to Lake Tahoe all the time in the summer and winter.  I now live only 1.5 hrs away and have only made the trip 3 times in the past 8 years!


----------



## lisah0711

toocherie said:


> I am not going this weekend because I'm going to be in WDW!  I do have my "reservation" in for the rest of the points I wanted at VGC.



Well, I think that time at WDW beats an event in California that couldn't last more than an hour or so!  Have a great time!


----------



## lisah0711

kerickson said:


> lisah0711
> Coeur d'Alene is beautiful!  My father grew up in Bonners Ferry up near the border and also lived in Coeur d'Alene and on Hayden Lake.
> 
> Growing up in the SF Bay Area we used to do the 4hr drive to Lake Tahoe all the time in the summer and winter.  I now live only 1.5 hrs away and have only made the trip 3 times in the past 8 years!



Coeur d'Alene has a great quality of life.  It sounds like we all need to take time to enjoy our neighboring attractions as well as enjoy our beautiful VGC and WDW!  

We will be in SF for five days next week.  I can take a non-Disney vacation as we will be at DL in June and WDW in December.


----------



## lisah0711

M4travels said:


> Yup, going to drive down after work on Thursday and see what all the excitement is about!  Hoping to connect with our guide since he mentioned that he was to come back out this way for the March events.  Will also be interested to see/hear what new incentives are coming out, even though we've just about been tapped out with add ons!  I'm still thrilled we got our 150 when we did!



Looking forward to hearing all about it -- if your guide is Byron Hegelson, tell him I said "hello!"


----------



## harpetj

We just became owners today and I am so excited to be able to post on this thread...have been waiting for a year now!!!


----------



## kerickson

harpetj said:


> We just became owners today and I am so excited to be able to post on this thread...have been waiting for a year now!!!



congrats and welcome to the group!


----------



## stopher1

harpetj said:


> We just became owners today and I am so excited to be able to post on this thread...have been waiting for a year now!!!



Congrats & Welcome Home!


----------



## lisah0711

harpetj said:


> We just became owners today and I am so excited to be able to post on this thread...have been waiting for a year now!!!



Congratulations and welcome home!

And for all of us waiting for closing, I spoke with QA today and was told that no one has closed yet because they are waiting for approval of the final time share plan public report to be approved by the State of California.  Once it has been approved, they have to send it to all of us who are waiting to close to sign off acknowledging receipt of the final version and then they will start closing.  It may be awhile although they are trying to move things along.  In the meantime, we are free to use our developers points and she said we can start booking on June 7th, even if it hasn't closed by then!


----------



## pycees312

lisah0711 said:


> Congratulations and welcome home!
> 
> And for all of us waiting for closing, I spoke with QA today and was told that no one has closed yet because they are waiting for approval of the final time share plan public report to be approved by the State of California.  Once it has been approved, they have to send it to all of us who are waiting to close to sign off acknowledging receipt of the final version and then they will start closing.  It may be awhile although they are trying to move things along.  In the meantime, we are free to use our developers points and she said we can start booking on June 7th, even if it hasn't closed by then!



 june 7th are you sure to book for GCV?


----------



## lisah0711

pycees312 said:


> june 7th are you sure to book for GCV?



I believe that is what they said, to start booking, didn't say the opening date though.  I wouldn't just rely on what I recall, I would call QA or MS myself if I really wanted to know because I have to admit I wasn't paying a lot of attention as I have already booked everything I need to for this year.


----------



## stopher1

Well I'm dancing now - I just checked my bank for something totally unrelated and my DVC debit transaction for my VGC points is now in the pending status ...didn't expect to see that until tomorrow morning... now it's just completing the paperwork once that Fedex package arrives.


----------



## Disney_Villain

We are flying to Chicago within 2 hours, to sign our pre-prepared contract at Doorway to Dreams tomorrow morning (we have an appointment right when they first open).  We're so excited!

I am soooo envious of all of you who can telephone in your purchases.


----------



## nunzia

I'm in!!! My guide called and they are entering buys today. WHHOOO HOOOOO.. Booked Concierge GC for my DP (had to use them all right?), so this will be pretty exciting. FINALLY!


----------



## DVCGeek

nunzia said:


> I'm in!!! My guide called and they are entering buys today. WHHOOO HOOOOO.. !



So are you a "Non-Founder" and already have your add-on active in DVCMember.com, etc.??  There are some places reporting sales opening today, but I was previously told by my FL based guide and her friend who is a CA based guide (they trained together several years ago) that I couldn't officially buy until tomorrow, Thursday 3/26/2009.    I've got my proposal all squared away, but it sounds like other NON-CA Founders my have gone further than that...


----------



## stopher1

DVCGeek said:


> So are you a "Non-Founder" and already have your add-on active in DVCMember.com, etc.??  There are some places reporting sales opening today, but I was previously told by my FL based guide and her friend who is a CA based guide (they trained together several years ago) that I couldn't officially buy until tomorrow, Thursday 3/26/2009.    I've got my proposal all squared away, but it sounds like other NON-CA Founders my have gone further than that...



Non-founder here in IN and my debit was processed from my bank this afternoon.


----------



## nunzia

DVCGeek said:


> So are you a "Non-Founder" and already have your add-on active in DVCMember.com, etc.??  There are some places reporting sales opening today, but I was previously told by my FL based guide and her friend who is a CA based guide (they trained together several years ago) that I couldn't officially buy until tomorrow, Thursday 3/26/2009.    I've got my proposal all squared away, but it sounds like other NON-CA Founders my have gone further than that...



For some reason 'they' were allowed to 'enter" sales starting today.(as my guide said) Maybe the founder contract language said UNTIL March 25 and not THROUGH March 25 for pre sales. Anyway..sounds like there are plenty of points at this point. 
The points are in my account as "null" so I'm finally a null owner. You might want to check with your guide and see if you're entered today as well.


----------



## dvc_john

Wow. Just checked the dvc website, and my VGC points are there! Haven't got the paperwork yet.

Non-founder here. Just called my guide late last week.
Did a small 60 point add-on here that I plan to use every 2nd or 3rd year. Going this fall to GC to use up my developers points from my BLT add-on.


----------



## stopher1

dvc_john said:


> Wow. Just checked the dvc website, and my VGC points are there! Haven't got the paperwork yet.



Me too, just checked the website and they are there.


----------



## ACDSNY

Looks like today was a big day for new owners!  Welcome Neighbors!


----------



## DW2DH&DS

We're in. DH called our guide today to add on 125 points. We are going to the 7PM Sunday DVC's Grand Disney Firsts! event. We are allowed to rewrite our contract if the incentive changes to something more preferable. Our current incentive is the 4 night Wonder cruise. We'll take the cruise...perfect to tide us over until 7/2010.


----------



## SolPlyr

Who would I call/e-mail about buying into VGC?


----------



## stopher1

DW2DH&DS said:


> We're in. DH called our guide today to add on 125 points. We are going to the 7PM Sunday DVC's Grand Disney Firsts! event. We are allowed to rewrite our contract if the incentive changes to something more preferable. Our current incentive is the 4 night Wonder cruise. We'll take the cruise...perfect to tide us over until 7/2010.



Congrats!



SolPlyr said:


> Who would I call/e-mail about buying into VGC?



Do you not already have a guide?  If so call him/her, if not I'd be happy to refer you to mine.


----------



## Meriweather

Just checked the website.....our 120 points at null  has been added 
Also, the credit card, has been charged 

Now a question about developers points......I have never dealt with them before.....when can they be booked??


----------



## stampinshauna

We're official now too.  The purchase amount is showing as pending on our visa, so it looks like everything has been entered.  Yay!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Congrats to all new owners at GC Villas. 

I'm just a bit  that I asked my guide to notify me when these would be available when I bought DVC OVER A YEAR AGO and only found out this was happening by "wandering" onto this thread today on a whim.

Just like traveling to Disney, looks like the onus is on ME to keep up with info day-to-day...


----------



## bethy

Welcome home to all our new neighbors!  Here's to many gloriously magical visits to DLR and VGC in the coming years!


----------



## karrit2000

Yeah, me too!  I've been asking my guide about California since 1997.  I asked her to put me on her call list for when GCV became available and have not heard a word from her yet.  When I visited her in September I almost did an add-on at AKL but held back hoping California would be available sooner rather than later.  She said I was on her list to be notified.  When I tried to call her I found out she is currently out in California until the beginning of April, left a message but no call back yet.  Her backup person is out of the office until tomorrow.  I'm going to try to reach the California sales office later today.


----------



## nunzia

Meriweather said:


> Just checked the website.....our 120 points at null  has been added
> Also, the credit card, has been charged
> 
> Now a question about developers points......I have never dealt with them before.....when can they be booked??



I booked them immediately. Called MS and they made my reservation right then and there.


----------



## kerickson

Meriweather said:


> Just checked the website.....our 120 points at null  has been added
> Also, the credit card, has been charged
> 
> Now a question about developers points......I have never dealt with them before.....when can they be booked??



as soon as they get your down payment, and I believe they expire Oct 3rd,2009, meaning you have to travel before then...  If you plan to use at DLR it's probably best to book sooner than later.  I believe the 3 hotels only have a set # of rooms they allow to be booked on points...

We've got 5 nights GCH booked in May and 2 nights DLH booked in Aug.  We used regular points, not DPs (we opted for the cruise incentive), but wanted to get my dates booked due to the new wave of VGC related DPs...


----------



## tjkraz

Count me in.  100 points at VGC.    Primary use is expected to be 5 nights in a One Bedroom every-other-June.  

Probably won't go until June 2011 for the first time.  Have a Feb Use Year so we won't get our first points until 2010.  Figure it's better to be in a banking position than a borrowing position from the get-go.  

Took the free 3-night cruise, too!

Welcome Home, everyone!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

It looks like our first purchase of DVC went through...209 points at GCV, 1 bedroom vacations twice a year in off-season, with enough points for a studio for friends on one of the trips...at least until they jiggle the point allocations again!

We're pretty 'stoked' (it's been a year of debating), and now it's time to use those developer points before Oct 3.

Also, I get to have my first DVC home resort in my sig!

  - wideeyedwonder


----------



## maburke

tjkraz said:


> Count me in.  100 points at VGC.    Primary use is expected to be 5 nights in a One Bedroom every-other-June.
> 
> Probably won't go until June 2011 for the first time.  Have a Feb Use Year so we won't get our first points until 2010.  Figure it's better to be in a banking position than a borrowing position from the get-go.
> 
> Took the free 3-night cruise, too!
> 
> Welcome Home, everyone!



Me too!  All of that the same, except March UY and took the DP's.  I was okay with not getting 2009 points (although I had to correct my guide, who thought I did!) since we are not going until June, 2011.  See you there!


----------



## wdw4life

I am official! Co-owner of 320 points at GCV.  Can't wait to stay in the Pirate Penthouse Suite!


----------



## M4travels

wdw4life said:


> I am official! Co-owner of 320 points at GCV.  Can't wait to stay in the Pirate Penthouse Suite!



THAT was/is a great incentive.  We didn't need those points but what a great topper to the rest.

When we spoke to our guide last night he said that the Pirate Suite was much more popular than the Mickey Mouse Suite.

Congrats!


----------



## ACDSNY

wdw4life said:


> I am official! Co-owner of 320 points at GCV. Can't wait to stay in the Pirate Penthouse Suite!


 
Have a great time in the Pirate Suite.  I wish I could have that many GCV points.


----------



## kerickson

Welcome Home new members!!  

I'm interested to see how quickly VGC will sell out.  Any new predictions?  I'm thinking by June?
Would love to know how many memberships they've sold to date...


----------



## wdw4life

M4travels said:


> THAT was/is a great incentive.  We didn't need those points but what a great topper to the rest.
> 
> When we spoke to our guide last night he said that the Pirate Suite was much more popular than the Mickey Mouse Suite.
> 
> Congrats!





ACDSNY said:


> Have a great time in the Pirate Suite.  I wish I could have that many GCV points.



Thanks! We have already picked our night and reserved it. They pretty much had the incentives I was hoping for.  We decided to take the ABD trip.  I'm really looking forward to that, too!


----------



## wdw4life

kerickson said:


> Welcome Home new members!!
> 
> I'm interested to see how quickly VGC will sell out.  Any new predictions?  I'm thinking by June?
> Would love to know how many memberships they've sold to date...



I asked my guide that today.  I can't remember the total # of points sold to date but he did say that 2 million were sold yesterday.  He thinks it will sell out by the end of the year.


----------



## maburke

wdw4life said:


> I asked my guide that today.  I can't remember the total # of points sold to date but he did say that 2 million were sold yesterday.  He thinks it will sell out by the end of the year.



Yesterday, or as of yesterday?  Didn't we calculate that there are only a total of something like 6 million points at VGC?


----------



## bethy

I was told by my guide that there were a million points TOTAL at VGC.  But this was a while ago . . . I think it says something like a million in the POS too . . .


----------



## tjkraz

Total points at VGC = 1,136,968.

Give or take...


----------



## maburke

Sorry,  I think we calculated 6 million BLT points.


----------



## bethy

maburke said:


> Sorry,  I think we calculated 6 million BLT points.



Yes, now that you mention it, that could be 2 million for all the combined resorts.  That would be pretty darn impressive, even still!


----------



## DVCGeek

M4travels said:


> THAT was/is a great incentive.  We didn't need those points but what a great topper to the rest.
> 
> When we spoke to our guide last night he said that the Pirate Suite was much more popular than the Mickey Mouse Suite.
> 
> Congrats!



I must have missed something- what are the Pirate and Mickey Mouse Suites?  Any links around to pics or other additional detail?  TIA!


----------



## wdw4life

DVCGeek said:


> I must have missed something- what are the Pirate and Mickey Mouse Suites?  Any links around to pics or other additional detail?  TIA!



Both suites are at the Disneyland Hotel.  Here is a link to some pictures of the Pirate Suite.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVCGeek said:


> I must have missed something- what are the Pirate and Mickey Mouse Suites?  Any links around to pics or other additional detail?  TIA!



Here's a link to the Mickey Penthouse  Mickey Penthouse

And here's one for the Pirate Suite pictures  Pirate Suite

Either would be pretty nice IMO!


----------



## bigskyernurse

I'm in for 220 points. My first DVC purchase and I'm soo excited!!


----------



## DW2DH&DS

bigskyernurse said:


> I'm in for 220 points. My first DVC purchase and I'm soo excited!!



Congratulations and welcome home!!!

this goes to everybody who has joined VGC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigskyernurse

DW2DH&DS said:


> Congratulations and welcome home!!!
> 
> this goes to everybody who has joined VGC!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## minniemoms

Thanks for sharing about the Pirates Suite. I had never heard anything about it.
And the Mickey Suite. Are you able to book those?


----------



## stopher1

Congrats to all of our new VGC owners!


----------



## maburke

stopher1 said:


> Congrats to all of our new VGC owners!



Thanks, stopher, and everybody.  I'm so pleased!  I've been looking forward to it for sooooo long, and when they lifted the max on the founders, and then said that current members would not have a chance to buy before the general public, I was so anxious!  I've been alternating between guilty peeks at this thread and trying to ignore it since it was started.  But now I'm in!!  

I think one of the reasons I was nervous about getting a chance to buy before the general public is that there were rumors that some businesses were looking to buy lots of points for perks or executives or whatever.  Interestingly, if that was ever true, I think with the economy, now they're less likely to buy than ordinary us.  Kind of pleases the populist in me.  (But give us all a few weeks to buy what we want, and then the economy can recover and they can get theirs.)


----------



## DVCGeek

Hi all- it may be itty bitty compared to a number of you, by my add on contract xxx.1 for 40 points @ null is appearing online now!!!  So, I am an owner @ VGC and now a full member of this illustrious group.    Slept in a bit and they are here.  Great way to start a day.


----------



## SoCalKDG

Went to the Grand Californian event last night.  DeeVee Cee was very funny. Kids had fun in the play center and loved seeing Mickey, Minnie, Dopey and Snow White afterwards.  Dessert were great as well.  Give aways were pretty lame

Added on 125 points last night.  Got June use year so we get 125 points June 2009 which we will rent in a transfer to help pay the cost of the points.  First vacation will be June 2010 with the 2010 points.   Also asked and received the 4 day cruise which we will use in Feb. 2010. School just gave my daughter a week off in the beginning of that month.

So figuring $2500 value for four people for the cruise(from cruise dot com), $1375 for transferring the 2009 points at $11/point to another member, plus $5 discount I received, we get down to $9500 for the 125 points or $76 per point.  The cruise was the key for convincing the wife as we have never been on a Disney cruise.  That plus we are annual passholders at DLR makes Disney vacations much cheaper in the future as we can now skip airfaire and tickets, plus visit Vons before we get to the room.

I'd estimate they will sell approx.  200,000 points over this weekend(Thursday to Sunday), which would be about 1300 people purchasing 150 points.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Oooh!  I haven't posted here yet but a lot of the people that have are the ones who helped answer some of my questions and led us to our decision to buy so thanks !!

We are in for 160 points and are so excited!  We just LOVE Disneyland, it is an easy 7-8 hr drive from us and we already feel at home there.  Our first stay will (hopefully) be 3 nights in a 2 bdrm Dec 6-9th for the Christmas season.   I am nervous about getting in since it will be so brand spankin' new but will be calling 1st thing 6/7 in the AM if all the current info about booking holds true!

Congrats to all the other GCV owners out there!


----------



## squidmo

WooHoo- my 5 x 50 point "null" contracts are showing on DVCMember.com now-  I can't wait to stay at our new home!


----------



## WDWfantasy

I was at the Grand Firsts event on Saturday night.  We had purchased (4) 50 pt. add-on contracts on Thursday the 26th , when founding member priority was over.  We were originally getting the 7 nt. cruise and $5 per point discount incentive.  After thinking it over we decided to re-write our contracts and go with the incentives offered at the event.  So this is what we ended up with;

-$7 per point discount
-3 nt. stay at GCH with fastpasses (3 per person can be used anywhere at any time during the stay). Must be used by Oct. 3, 2009.
-(2)AP's (were offered either DL Premium Annual Passes or WDW Annual Passes -not Premium-, we chose WDW as DL Deluxe ($249 per person) is good enough for us and the DL passes needed to be activated by June, 2010 The WDW passes can be activated at any time in the future and are worth close to $400 per person.
-7 nt. RCI stay to be used in the next 18 months.
-2 nt. stay at Hotel Del Coronado in San Diego or Fairmont in San Francisco. Must be used by Oct. 3, 2009.

Dollar for dollar the cruise may have been worth a little more $$ but the other package fit us better overall, financially and scheduling wise.  I do have a couple of questions for those who bought at the event.  Did you book your 3 night GCH stay and/or your San Diego or SFO stay at the event?  If not, have you booked it since then?  I was offered the option to book these with an agent at the event but the person was very busy with other members and I didn't have time to wait around.  I called MS this morning to do it but they don't have any of the info. yet for me to do it??  My contracts are showing up but that is because I orginally bought last Thursday.  What did your guides say about booking those after the event?? I know we are suppose to get a voucher for the RCI stay.  Also, I was helped by a guide named Linda from California (my guide is Ron Brumbaugh in Florida).  I forgot to ask for her business card so I don't even have her last name.  Anyone know Linda from California??  Thanks so much and congrats to everyone else who bought too.


----------



## DVCGeek

Congrats to all the new fellow VGC owners!


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

squidmo said:


> WooHoo- my 5 x 50 point "null" contracts are showing on DVCMember.com now-  I can't wait to stay at our new home!




Squidmo, I've got 2 x 50 point "null" contracts showing in my account now! 

Once they finish building it, vacationing at the Villas at the "Null" is going to be sooo cool!!!


----------



## nunzia

squidmo said:


> WooHoo- my 5 x 50 point "null" contracts are showing on DVCMember.com now-  I can't wait to stay at our new home!



OMG Brave soul..I just got my Fed Ex box and signed the zillion pages for my 2 contracts (60 & 65), and I can't imagine having to sign all that 5 times!
but....


----------



## dvc_john

Got mine today also. It seems like a LOT more paperwork than I've ever had for my other contracts. Must be a California thing lol.


----------



## stopher1

dvc_john said:


> Got mine today also. It seems like a LOT more paperwork than I've ever had for my other contracts. Must be a California thing lol.



Oh boy - I can't wait... I'm on a business trip til Thursday and told them about it when arranging for the purchase, so they agreed to hold it all and Fedex it to me on April 2nd for 3rd delivery... sounds like fun.  Even so, YAY.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

There are a lot of docs aren't there!  I was told that one or two of them need double coupies if they are being signed off-site.  If you signed there you'd save a few pen strokes.  Also, I checked with QA and there will be the final report issued that will be sent out and there will be one more document that needs to be signed at that time.  Whew!


----------



## toocherie

bigskyernurse said:


> I'm in for 220 points. My first DVC purchase and I'm soo excited!!



Amy--yay another DVC Diva!!!!  congrats!!!


----------



## Disney_Villain

Well, we did it!  We bought into VGC at Doorway to Dreams on March 26th, right when they opened.  The new contract appeared on the member site the very same evening.  We even got our free 4-night DCL cruise as part of the deal too.

We're so happy to have done this!  The VGC is going to be difficult (if not impossible) to book at the 7-month window, due to it being the smallest DVC resort and the only DVC resort in Disneyland.

Add to the above problems what will happen to reservation points at the DL hotels!  First, the DLH is slated for renovations - and I'm pretty sure that the reservation points required for the DLH are going to increase dramatically when that happens.  Second, the reservation points for the GCH are likely to go bye-bye soon as well (as has been done for all other hotel-combined DVC resorts).

Congrats to all other new VGC owners!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Disney_Villain said:


> Second, the reservation points for the GCH are likely to go bye-bye soon as well (as has been done for all other hotel-combined DVC resorts).



I was told by my DVC guide that that is indeed true.


----------



## kerickson

Disney_Villain said:


> Well, we did it!  We bought into VGC at Doorway to Dreams on March 26th, right when they opened.  The new contract appeared on the member site the very same evening.  We even got our free 4-night DCL cruise as part of the deal too.
> 
> We're so happy to have done this!  The VGC is going to be difficult (if not impossible) to book at the 7-month window, due to it being the smallest DVC resort and the only DVC resort in Disneyland.
> 
> Add to the above problems what will happen to reservation points at the DL hotels!  First, the DLH is slated for renovations - and I'm pretty sure that the reservation points required for the DLH are going to increase dramatically when that happens.  Second, the reservation points for the GCH are likely to go bye-bye soon as well (as has been done for all other hotel-combined DVC resorts).



Congrats on your puchase!!
Maybe they will convert a DLH tower to DVC when they do the renovations!?  Do you know what type of renovations are planned?  Typical new carpet, new paint, or are they doing more extensive like bathroom remodels?


----------



## stopher1

Disney_Villain said:


> Well, we did it!  We bought into VGC at Doorway to Dreams on March 26th, right when they opened.  The new contract appeared on the member site the very same evening.  We even got our free 4-night DCL cruise as part of the deal too.



That's so awesome - congrats!!


----------



## wdw4life

kerickson said:


> Congrats on your puchase!!
> Maybe they will convert a DLH tower to DVC when they do the renovations!?  Do you know what type of renovations are planned?  Typical new carpet, new paint, or are they doing more extensive like bathroom remodels?



I believe the plan is to gut the the buildings and have comepletely new rooms.


----------



## SoCalKDG

I have my 125 point "null" contract showing in my account now as well from my purchase this past Saturday.  Can't find airfaire from LAX to Null.  Anyone?


----------



## maburke

SoCalKDG said:


> I have my 125 point "null" contract showing in my account now as well from my purchase this past Saturday.  Can't find airfaire from LAX to Null.  Anyone?



I spoke to my guide in FL on Friday to add on 100 VGC points, but I don't see any evidence of it online.  I didn't expect it to happen over the weekend, but now it's Tuesday, and I don't want to miss out on those Developer points...


----------



## wideeyedwonder

We are new members, and we got the contracts tonight...I should really think about when to use those developer points and get something to booked, before availability gets too restricted (we're looking to stay at the GC or DH in fall, after school starts).

(EDIT): Well, looking at the new incentives, it look like it may be more straightforward to re-contract with the new price discount incentives...if I'm reading the DIS postings on the new incentives right, I'd be looking at an effective $16 discount per point...$96 a point effectively.  Not too shabby!

I guess I will be calling my guide tomorrow.


----------



## SoCalKDG

maburke said:


> I spoke to my guide in FL on Friday to add on 100 VGC points, but I don't see any evidence of it online.  I didn't expect it to happen over the weekend, but now it's Tuesday, and I don't want to miss out on those Developer points...


We signed some papers in person here in California during the event.   If you haven't signed anything at all nor given a deposit then you haven't actually added anything at all.


----------



## grizbuzz

OK, just put down a deposit with Disney VISA for two 50 point contracts at VGC.  Got a Disney VISA incentive: $800 gift card applied to purchase, plus two DL Premium APs.

I'm so excited!


----------



## M4travels

grizbuzz said:


> OK, just put down a deposit with Disney VISA for two 50 point contracts at VGC.  Got a Disney VISA incentive: $800 gift card applied to purchase, plus two DL Premium APs.
> 
> I'm so excited!



Welcome to the club, Jen!


----------



## DVC Mike

OK, I'm in. 

Just added 125 points at VGC @ $96/pt.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Mike said:


> OK, I'm in.
> 
> Just added 125 points at VGC @ $96/pt.



Couldn't pass up the new incentive, eh?!?!  

Congratulations to all the new owners!!!!!

I'm still happy with the previous incentives we got.  At first I thought I'd have to "force" myself to use them for GCV concierge to use them all up, but plans for our May vacation changed for my DSis.  Since we had the DP's I was able to make it happen!  We're now having a mini-grand gathering since my mom decided she'd like to join us too.   

Now my only problem - I might need more points than I thought - I'm out until I get my VGC!


----------



## wdw4life

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm still happy with the previous incentives we got.  At first I thought I'd have to "force" myself to use them for GCV concierge to use them all up, but plans for our May vacation changed for my DSis.  Since we had the DP's I was able to make it happen!  We're now having a mini-grand gathering since my mom decided she'd like to join us too.



I'm happy with the incentives I took also.  I was really hoping for AP's and an ABD trip so I'm keeping what I have.


----------



## Disney_Villain

kerickson said:


> Congrats on your puchase!!
> Maybe they will convert a DLH tower to DVC when they do the renovations!?  Do you know what type of renovations are planned?  Typical new carpet, new paint, or are they doing more extensive like bathroom remodels?



Thanks!  

As for DLH renos, they are planning to gut the rooms - but not make any structural changes to the rooms (walls, plumbing, etc.).  This would indicate that there are no plans for any DVC units in the future renovated DLH.  I had hoped otherwise.


----------



## Disney_Villain

SoCalKDG said:


> I have my 125 point "null" contract showing in my account now as well from my purchase this past Saturday.  Can't find airfaire from LAX to Null.  Anyone?



This is normal.  Everyone who purchased BLT or VGC will currently see "null" in place of where their home resort name should be on the member site - see earlier thread on same topic:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2135035


----------



## maburke

maburke said:


> I spoke to my guide in FL on Friday to add on 100 VGC points, but I don't see any evidence of it online.  I didn't expect it to happen over the weekend, but now it's Tuesday, and I don't want to miss out on those Developer points...



Well, I called my guide (actually, he had left me a message saying he needed a bit more info to process), and heard about the new incentives, so I'm not so worried about the DP's anymore!  Since I already got a set of them with my BLT purchase, I'm going with the discount.  And my DH says we should go up to 125 to get the extra discount!


----------



## ACDSNY

With the new incentives today it looks like our Founding Member purchase cost us $540.   Oh well, at least we receieved the 4 night cruise.

Congrats to those that haven't signed their docs yet and can re-write your contacts!


----------



## nunzia

wdw4life said:


> I'm happy with the incentives I took also.  I was really hoping for AP's and an ABD trip so I'm keeping what I have.


Add me to the happy with the original incentives club. I'm so glad to be taking DD and DGS and DGD in Sept (my birthday also) and to stay in Concierge. Sure, the extra money savings would have been nice, but they don't stack up to the memory quotient. 
Welcome to all the new VGC owners, no matter what incentive hooked them!


----------



## toocherie

M4travels said:


> Welcome to the club, Jen!



Jen--yes, I'm excited for you too!



DVC Mike said:


> OK, I'm in.
> 
> Just added 125 points at VGC @ $96/pt.



I'm in WDW so I guess I've missed the discount info to $96 a point?  can someone fill me in?

thanks!!


----------



## ACDSNY

toocherie said:


> I'm in WDW so I guess I've missed the discount info to $96 a point? can someone fill me in? thanks!!


*Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel - Current Members (Add-ons)*

$112 base price; 25-49 point purchase

$112 base price less $8.00 promotional discount; 50-99 point purchase

Choice of one Special Incentive
*Special Offer #1: * $112 base price less $8.00 promotional discount; complimentary Disney Cruise Line voyage during select dates in 2009 and 2010.   
Cruise duration varies depending upon the number of points purchased:
100 - 124 Points = 3-night cruise
125 - 199 Points = 4-night cruise
200+ points = 7-night cruise

*Special Offer #2:*  $112 base price less $8.00 promotional discount.  Additional discount available depending upon number of points purchased: 
100 - 124 points = extra $6 off ($14 total discount)
125+ points = extra $8 off ($16 total discount)​


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Wow.  DVC Mike is in.  I don't why, but a thread never seems "official" untill I see a post from Mike on it and now he's an owner my resort.   Too cool.   I, too, am satisfied with the original incentives.  I would never have gone on cruise if not for this "free" one.   I can't wait for my seven days on a big mouse boat in the Caribbean.   And I can't wait till DW is baking us cookies in our 1 bedroom during Christmas break.   And I can't till Monday when I will driving down with DW and the Grandkids for five days with the mouse at GCH.   Should be fun.


----------



## kerickson

The new incentive would have saved me $300, $900 if I opted not to take the cruise.  I think the cruise is worth more than $900, but the extra $300 would have been great, that's an AP for one of my kids 

Oh well, I'm sure the incentives will continue to get better (at least for BLT).  Can't spend too much time worrying about what you didn't get.  Hopefully the VGC Litho will make me feel a little better!


----------



## ACDSNY

I agree, you can't worry about the incentives unless you're in the buying mode.  I was happy we were switched from the DP to the cruise.


----------



## DVCGeek

What with the new incentives and all I called my guide and changed my add on- she is rewriting things now for a 50 pointer with $8 off pp instead of my former 40.   

New cost is $104 pp, total will be $5,200 and she's transferring the $1k I put down before to the new contract.  (For my 40 it would have been the full $112 pp for $4480 ttl.)  She commented that I could Disney finance now but I am choosing not to.  Also, it might take 5 - 12 days to get the new paperwork; she said things are really backed up down there.  Ironically, as of last night I still didn't have the original 40 point paperwork yet, but my 40 points have been on DVCMember.com since Sunday the 29th!

Just curious- anyone else adding on my mail get their papers yet?

Can't wait for the new palms trees, giving me a combined total of 210 points.  Tiny by many people's standards, but we all have to start someplace!


----------



## stampinshauna

We talked to our guide in advance so she did our add-on the first day she could and we got the paperwork on Monday.  We decided to wait to sign it until the new incentives came out and I'm glad we did as it saved us $375 (we kept the 4 night cruise but are getting $8 off instead of $5).  She is processing it all today and we'll just wait until we get the new paperwork to sign.  I'm not concerned about the extra time because we can't use the points until Nov 30th anyway.  

I'm so excited to own a piece a the magic at Disneyland.  We have .555% interest in unit 3A of the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian.  I can't wait to go "home".


----------



## DVCGeek

DW just texted me that the documents arrived today for the 40 point contract.  Ironic that I just submitted a rewrite an hour or two before delivery!


----------



## karrit2000

I finally took the plunge this morning with the new incentives.  I had to wait for my guide to return from CA.  She is the Joan many of you might have seen hosting at the preview events they had last week.  I am now purchasing a 160 point add-on @ GCV instead of the 150 I had originally decided I needed.  I was finally able to remove the "future owner" tag from my signature.  I won't get the DP's I was originally going for but now I'll have 50 years of an additional 160 points on my membership at $16 off per point.  A much better deal IMO.


----------



## DVCGeek

Congrats karrit2000 & welcome home!


----------



## lisah0711

karrit2000 said:


> I finally took the plunge this morning with the new incentives.



Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## arthur06

Any guess on when VCG will sell out?


----------



## DVC Mike

karrit2000 said:


> I finally took the plunge this morning with the new incentives.


 
Congrats!


----------



## Quilter007

Oooooh!!!  Fed-ex pak w/ docs & tote bag just arrived!!!   Guess I'll be reading instead of watching TV tonight!  I'll figure out one of those funky signature things after we everything signed & the ressie for the DPs!

Katrina


----------



## karrit2000

DVCGeek said:


> Congrats karrit2000 & welcome home!





lisah0711 said:


> Congratulations and welcome home!





DVC Mike said:


> Congrats!



Thanks for all the "Welcome Homes" & congratulations.  It was a long wait for GCV but hopefully well worth it.  I really had to restrain myself from adding on elsewhere the last couple of years because I knew this day was coming and I wanted GCV more than the others.  I wouldn't have been satisfied with a 50 point add-on there.  I almost bit on the AKV incentives last fall but I'm really glad I waited for this.  Now I have to decide when I'm going to christen these GCV points.  Can't use them for the 2 DLR trips I already have planned for this year because one is in June & the other is in September.  I may use some OKW points for my June trip.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

I put in a call to my guide now that I've heard about the new incentives. But he is on vacation until Sunday so I'll have to wait until then. 

We bought 100 points at $112/pt-$5 a point with the cruise but I'd rather do $8 off per point and still take the cruise. That'll save $300 which will just about cover an AP for my daughter! 

Luckily ,we still haven't received the paperwork (not sure what the delay is ) yet even though the "null" points are on our account and the deposit is on the Disney VISA card already.


----------



## grizbuzz

M4travels said:


> Welcome to the club, Jen!





toocherie said:


> Jen--yes, I'm excited for you too!



Wish we could all meet for a glass of Magicale at the Hearthstone lounge to celebrate!!  Or maybe this even calls for my first meal at Napa Rose!  As soon as I get my hands on those two Premium APs for the family, I'm sure I'll figure out a way to get down to DL.  Labor Day if not before.

I've been hoping for GC points since we joined in August 2007 (when no California resort had yet been announced).  These past few months, with the economic downturn and all, I did not think I was going to be able to convince DH to get more points.  But somehow, with tax refund time and all, it worked out.  And I'm so happy!  I need that glass of Magicale!   Cheers!


----------



## stopher1

DVCGeek said:


> What with the new incentives and all I called my guide and changed my add on- she is rewriting things now for a 50 pointer with $8 off pp instead of my former 40.
> 
> New cost is $104 pp, total will be $5,200 and she's transferring the $1k I put down before to the new contract.  (For my 40 it would have been the full $112 pp for $4480 ttl.)  She commented that I could Disney finance now but I am choosing not to.  Also, it might take 5 - 12 days to get the new paperwork; she said things are really backed up down there.  Ironically, as of last night I still didn't have the original 40 point paperwork yet, but my 40 points have been on DVCMember.com since Sunday the 29th!
> 
> Just curious- anyone else adding on my mail get their papers yet?
> 
> Can't wait for the new palms trees, giving me a combined total of 210 points.  Tiny by many people's standards, but we all have to start someplace!



We got our paperwork Friday, but I just talked with my guide about changing the incentive - and our new paperwork will be sent out later this week.  So now we got the $96 ppt price and at the same time decided to up our point total with another 10 points and it comes out really only costing me $300 more than it would have at 10 points less with the $5 credit.  When it came down to it, we weren't really thrilled with the cruise date options, and having to pay the upgrade cost for a family of 5, and the extra points just broadens the travel possibilites for our annual trip each year - so we're happy.


----------



## trampslady

I'm soooo ready to add on here, but my guide isn't back in the office until tomorrow.  Considering she's been gone a week, I can only imagine how busy she will be!  I will still need to add on during my current use year month, right?  Any word on how long it will take to sell out or if there is difficulty in getting appropriate use year? 

I think we will take the cruise offer and $100 as we can tack the cruise on to a trip in October during the F&W festival next year.

We just left Disneyland on March 29 and were invited to the special event, but I understand that the current incentive is even better, right?


----------



## WDWfantasy

trampslady said:


> I'm soooo ready to add on here, but my guide isn't back in the office until tomorrow.  Considering she's been gone a week, I can only imagine how busy she will be!  I will still need to add on during my current use year month, right?  Any word on how long it will take to sell out or if there is difficulty in getting appropriate use year?
> 
> I think we will take the cruise offer and $100 as we can tack the cruise on to a trip in October during the F&W festival next year.
> 
> We just left Disneyland on March 29 and were invited to the special event, but I understand that the current incentive is even better, right?



Not sure what you mean by "we will take the cruise offer and $100".  Do you mean the cost per point with the discount?  The discount with the cruise offer at GCV is $8 pp making the total cost $104 pp.  We took the incentive offered at the special event because it was better for our situation.  So I guess it depends on what works best for each individual as to which incentive is better.


----------



## trampslady

Oops.  Not sure what I meant, but I know we will take the cruise and the $8 dollars off.

I think I understand that we will be out of luck on the 2009 points as our use year is April, and they are only selling June forward.


----------



## barngro

We purchased 220 GCV points on Valentines Day at the DL, giving us a total of 540 DVC points! We chose the developer points to book a stay at the Grand concierge in June.for 5 nights. Although most of my points are for the Florida properties, I plan on using the bulk of them in Calif. to stay at Disneyland.


----------



## toocherie

grizbuzz said:


> Wish we could all meet for a glass of Magicale at the Hearthstone lounge to celebrate!!  Or maybe this even calls for my first meal at Napa Rose!  As soon as I get my hands on those two Premium APs for the family, I'm sure I'll figure out a way to get down to DL.  Labor Day if not before.
> 
> I've been hoping for GC points since we joined in August 2007 (when no California resort had yet been announced).  These past few months, with the economic downturn and all, I did not think I was going to be able to convince DH to get more points.  But somehow, with tax refund time and all, it worked out.  And I'm so happy!  I need that glass of Magicale!   Cheers!



Jen--I think we need a BOTTLE of Magicale!!!!!


----------



## DVCGeek

Got the papers for my original 40 point no incentive add-on Friday night.  On DVCMember.com that now is gone (.1 contract) and my .2 rewrite @ 50 points is appearing.  Now I just need to get it's paperwork!  

Regarding the documents, I found the references to it being POSSIBLE for a minimum stay of 5 nights to be imposed, but where is the "maximum reallocation" information listed in the actual VGC paperwork packet?  I've flipped through the booklets and didn't see it.  With all the talk people have had in various threads I'd like to double check that verbiage in the actual docs I was given before I sign!


----------



## bigskyernurse

toocherie said:


> Amy--yay another DVC Diva!!!!  congrats!!!



All thanks to you Miss Cheryl!!!  And I am already considering a WDW add-on! I need an intervention....


----------



## DW2DH&DS

woohoo!!!!  Just got home from having our VGC contract notarized and fedexed back to Disney!! Now we just need to wait for our cruise voucher!!!!


----------



## grizbuzz

Last Friday put down my deposit for a 100 point VGC add-on and should be getting my Fed Ex pac this Wednesday, according to my guide.

I have a few questions:

1) Am I going to need a notary?  I can't remember now if I needed one for my original contract.  We will not be getting this financed, if that makes a difference.

2)  If I do need a notary, any recommendations on how to get contract notarized?

3)  How long should I expect to wait to get the incentive DL APs?

Thanks for the help!
-Jen


----------



## toocherie

grizbuzz said:


> Last Friday put down my deposit for a 100 point VGC add-on and should be getting my Fed Ex pac this Wednesday, according to my guide.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) Am I going to need a notary?  I can't remember now if I needed one for my original contract.  We will not be getting this financed, if that makes a difference.
> 
> 2)  If I do need a notary, any recommendations on how to get contract notarized?
> 
> 3)  How long should I expect to wait to get the incentive DL APs?
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> -Jen



I "think" you only need a notary if you're signing the deed of trust for a loan.  Otherwise, the deed is signed (and notarized) by Disney.  if you do need a notary usually your bank has one or most of the UPS Stores offer notary services (for a price of course).

It took about a month to get the AP's from signing.


----------



## grizbuzz

toocherie said:


> I "think" you only need a notary if you're signing the deed of trust for a loan.  Otherwise, the deed is signed (and notarized) by Disney.  if you do need a notary usually your bank has one or most of the UPS Stores offer notary services (for a price of course).
> 
> It took about a month to get the AP's from signing.




Thanks!!


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Spoke to my guide day before yesterday and we were able to take advantage of the new incentives with our 100 point add-on! Instead of $5 off per point and the cruise, we've got the $8 off per point deal and the cruise. Still waiting on the paperwork though. 

I'm wondering if there are any other New Yorkers who have added on at Grand Californian Villas? My Guide said that there is some extra paperwork for NY that is holding up things.


----------



## Tozzie

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> Spoke to my guide day before yesterday and we were able to take advantage of the new incentives with our 100 point add-on! Instead of $5 off per point and the cruise, we've got the $8 off per point deal and the cruise. Still waiting on the paperwork though.
> 
> I'm wondering if there are any other New Yorkers who have added on at Grand Californian Villas? My Guide said that there is some extra paperwork for NY that is holding up things.


I added on but did it in Florida with New York State being well NYS  they are slow to process things, makes no sense since DVC is registered to sell all the other resorts in NY


----------



## wdwendyd

We just bought 115 points at VGC.  We have been DVC members since 2001 and bought BWV and OKW resales. At that time it was said that there could never be a DVC in California because timeshares there are not allowed to have end-dates. I don't know if that was just a rumor but I am sooo happy that DVC was able to make it work!
I have always loved Disneyland. My older brother was (and still is) a huge Disney fan. He helped name me and if I had been a boy, I would have been named Peter. I grew up about an hour away from Disneyland and we got to go several times a year (my early trips, I was in a baby buggy) and my first job was at Disneyland.   
So as you can see, I was destined to become a VGC owner. We are waiting for our revised paperwork as we decided to take advantage of the new incentives and had not signedour  paperwork yet. We were able to change from $5 off per point to $8 off. A big THANK YOU to the DIS boards for making us aware of this additional $$$ off!


----------



## stopher1

wdwendyd said:


> We just bought 115 points at VGC.  We have been DVC members since 2001 and bought BWV and OKW resales. At that time it was said that there could never be a DVC in California because timeshares there are not allowed to have end-dates. I don't know if that was just a rumor but I am sooo happy that DVC was able to make it work!
> I have always loved Disneyland. My older brother was (and still is) a huge Disney fan. He helped name me and if I had been a boy, I would have been named Peter. I grew up about an hour away from Disneyland and we got to go several times a year (my early trips, I was in a baby buggy) and my first job was at Disneyland.
> So as you can see, I was destined to become a VGC owner. We are waiting for our revised paperwork as we decided to take advantage of the new incentives and had not signedour  paperwork yet. We were able to change from $5 off per point to $8 off. A big THANK YOU to the DIS boards for making us aware of this additional $$$ off!



Congrats and a fresh Welcome Home neighbor!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

wdwendyd said:


> A big THANK YOU to the DIS boards for making us aware of this additional $$$ off!



Let me second that.  We were able to re-contract using the new incentives, which were a better "fit" for what we wanted (a straight discount on points).  Thanks everyone for getting the news out quickly...we even ended up buying a few more points than we had originally decided on (226 instead of 209).



wdwendyd said:


> and my first job was at Disneyland.



Same here, grew up near DL (we used to watch the summer fireworks from a tree in our backyard), and I was a CM in the summer of 1983.


----------



## karrit2000

I just did my add-on on Friday.  I'm still waiting for the paperwork to arrive.  My guide told me on the 26th when she called me that they had just gotten the approval to sell in NY otherwise she wouldn't have been able to talk to me about it.  I really hope they get their act together soon since they will be opening the DTD in Roosevelt Field this summer.  It would be pretty lame if they were unable to sell new properties at the DTD.  It's not like they haven't known for well over a year that they were going to start selling GCV this year.  They went through the same thing with BWV when they first opened it.  If I had bought there instead of OKW originally in 1996 I would have had to fly back down to FL to sign all the paperwork.


----------



## Cherta

Let me jump on the "Thank you DISboards for getting the incentive info out quickly" bandwagon! 

I just finished having my Florida guide rewrite my contract for a third (yes, third) time to take advantage of the cash discounts...

I'm now the proud owner of 125 points (versus 110 points at the old incentive rate)!


----------



## tjkraz

karrit2000 said:


> I just did my add-on on Friday.  I'm still waiting for the paperwork to arrive.  My guide told me on the 26th when she called me that they had just gotten the approval to sell in NY otherwise she wouldn't have been able to talk to me about it.  I really hope they get their act together soon since they will be opening the DTD in Roosevelt Field this summer.  It would be pretty lame if they were unable to sell new properties at the DTD.  It's not like they haven't known for well over a year that they were going to start selling GCV this year.  They went through the same thing with BWV when they first opened it.  If I had bought there instead of OKW originally in 1996 I would have had to fly back down to FL to sign all the paperwork.



Each state has its own laws regarding timeshare sales.  I doubt that any delay in being licensed within New York was driven by any apathy on DVC's part.  There are substantial reporting requirements mandated by each state.  DVC knew for over a year that they would be selling VGC, but things like the Public Offering Statement and points chart were not finalized until much more recently.

States also vary their guidelines as to how far along construction must be before sales can commence and even how quick the state is to approve the permits.  It's a little more complicated than getting a marriage certificate or a dog license.  

Still, general sales of VGC just began on the 26th and according to your post they were approved to sell by then.  So it sounds like they were right on target.


----------



## Tozzie

karrit2000 said:


> I just did my add-on on Friday.  I'm still waiting for the paperwork to arrive.  My guide told me on the 26th when she called me that they had just gotten the approval to sell in NY otherwise she wouldn't have been able to talk to me about it.  I really hope they get their act together soon since they will be opening the DTD in Roosevelt Field this summer.  It would be pretty lame if they were unable to sell new properties at the DTD.  It's not like they haven't known for well over a year that they were going to start selling GCV this year.  They went through the same thing with BWV when they first opened it.  If I had bought there instead of OKW originally in 1996 I would have had to fly back down to FL to sign all the paperwork.




DVD wasn't the issue here it ws NYS amnd processing the paperwork. If it was DVD NYS wouldn't have been the only state not registered in.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Tozzie said:


> DVD wasn't the issue here it ws NYS amnd processing the paperwork. If it was DVD NYS wouldn't have been the only state not registered in.




I'll just add something that my guide told me about NYS. And it was around the 26th or sometime around the end of March. 

I spoke to my guide and told him we wanted to buy at GCV. He says great but calls me back a few days later and says there is a small delay-a "hiccup" was his word- because for some reason DVC is not yet registered to sell a California timeshare in NYS or to NYS residents. A few days later, he said that its been all squared away and we can proceed with the sale but there is still a NYS paperwork issue of some sort that is holding up our getting the documents to sign and return. 

Normally, I wouldn't feel like it was a big deal but because we want to do the cruise, I want to get the paperwork signed and finished so I can get the cruise voucher and book the cruise before there aren't any dates left to book that will work for us.


----------



## Tozzie

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> I'll just add something that my guide told me about NYS. And it was around the 26th or sometime around the end of March.
> 
> I spoke to my guide and told him we wanted to buy at GCV. He says great but calls me back a few days later and says there is a small delay-a "hiccup" was his word- because for some reason DVC is not yet registered to sell a California timeshare in NYS or to NYS residents. A few days later, he said that its been all squared away and we can proceed with the sale but there is still a NYS paperwork issue of some sort that is holding up our getting the documents to sign and return.
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't feel like it was a big deal but because we want to do the cruise, I want to get the paperwork signed and finished so I can get the cruise voucher and book the cruise before there aren't any dates left to book that will work for us.



They  can't sell to you in NY but if you go to Florida they can sell you anything you want in person and that is what I did, I went to Florida and signed my papers and got my points.


----------



## Longhairbear

DVCGeek said:


> .
> 
> Regarding the documents, I found the references to it being POSSIBLE for a minimum stay of 5 nights to be imposed, .



That's interesting. Would that be a way of controlling one night stays by we CA residents, and saving money on the housekeeping end?


----------



## trampslady

Longhairbear said:


> That's interesting. Would that be a way of controlling one night stays by we CA residents, and saving money on the housekeeping end?



My guide told me that this fine print is actually on all DVC paperwork, including the WDW resorts.


----------



## DVCGeek

trampslady said:


> My guide told me that this fine print is actually on all DVC paperwork, including the WDW resorts.



I plan to recheck my BLT papers but I think the 5 night clause IS there.  I also plan to ask QA about the:

   1)  theoretical minimum stay @ VGC & BLT to make sure I understand it
   2)  maximum point reallocation @ both
   3)  what kind of range could studio points change to; is an average really ~24 points / night @ VGC?  i.e., assuming the average is more than the lowest guaranteed under #2, what would a second season cost if they went to just two?
   4)  is there a guarantee I can use VGC points at any other DVC resort or could that ever change?
   5)  Could the different view categories go away?

 after I get my 50 point contract but before I sign.  I can't imagine it would change my purchase decision, but that's the time to ask!  I think I've seen all these questions batted around the boards before, but I'd love to get DVC's 'official' answer and references to exact spots in the paperwork if I can.


Anyone else have any other suggested questions for me to try w/ QA rather than / in addition to my guide?


----------



## MenashaCorp

OK, so we just got back from our DLR vacation over the weekend.  I had planned this trip to be a "first look" before buying VGC WHENEVER that happened.  Little did I know that sales would begin January to CA DVC purchasers only, no window for existing FL DVC members before going public...

That being said, I was able to buy 200 points with great incentive... So Welcome Home to the Grand!!! 

...not to mention the Disney Dollars I should accrue...Thanks Disney VISA!!


----------



## toocherie

I got my box of docs for my second GCV add-on last night.  I'm trying to make arrangements to go over to the DL DVC office tonight to sign . . . .


----------



## wdw4life

toocherie said:


> I got my box of docs for my second GCV add-on last night.  I'm trying to make arrangements to go over to the DL DVC office tonight to sign . . . .



That's what I will be doing.  I set up an appointment to sign my paperwork on Saturday over at the sales center. Then on Monday I will be making my ABD reservation.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

MenashaCorp said:


> not to mention the Disney Dollars I should accrue...Thanks Disney VISA!!



Bingo!  We are doing the same, great $/point incentive + Disney dollars (by putting it on the Disney VISA).


----------



## DVCGeek

My paperwork for the revised add on arrived yesterday; it is showing 50 points and the $400 incentive!    Now I just need to break out a pen...


----------



## toocherie

When I signed Wed. night the signing agent indicated that closings can't occur until the "final" public report is approved.  So may be as late as May.


----------



## DVCGeek

toocherie said:


> When I signed Wed. night the signing agent indicated that closings can't occur until the "final" public report is approved.  So may be as late as May.



I think my new paperwork has an estimated closing of May 30th.


----------



## dcfromva

toocherie said:


> When I signed Wed. night the signing agent indicated that closings can't occur until the "final" public report is approved.  So may be as late as May.



  ...and speaking of the final public report, did anyone notice that the conditional time-share public report (page8) has the dedicated 2BR listed as having 2baths?

  Is it an error?


----------



## toocherie

dcfromva said:


> ...and speaking of the final public report, did anyone notice that the conditional time-share public report (page8) has the dedicated 2BR listed as having 2baths?
> 
> Is it an error?



shouldn't it have 2 baths?  (or should it have 3?)


----------



## stopher1

toocherie said:


> shouldn't it have 2 baths?  (or should it have 3?)



Well the 1 BR has 2 baths, so it should be 3, shouldn't it?


----------



## stopher1

DVCGeek said:


> I think my new paperwork has an estimated closing of May 30th.



We just got our revised paperwork today and our "estimated" closing date is May 18th... obviously it can change, but I found that interesting since you revised your purchase too.  Maybe it's a mistake on ours, I don't know.


----------



## DVCGeek

stopher1 said:


> We just got our revised paperwork today and our "estimated" closing date is May 18th... obviously it can change, but I found that interesting since you revised your purchase too.  Maybe it's a mistake on ours, I don't know.



Hmmm- I'll double-check mine when I get home.  Maybe I remembered wrong; just got the papers last night and I've only thumbed through them so far...


----------



## DW2DH&DS

DW2DH&DS said:


> woohoo!!!!  Just got home from having our VGC contract notarized and fedexed back to Disney!! Now we just need to wait for our cruise voucher!!!!



closing date sometime in the first week of May. great timing for the 7month window to book christmas time at the world and Wonder 6th or 13th...if still available


----------



## lisah0711

Our closing date was supposed to be March 15th.  We are all in waiting mode until that final report is approved and we sign saying we reviewed and approved it.  QA told me a few weeks ago that we can still book in June, your trip just has to be after when our point take effect (I think that is November but didn't ask since we have a Dec UY and no trip plans for awhile.  The important thing is that we all got our points.


----------



## trampslady

Got our papers via FEDEX today!  Woo Hoo!  We won't get around to seeing the notary until next Thursday, but we are at least on our way to ownershipat VGC!  

Now, when will I get that canvas DVC bag?  HA!


----------



## ACDSNY

trampslady said:


> Now, when will I get that canvas DVC bag?


 
I'm sorry to say they don't include them anymore for add-ons.  The bags use to come in the FEDEX package.


----------



## toocherie

I got a canvas bag with my first VGC add-on in January--but didn't get one this time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

toocherie said:


> I got a canvas bag with my first VGC add-on in January--but didn't get one this time.



MY guide said they had nada, zip, nothing to give me and I know I finished signing before you did that day!    I couldn't even get a pen or sticker out of her.  Ah - resale where they still appreciate you!


----------



## ACDSNY

We didn't get anything with our GCV add-on either.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

We had originally bought points at GCV (our first DVC ourchase) right before the late March 'event'.  We recieved a big FedEx box, which I assumed contained the contracts, but by then, we had asked our guide to re-contract us for more points with the new incentives ($8+$8/point discount).

Seeing as we were going to be getting new contracts (our guide had said 'destroy the first set we sent you'), I just temporarily threw the FedEx box into the garage.  A week later (yesterday), we get our new contracts; however, the package is much smaller.  I start wondering what was in the original package that was causing it to be so big?

The answer...our "unlock the secret" DVC materials, and a canvas DVC member bag.

And to think that both of them would have sat in the garage until I was ready to start booking a vacation (and realized I was 'missing' the information package).


----------



## nunzia

I bought my first DVC resale then added on VGC..never got a DVC tote bag at all...I guess there's always Ebay if I get desperate!


----------



## stopher1

We only got a canvas tote bag with our original purchase, neither of our add-ons.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Just signed all those documents and dropped off the Fedex package for pickup today! 

We actually got two sets of documents this week which was a little confusing. The first set came on Thursday and when I called Quality Assurance they told me that those docs and those contract numbers had been voided and that another set was sent and they would arrive the next day which they did. So my .001 and .002 contracts no longer exist and I skippped right to .003 and .004. This was all because of the new incentives which came out after we orginally agreed to purchase changing our discount from $5 off per point to $8 off per point. 

So now now we've got two 50 point contracts in Unit 6 of the GCV!!    But, waiting until May 16 to close and then waiting some more for the cruise voucher to arrive is going to be very difficult!


----------



## dcfromva

toocherie said:


> shouldn't it have 2 baths?  (or should it have 3?)



  It should be 3 for both dedicated and lockoffs.   How odd they would only have 2 in the public report document.     Obviously, the model has 3, but if it says 2 in the public report, does that mean that 2 is all Disney has to to deliver?


----------



## toocherie

dcfromva said:


> It should be 3 for both dedicated and lockoffs.   How odd they would only have 2 in the public report document.     Obviously, the model has 3, but if it says 2 in the public report, does that mean that 2 is all Disney has to to deliver?



that would be my suspicion--that they were leaving themselves some wiggle room.  Don't the new AKV Kidani units also have 3 bathrooms?  Wonder what those docs say?


----------



## wdw4life

I went to DLR and signed my paperwork today.  IIRC my closing date is May 11th.  I can now make my ABD reservations.  Am now just waiting on my AP and RCI vouchers.


----------



## DVC Mike

wdw4life said:


> I went to DLR and signed my paperwork today. IIRC my closing date is May 11th.


 
Cool!


----------



## jkkldisney

We can now join this group.  We got our paperwork Friday for our 100 pt add-on.  Thanks for all the valuable information posted here so I was able to know what was going on.


----------



## trampslady

Does anyone know what the estimate is on how long it will take VGC to sell out?


----------



## Dsnylndlvrs

We just sent our signed contracts back yesterday!  Can't wait for the villas to open now!


----------



## thisthingsgottawork

Argh.

 Can anybody give me some advice on the vgc?

We may wish to have a referral prior to calling?

Our next trip is scheduled tentatively for September 2009, but I worry they may sell out prior to this.  Argh.   I'm so torn up.

Any new vgc owners wish to opine? it would be appreciated.


----------



## stopher1

jkkldisney said:


> We can now join this group.  We got our paperwork Friday for our 100 pt add-on.  Thanks for all the valuable information posted here so I was able to know what was going on.



Congrats & welcome!  That's awesome.


----------



## stopher1

jkkldisney said:


> We can now join this group.  We got our paperwork Friday for our 100 pt add-on.  Thanks for all the valuable information posted here so I was able to know what was going on.





thisthingsgottawork said:


> Argh.
> 
> Can anybody give me some advice on the vgc?
> 
> We may wish to have a referral prior to calling?
> 
> Our next trip is scheduled tentatively for September 2009, but I worry they may sell out prior to this.  Argh.   I'm so torn up.
> 
> Any new vgc owners wish to opine? it would be appreciated.



First off, welcome to the DIS.

Well it will be the smallest DVC resort upon opening, and with that in mind will be extremely difficult to get into if you don't have the 11 month booking window with the home resort ownership.  

It will be the only DVC resort with exclusive access directly into a theme park, and is the first on the west coast.  

Having a referral will get you the incentives, and it MAY be sold out by Sept, but not sure.  There are a total of 1.1M+ points for sale, but not sure how sales are going.  There were an awful lot of folks going in to the sale (prior to sales actually opening up) thinking that the points would just fly and they'd be sold out by now.  Others disputed that and said it would take a longer period of time to sell out.  None of us truly know how quickly the points are selling, but guess that since it is so small, the first at DL and on the west coast, etc, etc, that it will sell out more quickly than other resorts.  

Read through this thread to get lots of your questions answered, or simply email me directly at c_lingren@yahoo.com and post specific questions.  I'm happy to help!  I can serve as a referral for you as well if you'd like.  Have a great week.    Christopher Lingren, Noblesville, IN

In the end, if you see yourself going to DL every year, or at least every couple of years, and would regularly stay in the Grand or the DL hotel anyway...and you will do so for at least the next couple of decades...and you want more space than just a regular hotel room...and buying in to DVC won't break the bank for you...then go for it.  It is entirely possible that points will remain in September for your next visit, but there are no guarantees.


----------



## DVCGeek

nunzia said:


> never got a DVC tote bag at all...I guess there's always Ebay if I get desperate!



  That's true!  Currently I'm using my tote to hold all the DVC papers I have (except for my copy of the actual executed deed & title insurance policy).  I'm not one to carry around a totebag, but I smile every time I walk past it in my den...


----------



## dcfromva

thisthingsgottawork said:


> Argh.
> 
> Can anybody give me some advice on the vgc?
> 
> We may wish to have a referral prior to calling?
> 
> Our next trip is scheduled tentatively for September 2009, but I worry they may sell out prior to this.  Argh.   I'm so torn up.
> 
> Any new vgc owners wish to opine? it would be appreciated.



If you are sure you want to buy, why wait?  (Of course, I'm not sure I am one to ask about this. )


There are 1,136,876 total vacation points at VGC.  Sales started in Jan (for founding members).    Since this is just for fun and I have no real idea how many points folks are buying on average, I am just going to pick a number:  160 points.   If everyone bought 160 points, that would be about 7105 contracts.  Divide that by 9 months of sales (Jan-Sept), that would be 789 contracts per month.  And divided by 30 days, that would be 26 contracts per day sold... in order to sell out by Sept.   I don't know how possible it would be to sell that much.


----------



## nick262

wdw4life said:


> I went to DLR and signed my paperwork today.  IIRC my closing date is May 11th.  I can now make my ABD reservations.  Am now just waiting on my AP and RCI vouchers.



Can you tell me about what you were told about the ABD ressies? We were told that ABD would call us this week, but we have not heard anything.

TIA


----------



## dcfromva

dcfromva said:


> It should be 3 for both dedicated and lockoffs.   How odd they would only have 2 in the public report document.     Obviously, the model has 3, but if it says 2 in the public report, does that mean that 2 is all Disney has to to deliver?



  (I'm quoting myself  )  I called QA a few days ago and received a call back today.  I was told it _was _a mistake and an ammedment will be sent out as well as it will be corrected in the final report....


----------



## wdw4life

nick262 said:


> Can you tell me about what you were told about the ABD ressies? We were told that ABD would call us this week, but we have not heard anything.
> 
> TIA



I was told that I could call and make my ABD ressies the day after I signed my paperwork.  I called yesterday to make them and after much confusion ( the rep had to keep checking with someone else on how to do it) I was told ABD would call me after I closed. I'm really bummed becaused I wanted to lock in my dates but I guess I will just have to wait.


----------



## drewmisha

What choices are offered for the ABD trip?  Do you get only certain dates to pick from?




wdw4life said:


> I was told that I could call and make my ABD ressies the day after I signed my paperwork.  I called yesterday to make them and after much confusion ( the rep had to keep checking with someone else on how to do it) I was told ABD would call me after I closed. I'm really bummed becaused I wanted to lock in my dates but I guess I will just have to wait.


----------



## wdw4life

drewmisha said:


> What choices are offered for the ABD trip?  Do you get only certain dates to pick from?



I can choose from *Backstage Magic*- Southern California: Hollywood & The Disneyland Resort; *Spirit of America*- Philadelphia, Washington DC and Williamsburg; *Rocky Trails and Mountie Tales*- Montana and Alberta, Canada: Glacier and Banff National Parks; *Southwest Splendors*- Arizona and Utah: Sedona, Grand Canyon and Moab; *Once Upon a **Fairytale*- Germany; *Path to Pura Vida*- Costa Rica: San Jose, Arenal and Manuel Antonio National Parks; *Sacred Valleys and Incan **Cities*- Peru; *Storybook Kingdoms*- Austria and Czech Republic; or *Quest for the West*- Wyoming: Grand Teton and Yellowstone National Parks. There are no restrictions on the dates.  Just subject to availability.  The trip must be taken by 10/02/10.


----------



## grizbuzz

wdw4life said:


> I can choose from *Backstage Magic*- Southern California: Hollywood & The Disneyland Resort; *Spirit of America*- Philadelphia, Washington DC and Williamsburg; *Rocky Trails and Mountie Tales*- Montana and Alberta, Canada: Glacier and Banff National Parks; *Southwest Splendors*- Arizona and Utah: Sedona, Grand Canyon and Moab; *Once Upon a **Fairytale*- Germany; *Path to Pura Vida*- Costa Rica: San Jose, Arenal and Manuel Antonio National Parks; *Sacred Valleys and Incan **Cities*- Peru; *Storybook Kingdoms*- Austria and Czech Republic; or *Quest for the West*- Wyoming: Grand Teton and Yellowstone National Parks. There are no restrictions on the dates.  Just subject to availability.  The trip must be taken by 10/02/10.



They all sound so nice!
So what are you choosing?  Do tell!


----------



## wdw4life

grizbuzz said:


> They all sound so nice!
> So what are you choosing?  Do tell!



It was between Backstage Magic and Spirit of America. I finally decided on Backstage Magic.  I've wanted to do it since it was first announced.  In fact, I had even looked into doing it last year but didn't have the extra money.  I was really hoping that the ABD trips would be an incentive at the Event and I am so happy it was! I still want to do Washington DC and the surrounding areas so I am going to try to use my RCI voucher to get something there.


----------



## DVCGeek

I was working through my VGC contract documents last night when I discovered my rewrite to 50 points (I originally started @ 40) had a big oops- it listed me as "a single man" on the grant deed, instead of "a married man..." and was also missing California's interspousal transfer form!  Sooooo, I called QA this morning and they are sending me new ones.  Argh.  Oh well.  I wonder if this will change my add on to .003 or if I will stay at .002?  Time will tell!


----------



## DVCGeek

Not sure if this has been posted before, but:

I am looking for a unit floor plan (diagram) *that shows where unit 3A @ VGC is/will be*.  Anyone know where I can find it?

Here is an _example of what I'm talking about that I found for BLT_:

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/viewAttachment.jsp?docName=20080616973&id=DOC312S9046.A38&parent=DOC312S9046

Thanks!


----------



## grizbuzz

wdw4life said:


> It was between Backstage Magic and Spirit of America. I finally decided on Backstage Magic.  I've wanted to do it since it was first announced.  In fact, I had even looked into doing it last year but didn't have the extra money.  I was really hoping that the ABD trips would be an incentive at the Event and I am so happy it was! I still want to do Washington DC and the surrounding areas so I am going to try to use my RCI voucher to get something there.



Sounds fun!  
Can't wait to read your trip report!


----------



## The Red Head

We are waiting for our rewritten contracts. We got everything pretty quick and needed to make a change, but our guide was on vacation all last week. So we only talked to her this past Monday about making some changes to our contract, now we are waiting for the papers to come.


----------



## nunzia

wdw4life said:


> It was between Backstage Magic and Spirit of America. I finally decided on Backstage Magic.  I've wanted to do it since it was first announced.  In fact, I had even looked into doing it last year but didn't have the extra money.  I was really hoping that the ABD trips would be an incentive at the Event and I am so happy it was! I still want to do Washington DC and the surrounding areas so I am going to try to use my RCI voucher to get something there.



We did this trip in Jannuary. It was AMAZING! You will love it!


----------



## stopher1

So I just got off the phone about an hour ago with my guide telling her to up us by another 25.  DW looked at me last night and said we should just go ahead and get some more.   (She was on the fence when I called to up it by 10 last week, which was my choice).  So now our 2nd set of docs get to head to the shredder tomorrow at the office while we wait for our 3rd set!   This takes us up to 95 (45 more than we originally intended to purchase BTW) and gives us either more flexibility for our annual 2-3 night stay (opens us up for 2 nights in our 1 BR all the way into the Magic Season, or gives us the opportunity for a couple of nights in a 2 BR through Choice Season and take the SIL/BIL and our nephews along).  And now with this amount & banking/ borrowing, we could even try for that elusive GV for up to a couple of nights in the Choice Season as well   , which we would just LOVE to try at least once - not even to think right now about how the Studio scenario will play out after the kids are grown and out of the house. 

While I enjoy the fact that we're expanding our VGC points - I am laughing at how long this add-on is taking!  Hopefully she won't turn to me again next week after we get those new docs and make yet another change!! (or I won't turn to her and say "What's another 5 points?")   But if she were to do so, that wouldn't be so bad, now would it?!?


----------



## dvc_john

DVCGeek said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, but:
> 
> I am looking for a unit floor plan (diagram) *that shows where unit 3A @ VGC is/will be*.  Anyone know where I can find it?
> 
> Here is an _example of what I'm talking about that I found for BLT_:
> 
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/viewAttachment.jsp?docName=20080616973&id=DOC312S9046.A38&parent=DOC312S9046
> 
> Thanks!



The Orange County California site isn't nearly as user friendly as the Orange County Florida site. 

I've been searching this site:

http://cr.ocgov.com/grantorgrantee/welcome.asp

but haven't had much success.
I believe document 2009-00015891 dated 1-14-2009 would be helpful, but you can't actually see the document, just the document number.


----------



## dvc_john

DVCGeek said:


> I wonder if this will change my add on to .003 or if I will stay at .002?  Time will tell!



I redid my VGC contract due to the new incentives announced one day after I had returned my docs.

My contract ******.013 disappeared, and my VGC contract is now ******.014.


----------



## amyup

stopher1 said:


> While I enjoy the fact that we're expanding our VGC points - I am laughing at how long this add-on is taking!  Hopefully she won't turn to me again next week after we get those new docs and make yet another change!! (or I won't turn to her and say "What's another 5 points?")   But if she were to do so, that wouldn't be so bad, now would it?!?




Oh come on, make it an even 100!  You know you want to

BTW, our original intent was to purchase at the most 100 points and somehow we ended up with 200.


----------



## ACDSNY

stopher1 said:


> "What's another 5 points


 
Come on be brave and add those extra 5 points.  The cruise or extra discount will be great!

Once we saw the point charts we went from 100 to 180 so see you're not alone.


----------



## stopher1

ACDSNY said:


> Come on be brave and add those extra 5 points.  The cruise or extra discount will be great!
> 
> Once we saw the point charts we went from 100 to 180 so see you're not alone.



I know I'm not alone!  LOL  Because we are adding on other points besides VGC at the same time we're already over the threshold on a combined basis.  We were going to take the cruise initially, but then we switched to the additional credits per point - which in the end, I'm happy with the $96 per point net cost for my VGC.  My guide has to call me back in the A.M anyway since she was swamped today (apparently WDW is quite busy this week), and so who knows... perhaps by that time in the morning we'll magically be up to 100 at VGC.


----------



## wdw4life

grizbuzz said:


> Sounds fun!
> Can't wait to read your trip report!


Thanks, I'll do my best! 



nunzia said:


> We did this trip in Jannuary. It was AMAZING! You will love it!


 I'm really looking forward to it.  Can't wait to go up to Walt's apartment!


----------



## DVCGeek

dvc_john said:


> The Orange County California site isn't nearly as user friendly as the Orange County Florida site.
> 
> I've been searching this site:
> 
> http://cr.ocgov.com/grantorgrantee/welcome.asp
> 
> but haven't had much success.
> I believe document 2009-00015891 dated 1-14-2009 would be helpful, but you can't actually see the document, just the document number.



I think I tried that sight but couldn't actually view anything either.  I was hoping someone else might have better luck or know some trick I didn't...

I'm tempted to buy a reprint copy of the document, but I'm scared to look up how much that would cost, and it would really stink if it turned out NOT to include what I'm looking for!!!


----------



## stampinshauna

DVCGeek said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, but:
> 
> I am looking for a unit floor plan (diagram) *that shows where unit 3A @ VGC is/will be*.  Anyone know where I can find it?
> Thanks!



If you find it will you pass it on?  My docs show us with .555% of unit 3A as well.


----------



## DVCGeek

stampinshauna said:


> If you find it will you pass it on?



Absolutely!  Hopefully if anyone else does before me they'll do the same.


----------



## nunzia

amyup said:


> Oh come on, make it an even 100!  You know you want to
> 
> BTW, our original intent was to purchase at the most 100 points and somehow we ended up with 200.


 I had planned on 75 and ended up with 125..and that was only with great restraint!


----------



## nunzia

wdw4life said:


> Thanks, I'll do my best!
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to it.  Can't wait to go up to Walt's apartment!




I almost cried...


----------



## kerickson

amyup said:


> Oh come on, make it an even 100!  You know you want to
> 
> BTW, our original intent was to purchase at the most 100 points and somehow we ended up with 200.



I had originally planned to purchase 65 then had to purchase 100 due to the original minimum.  No way was I going to drop back down when they later lowered the min to 25.  I've already planned out those 100pts for the next 5 years!  Plus, I like good even numbers


----------



## wdw4life

nunzia said:


> I almost cried...



I'm sure I will get a little misty eyed, too.


----------



## DVCGeek

kerickson said:


> Plus, I like good even numbers



Playing with numbers, I have 160 @ BLT master + 50 @ VGC (revised add on after incentives announced) = 210 total points.

I like my descending pattern!  FYI, I got married on 987 (Sept. 8, 2007) after proposing on 876 (August 7, 2006)...

I guess I'll have to do a net 111 add on next time I do so I get 321 total!!!


----------



## karrit2000

I was originally going to get 100 points.  When I saw the point charts I knew that wasn't going to be enough so I was ready to go for 125 and trying to figure out if I could swing 150.  I ended up getting 160 for less than the 150 I was ready to go with once the extra $ incentive was offered.  I figure I'm good for a studio for at least a week each year for most of the times I would be planning to visit.  I'm not a High Season traveller.


----------



## stampinshauna

We were going to do 50 points originally, then 100 when that was to be the minimum.  Then they dropped the minimum and we were too used to the idea of 100.  Then the day I called my guide I checked with DH and he said just do 125 because he would rather get a 4 night cruise than a 3 night, and then we get 25 more points a year for 50 years.  So--125 points it is.


----------



## stopher1

kerickson said:


> I like good even numbers



Yeah, I do too... that's why our aggregate point count is 370...  210 in 2 contracts at AKV, 65 at SSR and 95 at VGC.  I debated heavily that extra 5 before my guide phoned me this morning, but in the end, I was satisfied with 95 - because to quote myself from an earlier post "What's another 5 points?" - well it's money that I didn't need to spend right now - money that will be spent towards my 2 sons' WDW AP's when we go down for Star Wars Weekends in 42 days.    

SO - I'm happy with my total 370...for now......til addonitis strikes again.  Plus 95 is by far a lot more than we were originally going to purchase at VGC.  We thought we'd just do 50...til the point charts came out, which had us thinking 60...til the original 100 pt minimum arrived.  Then after all that dust settled we were going with 60 at VGC + 50 more at AKV so we qualified for the $5 off VGC incentive plus the cruise - but then when they revised the incentives we opted to skip the cruise for now and take the additional dollars off giving us a net $96 per point at VGC - so we upped it to 70.  And now of course we upped it to 95...funny because we were originally quite adamant that we would not buy VGC because of that 100 pt minimum.  Well as DW said last night before going to bed - we still didn't buy that 100 they were trying to force people into a couple of months ago!


----------



## ACDSNY

Like everyone else these days, the economy finally caught up with us.  Looks like we won't get our COLA for the next 2 years and one furlough day a month for the next year.  I'm thankful we both have secure jobs (even with a little less pay)!

I'm glad I didn't push our add-on up to 220 points like I thought about in order to get APs.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Originally I thought about 200 would be OK for starters.   I ended up with 225, but I'm not done.   One day when there are GCV points on the resale market I will sell some of my 300 SSR points and convert them to GCV.  I hope to end up with 350 GCV points.


----------



## ACDSNY

OT - 
GrumpyGrandpa - It looks you be flying to Orlando right before us as we leave for Orlando on Nov 8th and you beat us to Salt Point too (Aug).


----------



## stampinshauna

ACDSNY said:


> OT -
> GrumpyGrandpa - It looks you be flying to Orlando right before us as we leave for Orlando on Nov 8th and you beat us to Salt Point too (Aug).



Another OT to GrumpyGrandpa -- looks like we'll be sailing with you this year on Nov 7th!

I am so excited for VGC to be open.  We don't have any DL trips planned yet, but having the VGC will help encourage those extra trips!!!


----------



## nick262

Hello all,

Just like you, we were struck with Addonitis with GCV. We originally chose 220 for the DL AP's, then we up'd it to 270 for the AP's and 7-Day cruise (found out later that addon's for the 7-day were 200 but we got used to the 270). Then we decided to sell our 150 SSR points and buy 290 GCV to make and even 500 with our 210 BCV. Then we hit the event and had to get the 320. With the incentives and the higher $$ per point, we did not pay that much more for the addtional 30pts. We cannot wait to stay there.

We also chose the Backstage Magic tour for our ABD trip. What days are you going?


----------



## toocherie

Has anyone else scheduled the 12/5/09 7-day cruise?


----------



## wdw4life

nick262 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just like you, we were struck with Addonitis with GCV. We originally chose 220 for the DL AP's, then we up'd it to 270 for the AP's and 7-Day cruise (found out later that addon's for the 7-day were 200 but we got used to the 270). Then we decided to sell our 150 SSR points and buy 290 GCV to make and even 500 with our 210 BCV. Then we hit the event and had to get the 320. With the incentives and the higher $$ per point, we did not pay that much more for the addtional 30pts. We cannot wait to stay there.
> 
> We also chose the Backstage Magic tour for our ABD trip. What days are you going?



I also could not resist the incentives for 320 points.  I am also doing the Backstage Magic.  I am trying for 12-08/09-12/15/09.  Am just waiting for ABD to call me back after confirming my contract with DVC.


----------



## BlazerFan

We're finally members!  320 points in 3 contracts 160, 80 & 80.  Can't wait to use the DP's.


----------



## DW2DH&DS

PANIC!!! I received one of those "we can't close your contract letters." I called QA and was reassured everything was fine. In fact, our contract closes Monday. Which of course is great news, because we were originally told we wouldn't close until the first week of May. I was also told my cruise voucher was being mailed Monday as well.


----------



## nick262

wdw4life said:


> I also could not resist the incentives for 320 points.  I am also doing the Backstage Magic.  I am trying for 12-08/09-12/15/09.  Am just waiting for ABD to call me back after confirming my contract with DVC.



We are doing the 12/28-1/2/10 tour. I went ahead and booked the time and paid a deposit. The manager said that was fine to do, and they will refund my deposit when they get the list. Got a call today and was told they got the list and are changing the ressie now and I will see my refund soon.


----------



## wdw4life

nick262 said:


> We are doing the 12/28-1/2/10 tour. I went ahead and booked the time and paid a deposit. The manager said that was fine to do, and they will refund my deposit when they get the list. Got a call today and was told they got the list and are changing the ressie now and I will see my refund soon.



You will be there for NYE! That should be so much fun!


----------



## ACDSNY

DW2DH&DS said:


> PANIC!!! I received one of those "we can't close your contract letters." I called QA and was reassured everything was fine. In fact, our contract closes Monday. Which of course is great news, because we were originally told we wouldn't close until the first week of May. I was also told my cruise voucher was being mailed Monday as well.


 
Our contracts should have closed March 13th, but still hasn't been recorded, so MS still hasn't taken out our first payment for April 15th.  I called MS and she didn't know when it would close.  I can't wait for multiple payments to be taken out on the same day.

We did receive our cruise voucher before March 13th.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> OT -
> GrumpyGrandpa - It looks you be flying to Orlando right before us as we leave for Orlando on Nov 8th and you beat us to Salt Point too (Aug).



It sure is a "small world after all".   You following us to Florida is not that big of a coincidence, but living in the same city and the trip to Salt Point?  doo doo doo doo (Twilight Zone theme).


----------



## dcfromva

ACDSNY said:


> Our contracts should have closed March 13th, but still hasn't been recorded, so MS still hasn't taken out our first payment for April 15th.  I called MS and she didn't know when it would close.



You should know the approximate time the contract will close because Disney has to deliver the final public report to you and then you have at least 7 days after receiving this report to rescind your contract... 

The good news is you don't accrue interest on your loan while you are waiting to close.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

stampinshauna said:


> Another OT to GrumpyGrandpa -- looks like we'll be sailing with you this year on Nov 7th!
> 
> I am so excited for VGC to be open.  We don't have any DL trips planned yet, but having the VGC will help encourage those extra trips!!!



Me too!  Can't wait till June to make ressies for a Dec. visit.   What part of Utah?   I grew up in SLC and have family throughout the state.   Maybe we will bump into each this November.


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> It sure is a "small world after all". You following us to Florida is not that big of a coincidence, but living in the same city and the trip to Salt Point? doo doo doo doo (Twilight Zone theme).


 
Your the second DISer to mention Salt Point this week. IASW!  My DH's family began camping there before it was even a State Park and we have one of the old metal trespassing permits.  Our grown kids think we need at least one or two trips a year and won't think about going anywhere else.


----------



## ACDSNY

dcfromva said:


> You should know the approximate time the contract will close because Disney has to deliver the final public report to you and then you have at least 7 days after receiving this report to rescind your contract...
> 
> The good news is you don't accrue interest on your loan while you are waiting to close.


 
Ok, I'm confused.  When should we expect the Final Public Report?  I like the no interest accural part though.


----------



## dcfromva

ACDSNY said:


> Ok, I'm confused.  When should we expect the Final Public Report?  I like the no interest accural part though.



In your paperwork, there should be a page titled "Statement Accompanying Conditional Public Report for The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel"

It says
_1. Prior to the issuance of the Final Public Report for the Resort, the following information must be received and approved by the State of Californina, Department of Real Estate (the "DRE")

(i) A copy of the recorded condominium map for the Resort, and
(ii) a copy of the approved and recorded tract map for the Resort.

2. blah blah blah
3. No escrow shall close nor will the ownership interest contracted for under the authority of a Conditional Public Report be conveyed, until the requirements under Business and professions code Section 11227 (c) are met and a Final Public Report for the Resort has been issued.  _

   I don't know how close they are to meeting the provisions above.
The conditional report (which is printed on the bright yellow paper) expires on July 11, 2009.  I am assuming they are going to get the final report done prior to the July 11th date--but just how soon is anyone's guess.


----------



## ACDSNY

dcfromva said:


> In your paperwork, there should be a page titled "Statement Accompanying Conditional Public Report for The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel"
> 
> It says
> _1. Prior to the issuance of the Final Public Report for the Resort, the following information must be received and approved by the State of Californina, Department of Real Estate (the "DRE")_
> 
> _(i) A copy of the recorded condominium map for the Resort, and_
> _(ii) a copy of the approved and recorded tract map for the Resort._
> 
> _2. blah blah blah_
> _3. No escrow shall close nor will the ownership interest contracted for under the authority of a Conditional Public Report be conveyed, until the requirements under Business and professions code Section 11227 (c) are met and a Final Public Report for the Resort has been issued. _
> 
> I don't know how close they are to meeting the provisions above.
> The conditional report (which is printed on the bright yellow paper) expires on July 11, 2009. I am assuming they are going to get the final report done prior to the July 11th date--but just how soon is anyone's guess.


 
Thanks for the info.  As you can see it doesn't take much to confuse me.  I remember the document, but somehow since the loan docs had the first payment starting April 15th I assumed the loan was separate from the closing process, silly me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ACDSNY said:


> Ok, I'm confused.  When should we expect the Final Public Report?  I like the no interest accural part though.



I asked QA about this 3-4 weeks ago.  They had to check with the DL office and were told it should be soon.   I interpret that to mean they don't know.  

The good thing is that I received my fedex a couple of days ago with my two WDW AP vouchers!    Oh - and in 3 weeks we'll be at AKV!!!!


----------



## stampinshauna

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Me too!  Can't wait till June to make ressies for a Dec. visit.   What part of Utah?   I grew up in SLC and have family throughout the state.   Maybe we will bump into each this November.



SLC, in the East Millcreek area.




DW2DH&DS said:


> PANIC!!! I received one of those "we can't close your contract letters." I called QA and was reassured everything was fine. In fact, our contract closes Monday. Which of course is great news, because we were originally told we wouldn't close until the first week of May. I was also told my cruise voucher was being mailed Monday as well.



So, we got one of those letters yesterday, and ours is fine too (our docs crossed in the mail).  I'm getting antsy for our cruise voucher--when did you send in your docs?  I'm just trying to get a sense for when we might expect our voucher.  We are trying to use it in February and may have family joining us so we want to get planning (and get a deposit on a cabin for our family).


----------



## toocherie

stampinshauna said:


> SLC, in the East Millcreek area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we got one of those letters yesterday, and ours is fine too (our docs crossed in the mail).  I'm getting antsy for our cruise voucher--when did you send in your docs?  I'm just trying to get a sense for when we might expect our voucher.  We are trying to use it in February and may have family joining us so we want to get planning (and get a deposit on a cabin for our family).



Shauna:  I used to live in Sandy--23rd East 94th South.


----------



## DVCGeek

Others already said this, but I had this typed so I'll leave it and effectively agree with them!

Sending off my version two documents with a third envelope's worth of some corrections to two of them today.  Last date I saw on mine was that as of an April 4th printing they projected a May 14th closing.  I wonder if I'll get a "Cannot Close" letter???  Glad I heard about others getting them first; otherwise I'd probably FREAK OUT if I got one!



ACDSNY said:


> Our contracts should have closed March 13th, but still hasn't been recorded, so MS still hasn't taken out our first payment for April 15th.  I called MS and she didn't know when it would close.  I can't wait for multiple payments to be taken out on the same day.



OUCH!  I hope not- when does interest start accruing- I didn't think it was until after close (when the money actually changes hands), so maybe payment dates will get adjusted also?  

Good Luck!


----------



## DW2DH&DS

stampinshauna said:


> So, we got one of those letters yesterday, and ours is fine too (our docs crossed in the mail).  I'm getting antsy for our cruise voucher--when did you send in your docs?  I'm just trying to get a sense for when we might expect our voucher.  We are trying to use it in February and may have family joining us so we want to get planning (and get a deposit on a cabin for our family).



we sent our docs back April 7th i think.


----------



## DVC Mike

I called my guide and added-on at VGC back on April 1st, but the documents for me to sign and return just showed up today. That's quite a delay.

DVC had to re-write the contract (I guess they made a mistake); also, they initially sent the docs to the wrong zip code and it was not deliverable.


----------



## karrit2000

I got aone of those letters on Saturday.  It was dated 4/14 which is the day after I dropped my signed papers off at FedEx.  I'm not worried because I figure I'll hear from them again if they really didn't get the documents back.


----------



## stopher1

We just received our 2nd set of revised docs yesterday, so guess what I'll be reading through this morning to make sure they are correct?


----------



## nick262

wdw4life said:


> You will be there for NYE! That should be so much fun!



That is the plan, NYE is my birthday, so no special trip for my b-day GC as I am an AP holder, LOL. We will most likely be in the hotel room though, we are not crazy enough to be in the parks that night. LOL


----------



## disney4metoo

nunzia said:


> I had planned on 75 and ended up with 125..and that was only with great restraint!



We were planning 160 and purchased 220 also with great restraint...I wanted 350! 

We also just bought AKV 220, a few months ago! We have a trip plan for WDW next year, if I perfer DL better, I will sell those AKV points and buy more VGC!


----------



## wdw4life

nick262 said:


> That is the plan, NYE is my birthday, so no special trip for my b-day GC as I am an AP holder, LOL. We will most likely be in the hotel room though, we are not crazy enough to be in the parks that night. LOL



I _may_ be doing NYE stay also.  Not sure yet and it depends on if I get a villa.  If I do a park that night it will definitely be DCA.  A lot less crazy!


----------



## grizbuzz

Just got my DVC Visa incentives, 2 Disneyland Premium AP certificates, in the mail today!  

Time to start planning a trip to DL!


----------



## toocherie

grizbuzz said:


> Just got my DVC Visa incentives, 2 Disneyland Premium AP certificates, in the mail today!
> 
> Time to start planning a trip to DL!



Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## wdw4life

FedEx tried to deliver something to me yesterday but there was no one to sign for it.  That must have been what it was!


----------



## OrthoDad

Just wanted to add our names to the list!  We had to sell our SSR points last year because of some business troubles, but had been wanting to sell them anyway to add on at GCV!  

So, we did last month!  We can't wait to go there!

Does everyone think its going to be tough to get a spot this December, with the 7 month/priority issue?  We wanted to go with a 2BR the week before Christmas...we hope we'll be able to!


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

wdw4life said:


> FedEx tried to deliver something to me yesterday but there was no one to sign for it.  That must have been what it was!



Fed Ex arrived here about an hour ago. I had to sign for it and inside was my cruise voucher! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Disney_Villain

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> Fed Ex arrived here about an hour ago. I had to sign for it and inside was my cruise voucher! Woo-hoo!



We just got our DCL voucher yesterday!  

We were so excited we booked our Category 6 room (paid for the upgrade) for our Dec. 12/2010 4-night cruise.  Just sent the voucher to DCL via registered mail today.  Whee-ha! 

What a great incentive: Free DCL cruises!  All DCL cruises are full of members but I think with this incentive we're going to find even more members on board in 2009/2010.  This is going to be fun.  Happy we're booked for October 31/2009 as well (on points).


----------



## kerickson

OrthoDad said:


> Just wanted to add our names to the list!  We had to sell our SSR points last year because of some business troubles, but had been wanting to sell them anyway to add on at GCV!
> 
> So, we did last month!  We can't wait to go there!
> 
> Does everyone think its going to be tough to get a spot this December, with the 7 month/priority issue?  We wanted to go with a 2BR the week before Christmas...we hope we'll be able to!



I hope not, but I'm making back up plans.  I hope to book the week before Christmas as well in a 1BR...


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

kerickson said:


> I hope not, but I'm making back up plans.  I hope to book the week before Christmas as well in a 1BR...



What's your back up?


----------



## toocherie

I got my RCI voucher in Fed Ex yesterday!


----------



## wdw4life

I received my AP's and RCI voucher yesterday! I tried going on the special website for the RCI voucher and didn't find anything available. I'm not holding my breath that I will be able to book the places I wanted to go.  I have a feeling I'm going to have to take whatever I can find.


----------



## wdw4life

If anyone would like to see some new construction pictures go here. They are on page 41-45.


----------



## DVCGeek

My countersigned VGC add on papers arrived last night.

Getting closer to closing!  My estimated date was May 14th; anyone have today and know if it is really happeneing or not yet?  Not sure if we are still wiating on the state of CA...


----------



## The Red Head

wdw4life said:


> I received my AP's and RCI voucher yesterday! I tried going on the special website for the RCI voucher and didn't find anything available. I'm not holding my breath that I will be able to book the places I wanted to go.  I have a feeling I'm going to have to take whatever I can find.



I was worried about that. I haven't gotten my vouchers yet. And I get two 1 week stays with RCI. Where were you looking at staying and what time of year? Just so I can get an idea of what is NOT available. I am having a hard time booking the Grand Wailea stay.


----------



## kerickson

Grumpygrandpa said:


> What's your back up?



We have lots of Sheraton points and was planning on supplementing a few nights of our Dec trip at one of their hotels, now we might have to stay the entire trip there.  We have APs this year, so I still want to go in Dec even if we can't stay at VGC.  My other back up plan is to have a few other dates as VGC options before our APs expire next May.  I should have 11mo priority for those dates so hopefully I'll be able to book something.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

kerickson said:


> We have lots of Sheraton points and was planning on supplementing a few nights of our Dec trip at one of their hotels, now we might have to stay the entire trip there.  We have APs this year, so I still want to go in Dec even if we can't stay at VGC.  My other back up plan is to have a few other dates as VGC options before our APs expire next May.  I should have 11mo priority for those dates so hopefully I'll be able to book something.



Here's a little pixie dust for just getting your Dec dates at our home VGC!


----------



## SoCalKDG

Went to the Fed Ex office and picked up our package, it was the Cruise voucher.  Made reservations for Feb. 7.  

The school changed schedules recently and added this week off.  Very excited about that.   First Disney cruise.  

Able to get early dining as well.


----------



## wdw4life

The Red Head said:


> I was worried about that. I haven't gotten my vouchers yet. And I get two 1 week stays with RCI. Where were you looking at staying and what time of year? Just so I can get an idea of what is NOT available. I am having a hard time booking the Grand Wailea stay.



My first choice was in the D.C. area, either Spring or Fall '10.  When nothing came up for that I just searched for any region and checked a variety of dates between now and October 2010.  I had one thing come up in Williamsburg and that was it. It looks like booking is going to be difficult.


----------



## DW2DH&DS

OrthoDad said:


> Does everyone think its going to be tough to get a spot this December, with the 7 month/priority issue?  We wanted to go with a 2BR the week before Christmas...we hope we'll be able to!



i think it will be crazy trying to get December. There are so few villas. it will probably be very tough for non VGC owners to get in at all having to wait for the 7 month window for future December bookings. we are local and always go at Christmas. also DS's bday is December as well. we will leave the lines free for this december because we are going to Disney World instead. we also received our voucher yesterday from fedex and are booked on the Dec 6 2009 Wonder. DS's bday is the 7th so he will celebrate in Nassau!!!



DVCGeek said:


> My countersigned VGC add on papers arrived last night.
> 
> Getting closer to closing!  My estimated date was May 14th; anyone have today and know if it is really happeneing or not yet?  Not sure if we are still wiating on the state of CA...



i called lst Wednesday because QA told me i was supposed to close a week ago Monday and i hadn't seen any proof of it nor received my voucher. i was told that closing wouldn't occur until the end of May due to an "issue". nothing specific as far as details. then of course i received the voucher yesterday. i feel better now. needed it to know which cruise we could get on to plan the land portion of our December trip. time to add another ticker!!!!


----------



## nunzia

This is a silly question. How do you know when you 'close'?


----------



## lisah0711

You will know when you closed when you receive your recorded deed or can see it on the Orange County website (not sure if you can see CA recordings online like FL).

My understanding is that none of us have closed because of lack of approval of the final project report.  Once the state approves the final version, then members have to sign approval, and then, and only then, will any of us close.  This was the first time I purchased a new resort and its been an interest process!  

We will all be recorded ownes soon enough!


----------



## stopher1

So we received our countersigned paper in the mail today.  Now we just wait for it to close and the copy of our deed and title insurance.  One step closer.    ANd of course determining when our first reservation will be... earlier or later in 2010.  Think, think, think...


----------



## nunzia

...Is anyone else here surprised that the villas haven't sold out yet? I really thought they would be by now.


----------



## OrthoDad

We got our cruise voucher, and are all booked for the Nov 14th Magic cruise!  This was a really great deal, as this is the "double dip" cruise, where the ship stops at Castaway Cay twice!  

Now all we have to do is wait for "opening day" to see if we can book our Christmas trip!

W


----------



## meduck

we have 175 points!!!!


----------



## ACDSNY

OrthoDad said:


> We got our cruise voucher, and are all booked for the Nov 14th Magic cruise! This was a really great deal, as this is the "double dip" cruise, where the ship stops at Castaway Cay twice!
> W


 
We almost booked that one for our group (22), but we're on the Nov 15th cruise instead.  The double dip at Castaway Cay sounds great, enjoy!


----------



## kerickson

I finally got to see the VGC models last week!  They were georgeous!  Granted, they were the first DVC models I've seen and I've actually never stayed in a DVC villa, so I don't have much to go on, but I thought the layout and decor were top quality.  We stayed at the GCH on points last week and even though we are only a family of 4, we were tripping over all our stuff in the room.  I can't wait for a 1BR!  

We stayed Concierge and I do have to say it was amazing.   The service was great, food and drinks were plentiful and watching fireworks on the observation deck was magical.  I was spoiled though and am a bit sad we won't have a Concierge option with the villas, however, a kitchen or a kitchenette will be just as nice.  We'll be able to save lots of money and time having groceries and beer/wine delivered to our room and stored for us to use as needed.  We don't need lots of big meals in the parks/DDD, so a kitchen to prepare simple things will be wonderful.

I'm now even more excited for the Villas to open so we can return home!  I took a few pics of the construction progress and will try to post if I can figure out how.

Congrats to all you new VGC owners and I can't wait to read your trip reports starting in Nov/Dec!


----------



## rmonty02

I received my member #, sent off our signed contract yesterday, and have 330 VGC points!!!  Soooo excited. Hopefully our first trip home will be early December. Is anyone doing wake up calls on June 7th? Put me on the list.

Now, where are the DVC Resort logos located, so I can add a VGC one to my signature????


----------



## ACDSNY

rmonty02 said:


> I received my member #, sent off our signed contract yesterday, and have 330 VGC points!!! Soooo excited. Hopefully our first trip home will be early December. Is anyone doing wake up calls on June 7th? Put me on the list.
> 
> Now, where are the DVC Resort logos located, so I can add a VGC one to my signature????


 

I'm glad to see you found the VGC owners thread.  As far as the resort logos go I just found one I liked and use the copy and paste functions to put it in my signature line.


----------



## DVC Mike

rmonty02 said:


> I received my member #, sent off our signed contract yesterday, and have 330 VGC points!!! Soooo excited.


 
Cool!


----------



## stopher1

meduck said:


> we have 175 points!!!!





rmonty02 said:


> I received my member #, sent off our signed contract yesterday, and have 330 VGC points!!!  Soooo excited. Hopefully our first trip home will be early December. Is anyone doing wake up calls on June 7th? Put me on the list.
> 
> Now, where are the DVC Resort logos located, so I can add a VGC one to my signature????



Congrats to you both!  Welcome Home!


----------



## stopher1

We aren't planning our first family stay until later in 2010...but now the dates for my company's "year-end" meeting have finally been set.  Normally it falls in the first couple of weeks of November, but wouldn't you know the dates landed Nov. 30-Dec. 4?  I may just have to now include myself in the group of folks trying for a first week ressie afterall.  I wasn't even thinking about it until those dates were announced yesterday.  Hmmmm ... I've been planning on staying at the resort in one of the 3 hotels all along for a night or two at the end of the meetings - now I might just have to do so at VGC (or at least _try _to do so!!)   At least I still have a few weeks to ponder before the ressie process opens up...


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

nunzia said:


> ...Is anyone else here surprised that the villas haven't sold out yet? I really thought they would be by now.



Count me as one who is surprised.   I thought it would be sold out by now.  I wonder how close they are to selling out.   Anybody have any guesses?


----------



## utahkennedys

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Count me as one who is surprised.   I thought it would be sold out by now.  I wonder how close they are to selling out.   Anybody have any guesses?



We bought about 2 weeks ago but I remember thinking when it was announced that it would sell out with lightening speed and even my closing docs said they estimate only 2500 members total compared to like 50,000 members at SSR! That is a small group of people. Even DH who doesn't love DVC like me things it's a great bargain right now and that maybe we should have bought more points!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

utahkennedys said:


> maybe we should have bought more points!



Ummm....I think that is a pretty common feeling.  I know I have it.   I'm hoping to buy some more down the road sometime.   Maybe resale.


----------



## pycees312

in addition to the economy the marketing strategy is also at play here.
If it were not for the boards I would have not known about GVC. I never got a mailing until two weeks ago.
But you have to think about the people who visit Disneyland annually who may have toured before in thier minds all they know about is is the resorts in Florida. And since Disney won't seek out purchasers it's up to the customers to approach the booths. It's still not quite known that VGC is there.
I introduced two families to DVC and had them speak to my guide. Both families were waiting on VGC. and nothing  had been sent to them but they did get info on BLT. So again marketing has a great deal to do with all of this.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

pycees312 said:


> in addition to the economy the marketing strategy is also at play here.
> If it were not for the boards I would have not known about GVC. I never got a mailing until two weeks ago.
> But you have to think about the people who visit Disneyland annually who may have toured before in thier minds all they know about is is the resorts in Florida. And since Disney won't seek out purchasers it's up to the customers to approach the booths. It's still not quite known that VGC is there.
> I introduced two families to DVC and had them speak to my guide. Both families were waiting on VGC. and nothing  had been sent to them but they did get info on BLT. So again marketing has a great deal to do with all of this.



You know, I think you may have something here.   I would not have known about the Villas if not for disboards.    Even on the member website VGC seems to be an afterthought.


----------



## rmonty02

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Count me as one who is surprised.   I thought it would be sold out by now.  I wonder how close they are to selling out.   Anybody have any guesses?



When I talked to our guide in the middle of April, he said they sold 20% in the first 2wks. And expected to be sold out in 1-2 months. So if things are slow maybe 4-5 months?


----------



## "Got Disney"

pycees312 said:


> in addition to the economy the marketing strategy is also at play here.
> If it were not for the boards I would have not known about GVC. I never got a mailing until two weeks ago.
> But you have to think about the people who visit Disneyland annually who may have toured before in their minds all they know about is is the resorts in Florida. And since Disney won't seek out purchasers it's up to the customers to approach the booths. It's still not quite known that VGC is there.
> I introduced two families to DVC and had them speak to my guide. Both families were waiting on VGC. and nothing had been sent to them but they did get info on BLT. So again marketing has a great deal to do with all of this.


 
I frequent DL often and they have been talking about the villas.   But only at the booths.  They do come out in the crowd close to them and ask if they would like to view the new villas but people just say no for the most part and move on.

The villas are really nice.  Living in SD I was planning on buying there but the point chart is to high IMO...this may be one reason along with only 2 parks.   I stay at the Grand know and being that it is not a DVC we pay through the nose on points ( staying concierge 7 days in July) and will save points when we start staying in the villas.  But still for a one bedroom and up for DL is still too high.  If it were at WDW where you have more than 2 parks...higher points would not bother me as much.

I am waiting on Hawaii to buy again.  We have 400 pts and want at least 600 so will get another 200 than.  Meantime we will use our points at the Grand or the other 2 hotels at DL.

We are only an hr away and can go anytime even at a days notice.  I am so happy for all of you that bought there.  It is very beautiful.  I think it is one of the best that DVC has to offer us.  Sure wish they made more there.  I would have also reconsidered if that were the case.  I was also worried that if I bought there getting in with such few units would be very hard.  

Have a great time when you go if there is room I may be staying in the room next to you.


----------



## dwelty

pycees312 said:


> in addition to the economy the marketing strategy is also at play here.
> If it were not for the boards I would have not known about GVC. I never got a mailing until two weeks ago.
> But you have to think about the people who visit Disneyland annually who may have toured before in thier minds all they know about is is the resorts in Florida. And since Disney won't seek out purchasers it's up to the customers to approach the booths. It's still not quite known that VGC is there.
> I introduced two families to DVC and had them speak to my guide. Both families were waiting on VGC. and nothing  had been sent to them but they did get info on BLT. So again marketing has a great deal to do with all of this.



I totally agree with this.  We just spent two weeks at WDW and they had NO information on VGC, not even a photo in the book that they have at each kiosk.  I think they figure that the Disneyland sales center should have something on site to sell, and the longer they have units to sell the better.


----------



## DVCGeek

[QUOTE="Got Disney";31804543]I am waiting on Hawaii to buy again.  We have 400 pts and want at least 600 so will get another 200 than.  Meantime we will use our points at the Grand or the other 2 hotels at DL.[/QUOTE]

Maybe I'm misunderstanding your plans, but once VGC opens I think they will stop letting you use points at the Grand Cal. Hotel...  (i.e. cash only starting in 2010)


----------



## "Got Disney"

DVCGeek said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding your plans, but once VGC opens I think they will stop letting you use points at the Grand Cal. Hotel... (i.e. cash only starting in 2010)


 
You are correct.  I will have to us my points if I want to stay at the Grand in the Villas and no more Concierge.  But can still use my points at the DL hotel or Paradise Pier and stay their.  Its not the Grand for sure...love the Grand...but if I cant get into the VGC than I still have another option for staying on sight.

If it meant not being able to use my points ever at the grand than I would have considered more about adding.  But since I can still stay there on the points I do have.  We are fine.  

But it would have been nice with all the rooms they have at the Main grand that they left that option open that you can still stay there but staying in the Main building will still cost you more points  than the villas or studio in the DCV building....but we wont turn you way if the villas are all filled up.... would have been at least an option.


----------



## VallCopen

460 points here... Wish I could get more but we want to make sure we will like this, don't see why we wouldn't because we love Disneyland and we love upscale accomodations.  My guide told me that they still have a lot to sell but thought they would sell out by next year?  I can't wait to book our first vacation.  Congrats to all.

Can anyone tell me how to get a Grand Villa logo on my page?  Thanks!!


----------



## Longhairbear

dwelty said:


> I totally agree with this.  We just spent two weeks at WDW and they had NO information on VGC, not even a photo in the book that they have at each kiosk.  I think they figure that the Disneyland sales center should have something on site to sell, and the longer they have units to sell the better.


That's interesting to learn. I recall my guide called and suggested I buy points at VGC from a CA guide, as they could give me a better incentive than she could from FLA.


----------



## stopher1

VallCopen said:


> 460 points here...



Congratulations & Welcome Home!


----------



## rmonty02

VallCopen said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get a Grand Villa logo on my page?  Thanks!!



I just got this question answered myself.  Click on the link below and you should find what you need.
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=15084060&postcount=8

And Welcome Home Neighbor!!!


----------



## VallCopen

Thanks for the welcome!!!  I clicked on the post but I don't see Villas at Disney's Grand Californian ????  Maybe I just don't see it.


----------



## toocherie

Hey all--just got a head's up from my guide that GCV owners WILL have a two-week priority for booking when booking starts June 7th and that the villas will be ready for occupancy September 23rd~!~  Woohoo!


----------



## stopher1

toocherie said:


> Hey all--just got a head's up from my guide that GCV owners WILL have a two-week priority for booking when booking starts June 7th and that the villas will be reading for occupancy September 23rd~!~  Woohoo!



I just got off the phone with my guide too!  She told me the same thing!  Opening 2 months early - that's cool!!


----------



## tjkraz

Yup!  

The news will probably hit DVCMember.com by the end of the day.


----------



## pycees312

doing the happy dance! To bad it won't be open for the D23 Expo!


----------



## grizbuzz

toocherie said:


> Hey all--just got a head's up from my guide that GCV owners WILL have a two-week priority for booking when booking starts June 7th and that the villas will be ready for occupancy September 23rd~!~  Woohoo!





stopher1 said:


> I just got off the phone with my guide too!  She told me the same thing!  Opening 2 months early - that's cool!!



My oh my!  What good news today!
I just may have to rethink my plans and squeeze in a Halloween visit.  
I saw (and heard) those constructions workers on Saturday.  They are busy building and building.  Probably some good incentives to get that work done early.

Thanks for the update!
-Jen


----------



## The Red Head

does that mean we can start booking before Nov 30th now?


----------



## toocherie

The Red Head said:


> does that mean we can start booking before Nov 30th now?



No--booking will begin for GCV owners on June 7th for September 23rd on.


----------



## The Red Head

toocherie said:


> No--booking will begin for GCV owners on June 7th for September 23rd on.



I know I can't call for the VGC till June 7th, I will be on the phone with everyone else that day. 
I didn't mean at the GC. I mean at other properties. I called to book at WDW using my VGC points and they said I could only book if my trip was after Nov 30th (when my home resort was open), so they let me use my points for a Dec reservation. Does that mean I can book at WDW for anything after Sept 23rd right now?


----------



## toocherie

Good question--sorry I misunderstood the question.  I would call Member Services and see what they say--but knowing DVC Member Services probably doesn't even know!


----------



## stopher1

The Red Head said:


> I know I can't call for the VGC till June 7th, I will be on the phone with everyone else that day.
> I didn't mean at the GC. I mean at other properties. I called to book at WDW using my VGC points and they said I could only book if my trip was after Nov 30th (when my home resort was open), so they let me use my points for a Dec reservation. Does that mean I can book at WDW for anything after Sept 23rd right now?





toocherie said:


> Good question--sorry I misunderstood the question.  I would call Member Services and see what they say--but knowing DVC Member Services probably doesn't even know!



My guide told me that the information is supposed to be given over to Member Services tomorrow, and yes, owners are supposed to be able to begin staying there once it opens in September.  But yeah, verify it with Member Services.


----------



## bethy

Great news about it opening early and most especially about the owner booking window.  The only downside is that we will have to pay 2 more months' worth of membership dues I believe?


----------



## DVCGeek

bethy said:


> The only downside is that we will have to pay 2 more months' worth of membership dues I believe?



I was wondering the same thing.  Has anyone had dues appear online yet, or is everyone still in un-closed contract financial limbo?


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Very good news.  I will have to see if I squeeze in a Trick or Treat trip before our November Cruise.


----------



## toocherie

bethy said:


> Great news about it opening early and most especially about the owner booking window.  The only downside is that we will have to pay 2 more months' worth of membership dues I believe?



Yes, that is a downside--but just think we're paying "lower dues" earlier at the beginning of the contract than higher dues later (right?)


----------



## DW2DH&DS

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Very good news.  I will have to see if I squeeze in a Trick or Treat trip before our November Cruise.



we were going to skip trick or treat this year because we are going to the world and MVMCP in december. but if the villas will be available...hmmmmmm.


----------



## kerickson

This has me thinking too.  We have DL APs, so a Halloween trip would be fun.  We'll be on a Disney Cruise Oct 17-24, so I wasn't looking for another Disney trip until Dec or possibly later.  Now this has me thinking!

Do you know when non VGC owners will be able to start booking?


----------



## toocherie

kerickson said:


> Do you know when non VGC owners will be able to start booking?



June 21st.


----------



## ACDSNY

It looks like an Oct Trick or Treat trip might be needed before our WDW trip in Nov.  I have to take a furlough day in Oct so we might as well make it a fun day.


----------



## rmonty02

VallCopen said:


> Thanks for the welcome!!!  I clicked on the post but I don't see Villas at Disney's Grand Californian ????  Maybe I just don't see it.



If you look at "Step 1" there is a link with the word "HERE". Click that word and the logos are there. Then follow the rest of the steps. PM me if it still doesn't work.

VGC opening early? AWSOME! Owner only booking window? AWSOME! Now I can go down in November and get in FREE for my birthday!


----------



## ACDSNY

rmonty02 said:


> If you look at "Step 1" there is a link with the word "HERE". Click that word and the logos are there. Then follow the rest of the steps. PM me if it still doesn't work.


 
The thread you're referencing and link does not have the Grand Californian, but you can right click on the logo in any posts and paste it into your signature.


----------



## rmonty02

ACDSNY said:


> The thread you're referencing and link does not have the Grand Californian, but you can right click on the logo in any posts and paste it into your signature.



You are so right. My apologies VallCopen! I guess I added mine from copying one from a signature before someone answered my post and I didn't check the list for VGC. So sorry. And yes, ACDSNY is correct about being able to do a cut and paste.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> It looks like an Oct Trick or Treat trip might be needed before our WDW trip in Nov.  I have to take a furlough day in Oct so we might as well make it a fun day.



Obviously you are going to have to go in Oct. cuz we are going.  You can't let this parallel vacation thing wink out of existence.   Hey, did you notice?  I finally figured out that signature thing!


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Obviously you are going to have to go in Oct. cuz we are going. You can't let this parallel vacation thing wink out of existence. Hey, did you notice? I finally figured out that signature thing!


 
How could I forget our parallel vacation thing???   I think it's going to be another Ladies and kids trip for the Oct 8th T or T party.  We may have 5 ladies, 4 children, 1 child under 3, so we'll be testing the limits of a 2 bedroom if everyone decides to go.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> How could I forget our parallel vacation thing???   I think it's going to be another Ladies and kids trip for the Oct 8th T or T party.  We may have 5 ladies, 4 children, 1 child under 3, so we'll be testing the limits of a 2 bedroom if everyone decides to go.



Super Big Groups!  The best way to do Disney.  Our family and friends move through DL like a giant amoeba.


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Super Big Groups! The best way to do Disney. Our family and friends move through DL like a giant amoeba.


 
Good thing we enjoy our family & friends as they will be the same ones on our Nov cruise.


----------



## maberlyne

That's such great news about it opening early! I wonder if anyone here could answer my question, though..

So I have VGC as an add on, but my points don't start till next year (Feb use year). My primary resort is BLT. So would I not be able to book till the later date in June because even though I am an owner, my points don't begin till next year? LOL, does that even make sense?! I may need to just call Member Services, but maybe someone on here will know!


----------



## nunzia

maberlyne said:


> That's such great news about it opening early! I wonder if anyone here could answer my question, though..
> 
> So I have VGC as an add on, but my points don't start till next year (Feb use year). My primary resort is BLT. So would I not be able to book till the later date in June because even though I am an owner, my points don't begin till next year? LOL, does that even make sense?! I may need to just call Member Services, but maybe someone on here will know!



I think you can borrow your 2010 points...


----------



## darby888

All I can say is:

 &

 &


----------



## disneydawn6

I may need to book a room for Halloween.  Anyone know if we can use our deleloper points to stay in the villas.  They don't expire until Oct 3rd, and I know they are good on the hotel side til then,,   do you think we can use them at the villas from sept 23-Oct 3?????/


----------



## Tozzie

maberlyne said:


> That's such great news about it opening early! I wonder if anyone here could answer my question, though..
> 
> So I have VGC as an add on, but my points don't start till next year (Feb use year). My primary resort is BLT. So would I not be able to book till the later date in June because even though I am an owner, my points don't begin till next year? LOL, does that even make sense?! I may need to just call Member Services, but maybe someone on here will know!



You can do something that is called advancing your 2010 points when I purchased Quality Assurance explained it to me that it isn't called borrowing but there is a way to use them,  it is in the contract I don't have my contract handy to find the paragraph at the moment but there is a way to use them.


----------



## kerickson

disneydawn6 said:


> I may need to book a room for Halloween.  Anyone know if we can use our deleloper points to stay in the villas.  They don't expire until Oct 3rd, and I know they are good on the hotel side til then,,   do you think we can use them at the villas from sept 23-Oct 3?????/



Probably not.  Your developer point incentive addendum should state where you can use your points.  Most said the DL Hotels, SSR and RCI.  Doesn't hurt to ask though.


----------



## maburke

maberlyne said:


> That's such great news about it opening early! I wonder if anyone here could answer my question, though..
> 
> So I have VGC as an add on, but my points don't start till next year (Feb use year). My primary resort is BLT. So would I not be able to book till the later date in June because even though I am an owner, my points don't begin till next year? LOL, does that even make sense?! I may need to just call Member Services, but maybe someone on here will know!



I'm not sure everybody is answering your question properly (including me).  You are an owner, so you can book on the earlier date (June 7).  The issue about not getting points until 2/1/10 and whether you can borrow (or something similar, by a different name) only matters if the date you want is before 2/1/10.  Is it?


----------



## OrthoDad

I'm soooo glad they decided to give us owners at VCG priority....it seems like only the "right" thing to do!

So, I'm going to get up early, and try to get those Christmas dates!

W


----------



## kerickson

It's great news about the member booking window and the early opening.  Last week when we were at GCH I was looking at the construction and trying to figure out why it would take them until Dec to be done.  

I was going to try for a stay in Dec, but we had so much fun at the GC Pool our last trip that I've changed my mind and decided to book end of April when it will be warmer (and before our APs expire).  If we do go in Dec we'll stay offsite instead -I know, the horror!   Also, my 100pts will go much farther in April than in Dec...

Next thing we need to do is lobby to get better AP discounts like WDW!  At least allow us to buy the SoCal rates...


----------



## dcfromva

toocherie said:


> Hey all--just got a head's up from my guide that GCV owners WILL have a two-week priority for booking when booking starts June 7th and that the villas will be ready for occupancy September 23rd~!~  Woohoo!



Awesome news!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## ACDSNY

kerickson said:


> Next thing we need to do is lobby to get better AP discounts like WDW! At least allow us to buy the SoCal rates...


 
I agree we need better discounts on APs.  I ended up getting my AP this year through Costco as it was a better price than the DVC discount.


----------



## disneydawn6

I never saw an Annual pass at Costco.....  I'll have to look the next time I go?  Are they still selling them?  How much are they?


----------



## ACDSNY

disneydawn6 said:


> I never saw an Annual pass at Costco..... I'll have to look the next time I go? Are they still selling them? How much are they?


 
The APs are in Southern CA Costcos for $269 with a $50 Disney Gift Card.  I believe the one I purchased last month had to activated by some date in May or June 2009, but I can't quite remember the date.


----------



## rmonty02

Ok...so how long does it take for the DVC member web site to post the new opening date? and the dates to make the ressies? I know it's official per the previous posts, but how often is the web site updated?


----------



## M4travels

rmonty02 said:


> Ok...so how long does it take for the DVC member web site to post the new opening date? and the dates to make the ressies? I know it's official per the previous posts, but how often is the web site updated?



I found it on the site this morning at about 8:30, the first time I went looking for it.  It wasn't on the main page but if you click on All DVC News it's there.


----------



## rmonty02

Thanks, I found it. I will set my phone alarm for 5:30am June 7th. right now.


----------



## kerickson

M4travels said:


> I found it on the site this morning at about 8:30, the first time I went looking for it.  It wasn't on the main page but if you click on All DVC News it's there.



Here's the text from the DVC Member site:

With construction moving ahead of schedule on The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel® & Spa at the Disneyland® Resort in Anaheim, the new accommodations now are slated to open on Sept. 23, 2009. On June 7, Member Services will begin accepting reservations from owners of The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel using their Home Resort Vacation Points. Vacation Point reservations will open to all Members on June 21.

Members and Guests may make cash reservations within 60 days of their check-in date.


----------



## stampinshauna

I just rec'd a call from my guide.  She wanted to make sure I knew that the villas are opening in Sept and that we can call June 7th for ressies.  I told her that I did know because I had read it online.  She said that I was the first she has called that had already read about it--she must not be the guide for you other VGC DISers.

I was impressed that she took the time to make sure I knew the news.  I asked her about dues and she wasn't sure when they would start but she will find out and call me back tomorrow.

Now if only the great $49 airfare specials from SLC would go through Sept.  Right now they end Sep 9th.


----------



## minniemoms

AP's at Costco?? Only in Southern CA?? Is it cheaper than renewing online even? that is good to know.  Too many choices, and not enough points and time off to go. Halloween, or Christmas, or??? Just had 2 quick trips to DL, one using points and staying at the grand. The other at Marriott, just across the street. Wow, all I can say is I am spoiled.... Marriott was nice and close, but have to say I am too spoiled to stay anywhere else.. Can't wait to use my points.
So do we have to borrow from our new year, or can we already use our new points starting in June??


----------



## DVC Mike

I posted a couple of pictures of the new quiet pool under construction t VGC in my *DVC Mike Live from Disneyland* thread. It is post # 152.


----------



## JenniVamp

I just wanted to post a quick thank you to all who contribute to this thread. We are considering buying in to DVC and your comments on the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian have been so helpful!

We honeymooned at the GC and would love to have that as our "home."

Thanks again!

JenniVamp


----------



## rmonty02

JenniVamp said:


> I just wanted to post a quick thank you to all who contribute to this thread. We are considering buying in to DVC and your comments on the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian have been so helpful!
> 
> We honeymooned at the GC and would love to have that as our "home."
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> JenniVamp



I also just purchased at VGC and this site was great. If you any questions please *feel free* to email me rebecca_montgomery@excite.com since you can't post just yet. Happy researching!


----------



## JenniVamp

rmonty02 said:


> I also just purchased at VGC and this site was great. If you any questions please *feel free* to email me rebecca_montgomery@excite.com since you can't post just yet. Happy researching!



Thanks Rebecca. We're taking a trip to WDW in two weeks and I'm debating whether to look into buying into DVC at WDW or just sneaking out to Anaheim to visit DL and look into the VGC before the trip. It looks like the incentives are set to change while we're at WDW, so I'll need to make a decision soon!

Can anyone tell me if I'd be able to buy at VGC while in WDW, or if it would be better to buy from here in CA?

Thanks!

JenniVamp


----------



## bumbershoot

JenniVamp said:


> Thanks Rebecca. We're taking a trip to WDW in two weeks and I'm debating whether to look into buying into DVC at WDW or just sneaking out to Anaheim to visit DL and look into the VGC before the trip.



Since you're right there, I would want to run up to Anaheim to check it out!  Our guide is in Anaheim, lovely fellow, and it's nice to see the model unit in person.   

But just like we bought BLT from our DLR guide, I'm sure you could buy Grand Cal (my guide and the MS lady I talked to call it that...I just can't type GCV easily!) while in Orlando.


----------



## VallCopen

JenniVamp I just sent a PM off to you on the VGC units.


----------



## SoCalKDG

I had a chance to look at the model villas of the VGC near the DL hotel Monday.  Amazing. I'm also a BWV owner as well but the 1 bedroom is much nicer. Larger kitchen with Island, very large dining table to seat 6, bigger living room, the pull out xtra bed (for MIL) and two bathrooms, all in a 1 bedroom. 

The DVC CM seemed to say that all DVC units at VGC have a park view, either of the pier area or Grizzley Mountain. I seem to think there was a 3 bedroom that faced the front. Anyone know where the 50 DVC units are going to be located?  I had heard they were 3rd floor and above, but thats about it.


----------



## VallCopen

We are dicussing this on another thread right now.  I don't know how to show you that thread, sorry I am so new to this and am not figuring it out very fast.  I had also heard that all rooms had a view but someone on the other thread isn't so sure.  I am going to ask my Guide today.


----------



## JoRo

Hi another newbie - we just bought 240 points and going in october.  Then we picked the cruise so we go in 2010  - hard to plan that far in advance but going to have to learn with DVC.

What is the name of the other thread about room views?

We are still not sure if we should buy a few points from BLT - if we buy a few I dont think we will be able to use those points to book at 11 months I think we will still have to wait the 7 months because VGC is our home.

Our guide is "ok".


----------



## VallCopen

JoRo said:


> Hi another newbie - we just bought 240 points and going in october.  Then we picked the cruise so we go in 2010  - hard to plan that far in advance but going to have to learn with DVC.
> 
> What is the name of the other thread about room views?
> 
> We are still not sure if we should buy a few points from BLT - if we buy a few I dont think we will be able to use those points to book at 11 months I think we will still have to wait the 7 months because VGC is our home.
> 
> Our guide is "ok".



I don't know how to put the link here for you but the thread is "Quick GCV question".  I spoke with my guide recently (as you already know ) and when I talked with her she said the views were not all Pier views but some were pool views.  She didn't have any particulars at this time so she said to just be sure and request what view you would like at ressie time. Have fun on the cruise and WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## kerickson

JoRo said:


> Hi another newbie - we just bought 240 points and going in october.  Then we picked the cruise so we go in 2010  - hard to plan that far in advance but going to have to learn with DVC.
> 
> What is the name of the other thread about room views?
> 
> We are still not sure if we should buy a few points from BLT - if we buy a few I dont think we will be able to use those points to book at 11 months I think we will still have to wait the 7 months because VGC is our home.
> 
> Our guide is "ok".



JoRo
If you purchase BLT it will be considered your 'home resort' for those points.  You will be able to book BLT at 11mo with your BLT points and VGC at 11 mos with your VGC points.  You can only combine them (at either resort) at 7mo.


----------



## minniemoms

since I can't seem to figure out how to find the quick GVC question, would anyone post it here or post the link??
Can't we book soon??


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

minniemoms said:


> since I can't seem to figure out how to find the quick GVC question, would anyone post it here or post the link??
> Can't we book soon??



Here you go.....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2183535


----------



## BeccaG

minniemoms said:


> since I can't seem to figure out how to find the quick GVC question, would anyone post it here or post the link??
> Can't we book soon??



From what I recollect, owners can call to book for the September 23rd(?) opening and beyond this Sunday June 7th. . and someone will surely correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## minniemoms

You know this is the best... You ask a question and an answer appears so soon...What would we do without this...
Thanks for the answers...
KAT4DISNEY I read it right away
Becca: Thanks for the update..
You know I read alot about if you are a last minute planner, you won't get in.  I am really scared about that. With my DH work schedule, it is very difficult to plan 11 months out. So I am so worried I won't even get to stay at my own resort...
I guess I better try to get several dates and hopefully he can come on some of them... Otherwise I will just go without him....Well, maybe...So I think it will be very difficult to get thru on Sunday....Do you think if you wait until Monday, will anything be left? Sunday??? are they open on Sundays now???


----------



## ACDSNY

It will be interesting to see how the under 7 month reservations go at VGC over the next few years since trip planning for DLR is very different from WDW.  The DLR hotels are typically very easy to book with a few months advance notice and many DLR guests don't book their trips way in advance.  The other factor is 3-4 nights is an average length of booking for DLR instead of longer periods like WDW.  We all might be surprised down the road to find booking isn't as hard as everyone thinks it might be.


----------



## nunzia

ACDSNY said:


> It will be interesting to see how the under 7 month reservations go at VGC over the next few years since trip planning for DLR is very different from WDW.  The DLR hotels are typically very easy to book with a few months advance notice and many DLR guests don't book their trips way in advance.  The other factor is 3-4 nights is an average length of booking for DLR instead of longer periods like WDW.  We all might be surprised down the road to find booking isn't as hard as everyone thinks it might be.



I hope so, I'd like everyone to not have the frustrations of not getting in..I also hope it's popular enough so that they convert/build more DVC at DLR!


----------



## minniemoms

I agree with you ACDSNY... We never go to DL for longer than 3-4 days. I guess cause it is so close. I would rather go more often. WDW on the other hand. I feel cheated if I have to leave less than a week. With airfare and everything. I have done the shorter trips, but I don't like them. I can't see everything I need...Travel time from the West coast to the East is pretty much an all day... I hope everyone here will get their days they want.. I am almost dreading the booking day for fear I won't get the days I need...
Build more build more


----------



## BeccaG

minniemoms said:


> You know this is the best... You ask a question and an answer appears so soon...What would we do without this...
> Thanks for the answers...
> KAT4DISNEY I read it right away
> Becca: Thanks for the update..
> You know I read alot about if you are a last minute planner, you won't get in.  I am really scared about that. With my DH work schedule, it is very difficult to plan 11 months out. So I am so worried I won't even get to stay at my own resort...
> I guess I better try to get several dates and hopefully he can come on some of them... Otherwise I will just go without him....Well, maybe...So I think it will be very difficult to get thru on Sunday....Do you think if you wait until Monday, will anything be left? Sunday??? are they open on Sundays now???



MS is  open seven days a week 9am to 5:30.


----------



## BeccaG

minniemoms said:


> AP's at Costco?? Only in Southern CA?? Is it cheaper than renewing online even? that is good to know.  Too many choices, and not enough points and time off to go. Halloween, or Christmas, or??? Just had 2 quick trips to DL, one using points and staying at the grand. The other at Marriott, just across the street. Wow, all I can say is I am spoiled.... Marriott was nice and close, but have to say I am too spoiled to stay anywhere else.. Can't wait to use my points.
> So do we have to borrow from our new year, or can we already use our new points starting in June??



The Costco APs were $269 for a Deluxe pass and included a $50 gift card.  So it was like getting a Deluxe pass for $209, which is $50 off the normal price and beats renewing (I think).  I believe I saw them there last week at my Costco in Fontana, since my daughter was pointing out the Mickey Mouse display, although that may have just been for discounted tickets.


----------



## VallCopen

minniemoms said:


> I agree with you ACDSNY... We never go to DL for longer than 3-4 days. I guess cause it is so close. I would rather go more often. WDW on the other hand. I feel cheated if I have to leave less than a week. With airfare and everything. I have done the shorter trips, but I don't like them. I can't see everything I need...Travel time from the West coast to the East is pretty much an all day... I hope everyone here will get their days they want.. I am almost dreading the booking day for fear I won't get the days I need...
> Build more build more



We come from Washington State and we go anywhere from 5-10 days at a time.  I know people say Disneyland only takes 2-3 days but we love to take our time, enjoy the resort destination, and explore all the little things there are to do and see.  In fact we have stayed for 10 days before and thought we still could have used 3-4 more days (of course we do have a 2 year old).  I can't imagine how much time our family would need at WDW.  I am hoping everyone can get what they want on booking day.


----------



## minniemoms

MS is open seven days a week 9am to 5:30. 

Thanks... I didn't know...


----------



## DW2DH&DS

Booked a two bedroom for October 22!!!! Mickey's trick or treat party here we come!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

VallCopen said:


> I can't imagine how much time our family would need at WDW.



that is how we feel about WDW as well.


----------



## DVCGeek

Surprised I haven't seen more reservation reports (good or bad) at VGC.  Is there a seperate thread for them that I missed?


----------



## toocherie

DVCGeek said:


> Surprised I haven't seen more reservation reports (good or bad) at VGC.  Is there a seperate thread for them that I missed?



Yep!  See this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2197091


----------



## DVCGeek

toocherie said:


> Yep!  See this thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2197091



Thanks!


----------



## toocherie

DVCGeek said:


> Thanks!



Hey--we VGC owners have to stick together, right?


----------



## Lisacope

155 VGC points!!! Any idea when they will close?


----------



## DVC Mike

Lisacope said:


> 155 VGC points!!!


 
Congrats!


----------



## DVCGeek

toocherie said:


> Hey--we VGC owners have to stick together, right?



  Yup, that's the neighborly thing to do!


----------



## lisah0711

Lisacope said:


> 155 VGC points!!! Any idea when they will close?



Welcome Home!  I asked my guide about yesterday as I was doing a little AKV add-on and he said that they were still waiting for the State of California and we will know because we have to sign off on the final condo report before they can close.  We are all in the same boat.  He made a big point of saying that we the points are there and can be booked and the deeds would be recorded just as soon as they could.  

I spoke to MS several times on Sunday as I was cancelling my DL developers point trip this week at the last minute due to illness (hence the add on) and was told there is lots of availabilty when I asked how the VGC reservations were going.


----------



## been2marceline

Does anyone here feel that we've been dup'ed by this RCI Certificate incentive?

I tried to book something, like others there is no availability unless you want to pay extra and even then the available properties look like flea traps.

Doing some research I found this;

Those certificates aren't issued by RCI it is some compnay called Resort Rentals. They sell them for $250, less in larger amounts - not exactly the $1500 DVC said they were worth.

If one looks a the DVC/RCI properties off of the DVC website and compares them to the properties on the RCI website - they are the same.

There are none of these properties on that certificate redemption site and the properties on the certificate site aren't on the DVC/RCI or RCI site either.

Someone has been screwed - not sure yet if it's me or DVC.

My letter went to them yesterday, we'll see what happens.

Unless there is some fine print somewhere that is enforceable, this is fraud, plain and simple.

They made a big point of how we would be getting a preview of the DVC/RCI resorts when they offered this as an incentive, unless they sent me the wrong certificate - this looks like a classic bait and switch - just not sure if there is one victim (me) or two ( me and DVC).

If they don't respond appropriately - this is going to get ugly, I hope it doesn't have to happen.

Anyone else?


----------



## toocherie

been2marceline said:


> Does anyone here feel that we've been dup'ed by this RCI Certificate incentive?
> 
> I tried to book something, like others there is no availability unless you want to pay extra and even then the available properties look like flea traps.
> 
> Doing some research I found this;
> 
> Those certificates aren't issued by RCI it is some compnay called Resort Rentals. They sell them for $250, less in larger amounts - not exactly the $1500 DVC said they were worth.
> 
> If one looks a the DVC/RCI properties off of the DVC website and compares them to the properties on the RCI website - they are the same.
> 
> There are none of these properties on that certificate redemption site and the properties on the certificate site aren't on the DVC/RCI or RCI site either.
> 
> Someone has been screwed - not sure yet if it's me or DVC.
> 
> My letter went to them yesterday, we'll see what happens.
> 
> Unless there is some fine print somewhere that is enforceable, this is fraud, plain and simple.
> 
> They made a big point of how we would be getting a preview of the DVC/RCI resorts when they offered this as an incentive, unless they sent me the wrong certificate - this looks like a classic bait and switch - just not sure if there is one victim (me) or two ( me and DVC).
> 
> If they don't respond appropriately - this is going to get ugly, I hope it doesn't have to happen.
> 
> Anyone else?



let us know what the response is--I won't be happy either


----------



## The Red Head

been2marceline said:


> Does anyone here feel that we've been dup'ed by this RCI Certificate incentive?
> 
> I tried to book something, like others there is no availability unless you want to pay extra and even then the available properties look like flea traps.
> 
> Doing some research I found this;
> 
> Those certificates aren't issued by RCI it is some compnay called Resort Rentals. They sell them for $250, less in larger amounts - not exactly the $1500 DVC said they were worth.
> 
> If one looks a the DVC/RCI properties off of the DVC website and compares them to the properties on the RCI website - they are the same.
> 
> There are none of these properties on that certificate redemption site and the properties on the certificate site aren't on the DVC/RCI or RCI site either.
> 
> Someone has been screwed - not sure yet if it's me or DVC.
> 
> My letter went to them yesterday, we'll see what happens.
> 
> Unless there is some fine print somewhere that is enforceable, this is fraud, plain and simple.
> 
> They made a big point of how we would be getting a preview of the DVC/RCI resorts when they offered this as an incentive, unless they sent me the wrong certificate - this looks like a classic bait and switch - just not sure if there is one victim (me) or two ( me and DVC).
> 
> If they don't respond appropriately - this is going to get ugly, I hope it doesn't have to happen.
> 
> Anyone else?



I wouldn't know, because I have not received my certificates yet. I did rewrite my contract, so it took a little longer, but it has been about a month and a half since we sent all the corrected paperwork back in. Called my guide on Thursday about it and she said if I haven't gotten them within the next two weeks to call her back.


----------



## newfamilyman

I used to have a timeshare with RCI, and it was a real challenge to find any resorts that were comparable to the one that I owned. At the time, I thought the best resorts affiliated themselves with II. Now that I've experienced both, I've realized that exchanging within either of those networks are extremely difficult.

That being said, I've had my own incentive challenge. Since I didn't like the RCI incentive, I waited a bit and took advantage of the 4 day Disney cruise and $8/point discount, since we are going to Florida anyway next August. However, when I got the free cruise certificate, it didn't have the same dates that my guide promised. It turns out that if you pay 10% down, you get fewer dates. However, since I am financing by a different means than Disney, I did pay in full, so I'm waiting for Fedex to appear with an envelope to return the certificate they sent me, and then they will send me a different one. Delays all around.


----------



## DVCGeek

newfamilyman said:


> However, when I got the free cruise certificate, it didn't have the same dates that my guide promised. It turns out that if you pay 10% down, you get fewer dates. However, since I am financing by a different means than Disney, I did pay in full, so I'm waiting for Fedex to appear with an envelope to return the certificate they sent me, and then they will send me a different one. Delays all around.



Interesting.  Good luck with the exchange, I hope all goes well!


----------



## tjkraz

newfamilyman said:


> That being said, I've had my own incentive challenge. Since I didn't like the RCI incentive, I waited a bit and took advantage of the 4 day Disney cruise and $8/point discount, since we are going to Florida anyway next August. *However, when I got the free cruise certificate, it didn't have the same dates that my guide promised. *It turns out that if you pay 10% down, you get fewer dates. However, since I am financing by a different means than Disney, I did pay in full, so I'm waiting for Fedex to appear with an envelope to return the certificate they sent me, and then they will send me a different one. Delays all around.



I noticed the discrepancy in the dates, too.  When I spoke to my Guide there were dates both in 2009 and 2010.  But when our certificate arrived, the only dates listed were for 2010.  

We had planned on '10 anyway so it was no big deal.  Still I was surprised by the differences.


----------



## MagicalPins

Speaking of cruise vouchers.... how long does it take for them to arrive. Seems to be taking forever! I bought at the very end of the presale for founding members. I also got the annual passes which I got like 5-6 weeks ago but have not got the cruise vouchers yet.


----------



## ACDSNY

MagicalPins said:


> Speaking of cruise vouchers.... how long does it take for them to arrive. Seems to be taking forever! I bought at the very end of the presale for founding members. I also got the annual passes which I got like 5-6 weeks ago but have not got the cruise vouchers yet.


 
We purchased in the early part of the founding member sale and we had ours by mid - March (booked cruise 3/13/09).


----------



## pycees312

hmm reminds me i never got my founding members gift. I choose what i could swear was a wooden replica of the villas but i remember asking about this on the the boards and others said it's a lithograph. I do re call my guide saying it was wooden...


----------



## DVCGeek

pycees312 said:


> hmm reminds me i never got my founding members gift. I choose what i could swear was a wooden replica of the villas but i remember asking about this on the the boards and others said it's a lithograph. I do re call my guide saying it was wooden...



I'm not a founder but I thought I read it was a "wood block PRINT", so I think lithograph is correct, but wood was also mentioned...


----------



## pycees312

DVCGeek said:


> I'm not a founder but I thought I read it was a "wood block PRINT", so I think lithograph is correct, but wood was also mentioned...



Hey thanks! at least i'm not completely off. Did anyone select this option and get it already?? I have no idea what a wooden print is but hope it's cool. I purchased end of Feb so should I have this by now?


----------



## thelionqueen

As of this morning, I am the proud owner of 130 points @ GCV!! 
I'm so excited I feel like I'm going to explode!  

The new incentive that began this morning was enough to make us take the plunge, and I couldn't be happier!  We got the standard financing on our BLT points, but got the preferred rate on our add-on!  

I'm off to add the picture of GCV to my signature..


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

pycees312 said:


> hmm reminds me i never got my founding members gift. I choose what i could swear was a wooden replica of the villas but i remember asking about this on the the boards and others said it's a lithograph. I do re call my guide saying it was wooden...



We bought on the first day that they started selling, yet we have not seen our gift yet either.  

Has anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## DoOverDreams

The Rivers' Rats said:


> We bought on the first day that they started selling, yet we have not seen our gift yet either.
> 
> Has anyone received theirs yet?



We bought first day too, and nothing yet.  However, after reading threads about the AKV founders gift I'm not expecting anything real soon.

Haven't gotten our BLT founders gift either.  Oh well, some day....


----------



## stopher1

thelionqueen said:


> As of this morning, I am the proud owner of 130 points @ GCV!!
> I'm so excited I feel like I'm going to explode!
> 
> The new incentive that began this morning was enough to make us take the plunge, and I couldn't be happier!  We got the standard financing on our BLT points, but got the preferred rate on our add-on!
> 
> I'm off to add the picture of GCV to my signature..



Congrats & Welcome Home!


----------



## kerickson

thelionqueen said:


> As of this morning, I am the proud owner of 130 points @ GCV!!
> I'm so excited I feel like I'm going to explode!
> 
> The new incentive that began this morning was enough to make us take the plunge, and I couldn't be happier!  We got the standard financing on our BLT points, but got the preferred rate on our add-on!
> 
> I'm off to add the picture of GCV to my signature..



What are the new VGC incentives? I haven't seen a post on it yet...

I don't expect to get the founding member gift until close to opening day... Other resorts have taken awhile and California seems to be the slowest...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Here are the new GCV incentives as I was told them - and don't worry, it's the last thread I'm going to post these to - I think I've hit everywhere else!    Hope I wrote them down correctly! 

_Current member add-on prices:_

GCV
50 points $16 off for $96/pt
100 points $22 off for $90/pt
125 points $24 off for $88/pt! 

They definitely surprised me and I'm working hard to stay happy with my purchase a few months ago.  Thankfully I will survive but I guarantee I will NEVER be a founding member anywhere again and will always advise against it for any new resorts.

Now - anybody going to add on?!?


----------



## ACDSNY

KAT4DISNEY said:


> GCV
> 50 points $16 off for $96/pt
> 100 points $22 off for $90/pt
> 125 points $24 off for $88/pt!
> 
> They definitely surprised me and I'm working hard to stay happy with my purchase a few months ago. Thankfully I will survive but I guarantee I will NEVER be a founding member anywhere again and will always advise against it for any new resorts.


 
I guess I've learned my lesson too!   No more founding member purchases for us.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Looks like I'll be joining you guys here.  We _almost_ made a purchase this morning.  We decided to keep a close eye open for incentives to change (don't want them to--we want that $88 price!)  And if it doesn't change before September we'll buy on our cruise (an incentive from our BLT add on.)  Man, we're really on a roll!  We're going from 150pts to 550pts in one year!


----------



## kerickson

ACDSNY said:


> I guess I've learned my lesson too!   No more founding member purchases for us.



There's probably alot I'd do different in hind site, not purchase 225 SSR points (purchased these to get access FM program for VGC), not buy VGC at announcement and wait until better incentives came along to buy more VGC points.  

But overall, I'm happy with my purchases and wouldn't trade in the DVC vacations we've already taken and the ones we have planned for this year!  Granted, I only purchased 100pts so the $ difference isn't that large, but it is there...

Now when Hawaii rolls around, I'm definitely not buying into any FM program, I'll probably even wait until resale if we buy at all!


----------



## andersonsc

We are brand new DVC members. My guide today told me the price for our 265 pts at VGC was $90/pt. I asked about the $88 mentioned on the boards and he said it must be for existing members while on a cruise. He said there was nothing else he could see that could make the price $88 for us. Does this seem accurate? Thank you


----------



## JimmyJam838

No it doesn't as we just purchased 260 for $88. Maybe a member referral is needed, but I already had one as we started the buying process a few weeks ago with one.  We originally were purchasing at $96, then with the webcast $92, and now at $88 per pt!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

andersonsc said:


> We are brand new DVC members. My guide today told me the price for our 265 pts at VGC was $90/pt. I asked about the $88 mentioned on the boards and he said it must be for existing members while on a cruise. He said there was nothing else he could see that could make the price $88 for us. Does this seem accurate? Thank you



The prices I posted were for existing member add on's, but from other information I've read it seems that new members of 200 points should get a $24 discount - or $88/pt.  Less than 200 points receives the $22 discount/$90/pt.

And now JimmyJam838's post supports that.  I'd call my guide again!


----------



## thelionqueen

I was also wondering if there were any GCV founding members that are upset about the new incentive.  

I can tell you personally that I bought BLT the second it came available.  Through some unforeseen changes in our contract and circumstances, I was able to get the amazing incentives in Nov/Dec (DP's, extra cm discount, etc).  During the time I was unsure if Disney was going to honor the new incentives, I was NOT happy!  I kept trying to tell myself, "be happy with what you got, no biggie, etc" but it didn't work.  I felt sick thinking "If I had only waited one more week, I would've gotten this without incident, etc".

I was originally going to buy a small contract via resale so I could be "first in line" for BLT & GCV, but we just couldn't fit it in our budget.

I'm with PP's, I will NEVER again be "first in line" for ANY DVC for any reason.  I will wait at least 3-6 months and buy when it feels right, not just because of my lack of patience 

For me, I have to say everything worked out more perfectly than I could have ever imagined, but only because circumstances were out of my hands.  So I understand where the GCV founding members would be upset they paid more than new members buying today.

I have to add too, that we went from zero points in Nov 2008 to 350 today   They weren't kidding about addonitis were they


----------



## The Red Head

We didn't buy as a founding member we bought the Grand Firsts event at the Paradise Pier. And even though the discount is higher now, I am very happy with the incentives I received. They added up to quite a lot. I received $9 off per point, 2 annual passes to WDW, a 7 night stay at the Grand Wailea on Maui, a 1 night stay in the Pirate Suite at the Disneyland Hotel and two 7 night RCI stays.  We are really looking forward to our trip to Hawaii and our stay in the Pirate Suite. Plus all of the many happy years at staying at the VGC.


----------



## CAL DIS2007

My first post ~ Just wanted to let you know that I have been reading about VGC since February.  I called today and took the plunge - added on 50 points.  It was so easy and quick!!!!!!


----------



## darby888

Just worked with my guide to adjust my contract from a former $14 to the  $22 incentive. I confirmed my contract wasn't closed being that I haven't received the final public report. Saved an additional $1280....  very, very pleased


----------



## thelionqueen

darby888 said:


> Just worked with my guide to adjust my contract from a former $14 to the  $22 incentive. I confirmed my contract wasn't closed being that I haven't received the final public report. Saved an additional $1280....  very, very pleased



Congratulations!!!!  Isn't it great to save money you had no intention of saving??

BTW, I just figured out about 10 different scenarios with GCV points, (counting my points times 2 for every other year) and came up with 254 like almost every time.  Am VERY glad I chose 130 over 100


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CAL DIS2007 said:


> My first post ~ Just wanted to let you know that I have been reading about VGC since February.  I called today and took the plunge - added on 50 points.  It was so easy and quick!!!!!!



Congratulations on your add on and welcome to the DIS!!


----------



## DVC Mike

CAL DIS2007 said:


> My first post ~ Just wanted to let you know that I have been reading about VGC since February. I called today and took the plunge - added on 50 points. It was so easy and quick!!!!!!


 
Congrats!


----------



## dcfromva

thelionqueen said:


> I was also wondering if there were any GCV founding members that are upset about the new incentive.



  The GCV contracts have not closed yet, can't the guides re-write the contracts?


----------



## darby888

dcfromva said:


> The GCV contracts have not closed yet, can't the guides re-write the contracts?




See my post #778. That's exactly what I did!!!! and it's saving me quite a bit.

My guide is in Chicago & I had difficulty finding a local notary here where I live in Santa Clartia, CA that would work with an incomplete document. So when my new contract arrives FedX, it's off to the Disneyland selling center.


----------



## DVCGeek

Redoing my VGC purchase to try and get a bigger discount is tempting, but I'm 100% sure it's worth the hassle and also have a bit of concern in case something goes wrong somewhere in the process.  How many others have attempted this and what have your results been?  I bought 50 points and I think the discount was $8 / point then.  So that means the 50 point level is $8 additional off now, or $400 for my contract.  Hard not to consider that.  Then again, I already ordered a commemorative paver @ Disneyland with the date I signed my VGC contract.  Part of me wants to keep that date 'accurate', and I DEFINATELY can't aford another add-on right now...  To quote Ursula, "Life's full of tough choices, isn't it?"


----------



## thelionqueen

DVCGeek said:


> Redoing my VGC purchase to try and get a bigger discount is tempting, but I'm 100% sure it's worth the hassle and also have a bit of concern in case something goes wrong somewhere in the process.  How many others have attempted this and what have your results been?  I bought 50 points and I think the discount was $8 / point then.  So that means the 50 point level is $8 additional off now, or $400 for my contract.  Hard not to consider that.  Then again, I* already ordered a commemorative paver @ Disneyland *with the date I signed my VGC contract.  Part of me wants to keep that date 'accurate', and I DEFINATELY can't aford another add-on right now...  To quote Ursula, "Life's full of tough choices, isn't it?"



OT-what information do you have on the commemorative paver?  Never heard of it before.  Thanks!


----------



## BlazerFan

darby888

Question for you........your contract isn't closed because the final public report hasn't been received?  Had you already sent in your signed contract?  I'm just curious because I would love to use the savings to acquire more points 

Cindy


----------



## DVCGeek

thelionqueen said:


> OT-what information do you have on the commemorative paver?  Never heard of it before.  Thanks!



It's actually called "Disney’s Walk of Magical Memories".

There have been various posts at various sites over time; here is one thread about them:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1979601

and I think this is a link to the order form I mailed in (in case you don't want to call):

http://www.wdwinv.com/difiles/merchevents/Brick%20Order%20Form.pdf

FYI, I purchased a similar one back in 1995 outside MK @ WDW but those aren't available anymore...

Have fun!


----------



## thelionqueen

DVCGeek said:


> It's actually called "Disneys Walk of Magical Memories".
> 
> There have been various posts at various sites over time; here is one thread about them:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1979601
> 
> and I think this is a link to the order form I mailed in (in case you don't want to call):
> 
> http://www.wdwinv.com/difiles/merchevents/Brick%20Order%20Form.pdf
> 
> FYI, I purchased a similar one back in 1995 outside MK @ WDW but those aren't available anymore...
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks for the info!  I was SOOOO mad I missed the 1995 MK tiles and I think of it everytime I walk into MK   Once I read this I knew this was one I was NOT going to miss-just ordered it-thanks for the info., or I would've missed this too!!

Funny thing is, I was @ DL 2 different times during 2005 (including the actual day-June or July 10th I think-booked 14 months in advance too) and didn't see ANYTHING about this anywhere.  I'm starting to get the feeling like this is a conspiracy...


----------



## DVCGeek

thelionqueen said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling like this is a conspiracy...



Uh oh- you mean YOU are the one who is on the blacklist????  Oh boy, I'm in trouble now!    I actually read about it online then oredered by mail late this April or early May, I forget which.  I didn't see anything about it when I was @ DL in Nov. 2008 or I probably would have purchased one then myself!  And DVC was supposedly Disney's best kept secret...


----------



## toocherie

BlazerFan said:


> darby888
> 
> Question for you........your contract isn't closed because the final public report hasn't been received?  Had you already sent in your signed contract?  I'm just curious because I would love to use the savings to acquire more points
> 
> Cindy



I would be curious to know this too--where are you in the process?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

My understanding has always been that VGC purchasers need to see and then agree to the final report on the timeshare - CA timeshare laws or something similar.  Without that signed agreement the sale is not complete and can be recinded.  It's been crossing my mind to investigate that ever since they dropped the minimum back to 25 pts.  Now with the price difference I may.


----------



## nunzia

KAT4DISNEY said:


> My understanding has always been that VGC purchasers need to see and then agree to the final report on the timeshare - CA timeshare laws or something similar.  Without that signed agreement the sale is not complete and can be recinded.  It's been crossing my mind to investigate that ever since they dropped the minimum back to 25 pts.  Now with the price difference I may.



I thought that too. I talked to MS Accounting yesterday and they said closing would happen very soon, When I asked if I would need to do anything else I was told 'no'  I guess we'll see.


----------



## hjgaus

There are none of these properties on that certificate redemption site and the properties on the certificate site aren't on the DVC/RCI or RCI site either.




We received our RCI certificate about 3 weeks after our paper work was turned in and decided to take a local trip to Las Vegas (3- 4 hour out) The Bluegreen Resort #36 was on the certificate list as well as the RCI list with fairly good reviews considering it's a new resort. Although I do agree the choices were very  limited.  We will be using the 3 free nights GCH in a week with the Free Fast Passes as well as the $100 Disney gift card for one of the four (So. Cal 3 day - Park Hopper) tickets - so all is not lost!!

Edlyn from Chino Hills CA


----------



## darby888

BlazerFan said:


> darby888
> 
> Question for you........your contract isn't closed because the final public report hasn't been received?  Had you already sent in your signed contract?  I'm just curious because I would love to use the savings to acquire more points
> 
> Cindy



Go for it!!!!.... I considered buying an extra 40 points, but choose to be conservative at this time. My original contract was signed, notarized, completed on 4/29 in FL on the 1st day of my latest WDW trip.


----------



## pycees312

i choose DP as my incentive and have used them already if it were not for that I would definately being trying to do something about the new pricing. but I donbt know what would happen in this case with used incentive points.


----------



## kerickson

Now you have me thinking...I have to do the math to see if it would be worth redoing my contract to get this incentive.  We chose the cruise incentive, but we don't plan to go until 2010 since we are already cruising this year, so maybe cash or more points would be better?  I've already booked a VGC ressie with my VGC points, could they redo my contracts without losing my ressie?  I'm sure the guides/QA won't be happy to redo a bunch of contracts...


----------



## VallCopen

Is the 88.00 incentive just for add-ons or is this for first time buyers also??


----------



## thelionqueen

VallCopen said:


> Is the 88.00 incentive just for add-ons or is this for first time buyers also??


You could get that price with a referral as well.  If you need a referral, just send me a PM and I'd be happy to give you my name.  It's the best price I've ever seen for a highly sought after property, made me jump in and I'm LOVING it!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kerickson said:


> Now you have me thinking...I have to do the math to see if it would be worth redoing my contract to get this incentive.  We chose the cruise incentive, but we don't plan to go until 2010 since we are already cruising this year, so maybe cash or more points would be better?  I've already booked a VGC ressie with my VGC points, could they redo my contracts without losing my ressie?  I'm sure the guides/QA won't be happy to redo a bunch of contracts...



I have redone a contract and did not lose the ressie that I had previously made so it _should_ be ok.  I'd mention it to whom ever you worked with if you decide to do that.



pycees312 said:


> i choose DP as my incentive and have used them already if it were not for that I would definately being trying to do something about the new pricing. but I donbt know what would happen in this case with used incentive points.



That scenario is covered in the paperwork - I don't recall exactly what happens but you have to somehow payback for that reservation.  Maybe they would be able to do that with regular points if you were just changing the contract.  Otherwise for example if you were a new member and just completely cancelling then you would be expected to pay cash for the reservation you used.



nunzia said:


> I thought that too. I talked to MS Accounting yesterday and they said closing would happen very soon, When I asked if I would need to do anything else I was told 'no'  I guess we'll see.



I called QA before I signed and they told me that everyone would have one more document to sign before closing could occur.  They actually had to call the DL office b/c they weren't certain what I was referring to but they came back with an affirmitive on what I thought I had read.  As you said - I guess we'll see what actually happens.


----------



## ACDSNY

Based on some of the reports here, I left a message for our guide to see what our options are.  I originally purchased 180 points during the early FM phase and made one contract change already to get the cruise incentive, but if I can make another change I may drop our contract down to the 120 points that were required to get the cruise and add on the rest later (maybe on the cruise).  I don't think I can cancel our original contract since our cruise is already booked for Nov.  It's been hard watching the price and incentives continually get better.

Angela


----------



## Meriweather

pycees312 said:


> i choose DP as my incentive and have used them already if it were not for that I would definately being trying to do something about the new pricing. but I donbt know what would happen in this case with used incentive points.



We also choose DP and have them booked, but not used....but have booked air for the trip also.
I guess we are out of luck   Guess it isn't always wise to be fast


----------



## newfamilyman

When I last contacted me guide earlier in the week, he told me that it would be too late to get a refund to benefit from the most recent incentives b/c my contract was listed as "ready to close" status, so he couldn't change it. Maybe I will e-mail him one more time with this information to see what he can find out for me. Thanks for sharing all these new details.


----------



## newfamilyman

Now I just got off the phone with QA, since I got an automated e-mail from my guide that he is on vacation until Wednesday, and they claimed that the final report has come in already, "and all those contracts have closed." I'll see if my guide has anything different to tell me next week, but it doesn't look hopeful.


----------



## darby888

newfamilyman said:


> Now I just got off the phone with QA, since I got an automated e-mail from my guide that he is on vacation until Wednesday, and they claimed that the final report has come in already, "and all those contracts have closed." I'll see if my guide has anything different to tell me next week, but it doesn't look hopeful.



If you look at your paperwork, specifically the - Amendment to Purchase Agreement, Section B - Additional Conditions to Close of Escrow, Line 3 states - Escrow will not close funds will not be released from escrow and the interest contracted for will not be conveyed until a current Final Public Report for the Resort is furnished to Purchaser. 

You and I are the purchaser & we haven't signed off on a current final public report.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

darby888 said:


> If you look at your paperwork, specifically the - Amendment to Purchase Agreement, Section B - Additional Conditions to Close of Escrow, Line 3 states - Escrow will not close funds will not be released from escrow and the interest contracted for will not be conveyed until a current Final Public Report for the Resort is furnished to Purchaser.
> 
> You and I are the purchaser & we haven't signed off on a current final public report.



Yep - this one is spelled out.  The one and only thing that could override is if there aren't any changes from the preliminary report to the final.  If I remember correctly there is some provision that may not allow cancelling in that case....but purchasers still have to receive a copy of the final and sign a receipt for it.


----------



## ACDSNY

The DVC member site now shows our loan and dues info with our first payment starting in August.  Looks like it's too late for any changes.


----------



## nunzia

ACDSNY said:


> The DVC member site now shows our loan and dues info with our first payment starting in August.  Looks like it's too late for any changes.


Same here..my contracts are finally closed and official..(and owned on )


----------



## nzdisneymom

We're adding 100 points at VGC right now!  Yay!  We were at DL this week and decided to add on with the wonderful discount.  These are the cheapest points we've been able to get.

YAY!


----------



## ACDSNY

nunzia said:


> Same here..my contracts are finally closed and official..(and owned on )


 
Our contracts had our payment starting in April so the info at least answered my question as to whether my checking account was going to get hit with Apr - June payments all at once. 

Nice cheap dues for 2009!


----------



## ACDSNY

nzdisneymom said:


> We're adding 100 points at VGC right now! Yay! We were at DL this week and decided to add on with the wonderful discount. These are the cheapest points we've been able to get.
> 
> YAY!


 
Welcome to the VGC group!  Enjoy your new home!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I booked my first VGC stay a couple of hours ago - NOT using VGC points!    I'm planning on using those next May at WDW!!!  Do I have it backwards or what?!?!?

Actually, my VGC points are Apr. UY so I don't have those points until 2010.  I did have some other 2009 Oct UY points so I used those up and borrowed a few 2010 to spend 3 nights in a studio in Oct.  Have to get some more use out of my annual pass I bought in Feb!  

When we first bought I really expected to always be banking and wondered how I'd use up all the points.  Now, in the first year I've not only used up current points and DP's but I'm borrowing - even after a couple of add-on's!


----------



## ACDSNY

KAT4DISNEY said:


> When we first bought I really expected to always be banking and wondered how I'd use up all the points. Now, in the first year I've not only used up current points and DP's but I'm borrowing - even after a couple of add-on's!


Sounds like us.  It doesn't seem to matter how many points we have we're always borrowing.


----------



## Lisa-RN

We are waiting on our paper work for 130 points!!  I am hoping to book our first trip for June 2010.  I hope we will have a memeber number to be able to book the week we need, as we do not have any paper work yet and the 11 month window is in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Tozzie

Lisa-RN said:


> We are waiting on our paper work for 130 points!!  I am hoping to book our first trip for June 2010.  I hope we will have a memeber number to be able to book the week we need, as we do not have any paper work yet and the 11 month window is in less than 2 weeks.



They send the paperwork fed ex so you should get it this week,  if you don't for some reason as long as they have your deposit you will be able to book just call your guide or MS and they will be able to get your member number for you.  I did an add on over the phone on Thursday and 2 hours later the points were in my account.  I still have to sign the paperwork and send it back but I have the points already.


----------



## Lisa-RN

Thanks!  That makes me feel like there is a chance we can try for some nights next June!!


----------



## DVCGeek

ACDSNY said:


> The DVC member site now shows our loan and dues info with our first payment starting in August.  Looks like it's too late for any changes.



My Dues page on DVCMember.com doesn't say the VGC contract's financial information isn't available anymore so I assume that means I've closed as well.

However, I still do NOT have any dues appearing for my VGC or BLT, the only two properties I own at.  Anyone else with only those two resorts have dues show up yet?  I'd really love to know when they will come out from my checking account and for exactly how much so I can make sure I have enough in there...  (I keep most of my $ in savings at that bank!)


----------



## JimmyJam838

When we bought VGC, we were told it would not be until after they opened.  I would assume this would mean either October or November then for VGC.


----------



## JasonDVC

I know GCV hasn't opened yet, but do you anticipate it being difficult to get 3-4 nights in July or August in a year or 2 at the 7 month window? I know it won't have many rooms which is why I ask. 

TIA


----------



## ACDSNY

DVCGeek said:


> My Dues page on DVCMember.com doesn't say the VGC contract's financial information isn't available anymore so I assume that means I've closed as well.
> 
> However, I still do NOT have any dues appearing for my VGC or BLT, the only two properties I own at. Anyone else with only those two resorts have dues show up yet? I'd really love to know when they will come out from my checking account and for exactly how much so I can make sure I have enough in there... (I keep most of my $ in savings at that bank!)


 
Just for info...my dues statement for VGC doesn't show up yet, but the charge of $60.30 for our 180 points does.  By the amount I'd say the charge is based on the Nov 30th original opening date so it should be due in Dec.  You will receive a statement in the mail with the amount and due date prior to MS deducting it from your account.  Hope that helps.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVCGeek said:


> My Dues page on DVCMember.com doesn't say the VGC contract's financial information isn't available anymore so I assume that means I've closed as well.
> 
> However, I still do NOT have any dues appearing for my VGC or BLT, the only two properties I own at.  Anyone else with only those two resorts have dues show up yet?  I'd really love to know when they will come out from my checking account and for exactly how much so I can make sure I have enough in there...  (I keep most of my $ in savings at that bank!)



We have an Apr. UY for VGC so I won't be seeing anything until next year for dues there but we do also have BLT and AKV Kidani.  Kidani was an add-on and our pro-rated dues showed up immediately as did the BLT.  But it seems that is not what has happened with all members.  With Kidani, for the ones that didn't see dues immediately, they showed up on-line around the time that statements were sent out so I imagine the same will happen with BLT and VGC.  You should have at least a month of forewarning before they collect.  With Kidani, the resort opened May 1st and dues were payable June 15th.



JasonDVC said:


> I know GCV hasn't opened yet, but do you anticipate it being difficult to get 3-4 nights in July or August in a year or 2 at the 7 month window? I know it won't have many rooms which is why I ask.
> 
> TIA



Most expect it will be very difficult.  Personally I think it's a bit up in the air - most DL visitors don't plan that far in advance so it will be interesting to see if they start more pre-planning or not.  If they don't then other DVC owners coming in may take up all the inventory.  I do think they will learn to book early even if they don't at the start so eventually it will be hard to get at 7 months.


----------



## tjkraz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Most expect it will be very difficult.  Personally I think it's a bit up in the air - most DL visitors don't plan that far in advance so it will be interesting to see if they start more pre-planning or not.  If they don't then other DVC owners coming in may take up all the inventory.  I do think they will learn to book early even if they don't at the start so eventually it will be hard to get at 7 months.



I think it's mostly a function of how small the building is.  

According to the numbers I was given only about 22 of the 50 units will be lockoffs.  That means only 22 Studios and 22 One Bedrooms maximum.  

Even if owners only book the resort to 50% occupancy during their priority period (perhaps a conservative estimate), that leaves only 11 Studios and 11 One Bedrooms to be booked by non-owners at 7 months.  With 350,000 - 400,000 members potentially wanting to book VGC at 7 months, the low number of remaining vacancies could be snatched up quickly at 7 months.  

There certainly will be successful bookings at 7 months...just like there are for every other resort.  But since VGC has the smallest number of units (by a wide margin) it is also likely to have the lowest success rate at 7 months.  

As you say, the volume of home bookings will play a big role.  If owners only book to 30% occupancy that leaves about 15 Studio villas at 7 months.  But if owners book to 60% occupancy, that's only about 8 Studios for non-owners.  Of course, that number is likely to fluctuate throughout the year with the high-demand periods being nearly impossible to get at 7 mos.


----------



## bumbershoot

DVCGeek said:


> However, I still do NOT have any dues appearing for my VGC or BLT, the only two properties I own at.  Anyone else with only those two resorts have dues show up yet?  I'd really love to know when they will come out from my checking account and for exactly how much so I can make sure I have enough in there...  (I keep most of my $ in savings at that bank!)



I was told by my guide that we wouldn't be paying dues until BLT opened.


----------



## DVCGeek

I guess what I'm questioning most recently has been will they start at the original opening date or the revised one.  It sounds like there remain a number of people in my boat (no "personal" dues info directly from Disney on paper or the member website), so I'll just stick to attempting to be patient (Not my strong suit!  ) and reading what others are seeing and reporting!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVCGeek said:


> I guess what I'm questioning most recently has been will they start at the original opening date or the revised one.  It sounds like there remain a number of people in my boat (no "personal" dues info directly from Disney on paper or the member website), so I'll just stick to attempting to be patient (Not my strong suit!  ) and reading what others are seeing and reporting!



Perhaps someone with an earlier BLT UY could answer.  Since our Oct UY was always after the BLT opening I have no idea if it would have changed due to the earlier opening.  If I remember correctly dues start at resort opening, the start of your UY or at time of purchase if the resort is open.  What I don't recall is if the resort opening stated anything about planned opening or not.  Being patient may be the only way to go.....well, actually you could call QA or Member accounting and they should be able to tell you if you_ really_ couldn't wait!


----------



## thelionqueen

We have a Feb. use year w/BLT & now with VGC, our dues begin when the resort opens.  Since our points can be utilized on that date, it makes sense that MF's would start.  Hope that helps!


----------



## DVCGeek

My UY is August so it begins before they will both be open, but not by too much any more.  When I talked to QA last the opening dates hadn't changed but I suppose I could call back...


----------



## rmonty02

We have a June YU for VGC and also currently have $0 owing for dues. When the VGC opening date was bumped up to Sept. my guide stated that our '09 dues would be from Oct-Dec. (When it was set to open for Nov. then we were only going to owe dues for Dec. in Dec.)  I expect that the '09 dues will due in Oct.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

FYI, just received Fed Ex envelope with a copy of the final report and a note saying title of ownership interest can now be conveyed.


----------



## DVCGeek

justkeepswimmin said:


> FYI, just received Fed Ex envelope with a copy of the final report and a note saying title of ownership interest can now be conveyed.



That's cool!  I wonder if everyone will be getting theirs in short order or if it will be widely staggered based on when contracts were signed.  Because of an amendment my 'actual' one wasn't signed by me until April 18th and then returned promptly thereafter...


----------



## DoOverDreams

justkeepswimmin said:


> FYI, just received Fed Ex envelope with a copy of the final report and a note saying title of ownership interest can now be conveyed.



We just got ours too!


----------



## jweiss

Is there a thread for those who are going to be at VGC on opening day?  We are not VGC owners,  but have booked a 2 bedroom for those first few days.  ~Jennifer


----------



## stampinshauna

justkeepswimmin said:


> FYI, just received Fed Ex envelope with a copy of the final report and a note saying title of ownership interest can now be conveyed.



Just got mine too.  We signed mid-April, so I think they are just sending them all out at once.


----------



## Mouseaholic!!!

jweiss said:


> Is there a thread for those who are going to be at VGC on opening day?  We are not VGC owners,  but have booked a 2 bedroom for those first few days.  ~Jennifer




We will be there in a 2 bedroom as well.  

We are not DVC owners but have a friend who has a world of points and has tired of the experience.  He travels there...but has discovered a world outside DVC.

He gives us his points as birthday and christmas gifts.

Our favorite Disney hotel,  hands down, is the Grand Cali so we are looking forward to our stay.


----------



## ACDSNY

I haven't received ours yet, do we have to sign and return the report?


----------



## tjkraz

ACDSNY said:


> I haven't received our yet, do we have to sign and return the report?



Mine came today, too.  

No, you don't have to sign anything.  In fact the FedEx package didn't even require a signature.  Ours was just left at the door.  

I just flipped thru it but it looks pretty much like a POS.


----------



## stampinshauna

ACDSNY said:


> I haven't received our yet, do we have to sign and return the report?



Nope, it is just a half sized stapled paper packet for our records.



Mouseaholic!!! said:


> We will be there in a 2 bedroom as well.
> 
> We are not DVC owners but have a friend who has a world of points and has tired of the experience.  He travels there...but has discovered a world outside DVC.
> 
> He gives us his points as birthday and christmas gifts.
> 
> Our favorite Disney hotel,  hands down, is the Grand Cali so we are looking forward to our stay.



LUCKY!!!


----------



## nunzia

Well, I got my planner today..finally..so wonder when that final report may show up.


----------



## Meriweather

justkeepswimmin said:


> FYI, just received Fed Ex envelope with a copy of the final report and a note saying title of ownership interest can now be conveyed.



We got ours today too


----------



## newfamilyman

I got mine, too. I think that killed my final hope for revising my contract for the improved incentives.


----------



## darby888

newfamilyman said:


> I got mine, too. I think that killed my final hope for revising my contract for the improved incentives.



I too got my final public report copy via FedX &

 a message from my guide's supervisor confirming that my loan modification was approved for the new per point promotional discount that was effective on 6/16.


----------



## nunzia

newfamilyman said:


> I got mine, too. I think that killed my final hope for revising my contract for the improved incentives.



On page 3 it says you can cancel within 7 (or 10..it's confusing) days of receipt. But I guess doing this is way more of a pain than modifying...


----------



## DVCGeek

I got my final report yesterday as well.  DW & I decided it wasn't worth it to us to try and cancel and redo our little 50 point add on to try and get the new incentives...  Good luck to anyone still trying to do so!


----------



## squidmo

jweiss said:


> Is there a thread for those who are going to be at VGC on opening day?  We are not VGC owners,  but have booked a 2 bedroom for those first few days.  ~Jennifer



We will be there opening night in a studio, and then Thurs-Sunday in the regular hotel rooms using the 3-night stay we got as part of the Grand Firsts event back in March.


----------



## toocherie

i will be there opening night for one night in a studio (I live close).  does anyone know if they do anything special?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Okay, I booked my ressie for next May, but MS said that VGC had no theme park views. I don't think that's correct, and I will call tomorrow and request that view.
Is there any definitive word on views??

Also, has anyone noticed there ressie on the site shows it's booked with reservation points? 
I called and questioned that, but they said it was a website glitch. I hope they're right, as that could cause a problem should the need to cancel arise.

Thanx,
MG


----------



## tjkraz

Maistre Gracey said:


> Okay, I booked my ressie for next May, but MS said that VGC had no theme park views. I don't think that's correct, and I will call tomorrow and request that view.
> Is there any definitive word on views??



It's probably like BCV where they won't accept an "Epcot View" request.  The construction going up behind Paradise Pier is definitely DVC Villas.


----------



## SoCalKDG

There is some info on the layout of the DVC's at VGC in this thread:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2212581


Note that it looks like all DVC units will have either park or pool view with none of them having the street view.  Plus if you look to your right from you pool view balcony you should see DCA and Grizzley rapids.


----------



## HeffalumpB

I added on here but so far no trip "home" planned!


----------



## rmonty02

Maistre Gracey said:


> Okay, I booked my ressie for next May, but MS said that VGC had no theme park views. I don't think that's correct, and I will call tomorrow and request that view.
> Is there any definitive word on views??



I was able to request CA park view.  MS said it was CA park or pool view.


----------



## SoCalKDG

rmonty02 said:


> I was able to request CA park view.  MS said it was CA park or pool view.


But since every person will request DCA park view, it doesn't mean much, except half the people being unhappy.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Thanx everybody... I'm calling now!

MG


----------



## Maistre Gracey

I feel better now... I may not get my request, but at least I tried! 

MG


----------



## Tozzie

Maistre Gracey said:


> I feel better now... I may not get my request, but at least I tried!
> 
> MG



A couple of weeks ago I was in California and wanted to see the rooms ( I already have points at VGH)  and the guide that took me to see them told me that 77% of the rooms have a theme park view.  I don't know if he was right or not but that is what he told me.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Tozzie said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was in California and wanted to see the rooms ( I already have points at VGH)  and the guide that took me to see them told me that 77% of the rooms have a theme park view.  I don't know if he was right or not but that is what he told me.


That's some good dirt... Thanx for the info!

MG


----------



## stampinshauna

SoCalKDG said:


> But since every person will request DCA park view, it doesn't mean much, except half the people being unhappy.



I think some people (like myself) won't request a certain view.  I really don't care, and I'm happy just because I'll be at VGC.


----------



## DVCGeek

stampinshauna said:


> I think some people (like myself) won't request a certain view.  I really don't care, and I'm happy just because I'll be at VGC.



I'm in that boat; I want "first available" when I try to check in (assuming I arrive before 4)!  Of course, it's easy to say that now while I'm contemplating going home there for the first time in Oct. 2010!


----------



## BlazerFan

Has anyone had success modifying or canceling and re-doing a closed contract if they have already used some of the incentives?  I thought I saw a comment from someone that any used developer points would have to be paid for...

We used about 20% of our developer points so far but if we could pay for our use and re-do our contract with the current incentives, we could get more points at the current rate.  

I called our guide today and he said he would talk to his manager to see if we could re-do a closed contract, but when I mentioned we had used some of our developer points he said it wouldn't be possible, even if we reimbursed for the use.

thanks for your help!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The information about repaying the DP's is in the documents you received - I remember reading it but haven't pulled out the docs to see exactly where.  My guess is that it's going to be on the supplemental agreement for the DP's.


----------



## SoCalKDG

OK, about 85% sure here:

10  2-bedrooms face Grizzley Rapids.
13  2-bedrooms face the pool, of which 3 might have partial views of Grizzley Rapids.
23  2-bedrooms face the Lagoon/Boardwalk area of DCA

1 Grand Villa faces the pool, but the balcony will allow viewing of Grizzley Rapids as well.

1 Grand Villa faces the Lagoon/Boardwalk area of DCA and will allow viewing of Grizzley Rapids.

48 units total, correct?


----------



## SoCalKDG

Just booked June 6 - June 11 in a one bedroom.  

The good news is crowds will be light as most kids are still in school.  The bad news is it might be June Gloom with 70° weather thus the pools might be a no go.  Just never know here in So Cal.


----------



## thelionqueen

SoCalKDG said:


> OK, about 85% sure here:
> 
> 10  2-bedrooms face Grizzley Rapids.
> 13  2-bedrooms face the pool, of which 3 might have partial views of Grizzley Rapids.
> 25  2-bedrooms face the Lagoon/Boardwalk area of DCA
> 
> 1 Grand Villa faces the pool, but the balcony will allow viewing of Grizzley Rapids as well.
> 
> 1 Grand Villa faces the Lagoon/Boardwalk area of DCA and will allow viewing of Grizzley Rapids.
> 
> 50 units total, correct?



I thought there were only 48 units.  And from the looks of the brochure (all I've seen) it looks like all rooms have a somewhat good view.  Anyone else know different?


----------



## SoCalKDG

thelionqueen said:


> I thought there were only 48 units.  And from the looks of the brochure (all I've seen) it looks like all rooms have a somewhat good view.  Anyone else know different?


You are correct on 48, I had updated this info elsewhere, but forgot to update it here.  Approx. 70% of the rooms should have park view, the balance having pool view.  Its possible that the top two floors with pool view might be able to see Disneyland fireworks over the GC hotel rooms accross the pool.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SoCalKDG said:


> Just booked June 6 - June 11 in a one bedroom.
> 
> The good news is crowds will be light as most kids are still in school.  The bad news is it might be June Gloom with 70° weather thus the pools might be a no go.  Just never know here in So Cal.



Thanks for posting this - it reminded me I need to call in a few days for our ressie for my BD on June 11th!    Hope you didn't take the last 1 BR!!!


----------



## SoCalKDG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks for posting this - it reminded me I need to call in a few days for our ressie for my BD on June 11th!    Hope you didn't take the last 1 BR!!!


You can have our room.  Looks like we check out when you check in.  I'll make sure there aren't torn carpets, a broken TV, stained couch, food piled up, etc.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SoCalKDG said:


> You can have our room.  Looks like we check out when you check in.  I'll make sure there aren't torn carpets, a broken TV, stained couch, food piled up, etc.



Actually, we'll be trying to head down either on the 8th or 9th and will check out on the 12th so maybe we'll be neighbors instead!


----------



## SoCalKDG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Actually, we'll be trying to head down either on the 8th or 9th and will check out on the 12th so maybe we'll be neighbors instead!


Call today and stay an extra day.


----------



## thelionqueen

So I was finally able to log on and see my BEAUTIFUL and FABULOUS GCV points in my account!!
I cannot believe how much I love my DVC points, and my new points @ GCV!!
I am getting a stone @ DL and can't wait to see it on my first trip "home" to GCV.  Now...if they would only convert one of the DLH towers into a DVC, my world would be perfect!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SoCalKDG said:


> Call today and stay an extra day.



LOL - maybe I should!  As it is DH may have a hard time getting away at that time so shorter is probably better.  And he also wants to send an employee to DL for a couple of days as a bonus so I may be out of points.    Gotta go check my spreadsheet and see what I have allocated.


----------



## mickeymark34

I know I am a little late to this party, and would've posted sooner, but here goes. My wife and I decided to buy into Disney Vacation Club as first time Members on the day the Villa's at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa went on sale. We got 160 points. We are very excited to be Members of Disney Vacation Club.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mickeymark34 said:


> I know I am a little late to this party, and would've posted sooner, but here goes. My wife and I decided to buy into Disney Vacation Club as first time Members on the day the Villa's at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa went on sale. We got 160 points. We are very excited to be Members of Disney Vacation Club.



Never too late - the VGC party is just about to start!  

Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Well, for our very first DVC ressie, we've booked a 2 bedroom lockoff for early Feb 2010.  We'll be traveling with another family, and we will be staying for 3 nights...and I can hardly wait!

I'm looking forward to using the kitchen for breakfasts; except when we go to Goofy's Kitchen...


----------



## mickeymark34

Thank you for the "Welcome Home". I STILL can't believe we are members, 4 months later. We got 160 incentive points, and got to stay, for our very first time, at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel, with a Downtown Disney view. It was beautiful.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Just booked another 3 nights at the GCVs, Sept 27-30, this year!  Woohoo!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Quick question, who is staying at the GCV the first week?  We are staying there the second week they are open, but it would be cool to get trip reports from 1st weekers.


----------



## ebr@vgc

After being on the fence about DVC for two years, we dove in and bought 160 points at VGC in late June. We live 30 minutes away from DL and we'll be home on opening day for one night. Originally confirmed for a 1 bedroom, our studio wait list came through this weekend. We're on the wait list for December 31.

Where do you all get those little signature thingies?


----------



## dwelty

wideeyedwonder said:


> Quick question, who is staying at the GCV the first week?  We are staying there the second week they are open, but it would be cool to get trip reports from 1st weekers.



I will be checking in there opening day and plan on posting a trip report with photos.


----------



## thelionqueen

ebr@vgc said:


> After being on the fence about DVC for two years, we dove in and bought 160 points at VGC in late June. We live 30 minutes away from DL and we'll be home on opening day for one night. Originally confirmed for a 1 bedroom, our studio wait list came through this weekend. We're on the wait list for December 31.
> 
> Where do you all get those little signature thingies?


Find whichever picture you like best (in anyone's signature line), right click on it, then go to properties, then highlight everything in properties. 

Go to usercp (on Disboards), then edit signature, then enter 





 (no spaces)
there you go!!
Welcome HOME!!!


----------



## toocherie

dwelty said:


> I will be checking in there opening day and plan on posting a trip report with photos.



I am also checking in (but just for one night) opening day!  Wonder if they'll do anything special?


----------



## MCSfromWA

We will be there on the second night for the weekend.  We had planned and bought airline tickets back in April for that weekend to celebrate my husband's Birthday.  We were delighted when it was announced that we would be there for opening weekend and ecstatic when we actually got our ressies!   But I am a little disappointed that we won't be there on the first night.  

We will be going to DLR next month as well and staying in the GC.  I wonder if DVC will be offering "sneek peeks" like they have been doing at BLT?

I hope we have enough points.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

MCSfromWA said:


> We had planned and bought airline tickets back in April for that weekend to celebrate my husband's Birthday.  We were delighted when it was announced that we would be there for opening weekend and ecstatic when we actually got our ressies!



That's what happened to us...we had plans to book rooms at the GC ($$$!) for late September and bank the points we would have used for that trip (we go twice a year), but the new opening date allowed us to start using points one trip sooner...within a week of opening.



I wonder what bugs they will have to work out that first month...


----------



## toocherie

wideeyedwonder said:


> That's what happened to us...we had plans to book rooms at the GC ($$$!) for late September and bank the points we would have used for that trip (we go twice a year), but the new opening date allowed us to start using points one trip sooner...within a week of opening.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what bugs they will have to work out that first month...



I think the CMs get to stay there before we DVC members on September 23rd so I'm hoping any bugs get worked out by them!  LOL


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Is anyone else a bit confused when looking at their VGC dues balance on the web site? It appears they charged a small amount in June, and nothing for the rest of the year.
Perhaps it's just not set up yet, or even more likely I'm not completely grassping things...

MG


----------



## nunzia

MCSfromWA said:


> We will be there on the second night for the weekend.  We had planned and bought airline tickets back in April for that weekend to celebrate my husband's Birthday.  We were delighted when it was announced that we would be there for opening weekend and ecstatic when we actually got our ressies!   But I am a little disappointed that we won't be there on the first night.
> 
> We will be going to DLR next month as well and staying in the GC.  I wonder if DVC will be offering "sneek peeks" like they have been doing at BLT?
> 
> I hope we have enough points.



We'll be there labor Day weekend and am hoping the same thing


----------



## toocherie

nunzia said:


> We'll be there labor Day weekend and am hoping the same thing



What "sneak peeks" have they been doing at BLT?


----------



## thelionqueen

wideeyedwonder said:


> Quick question, who is staying at the GCV the first week?  We are staying there the second week they are open, but it would be cool to get trip reports from 1st weekers.




When exactly is opening day?  Sorry, having a moment


----------



## wideeyedwonder

thelionqueen said:


> When exactly is opening day?  Sorry, having a moment



September 23, if I remember right...originally it was going to be November 30?

The change worked out well, as we already had a trip to the DLR planned for Sept 27-30...it was nice of them to schedule the opening while still in "adventure" season, which saves us a few points!

It's gonna be so sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## MCSfromWA

toocherie wrote:
_What "sneak peeks" have they been doing at BLT? _

I was referring to the "Vacation As You Wirsh" presentations that they are doing at BLT right now.  It seems to be sa sales event but it sounds like a number of DVC-ers have been signing up so that they can have a tour of BLT.  I think it would be really cool if DVC decided to do a similar type of presentation at VGC.


----------



## SoCalKDG

This should get all VGC owners excited.   New WOC photos and video.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JISxDOzfKvc

and a huge collection of photos

http://micechat.com/forums/disneyla...ens-featuring-world-color.html#post1055441752 


You could be watching this show from your own room, or the newly built viewing area.  Sorry you won't be able to listen to this from your TV like the fireworks at BLT.  

You can hear it live from your balcony.


----------



## nunzia

toocherie said:


> What "sneak peeks" have they been doing at BLT?



I don't know..but maybe I can look and see the real rooms or something.


----------



## thelionqueen

SoCalKDG said:


> This should get all VGC owners excited.   New WOC photos and video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JISxDOzfKvc
> 
> and a huge collection of photos
> 
> http://micechat.com/forums/disneyla...ens-featuring-world-color.html#post1055441752
> 
> 
> You could be watching this show from your own room, or the newly built viewing area.  Sorry you won't be able to listen to this from your TV like the fireworks at BLT.
> 
> You can hear it live from your balcony.



Thanks for the links, it looks AMAZING!!  And also looks like will be up and running for our late May 2010 trip! 

One question though, in reading the comments under the pics in the link, it says Toy Story Mania (and boardwalk games) have been removed; can this be right?  TSM just opened last year


----------



## DVCGeek

thelionqueen said:


> TOne question though, in reading the comments under the pics in the link, it says Toy Story Mania (and boardwalk games) have been removed; can this be right?  TSM just opened last year



I'm almost positive they just mean removed from the "coming soon" type *displays in Blue Sky Cellar* since they are open attractions.  I'm sure we would have heard tons of screams had the actual attractions been closed so I'm not worried at all!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

When does World of Color open?  I know the Promos say Spring of 2010.  I wonder if it will be done by Spring Break trip I'm taking on March 28th thru April 2nd?   I do hope so!


----------



## nunzia

SoCalKDG said:


> This should get all VGC owners excited.   New WOC photos and video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JISxDOzfKvc
> 
> and a huge collection of photos
> 
> http://micechat.com/forums/disneyla...ens-featuring-world-color.html#post1055441752
> 
> 
> You could be watching this show from your own room, or the newly built viewing area.  Sorry you won't be able to listen to this from your TV like the fireworks at BLT.
> 
> You can hear it live from your balcony.



It just occured to me that I booked for May 2010 to get a shot at the Food & Wine Festival..maybe WOC will be open too


----------



## MCSfromWA

After looking at the links about CA ... I need more points!


----------



## preedymtnwest

Well, I'm coming a bit late to this thread, but not late enough, I guess, to purchasing my add on! 

I called the first day the non-Founders could and added on 100 pts at VGC to get the 3-night cruise; unfortunately, my guide didn't mention (I don't think) that for 25 more points, I could have had a 4-night cruise - oh well.  And now the price keeps going down.... Hindsight is 20/20, and I coulda/shoulda/woulda been checking the boards for info, but I'm just glad to be a VGC owner!

I was worried, also, about sell outs, and about getting reservations, but I was able to get my first two nights in a GV in Feb 2010 using VGC points during the "home resort only" window in June, then had to wait until today to finish the ressie for a 3rd night in the GV, then 4 nights in a 2 br.  No problems, luckily, but I have borrowed almost all of my 2010 pts to do it!  

We're splurging on the GV for a family reunion - my DSis and her family are coming down from WA with us, then our one and only cousin from San Jose is going to join us with his family for the GV nights.  The last time my DSis, my cousin, his wife, and I were at DL together was in 1968 - so this will be fun!  

I am soooo excited to hang out in the GV - it may be the only time!  It'd be nice if WOC was up and running, but I doubt it, as Feb isn't exactly "Spring!"  It will be great anyway!

Thanks to everyone for the links and photos and info about where the villas are and what the views are, etc.!  It does make it hard to wait until Feb!! 

Is there some kind of "DISboard t-shirt" or secret wave we give each other while we're there?


----------



## Mattsmommy

preedymtnwest said:


> Is there some kind of "DISboard t-shirt" or secret wave we give each other while we're there?



No but you can get a lime green mickey head paint chip from home depot and write your username on it and clip it to your bag or wherever.


----------



## preedymtnwest

Mattsmommy said:


> No but you can get a lime green mickey head paint chip from home depot and write your username on it and clip it to your bag or wherever.



Cool - thanks!  I used the DISboards extensively during our first DVC trip last February to BCV and a 3-night Wonder cruise, also with my DSis family - it's becoming a February tradition, but will be much easier for us West Coasters with VGC in the picture.

I know the Mickey heads you mean - I magnetized some for our stateroom door, another great DISboard idea!

As of now we'll be at VCG Feb 14-21, 2010, first three nights in a GV.  That's our mid-winter break, too.  See some of you there!


----------



## Tozzie

MCSfromWA said:


> After looking at the links about CA ... I need more points!



That is what happened to me, I actually went to DL in June and decided I didn't have enough points for VGC so I added on more.


----------



## thelionqueen

Yesterday I made our first GCV ressie with no problem.  I was very happy to get the reservation, but the ease of availability was surprising.  

We will be in a studio for 10 nights beginning May 23, 2010 

I carefully chose 130 points so that if we used 2 years points per vacation, that would be what we need.  My brother and his family will join us sometimes, and I kept coming up with 254 points for different times of year, different accommodations and different nights.  

Since we usually stay onsite @ DLH and a regular room is more than enough room for us, I chose the studio over the 1br.  We also have family close and dine with them or go to our favorite restaurants (5 that we visit a couple times each) so we truly don't need a kitchen.  By doing that, we only had to borrow 67 from 2011 point allottment   I fully counted on borrowing the full amount, but am happy to stay 10 nights and still have 63 left..WOOO HOOO!

I can't wait to go home to GCV and see my new walkway "tile" @ DLR, it will TRULY be a magical trip!!

On another thought, has anyone had any trouble getting a reservation?  I'm surprised that everyone seems to be getting exactly what they want and that is inclusive of the 7 month window...just curious


----------



## toocherie

thelionqueen said:


> Thanks for the links, it looks AMAZING!!  And also looks like will be up and running for our late May 2010 trip!
> 
> One question though, in reading the comments under the pics in the link, it says Toy Story Mania (and boardwalk games) have been removed; can this be right?  TSM just opened last year



No, they have not been removed.  Rode TSMM today and peeked at the boardwalk games.



thelionqueen said:


> On another thought, has anyone had any trouble getting a reservation?  I'm surprised that everyone seems to be getting exactly what they want and that is inclusive of the 7 month window...just curious



I could not get the first weekend of December this year.  I'm waitlisted.


----------



## DVCGeek

thelionqueen said:


> I can't wait to go home to GCV and see my new walkway "tile" @ DLR, it will TRULY be a magical trip!!



Same here!  I didn't get my replica yet, I think it is supposed to arrive in October and the real one installed in November.  Just TRYING to wait at least semi-patiently until October 2010 for my first VGC trip...  At least I have 3 WDW trips between now and then.  In fact, I just bought my first annual passes.  In the past I always used MYW no expiration Park Hoppers...  DVC discounts are cool!    That'll help tide me over!


----------



## forevercruising

DVCGeek said:


> Same here!  I didn't get my replica yet, I think it is supposed to arrive in October and the real one installed in November.



Hey, LionQueen and DVCGeek!

What did you both decide to put on your bricks?  Did you include the date you became owners at VGC?  We are still deciding and, since the options are somewhat limited, it might help us to know what others have chosen!  

Thanks much!


----------



## DVCGeek

We:

The <lastname>'s
Anaheim, CA
April 18, 2009

DW wanted the " 's "; it shows ownership of our little piece of Anaheim real-estate.  THE CM thought it sounded a little funny, but of course let us do it.  The date is when I signed our final VGC contract (I ammended my 40 pointer to be 50 so I could take advantage of the first tier price incentives available at the time).


----------



## DVCGeek

Just searched the California Orange County website and my Grant Deed for VGC is showing as recorded 06-29-2009 along with something like 1800 others on various dates from Disney.  Has anyone received back their paper copies of the recorded documents yet?  I have NOT as of saturday's mail at least...  BTW, the website is:  http://cr.ocgov.com/grantorgrantee/index.asp


----------



## toocherie

DVCGeek said:


> Just searched the California Orange County website and my Grant Deed for VGC is showing as recorded 06-29-2009 along with something like 1800 others on various dates from Disney.  Has anyone received back their paper copies of the recorded documents yet?  I have NOT as of saturday's mail at least...  BTW, the website is:  http://cr.ocgov.com/grantorgrantee/index.asp



I think I got mine on Saturday--it looks like it at least.  I haven't opened it yet.


----------



## minniemoms

I got mine either Friday or Saturday...
I still fell so bad that I didn't wait to buy my points. So much better now.


----------



## SoCalKDG

DVCGeek said:


> Just searched the California Orange County website and my Grant Deed for VGC is showing as recorded 06-29-2009 along with something like 1800 others on various dates from Disney.  Has anyone received back their paper copies of the recorded documents yet?  I have NOT as of saturday's mail at least...  BTW, the website is:  http://cr.ocgov.com/grantorgrantee/index.asp



48 2 bedrooms and Grand Villas gives us approx. 2500 units per year and approx. 1,000,000 points.   If everyone bought an ave. of 200 points we get 1805 X 200 =  361k, or 36% sold.  Now it looks like the recording happens 1-2 months after purchase, thus we might be at around 45% sold.  No matter what it looks like there is still a large amount of points available and should last the rest of the year.       Or not.


----------



## tjkraz

SoCalKDG said:


> 48 2 bedrooms and Grand Villas gives us approx. 2500 units per year and approx. 1,000,000 points.   If everyone bought an ave. of 200 points we get 1805 X 200 =  361k, or 36% sold.  Now it looks like the recording happens 1-2 months after purchase, thus we might be at around 45% sold.  No matter what it looks like there is still a large amount of points available and should last the rest of the year.       Or not.



I think the sold numbers may be far smaller.  

Performing a wide open search yields multiple results for for a single contract.  It may have something to do with financing the purchase.  In terms of the actual contracts recorded, I came up with only 948 thru June 30.  And that includes multiple contracts for single individuals.  I know someone who bought about 200 points and split it over 3 contracts.  He is listed 3 times in those 948 records.

So I think the total number of contracts sold is far less than the 1800 that DVCGeek mentioned and the average points per contract may be less than 200 if people are routinely splitting their large contracts (impossible to tell on that second point, though.)

Really surprising numbers, IMO.


----------



## nunzia

DVCGeek said:


> Just searched the California Orange County website and my Grant Deed for VGC is showing as recorded 06-29-2009 along with something like 1800 others on various dates from Disney.  Has anyone received back their paper copies of the recorded documents yet?  I have NOT as of saturday's mail at least...  BTW, the website is:  http://cr.ocgov.com/grantorgrantee/index.asp



I got something in the mail on Saturday and just shoved it in the drawer..maybe I should look at it...


----------



## nunzia

tjkraz said:


> I think the sold numbers may be far smaller.
> 
> Performing a wide open search yields multiple results for for a single contract.  It may have something to do with financing the purchase.  In terms of the actual contracts recorded, I came up with only 948 thru June 30.  And that includes multiple contracts for single individuals.  I know someone who bought about 200 points and split it over 3 contracts.  He is listed 3 times in those 948 records.
> 
> So I think the total number of contracts sold is far less than the 1800 that DVCGeek mentioned and the average points per contract may be less than 200 if people are routinely splitting their large contracts (impossible to tell on that second point, though.)
> 
> Really surprising numbers, IMO.


Also..I noticed that our two contracts are listed in each of our names as seperate records and then each is also listed as a Grant Deed and Trust deed. So our two little contracts are listed eight different times.
I wish I could buy more points..


----------



## lisah0711

DVCGeek said:


> Just searched the California Orange County website and my Grant Deed for VGC is showing as recorded 06-29-2009 along with something like 1800 others on various dates from Disney.  Has anyone received back their paper copies of the recorded documents yet?  I have NOT as of saturday's mail at least...  BTW, the website is:  http://cr.ocgov.com/grantorgrantee/index.asp



Thanks for the link.  Our contracts recorded on 6/25/2009.  I am sure that there is no rhyme or reason to the recording order.  Still don't have the deed back though but as long as it is of record, I don't mind.  

Now to plan a trip for 2010!


----------



## SoCalKDG

tjkraz said:


> I think the sold numbers may be far smaller.
> 
> Performing a wide open search yields multiple results for for a single contract.  It may have something to do with financing the purchase.  In terms of the actual contracts recorded, I came up with only 948 thru June 30.  And that includes multiple contracts for single individuals.  I know someone who bought about 200 points and split it over 3 contracts.  He is listed 3 times in those 948 records.
> 
> So I think the total number of contracts sold is far less than the 1800 that DVCGeek mentioned and the average points per contract may be less than 200 if people are routinely splitting their large contracts (impossible to tell on that second point, though.)
> 
> Really surprising numbers, IMO.


You are right, it is less than half of the numbers I listed.  Which is wierd because I saw at least 100 people make purchases the one weekend I was at the DLR for an evening event a few months back.

I wonder if they will make all the rooms available, or only about 25% of the rooms since thats all thats been sold?  If all are available then thats good news for the rest of DVC owners inside the 7 month window.


----------



## "Got Disney"

SoCalKDG said:


> You are right, it is less than half of the numbers I listed. Which is wierd because I saw at least 100 people make purchases the one weekend I was at the DLR for an evening event a few months back.
> 
> I wonder if they will make all the rooms available, or only about 25% of the rooms since thats all thats been sold? If all are available then thats good news for the rest of DVC owners inside the 7 month window.


 
If what you are all saying is correct than as a San Diegan who uses their points at the Grand all the time than that would work out great for us.

We book later anyway.  We booked 2 months ago and are staying Concierge for 7 days starting this Saturday.  After 2010 we will have no more concierge at the Grand and will have to stay in the villas.  Or stay at one of the other 2 hotels on property.

WE were going to join all of you in purchasing points there but decided to hold off for Hawaii.  We have 400 -points and want 200 more.  Although the chances of getting into Hawaii will be much easier I'm sure than into the Grand since Hawaii will have sooooo many more Villas.

So who knows once we stay in the Grand Villas we may just change our minds and buy there.  But for sure will have no problem with DH going to Hawaii every year.


----------



## DVCGeek

My title insurance policy for my VGC contract arrived in yesterday's mail.  Not earth shattering, but nice to have all the same!


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

DVCGeek said:


> My title insurance policy for my VGC contract arrived in yesterday's mail.  Not earth shattering, but nice to have all the same!



I got those documents last week.

I had a question for the VGC owners here. I bought 100 VGC points for the cruise incentive a couple of months ago. I'm curious if everyone received VGC points that started in their 2009 use year or in the 2010 use year? My first allocation for VGC points is in the 2010 use year for some reason. Any ideas why that would be?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> I got those documents last week.
> 
> I had a question for the VGC owners here. I bought 100 VGC points for the cruise incentive a couple of months ago. I'm curious if everyone received VGC points that started in their 2009 use year or in the 2010 use year? My first allocation for VGC points is in the 2010 use year for some reason. Any ideas why that would be?


Don't know... Unless it's something to do with your use year. Perhaps if your UY is very early in the calendar year you start in 2010??
We have a September UY and our first points are 2009. We did not take the cruise option.

MG


----------



## tjkraz

They were giving 2009 points to those with Use Years of June - December.  Earlier UYs won't get their first points until 2010 due to the late year opening of the resort.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> I got those documents last week.
> 
> I had a question for the VGC owners here. I bought 100 VGC points for the cruise incentive a couple of months ago. I'm curious if everyone received VGC points that started in their 2009 use year or in the 2010 use year? My first allocation for VGC points is in the 2010 use year for some reason. Any ideas why that would be?



June thru Dec UY's all received 2009 points.  All other UY's started in 2010.  I'm not certain how Disney goes about deciding this but it's probably related to the originally scheduled opening date of late Nov.  BLT was originally scheduled to open in Sept I think and all the UY's received current points.  I have two UY's (Apr and Oct) and of course wanted my VGC points in the April.    I almost switched to Oct b/c of this but decided to stay with April since in the long run that's what will work best for us for those points.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

tjkraz said:


> They were giving 2009 points to those with Use Years of June - December.  Earlier UYs won't get their first points until 2010 due to the late year opening of the resort.



I didn't know about this. I have a March UY but I don't see why it should make any difference when my UY begins. I'm not sure why they aren't giving 2009 points to everyone who bought at VGC in the months before the resort opened.  Why make any distinction at all?  

It seems like I am losing out on a years worth of points that I have paid for.


----------



## DVCGeek

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> I'm not sure why they aren't giving 2009 points to everyone who bought at VGC in the months before the resort opened.  Why make any distinction at all?



I read somewhere that the line is weather or not your banking window was supposed to end before the resort was scheduled to open.  If it was, then you don't get any 2009 points.  As for why they made that distinction I can't say- perhaps DVC thought more people would complain about getting less than a year to use points that they didn't get a chance to bank than would be upset about getting 1 fewer Use Year?  I assume people in your situation will NOT be charged dues for those points so that should help even things out to some extent...


----------



## nunzia

I'm also March use year and understood that I wouldn't get any 09 points and was OK with that.


----------



## toocherie

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> I didn't know about this. I have a March UY but I don't see why it should make any difference when my UY begins. I'm not sure why they aren't giving 2009 points to everyone who bought at VGC in the months before the resort opened.  Why make any distinction at all?
> 
> It seems like I am losing out on a years worth of points that I have paid for.



You're not losing out  . . . .you'll get points at the end of the term that those of us that got 2009 points won't get.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

toocherie said:


> You're not losing out  . . . .you'll get points at the end of the term that those of us that got 2009 points won't get.



Is that true? For that to be the case then some would get their last points in 2058 and others in 2059. I'd really rather have the points now.

My docs say that the term of the time share at VGC continue thru 1/31/2060 I assume that date is the same for everyone-am I wrong on that? If this is correct, then those with UY in Jan-May, (and who don't receive points at VGC for the first time until 2010) will receive points  in 2010 for the first time and then 49 more UY worth of points over the life of the contract meaning that their last UY that they will receive points would be in 2059.

So for those with UY June-Dec, they will receive points in 2009 and then 49 more UY worth of points over the life of the contract meaning that their last UY that they will receive points would be in 2058. 

I need some clarification on this. I'm going to write to Membersatisfaction to ssee if I can get an answer.


----------



## DVCGeek

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> So for those with UY June-Dec, they will receive points in 2009 and then 49 more UY worth of points over the life of the contract meaning that their last UY that they will receive points would be in 2058.
> 
> I need some clarification on this. I'm going to write to Membersatisfaction to ssee if I can get an answer.



I'm really interested in hearing your clarification.  I have an August UY and was always assuming I'd get points in August 2059 (for both BLT & VGC) that just wouldn't have a full year to use, but I guess this could be right...  Bummer if it is; I based my costs of ownership on 51 years worth of points.  Might have to adjust my spreadsheets!  Oh well, not the end of the world if I have to do so.


----------



## tjkraz

For the most part, those with the later-year UYs will be getting an extra year's points.  Everyone will receive points through 2059, however some got their first points in 2009 and some in 2010.  

Of course, it remains to be seen how much flexibility the latter UYs will have in using their final set of points.  The land lease expires on 1/31/2060.  So with a Dec UY getting its last set of points 12/1/2059, the member will theoretically have only 2 months to use the points. Particularly if point borrowing is suspended as some postulate.  

But we really won't know the full impact for another 50 years (or at least 33 years when the 2042 resort owners are impacted.)  

Realistically DVC had to draw the line somewhere.  Despite DVC being a point-based timeshare, you can't sell more points than exists capacity.  

VGC isn't going to open until late-September.  If this were a more traditional fixed-week timeshare, the developer couldn't sell 52 weeks' worth of ownership in 2009 if the property will only be open for about 14 weeks of the year.  

A February Use Year runs from 2/1/09 to 1/31/10.  And VGC won't be open until 8 months of that UY have already passed.  Similar to the fixed-week example, there is no way to accommodate all FEB UY owners when the building will only be available for occupancy for 1/3 of that Use Year.  

Is it "fair" to all owners.  No.  But it's necessary.  The dates were all spelled out in the contracts and I don't see there being any recourse available.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

tjkraz said:


> *For the most part, those with the later-year UYs will be getting an extra year's points. * Everyone will receive points through 2059, however some got their first points in 2009 and some in 2010.
> 
> Of course, it remains to be seen how much flexibility the latter UYs will have in using their final set of points.  The land lease expires on 1/31/2060.  So with a Dec UY getting its last set of points 12/1/2059, the member will theoretically have only 2 months to use the points. Particularly if point borrowing is suspended as some postulate.
> 
> But we really won't know the full impact for another 50 years (or at least 33 years when the 2042 resort owners are impacted.)
> 
> Realistically DVC had to draw the line somewhere.  Despite DVC being a point-based timeshare, you can't sell more points than exists capacity.
> 
> *VGC isn't going to open until late-September. * If this were a more traditional fixed-week timeshare, the developer couldn't sell 52 weeks' worth of ownership in 2009 if the property will only be open for about 14 weeks of the year.
> 
> A February Use Year runs from 2/1/09 to 1/31/10.  And VGC won't be open until 8 months of that UY have already passed.  Similar to the fixed-week example, there is no way to accommodate all FEB UY owners when the building will only be available for occupancy for 1/3 of that Use Year.
> 
> Is it "fair" to all owners.  No.  But it's necessary.  *The dates were all spelled out in the contracts and I don't see there being any recourse available.*



Tim, Thanks for taking the time to give your thoughts.  It doesn't seem right (to me , anyway) that two people could buy 100 pointsfor the same dollar amount in March 2009 for VGC and one person with a Jun UY gets 51 UY of points and someone with a March UY gets 50 yrs of points.  

I'm not sure what is actually spelled out in the contracts. My VGC contract was drawn up on March 26, 2009 and says my use year begins the first day of March 2010. 

Are you saying that if I had a contract with a June UY, it would say that the UY begins on the first day of June 2009? I not sure if that would be possible because the resort is not ready for occupancy yet. I would think that it would say June 2010. Can anyone with a June UY (or later) check page 1 on their purchase agreement? 

And then how would this all relate to when I start paying dues? Do I start paying dues in March 2010 or in Sept when the resort opens? I don't think that I have any legal standing for recourse here but I would like an explanation from DVC.


----------



## DVCGeek

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> Are you saying that if I had a contract with a June UY, it would say that the UY begins on the first day of June 2009? I not sure if that would be possible because the resort is not ready for occupancy yet. I would think that it would say June 2010. Can anyone with a June UY (or later) check page 1 on their purchase agreement?



Purchase agreement is at home BUT I have August 2009 VGC points (& BLT ones) showing up on DVCMember.com and have already booked reservations using both sets of points.  The first trip starts Oct. 23, 2009, but due to availability is @ VWL & SSR...  My guide told me that I would NOT be allowed to USE my points until the resort opened and that my dues would not begin until the resort opened, since that would be after my UY began in both cases.

I would hope that those with UYs not giving them points until 2010 would have no calendar 2009 dues and get their 2010 dues prorated for the number of months they actually have, but I have no idea if that will be the case.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

DVCGeek said:


> I would hope that those with UYs not giving them points until 2010 would have no calendar 2009 dues and get their 2010 dues prorated for the number of months they actually have, but I have no idea if that will be the case.


I'm almost certain that's the way it will work.

In addition, we won't really know if some of us will get 51 UYs worth of points until we know the "end game". 
We don't yet know how the end will happen. Will they really dole out points in December, 2059? It's possible they look at us and say we've got our 50 years...

MG


----------



## nunzia

Maistre Gracey said:


> I'm almost certain that's the way it will work.
> 
> In addition, we won't really know if some of us will get 51 UYs worth of points until we know the "end game".
> We don't yet know how the end will happen. Will they really dole out points in December, 2059? It's possible they look at us and say we've got our 50 years...
> 
> MG




... I'll be 102 and probably won't care....
it's like anything else really..it's just how it is. I paid more for my points than many are now, but what are you going to do? I got DP and am going to love those, many didn't so are they upset about that? I've already borrowed some 2010 points to add on to my Jan trip and have booked for May. Maybe the incentives will go away and people buying next year will pay more than me and not get DP and only get 49 years, but aaht's how it is. I got a March year because I already had one with my OKW points, so when I heard I wouldn't get them I was in "oh well" mode..


----------



## Mr_Potts

I just wanted to introduce myself as an excited new VGC owner.  I added on 160 points at the Boston Vacation As You Wish Event in June.  I couldn't resist the price per point or the idea of living at Disneyland.  My first trip home will be over Columbus Day Weekend.


----------



## DVCGeek

Mr_Potts said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself as an excited new VGC owner.  I added on 160 points at the Boston Vacation As You Wish Event in June.  I couldn't resist the price per point or the idea of living at Disneyland.  My first trip home will be over Columbus Day Weekend.



Welcome to our group!


----------



## thelionqueen

WELCOME HOME NEIGHBOR!!!!


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

nunzia said:


> ... I'll be 102 and probably won't care....
> it's like anything else really..it's just how it is. I paid more for my points than many are now, but what are you going to do? I got DP and am going to love those, many didn't so are they upset about that? I've already borrowed some 2010 points to add on to my Jan trip and have booked for May. Maybe the incentives will go away and people buying next year will pay more than me and not get DP and only get 49 years, but aaht's how it is. I got a March year because I already had one with my OKW points, so when I heard I wouldn't get them I was in "oh well" mode..



There always different deals and incentives depending on when and where you purchase and I'm not upset about that at all. I'm upset to find out that the 100 points that I purchased in March for a resort that hasn't opened yet will only net me 5000 points over 50 years but someone else who bought 100 points for the same dollar amount on the same day in March for the same unopened resort will net 5100 points. I don't think that its right that I get 100less points simply based on UY.

And like you, I've already borrowed 2010 points for a vacation in 2009 after the resort opens. Thats how this whole thing got started when I said to myself why do I have to borrow points on a new contract? It shouldn't be that way. If I wanted to be at VGC on opening day and make a ressie for the first day that they are opened and use my VGC points, I would have had to borrow points to do it. But others with a later use year would just use their current VGC years points. Again, I don't think that its right. I hope to hear back from Membersatisfaction team today or Monday.


----------



## nunzia

Mr_Potts said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself as an excited new VGC owner.  I added on 160 points at the Boston Vacation As You Wish Event in June.  I couldn't resist the price per point or the idea of living at Disneyland.  My first trip home will be over Columbus Day Weekend.


----------



## nunzia

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> There always different deals and incentives depending on when and where you purchase and I'm not upset about that at all. I'm upset to find out that the 100 points that I purchased in March for a resort that hasn't opened yet will only net me 5000 points over 50 years but someone else who bought 100 points for the same dollar amount on the same day in March for the same unopened resort will net 5100 points. I don't think that its right they I get 100less points simply based on UY.
> 
> And like you, I've already borrowed 2010 points for a vacation in 2009 after the resort opens. Thats how this whole thing got started when I said to myself why do I have to borrow points on a new contract? It shouldn't be that way. If I wanted to be at VGC on opening day and make a ressie for the first day that they are opened and use my VGC points, I would have had to borrow points to do it. But others with a later use year would just use their current VGC years points. Again, I don't think that its right. I hope to hear back from Membersatisfaction team today or Monday.



I understand your frustration. My point was not that you shouldn't care, but that it was set up like it was for a reason and I guess we really can't do anything about it. I'm interested in hearing what Member Satisfaction says also, but since it's set I'm guessing they can't do anything more than give an explanation. but..if you get your 2009 points let me know and I'll be on the phone too!


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

nunzia said:


> I understand your frustration. My point was not that you shouldn't care, *but that it was set up like it was for a reason and I guess we really can't do anything about it*. I'm interested in hearing what Member Satisfaction says also, but since it's set I'm guessing they can't do anything more than give an explanation. but..if you get your 2009 points let me know and I'll be on the phone too!




I'd like to know the reason that it was set up in such a way. You are right. It is likely that nothing can be done about it but the resort isn't opened yet, and until it does open, I don't see why changes couldn't be made. 

I've only been with DVC for 2+ years, and this was our first add-on, so I don't have a lot of experience with how and when points are allocated when you buy a new contract for a new resort. Maybe Member Satisfaction will be able to explain it in a way that makes sense.


----------



## tjkraz

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> I'm upset to find out that the 100 points that I purchased in March for a resort that hasn't opened yet will only net me 5000 points over 50 years but someone else who bought 100 points for the same dollar amount on the same day in March for the same unopened resort will net 5100 points. I don't think that its right they I get 100less points simply based on UY.



I see what you're saying and have had the same thing come back to bite me at times.  But it's pretty consistent with the way DVC has always done business.

If you were to add points today at OKW, SSR or any other resort that's open, your first points for that add-on would be in the 2009 Use Year.  But if someone with an October or December UY added the same number of points at the same resort, he/she would get points for their 2008 Use Year (because that's their "current" UY.)  

Fair?  No, probably not.  But VGC isn't really an exception.  This is consistent with the way DVC has managed points for years.


----------



## SoCalKDG

A couple photos of the park view rooms.  Notice in the first photo that the rooms start on the second floor and have the top 5 floors, thus they all should have a good view as well.

The actual DVC Villas are to the right side of the red column in the middle with viewing area at top.  Look here at mintcrocodile's photos.

http://mintcrocodile.smugmug.com/photos/600026215_WdmyM-X3.jpg


Another view that shows the angle that you will be seeing into the WOC show.

http://mintcrocodile.smugmug.com/photos/600013626_AWWZt-X3.jpg 

The man in charge of the WOC, Steve Davison, says this show will be bigger than Illuminations and anything done in Tokyo.


----------



## nunzia

SoCalKDG said:


> A couple photos of the park view rooms.  Notice in the first photo that the rooms start on the second floor and have the top 5 floors, thus they all should have a good view as well.
> 
> The actual DVC Villas are to the right side of the red column in the middle with viewing area at top.  Look here at mintcrocodile's photos.
> 
> http://mintcrocodile.smugmug.com/photos/600026215_WdmyM-X3.jpg
> 
> 
> Another view that shows the angle that you will be seeing into the WOC show.
> 
> http://mintcrocodile.smugmug.com/photos/600013626_AWWZt-X3.jpg
> 
> The man in charge of the WOC, Steve Davison, says this show will be bigger than Illuminations and anything done in Tokyo.



Nice shots..thanks for sharing. That viewing area isn't large enough!
It's just amazing how RIGHT THERE the villas are to the park (you know they are, the hotels rooms too, but this angle just really shows it). Heck..someone could actually pitch you a corn dog with no problem...


----------



## thelionqueen

I just found another website that has almost daily updates of the construction, don't know if I can post it here, but it is unbelievable!  I LITERALLY get butterflies in my stomach when I see the villas and how REALLY IN the park they are!  

*On a different note, we (GCV owners) are DESPERATELY in need of a new signature picture!!!!  Any technological experts out there to create a pic for us that TRULY shows how Grand the GCV are?  The one we have now is blurry and small and doesn't give GCV the justice they deserve IMO.  ANYONE??????*


----------



## Maistre Gracey

thelionqueen said:


> I just found another website that has almost daily updates of the construction, don't know if I can post it here, but it is unbelievable!  I LITERALLY get butterflies in my stomach when I see the villas and how REALLY IN the park they are!


I think (not sure) the filter will block unwanted site links. If it won't post, will you PM me with the site?

Thanx!!

MG


----------



## preedymtnwest

thelionqueen said:


> I just found another website that has almost daily updates of the construction, don't know if I can post it here, but it is unbelievable!  I LITERALLY get butterflies in my stomach when I see the villas and how REALLY IN the park they are!
> 
> *On a different note, we (GCV owners) are DESPERATELY in need of a new signature picture!!!!  Any technological experts out there to create a pic for us that TRULY shows how Grand the GCV are?  The one we have now is blurry and small and doesn't give GCV the justice they deserve IMO.  ANYONE??????*



Thanks for the info, but Maistre Gracey is correct, it didn't show.  Could you please PM me also with the site?  I, too, am rabid for current photos and info.  We have ressies for Feb 2010 and I can't wait until VGC opens in Sept. and we get some REAL inside photos and reports!!

On your second note, I totally agree, but right now, I would be happy to be able to post a resort link - my signature page says I can't download links - does anyone know how get that allowed?  Do I have to have a certain number of posts or "earn it" somehow?  Help!  THANKS!


----------



## AFMom

I'm, as well, totally psyched.  We bought 160 points, and already have a huge vacation planned with a total of 21 family members for January.  Woot woot!
As for the use-year and points issues, we have a March UY with our other contract - but wanted 2009 points at the GCV - so had to get a June UY to get those.  I'm now realizing how inconvininet it's going to be to have 2 UY's and 3 home resorts.... oh well!
I wish there were more updates on the internet - love the ones I'm seeing.  We've got a 2 bdrm (dedicated) and a Grand Villa for Jan - I really hope someone posts pics of the Grand Villa once the resort opens....


----------



## preedymtnwest

Ditto on the GV photos, AFMom!!  We have a GV for the first 3 nights while my cousin and his family are with us, then the rest of us (my family (4) and my DSis's (4)) will move to a 2BR for the rest of the week.  I have been searching the mockups and construction photos to locate the GVs and have finally confirmed (by the telltale double-high window) that they ARE at either end of the "T," one looking north toward the pool and DL, the other looking south toward PP (and WOC when it opens - I heard March, but I'm hoping for a practice preview while we're there!!!).  It will be hard to move out of the GV, but it will be fun while it lasts!  

I'll look for a report from you in January!  

Kristina


----------



## minniemoms

So how do you find the address of the other GCV pictures?


----------



## kerickson

I'll be there next week (staying at the DLH for the first time in many moons.  Can't wait to see how far the construction has come along since May!!!


----------



## SoCalKDG

Some more WOC info.  Imagine watching this show while sipping hot cocoa on your balcony.    

http://d23.disney.go.com/articles/72109_NF_BN_InsideWofC.html


----------



## thelionqueen

SoCalKDG said:


> Some more WOC info.  Imagine watching this show while sipping hot cocoa on your balcony.
> 
> http://d23.disney.go.com/articles/72109_NF_BN_InsideWofC.html



Absolutely AMAZING!!  Can I just say one more time, I LOVE my DVC @ GCV!!!


----------



## forevercruising

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> Is that true? For that to be the case then some would get their last points in 2058 and others in 2059. I'd really rather have the points now.
> 
> My docs say that the term of the time share at VGC continue thru 1/31/2060 I assume that date is the same for everyone-am I wrong on that? If this is correct, then those with UY in Jan-May, (and who don't receive points at VGC for the first time until 2010) will receive points  in 2010 for the first time and then 49 more UY worth of points over the life of the contract meaning that their last UY that they will receive points would be in 2059.
> 
> So for those with UY June-Dec, they will receive points in 2009 and then 49 more UY worth of points over the life of the contract meaning that their last UY that they will receive points would be in 2058.
> 
> I need some clarification on this. I'm going to write to Membersatisfaction to ssee if I can get an answer.



Hey, Robo-Daddy!

Boy, do I know EXACTLY how you feel.  

Here are two places for you to read up on my posts regarding this:

1.  See post #145 in this thread, in which I put a link to a different thread regarding the Use Year controversy.

2.  Here is the link to the other thread, even though it is in post #145:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30059578#post30059578

At least you'll know that you are not alone in your frustration.

Keep us updated.

-forevercruising


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

forevercruising said:


> Hey, Robo-Daddy!
> 
> Boy, do I know EXACTLY how you feel.
> 
> Here are two places for you to read up on my posts regarding this:
> 
> 1.  See post #145 in this thread, in which I put a link to a different thread regarding the Use Year controversy.
> 
> 2.  Here is the link to the other thread, even though it is in post #145:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30059578#post30059578
> 
> At least you'll know that you are not alone in your frustration.
> 
> Keep us updated.
> 
> -forevercruising



Thanks for the info, forevercrusiing.

I just read the entire thread that you have previously started (and posted) and I have to say what I find most frustrating is that you can't get a real answer out of Memeber services other than thats just the way we do it- as if thats supposed to be an acceptable answer. 

I haven't heard back from MS yet but I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## squidmo

minniemoms said:


> So how do you find the address of the other GCV pictures?



I'm guessing this isn't the site thelionqueen uses, because the site address isn't blocked, but disneygeek has LOTS of construction photos going back all the way back to August 2007, when the parking lot was still there.

http://www.disneygeek.com/progress/grand_californian_dvc/index.php?page_id=1&image_count=0

The link starts with the most recent pictures, and then if you continue to hit next, you will go back through time to the very beginning.


----------



## thelionqueen

squidmo said:


> I'm guessing this isn't the site thelionqueen uses, because the site address isn't blocked, but disneygeek has LOTS of construction photos going back all the way back to August 2007, when the parking lot was still there.
> 
> http://www.disneygeek.com/progress/grand_californian_dvc/index.php?page_id=1&image_count=0
> 
> The link starts with the most recent pictures, and then if you continue to hit next, you will go back through time to the very beginning.



This is the site I was referring to, I just didn't try to post a link thinking it would be blocked..  Now I know, thanks!


----------



## minniemoms

WOW
Thanks for posting the link.... I am so grateful for people that post links for people like me who seem to have a hard time finding things...
HOW do they get such closeups? someone must work on the project to get some of those shots I would think.
Thanks again I loved seeing them


----------



## BeccaG

Hey all, like others created for BLT, Kidnai and to some extent the THVs I created a opening question thread for the VGCH.  Here is a link. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33030256#post33030256

Add your questions and I will add it to the opening post.  Enjoy!


----------



## thelionqueen

Hey my fellow VGC owners, this threads been quiet, let's hear some exciting news about one of my favorite DVC's


----------



## Davids-Coco

Count me in as a 200 pt owner! This is our first venture, but we are a huge disney family. California is just a much easier and cheaper trip with two kids - although we will be doing the 1 hr puddle jump and then 5 hr flight come Nov 2010 to Florida.


----------



## thelionqueen

Davids-Coco said:


> Count me in as a 200 pt owner! This is our first venture, but we are a huge disney family. California is just a much easier and cheaper trip with two kids - although we will be doing the 1 hr puddle jump and then 5 hr flight come Nov 2010 to Florida.


WELCOME HOME!!!!!


----------



## kerickson

We stayed at the DLH on points last week, and I must say we missed our Grand California!  The DL pool and grounds were beautiful, the rooms big and clean, but the walls were thin and I missed the feel of the grand lobby and the extra touches from the CMs.  Can't wait for our first VGC stay in April, might have to book a short trip before then!

Here are some pics I took of the construction while riding the Jumping Jellyfish ride.  A CM told me they are pretty much done and are in the 'moving in furniture' phase.  Lamps were on in the 1BR windows, so fun to see!

http://s256.photobucket.com/albums/hh181/kimerickson28/VGC%20Pics%20Aug%202009/


----------



## toocherie

I am planning on staying Opening Night--who else will be there?  Will they do anything special do you think?  will there be a special pin?


----------



## DVCGeek

toocherie said:


> I am planning on staying Opening Night--who else will be there?  Will they do anything special do you think?  will there be a special pin?



They had the free limited edition Minnie lithographs for opening day guests at BLT + they sold out the limited edition BLT pins by 10 AM, so I would think they'll do something similar @ VGC.  Be interesting to see & hear what it is!!!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

46 more days for us...we will be there the second week after opening, just in time for the new Space Mountain Halloween overlay!  Woohoo!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I won't be able to get there till next springbut I am looking forward to TRs with lots of details this fall.


----------



## squidmo

toocherie said:


> I am planning on staying Opening Night--who else will be there?  Will they do anything special do you think?  will there be a special pin?



We will be there opening night too, and technically staying for just one night, although we will be at the GCH for the next three nights, using the hotel stay we got when we purchased our GCV points at the Disneyland event back in March.  I don't know if they are going to give us anything special or not, but I hope so!


----------



## nunzia

kerickson said:


> We stayed at the DLH on points last week, and I must say we missed our Grand California!  The DL pool and grounds were beautiful, the rooms big and clean, but the walls were thin and I missed the feel of the grand lobby and the extra touches from the CMs.  Can't wait for our first VGC stay in April, might have to book a short trip before then!
> 
> Here are some pics I took of the construction while riding the Jumping Jellyfish ride.  A CM told me they are pretty much done and are in the 'moving in furniture' phase.  Lamps were on in the 1BR windows, so fun to see!
> 
> http://s256.photobucket.com/albums/hh181/kimerickson28/VGC%20Pics%20Aug%202009/



Whoo Hoo! I'll be at the Grand in a few weeks and hope they are giving sneak peeks. Then I'll stay in the Villas in May. I can't wait to hear reports form all you 'first nighters'


----------



## kerickson

wideeyedwonder said:


> 46 more days for us...we will be there the second week after opening, just in time for the new Space Mountain Halloween overlay!  Woohoo!



Must have missed an update, what's the new Halloween overlay for Space Mountain?  Anyone have a link that discusses the details?


----------



## JimmyJam838

see here for more information on the Space mountain overlay: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2247023


----------



## wideeyedwonder

kerickson said:


> Must have missed an update, what's the new Halloween overlay for Space Mountain?  Anyone have a link that discusses the details?



I believe it's called the Space Mountain "Ghost Galaxy" overlay:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2247023&highlight=space+mountain+overlay

LA Times article (via micechat):

http://micechat.com/forums/disneyla...host-galaxy-new-halloween-fireworks-show.html






I believe that the fireworks show at DLR will also be Halloween themed!  

Good times, good times...


----------



## kerickson

wideeyedwonder said:


> I believe it's called the Space Mountain "Ghost Galaxy" overlay:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2247023&highlight=space+mountain+overlay
> 
> LA Times article (via micechat):
> 
> http://micechat.com/forums/disneyla...host-galaxy-new-halloween-fireworks-show.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the fireworks show at DLR will also be Halloween themed!
> 
> Good times, good times...



Very Cool! Hopefully I can catch it next year, have too much going on for an Oct trip this year.
We rode Space Mountain last week, and I have to admit, I'm not really a fan.  Just spinning round and round in the dark.  I like it better when you could see the planets, etc, just seeing the tracks wasn't that great.  Can't wait to hear TRs about Ghost Galaxy!


----------



## SoCalKDG

kerickson said:


> We rode Space Mountain last week, and I have to admit, I'm not really a fan.  Just spinning round and round in the dark.  I like it better when you could see the planets, etc, just seeing the tracks wasn't that great.  Can't wait to hear TRs about Ghost Galaxy!


With talk like that your going to have your DVC membership revoked.      SM is awesome.


----------



## SoCalKDG

kerickson said:


> Here are some pics I took of the construction while riding the Jumping Jellyfish ride.  A CM told me they are pretty much done and are in the 'moving in furniture' phase.  Lamps were on in the 1BR windows, so fun to see!
> 
> http://s256.photobucket.com/albums/hh181/kimerickson28/VGC%20Pics%20Aug%202009/


Nice pictures.  For everyone looking at your photos, specifically the 2nd and 3rd pics, the DVC units are to the right of the viewing area in the center of your photos.  Best location possible.


----------



## kerickson

SoCalKDG said:


> With talk like that your going to have your DVC membership revoked.      SM is awesome.



Yes, I'm disappointed in myself too   Last week my DD (5) and DS (3) rode it for the first time.  At the end my DS went from saying 'Mommy that made me sick' to 'Mommy, I was so brave', to today saying 'Mommy my favorite rides were Space Mountain and Tower of Terror'!  So, if it's good enough for him, then I'll ride it anytime...


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm looking forward to the changes for the Halloween season at DL, only 64 more days until our stay in a dedicated 2 bdrm.


----------



## MagicalPins

DVCGeek said:


> They had the free limited edition Minnie lithographs for opening day guests at BLT + they sold out the limited edition BLT pins by 10 AM, so I would think they'll do something similar @ VGC.  Be interesting to see & hear what it is!!!



Unlike the last 3 DVC opening day pins released at WDW, the one for the Grand Californian will have a much larger edition size, 1000 vs the 300 they have been doing at WDW. It makes no sense to me. Its the smallest resort and there are fare less DVC members on site at Disneyland vs WDW and yet they increase the edition size of the pin so much.

Ill be there opening night!


----------



## Longhairbear

If memory serves me, I think the Halloween overlay on Space Mt. uses stuff installed for the night time version of Rockin Space Mt., or something like that.


----------



## funatdisney

Well I have found this thread and decided to post on it because... I have a DVC ownership for VGC. This is a dream come true and I have waited a long time to be able to buy.

Now it gets better. I bought my points this past Monday. On Wednesday I called MS to try to book a studio or one bedroom for opening night. I was told there was no availability. So I asked "How does waitlisting work?" The CM stammered a bit and then ask if I would mind being put on hold. I told her it was ok. I waited about 5 minutes. She came back and said she had a one bedroom for me. Iwas so excited!! I just couldn't believe it. I was walking on cloud nine all day.

So I am going to be there for the opening!


----------



## ACDSNY

funatdisney said:


> Well I have found this thread and decided to post on it because... I have a DVC ownership for VGC. This is a dream come true and I have waited a long time to be able to buy.
> 
> So I am going to be there for the opening!


 
Awesome!  Welcome to the group!


----------



## disneydawn6

Just got back yesterday from a stay at GCH concierge using my DP's yesterday.  They just finished and filled the pool yesterday.  All the construction people said they will be finished with all outside construction in two weeks.  The new pool will also open in two weeks.  I'm hoping to go to the D23 expo and hope they will have some sneak peeks by then...


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

funatdisney said:


> Well I have found this thread and decided to post on it because... I have a DVC ownership for VGC. This is a dream come true and I have waited a long time to be able to buy. So I am going to be there for the opening!



Welcome home!  And Welcome to my favorite DVC!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

kerickson said:


> We rode Space Mountain last week, and I have to admit, I'm not really a fan.  Just spinning round and round in the dark.



I am not a big fan either.  I only go cuz the kids love it.  It always gets me a little queasy.   I don't mind long lines so much if they are in interesting queues like most disney rides but that plain rooftop is just too boring.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

So I called today to see what the chances were of getting a studio on 9/30.  I was doubtful as this is in the opening weeks but we will be in San Diego for 3 nights and I figured we should head home via anaheim (we live in Tucson,AZ so this makes no sense unless you use 'Disney' logic but my husband fell for it )  Member services put me on hold for a few minutes (similar to the previous poster) and then came back and said they had one!  Woo hoo!  We have to borrow points as we already have a Dec trip and a Mother's Day 2010 trip planned but I just HAD to check it out and it was killing me that we would be just 2 hours away and would not be able to go.  

SO excited to be welcomed home for the first time.  I will be taking LOTS of pictures.


----------



## DVCGeek

I'm curious about a haunted Space Mountain; I'll be going to VGC for the first time in Oct. 2010 and I love DL's SM, so I hope they do it again next year!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Welcome home!  And Welcome to my favorite DVC!



Thanks for the welcome, Grumpygrandpa and ACDSNY. I also have have a reservation at VGC in October, but I used my SSR points. I was so happy to be able to make that reservation for Sept, 23. I just can't wait, I am so excited. 

My guide was so happy for me, too. She knew that I have been waiting to buy. She said she saved my voice message when I called to tell her to start the paperwork. She said that the messate was soo cute, she just had to save it.

Does anyone know where I can find the VGC sig? I would like to add it.


----------



## huey578

What's the square feet for a studio villa?


----------



## disneydawn6

justkeepswimmin said:


> So I called today to see what the chances were of getting a studio on 9/30.  I was doubtful as this is in the opening weeks but we will be in San Diego for 3 nights and I figured we should head home via anaheim (we live in Tucson,AZ so this makes no sense unless you use 'Disney' logic but my husband fell for it )  Member services put me on hold for a few minutes (similar to the previous poster) and then came back and said they had one!  Woo hoo!  We have to borrow points as we already have a Dec trip and a Mother's Day 2010 trip planned but I just HAD to check it out and it was killing me that we would be just 2 hours away and would not be able to go.
> 
> SO excited to be welcomed home for the first time.  I will be taking LOTS of pictures.



...  We're checking in for three day on Oct 1...   We'll be checking in as you leave..... 

I just noticed that when we are at the D23 expo  What use to be sold out at the Grand is now open again.  I wonder if the regular hotel rooms will open before the 24th.  I booked a room and requested a room in the new wing on my confirmation....   It would be fun close to the villas if the rooms are open.  Most of the 200 new rooms they are opening look to be standard views looking over at Paridise Pier Hotel.


----------



## funatdisney

I would like to thank ACDSNY for providing a VGC sig for me to use. It was a kind gesture and very much appreciated.


----------



## nunzia

disneydawn6 said:


> ...  We're checking in for three day on Oct 1...   We'll be checking in as you leave.....
> 
> I just noticed that when we are at the D23 expo  What use to be sold out at the Grand is now open again.  I wonder if the regular hotel rooms will open before the 24th.  I booked a room and requested a room in the new wing on my confirmation....   It would be fun close to the villas if the rooms are open.  Most of the 200 new rooms they are opening look to be standard views looking over at Paridise Pier Hotel.



Where did you check for Grand rooms tht showed availability? I am still seeing sold out.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

justkeepswimmin said:


> SO excited to be welcomed home for the first time.  I will be taking LOTS of pictures.



And posting them here I hope!













1


----------



## wideeyedwonder

DVCGeek said:


> I'm curious about a haunted Space Mountain; I'll be going to VGC for the first time in Oct. 2010 and I love DL's SM, so I hope they do it again next year!!!



Word is that it's taking a bit of time to referb the DL SM for "Ghost Galaxy", but in coming years, the equipment will already be in place, and it will take a lot less time to convert over for the Halloween season.  (In other words, it seems like DL is making an investment that they can use for multiple years!)


----------



## lisah0711

Woo!  Hoo!  My Monday just got 1000% better because I figured out I am in single digits, baby, for my GC trip on developers points!


----------



## disneydawn6

nunzia said:


> Where did you check for Grand rooms tht showed availability? I am still seeing sold out.



On the AP page the AP rates are DLH $159 and GC is $209 but only showing for two people rooms..  or for four $249 downtown Disney view.  Just booked the Grand for Fri-Mon...


----------



## ACDSNY

The bad news...as usual, I'm in a constant state of borrowing.

The good news...I was able to add a night to the beginning of our Oct trip at the VGC (2 bdrm), now we're going 10/13 - 10/17.  My sister wants to go to Sea World for one day.

Yesterday when I called to check availablity I was told nada on the villas, today when I went to add the night at the hotel I was put on hold for several minutes and presto pixie dust magic we have a 2 bdrm.  No room changes.


----------



## thelionqueen

Congrats on getting the extra night!!!  Welcome to my eternal state of "addonitis" 

I had to post my own disappointment though!  I called MS to see if I could get a studio for opening day + a couple and was SHOCKED to see I could get one for 2 of the days.  So I went to reserve it only to find that I have a board meeting I CANNOT MISS that week and therefore had to give up my HUGE shot of pixie dust!!  I am SOOOO bummed!!  I mean what are the odds the room is available the exact moment I call?  UGH!!!!  Note to self...I'm happy I have a job..I'm happy I have a job....resign from board


----------



## ACDSNY

thelionqueen said:


> Welcome to my eternal state of "addonitis"
> 
> I had to post my own disappointment though! I called MS to see if I could get a studio for opening day + a couple and was SHOCKED to see I could get one for 2 of the days. So I went to reserve it only to find that I have a board meeting I CANNOT MISS that week and therefore had to give up my HUGE shot of pixie dust!! I am SOOOO bummed!! I mean what are the odds the room is available the exact moment I call? UGH!!!! Note to self...I'm happy I have a job..I'm happy I have a job....resign from board


 
So sorry you're unable to go for opening day, some days it's no fun being an adult!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I have to say that I am still surprised at the amount of availability at VGC.   I seem to read about a lot of last minute reservations.   Ummmm....maybe VGC is not going to be as popular as I first feared.   I must have been projecting my own love of DLR and the GCH onto everybody else.


----------



## funatdisney

Well, don't be fast on that one Grumpygrandpa, the resort hasn't sold out yet and the economy hasn't improved enough. I figure by next summer it will be difficult to get the reservations we want.

thelionqueen: Sorry about your board meeting. that is sure a tough one to swallow.


----------



## nunzia

disneydawn6 said:


> On the AP page the AP rates are DLH $159 and GC is $209 but only showing for two people rooms..  or for four $249 downtown Disney view.  Just booked the Grand for Fri-Mon...



Is this the Fri-Mon of the Expo? Wow...AP has a good perk there...everywhere else says sold out.
I'll have my AP in, let's see..18 days


----------



## nunzia

funatdisney said:


> Well, don't be fast on that one Grumpygrandpa, the resort hasn't sold out yet and the economy hasn't improved enough. I figure by next summer it will be difficult to get the reservations we want.
> 
> thelionqueen: Sorry about your board meeting. that is sure a tough one to swallow.



I agree...I think the VGC are really Disney's best kept secret..and it will soon be the E ticket in DVC land.


----------



## funatdisney

nunzia said:


> I agree...I think the VGC are really Disney's best kept secret..and it will soon be the E ticket in DVC land.



I agree with you. I keep having to explain it to my friends. They know I have a Disney Timeshare, but are surprised that there is one here in California.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

IMHO it is going to be the best place to stay when doing DLR (next to the dream suite).   I can't wait till spring break and my first trip.


----------



## thelionqueen

ITA with the "Best kept secret" notion.  I wanted to share with you all what a DVC guide told me re:GCV.

He said that there was an "over-optimistic" sales view with GCV from the get-go.  And some speculated (albeit over zealous) that it could sell out to current members without even being released to the general population.  Obviously that didn't happen, and when the sales weren't as brisk as expected when released for general sale, the "higher-ups" got a little concerned.  

This lead to the release of the "fire sale" incentives that just ended for GCV.  In fact, he told me that many DVC supervisors, guides and CM's bought GCV as they couldn't believe the value.  Of course I was interested in the property long before the current incentive and went crazy when I heard the incentive and bought (30 more points that originally planned which I can STILL change...oops I digress).

I think that DLR has the proverbial "Epcot" effect with DCA not drawing as many visitors as expected.  What I mean by that was the inital opening of Epcot was kind of a "dud" and they completely revamped the rides and experience which has made it one of the most popular parks since.  I feel with the revamp of DCA it is going to draw many of the people who weren't "wowed" with DCA (NOT ME people, I LOVE that park!).  Once people see the new attractions and new look of the park, it is going to draw a lot more people going forward, and once they see the GORGEOUS villas that are literally inside the park, they will be the "Boardwalk" DVC property in the Disney game of Monopoly.

Once the park opens with much fanfare, GCV will be sold out and many left scouring the resale market for precious few contracts and points.

Of course I'm not Nostradamus, but that is my take.  Luckily, I couldn't care less if people like it, buy it or not, I bought it because I LOVE it!!!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

A couple days ago,  I had talked dh into driving home from our San Diego vacation via Disneyland so we could check out the Villas.  We booked 1 night at a studio on 9/30.  I was really surprised there was availability, particularly for a studio as there are so few.  The other thing that was a little odd and I have noticed others mention who have scored last minute ressies is that the CM had to put me on hold for like 3-5 minutes before he could secure my reservation.    

So now I have talked my dh into _another_ night and called and same thing-5 minute hold and then some pixie dust and we have another night in a studio!

So my question for DVC regulars- Is this 'hold' normal?  When I called for my Dec 09 and and May 10 ressies it did not happen.  It almost felt like they had to get special permission to release the room or something.


----------



## lisah0711

Congrats on getting your studio!  It may be that rooms have to be at a certain point in the construction before they are cleared to be booked.  Also, I have noticed sometimes MS has to call DVC in CA to do certain things.  Usually you know right away when you are calling, or at least I have.  Maybe you should go buy a lottery ticket and see if you have any extra pixie dust!


----------



## funatdisney

In my experience that is not normal to be put on hold. But as ACDSNY has pointed out to me on another thread, MS is probably checking on availability and updating as sales occur.


----------



## SoCalKDG

All the rooms will be finished by Sept., but I wonder if they don't release all the rooms since its only 1/3 sold.  

Once Mermaid and Carsland open, expect the VGC to be a difficult place to get into.


----------



## Disneydonnam

We bought and are so excited for our first trip to Disneyland.  We will be there Oct 3rd


----------



## thelionqueen

WELCOME HOME!!!

I just noticed two 25 point GCV contracts up for sale at the Timeshare store...knew they would come eventually, just makes me sad to think why someone is selling them.  Selling for $112 per point BTW.


----------



## funatdisney

*Congratulations and Welcome Home! *

I just bought myself just last week. I know how you feel!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

thelionqueen said:


> WELCOME HOME!!!
> 
> I just noticed two 25 point GCV contracts up for sale at the Timeshare store...knew they would come eventually, just makes me sad to think why someone is selling them.  Selling for $112 per point BTW.



Believe it or not one of those 25 pointer is already a pending sell.  That was quick.


----------



## nunzia

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Believe it or not one of those 25 pointer is already a pending sell.  That was quick.



...at $112 a point? Wow...you could pick that up from Disney for much cheaper..unless...and this makes sense..you want to get in the DVC system at VGC , don't already have a master contract, and then just add on what you like...kind of like what I did at OKW so I could buy fewer VGC points...


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

nunzia said:


> ...at $112 a point? Wow...you could pick that up from Disney for much cheaper..unless...and this makes sense..you want to get in the DVC system at VGC , don't already have a master contract, and then just add on what you like...kind of like what I did at OKW so I could buy fewer VGC points...



There is a sale pending, but we don't know at what price it went for.   The timeshare stores do not release that info during the ten day period that the buyer has to change their mind.    I would guess that the buyer is just trying to get in the system with a small contract and feels the high price for VGC is offset by the low MFs.   Remember Disney doesn't offer discounts for 25 pt. contracts and if you aren't a member the only way you can buy one is resale.


----------



## kerickson

Just booked a 2 night stay in a studio for Jan 29-31st.  Couldn't wait until April for our 1st trip home.   Now we'll be there two nights in a studio in Jan and 5 nights in a 1BR in April.  Jan 31st is my DD's birthday, hopefully they will still be offering the b-day perks!  

I was able to use my SSR points, trying to do that as much as possible this year as I'm sure that will be more difficult in the future.  Now just a wait until Sept 30 so I can add a night onto my April stay at the 7mo mark!

Can't wait for our new home to open and for the first Trip Reports to come in!  

Also, now there is a 240 pt contract for VGC on the Timeshare store.  Priced at $114/pt.  Now that seems crazy...


----------



## DVCGeek

kerickson said:


> Also, now there is a 240 pt contract for VGC on the Timeshare store.  Priced at $114/pt.  Now that seems crazy...



Wow, more than full price for a larger than minimum purchase contract?  That just doesn't make ANY sense at all to me...  Maybe they are asking high knowing they'll have to bargain down???


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

DVCGeek said:


> Wow, more than full price for a larger than minimum purchase contract?  That just doesn't make ANY sense at all to me...  Maybe they are asking high knowing they'll have to bargain down???



ITA.   Who would even buy a 240 point contract?   Oops....that would be me.  Bought a 250 point SSR contract from Disney before I was properly educated on the Dis.


----------



## BeccaG

Jsut wondering, those of you who have ressies already, what requests are you making?


----------



## kerickson

BeccaG said:


> Jsut wondering, those of you who have ressies already, what requests are you making?



Top Floor, Paradise Pier Park view, but I'll be happy with anything until World of Color starts... 

I'm not sure system requests are going to mean much with such a few # of units and no booking categories.  The best views will go to those who check in first, as well as what's available on any given day based on who's checking out...  
...so my strategy will be to find out who's checking out on the day I check in and may sure they get a good room


----------



## funatdisney

kerickson said:


> ...so my strategy will be to find out who's checking out on the day I check in and may sure they get a good room



Good idea, kerickson. I will have to keep that in mind.

Does anyone know what is planned for opening day? I will, hopefully, see my guide this Sunday. Maybe she knows something?


----------



## ACDSNY

BeccaG said:


> Jsut wondering, those of you who have ressies already, what requests are you making?


I decided on no requests this time we'll see what we get.


----------



## preedymtnwest

Same here - no requests, but I'm wondering if we'll be able to request pool view or PP view for the GVs.....


----------



## wideeyedwonder

36 days and counting until our first trip "home".  Woohoo, I am SO excited!


----------



## funatdisney

Went to Disneyland yesterday to sign our papers for our purchase at VGC. I asked my guide if there were any plans for the opening. She said that there isn't anything she has heard, but they are all very excited about the opening. She said that soon DVC CMs will be spending the night to test out the rooms before the opening. They will check to see if everything is working right like the light plugs and switches. She also mentioned that there will be an AP event about the VGC soon. She said that it would be for APs that haven't purchased yet.

I went to GCH's concierge desk to ask if there will be concierge level rooms. The CM there said they haven't gone through their DVC training yet, but they were curious, too. They didn't know if it would be an additional charge (like at the hotel) or if it would be an extra point requirement to book the room. One CM did see the rooms and said they are gorgeous and one three bedroom villa has amazing views for the World of Color.  The furniture was in, but still had the plastic on them. They said there will be an observation deck with lighting and heaters for the World of Color viewing. There will be vending machines just around the corner.

Well that's all I can think of. I am off to my girl's school district event (they start tomorrow) and so I will not be on line for a while.


----------



## karriemouse

We just bought a 100pt VGC add on and we're so excited!!!!

Planning to visit in August 2010 and looking forward to hearing all the news from folk who are visiting soon.


----------



## kerickson

funatdisney said:


> I went to GCH's concierge desk to ask if there will be concierge level rooms. The CM there said they haven't gone through their DVC training yet, but they were curious, too. They didn't know if it would be an additional charge (like at the hotel) or if it would be an extra point requirement to book the room. One CM did see the rooms and said they are gorgeous and one three bedroom villa has amazing views for the World of Color.  The furniture was in, but still had the plastic on them. They said there will be an observation deck with lighting and heaters for the World of Color viewing. There will be vending machines just around the corner.
> 
> Well that's all I can think of. I am off to my girl's school district event (they start tomorrow) and so I will not be on line for a while.



Congrats on your purchase and thanks for the info!  
It is my understanding that Concierge won't be an option for VGC stays.  Based on WDW DVC, it would have to be a separate booking category which it's not in the 2009 or 2010 point charts.  Would love if they had the option, but I think they didn't include given the small # of villas.  Maybe if they ever expand they will add a Concierge booking cat...


----------



## funatdisney

kerickson said:


> Would love if they had the option, but I think they didn't include given the small # of villas.  Maybe if they ever expand they will add a Concierge booking cat...



I agree with you. I thought it would be interesting to see if they were given any info yet. After all, the opening is just a little over month away!


----------



## funatdisney

karriemouse said:


> We just bought a 100pt VGC add on and we're so excited!!!!
> 
> Planning to visit in August 2010 and looking forward to hearing all the news from folk who are visiting soon.



*Welcome Home!!*

Maybe we can run into each other. I go every August for my DD birthday.


----------



## nunzia

funatdisney said:


> Went to Disneyland yesterday to sign our papers for our purchase at VGC. I asked my guide if there were any plans for the opening. She said that there isn't anything she has heard, but they are all very excited about the opening. She said that soon DVC CMs will be spending the night to test out the rooms before the opening. They will check to see if everything is working right like the light plugs and switches. She also mentioned that there will be an AP event about the VGC soon. She said that it would be for APs that haven't purchased yet.
> 
> I went to GCH's concierge desk to ask if there will be concierge level rooms. The CM there said they haven't gone through their DVC training yet, but they were curious, too. They didn't know if it would be an additional charge (like at the hotel) or if it would be an extra point requirement to book the room. One CM did see the rooms and said they are gorgeous and one three bedroom villa has amazing views for the World of Color.  The furniture was in, but still had the plastic on them. They said there will be an observation deck with lighting and heaters for the World of Color viewing. There will be vending machines just around the corner.
> 
> Well that's all I can think of. I am off to my girl's school district event (they start tomorrow) and so I will not be on line for a while.


Thanks for all the info. AP Event? I'll have one in a couple weeks..but it's only for people who haven't bought?


----------



## funatdisney

nunzia said:


> Thanks for all the info. AP Event? I'll have one in a couple weeks..but it's only for people who haven't bought?



That is what I was told. But I seems to me that was a bit of information that she was a little unsure of. I think this piece of info may turn out to be completely different than reality. 

I am wondering what the new incentives will be (if there are going to be any), and if they are meeting the goals set for VGC.


----------



## BeccaG

I may have missed it in this very long thread  but is there a "map" of the rooms for the VGC?  Not a room layout, but where the rooms are in the actual building and what types by floor etc.  there is one of BLT on another thread  entitled BLT rooms and views if you want to get an idea of what I am referring to. . .

PS I know you can go to the "Orange County" site and see your deed in FL, is there such a website for the Disneyland DVC, which ironically is also in Orange County?


----------



## nunzia

BeccaG said:


> I may have missed it in this very long thread  but is there a "map" of the rooms for the VGC?  Not a room layout, but where the rooms are in the actual building and what types by floor etc.  there is one of BLT on another thread  entitled BLT rooms and views if you want to get an idea of what I am referring to. . .
> 
> PS I know you can go to the "Orange County" site and see your deed in FL, is there such a website for the Disneyland DVC, which ironically is also in Orange County?



I don't know about a map. but I'd like to see one too.
Somewhere, someone had posted a link to see about deeds and such..I remember because I looked and we all talked about how it was confusing to really figure out how many owners there were since , for example, mine were listed I think 4 times..once for my DH and once for me for each of our 2 contracts. Anyone remember where tht link was?


----------



## lisah0711

Do you mean like this?  http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/513/11450grandcalifornianlayout.jpg

This is for the regular Grand Californian Hotel.  Maybe when the villas open a similiar map will be posted.  

The whole thread about the Grand Californian on the Dis is pretty interesting actually.  Can't wait until we have some VGC info too!


----------



## BeccaG

lisah0711 said:


> Do you mean like this?  http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/513/11450grandcalifornianlayout.jpg
> 
> This is for the regular Grand Californian Hotel.  Maybe when the villas open a similiar map will be posted.
> 
> The whole thread about the Grand Californian on the Dis is pretty interesting actually.  Can't wait until we have some VGC info too!





Kinda, but I was looking for something more like this: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082


----------



## lisah0711

That would be nice for VGC.  Maybe as we get closer to the opening there will be more info out there.


----------



## DVCGeek

What I really want to see are the phase diagrams (both overviews per floor and detailed per unit) like those in the middle of post #1 on this BLT thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2212548

I want to know exactly what type of unit, location, view, and the room number(s) that I own the doorknob of!    Sooner or later I guess we'll figure it all out.  I asked MS several months back and they said that some documents were still pending with the state of CA so those diagrams weren't available yet.  I wonder if that is still the case...


----------



## DVCGeek

I called member accounting a few minutes ago today to check on my dues and was VERY surprised about the answer.  *When I asked about my VGC dues starting she said "Not 'til next year".  Anyone else been told that who got 2009 points???*  I thought that since my UY started before the resort opened my dues would begin on opening day.

Background:  I own two contracts, one @ BLT & one at VGC.  Nothing in the dues section showing up online yet for either, no paper statements.  Single membership number, August UY, purchased direct through Disney; new member @ BLT as of Nov. '08; paid cash for VGC add-on of 50 points in unit 3A and signed final version of my contract in mid-April '09.  2009 UY points appeared online within a day or so of my contract processing and I've already used them to book a stay in Oct. 2009 @ VWL...

My BLT dues are also starting a month later than I expected; they are beginning on Oct. 15th 2009, prorated for about 121 days worth at a total of $196.31 for the year (160 points).  I'll be happy if both are right as long as I don't get slammed owing extra back dues or something in 2010 but I'm still confused by the math.  I guess I should have asked how that was calculated but was too surprised for my brain to have caught up that far yet!


----------



## ACDSNY

We received 2009 points and my dues for approximately one month are showing on line and was told by MS Accounting it will be added to the withdrawal in Jan 2010.

We have two 90 points VGC and it was just over $30 each for the 2009 dues.

I was also told if we wanted to pay them in 2009 we could do so on-line or by calling MS Accounting before the end of the year.


----------



## kerickson

DVCGeek said:


> I called member accounting a few minutes ago today to check on my dues and was VERY surprised about the answer.  *When I asked about my VGC dues starting she said "Not 'til next year".  Anyone else been told that who got 2009 points???*  I thought that since my UY started before the resort opened my dues would begin on opening day.
> 
> Background:  I own two contracts, one @ BLT & one at VGC.  Nothing in the dues section showing up online yet for either, no paper statements.  Single membership number, August UY, purchased direct through Disney; new member @ BLT as of Nov. '08; paid cash for VGC add-on of 50 points in unit 3A and signed final version of my contract in mid-April '09.  2009 UY points appeared online within a day or so of my contract processing and I've already used them to book a stay in Oct. 2009 @ VWL...
> 
> My BLT dues are also starting a month later than I expected; they are beginning on Oct. 15th 2009, prorated for about 121 days worth at a total of $196.31 for the year (160 points).  I'll be happy if both are right as long as I don't get slammed owing extra back dues or something in 2010 but I'm still confused by the math.  I guess I should have asked how that was calculated but was too surprised for my brain to have caught up that far yet!



My prorated dues for the last mo of 2009 did show up on the member website.  I already paid them even though I don't believe they are due until Jan.  I hate having outstanding balances and since it was only about $30 I paid it off!


----------



## thelionqueen

Hi all, I just had to share in a little DL excitement!
I got the official registration and certificate for my DL walkway tile!!!
I am SOOOOOO excited I could just bust 
It is being installed in November and it is RIGHT in FRONT of the entrance to DL   I couldn't be happier with the tile and location and just had to share!  So on our first trip home in May 2010, I will see my NEW GCV home AND my walkway tile WOOT WOOT 
Thanks for listening to my random rambling


----------



## SoCalKDG

Here are some images from google earth that I doctored.

The first one is the Grand before any changes.








The next one is the new additions








This one includes labels showing the views of the 2 bedrooms.  I may be off by one or two rooms, plus there are two 3-bedrooms, one faces the pier, the other faces the pool but you should also be able to see the rapids as well.








This shows an overview of the whole resort showing how the VGC is right in the middle of both parks.  The parking lot in the upper right corner is gone with the new Carsland taking its place.


----------



## nunzia

Wow..thanks.


----------



## thelionqueen

AMAZING!!!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Too cool!  Thanks SoCalKDG!  Now you made me wana go.  I have to talk my DW into going on the family trip in Oct.   Everybody else is going.   Two of her DBs, DSILs and  lots nieces and nephews.   My DW - not loving Disney quite as much as me - doesn't think she can do a late Oct. DLR trip and then go on our DLC one week later.  Sometimes she's a spoilsport.


----------



## DVC Mike

Thanks SoCalKDG/Ken!


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Now you made me wana go. I have to talk my DW into going on the family trip in Oct. Everybody else is going. Two of her DBs, DSILs and lots nieces and nephews. My DW - not loving Disney quite as much as me - doesn't think she can do a late Oct. DLR trip and then go on our DLC one week later. Sometimes she's a spoilsport.


 
Try the angle of DL and DCL are two different types of vacations and you really need to check out your new home away from home.

Besides we have to keep the parallel vacations going.  It's off to Salt Point this weekend.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> Try the angle of DL and DCL are two different types of vacations and you really need to check out your new home away from home.
> 
> Besides we have to keep the parallel vacations going.  It's off to Salt Point this weekend.



I will add your suggestion to my arsenal.   I hope this is a "war" that I can win.


----------



## minniemoms

Wow, that was great to see it.. Thanks... I loved seeing it that way..
I hate that I have to wait until Dec for my first trip in the villas...
AND>>>> if you can believe this, DH and myself and DS and another DD are going to be in a 1 bedroom in Jan.
Another DD is now getting married the weekend before that. She casually asked if we would give up the 1 bedroom for our 3 days so she and new husband could use it for their honeymoon  I said are you crazy???? NO WAY...

So she talked me into getting her a studio for a few days. She really wanted that bathtub... But I am NOT going to be that generous with her. But the awful thing is... She will be down there when we are, and DH said that just isn't right that we are on the honeymoon with our daughter...


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

minniemoms said:


> and DH said that just isn't right that we are on the honeymoon with our daughter...



I think you will be OK as long as you let them have lots of "alone" time and thier own room!


----------



## DVCGeek

SoCalKDG said:


> Here are some images from google earth that I doctored.
> 
> ...



Wow, nice pics, thanks for posting them!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you SoCalKDG! What an amazing analysis of before and after pictures. It is nice to get a good idea of where the DVC rooms will be and to see the Parks in relation to GCH was a treat. 

With the new addition of Carsland, would that make DCA bigger than Disneyland?


----------



## minniemoms

> I think you will be OK as long as you let them have lots of "alone" time and thier own room!


Not to worry....
I hope we are at opposite ends of the building.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Judging from the photo it looks like the rooms facing the pier will have an excellent "straight on" view of WOC.   I have been curious about that.  Thanks again.


----------



## funatdisney

*Just 4 more weeks to the opening and my two day trip to VGC!!!!*


Yeah!!


----------



## SoCalKDG

funatdisney said:


> With the new addition of Carsland, would that make DCA bigger than Disneyland?



DCA will be about 3/4 of DL.


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks again, SoCalKDG. It seems close. I am amazed how much the Carsland area will take. It still is quite a walk in DCA.


----------



## stopher1

SoCalKDG said:


> Here are some images from google earth that I doctored.
> 
> The first one is the Grand before any changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is the new additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one includes labels showing the views of the 2 bedrooms.  I may be off by one or two rooms, plus there are two 3-bedrooms, one faces the pier, the other faces the pool but you should also be able to see the rapids as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows an overview of the whole resort showing how the VGC is right in the middle of both parks.  The parking lot in the upper right corner is gone with the new Carsland taking its place.



What fun images.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jweiss

Does anyone know where the new pool is, and anything about the new pool?  Will it be themed, a slide, or what!?!?!?!  It is so frustrating that the CM's aren't talking at all!!!


----------



## SoCalKDG

jweiss said:


> Does anyone know where the new pool is, and anything about the new pool?  Will it be themed, a slide, or what!?!?!?!  It is so frustrating that the CM's aren't talking at all!!!


See the photo with the notes, under the note "13-2 bedrooms" is where the new pool and spa are located.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

SoCalKDG said:


> See the photo with the notes, under the note "13-2 bedrooms" is where the new pool and spa are located.



Is there a new spa?  Or is it the second one that was always there but got swallowed by the constrution fence?   I mean will we end up with 2 or 3 spas?


----------



## funatdisney

I saw the pool last Sunday. My DH and I went out the wrong door and were able to see to from the second story. It seems very small and I was not very impressed. It is now separated by a construction wall that is between the hotel's pool and DVC's(?) pool. It is kidney shaped and has a lot of hard surface area around it. A little away form it is the small hot spa pool which is round. I so wished I had a camera. Maybe it won't be so bad when everything is finished.

This is something else I remember my guide telling me: She mentioned that there will be rented cabanas around the pool. They will have flat screen TVs and servers. Maybe that is why there is so much hard space surrounding the pool. I hope we have access to the main pool. We like to go from the pool into DCA and ride Grizzle's River Run and then head back to the pool. We are APs so this made it very easy to do.


----------



## kerickson

My understanding is that it's just another 'quiet pool', not something DVC specific because it's not called out in our docs as something owned by DVC.  Given this, we will get access to all the ammenities, spa, regular pool, etc just as resort guests do.  
Cabanas would be cool especially if they have misters and flat screen TVs!  I'm guessing a hefty fee to reserve though...


----------



## funatdisney

Your comments kerickson, makes me feel better and makes perfect sense why the pool area is so small. I just couldn't understand why it seemed like an afterthought. It would be quieter in the area I saw. It was like a little enclave separated from the main pool. Yes, I can see how the cabanas would be nice there.


----------



## SoCalKDG

funatdisney said:


> We like to go from the pool into DCA and ride Grizzle's River Run and then head back to the pool. We are APs so this made it very easy to do.


I've wanted to do this since DCA opened.  Grab FP for Soaring and GRR (they are not networked thus you can get passes for both).  Hit the pool for a while.  Dry off, get new GRR passes, hit Soaring, go on GRR, hit pool, hit GRR, then back in pool.   Next June.


----------



## tjkraz

SoCalKDG said:


> I've wanted to do this since DCA opened.  Grab FP for Soaring and GRR (they are not networked thus you can get passes for both).  Hit the pool for a while.  Dry off, get new GRR passes, hit Soaring, go on GRR, hit pool, hit GRR, then back in pool.   Next June.



We did something similar last summer.  

We hit DCA at opening to do TSM and a handful of other attractions.  Last thing we wanted to do was GRR but the standby line was close to an hour.  So we got FastPasses, returned to the Grand Cal to swim, and then walked right into DCA shortly after our FastPass return time arrived.  After riding GRR it was straight back to the hotel.

Can't do that at WDW.


----------



## funatdisney

SoCalKDG said:


> I've wanted to do this since DCA opened.  Grab FP for Soaring and GRR (they are not networked thus you can get passes for both).  Hit the pool for a while.  Dry off, get new GRR passes, hit Soaring, go on GRR, hit pool, hit GRR, then back in pool.   Next June.



We think of GRR as an extension of the pool  And do it several times in a visit. I also bring aqua shoes to make it more efficient. The kids and just slip them on and off as needed and not worry about getting their street shoes wet. I also get lunch in the park and bring it back to the pool or I buy popcorn near Soarin'. I am always asked where I get popcorn from, and then have to explain that I got in DCA. AP's come in handy for this sort of thing. 

So I keep forgetting which rides are not on the main computer for FP. It is GRR and Screaming that are not on the main computer line. Right?


----------



## SoCalKDG

funatdisney said:


> We think of GRR as an extension of the pool  And do it several times in a visit. I also bring aqua shoes to make it more efficient. The kids and just slip them on and off as needed and not worry about getting their street shoes wet. I also get lunch in the park and bring it back to the pool or I buy popcorn near Soarin'. I am always asked where I get popcorn from, and then have to explain that I got in DCA. AP's come in handy for this sort of thing.
> 
> So I keep forgetting which rides are not on the main computer for FP. It is GRR and Screaming that are not on the main computer line. Right?


I like the water shoe idea.   

GRR and Roger Rabbit aren't on the network.  Screaming is.  Additionally DCA and DL aren't connected with each other thus park hopping for FP is a nice perk.

I wonder how many people realize just how close VGC is to DCA and to DL.   Nice to know we will never have a "how slow the busses are" thread.


----------



## funatdisney

SoCalKDG said:


> I wonder how many people realize just how close VGC is to DCA and to DL.   Nice to know we will never have a "how slow the busses are" thread.



I am soo _Laughing out Loud_

No we will just get folks complaining how far everything is to walk! That is what I love about GHC and why I bought into it. It is a wonderful hotel and is centrally located to Disneyland, California Adventures and Downtown Disney.


----------



## rmonty02

Great info SoCalKDG We're booked for a 2bdr mid-Nov(my bday) and I can't wait.  I requested parkview, but will be reading all those opening day TR's. I'm also waiting for the park hours that week, since our stay will be Sun-Thurs, I'm thinking we'll only get to see fireworks on our Sun night stay.


----------



## Longhairbear

This is the first I have heard of pool cabanas, very chic! We visited the pool area last moth and didn't think it was too small.


----------



## dcfromva

funatdisney said:


> This is something else I remember my guide telling me: She mentioned that there will be rented cabanas around the pool. They will have flat screen TVs and servers.



  I was just thinking how nice it would be to rent a cabana on check out day and hang out in the pool area until it is time to go to the airport to catch a flight home...


----------



## kerickson

dcfromva said:


> I was just thinking how nice it would be to rent a cabana on check out day and hang out in the pool area until it is time to go to the airport to catch a flight home...



great idea!


----------



## funatdisney

I agree!!! Or if you arrive early and have to wait for your room. We always wait in the pool area when we arrive. It would be nice to sit at a cabana with a drink. 

I know that folks like to head to the park, but we go to Disneyland once a month. When I stay at the Grand California, I go for the hotel experience. Can't wait to be at my one bedroom villa and feel right at home!


----------



## BeccaG

I wonder if the cabana's will be ready by opening?  You would think they should start constructing them soon, if not already. . .
I so wish I could be there for opening, but I am all out of points!


----------



## funatdisney

That is a very good question, BeccaG. I ask my guide about that and she wasn't sure. (I was signing my DVC purchase papers last Sunday) She had just been told herself with a recent update DVC CMs get.


----------



## dwelty

rmonty02 said:


> Great info SoCalKDG We're booked for a 2bdr mid-Nov(my bday) and I can't wait.  I requested parkview, but will be reading all those opening day TR's. I'm also waiting for the park hours that week, since our stay will be Sun-Thurs, I'm thinking we'll only get to see fireworks on our Sun night stay.



We are there opening week and I am really leaning toward requesting a pool view room facing the inside of the resort.  Right now with all of the construction going on and the fact that the lagoon is drained, it makes the view less appealing to me.  Next summer World of color will be running, and it will be a different story then!


----------



## lisah0711

funatdisney said:


> So I keep forgetting which rides are not on the main computer for FP. It is GRR and Screaming that are not on the main computer line. Right?



Apparently GRR is now on the main FP computer -- or at least it was this week.  Screaming has always been on as far as I know.






Just returned from our DL visit on our developers points.  This was the view from one of the balconies of our 1 bedroom suite.  The other balcony looked through the trees at the Maliboomer and Mickey Spinning Wheel o' Death which actually has some wonderful new light effects.  There was even an owl that hooted outside our window at all different hours of the night -- it was a real owl because why else would it be on at 4 a.m.?  

It was a point burner but well worth it for the last stay in the hotel proper.

They still don't know a whole lot about VGC -- training is starting "soon."  The store will not have any additional food items according to the folks who work there and no one knows whether valet parking will be free.  I did find that more people knew about various discounts for DVC members but we always carried our portable perks book just in case.  

One thing everyone does know is that the villas are beautiful and are going to have some wonderful views of World of Color.  They had some effects from the World of Color show in Blue Sky Cellar -- it is going to be spectacular!  

Can't wait for my first trip home to the villas some time next year!


----------



## funatdisney

lisah0711 said:


> Apparently GRR is now on the main FP computer -- or at least it was this week.  Screaming has always been on as far as I know.



When I went to DCA on Sunday 8/23 I got a FP for Screamin' after getting the FP for GRR - I couldn't! I couldn't be sure about change the  cuz I kept on forgetting about which one was not on the main computer-GRR or Screamin' (see earlier post) 

So. GGR may be on the main computer after all!


----------



## lisah0711

I asked a CM at the fast pass kiosks at GRR if it was still disconnected from FP and was told no, it had been on now for some time.  I just wasn't sure if he was telling the truth or knew what he was talking about for sure -- I always try to get confirmation from a Dis'er too!


----------



## funatdisney

Bummer! I always liked to used that trick whenever possible.


----------



## FCCA

"Additionally DCA and DL aren't connected with each other thus park hopping for FP is a nice"

So does this mean that if I'm at DL, I don't have to wait to get a second FP at DCA?  Wow, that's great.  The only problem is that I'm normally the designated FP runner, and to get the second FP at DCA would require that everyone in our group would have to make the trip over to DCA.


----------



## SoCalKDG

FCCA said:


> "Additionally DCA and DL aren't connected with each other thus park hopping for FP is a nice"
> 
> So does this mean that if I'm at DL, I don't have to wait to get a second FP at DCA?  Wow, that's great.  The only problem is that I'm normally the designated FP runner, and to get the second FP at DCA would require that everyone in our group would have to make the trip over to DCA.


Only once in the morning.  Once they have been you should be able to jump back and forth with their tickets no problem.  

The best way to hit both parks is to do DL at opening until about 11 grabbing a couple FP, then head over to DCA, do some rides and pick up a couple FP, specifically Soaring as its at the front of the park and easy to get to from DL.   Then pop back over to DL, new FP, play there for a while, use up all FP, then back over to DCA once again at the end of the day.

Of course if you are there 3-4 days then just spend 1 full leisure day in each park before hopping the last day or two.


----------



## SoCalKDG

lisah0711 said:


> I asked a CM at the fast pass kiosks at GRR if it was still disconnected from FP and was told no, it had been on now for some time.  I just wasn't sure if he was telling the truth or knew what he was talking about for sure -- I always try to get confirmation from a Dis'er too!


I was last at DCA about 1 month ago and FP at GRR was down.  I wonder if they were working on connecting it?  Bummer that they did.


----------



## Longhairbear

. The store will not have any additional food items according to the folks who work there ...
 The folks that work there are usually the last to know.


----------



## lisah0711

Longhairbear said:


> . The store will not have any additional food items according to the folks who work there ...
> The folks that work there are usually the last to know.



I agree but there weren't any signs of anything changing in the store and it is 
about 3 weeks until the grand opening so I tend to believe them.  I was surprised, not even one little cold case?

My impression is that DL hasn't done a good job of training their CMs about DVC and even though it is close to grand opening things haven't changed.  I think that they have some things to learn about the expectation that DVC'rs have about their DVC resorts and probably a bit of a learning curve!

That's just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Longhairbear said:


> . The store will not have any additional food items according to the folks who work there ...
> The folks that work there are usually the last to know.



The typical DVC grocery items are supposed to be at White Water Snacks, not in the store.


----------



## Longhairbear

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The typical DVC grocery items are supposed to be at White Water Snacks, not in the store.


Yes, I assumed that is what the OP was talking about.


----------



## rangermom

We just added on at VGC with 125 pts.  We purchased them last night at the NY Dorways to Dreams event at $87/pt.  We just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## funatdisney

Wow that is a great deal! We just bought a couple of weeks ago at $88/point. YOu got us beat by one dollar!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Longhairbear said:


> Yes, I assumed that is what the OP was talking about.



LOL - and I assumed they were talking about the gift shop since that is the usual DVC layout and assumed you were talking about that too!


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

Okay, I am trying to remain calm, but I can't help but be excited!

Just a few weeks from now the family and I will be heading down to Disneyland for a week.   We are using up our developer points to stay Concierge at the Grand Californian's existing rooms from 9/26 - 9/30 and then we are heading on over to the villas (a 2 bedroom - w/ family joining us) from 9/30 - 10/3.  

I always look forward to our trips down to Disney, but this one is even more special as it will be our first experience with DVC resorts (we've only stayed at the resort hotels before).  I can't hardly contain myself!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

funatdisney said:


> When I went to DCA on Sunday 8/23 I got a FP for Screamin' after getting the FP for GRR - I couldn't! I couldn't be sure about change the  cuz I kept on forgetting about which one was not on the main computer-GRR or Screamin' (see earlier post)
> 
> So. GGR may be on the main computer after all!



Screamin' is attached.  GRR seems to be as well now...there is no other ride at DCA that is not connected.

At DL, Roger Rabbit isn't connected.  So you can get a FP for whatever DL ride, then get one for RR (or vice versa).  And you used to be able to have a GRR and a whatever-at-DCA FP as well b/c they weren't connected, but now they are. 



FCCA said:


> So does this mean that if I'm at DL, I don't have to wait to get a second FP at DCA?  Wow, that's great.  The only problem is that I'm normally the designated FP runner, and to get the second FP at DCA would require that everyone in our group would have to make the trip over to DCA.



The experts say that once a ticket has been used in either park for a day, it's activated for all FPs, and doesn't have to be scanned at the other park.  So if your group is in one park, you can take the tickets and go to the other park to snag a FP.



SoCalKDG said:


> I've wanted to do this since DCA opened.  Grab FP for Soaring and GRR (they are not networked thus you can get passes for both).  Hit the pool for a while.  Dry off, get new GRR passes, hit Soaring, go on GRR, hit pool, hit GRR, then back in pool.   Next June.



Soarin' has always been connected to the network, but GRR wasn't, which is how that could be done.  But now, alas, not possible.



However, sometimes at the opening of the park, the time stated on the bottom of the FP is very short, so another FP can be gotten relatively quickly.


----------



## funatdisney

bumbershoot said:


> However, sometimes at the opening of the park, the time stated on the bottom of the FP is very short, so another FP can be gotten relatively quickly.



Yes that is the strategy I use when I want to do lots of rides in one day. For instance at DL: go to Space Mountain, get FP. Jump on SM.

Go to Splash Mountain. Hop on ride. When finished, time to get another FP. Get Splash Mountian FP. So on. By 11am I have three to four FP and have ridden 4 to 5 rides. Developed this on my own. So you can imagine, having GRR on line can really throw a wrench into the plan.

BTW: I only do this when I have my teenage DD and friends with me. For myself, I like the slow and easy touring plan.


----------



## JoRo

Ok I am sorry but this thread just grew and grew so I didnt read all teh pages but I am really looking forward to feedback on the rooms and which room to request - we are hoping to get something that we might be able to see fireworks at MK and then in the future we are really looking forward to seeing the fireworks at GC....couple more days...


----------



## SoCalKDG

JoRo said:


> Ok I am sorry but this thread just grew and grew so I didnt read all teh pages but I am really looking forward to feedback on the rooms and which room to request - we are hoping to get something that we might be able to see fireworks at MK and then in the future we are really looking forward to seeing the fireworks at GC....couple more days...




Here is the layout of the new DVC's.





SoCalKDG said:


> Here are some images from google earth that I doctored.
> 
> The first one is the Grand before any changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is the new additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one includes labels showing the views of the 2 bedrooms.  I may be off by one or two rooms, plus there are two 3-bedrooms, one faces the pier, the other faces the pool but you should also be able to see the rapids as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows an overview of the whole resort showing how the VGC is right in the middle of both parks.  The parking lot in the upper right corner is gone with the new Carsland taking its place.




Its possible that the pool facing units floors 3 and above might be able to see the fireworks from DL.  You might be able to look right over the hotel wing across the pool seeing the fireworks launched from DL.  If this turns out to be true than it would mean that all the DVC units will have great views, either into DCA or fireworks from DL.


----------



## funatdisney

Maybe??? I would think your best shot would be form the 5 floor and up. Only when we get pictures will we know.

Who is going to the opening? Maybe a couple of us that have rooms for the opening can room hop to see other views.


----------



## JoRo

Thank you so much for posting those photos tonight they were really fun to look at with DH.  We have a 1 bedroom for mid Oct so well request a higher floor if possible.

So another questions - where is the entrance to the park - is there a short cut like through the pools to the villas or is it going to be a long haul?  Of course it really cant be any longer then staying at Good Neighbor hotel so not really complaining we are very excited about VGC.


----------



## Longhairbear

KAT4DISNEY said:


> LOL - and I assumed they were talking about the gift shop since that is the usual DVC layout and assumed you were talking about that too!


LOL, I got an answer from MS, they had no info...but to keep checking back on the member only website  as the opening day gets closer.


----------



## nunzia

funatdisney said:


> Wow that is a great deal! We just bought a couple of weeks ago at $88/point. YOu got us beat by one dollar!


you both got me beat by A L O T !!! Welcome home and enjoy!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

nunzia said:


> you both got me beat by A L O T !!! Welcome home and enjoy!



Put me in the "I paid a lot for my points" club.  I'm still glad to have them though.


----------



## SoCalKDG

funatdisney said:


> Maybe??? I would think your best shot would be form the 5 floor and up. Only when we get pictures will we know.
> 
> Who is going to the opening? Maybe a couple of us that have rooms for the opening can room hop to see other views.


The GC is only 5 stories, thus you can't go higher.  This also means you are only looking over 5 stories.  3rd floor might be too low, but the 4th and 5th should do it.


----------



## SoCalKDG

JoRo said:


> Thank you so much for posting those photos tonight they were really fun to look at with DH.  We have a 1 bedroom for mid Oct so well request a higher floor if possible.
> 
> So another questions - where is the entrance to the park - is there a short cut like through the pools to the villas or is it going to be a long haul?  Of course it really cant be any longer then staying at Good Neighbor hotel so not really complaining we are very excited about VGC.



If you look at the photos on page 73, look at the top pool, top edge, go directly right.   There is a tunnel under the GC that leads directly into DCA.  How is that for close.   You can also head straight up to get to DTD, then right a few hundred yards and you are at DL.


----------



## DVCGeek

SoCalKDG said:


> The GC is only 5 stories, thus you can't go higher.  This also means you are only looking over 5 stories.  3rd floor might be too low, but the 4th and 5th should do it.



I thought concierge level was the 6th floor, but maybe it's only in the one section of the hotel and the rest are 5 stories...


----------



## SoCalKDG

DVCGeek said:


> I thought concierge level was the 6th floor, but maybe it's only in the one section of the hotel and the rest are 5 stories...


Hmm, when we stayed there we were top floor in one of the wings and it was the fifth floor.  The new DVC's run 5 floors as well.  But I have noticed a few photos with 6 floors.


----------



## SoCalKDG

So I google earthed the BWV to see the distance from standard view rooms across the way to the hotel rooms as people have mentioned that they can see the higher fireworks at Epcot.  The distance was .07 miles, which just happens to be the exact distance at VGC for the new wing of rooms then across the pool to the hotel wing.   DL's fireworks are even higher than Illuminations so it looks pretty positive that the higher floor pool view rooms will have some view of the fireworks.  

Now we just need the music piped in.  

OK, too much time on my hands here at work.  Thats what happens when you have to be at work for 10 hours but only have 8 hours of work.


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks for the info. Looks good for the fireworks then. Happy working!


----------



## dwelty

SoCalKDG said:


> Now we just need the music piped in.
> 
> :



They do pipe in the music at the Grand Californian.  We had a top floor Downtown Disney view in 2005 and one of the resort TV stations plays the music from the fireworks during the show.  We have since had standard view and had the same channel as well, although we had no view of the fireworks during these visits.  It makes sense that the Villas will have the same channels as the rest of the resort.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I can't wait to go and see the WOC this spring.  It looks like the view will be great from the villas.  Does anyone know if the viewing area will be restricted to DVC members and guests (similar to the policy at the observation lounge at BLT)?


----------



## toocherie

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I can't wait to go and see the WOC this spring.  It looks like the view will be great from the villas.  Does anyone know if the viewing area will be restricted to DVC members and guests (similar to the policy at the observation lounge at BLT)?



Hey grandpa!  I'm going to be at SSR on Nov. 5th and 6th too (actually from Halloween to the 7th!)  Don't know the answer to your question though!


----------



## ACDSNY

Toocherie, I'll try and stop by at the DCA TOT Party on Oct 15th.  I don't get into WDW until Nov 8th so it looks like you'll be leaving before then.

So GrumpyGrandpa are you going to DL in Oct?


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

toocherie said:


> Hey grandpa!  I'm going to be at SSR on Nov. 5th and 6th too (actually from Halloween to the 7th!)  Don't know the answer to your question though!



It is finally starting to feel "close".   Can't wait.   Then we are doing a 7 day DCL cruise and finishing up up with a couple of nights at VWL.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> Toocherie, I'll try and stop by at the DCA TOT Party on Oct 15th.  I don't get into WDW until Nov 8th so it looks like you'll be leaving before then.
> 
> So GrumpyGrandpa are you going to DL in Oct?



Still working on it.  DW is a tough nut to crack.  I have to use subtlety and skill.  She loves her brothers and doesn't often get to see both at once.  So........


----------



## Halle

Arrived home yesterday from 3 nights at the Grand Californian.  We used OKW points and stayed in an Artisan suite that overlooked the new DVC pool and resort.  GC is gorgeous, the access to the parks and numerous restaurants is outstanding.  Napa Rose is by far the best Disney restaurant...if you ask for our server Rodney.


----------



## jpeka65844

Greetings, neighbors!  DH and I sent off our contracts today for a small add-on!  Just enough for 4-5 nights in a studio every two years.

So glad to have a West Coast home! 

And where can I get a VGCH (or GCV?) banner for my siggy????


----------



## disneydawn6

Halle said:


> Arrived home yesterday from 3 nights at the Grand Californian.  We used OKW points and stayed in an Artisan suite that overlooked the new DVC pool and resort.  GC is gorgeous, the access to the parks and numerous restaurants is outstanding.  Napa Rose is by far the best Disney restaurant...if you ask for our server Rodney.



How's the resort look?  Is the fence still up by the new pool?  Does it look like the landscaping is in yet?  We'll be there next week for the EXPO


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wow - lots of VGC owners going to FL in Nov.  We'll be there too but may have to adjust our dates a little and shorten the trip.  As of today we're supposed to fly down Nov 6 to stay at AKV for 3 nights then moving to VWL until the 18th.  Maybe we'll run into each other Grumpygrandpa after you get off the boat.


----------



## DVC Mike

jpeka65844 said:


> Greetings, neighbors! DH and I sent off our contracts today for a small add-on! Just enough for 4-5 nights in a studio every two years.
> 
> So glad to have a West Coast home!
> 
> And where can I get a VGCH (or GCV?) banner for my siggy????


 
Congrats!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow - lots of VGC owners going to FL in Nov.  We'll be there too but may have to adjust our dates a little and shorten the trip.  As of today we're supposed to fly down Nov 6 to stay at AKV for 3 nights then moving to VWL until the 18th.  Maybe we'll run into each other Grumpygrandpa after you get off the boat.



I'm pretty excited to check out VWL for the first time.   Maybe our rooms will be right next to each other.  Who knows


----------



## funatdisney

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I'm pretty excited to check out VWL for the first time.   Maybe our rooms will be right next to each other.  Who knows



Hey, Grumpygrandpa, I have always wanted to stay at VWL. Would you be willing to give your impressions of VWL? I am considering it for a stay in Oct. 2010 (that is if we decide on not staying at DLR like we do every Oct.)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I'm pretty excited to check out VWL for the first time.   Maybe our rooms will be right next to each other.  Who knows



Stranger things have happened!  I'm excited about VWL too.  It's our "first" home however we haven't stayed at the villas yet.  We have done previous trips to WL so we're excited to get back and stay in our favorite location in larger accomodations.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

funatdisney said:


> Hey, Grumpygrandpa, I have always wanted to stay at VWL. Would you be willing to give your impressions of VWL? I am considering it for a stay in Oct. 2010 (that is if we decide on not staying at DLR like we do every Oct.)



I will be glad to let you know what I think of VWL.  We will staying just a couple of nights though.  I bet I will like it.  The pics look cool.  Can't wait.


----------



## stampinshauna

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow - lots of VGC owners going to FL in Nov.  We'll be there too but may have to adjust our dates a little and shorten the trip.  As of today we're supposed to fly down Nov 6 to stay at AKV for 3 nights then moving to VWL until the 18th.  Maybe we'll run into each other Grumpygrandpa after you get off the boat.



We'll be in FL in Nov too.  Nov 5-7 at AKV, then DCL, then BCV Nov 14-17.  I guess FL is the place to be in Nov.  We stayed at VWL on our first trip "home" in 2007.  We loved it, but VGC is going to be even nicer.


----------



## mom2pirateNpooh

Hi!  We just bought into VGC at 160 points.  This is our first foray into the world of DVC and we're soooo excited!


----------



## ACDSNY

mom2pirateNpooh said:


> Hi! We just bought into VGC at 160 points. This is our first foray into the world of DVC and we're soooo excited!


 
WELCOME HOME!!!  You're going to love the VGC.


----------



## mom2pirateNpooh

ACDSNY said:


> WELCOME HOME!!!  You're going to love the VGC.



Thanks, ACDSNY!  I hope so!  It's going to be so hard to wait for our first stay - next June.  Seems so far away....


----------



## Mattsmommy

The grocery request link is on the website, I tried to click on it but I don't think is working.


----------



## ACDSNY

mom2pirateNpooh said:


> Thanks, ACDSNY! I hope so! It's going to be so hard to wait for our first stay - next June. Seems so far away....


 
I know what you mean...I'm chompping at the bit for our Oct trip, five weeks to go.


----------



## mom2pirateNpooh

ACDSNY said:


> I know what you mean...I'm chompping at the bit for our Oct trip, five weeks to go.



I'm jealous!  We'll be down there in Oct., too, but staying at Hojo.  Would love to be able to go to the party from VGC instead!  Have a great stay at VGC, and tell us all about it.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

mom2pirateNpooh said:


> I'm jealous!  We'll be down there in Oct., too, but staying at Hojo.  Would love to be able to go to the party from VGC instead!  Have a great stay at VGC, and tell us all about it.



Congrats and welcome home!  You should sneak over the Villas at the Grand and take a look.   I know I would if I were in your shoes.  I can't wait till April.


----------



## dcfromva

Two weeks and a day.... before we arrive at VGC!   

  (I can't wait!      )


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

stampinshauna said:


> We'll be in FL in Nov too.  Nov 5-7 at AKV, then DCL, then BCV Nov 14-17.  I guess FL is the place to be in Nov.  We stayed at VWL on our first trip "home" in 2007.  We loved it, but VGC is going to be even nicer.



Wow - another VGC owner hitting FL!  We've gone in Dec. the last two years and didn't know Nov was THE time.  And here I thought it was going to be a "slow" period.


----------



## DVC Mike

dcfromva said:


> Two weeks and a day.... before we arrive at VGC!
> 
> (I can't wait!      )


 
I wish I could be going... Not until 2011 for me...


----------



## funatdisney

2 weeks until our very first trip to VGC and the opening. I am getting so excited!!! Can't wait to go!


----------



## mom2pirateNpooh

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Congrats and welcome home!  You should sneak over the Villas at the Grand and take a look.   I know I would if I were in your shoes.  I can't wait till April.



Thanks, Grumpygrandpa!  Great idea - I just might try to look around a bit next month.  It's too tempting!


----------



## dclfun

We purchased an add-on of 100 points- not sure yet when we'll actually stay though, but I'm looking forward to planning, probably for 2011. We already have our 2010 vacations planned, including the 14 night Magic Transatlantic in Sept. 2010. Not enough vacation time to also visit VGC/Disneyland after I book our Memorial week trip to WDW and something for December.---Kathy


----------



## kerickson

dclfun said:


> We purchased an add-on of 100 points- not sure yet when we'll actually stay though, but I'm looking forward to planning, probably for 2011. We already have our 2010 vacations planned, including the 14 night Magic Transatlantic in Sept. 2010. Not enough vacation time to also visit VGC/Disneyland after I book our Memorial week trip to WDW and something for December.---Kathy



Congrats on your purchase   2011 is going to be a great year at DCA with World of Color and all the upcoming improvements!!


----------



## funatdisney

*Welcome neighbor!* Looks like you will have a fun 2010, dclfun"!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

dclfun said:


> We already have our 2010 vacations planned, including the 14 night Magic Transatlantic in Sept. 2010.---Kathy



We'll see you on that cruise (WBTA), assuming we can get tickets to Spain cheap enough!  17 more days until our first GCV stay.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Is it wrong for me to hope for lots and lots of TRs and pics if I never do a TR myself?   Please post pics of the opening!


----------



## peloha86

Yeah! 
Hello, happy day and congrats to everyone @ VGC!
Never thought I'd buy, but DVC @ VGC is a blessing for us.
Just bought 300 points on our 21 year anniversary and surprised the whole family...

It took me a good 2 months to find a good thread!
Looking forward to reading the threads and figuring this whole thing out!

 I am truly blessed to be around so many happy people...
p.s. thanks to everyone who posted all the info and pictures...and yes, us VGC'ers need to stick together!


----------



## funatdisney

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Is it wrong for me to hope for lots and lots of TRs and pics if I never do a TR myself?   Please post pics of the opening!



I am hoping to be able to figure out how to post pictures before I go on the 23rd. My DH will be able to help. So I will try my hardest to post several times a day, since I do not plan to go and visit the parks that day. I plan to go into the parks the next day and I will will be back in Oct with the whole family for a three day trip.


----------



## DVC Mike

peloha86 said:


> Yeah!
> Just bought 300 points on our 21 year anniversary and surprised the whole family...


 
Congrats!


----------



## rmonty02

jpeka65844 said:


> Greetings, neighbors!  DH and I sent off our contracts today for a small add-on!



Congrats & Welcome to the West Coast!


----------



## rmonty02

peloha86 said:


> Just bought 300 points on our 21 year anniversary and surprised the whole family...



Congrats & WELCOME HOME!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

funatdisney said:


> I am hoping to be able to figure out how to post pictures before I go on the 23rd. My DH will be able to help. So I will try my hardest to post several times a day, since I do not plan to go and visit the parks that day. I plan to go into the parks the next day and I will will be back in Oct with the whole family for a three day trip.



I am looking forward to it!  Have fun.


----------



## Minybear

I just happened to see these posts.  We wll be going to VGC on 9/24 2nts in a 2bdrm. Having a family vacation. We cannot wait. 

Minybear


----------



## funatdisney

Glad you found us. We are a friendly bunch. My DH and I will at the Villas on the 23rd and 24th of this month. Glad to see that lots of folks are going to VGC. Hope I can meet up with some of you one day.


----------



## Minybear

funatdisney said:


> Glad you found us. We are a friendly bunch. My DH and I will at the Villas on the 23rd and 24th of this month. Glad to see that lots of folks are going to VGC. Hope I can meet up with some of you one day.



Looks like our dates are overlapping . I am pleasantly surprised that LOTS of people from the Dis will be there on opening day. I hope all the Villas are ready for our arrival in less then 2 weeks .

Minybear


----------



## funatdisney

I have heard that they are ready. When I talked to my guide about month ago, she said that DVC CMs were going to try out the rooms for one night before opening. They were going to check out everything in the rooms (lights, oven etc.) to make sure all is functioning and nothing was going to go wrong.


----------



## Halle

Workers were working on the concrete around the pool 9/2-9/4.  Landscaping was being aded around the pool and we could see painters working in the resort.  Looks gorgeous!!


----------



## SanDeeKath

So is the pool not going to be ready any time soon?  We are going in 2 weekends and the kids really wanted to try to swim.  I guess we can still use the GCH pools, right?

Can't wait!!!!!  Katherine


----------



## disneydawn6

We,re here now.  The fences are starting to come down.  The pools were finished but there is a small barrier so you can not enter yet.  Actually the pool with the slide was closed today also.  Looks like if you enter that one you can go to the new pool.  They were moving chairs into the new section.  The gal at D23 said she gets to stay in a room next week to check them out.


----------



## Minybear

Just received a phone call from DVC. We have booked a 2bdrm lockoff for 9/24 2nts. The Castmember asked me if I really wanted the lockoff or would the dedicated be ok. I advised her that I would prefer the lockoff but would if we couldn't get it then the decicated. The only reason she gave me the developer was asking her to call. 

Minybear


----------



## ACDSNY

Minybear said:


> Just received a phone call from DVC. We have booked a 2bdrm lockoff for 9/24 2nts. The Castmember asked me if I really wanted the lockoff or would the dedicated be ok. I advised her that I would prefer the lockoff but would if we couldn't get it then the decicated. The only reason she gave me the developer was asking her to call.
> 
> Minybear


 

The reason has more to do with they probably have a dedicate 2 bedroom available they don't need, but they do need a studio & one bedroom for the waitlist.  So if you would take the dedicated 2 bedroom, then they could make two people on the waitlist happy.


----------



## Minybear

ACDSNY said:


> The reason has more to do with they probably have a dedicate 2 bedroom available they don't need, but they do need a studio & one bedroom for the waitlist.  So if you would take the dedicated 2 bedroom, then they could make two people on the waitlist happy.



Sorry still confused. We had reserved a lockoff not a dedicated unit. My understanding is the dedicated unit can be used as 2 units (1bdrm and a studio) and 2 other families can be taken off the waitlist. The lockoff is 2 units connected by an inside door and cannot be used as 2 units. Please set me straight.

Thanks.
Minybear


----------



## bethy

Minybear said:


> Sorry still confused. We had reserved a lockoff not a dedicated unit. My understanding is the dedicated unit can be used as 2 units (1bdrm and a studio) and 2 other families can be taken off the waitlist. The lockoff is 2 units connected by an inside door and cannot be used as 2 units. Please set me straight.
> 
> Thanks.
> Minybear



It's the other way around.  A Lock-off can be divided into 2 seperate units for the use of two different parties (hence, the 2 units are "locked off" from each other).  The unit you currently have reserved could be divided.  If your party is all together then it would be a nice gesture to be willing to switch to a dedicated 2 bedroom unit that cannot be used for two seperate parties.


----------



## Minybear

bethy said:


> It's the other way around.  A Lock-off can be divided into 2 seperate units for the use of two different parties (hence, the 2 units are "locked off" from each other).  The unit you currently have reserved could be divided.  If your party is all together then it would be a nice gesture to be willing to switch to a dedicated 2 bedroom unit that cannot be used for two seperate parties.



Thanks for the explanation. Ok looks like I was really confused in what we booked!!! I called that person back and left her a voicemail.
Minybear


----------



## ACDSNY

Minybear said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Ok looks like I was really confused in what we booked!!! I called that person back and left her a voicemail.
> Minybear


No worries, it takes a while to learn all the ins & outs of DVC.  I've learn alot over the last couple of years from these boards.


----------



## Minybear

ACDSNY said:


> No worries, it takes a while to learn all the ins & outs of DVC.  I've learn alot over the last couple of years from these boards.



This is the first time we have booked a DVC 2bdrm unit. We have gone to DL lots of times ad used our points. This December will be the first time in 5 years going to WDW so been away from this board for a long time, but THANK YOU for you and Bethy's assistance.

Minybear


----------



## toocherie

Ok, I stayed at GCH this weekend and asked a valet about if we will get free valet parking like at the other DVC resorts and he said NO.  Because it would have cost more for the points if we got free valet.  I don't know why, but this is really bothering me--it was one of the DVC perks that I was looking forward to!  (Otherwise valet is $17 a day.)  I've called my guide but does anyone else have info about this.  I think it's terrible if they start differentiating on perks like this--there are other DVCs attached to hotels and they get free valet.


----------



## Minybear

toocherie said:


> Ok, I stayed at GCH this weekend and asked a valet about if we will get free valet parking like at the other DVC resorts and he said NO.  Because it would have cost more for the points if we got free valet.  I don't know why, but this is really bothering me--it was one of the DVC perks that I was looking forward to!  (Otherwise valet is $17 a day.)  I've called my guide but does anyone else have info about this.  I think it's terrible if they start differentiating on perks like this--there are other DVCs attached to hotels and they get free valet.



Toocherie we have stayed at the GCH, DLH, PPH and used our points for all the stays and we have always got charged for valet parking. Now with the Villas opening up starting on 9/23 unknown if we will get free valet parking. Hopefully someone will know that answer.


----------



## Longhairbear

I just watched a 6 part You Tube presentation of World Of Color at D23 Expo.
IMHO, the villas at VGC  will become very popular with the viewing deck, and upper floor villas. I believe the villas face DCA, and the lagoon, so getting a villa at VGC might eventually become very difficult!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Longhairbear said:


> I just watched a 6 part You Tube presentation of World Of Color at D23 Expo.
> IMHO, the villas at VGC  will become very popular with the viewing deck, and upper floor villas. I believe the villas face DCA, and the lagoon, so getting a villa at VGC might eventually become very difficult!



ITA.  I hope WOC will be up and running for my spring break trip.


----------



## toocherie

Minybear said:


> Toocherie we have stayed at the GCH, DLH, PPH and used our points for all the stays and we have always got charged for valet parking. Now with the Villas opening up starting on 9/23 unknown if we will get free valet parking. Hopefully someone will know that answer.



I wouldn't be surprised if you used points for the regular hotels that you get charged for valet--what I'm objecting to is that we are DVC members staying at a DVC resort and still getting charged--unlike Florida where it is free--in fact, you don't have to be staying at the resort in Florida to get free valet.  I've gone to have dinner at the Boardwalk and gotten free valet just by showing my DVC card.


----------



## kerickson

toocherie said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you used points for the regular hotels that you get charged for valet--what I'm objecting to is that we are DVC members staying at a DVC resort and still getting charged--unlike Florida where it is free--in fact, you don't have to be staying at the resort in Florida to get free valet.  I've gone to have dinner at the Boardwalk and gotten free valet just by showing my DVC card.



Hi Toocherie
I'm also disappointed that DVC is excluding VGC from free Valet.  

Does anyone know who pays for the Valet cost at WDW?  Is it factored into our dues somehow?  Or do you think the Hotels are giving this to DVC for free?


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I am hoping that the CM/valet person was mistaken!   How could the only West Coast DVC be the only DVC not to offer free valet parking?   Has anyone heard anything official?  I hope we get it.   My frugal DW makes me self park and I was looking forward to free valet parking.


----------



## toocherie

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I am hoping that the CM/valet person was mistaken!   How could the only West Coast DVC be the only DVC not to offer free valet parking?   Has anyone heard anything official?  I hope we get it.   My frugal DW makes me self park and I was looking forward to free valet parking.



I know Grandpa--I feel the same way!  I was really looking forward to that perk!  

My guide hasn't responded yet but I know he was working the D23 convention all weekend and today and tomorrow are his days off.  I think I'm going to email Member Satisfaction and ask too.


----------



## DVCGeek

I'm less concerned about valet @ VGC, but I was hoping members (staying in  a villas on points, yada yada) would be able to self-park in the underground facility.  I think I saw somewhere that it was to be 200 spaces, 100 of them valet.  Anyone heard anything about it recently?


----------



## kerickson

DVCGeek said:


> I'm less concerned about valet @ VGC, but I was hoping members (staying in  a villas on points, yada yada) would be able to self-park in the underground facility.  I think I saw somewhere that it was to be 200 spaces, 100 of them valet.  Anyone heard anything about it recently?



I'd be fine with that too, that way we wouldn't have to walk all the way  to the front entrance to get our car.  
I think I thought it was official because other DVCs mention it as a perk on the DVC member site, but it's not listed for VGC.  But, could be that they won't have all the info until opening day.


----------



## Fellowship9798

Well, I'm not a VGC owner (yet) but I'm very excited to have just booked a 3 night stay in a 1 BR Sept. 30 - Oct. 3. My family will be staying 3 nights at the Desert Inn & Suites on Harbor Blvd, then moving to VGC. How will I ever go back to the Harbor Blvd motels again?


----------



## kerickson

Actually, Valet Parking isn't listed as a perk for BLT on the member site either.  Does anyone know if members are getting free valet at BLT?  Maybe there is hope?!


----------



## tjkraz

Perks have always varied from WDW to DL so it wouldn't surprise me if this one was different, too.  Our AP discount is $100 at WDW and $20 at Disneyland.  Dining discounts are MUCH better at Disneyland (10% off pretty much everywhere, both inside and outside parks.)  

DL doesn't have the DDP folks are used to...they don't have 180 day ADRs...and so on.  

At the same time, I don't believe GC CMs have gone through any real DVC training yet.  So I'd take comments with a grain of salt.  

They are working very hard to finish the new resort wing.  I tried to get an official (  ) look around the new wing this past weekend and couldn't because there is no certificate of occupancy yet.  Cast Member previews are scheduled for the 17th.  One contact suggested that opening day guests might have to get used to the smell of fresh paint because it will still be drying when they arrive.


----------



## M4travels

toocherie said:


> I know Grandpa--I feel the same way!  I was really looking forward to that perk!
> 
> My guide hasn't responded yet but I know he was working the D23 convention all weekend and today and tomorrow are his days off.  I think I'm going to email Member Satisfaction and ask too.



Rather than wait for a response from an e-mail I called MS and asked the question.  The CM quickly replied that she was pretty sure that valet parking would be complimentary but she did ask me to wait on hold while she checked further into it.  She came back a short time later and said that VGC is the exception to the rule and valet parking will not be complimentary.

We're fortunate that when we go down for a day valet parking is complimentary if we choose to use it, but we, too, were looking forward to those extended stays and not worrying about an additional charge at the end.... 

Overall, life is still good.


----------



## toocherie

tjkraz said:


> They are working very hard to finish the new resort wing.  I tried to get an official (  ) look around the new wing this past weekend and couldn't because there is no certificate of occupancy yet.  Cast Member previews are scheduled for the 17th.  One contact suggested that opening day guests might have to get used to the smell of fresh paint because it will still be drying when they arrive.




Tim:  the CMs have had training--even the bell person told me he had already undergone several hours of training on DVC and how different it was and how the system worked.  So did the valet.  While I was checking in the person who is doing the grand opening event management was next to me getting permission to go in from the DVC "coordinator"=--unfortunately I forgot to take pics but acccording to the bell person the DVC units are "done"--it looked like some of the new hotel rooms weren't from my room--some don't even have the patio door installed (just plastic).  Most of the landscaping is done but there were areas that weren't done.  The pools look done.  

I know that some CMs will be staying prior to the 23rd to make sure things work properly.  And it will really suck if they don't get a C of O to "open" on time!


----------



## tjkraz

toocherie said:


> Tim:  the CMs have had training--even the bell person told me he had already undergone several hours of training on DVC and how different it was and how the system worked.  So did the valet.  While I was checking in the person who is doing the grand opening event management was next to me getting permission to go in from the DVC "coordinator"



If that's the case, then it sounds like we won't be getting free valet...



> =--unfortunately I forgot to take pics but acccording to the bell person the DVC units are "done"--



Not all of them are done.  I did a little exploring this weekend and some villas were still in a state of disarray.  There was also one room in particular that was still getting a great deal of attention.  For the 5-7 minutes I was in the area, a circular saw was frequently heard behind the closed door.


----------



## toocherie

tjkraz said:


> Not all of them are done.  I did a little exploring this weekend and some villas were still in a state of disarray.  There was also one room in particular that was still getting a great deal of attention.  For the 5-7 minutes I was in the area, a circular saw was frequently heard behind the closed door.



Rut roh.


----------



## BTMRR

Here a is clip of the new pool area and hotel/DVC expansion. Video shot on Sep. 11, 2009 on the last day of my trip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biyG2eC3Now

Construction walls were just removed overnight. Cabanas will be installed shortly in the little out cove to the right of the new oval pool. In video eight lounge chairs are in position of this out cove area where the 4 cabanas will be installed. According to one of the life guards, the cabanas may be reserved in advance. The price was not know by the cast member, but will vary by day/time of year. The cabanas will have a host/hostess assigned. Note the hotel bar (Hearthstone Lounge) is immediately adjacent to the cabana area. The first part of the building coming into view in the video is the DVC wing with one of the two Grand Villas (2 story windows) in the wing. The other Grand Villa is on the opposite side with a lagoon view of DCA.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

toocherie said:


> Ok, I stayed at GCH this weekend and asked a valet about if we will get free valet parking like at the other DVC resorts and he said NO.  Because it would have cost more for the points if we got free valet.  I don't know why, but this is really bothering me--it was one of the DVC perks that I was looking forward to!  (Otherwise valet is $17 a day.)  I've called my guide but does anyone else have info about this.  I think it's terrible if they start differentiating on perks like this--there are other DVCs attached to hotels and they get free valet.



I do remember my guide (soon-to-be former guide, that is) telling me that self parking underground is complimentary for DVC members but that there would be a charge for valet parking.


----------



## dwelty

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> I do remember my guide (soon-to-be former guide, that is) telling me that self parking underground is complimentary for DVC members but that there would be a charge for valet parking.



If this is the case I don't really care about missing out on free Valet.  The parking for regular guests is across the street.  Being under the new wing is far better.


----------



## funatdisney

BTMRR said:


> Here a is clip of the new pool area and hotel/DVC expansion. Video shot on Sep. 11, 2009 on the last day of my trip.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biyG2eC3Now
> 
> Construction walls were just removed overnight. Cabanas will be installed shortly in the little out cove to the right of the new oval pool. In video eight lounge chairs are in position of this out cove area where the 4 cabanas will be installed. According to one of the life guards, the cabanas may be reserved in advance. The price was not know by the cast member, but will vary by day/time of year. The cabanas will have a host/hostess assigned. Note the hotel bar (Hearthstone Lounge) is immediately adjacent to the cabana area. The first part of the building coming into view in the video is the DVC wing with one of the two Grand Villas (2 story windows) in the wing. The other Grand Villa is on the opposite side with a lagoon view of DCA.



Thanks BTMRR for the video. How exciting-everything is coming together. It should be nice to have one of those cabanas.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

dwelty said:


> If this is the case I don't really care about missing out on free Valet.  The parking for regular guests is across the street.  Being under the new wing is far better.



ITA.  I just don't like having to self park across the street.   It delays the magic.  I hope we can use the new underground parking.   I still haven't received an official verification of our being able to do so.


----------



## toocherie

Here's the reply I received from Member Services:

Thank you for contacting Member Services.

The Valet was correct. Members will not be receiving complimentary valet parking at Disney Grand Californian Hotel and Spa. This is currently a benefit offered by the Disney Vacation Club Resorts themselves which offer this service. The Grand Californian has chosen not to offer this benefit to Members for a variety of reasons, including space limitations.



Next question will be about the underground parking.


----------



## ACDSNY

toocherie said:


> Next question will be about the underground parking.


 
Thanks for checking on this.  It would be nice if they'd at least give us self parking underground.


----------



## dcfromva

ACDSNY said:


> Thanks for checking on this.  It would be nice if they'd at least give us self parking underground.





...Only 7 more sleeps 'til I find out the answer to this question!   (I can't wait!) 

   For what it's worth, my guide did say we would have the underground parking.  (I hope she was right. )


----------



## minniemoms

Underground parking??? I didn't know anything about that..Where is it? I drive a Suburban, and I always have a hard time parking in garages like that... I know I clear the ceiling, but I duck everytime I drive around in those things....


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

minniemoms said:


> Underground parking??? I didn't know anything about that..Where is it? I drive a Suburban, and I always have a hard time parking in garages like that... I know I clear the ceiling, but I duck everytime I drive around in those things....



Me too.  We usually take our Hummer down to DL and I'm afraid it won't fit in new underground structure.   So.....that's why I was hoping for valet parking.....guess I'm going to end up across the street after all.


----------



## dclfun

I'm getting so excited to read everyone's TR's and see photos ( hint....don't forget the TR's and photos!).  As to the comp valet parking issue, I won't be parking as I'll be using transportation to/from the airport but if I *were* driving, I'd be hopeful for complimentary underground parking or even a reduced fee since we know there's a cost for valet.  I like the underground parking at Kidani and there are no worries about taller vehicles there- it's nice to be protected from rain and have an elevator nearby to get up to the villas. I've always found it strange that at WDW, the only premium resort, Grand Floridian, has the worst and furthest guest parking lot unless you use valet and agree that it delays the magic to have to deal with parking issues. Congrats to those who get to go "home" so soon at VGC!!! I'm officially jealous. ---Kathy


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Well my DW just called me to say that Member satisfaction telephoned and confirmed what Toocherie posted.  No free valet.   So I asked what about underground parking?   Oops! She forgot to ask.  But I love her anyway!


----------



## toocherie

Grumpygrandpa said:


> But I love her anyway!



Would that be "member satisfaction" or your wife?  (LOL--sorry--couldn't resist!)


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

toocherie said:


> Would that be "member satisfaction" or your wife?  (LOL--sorry--couldn't resist!)



LOL!  Why, everybody, of course.  I love everybody.


----------



## DVCGeek

Grumpygrandpa said:


> LOL!  Why, everybody, of course.  I love everybody.



But I thought you were Grumpy????    That seems inconsistent with loving everybody...


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

DVCGeek said:


> But I thought you were Grumpy????    That seems inconsistent with loving everybody...



Gruff and grumpy on the outside.  Heart of gold on the inside.

My DGD thinks it's "cute" when grandpa is grumpy.   She esp. likes it when I growl.


----------



## dcfromva

I am walking on air!  Five more days before the "Grand" opening   I have watched the construction, waited impatiently for sales to open.. then waited impatiently for the construction to be done. 
( I can't believe it's almost time.  Last year, it seemed like it was taking forever! )

  And, my Mom and my sister and her family are also going to be there.    I am so looking forward to seeing them and celebrating my Mom's and my BIL's birthday.    Our visit will be a surprise for Mom (if I don't spill the beans.  )

    DH and I will arrive on Sept 23rd and we will be picking up a few grocery items for my sister's family prior to their arrival on Sept 24th.  My sister told Mom that they are trying out a new delivery service.    _ I am thinking about asking Mom to let me know how the delivery works out because we are thinking about using it on future visits    _


----------



## ACDSNY

dcfromva said:


> I am walking on air! Five more days before the "Grand" opening  I have watched the construction, waited impatiently for sales to open.. then waited impatiently for the construction to be done.
> ( I can't believe it's almost time. Last year, it seemed like it was taking forever! )
> 
> And, my Mom and my sister and her family are also going to be there. I am so looking forward to seeing them and celebrating my Mom's and my BIL's birthday.  Our visit will be a surprise for Mom (if I don't spill the beans.  )
> 
> DH and I will arrive on Sept 23rd and we will be picking up a few grocery items for my sister's family prior to their arrival on Sept 24th. My sister told Mom that they are trying out a new delivery service.    _I am thinking about asking Mom to let me know how the delivery works out because we are thinking about using it on future visits   _


Have a truly magical time, I love your excitement!  I agree it seems like we've been waiting forever to stay in our new home.


----------



## MCSfromWA

dcfromva said:


> I am walking on air!  Five more days before the "Grand" opening   I have watched the construction, waited impatiently for sales to open.. then waited impatiently for the construction to be done.
> ( I can't believe it's almost time.  Last year, it seemed like it was taking forever! )
> 
> And, my Mom and my sister and her family are also going to be there.    I am so looking forward to seeing them and celebrating my Mom's and my BIL's birthday.   *Our visit will be a surprise for Mom (if I don't spill the beans.  )*
> DH and I will arrive on Sept 23rd and we will be picking up a few grocery items for my sister's family prior to their arrival on Sept 24th.  My sister told Mom that they are trying out a new delivery service.    _ I am thinking about asking Mom to let me know how the delivery works out because we are thinking about using it on future visits    _



I hope your family can keep secrets better than my family.    Have a wonderful trip and let us know how that "delivery service" works as well.  We all might want to use it in the future.


----------



## Minybear

MCSfromWA said:


> I hope your family can keep secrets better than my family.    Have a wonderful trip and let us know how that "delivery service" works as well.  We all might want to use it in the future.



Can you give me a link to the "delivery service"? We may also try it for our stay at VGC on 9/24.
Thanks.
minybear


----------



## DenLo

kerickson said:


> Actually, Valet Parking isn't listed as a perk for BLT on the member site either.  Does anyone know if members are getting free valet at BLT?  Maybe there is hope?!



BLT does get free valet parking, but they have to walk over the Contemporary Resort (thank goodness for the bridge).

There must not be a space issue in Florida for valet parking.

BTW,  I just read your groupie thread this morning so I could get in on the excitement of the Grand Opening at VGC.  So exciting!


----------



## BeccaG

Hey all, please remember I started a thread here: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2248663  just for VGC info.  It would be great if folks could post answers and pictures there!!  We look forward to hearing from all you fortunate opening dayers!!


----------



## disneydawn6

I would love pictures. I took some pictures on Monday when all the fences were removed but can't seem to post them here.  Can't wait till Oct 1st. when we return.


----------



## cdnsluvdisney

We're BWV owners but my dh and I just booked a short little getaway for just the two of us (without kids) for Oct 18-22 at the VGC.  We are very excited to see the resort and go back to Disneyland, as it's been 5 years!!!


----------



## DVC Mike

cdnsluvdisney said:


> We're BWV owners but my dh and I just booked a short little getaway for just the two of us (without kids) for Oct 18-22 at the VGC. We are very excited to see the resort and go back to Disneyland, as it's been 5 years!!!


 
Wow! Have fun!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

cdnsluvdisney said:


> We're BWV owners but my dh and I just booked a short little getaway for just the two of us (without kids) for Oct 18-22 at the VGC.  We are very excited to see the resort and go back to Disneyland, as it's been 5 years!!!



Have fun and Post Pics Please!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I just received my first GCV items!  I posted this on a GCV webcast thread but thought I'd share here that Fedex showed up with a packet for the opening day webcast.  A GCV mousepad, a notepad and a GCV pin with the opening date on it.  Nice touch!    And of course the standard marketing material with point charts etc.

I'd been bumming out a bit wondering if there would be an opening day pin available.  I'm heading down Oct 4th and figured if there was it would be all gone.  I'm sure the onsite one will be nicer but now I've got something and maybe I'll luck out and if they have a pin onsite it might still be available.  Yeah, sure.


----------



## kerickson

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just received my first GCV items!  I posted this on a GCV webcast thread but thought I'd share here that Fedex showed up with a packet for the opening day webcast.  A GCV mousepad, a notepad and a GCV pin with the opening date on it.  Nice touch!    And of course the standard marketing material with point charts etc.
> 
> I'd been bumming out a bit wondering if there would be an opening day pin available.  I'm heading down Oct 4th and figured if there was it would be all gone.  I'm sure the onsite one will be nicer but now I've got something and maybe I'll luck out and if they have something it might still be available.  Year, sure.



Yay!  I hope I get something today too!!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just received my first GCV items!  I posted this on a GCV webcast thread but thought I'd share here that Fedex showed up with a packet for the opening day webcast.  A GCV mousepad, a notepad and a GCV pin with the opening date on it.  Nice touch!    And of course the standard marketing material with point charts etc.
> 
> I'd been bumming out a bit wondering if there would be an opening day pin available.  I'm heading down Oct 4th and figured if there was it would be all gone.  I'm sure the onsite one will be nicer but now I've got something and maybe I'll luck out and if they have something it might still be available.  Year, sure.



Just got our Fed ex package for the webcast with the pin, notepad and mousepad!  The pin is the cheaper, promotional type of paper/ cardboard backing but I was not expecting anything so it is pretty cool to me.   Just called this morning and added a day to our trip.  We will arrive on 9/29 and be in a studio for 3 nights.  Will take many pictures and post when we get back.


----------



## toocherie

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just received my first GCV items!  :



Are all GCV owners getting this?  I don't know if I received anything because I've been at GCH the last three nights!  (I know, poor me.)

Ok, now the bad news--I heard back from Member Satisfaction that DVC members are NOT going to be permitted to park in the underground parking--it is only available to valet--and we will have to continue to park across the street.  Boooo!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

toocherie said:


> Are all GCV owners getting this?  I don't know if I received anything because I've been at GCH the last three nights!  (I know, poor me.)
> 
> Ok, now the bad news--I heard back from Member Satisfaction that DVC members are NOT going to be permitted to park in the underground parking--it is only available to valet--and we will have to continue to park across the street.  Boooo!



It is for the webcast so if you signed up I'm sure you'll get it.  If not.....well, you'll be there so that's probably better.  

I doubt we'll drive to often but it's not good news that DVC doesn't get the parking perks at GCV like at the other DVC's.


----------



## lisah0711

toocherie said:


> Ok, now the bad news--I heard back from Member Satisfaction that DVC members are NOT going to be permitted to park in the underground parking--it is only available to valet--and we will have to continue to park across the street.  Boooo!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I doubt we'll drive to often but it's not good news that DVC doesn't get the parking perks at GCV like at the other DVC's.



  DVC members expect those perks.  Maybe as time goes on there will be enough complaining and they will change their minds.


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!   I just bought at VGC during the DVC Member cruise last week.  I am thinking about booking my first trip to VGC next May.


----------



## DVC Mike

toocherie said:


> Ok, now the bad news--I heard back from Member Satisfaction that DVC members are NOT going to be permitted to park in the underground parking--it is only available to valet--and we will have to continue to park across the street. Boooo!


 
What?? Boo!

That makes parking very inconvenient at the VGC. When I was there in May, the parking lot was full a couple of times I tried to park across the street. Since I didn't want to go to the overflow lot farther away, I valet parked (luckily, they didn't charge me for it).


----------



## pycees312

wow... what kind of sense does this make?? create parking directly under DVC but not have it for use of DVC members or those with reservations? so maybe that person standing outside all day when i went a lil bit ago will remain there on watch... horrible...
Did you ask if Valet will be free for DVC?


----------



## toocherie

pycees312 said:


> Did you ask if Valet will be free for DVC?



That was my first question--and the answer was NO.  Then I went back and asked if the underground parking was going to be available to DVC and was again told NO.


----------



## drewmisha

Maybe we should mass email member satisfaction regarding the no underground parking situation and see if they would change their mind.

I recall having emailed them back in April or May of this year to voice our discontent about not having the 2 week booking advantage for VGC.  In the end we did get the advantage.

The parking situation may be a different can of worms but worth trying.

Do they have a keycard slot on the observation tower facing paradise pier?  Wonder what stipulations are required for entry.


----------



## Disney Princess

I didn't tell my DH about the package possibility. I knew the BLT webcast participants received one, but I didn't want to get our hopes up and then be disappointed.  Well, I read that you all received your packages and told him I was SOOO excited and hope ours arrives tomorrow.  He then informs me - "oh, we had a note left on the door from FedEx today.  I forgot to go and pick it up (or tell me)".  They'll come again tomorrow.    Of course he feels bad knowing that it was a Disney package.  Now I'll have to be patient for tomorrow!!


----------



## Niele

Will there be grocery delivery service for this dvc?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Donald is #1 said:


> Hi everyone!   I just bought at VGC during the DVC Member cruise last week.  I am thinking about booking my first trip to VGC next May.



Congratulations and Welcome Donald is #1!!!!!


----------



## rmonty02

Donald is #1 said:


> Hi everyone!   I just bought at VGC during the DVC Member cruise last week.  I am thinking about booking my first trip to VGC next May.



 Congratulations!! Maybe WOC will be open by then?


----------



## Longhairbear

I am rather disappointed that parking will be across the street. I am assuming behind Paradise Pier Hotel. While not far, it is inconvenient. For some reason I had understood that the underground parking was for DVC only. As CA residents, we will be driving there.
 To my knowledge, Club 33 members got to park for free in the parking lot, where the VGC is now. Hopefully, Club 33 members won't be parking under the DVC for free.


----------



## Longhairbear

According to the DVCmember website, valet parking for DVC members is $17.00 per day. Self park is across the street.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Longhairbear said:


> According to the DVCmember website, valet parking for DVC members is $17.00 per day. Self park is across the street.



I guess my guide really is worthless. He got the part right about DVC members having to pay for valet. But he assured me that DVC members got complimentary self parking underground. Was that a lie on the part of my guide or was it simply him telling me the truth as he understood it on that particular day?


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I hope that everybody does contact member satisfaction.   We have probably the steepest point chart of any DVC and we should be able to get some sort of decent parking option.


----------



## drewmisha

I emailed DVC member satisfaction regarding the underground parking situation.  I don't need free valet parking... Just let me park in the garage myself!


----------



## toocherie

I think we all need to contact Member Satisfaction.  I can't believe they can't even give DVC members a discount on valet parking?  For me it doesn't probably matter--there is such limited handicapped parking at GCH that if it is gone they do complimentary valet anyway for me.  But I would still at least like the option to self-park for free under the building.


----------



## SoCalKDG

pycees312 said:


> wow... what kind of sense does this make?? create parking directly under DVC but not have it for use of DVC members or those with reservations? so maybe that person standing outside all day when i went a lil bit ago will remain there on watch... horrible...
> Did you ask if Valet will be free for DVC?



The parking lot is under the regular hotel as well, which makes up about 66% of the new wing just built, thus the parking is for them as well.  Additionally the new wing was built on the valet parking lot that was used for all GC guests.  They need valet parking as well.   I'm pretty sure there just isn't room for free valet or self parking for VGC owners.   

We will just have to man up and drop our families at checkin, then park and walk.      I'm assuming its free parking for DVC owners, yes?


----------



## toocherie

LOL--in all the excitement I forgot to post that I saw one of the one-bedroom VGC units on Sunday.  A friend who is a CM was doing one of the "test" stays with his family and invited me over--they had a unit overlooking Paradise Pier on the second floor and it was gorgeous!  I really like the lay-out of the unit and the two bathrooms.  I took some pics and will try to get them up later (of course with two little girls it looked like a bomb had gone off, but oh well).


----------



## kerickson

toocherie said:


> LOL--in all the excitement I forgot to post that I saw one of the one-bedroom VGC units on Sunday.  A friend who is a CM was doing one of the "test" stays with his family and invited me over--they had a unit overlooking Paradise Pier on the second floor and it was gorgeous!  I really like the lay-out of the unit and the two bathrooms.  I took some pics and will try to get them up later (of course with two little girls it looked like a bomb had gone off, but oh well).



Cool, can't wait to see pics.  What was the view like?  We're all thinking that 2nd floor will be the worst of the views, so I'd love to know how much of PP you were able to see, if any...


----------



## Niele

Niele said:


> Will there be grocery delivery service for this dvc?



bumpity, bump ....  anyone know and if so, any information about it?


----------



## toocherie

This is not a great pic because it was taken with my cellphone, but here is a view from Villa 2225 (a one-bedroom) at VGC:


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

toocherie said:


> This is not a great pic because it was taken with my cellphone, but here is a view from Villa 2225 (a one-bedroom) at VGC:



Looks like a great view from the second floor.


----------



## toocherie

SoCalKDG said:


> The parking lot is under the regular hotel as well, which makes up about 66% of the new wing just built, thus the parking is for them as well.  Additionally the new wing was built on the valet parking lot that was used for all GC guests.  They need valet parking as well.   I'm pretty sure there just isn't room for free valet or self parking for VGC owners.
> 
> We will just have to man up and drop our families at checkin, then park and walk.      I'm assuming its free parking for DVC owners, yes?



I'm sure you didn't mean for this post to sound mean-spirited but it's been bothering me all day--especially the highlighted section.  The difference is that from my view DVC'ers are not hotel guests--we are OWNERS.  Hotel guests don't "pay" for self parking per se either--it's in the resort fee-which is just another way for Disney to get $13.50 or so out of everyone whether you park or not.  I think if there are two hundred parking spaces in the structure then DVC should be entitled to some of them.  Since not every DVC member will be driving--it wouldn't probably even be 25% of the spaces that would need to be allocated on a regular basis.    Alternatively, maybe we don't get "free" valet parking but get it at a discount.  Where did the valets park the cars while the structure was being built?  

I don't mind that self parking isn't that convenient at the WDW resorts because we get free valet where they have it and where they don't (like at SSR) it's convenient to park.  I just hate the thought that VGC owners are not being equally treated.  And if we don't get it in California, I can bet you dollars to donuts that it won't be long before the free valet perk in Florida will start disappearing too.


----------



## Donald is #1

rmonty02 said:


> Congratulations!! Maybe WOC will be open by then?



That would be cool!


----------



## Donald is #1

Thanks for the welcome everyone! 

Now for the questions.  

I am planning on going in May, probably towards the end of the month.  Since F&WF will be occuring during that time, I will probably at least do something during the event.  

So that being said, how many days would be a good amount to be able to cover (solo) the 2 parks?  3?  4?  I am leaning towards 3 plus maybe the evening of my arrival.

Are the night time shows shown during the week days in May or just on the weekends?  If just on the weekend, then I will probably arrive on Saturday.

Also, should I avoid Memorial Day weekend?  I'm guessing that I know this answer, but it can't hurt to ask.

My plan would be to spend 3-4 days at DL and then visit 1 or 2 of the national parks in southern CA.


----------



## lisah0711

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> I guess my guide really is worthless. He got the part right about DVC members having to pay for valet. But he assured me that DVC members got complimentary self parking underground. Was that a lie on the part of my guide or was it simply him telling me the truth as he understood it on that particular day?



Knowing the lack of communication and miscommunication in the DVC world I am guessing that he was telling you the truth as he knew it that day.


----------



## dcfromva

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> I guess my guide really is worthless. He got the part right about DVC members having to pay for valet. But he assured me that DVC members got complimentary self parking underground. Was that a lie on the part of my guide or was it simply him telling me the truth as he understood it on that particular day?



My guide also said free self parking underground...


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Donald is #1 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone!
> 
> Now for the questions.
> 
> I am planning on going in May, probably towards the end of the month.  Since F&WF will be occuring during that time, I will probably at least do something during the event.
> 
> So that being said, how many days would be a good amount to be able to cover (solo) the 2 parks?  3?  4?  I am leaning towards 3 plus maybe the evening of my arrival.



Everybody is different on this.  Most people say 3 or 4.  I personally like 5 or 6.



Donald is #1 said:


> Are the night time shows shown during the week days in May or just on the weekends?  If just on the weekend, then I will probably arrive on Saturday.



Generally only on the weekends in May



Donald is #1 said:


> Also, should I avoid Memorial Day weekend?  I'm guessing that I know this answer, but it can't hurt to ask.



Holiday weekends are jam packed at DLR.  Especially DL.

Have fun at my favorite place!


----------



## SoCalKDG

toocherie said:


> I'm sure you didn't mean for this post to sound mean-spirited but it's been bothering me all day--especially the highlighted section.  The difference is that from my view DVC'ers are not hotel guests--we are OWNERS.  Hotel guests don't "pay" for self parking per se either--it's in the resort fee-which is just another way for Disney to get $13.50 or so out of everyone whether you park or not.  I think if there are two hundred parking spaces in the structure then DVC should be entitled to some of them.  Since not every DVC member will be driving--it wouldn't probably even be 25% of the spaces that would need to be allocated on a regular basis.    Alternatively, maybe we don't get "free" valet parking but get it at a discount.  Where did the valets park the cars while the structure was being built?
> 
> I don't mind that self parking isn't that convenient at the WDW resorts because we get free valet where they have it and where they don't (like at SSR) it's convenient to park.  I just hate the thought that VGC owners are not being equally treated.  And if we don't get it in California, I can bet you dollars to donuts that it won't be long before the free valet perk in Florida will start disappearing too.



Thats why I put the happy face after that specific comment.  If you look at this photo you will see the parking lot before it became our new DVC:






That approx. 150 parking spots that were used for Valet parking.  Don't know what they have been using for valet currently.   I'd guess half the people that stay at VGC will have a car. When I stay there is a chance we will have two cars.   With 46 2 bedrooms or 46 1 bedrooms and 46 studios plus 2 grand villas you might see 50 cars each week just from DVC.  Add in the additional 200+ hotel rooms along with the existing hotel, not that many spots for all the cars if 50 spots of the 150 were being used for DVC.  

Now its possible that it would never fill up and they may change the rules.  

I wonder if Disney worries that DVC owners that are visiting the park but not staying at the resort might use the free valet instead of DTD parking or the parking structure.  I believe at WDW you just show your DVC card to valet.  If this was the case at the VGC there is a chance I'd use free valet occasionally even when not staying at the resort.

Any idea what our contracts stated when we all purchased?


----------



## BeccaG

Today is opening day!!!   Today is opening day!!     Why am I still awake?


----------



## Longhairbear

I want to see what White Water Snacks looks like as a grocery now.


----------



## Longhairbear

Miceage has a few pics of the VGC exterior the Grizzly Arcade, and Pinochio's Workshop. Also of the interior hallway/elevators at the DVC.  It looks elegant!


----------



## dcfromva

SoCalKDG said:


> Any idea what our contracts stated when we all purchased?



Yes.  The underground parking is not part of the DVC.  If we were allowed to park there, it would be an arrangement very similar to the viewing lounge at BLT.    If we _did _have the ability to park there, it would not be guaranteed and could be taken away. 

 We have gotten used to parking across the street when staying at the GC. We decided to do self-park after a visit several years ago where we dropped the car off when we arrived and we didn't use it again until a week later when it was time to go--seemed to be a bit of a waste.   Parking across the street isn't the end of the world, but obviously I would rather self-park under the villas--especially when bringing groceries back to the room.  

  I know guides say stuff all the time and it only matters what is written in the contract, but I will be disappointed if we are not allowed to park in the underground parking....

  We will find out for sure this evening when we check in.  

DC


----------



## SoCalKDG

dcfromva said:


> Yes.  The underground parking is not part of the DVC.  If we were allowed to park there, it would be an arrangement very similar to the viewing lounge at BLT.    If we _did _have the ability to park there, it would not be guaranteed and could be taken away.
> 
> We have gotten used to parking across the street when staying at the GC. We decided to do self-park after a visit several years ago where we dropped the car off when we arrived and we didn't use it again until a week later when it was time to go--seemed to be a bit of a waste.   Parking across the street isn't the end of the world, but obviously I would rather self-park under the villas--especially when bringing groceries back to the room.
> 
> I know guides say stuff all the time and it only matters what is written in the contract, but I will be disappointed if we are not allowed to park in the underground parking....
> 
> We will find out for sure this evening when we check in.
> 
> DC



Thanks for the info.   I'll be sure to wave when I drive by tonight after work.  Everyone take lots of photos.   Including room numbers is helpful as well.


----------



## funatdisney

We are on our way!!!! Been looking for this for a very long time! I hope the LA traffic is good to us!


----------



## kerickson

SoCalKDG said:


> Thanks for the info.   I'll be sure to wave when I drive by tonight after work.  Everyone take lots of photos.   Including room numbers is helpful as well.



yes, can't wait to have a DIS version of a VGC floor plan with view info...


----------



## Marciern22

Have fun everyone!!!! I just can't make up my mind when I want to stay at VGC. I've been staying at GCH for the past 3 years in July for my DS's bday. He loves that hotel so thats why I had to get points for VGC.
I've stayed there for Xmas too and loved it.
I just can't make up my mind!!!!


----------



## dclfun

I'm so excited for everyone enjoying their first stay at VGC- I likely won't get there til 2011 as I already have our 2010 vacations booked, including the WB Transatlantic on the Magic and Memorial week at AKLV's ( got a one bedrooom concierge!). There goes my vacation time!  I will be enjoying the webcast tonight that I signed up for-hopefully it will have some nice views of the villas. Can't wait to read all the TR's! ( hint, hint)---Kathy


----------



## kerickson

I can't believe opening day is here!!! 

I remember talking with the CM when we bought SSR in 2007 about the future plans for a DVC at the Grand...then waiting for the FM period to start...then the mad dash to switch to the cruise incentive when it came out mid FM period....then waking up at 5am on June 6 to book our first stay... and now to opening day!  

Now I only need to wait 4 months, 3 weeks and 5 days until our first stay there in Feb.  

Can't wait to hear the TRs and get the 'DIS-down' on the rooms.  BLT reviews have beaten up their studios...let's hope VGC fares better...


----------



## dvcaddict!

We have finally checked in at the Villas at the Grand!!! They had told us the room wouldnt be ready till 4 but we got a text message at noon that it was ready    We are in room number 4516 and it is a studio. It is so nice. Everything smells so new and looks so perfect. We have a theme park view that looks out at Grizzly Peak and Tower of Terror. It looks directly into the brother bear play area. We are on the fourth floor and it seems like the best views would be from the third floor up for park views from our point of view. The observation deck is open and is located on the sixth floor. It offers the best view possible of all of california adventure. The rooms facing paradise pier area of the park are awesome, especially when the construction is complete for world of color and the little mermaid. Included are photos of our studio room and the view from our balcony.


----------



## wdw4life

I am also checked in!  Got here about 10:00 and was told the room would be ready about 3:00.  Luckily I received a text about 11:45 that it was available.  I was so glad because it is hot today!  So I am now sitting in my air conditioned room enjoying my view and getting ready to go eat at Carnation Cafe in a little bit.


----------



## funatdisney

i am here too. Got room 5502, facing DCA side. Here is a picture from the balcony:


----------



## funatdisney

Here are some pictures of our room, 5502:
















Here is a cute Mickey on the brackets that support the counter behind the sink. Cute uh?


----------



## funatdisney

Some pictures from the WOC observation deck:


----------



## TLPL

What kind of grand opening day gift did you guy get?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nice pictures everyone!


----------



## funatdisney

This the elevator lobby to the Villas:


----------



## kerickson

funatdisney said:


> Some pictures from the WOC observation deck:




yay!  any info on the rules surrounding entrance to the observation deck?


----------



## funatdisney

This is the view from a Window just outside the elevators on the 6th floor:






There is a small walk way between the new wing and DCA. At one end of the walkway and located adjacent to the WOC observation tower are BBQs











I will sign off for now. I am planning to cook dinner in our room tonight. We are having tri-tip pieces, baked potatoes and sourdough Mickey (from DCA). Our first home cooked meal in our new DVC Villa!

Hope to meet up eith some DISboarders at this evening's Member gathering at 6pm.


----------



## funatdisney

kerickson said:


> yay!  any info on the rules surrounding entrance to the observation deck?



We were at the observation deck when the villas were empty. We arrived at 10:45am and the rooms were not ready. So we just thought we would wonder around a bit, and found the deck. So there was no one to get info from.
 In fact, for a while we were the only ones in our room on the 5th floor when we were able to get inside our room (12 noon). It was a bit strange. Like a haunted, abandoned hotel. O.K I'm getting into the Halloween spirit! I hope to learn more at tonight's Member event.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I see that the pool cabanas are up.  And wow - gas grills.  That's a nice feature!  

Does the walkway take you to the GC - DCA entrance?


----------



## kerickson

yay...I believe I see Cabanas next to the new pool!  We'll have to get the scoop on that.

I wonder what kind of fence they will put up between the villas and DCA once the PP construction is complete...hopefully it will remain low.


----------



## kerickson

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I see that the pool cabanas are up.  And wow - gas grills.  That's a nice feature!
> 
> Does the walkway take you to the GC - DCA entrance?



or maybe to the pool?  Either one would be great!  Love the gas grills too, what a fun place to have a BBQ, listening to the screams of Mulholland Madness!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Those grills look fabulous!  Are there BBQ tools available for use?  I am thinking cooking in our studio just got easier and we may be running up to the store for some steaks or hamburger patties. 

Congratulations to everyone staying tonight.  Love all the pics!


----------



## funatdisney

kerickson said:


> yay...I believe I see Cabanas next to the new pool!  We'll have to get the scoop on that.
> 
> I wonder what kind of fence they will put up between the villas and DCA once the PP construction is complete...hopefully it will remain low.



The pool was blocked off for a private party. I wonder if it is for this evening's Member Gathering?????

If it is I will take pictures of the cabanas.


----------



## funatdisney

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Does the walkway take you to the GC - DCA entrance?



I don't remember. I'll just have to go and find out!


I was impressed by the BBQs, also. I first spotted them from one of the hallway windows on the 5th. They were impressive even from that distance. I told DH "I must get a picture of those BBQs!" So off we went to get the picture.

Having a great time and just love our room. We are now going to check out the gift shop.


----------



## nunzia

Cool info! Keep it all coming


----------



## Donald is #1

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Everybody is different on this.  Most people say 3 or 4.  I personally like 5 or 6.



Thanks! 



Grumpygrandpa said:


> Generally only on the weekends in May



That was what I thought.  Ok, maybe I'll arrive on Saturday, spend Saturday night in one of the parks to see the fireworks or fantasmic.  Then spend Sunday - Wednesday in the parks.  That will let me see the shows with some days with lesser crowds.




Grumpygrandpa said:


> Holiday weekends are jam packed at DLR.  Especially DL.
> 
> Have fun at my favorite place!



That was my guess.  OK, I will plan my trip for one of the weeks before Memorial Day.

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Donald is #1

Wow all of the pictures from today look awesome!  I can't wait until I can see it in person.


----------



## funatdisney

Some pics:

Found this when I went to cook dinner:




Thought it was cool to find wine glasses.
Also, note: the pots and pans are stored in a drawer under the oven. Took me some time to find them.

Here are some of the pool:





The hot tub





Cabanas:


----------



## funatdisney

The first floor patio:


----------



## funatdisney

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Does the walkway take you to the GC - DCA entrance?


 Went to go and look. It just leads out to an emergency exit gate. 





Now all gates are labeled as "Emergency Exit", but some of them have room key access since the gates are entry ways into the pool. Here one Emergency gate lead to the pool area. Here is a pic from the other side of the that gate:


----------



## DVC Mike

I'm enjoying the pictures of my newest home resort!


----------



## DenLo

Thanks for all the posted photos.  What a beautiful resort.  Did you receive a grand opening gift?


----------



## Disney Princess

The pictures are just wonderful!  We are excited for the webcast - 22 more minutes!!!


----------



## ACDSNY

Disney Princess said:


> The pictures are just wonderful! We are excited for the webcast - 22 more minutes!!!


 
Ditto on the pics!  I love our new home.

I think we got ripped off on the webcast, we didn't recieve any package of goodies.


----------



## funatdisney

DenLo said:


> Thanks for all the posted photos.  What a beautiful resort.  Did you receive a grand opening gift?



Yes. We received them at the Member Gathering. We got a small metal shovel that said "founding Membes" two luggage tags and a shoulder bag with the DVC logo. Earlier I was able to buy the DVC grand opening pin.

The member event was held in one of the two grand villas. Pictures to follow.


----------



## funatdisney

Here are the pics from the Member Gathering:

Mickey was there. (Minnie came by later) Taken from the second floor of the villa. The gentleman was my guide's boss. I wish I knew his name. He was so nice. When he heard that I had forgotten strawberries for margaritas I wanted to make in my room, he went and got me a plate of strawberries from the catering table to take back to my room. Those margaritas were good! Super guy!





Here is the kitchen. CM were using it for the gathering.





Here is one bedroom on the second floor. There is another one just like it on the other side of this floor. In between these rooms is a play room with a pool table.





Here a window view from the living room (located on the first floor). I took this from the second floor from the play room.


----------



## funatdisney

When we got back to our villa here is what I saw from our balcony:





Awesome. I was in the kitchen, glanced up from the sink and saw the Ferris Wheel Mickey perfectly framed in the slider door! That was truly amazing. Here another oicture from the master bedroom bed:





It looks like we may have inserted the park picture into the slider door. I assure you we do not have technology to do that here!


----------



## dvcaddict!

funatdisney said:


> Yes. We received them at the Member Gathering. We got a small metal shovel that said "founding Membes" two luggage tags and a shoulder bag with the DVC logo. Earlier I was able to buy the DVC grand opening pin.
> 
> The member event was held in one of the two grand villas. Pictures to follow.



Hey funatdisney, i think i saw you at the member event. Were you the one in the red shirt with the opening day pin in your hat? You probably saw me since i was the only African American gentleman that wasnt bruce the CM. Your taking the best pics for the dis site must say. Hope that food you made was good and hope your enjoying your villa. We will be here until friday. See you later....


----------



## TLPL

I am so jealous.... It makes me want to change my winter vacation to visit DLR instead.
The fare is not that much different anyway. Man I wish they open the World od Color show earlier. I don't suppose it will open by February right?


----------



## justkeepswimmin

funatdisney said:


> When we got back to our villa here is what I saw from our balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. I was in the kitchen, glanced up from the sink and saw the Ferris Wheel Mickey perfectly framed in the slider door! That was truly amazing. Here another oicture from the master bedroom bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like we may have inserted the park picture into the slider door. I assure you we do not have technology to do that here!



WOW!!!!!! You're right, these almost look fake they are so spectacular!  And, you got to see a GV.  What a great opening night.  Enjoy!


----------



## ACDSNY

Awesome pics!  Only 19 more days for us.


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

ACDSNY said:


> Ditto on the pics!  I love our new home.
> 
> I think we got ripped off on the webcast, we didn't recieve any package of goodies.



Yeah, neither did we....


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

The Rivers' Rats said:


> Yeah, neither did we....






Speaking of not recieving goodies, has anyone received their Founding Member Gifts yet????


----------



## funatdisney

dvcaddict! said:


> Hey funatdisney, i think i saw you at the member event. Were you the one in the red shirt with the opening day pin in your hat? You probably saw me since i was the only African American gentleman that wasnt bruce the CM. Your taking the best pics for the dis site must say. Hope that food you made was good and hope your enjoying your villa. We will be here until friday. See you later....



Yes yes that was me. I had a great time. Too bad we couldn't meet up. We are leaving tomorrow. Just a short get away for the hubby and me. We will be coming back this Sunday with the kids. I originally had a studio, but MS made a mistake. I found out that we were booked for Monday check in instead of Sunday when I checked in this morning. Long story on how that was worked out. I now have a standard hotel room for Sunday instead of a Studio.  Maybe I'll start another thread to explain that situation.
We are coming back in October for three days, so I shouldn't feel that bad.

Thanks for the compliment about the pictures. My DH and I took a little of each. I must say a big "Thank You" to my Hubby. He is a computer wiz and helped me navigate how to post them. I have the hang of it now.

Enjoy your villa. Lucky to be able to stay until Friday.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

funatdisney said:


> When we got back to our villa here is what I saw from our balcony:



That is just awesome!!!!  And thanks for checking out the path to nowhere!    You've been our own investigative reporter and provided many more insights than the opening day webcast!


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks, KAT4DISNEY for the compliment. I had fun taking the pics. I really got to explore most of the new wing. the BBQs were one of the best finds. I should have bbqed my tri-tip pieces, but it was too much to do in a short mount of time. 

I would like to apologize for the many misspellings. I got so excited posting the pics and with working on my laptop which I am not used to doing, I made so many writing mistakes. I just hate that!


----------



## funatdisney

By the way, what was shown on the webcast? What were the incentives offered?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

funatdisney said:


> By the way, what was shown on the webcast? What were the incentives offered?



Well - first DeeVeeCee was on a lot (I'm afraid I don't see the charm) and they talked about the typical DVC stuff of the Concierge Collection, Adventures by Disney, RCI etc.  They emphasized what was available on the west coast and the new west coast cruises as well as Hawaii.  They had a very short video showing the lobby of the Grand and Storytellers and then DL park.  There was some nice info on the renovations at DCA.  And then the offers that were not as good as the last round for VGC.  

125 pt purchase - $19 credit per point
160 pt purchase - $20 credit per point
200 pt purchase - $21 credit per point
250 pt purchase - $21 credit per point + $500 gift card
320 pt purchase - $22 credit per point + 1 night in Mickey Mouse Penthouse at DLH
500 pt purchase - $22 credit per point + 2 nights in Mickey Mouse Penthouse at DLH

They also gave away 3 (?) gifts to people signed up for the webcast.  Framed prints and such.

Oh - they showed models of the rooms and they kept hinting at a Grand opening ceremony but that was just a gag.


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks for the update, KAT4DISNEY. You are right about the incentives. It was better when we bought just a short 5 weeks ago. It seems that I didn't miss very much. There were some folks I talked to at tonight's event that were interested in purchasing at the VGC. I don't know if they were offered the same discounts. Tonight was really a Member Gathering, not a selling opportunity. Which made it a very pleasant experience.


----------



## disneydawn6

Did you happen to see the laundry room?  I wondered if it will be free for people in a studio.  Since they aren't doing free valet, I wonder if laundry will be free like at other DVC's.  Sorry to post on two treads but we are leaving in a week and want to know before I get there....


----------



## stopher1

What awesome photos!!  Thanks so much for sharing them all.  Any more you'd like to add would definitely be appreciated too!!

I love those gas grills, and wow, such awesome DCA views.  The cabanas/pool shots were great, and inside the GV looks nice too.  Great job on sharing guys. I'm so jealous right now!!!!  The first week of December can't get here soon enough when I'm next out there.  

Enjoy the rest of your time there.


----------



## JoRo

Hi I loved the pictures thanks you!   So it looks like its quite a walk from the DCA/GCV entrance into the park?  

Also being brand new to DVC can one of you just confirm amenties like is there salt and pepper, any sugar and the picture looks like they offer a litte coffee but we are bring our own. Any shampoo for those oops I forgot it moments? Nothing was listed in the DVCmember site that I could find.

Just trying to plan what to bring, we are planning on breakfast in the room and making snacks, sandwiches for lunches and junk food for dinner   Also several character buffets and a churro, and mcdonald fries and a wine at DCA 

Thanks


----------



## DenLo

*funatdisney* - Great night photos -- what a night light!


----------



## funatdisney

Good Morning!
Had a pretty good sleep last night. Now with that said, a few things. There was lots of noise through the night and this morning, because of the renovations at DCA. We are on the park side of the building. I would bring a sound machine if you have one. I slept fine, I was tired from all the running around I did yesterday.
 Beds were comfy and the master bedroom is dark. Good dark curtains in place. There is a lot of light from the smoke alarm, night light and clock though. I like a real dark room when I sleep. The living room was dark, too, but the balcony door let in a lot of morning light. The shade that covers it does not do much for darkening the room.

There is a picture I took that really bothered me. So I would like to explain it a bit more. I am referring to the picture in post 1272, where there is a view from our balcony. The picture makes it seem like we are so far away. The room is literally a stone's throw away. The Mickey Ferris wheel is really close. Here is a better picture:




As you can see, DCA is really close!

We check out today. We will have a quick snack for breakfast (sourdough Mickey ) and head into Disneyland.
We had a great time. Our vacations at Disneyland are abiannual event for my family and always fantastic vacations. With our stays at the VGC, our vacations will be even more extraordinary. With cooking in our room and enjoying more of the comforts of home, our vacations going to be even better!
Our next stay at the VGC is next month, October 28 to October 30, a one bedroom.


----------



## funatdisney

JoRo said:


> Hi I loved the pictures thanks you!   So it looks like its quite a walk from the DCA/GCV entrance into the park?
> 
> Also being brand new to DVC can one of you just confirm amenties like is there salt and pepper, any sugar and the picture looks like they offer a litte coffee but we are bring our own. Any shampoo for those oops I forgot it moments? Nothing was listed in the DVCmember site that I could find.



The walk to DCA and DL will be a bit longer, but not by much. I don't mind the extra distance.

I could not find the salt and pepper! I always bring my own
so no worries there. You should also bring sugar. I did for my margaritas!

there was shampoo and conditioner in the master bath. I would bring that, too. There is no maid service. The two small bottles will run out quickly.


----------



## funatdisney

Just a few more notes of this and that.

The wireless connection was fantastic. It is free (at least it says so on my navigation bar) and fast. I am used to a T1 wireless hook up at home (DH is a software programmer) and am very spoiled. As you well know, I have been posting lots of pictures and didn't wait that long for them to post. I was impressed.

The elevators talk! In a women's voice, the elevator announces the floor if it is going up or down. Different that is for sure.

The new pool and hot tub are very close to the elevator lobby. Nice and convenient. The Arcade and Pinoccio's workshop are just outside the elevator lobby. Pinccio's Workshop is larger and has large windows in every section so one can easily look in on their little ones.

That is it for now.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Thank you so much for taking the time to post (esp. the pics.).  I think that sharing "Disney" makes the magic stronger.


----------



## rmonty02

This is so exciting I can't wait until my Nov. birthday vacation.  It will surely be GRAND!! Thanks for the pix.


----------



## toocherie

[





funatdisney said:


> Here are the pics from the Member Gathering:
> 
> Mickey was there. (Minnie came by later) Taken from the second floor of the villa. The gentleman was my guide's boss. I wish I knew his name. He was so nice. When he heard that I had forgotten strawberries for margaritas I wanted to make in my room, he went and got me a plate of strawberries from the catering table to take back to my room. Those margaritas were good! Super guy!



His name is Mike.

sorry I missed you at the Member Gathering.  I did run into dbanzai--who I met before.  I'm sure there were lots of Dis members there--we just didn't know it!


----------



## DonaldDoleWhip

funatdisney said:


> The elevators talk! In a women's voice, the elevator announces the floor if it is going up or down. Different that is for sure.


BLT also has that - it's a really cool feature.


----------



## Disney Princess

Thanks for all the beautiful pictures and information.  I can't wait until our first stay!  I wish we were there now, but I appreciate you letting me "feel" like I was there.     Funatdisney - your view is amazing at night.  I could sit on that balcony forever.


----------



## dvcaddict!

Hey everyone!

         So this is my second day in the villas at Grand Cal and things are just about perfect. They had a member gathering yesterday in the Grand Villa facing the mariposa pool and it was amazing. They spared no expense in there at all let me tell you. They gave away lots of DVC merchandise at the event including a backpack, little dvc shovel, and fancy luggage tags. Mickey and Minnie showed up as well and they had lots of snacks like wine and cheese and a chocolate cake with the Grand Cal villas art on it. It was a great event because it was just a member gethering. They werent trying to sell you anymore points or anything like that. The location of the villas is the best among all dvc resorts hands down. Its a five minute walk to DCA and Downtown Disney and a ten minute walk to Disneyland. We have a view on the side of the villas facing Grizzly Peak and Tower of Terror which is astounding. Depending on how high your room floor is you look down directly into the Brother Bear Redwood Trail play area. You are practically in the park. The paradise pier views are the best however looking DIRECTLY out onto World of Color. Once the water show is done, that view will directly challenge the BLT park view for best view in all of the Disney Vacation Club resorts. I will be posting a trip review as soon as I return home for everyone and will be happy to answer any questions about the villas before I leave. See you later....


----------



## Donald is #1

funatdisney said:


> When we got back to our villa here is what I saw from our balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. I was in the kitchen, glanced up from the sink and saw the Ferris Wheel Mickey perfectly framed in the slider door! That was truly amazing. Here another oicture from the master bedroom bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like we may have inserted the park picture into the slider door. I assure you we do not have technology to do that here!



Wow!!!!


----------



## toocherie

dvcaddict! said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So this is my second day in the villas at Grand Cal and things are just about perfect. They had a member gathering yesterday in the Grand Villa facing the mariposa pool and it was amazing. They spared no expense in there at all let me tell you. They gave away lots of DVC merchandise at the event including a backpack, little dvc shovel, and fancy luggage tags. Mickey and Minnie showed up as well and they had lots of snacks like wine and cheese and a chocolate cake with the Grand Cal villas art on it. It was a great event because it was just a member gethering. They werent trying to sell you anymore points or anything like that.



See, this is how people's perceptions differ.  I agree that they weren't nearly as pushing people to buy points as other events I have attended, but don't kid yourself--the guides were there specifically to sell points (and from what I saw, were somewhat successful).  I also didn't think it was a "spare no expense" event--in fact, my impression was that it was a last minute planned event.  Unless I'm mistaken, none of the swag given away was specific to the VGC == it was all generic DVC stuff.  I guess there was a grand opening ceremony that morning that none of the founding members were invited to.  I also would have like to have received one of the buttons celebrating the opening of the VGC that the CMs were wearing all over the resort but when I asked at the front desk was told they were CM only.  If someone had been on the ball--something "VGC specific"--even the buttons--would have been handed out.  Instead, you were given the "right" to buy up to two limited edition pins.  Of course, any event with Mickey and Minnie is a good event so I won't complain TOO much--and the cake WAS delicious!


----------



## funatdisney

Yes I think this was not a well planned event. I had gotten a phone message form my guide on Monday about the wine and cheese event, she didn't know where it would be at. They did lose a golden opportunity with dong more for this event. I think we are the best "ambassadors" for DVC. I know as I visit DLR I usually talk to someone about DVC. The button would have been a talking point for us when visiting the parks. Would have been a nice way to start a conversation.
Do not get me wrong. I so enjoyed this event. The opportunity to meet other members was fantastic. It came in handy this morning, when waiting for TSM to open, we ran into some members in line. We had a nice conversation and it made the 30 minutes before the ride finally open go fast.


toocherie wish I could have run into you, too! I knew I should have gotten the green Mickey paint chip to wear. It would have fished some of you out!


----------



## funatdisney

Disney Princess said:


> Thanks for all the beautiful pictures and information.  I can't wait until our first stay!  I wish we were there now, but I appreciate you letting me "feel" like I was there.     Funatdisney - your view is amazing at night.  I could sit on that balcony forever.



Thank you Disney Princess! I so enjoyed posting those pictures. I just could not believe how amazing they came out! The camera was a gift I gave to my DH and so I rarely use it. I took about half of the pictures I posted. I thought, what a great camera! It even made me look like I knew what I was doing!" One of the best gifts I have ever given him.

I don't know if I will ever get a room like that one again, but I know one thing. I will always request a room above the third floor for now on. That room made our trip so special.


----------



## dvcaddict!

toocherie said:


> See, this is how people's perceptions differ.  I agree that they weren't nearly as pushing people to buy points as other events I have attended, but don't kid yourself--the guides were there specifically to sell points (and from what I saw, were somewhat successful).  I also didn't think it was a "spare no expense" event--in fact, my impression was that it was a last minute planned event.  Unless I'm mistaken, none of the swag given away was specific to the VGC == it was all generic DVC stuff.  I guess there was a grand opening ceremony that morning that none of the founding members were invited to.  I also would have like to have received one of the buttons celebrating the opening of the VGC that the CMs were wearing all over the resort but when I asked at the front desk was told they were CM only.  If someone had been on the ball--something "VGC specific"--even the buttons--would have been handed out.  Instead, you were given the "right" to buy up to two limited edition pins.  Of course, any event with Mickey and Minnie is a good event so I won't complain TOO much--and the cake WAS delicious!




Oh i agree with you about the rushed event that evening. When i said spared no expense i was talking about the grand villa, not the member gathering. i can barely remember what actually happened during the event because i was so taken visually by the grand villa!!! lol


----------



## funatdisney

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to post (esp. the pics.).  I think that sharing "Disney" makes the magic stronger.



You are welcome, Grumpygrandpa! I had promised you in an earlier post I would do my best. I kept you in mind as I took them. I know you are so excited about owning at VGC and going to DLR, and I'll almost do anything for a fellow DLR enthusiast. It, too, is my favorite place.


----------



## LyndaC

here's the view from my balcony,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I've already booked 2 more stays!


----------



## DoOverDreams

funatdisney said:


> Yes I think this was not a well planned event. I had gotten a phone message form my guide on Monday about the wine and cheese event, she didn't know where it would be at. They did lose a golden opportunity with dong more for this event. I think we are the best "ambassadors" for DVC. I know as I visit DLR I usually talk to someone about DVC. The button would have been a talking point for us when visiting the parks. Would have been a nice way to start a conversation.
> Do not get me wrong. I so enjoyed this event. The opportunity to meet other members was fantastic. It came in handy this morning, when waiting for TSM to open, we ran into some members in line. We had a nice conversation and it made the 30 minutes before the ride finally open go fast.
> 
> 
> toocherie wish I could have run into you, too! I knew I should have gotten the green Mickey paint chip to wear. It would have fished some of you out!



Hey, at least you guys had a members party!  I was at BLT opening day (founding member there too) and they did absolutely nothing.  I kind of think they opened VGC with a bang, and BLT with a whimper!  Yeah, I know, sour grapes.  I wish we could have made it to VGC too.  It s beautiful!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

First off, I am excited about VCG opening and am having a blast reading posts and looking at pics.   But  I am still a little irritated about having to still park across the street and now there are these reports of having to pay for laundry if you stay in a studio (though I don't plan on staying in studios).   As I get older I am trying to overcome my natural grumpy nature and sneak into heaven at the end of my life, so I try not to let little things bother me.   I know that VCG is the best of all DVCs.  I love the Arts and Crafts theme and you can't get closer to the magic, but I hope DVC isn't going to treat VGC like the proverbial "redheaded stepchild".  (Disclaimer- red hair is my second favorite hair color and I personally have nothing against stepchildren - having been one myself).  But I would encourage everyone here to send emails to member satisfaction about the parking and the laundry situation.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

OK, so only half as mad as before... I read in another thread that there is a DVC laundry room and that the appliances haven't been installed yet and that members can get tokens at the front desk to use in the regular coin operated laundry.  As my grandson would say "my bad".


----------



## kerickson

Grumpygrandpa said:


> First off, I am excited about VCG opening and am having a blast reading posts and looking at pics.   But  I am still a little irritated about having to still park across the street and now there are these reports of having to pay for laundry if you stay in a studio (though I don't plan on staying in studios).   As I get older I am trying to overcome my natural grumpy nature and sneak into heaven at the end of my life, so I try not to let little things bother me.   I know that VCG is the best of all DVCs.  I love the Arts and Crafts theme and you can't get closer to the magic, but I hope DVC isn't going to treat VGC like the proverbial "redheaded stepchild".  (Disclaimer- red hair is my second favorite hair color and I personally have nothing against stepchildren - having been one myself).  But I would encourage everyone here to send emails to member satisfaction about the parking and the laundry situation.



I agree that we shouldn't 'sweat the small stuff', but if we don't stand up for our beloved VGC then who will?  We need DVC to justify any way they are differentiating this DVC from others, as it could set a precedence for the changes to apply to additional DVCs in Cali, Hawaii and even WDW...


----------



## drewmisha

I emailed DVC member satisfaction regarding the underground parking situation several days ago.  They called me this morning and will forward our concerns to the higher ups.  

Please email them about this!  This is the only way we'll get heard.  Thanks.




kerickson said:


> I agree that we shouldn't 'sweat the small stuff', but if we don't stand up for our beloved VGC then who will?  We need DVC to justify any way they are differentiating this DVC from others, as it could set a precedence for the changes to apply to additional DVCs in Cali, Hawaii and even WDW...


----------



## DisFanInCO

I've thoroughly enjoyed looking at all the opening day pics on this and other threads, and now that we are "official" thought I'd say hi. DH and I are proud owners of 160pts. at GCV and can't wait for our trip in March!


----------



## Farmboy90

For anyone who has stayed there, particular in a 2 bedroom, do the showers have a handheld wand thingy?  My wife has been asking me about this, but I can't tell from any of the pictures I have seen.  We are staying in a two bedroom in a couple of weeks.

Also, it seems people say there is no free valet parking.  How can this be?  Isn't this a guarantee for DVC owners?  Can I just park across the street like I normally do?


----------



## dcfromva

Farmboy90 said:


> Can I just park across the street like I normally do?


  Yes--self park is across the street (same as it has been) 

DC


----------



## mickeymark34

I am so looking forward to staying at the Villas. I am trying to get my wife to think of dates so I could book a trip down there, but we are getting ready to spend a week at my parents timeshare with Marriot in Newport Beach in two weeks. I'm thinking she really isn't worried about us using our DVC points since we will be visiting Disneyland for a few days while we are down there.


----------



## Donald is #1

dcfromva said:


> Yes--self park is across the street (same as it has been)
> 
> DC




Is the self park free or is there a charge?


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Donald is #1 said:


> Is the self park free or is there a charge?



Free of charge, just use yor room key to exit.






(just had to repost a picture of the AWESOME view!)


----------



## SanDeeKath

No, the showers are fixed to the top of the wall.  I am guessing there is a handicapped accessible room though on the first floor, where likely a shower with the handheld thingy is put in (as required by law I believe).

Katherine


----------



## Farmboy90

SanDeeKath said:


> No, the showers are fixed to the top of the wall.  I am guessing there is a handicapped accessible room though on the first floor, where likely a shower with the handheld thingy is put in (as required by law I believe).
> 
> Katherine



Thanks Katherine!


----------



## rmonty02

DisFanInCO said:


> DH and I are proud owners of 160pts. at GCV and can't wait for our trip in March!




Congrats & WELCOME HOME!


----------



## rmonty02

mickeymark34 said:


> we are getting ready to spend a week at my parents timeshare with Marriot in Newport Beach in two weeks.



Now of course I own at VGC, but if you haven't been to Marriot Newport Beach Villas, you're in for a treat.  We were there last year and it was very relaxing. You should see if you can get an ocean view! Have a wonderful time


----------



## jpeka65844

Sent off my paperwork yesterday!  And I notice the points are already in our account!    We have no idea when we're going next; most likely in December, 2011.  

Where can I get a VGC banner for my siggy?


----------



## nunzia

DisFanInCO said:


> I've thoroughly enjoyed looking at all the opening day pics on this and other threads, and now that we are "official" thought I'd say hi. DH and I are proud owners of 160pts. at GCV and can't wait for our trip in March!


----------



## Bunless

Not trying to stir the pot, just honestly curious if there's something I'm missing.

We bought into DVC because of the Villas at the Grand, we love the hotel and stay there a couple of times a year anyway.  I've never stayed at other DVC resorts, so I don't have anything to compare it to, but I do know how WDW works as compared to DL.

So here's the question, why is the parking situation a big deal?  It's the same as it's always been.  There's really no place to add closer free parking, and besides, it's not really far away.  It's just across the street and is a very easy walk.  And across the street parking in DL is not like across the street parking in WDW, everything in WDW is so much more spread out.  The across the street parking at the Grand reminds me more of parking at the mall on a busy day and having to walk that little extra bit, not a big deal.  To my thinking, if you're going to be walking to the parks and around them all day, why is it a big deal to cross the street?  I truly don't understand and wonder if there's a piece of the puzzle I'm missing since I'm a new DVC owner.


----------



## M4travels

Bunless said:


> Not trying to stir the pot, just honestly curious if there's something I'm missing.
> 
> We bought into DVC because of the Villas at the Grand, we love the hotel and stay there a couple of times a year anyway.  I've never stayed at other DVC resorts, so I don't have anything to compare it to, but I do know how WDW works as compared to DL.
> 
> So here's the question, why is the parking situation a big deal?  It's the same as it's always been.  There's really no place to add closer free parking, and besides, it's not really far away.  It's just across the street and is a very easy walk.  And across the street parking in DL is not like across the street parking in WDW, everything in WDW is so much more spread out.  The across the street parking at the Grand reminds me more of parking at the mall on a busy day and having to walk that little extra bit, not a big deal.  To my thinking, if you're going to be walking to the parks and around them all day, why is it a big deal to cross the street?  I truly don't understand and wonder if there's a piece of the puzzle I'm missing since I'm a new DVC owner.



At WDW DVC members are able to use valet parking free of charge.  I gotta admit, valet parking is nice!  If I could just drive my car to the entrance and hand it off with only a tip expected, I'd be pretty happy about that.  

Most, if not all, DVC members were expecting it as it's a perk at WDW.

Is it a far walk from the free parking to the GCH? Nah, but valet is nice!


----------



## toocherie

Bunless--I really think, for me at least, it puts VGC in the category of "second class citizen."  We already at Disneyland get less perks (not as much of a discount on annual passes, for example) now not getting the free valet parking is one more indication.  Then, to add insult to injury, we find that the new underground parking garage is not available to owners either.  Do you have to pay $17 to park in your driveway?  Remember--we're OWNERS not hotel guests and I would expect a little more consideration of that.  Even a break on the valet parking charge of $17 (maybe $10) would be more palatable.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

toocherie said:


> Bunless--I really think, for me at least, it puts VGC in the category of "second class citizen."  We already at Disneyland get less perks (not as much of a discount on annual passes, for example) now not getting the free valet parking is one more indication.  Then, to add insult to injury, we find that the new underground parking garage is not available to owners either.  Do you have to pay $17 to park in your driveway?  Remember--we're OWNERS not hotel guests and I would expect a little more consideration of that.  Even a break on the valet parking charge of $17 (maybe $10) would be more palatable.




This is pretty much how I feel about it.  It's a long standing perk with other DVC's.  Either there is free Valet, or the parking is right outside your door or under the units (Vero Beach).  Perks like this should not differ coast to coast IMO and parking was built under the buildings.


----------



## tjkraz

The valet parking situation is disappointing but not unexpected.  Every time I visit DL I'm reminded of how many differences exist between the east and west resorts.  

At DL we get 10% discounts on dining just about everywhere.  At WDW those discounts are few and far between.

DL has wireless Internet--WDW is all wired.

DL has a lower AP discount, but they also have a seasonal pass which (in the end) costs me less than my WDW AP with the DVC discount.

Even at WDW perks vary by location.  The most noteworthy is the lack of pool hopping to YC/BC, AKV and the BLT pool.  

Personally I never took it for granted that we would get any specific perks.  Free parking IS provided...it's just not in the most convenient location.  It's about the same as BWV and VWL which have pretty inconveniently-located self parking lots.


----------



## thelionqueen

jpeka65844 said:


> Sent off my paperwork yesterday!  And I notice the points are already in our account!    We have no idea when we're going next; most likely in December, 2011.
> 
> Where can I get a VGC banner for my siggy?


Just copy and paste the properties of the banner you choose and put in your siggie.


----------



## thelionqueen

Have to chime in on the parking situation.  I totally agree that we, as owners, should be given priority to park underground vs. the parking lot.  If they want GCV to be treated like all other DVC's we should have free valet, and premium parking IMO.

The fact that there are only 48 villas, it would be safe to assume, that there would rarely be more than 48 additional cars to park or valet at any given time (on the high end).  That is more than sustainable for valet or garage parking IMO.

I am definitely not one of "those" who have the DVC entitlement issues, I just think that perks should be the same for ALL DVC's-coast location should not matter.


----------



## SoCalKDG

thelionqueen said:


> The fact that there are only 48 villas, it would be safe to assume, that there would rarely be more than 48 additional cars to park or valet at any given time (on the high end).  That is more than sustainable for valet or garage parking IMO.



48 villas are made up of 2 bedrooms.  Up to half of those can get split which gives us 72 units.   I believe there is only about 175 spots under the hotel, which is for all of the Grand Californian.   If 72 spots were taken up by owners, then we end up with only about 100 spots for 900+ rooms.

While some may think VGC is getting the short end of the stick, remember this.  They purposely put the villas in the best location possible during the expansion.  They could have stuck them two other places which would have resulted in some parking lot views.  They didn't.  

2/3 of the units have great park views, the other 1/3 which faces the pool has some park view along with half of them being able to see fireworks at DL.  Plus they have a viewing are of the WOC show for those rooms that end up with a pool view.  Imagine going to the viewing area, watching WOC, then going back to your room and watching the DL fireworks.

No other DVC has a better location when you consider all factors than the VGC.  Definetly not a second class citizen.  I'll be there in 3 weeks (just one night but it should tie me over).


----------



## tjkraz

thelionqueen said:


> I am definitely not one of "those" who have the DVC entitlement issues, I just think that perks should be the same for ALL DVC's-coast location should not matter.



But they have NEVER been the same.  Dining discounts are different...AP discounts...merchandise discounts...pool hopping.  It all varies from one DVC property to another and between WDW an DL.  

The fact that WDW and DL have different managerial philosophies doesn't help matters.  I'm not saying that it's right...just that we should have expected this based upon their established track record.  

I'm also not surprised that we cannot use the valet parking garage.  The fact that the new wing was built on the old valet parking lot suggested to me that they need the space.  The garage itself was probably not designed to be easily-accessible by guests.  Parking attendants (who are just delivering and retrieving cars) would have very different needs than guests who are trying to transport groceries and luggage, and who need easy access to the lobby and other levels of the hotel.  

It's unfortunate that some folks were lead to believe we would have access to the garage.  I doubt that DVC Guides would have deliberately lied to their customers--that's not exactly a deal-breaker when trying to make a sale, IMO.  More likely it was a result of misinformation passed-down from above or design changes made as the project progressed.  

By all means share your thoughts with DVC.  The cynic in me suspects Disney will figure out how to get their money one way or another.  If we trade free valet parking for reductions in the generous dining discounts or an elimination of free Internet, most of us will still be paying similar dollars out of pocket.  Or they could just subsidize it via our annual dues.  Then we'll just pay for valet parking in January instead of during each trip.  

It's nice to know at least there is a free option available, even though it's not terribly convenient.  I've never used the self-park lot at GC but it can't be much worse than the BoardWalk.  And when staying at DL I know I won't need to retrieve the car nearly as much as when vacationing at WDW.


----------



## funatdisney

OK my two cents. I was in a hotel room this past weekend in the new wing (long story on my studio booking). I noticed that self parking isn't really hard to get to considering the distance from some of the other parts of the hotel. I could see my van from my balcony. Since the self parking looked so close, we decided to take our bags to the car instead of calling for bell services. (we were trying save time). It was not that difficult to do, and that it will be quite doable in the future. We had 7 bags or luggage to take to the car and it didn't take that much time to reach the car (7 minutes or so). I think I am more worried about how small that parking lot is compared to the amount of guests checking in or staying at the Grand Californian on any given day. I can see how difficult it is going to be to find a spot, if you want to leave for the day. We will cuz I have family in the area I want to visit.


----------



## funatdisney

SoCalKDG said:


> 48 villas are made up of 2 bedrooms.  Up to half of those can get split which gives us 72 units.   I believe there is only about 175 spots under the hotel, which is for all of the Grand Californian.   If 72 spots were taken up by owners, then we end up with only about 100 spots for 900+ rooms.
> 
> While some may think VGC is getting the short end of the stick, remember this.  They purposely put the villas in the best location possible during the expansion.  They could have stuck them two other places which would have resulted in some parking lot views.  They didn't.
> 
> 2/3 of the units have great park views, the other 1/3 which faces the pool has some park view along with half of them being able to see fireworks at DL.  Plus they have a viewing are of the WOC show for those rooms that end up with a pool view.  Imagine going to the viewing area, watching WOC, then going back to your room and watching the DL fireworks.
> 
> No other DVC has a better location when you consider all factors than the VGC.  Definetly not a second class citizen.  I'll be there in 3 weeks (just one night but it should tie me over).



All good points, SoCalKDG.


----------



## thelionqueen

SoCalKDG said:


> 48 villas are made up of 2 bedrooms.  Up to half of those can get split which gives us 72 units.   I believe there is only about 175 spots under the hotel, which is for all of the Grand Californian.   If 72 spots were taken up by owners, then we end up with only about 100 spots for 900+ rooms.
> 
> While some may think VGC is getting the short end of the stick, remember this.  They purposely put the villas in the best location possible during the expansion.  They could have stuck them two other places which would have resulted in some parking lot views.  They didn't.
> 
> 2/3 of the units have great park views, the other 1/3 which faces the pool has some park view along with half of them being able to see fireworks at DL.  Plus they have a viewing are of the WOC show for those rooms that end up with a pool view.  Imagine going to the viewing area, watching WOC, then going back to your room and watching the DL fireworks.
> 
> No other DVC has a better location when you consider all factors than the VGC.  Definetly not a second class citizen.  I'll be there in 3 weeks (just one night but it should tie me over).




I don't think anyone is "knocking" the views and the beauty that is GCV.  What I, and some others posting here do have issue with, is the lack of consistency for GCV vs. other DVC's.  We could compare locations, views and amenities all day long, that's not what I'm addressing.  What I am talking about is GCV having the same perks as WDW DVC's

As far as the number of units, 1 BR, 2BR, Grand Villas, etc.  I think it's a pretty lofty estimation to assume that every unit that can accommodate additional guests/parties will also have a car.  I agree that at a given time, it COULD require 72 spaces, but you are assuming every guest in every villa (plus the non-studio accommodations) will have a car.  I think that would not be the "norm."  In any event, if you're going to calculate DVC owners vs hotel guests you should do that for every DVC. Again, not talking entitlement, but rather consistency.


----------



## Bunless

Thank you for your replies.  I understand better why the concern, for ourselves it's a non-issue and I was confused about why it was.

For myself, I'll gladly trade the valet for everything else at the resort, and as a previous poster responded...it's really not a big walk.  And the only reason you need a car while at Disneyland is if you're going elsewhere--which is the big reason we like DL over WDW, you just walk, no transportation required!  More exercise makes for more garlic cheese bread at Ralph Brennen's! ... and beignets ... and corn dogs... and vinter's menu ...


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

SoCalKDG said:


> 48 villas are made up of 2 bedrooms.  Up to half of those can get split which gives us 72 units.   I believe there is only about 175 spots under the hotel, which is for all of the Grand Californian.   If 72 spots were taken up by owners, then we end up with only about 100 spots for 900+ rooms.



Not all members who stay at the villas will have a car.  We fly and shuttle over about every third trip



SoCalKDG said:


> While some may think VGC is getting the short end of the stick, remember this.  They purposely put the villas in the best location possible during the expansion.  They could have stuck them two other places which would have resulted in some parking lot views.  They didn't.
> 
> 2/3 of the units have great park views, the other 1/3 which faces the pool has some park view along with half of them being able to see fireworks at DL.  Plus they have a viewing are of the WOC show for those rooms that end up with a pool view.  Imagine going to the viewing area, watching WOC, then going back to your room and watching the DL fireworks.
> 
> No other DVC has a better location when you consider all factors than the VGC.  Definetly not a second class citizen.  I'll be there in 3 weeks (just one night but it should tie me over).



I agree that they have given us the best locations in the new wing.  I too love the Grand and am looking forward to my first trip home.

I am not surprised that valet or underground parking was not offered.   I would just say that I am disappointed.   I still think they may rectify the situation.   I will love my stays at my new home regardless of where I have to park.


----------



## funatdisney

Well I don't mean to change the subject, but I would like to post a picture of teh Opening Day Pin.
So here is the picture:





I was able to buy this yesterday at the World of Disney. I asked every pin store on property and most of the CMs didn't know about them. I asked the CM at the WoD and he didn't know what I was talking about either. I mentioned that they maybe behind the counter. He went to look and found a bag full of them. "Is this it?", he asked. I was so happy to find them. My DD wanted one so badly.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Pretty cool!


----------



## BeccaG

While I am not an owner yet (I hope)  I think the point chart for VGC is a reflection of the quality of the resort, so I would expect the services there (like free valet) to be the same as other DVCs.  This is not a dis on the resort, I am soooooo excited to stay there, but I think how VGC owners are treated will influence my decision to by on or add new points here or elsewhere.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

funatdisney said:


> Well I don't mean to change the subject, but I would like to post a picture of teh Opening Day Pin.  I asked the CM at the WoD and he didn't know what I was talking about either. I mentioned that they maybe behind the counter. He went to look and found a bag full of them. "Is this it?", he asked.



Guess I'm headed to the WoD store tomorrow (our last day at the Villas). 

It will be sad to leave, the view is fantastic, the Halloween fireworks show is awesome, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy is cool, and Haunted Mansion Holidays is (as always) a highlight of our trip.  So what's going on with Pirates and the Blue Bayou?


----------



## wideeyedwonder

SoCalKDG said:


> 2/3 of the units have great park views



I'd have to agree on this point...for the 3 nights we've stayed here, weve probably spent (cumulatively) an hour each just watching the shifting light patterns on the Mickey Fun Wheel (of Death).  No, it's not a fireworks show (WoC should scratch that itch), but it is quite awesome in its own right...and the show lasts for HOURS.


----------



## peloha86

Thanks for positing the pin and all the pics! Looking foward to many more memorable days at VGC!


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

thelionqueen said:


> As far as the number of units, 1 BR, 2BR, Grand Villas, etc.  I think it's a pretty lofty estimation to assume that every unit that can accommodate additional guests/parties will also have a car.  I agree that at a given time, it COULD require 72 spaces, but you are assuming every guest in every villa (plus the non-studio accommodations) will have a car.  I think that would not be the "norm."  In any event, if you're going to calculate DVC owners vs hotel guests you should do that for every DVC. Again, not talking entitlement, but rather consistency.



The parking situation at VGC is frustrating. The hotel was expanded by 200 room including the 50 DVC units and yet they didn't add any additional parking to accommodate the additional rooms and guests. Doe the underground parking provide more spaces than the previous valet lot? If the underground valet parking is about the same as the new underground lot, then additonal parking is likely needed for the additional guests. I already  read one post from someone who said the free lot across the street was filled and they had to park in a lot behind the PP hotel.


----------



## dwelty

tjkraz said:


> I'm also not surprised that we cannot use the valet parking garage.  The fact that the new wing was built on the old valet parking lot suggested to me that they need the space.  The garage itself was probably not designed to be easily-accessible by guests.  Parking attendants (who are just delivering and retrieving cars) would have very different needs than guests who are trying to transport groceries and luggage, and who need easy access to the lobby and other levels of the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true, there is no access to the parking garage for guests.  The elevator does not access it.  It took me 10 minutes to figure out how to get down there, and when I did I found that the parking spaces are double deep, indicating parking has always been intended for Valet.  This garage will never be used as a guest self parking area.
Click to expand...


----------



## SoCalKDG

thelionqueen said:


> As far as the number of units, 1 BR, 2BR, Grand Villas, etc.  I think it's a pretty lofty estimation to assume that every unit that can accommodate additional guests/parties will also have a car.  I agree that at a given time, it COULD require 72 spaces, but you are assuming every guest in every villa (plus the non-studio accommodations) will have a car.  I think that would not be the "norm."  In any event, if you're going to calculate DVC owners vs hotel guests you should do that for every DVC. Again, not talking entitlement, but rather consistency.



I also didn't take into account that many 2 bedrooms and Grand Villas might have 2 cars as they can take up to 9-13 guests.

In October I'll be meeting the wife at VGC.  She will bring the kids with her car while I'll be driving mine from work.  We are staying in a Studio and will have two cars.   This leads me to this question.

Do we get free parking for two cars?


----------



## funatdisney

In my dreams of dreams I would have Disney do this: why not tear down PP (it wasn't a Disney original anyway), rebuild it with DVC units included (just imagine the WOC from some those rooms) and build a parking structure where the self parking is located now. 
I really don't mind the valet parking issue, myself. We never use it whenever or where ever it is offered. As my DH says, "I don't like giving the keys to my $100,000 car to someone who makes less than me." (his thing, not necessarily *mine*). I realize that the issue of making everything equal to both coasts, but the West Coast is different than the East. Period. I know some of my friends will use valet just to have dinner at Storytellers. Land is expensive here and I can understand if that the lack of real estate and the expense of it will dictate some of the perks and how they would be used.


----------



## thelionqueen

SoCal-there are many factors that no one can fully figure out to a science.  Even though your party may have 2 cars for one Studio, there may be a GV with 9 people who have no car, or 3 cars with a 2br..the list goes on and on.  I feel an "average" of 60 spaces will do for comparisons sake.

As far as 2 cars in one room, the East Coast DVC policy (in my experience anyway) is only one car per studio (we were able to have 2 parking passes in a 1br).  I have not read an official policy anywhere, so am not positive.

However, seeing the E.Coast vs W.Coast DVC debate, who knows? 
It would seem to me, that with the limited parking @ GCV (DL hotel too) they would not allow 2 cars for studio accommodations.  I could see offering multiple passes for larger rooms, but again, haven't seen anything official.


----------



## SoCalKDG

thelionqueen said:


> As far as 2 cars in one room, the East Coast DVC policy (in my experience anyway) is only one car per studio (we were able to have 2 parking passes in a 1br).  I have not read an official policy anywhere, so am not positive.
> 
> However, seeing the E.Coast vs W.Coast DVC debate, who knows?
> It would seem to me, that with the limited parking @ GCV (DL hotel too) they would not allow 2 cars for studio accommodations.  I could see offering multiple passes for larger rooms, but again, haven't seen anything official.


So I wonder if I can pay for valet for one car and free park the other.   I'll have to call the week before we go.


----------



## rmonty02

SoCalKDG said:


> Do we get free parking for two cars?



You should be ok? The member website, under Resort Services for VGC, states "Convenient self-parking is located across the street (up to 2 cars, no extra charge)" Then, "Valet parking available for $17.00 (subject to change) per night".

Sounds like 2 cars any villa


----------



## tjkraz

We will never know valet parking numbers for the resort but Disney certainly does.  The resort grew by 40% with this new addition--it went from 751 guest rooms to 954 plus 50 villas which have double the occupancy of a standard room (or can be locked-off into two rooms.)  

So all Disney really needs to do is take valet parking statistics and assume a 40% growth.  That's the minimum number of spaces they would need to have available.  

If free valet were granted to DVC members the figure would rise.  Members would certainly use the free valet in greater numbers rather than parking across the street.  

Ultimately this may just be an issue of capacity.  If they don't have room to accommodate the expected number of paying guests plus a higher percentage of DVCers parking for free, they simply cannot offer a free valet perk.


----------



## DVCGeek

Bunless said:


> For myself, I'll gladly trade the valet for everything else at the resort, and as a previous poster responded...it's really not a big walk.  And the only reason you need a car while at Disneyland is if you're going elsewhere--which is the big reason we like DL over WDW, you just walk, no transportation required!  More exercise makes for more garlic cheese bread at Ralph Brennen's! ... and beignets ... and corn dogs... and vinter's menu ...



I'm with you- stayed at the Grand C. Hotel once and self-parked, no problem what-so-ever.  I never use Valet parking if I can avoid it; I really don't like handing over the keys of ym car to a total stranger (even if it's a rental).  Once I get to DL I don't see myself hopping off property.

ALSO, we VGC owners aren't paying for our own pool or much else directly except the rooms themselves; it makes sense to me that there wouldn't be as many "free" extras.  I hope I can keep my free internet and the 10% off at restaurants!!!  (I.E., at BLT we pay for the bridge to the Contemporary, have a private pool...)


----------



## disneydawn6

SoCalKDG said:


> I also didn't take into account that many 2 bedrooms and Grand Villas might have 2 cars as they can take up to 9-13 guests.
> 
> In October I'll be meeting the wife at VGC.  She will bring the kids with her car while I'll be driving mine from work.  We are staying in a Studio and will have two cars.   This leads me to this question.
> 
> Do we get free parking for two cars?



I was told 2 cars for any unit....  I will be going in a two bedroom next June and will have 3 cars.  Wonder what they will do?  You don't get a parking pass for your car anyway.  You hand them your room key and that's what gets you in and out.


----------



## Fellowship9798

Bunless said:


> Not trying to stir the pot, just honestly curious if there's something I'm missing.
> 
> We bought into DVC because of the Villas at the Grand, we love the hotel and stay there a couple of times a year anyway. I've never stayed at other DVC resorts, so I don't have anything to compare it to, but I do know how WDW works as compared to DL.
> 
> So here's the question, why is the parking situation a big deal? It's the same as it's always been. There's really no place to add closer free parking, and besides, it's not really far away. It's just across the street and is a very easy walk. And across the street parking in DL is not like across the street parking in WDW, everything in WDW is so much more spread out. The across the street parking at the Grand reminds me more of parking at the mall on a busy day and having to walk that little extra bit, not a big deal. To my thinking, if you're going to be walking to the parks and around them all day, why is it a big deal to cross the street? I truly don't understand and wonder if there's a piece of the puzzle I'm missing since I'm a new DVC owner.


 

I checked in this morning and really, the self park across the street is no big deal. Self parking at BWV is a farther walk I think.

By the way, our 1 BR villa is beautiful and looks straight on towards Grizzly Peak and Tower of Terror, with sideways views of the pool and a portion of Paradise Pier. We look directly down into the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail area.


As I write this, I'm sitting on the balcony as they're testing lighting and (loud) music for the Halloween party at DCA. So far I've heard:

This is Halloween from Nightmare Before Christmas
The Skeleton Dance
Superstitious (Raven Symone version)
Monster Mash (some kind of remix)
Night on Bald Mountain
Boo to You from WDW Halloween party
The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Grim Grinning Ghosts (Barenaked Ladies version)
There have been many others too, but just as "Pink Elephants on Parade" started they shut the music off. I guess they want the hotel guests to be able to sleep. Too bad, I would have left the door open to listen while I went to bed.


----------



## Longhairbear

We will be staying at VGC starting this friday, and will self park. It is our first time driving to a DVC, as we always fly in at WDW. As we never drove to a DVC, do all the other DVCs have free valet parking? I've been a member for years, and this has never entered my mind to ask about. 
 l have read that Disney has gotten permission to add a parking lot in their third property at the strawberry fields, not to last more than 5 years of operation. I think they will bus theme park guests to the resort from there sometime in the future, it isn't really that far away. But it would take the overflow from resort parking, CM parking etc. once DCA is finished it's remodel.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Longhairbear - I am not sure about valet services in FL.  I have only been three times and have never had a car, but I believe that all of of WDW DVCs have free valet parking offered.

When I first started staying at the Grand (many years ago before I bought into DVC) I always used valet parking (I used to be a "baller" financially speaking).   It was so nice to have the magic start right away.   To have that feeling of being taken care of by CMs.   And I got to be a part of my DGKs initial excitement as our immersion into our favorite place began.   As time went on my "baller" status was reduced and I had to start watching my nickles and dimes a little better.   I couldn't justify spending the daily fee for a valet service that was basically just used for our one arrival and departure.   I know the self park isn't that inconvenient.   But I do miss the valet.   Among the many advantages of GVC being built that I anticipated was the addition of free valet parking.   Obviously not a big deal to many of you - but something I would love to have.   I don't think I would have looked forward to it if I didn't know that it was offered at the DVCs in FL


----------



## wideeyedwonder

funatdisney said:


> Opening Day Pin.
> So here is the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to buy this yesterday at the World of Disney.



Thank you so much, I was able to purchase two (the limit) at the WoD store.  I had to present my DVC card; they had the pins in a small bin behind the counter.  Again, thanks, otherwise I would have missed the pins!


----------



## ebr@vgc

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Longhairbear - I am not sure about valet services in FL.  I have only been three times and have never had a car, but I believe that all of of WDW DVCs have free valet parking offered.
> 
> When I first started staying at the Grand (many years ago before I bought into DVC) I always used valet parking (I used to be a "baller" financially speaking).   It was so nice to have the magic start right away.   To have that feeling of being taken care of by CMs.   And I got to be a part of my DGKs initial excitement as our immersion into our favorite place began.   As time went on my "baller" status was reduced and I had to start watching my nickles and dimes a little better.   I couldn't justify spending the daily fee for a valet service that was basically just used for our one arrival and departure.   I know the self park isn't that inconvenient.   But I do miss the valet.   Among the many advantages of GVC being built that I anticipated was the addition of free valet parking.   Obviously not a big deal to many of you - but something I would love to have.   I don't think I would have looked forward to it if I didn't know that it was offered at the DVCs in FL



that's why vegas is so awesome. they make EVERYONE feel like a 'baller' and valet is always free. things are definitely different in anaheim. if disney hadn't built dca there would still be plenty of space for dvc parking. but if dca hadn't been built, the grand cal wouldn't have been built and the vgc wouldn't exist. 

welcome to the socal real estate market where our lots are only as big as our houses!


----------



## thelionqueen

wideeyedwonder said:


> Thank you so much, I was able to purchase two (the limit) at the WoD store.  I had to present my DVC card; they had the pins in a small bin behind the counter.  Again, thanks, otherwise I would have missed the pins!


Am I the only one who can't see the picture?  Just a red "x" comes up..help please. would love to see it!!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

thelionqueen said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the picture?  Just a red "x" comes up..help please. would love to see it!!



I am seeing it just fine.   I have never bought a pin and have never wanted one, but this one is cool.


----------



## ACDSNY

thelionqueen said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the picture? Just a red "x" comes up..help please. would love to see it!!


 
I'm getting the same "X" so I went to the properties and brought it up by the URL.  Try this...

www.greenearth.com/images/DSC_3262S.JPG

I don't normally collect pins, but I want one of those.  I hope there are some left on Oct. 13th.


----------



## rmonty02

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I have never bought a pin and have never wanted one, but this one is cool.



I've never purchased any pins either, but as a VGC owner this on is pulling on my purse strings. Of course I will have to check ebay...because I'm sure they'll be out by Nov.

ACDSNY: You'll have to post if you were able to get one in Oct. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## ACDSNY

rmonty02 said:


> ACDSNY: You'll have to post if you were able to get one in Oct. Keeping my fingers crossed!


 
Maybe we'll be able to get a couple of extras for you and GrumpyGrandpa since we have two separate memberships, I'll see if I can get two and then later I'll send my DH to try too.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> Maybe we'll be able to get a couple of extras for you and GrumpyGrandpa since we have two separate memberships, I'll see if I can get two and then later I'll send my DH to try too.



That would be great!  If it works out.   Still working on DW about Oct.   She says I have certain financial goals to meet.  It will be a close thing.


----------



## toocherie

ACDSNY said:


> Maybe we'll be able to get a couple of extras for you and GrumpyGrandpa since we have two separate memberships, I'll see if I can get two and then later I'll send my DH to try too.



I tried that and they said "no"=--hope you have more success!


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Still working on DW about Oct. She says I have certain financial goals to meet.


Darn financial stuff...DH says I need to sell our last small SSR contract if I want to go on the Panama Canal cruise.   On the upside it will be nice to get down to one membership again.


----------



## ACDSNY

toocherie said:


> I tried that and they said "no"=--hope you have more success!


 
Maybe if I space it out several days apart...our two memberships are under different primary names so maybe they won't catch it.


----------



## nunzia

thelionqueen said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the picture?  Just a red "x" comes up..help please. would love to see it!!



Nope...I can't see it either, and I can see everything else people post


----------



## nunzia

ACDSNY said:


> I'm getting the same "X" so I went to the properties and brought it up by the URL.  Try this...
> 
> www.greenearth.com/images/DSC_3262S.JPG
> 
> I don't normally collect pins, but I want one of those.  I hope there are some left on Oct. 13th.



Oh thanks..that worked. Yep, I like one but bet they will be gone by May


----------



## tjkraz

Here's some info on recent DVC pin releases including the Grand Cal pin:

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-program-information-165/1024-upcoming-dvc-pin-releases

Edition size is only 1000.  Click on the pin title and you'll get a list of locations where the pin was stocked.  My understanding is they spread the supply around to different outlets so you can try each location to see if they have any left.


----------



## thelionqueen

I'm sure you could get at least 2 of the pins, whether or not you have 2 memberships.  Just go at different times if they don't allow you to do it the right way (makes no sense to me that they would care, but anyhoo).  I'm a big pin collector and would love one of these.  I'm sure one will be on ebay in awhile-worst case scenario.

I hate it when DH makes sound financial goals for us that interfere with my Disney addiction.  I'm working on getting him out of that terrible habit, am almost there!  He did let me get my DL commemorative tile, so I'll let him slide for now


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Hi all,

We checked into a studio on Tuesday and while the crowds have been a little heavier than we expected we are really enjoying our 1st ever DVC stay.  I took a TON of pics of our studio but may not have time to post live as I am also mothering 1 'lost boy' husband  and 3 little girls (one is under 3 for those on the occupancy police squad ;-) but will definitely post when we get home.    Some initial impressions:

-Hotel is still getting used to how DVC works.  Everyone has been very nice but a lot of our questions required some work to get answers.  

-We have a 3rd floor paradise pier view and as others have said, that Mickey Sun Wheel is RIGHT there.  Very cool!

-The view has some drawbacks if you are noise sensitive.  Construction work is ongoing after hours so there is a lot of that kind of noise in the middle of the night/ early morning on this side of the villas.

-Kids got free DVDs last night from guest services.  In general, the guest services desk appears to be the best DVC trained and I reccommend going there first for questions

-The laundry room is not done, as mentioned.  We asked for tokens for the other machines and guest services ended up giving us actual quarters to do our laundry, which I thought was kinda strange.

-The villas feel really accessible.  Fast elevators, near lobby,  super easy pool access.  To get to the special DCA entrance, going through the pool complex is a nice little shortcut.  When we stayed at GCH before, it seemed we had to walk through more corridors and hallways to get to our room but the Villas just seem more convenient.  

-We got our Limited edition pin at the pin place across from the Lego store.  We had to show DVC membership card.  The pin is really cute.

-Studios are a little cozy for us (we needed to conserve points) but feel a little bigger than the standard rooms are here at GCH.  The closet is HUGE!  I love that because we can hide all our crap.  I took pics of it and will post them when we get home.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

justkeepswimmin said:


> -The villas feel really accessible.  Fast elevators, near lobby,  super easy pool access.  To get to the special DCA entrance, going through the pool complex is a nice little shortcut.  When we stayed at GCH before, it seemed we had to walk through more corridors and hallways to get to our room but the Villas just seem more convenient.



I am glad to hear how accessible the VGC rooms are to the rest of the resort.   I was a little worried that we might feel on the outskirts.   Can you enter the pool area from the Villas directly or do you pass through a new gate on the Villas side of the pool?  TIA.


----------



## toocherie

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I am glad to hear how accessible the VGC rooms are to the rest of the resort.   I was a little worried that we might feel on the outskirts.   Can you enter the pool area from the Villas directly or do you pass through a new gate on the Villas side of the pool?  TIA.



There is a walkway and new gate that gets you to the pool--then you walk across and out the gate by Whitewater.


----------



## Disney Princess

Thanks for the trip report.  It is just DH and me, so we are excited to see "real" studio pictures.  I can't wait.



justkeepswimmin said:


> The closet is HUGE!  I love that because we can hide all our crap.



This excites me as well.  I love hiding crap!


----------



## funatdisney

wideeyedwonder said:


> Thank you so much, I was able to purchase two (the limit) at the WoD store.  I had to present my DVC card; they had the pins in a small bin behind the counter.  Again, thanks, otherwise I would have missed the pins!



You are welcome. I guess I got lucky. I was able to purchase three pins and I didn't have to show my DVC card. Like I mentioned, a lot of the CMs didn't know anything about them. I guess they do now.


----------



## funatdisney

Sorry some had trouble getting the picture of my pin to post. I was using a different server than the pictures I posted from our opening day trip. I will be more careful next time I post pictures.

It seems that the CM are getting the training and info about the pins. Last Monday, I did check at the pin trading store near the Lego Store and they said they didn't think they had any. It seemed like he really didn't know much about them. When I went to the WoD, same thing with that CM, but this time I made a point for him to check behind the counter. There was a bag full of them. I was able to purchase three without my DVC card. Now I am reading that they are limiting and requiring ID. Hope all of you that want one will be able to get one!


----------



## jweiss

We were there from the 23rd to the 28th, and just got home yesterday, so haven't have time to read this whole thread.  I was appalled at the total lack of DVC spirit, attitude, etc.  Our room was beautiful, but as far as service, we could have been staying anywhere. When an issue came up about my ressie, there was NO one from DVC who could talk to me, consult, etc.  It was like staying in a nice room at any old hotel.  Actually, worse.  We were there on the 23rd and not even so much as a balloon to "celebrate".  Compare that to the, what, three full day event they had when Saratoga Springs opened up?  I felt like the trip was a waste of a lot of points for this year.  Well, not a waste, but a huge disappointment and certainly not worth the full cost!!!!


----------



## LyndaC

I too was disappointed by the very lukewarm welcome we received.   The wine and cheese tasting was a nice touch,  but I wonder how a fire marshall would have felt about the number of folks in the Grand Villa.

I know that there were several folks there who weren't either owners or guests,  they just saw a group lining up and joined it.     

However, having said that,  I LOVED our 1 BR Villa and booked another stay before we left.


----------



## BeccaG

jweiss said:


> We were there from the 23rd to the 28th, and just got home yesterday, so haven't have time to read this whole thread.  I was appalled at the total lack of DVC spirit, attitude, etc.  Our room was beautiful, but as far as service, we could have been staying anywhere. When an issue came up about my ressie, there was NO one from DVC who could talk to me, consult, etc.  It was like staying in a nice room at any old hotel.  Actually, worse.  We were there on the 23rd and not even so much as a balloon to "celebrate".  Compare that to the, what, three full day event they had when Saratoga Springs opened up?  I felt like the trip was a waste of a lot of points for this year.  Well, not a waste, but a huge disappointment and certainly not worth the full cost!!!!



So, just curious, did you miss the opening ceremony with the doves and ribbon cutting?  And did you attend the cheese and wine reception?


----------



## LyndaC

I got there and checked in at 11am,  the ceremony was long over. Or if it was going on then,  there was nothing to indicate it.    Had I known about it,  I would have tried to get there in time to see it.   I did see them removing a couple of butterflies from the pool area.


----------



## SanDeeKath

Just uploaded lots of pictures of the 1 bedroom to WebShots for all to see.  Hope this works:

http://community.webshots.com/user/kath000?vhost=community


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Great pics SanDeeKath!   Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

LyndaC said:


> However, having said that,  I LOVED our 1 BR Villa and booked another stay before we left.



Our trip "home" last week (Sunday through Wednesday) was out first DVC trip ever, so I can't really compare it to other DVC resorts.  There were still quite a few rough spots (I posted my problems with getting the 1-BR portion of the 2-BR lock-off cleaned before we checked in in another post), but, for the most part, it was a very excellent stay.  We did hear construction noise into the night and in the early mornings, and Halloween themed "test" music from CA blaring on one of the nights (which I actually quite enjoyed!), and the parking situation is sub-optimal (I opted for the 7 minute walks to "self park") but all in all, I'm in love with this resort.

You have VERY nicely decorated rooms, the beds are COMFY (even the sofa bed and the murphy bed in the 1-BR), the views can't be beat (especially the CA/PP view rooms), the elevators run fast, the BBQ area is convenient, the pool access is quick (we've come to call the new oval pool the "DVC pool"), the lobby and atrium in The Grand is unbeatable, and the Grand's access to the parks and DD is nothing short of legendary.

We literally spent a cumulative hour of our 3-night stay just watching the ever-evolving patterns of lights on the Mickey Funwheel of Death:






It's like a cool, mesmerizing light show that lasts from dusk until midnight!:






OK, we are easily amused, but I am SO looking forward to our next stay in late January.

UPDATE: One more note: The pool view was actually very nice at night as well, and probably a bit quieter to boot.  I'd be more than happy with a pool view if the PP view rooms were unavailable.


----------



## Longhairbear

I am posting from my studio at VGC. 
 We are extremely impressed!!! This has got to be the most luxurious DVC of all. 24/7 room service, we even get the body butter H2O lotion. Bath robes, fantastic view, and high speed elevators...LOL. I'm serious. Room service is pricey, but so far, worth it. Breakfast is 20 bucks, haven't tried that yet, but ordered dinner from room service, and was quick, and delicious. 
 Guest services called to make sure my request for coffee mugs was fulfilled. 
 Service here is top notch, and obviously a priority. 
 Ice buckets are hammered metal, not plastic, and match the waste baskets. It is on a hammered metal tray, with ice tongs. Shower soap is molded as a massage bar, shampoo, conditioner, body butter, shower cap, and shoe mitt are on the bath counter. Member packet includes 3 postcards. 
 Wifi, or land line internet, are free.
 Toilet room has a lock, member discounts at just about every eatery on the entire property, and the theming, much like VWL is amazing. Outside our balcony are pine trees, piped in owl hoots, and beyond, Grizzly Peak, and Tower of Terror.
 Now for the dirt. Our room service waiter is thrilled with the DVC villas, they are very busy with room service. He told us that the rumor is that the villas turned out so well, that the top execs want to remodel all the decor in the rest of the hotel to match the villas. He hinted that he heard scuttlebutt, that some hotel rooms would be remodeled into more DVC units.
 As for the crowds here, signs on the freeway declared that Disneyland was very busy, and it is. There is practically no parking left on property, and hoards of people everywhere. There were about 30 cars lined up for check in when we drove in. The valet attendants came up to us to apologize for the wait. We self parked, and there was a line there also. This place is popular, and busy!!!


----------



## nunzia

Thanks..can't wait to go back and stay in a villa


----------



## LyndaC

I LOVE the Villas at the Grand Californian.​
Prior to checking in,  I thought that having a theme park view would not excite me at all.  However,  we spent lots of time every night watching the color changes on Mickey's Fun Wheel.  One night I woke up about 2 am to discover that the Zephyr was spinning as well.




These are truly the very nicest DVC Villas I've seen.  They did a great job of following through with carrying through with the theme and ambiance of the Grand Californian.   

At the Wine and Cheese reception,  the guy who's in charge of The Grand Californian noticed our old Grand Cal tee shirts and commented on them.   We didn't know who he was and we told him that we really miss the fine quality and variety of Grand Cal theme items in the gift shop.    Here's hoping they'll bring some of the upscale Grand Cal stuff back.


----------



## toocherie

Hey Lynda--I talked to you downstairs before the wine and cheese--my Mom was the one on the scooter.  I commented on your shirts.  Glad to see that there were other Dis'ers there--I ran into dbanzai too --wonder how many Dis'ers were there overall?


----------



## tjkraz

jweiss said:


> We were there on the 23rd and not even so much as a balloon to "celebrate".  Compare that to the, what, three full day event they had when Saratoga Springs opened up?



That's a new one to me.  We were at WDW the day Saratoga Springs opened and stopped by the resort several times that week.  The only event I have been aware of (in the 5+ years since SSR opened) was the press event featuring the mayor of Saratoga Springs, NY.  

I'm not even aware of there having been a member event similar to the wine and cheese function opening day at VGC.  

What sort of events did you witness during the first few days SSR was open?


----------



## darby888

Just got back from our 1st stay for one night, last night. Went with my mom & sis. Our studio room #1516, located on the 1st floor, was available upon check-in at 12:30pm. 
My sister is a smoker & I had the cm checking us in confirm that it would be alright if my sister smoked just outside our room as long as we kept the slider closed. We were located at the end of a corridor around from the dvc pool. It faces a walkway that leads to a gated pool entry. We were directly behind the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail. It's an ideal location for any smoker & we were able to see the fireworks from the walkway. 

With my mac air, I just loved, loved, loved the free wifi.

Took some pics around the room & one of the grocery selection at Whitewater Snacks & one at disneyland (It's gay days this weekend.)


----------



## Longhairbear

toocherie said:


> Hey Lynda--I talked to you downstairs before the wine and cheese--my Mom was the one on the scooter.  I commented on your shirts.  Glad to see that there were other Dis'ers there--I ran into dbanzai too --wonder how many Dis'ers were there overall?



I am here right now, waiting for room service dinner. I love this place. My only complaint would be the grocery, basically it has not much at all. No mixers, such as tonic or gingerale for cocktails. No cigarettes, or booze either.
So I bring my own, no big deal. 
 It is the best DVC so far.


----------



## ACDSNY

Longhairbear said:


> I am here right now, waiting for room service dinner. I love this place. My only complaint would be the grocery, basically it has not much at all.


 
Cool, sounds like we can order from room service at the villas!  Is that correct?


----------



## wideeyedwonder

For those of you making the trip "home" in October, well, make sure you catch the Halloween fireworks display (Disneyland Halloween Screams 2009):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlb_iPg1g7Q

Nothing short of awesome!



ACDSNY said:


> Cool, sounds like we can order from room service at the villas!  Is that correct?



Yes.  There is a menu in the rooms.


----------



## peloha86

Longhairbear said:


> I am here right now, waiting for room service dinner. I love this place. My only complaint would be the grocery, basically it has not much at all. No mixers, such as tonic or gingerale for cocktails. No cigarettes, or booze either.
> So I bring my own, no big deal.
> It is the best DVC so far.



Groceries aren't that far away...
There's a Food 4 Less on Katella
*Food 4 Less‎ * 
1616 W Katella Ave, Anaheim, CA‎ - (714) 539-7497

*Vons*
Vons: Grocery‎ 
12961 Chapman Ave, Garden Grove, CA‎ - (714) 750-3663‎
2 reviews - Write a review
"I love going to this VONS because you can always get things of good quality here ..."

*
Whole Foods*(far, but the quality is good)
Tustin
2847 Park Avenue,
Tustin, CA 92782
714.566.7650
714.566.7840 fax
: 7:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. seven days a week.Located on the corner of Jamboree and Barranca Parkway at The District at Tustin Legacy

And I found a food delivery service:
I do believe they deliver in the Anaheim area.
schwans
Order Online or Call 1-866-210-0333

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## leelip1982

just bought in while on 7 day magic western caribbean cruise for 89.00 a point will be in calli in jan for 1st visit.


----------



## Longhairbear

ACDSNY said:


> Cool, sounds like we can order from room service at the villas!  Is that correct?


Yes, and a limited room service menu from 10 PM, til 6 AM.


----------



## Longhairbear

peloha86 said:


> Groceries aren't that far away...
> There's a Food 4 Less on Katella
> *Food 4 Less‎ *
> 1616 W Katella Ave, Anaheim, CA‎ - (714) 539-7497
> 
> *Vons*
> Vons: Grocery‎
> 12961 Chapman Ave, Garden Grove, CA‎ - (714) 750-3663‎
> 2 reviews - Write a review
> "I love going to this VONS because you can always get things of good quality here ..."
> 
> *
> Whole Foods*(far, but the quality is good)
> Tustin
> 2847 Park Avenue,
> Tustin, CA 92782
> 714.566.7650
> 714.566.7840 fax
> : 7:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. seven days a week.Located on the corner of Jamboree and Barranca Parkway at The District at Tustin Legacy
> 
> And I found a food delivery service:
> I do believe they deliver in the Anaheim area.
> schwans
> Order Online or Call 1-866-210-0333
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it goes!


Thanks, we ran into a couple from NH, that needed groceries for their villa. If I see them I will send them here, already told them of this site.


----------



## nunzia

If Schwan's there is like Schwan's here, it is a specialty food business that just delivers to customers once every 2 weeks. Don't know if that's the same thing or not, but be sure and check. Is the Food For Less in walking distance? The ABC mart and a 7-11 are pretty close, but don't  know if they have many fresh things (I did notice fruit as I walked by), but after seeing those grills I'd sure like to grill somethiing when I'm there.


----------



## funatdisney

I order from the Schwans you speak of, nunzia, too. They do come very two weeks, but you can order for a delivery between the two week delivery. Very good food, especially the corn on the cob. Althought be aware that everything is frozen. I think? At least, everything I have ever ordered from them was frozen.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

darby888 said:


> Just got back from our 1st stay for one night, last night. Went with my mom & sis. Our studio room #1516, located on the 1st floor, was available upon check-in at 12:30pm.
> *My sister is a smoker & I had the cm checking us in confirm that it would be alright if my sister smoked just outside our room as long as we kept the slider closed.* We were located at the end of a corridor around from the dvc pool. It faces a walkway that leads to a gated pool entry. We were directly behind the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail. *It's an ideal location for any smoker* & we were able to see the fireworks from the walkway.



Room 1516 is NOT a smoking room. 

Smoking is NOT allowed in the rooms or on the balconies! 

The only ideal location for smoking is in the designated smoking areas.


----------



## funatdisney

LyndaC said:


> I LOVE the Villas at the Grand Californian.​
> Prior to checking in,  I thought that having a theme park view would not excite me at all.  However,  we spent lots of time every night watching the color changes on Mickey's Fun Wheel.  One night I woke up about 2 am to discover that the Zephyr was spinning as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are truly the very nicest DVC Villas I've seen.  They did a great job of following through with carrying through with the theme and ambiance of the Grand Californian.
> 
> At the Wine and Cheese reception,  the guy who's in charge of The Grand Californian noticed our old Grand Cal tee shirts and commented on them.   We didn't know who he was and we told him that we really miss the fine quality and variety of Grand Cal theme items in the gift shop.    Here's hoping they'll bring some of the upscale Grand Cal stuff back.



Hey LyndaC, My DH and I met you at the opening day Member gathering and the next day in TSM line while waiting for the ride to open. It was very nice talking to you and your brother. Look forward to running into you again at the best DVC resort!


----------



## funatdisney

So I have been thinking of what to pack for our next visit to VGC later this month and a funny story came to mind. While at the Villas on Sept, my DH and I went into DCA to ride TSM. The ride was closed, so we decided to go back to our room to cook dinner that night. Our room faced DCA. While I was cooking, DH runs into the living room and grabs the camera. I asked, "Why are you getting the camera?". He says, " I want to know if TSM is open yet, so I am going to use the zoom lens to see if it is." I just started to laugh. That's my clever husband. So I will now add to my list binoculars just in case we get a DCA side room.


----------



## darby888

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> Room 1516 is NOT a smoking room.
> 
> Smoking is NOT allowed in the rooms or on the balconies!
> 
> The only ideal location for smoking is in the designated smoking areas.




My sister didn't smoke in the room....I never said she did?????

Neither my mom nor I smoke. However, my sister does. 

So when I checked in I asked if there were any designated smoking areas & where they are located. I was informed there aren't any.The cm suggested & I had her confirmed with her supervisor that it would be alright if my sister smoked on our 1st floor patio (not balcony). They explained it was important that she keep the slider closed so that no smoke would enter the room or I could incur a $250 fine. 

I just tried to follow the parameters that were provided as a solution by the staff at the Grand Cal. 

I guess until they create a smoking area.....


----------



## SoCalKDG

darby888 said:


> My sister didn't smoke in the room....I never said she did?????
> 
> Neither my mom nor I smoke. However, my sister does.
> 
> So when I checked in I asked if there were any designated smoking areas & where they are located. I was informed there aren't any.The cm suggested & I had her confirmed with her supervisor that it would be alright if my sister smoked on our 1st floor patio (not balcony). They explained it was important that she keep the slider closed so that no smoke would enter the room or I could incur a $250 fine.
> 
> I just tried to follow the parameters that were provided as a solution by the staff at the Grand Cal.
> 
> I guess until they create a smoking area.....


The Grand Californian is a non-smoking hotel. Smoking is not permitted anywhere inside the hotel or its rooms, balconies, shops, restaurants or pool areas. 

The CM was in error with regards to your smoking.   Every person next to your room or above would be inconvenienced by smoking while they were on their balconies.

Inside DCA there is a close smoking area near Soaring, plus you could walk to the front sidewalk at the entrance to the Grand.


----------



## toocherie

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> Room 1516 is NOT a smoking room.
> 
> Smoking is NOT allowed in the rooms or on the balconies!





darby888 said:


> My sister didn't smoke in the room....I never said she did?????



Robo-Daddy thank you for clarifying for everyone.  Even if someone smoked outside it would still permeate into the rooms after a while.


----------



## kerickson

LyndaC said:


> I LOVE the Villas at the Grand Californian.​At the Wine and Cheese reception,  the guy who's in charge of The Grand Californian noticed our old Grand Cal tee shirts and commented on them.   We didn't know who he was and we told him that we really miss the fine quality and variety of Grand Cal theme items in the gift shop.    Here's hoping they'll bring some of the upscale Grand Cal stuff back.



I love the upscale items in the Grand Gift shop as well.  The weather has started to turn here, so as I'm writing this in my comfy brown velor princess sweatsuit I bought at the Grand...love it!

Glad to hear all these wonderful reports of our new home!!


----------



## SanDeeKath

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> Room 1516 is NOT a smoking room.
> 
> Smoking is NOT allowed in the rooms or on the balconies!
> 
> The only ideal location for smoking is in the designated smoking areas.



I was just about the say the same thing.  They actually had us sign a sheet of paper when we checked in that we agree not to smoke ANYWHERE on the Hotel/Villa premises (including the pools, etc) and are subject to a substantial fine if we did.  As someone with severe asthma, I sure hope that no one on this thread is going to think that it's ok to smoke on the balcony at GCV with the doors closed!  

Katherine


----------



## darby888

SoCalKDG said:


> The Grand Californian is a non-smoking hotel. Smoking is not permitted anywhere inside the hotel or its rooms, balconies, shops, restaurants or pool areas.
> The CM was in error with regards to your smoking.   Every person next to your room or above would be inconvenienced by smoking while they were on their balconies.
> Inside DCA there is a close smoking area near Soaring, plus you could walk to the front sidewalk at the entrance to the Grand.



Once again....I'm not a smoker....  so I really never have to deal with this issue, that is why I turned to the hotel for advice. I even made sure to have the cm check with her supervisor to make sure that her suggestion would be alright.
Had they told that the "front sidewalk at the entrance of the hotel" was the only option, then I would have made sure that my sister abided by that rule. The main intention of my post was to share some photos I thought might be helpful, sorry  ....  .....


----------



## rmonty02

ACDSNY said:


> Maybe if I space it out several days apart...our two memberships are under different primary names so maybe they won't catch it.



I'm definitely rooting for you Thanks for thinking of us


----------



## SoCalKDG

darby888 said:


> Once again....I'm not a smoker....  so I really never have to deal with this issue, that is why I turned to the hotel for advice. I even made sure to have the cm check with her supervisor to make sure that her suggestion would be alright.
> Had they told that the "front sidewalk at the entrance of the hotel" was the only option, then I would have made sure that my sister abided by that rule. The main intention of my post was to share some photos I thought might be helpful, sorry  ....  .....


Sounds like the CM was in error, not you.


----------



## disneydawn6

Silly me,  Just got back from a three day stay and forgot to get a pin...  The villa were beautiful!!!  Funny thing was the new pool was colder then the two older pools.  Spent every night night on my balcony watching the Mickey Wheel.  The light were on it til sunrise.  We also saw the maliboomer going at 3 AM.  We left the curtains open all night.  One night they had construction going on at 4 AM and a huge lights seemed to be shining right in our window.  We closed the curtains the rest of that night...

I'm not a smoker, but I'm pretty sure you are allowed to smoke by the OUTSIDE fireplace since there are ashtrays there and I always see at least a few smokers there sitting in chairs by the fire.  It is under a porch by where they use to have weddings.....


----------



## Longhairbear

SoCalKDG said:


> The Grand Californian is a non-smoking hotel. Smoking is not permitted anywhere inside the hotel or its rooms, balconies, shops, restaurants or pool areas.
> 
> The CM was in error with regards to your smoking.   Every person next to your room or above would be inconvenienced by smoking while they were on their balconies.
> 
> Inside DCA there is a close smoking area near Soaring, plus you could walk to the front sidewalk at the entrance to the Grand.


There are designated smoking areas at the GC. One is the outdoor fireplace, the other is the court yard under the monorail. For me, the fireplace was the closest, and there was always someone to chat with. I met a nice couple on their first trip to the villas there.


----------



## nunzia

There is a designated smoking area right across from the entrance to DCA. there's a bunch of benches and ash trays. My son and his wife smoke, so we spent some time there


----------



## bumbershoot

darby888 said:


> So when I checked in I asked if there were any designated smoking areas & where they are located. I was informed there aren't any.



CM was wrong.  I can think of one notable smoking area on the way to Storytellers; notable b/c I just can't deal with cig smoke and have to hold my breath as I go by.  And DS just doesn't understand that the sand is not for playing (since he has no one in his life who smokes, our explanations don't make sense to him, I think he thinks we're joking?).  

Maybe possibly if the CM's name is on your checkin paperwork, you could contact them and help her get trained in smoking areas?  I called my bank the other day to have them help the banker who told us something completely opposite than reality...


----------



## SoCalKDG

Longhairbear said:


> There are designated smoking areas at the GC. One is the outdoor fireplace, the other is the court yard under the monorail. For me, the fireplace was the closest, and there was always someone to chat with. I met a nice couple on their first trip to the villas there.


Thanks, just reviewed the lobby level map and the smoking areas show exactly as you stated.


----------



## Snow Brite

bumbershoot said:


> CM was wrong.  I can think of one notable smoking area on the way to Storytellers; notable b/c I just can't deal with cig smoke and have to hold my breath as I go by.  And DS just doesn't understand that the sand is not for playing (since he has no one in his life who smokes, our explanations don't make sense to him, I think he thinks we're joking?).
> 
> Maybe possibly if the CM's name is on your checkin paperwork, you could contact them and help her get trained in smoking areas?  I called my bank the other day to have them help the banker who told us something completely opposite than reality...



The CM was actually correct. There are no "designated" smoking areas. There are areas where there are trashcans with an ashtray on top, but they are open to everyone. The outdoor fireplace is enjoyed by many folks, some of whom smoke but is also where they do the yoga/stretching class in the mornings. There are no signs that say "SMOKING AREA" like there are in the parks.


----------



## Niele

Would anyone be able to scan a clean copy of the new floor map showing the GVC?  I saw a couple of photos prior but they were not very clear.  Many thanks!


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

ACDSNY said:


> Maybe if I space it out several days apart...our two memberships are under different primary names so maybe they won't catch it.




I was just down there for the past week and found multiple locations for buying the pin.  It is at the pin shop at the exit of Buzz Lightyear, in the shop in the lobby of the hotel, World of Disney, etc.  I bought my pin at the lobby and was told the limit was two, but they never marked my membership card in any way that would prohibit me from buying two more elsewhere...


----------



## ACDSNY

Thanks for the info The Rivers' Rats.  Next week it's my turn!


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

Here are a few pictures from our trip to VGC last week (9/30 - 10/3).  We had a two-bedroom (room # 4500) which had a great view of the park.  The balcony overlooked the walkway (where the barbeques are) between the Grand and DCA and was just a few floors below the observation deck.  This is an excellent room for viewing the parades and water shows later next year, but on this trip we mainly had a view of the ever changing colors of the Ferris Wheel and had a birds eye view of the construction activity and nightly preparation for the Mickey's Trick-or-Treat party.

Prior to staying in this room, we had spent three nights in a congierge level room (#6218) which was in the new wing.  It was a wonderful room, but nothing compared to how enjoyable our stay was in this one!


----------



## rmonty02

The Rivers' Rats said:


> It was a wonderful room, but nothing compared to how enjoyable our stay was in this one!



The family looks great The pictures are awsome, thank you


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

Here are a few more photos from our stay last week.  These ones were taken on my I-phone and I just got them uploaded....






These first photos are from the balcony of our Concierge room (#6218) which was in the new portion of the building.  It had a great view, looking over the pools and into DCA...











The remainder of the photos are of the two-bedroom (# 4500) over in the villas...





















The view at night was breathtaking...


























This last photo was taken from the Jumping Jelly Fish (I think that is what it is called...) ride over in DCA.  The top of the red portion of the building is the covered observation deck.  Our room is to the right of that red portion and on the fourth floor.  The first window/balcony is the room with the two Queen size beds, the next window is the main room (windows don't open), and the last window/balcony is the Master bedroom (sharing the balcony with the mainroom).  

From this angle, you can see just how close the room actually is to DCA...


----------



## disneyluvbug

we jsut got back and did the concierge level..10/1-10/6..room 6006, dd really wanted bunk beds and had a very similar view, as well could see the villas.. we were kicking ourselves for not styaing in the villas, since we had the option to change our rooms a few months ago.. we did enjoy the concierge level and figured since it was the last time we could stay in the hotel than we should.. great pictures.. I need to book a spring trip, since we have 200 more points to use before april..ahhh love dvc!! 

were did you get food? did you use the kitchen a lot?


----------



## isyt

disneydawn6 said:


> 220 here.   Hope to stay this Thanksgiving.  Going to WDW for Christmas and hope to stay at BLT.  At Disneyland you only needed to buy 100 points at AKV or BLT to become a founding member, so I need to use those BLT points somewhere.



I am so excited I am going on Thanksgiving day until Tuesday. I can not wait!!!We have a 2 bdrm hdcp reserved.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

The Rivers' Rats said:


> Here are a few pictures from our trip to VGC last week (9/30 - 10/3).  We had a two-bedroom (room # 4500) which had a great view of the park.  The balcony overlooked the walkway (where the barbeques are) between the Grand and DCA and was just a few floors below the observation deck.  This is an excellent room for viewing the parades and water shows later next year, but on this trip we mainly had a view of the ever changing colors of the Ferris Wheel and had a birds eye view of the construction activity and nightly preparation for the Mickey's Trick-or-Treat party.



Wonderful pictures!  Thank you for sharing.  We were in a studio (3504) from 9/29-10/2 and had a similar view and also heard the Halloween Party prep which I thought was pretty cool.   These are the 1st pics of a dedicated 2 bdrm I have seen so thank you so much for sharing them!


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks for posting the pics.  I think the Mickey Spinning Wheel O' Death is much improved in looks with the cool new lighting at night -- still won't ride on it though . . .


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics.  I think the Mickey Spinning Wheel O' Death is much improved in looks with the cool new lighting at night -- still won't ride on it though . . .



I don't blame you on that!  I can't believe how tall that wheel is.  It was bad enough being in the regular baskets, so I can't imagine what would lead someone to think that getting into the moving ones is a good idea...


----------



## funatdisney

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics.  I think the Mickey Spinning Wheel O' Death is much improved in looks with the cool new lighting at night -- still won't ride on it though . . .



It does make a good night light though!


----------



## mopee3

I need your help!  We have a ressie for May 2-5 at your GCV  and we will also stay at the Candy Cane Inn for 2 days so the vacation will be for 5 total breakfasts/dinners, and I need to know where we should eat.   
We normally use the Deluxe Dining Plan at WDW world and eat a sit-down breakfast and a sit-down dinner, that is how we use the credits. So we will probably eat the same type of meals at DL except no DDDP.  Thats where you all come in handy.   We plan on eating at Napa Rose and Blue Bayou but no other plans.  So lay it on me, where when, etc.

Thanks

Moe


----------



## thelionqueen

mopee3 said:


> I need your help!  We have a ressie for May 2-5 at your GCV  and we will also stay at the Candy Cane Inn for 2 days so the vacation will be for 5 total breakfasts/dinners, and I need to know where we should eat.
> We normally use the Deluxe Dining Plan at WDW world and eat a sit-down breakfast and a sit-down dinner, that is how we use the credits. So we will probably eat the same type of meals at DL except no DDDP.  Thats where you all come in handy.   We plan on eating at Napa Rose and Blue Bayou but no other plans.  So lay it on me, where when, etc.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Moe



Will you have a car?  That will be the deciding factor on where you should dine.  If you are walking, there are several restuarants within walking distance, CoCo's is good for breakfast.  There are many "chain" restaurants on Harbor while you're at Candy Cane (again without a car). 

If you do have a car, there is a Spires (one of my favorite breakfast restaurants anywhere!) just west of Harbor on Ball.  Right across the street is El Pollo Loco, which I LOVE LOVE LOVE (we don't have but one in CO  ).

There's always "higher priced fare" at DTD.  Napoli is great, so is House of Blues.  Jazz Kitchen never appealed to me, but my SIL really loved it.  There's always Goofy's Kitchen at DLH, which is a blast!

Rainforest Cafe' and ESPNZone have your standard "destination dining" choices, but both good (just horribly overpriced).  

You didn't mention the Plaza or Carnation Cafe' both of which are yumm-o.  Hope these suggestions help!


----------



## Quilter007

Spend some time on the Disneyland thread -- there's a bunch of food porn there.  My personal favs are Cafe Orleans (Pomme Frittes, Blackened Salmon Salad & Mickey Beignets -- also French Onion Soup, but then risk not having room for the beignets -- unless DSes snort too many Pomme Frittes) also Storytellers (buffet for the adults, build your own pizza for kids).  Ohhh -- also Trattoria in in DCA (pizzetta salad for me & the breadsticks w/ that sun-dried tomata cream-cheease).  We've also been known to drag our DSes to Ariel's grotto for a princess character meal because they changed the food & it's so darn good now!  No, not kidding about that...it really is that good!  Younger DS is terrified of the princesses, will NOT have his photo taken with them (5) older DS thinks they are cute (9).  So we have a bunch of photos w/ DS9 blushing w/ princeses.....and one photo of the page w/ both DSes -- the page was quite flattered that we wanted his photo.....


----------



## kerickson

I'd recommend asking your questions on the DLR boards, they are a wealth of info and may have stickies with restaurant reviews...

Last trip we ate at:

Blue Bayou - have to eat there once, but don't think we'll return for awhile.  Not really worth it with two little ones.  I'd recommend Cafe Orleans over BB.  Similar menu, cheaper and you can eat outside and people watch in the New Orleans district...
Rainforest Cafe - ok food, fun atmosphere
Tortilla Flats- I've heard mixed reviews, but we love it.  They also have a take out option which we used one time and ate in the Concierge lounge.  Would be great for a villa stay
Celebration Roundup and BBQ at Big Thunder Ranch  - this has also had mixed reviews.  It's pricey, but we loved it.  My husband loved the all you can eat chicken and ribs!
ESPN Zone - good food and fun games!
Goofys Kitchen - food was typical for a character breakfast meal, diverse food and lots of it.  This was a last minute meal and we loved it!
DCA also has some great counter service options

If you have a car Anaheim Garden Walk seems to have some great options:  California Pizza Kitchen, Bubba Gumps...etc


----------



## cseca

Mimi's Cafe! It's wonderful...
It's a bit of a walk (by McDonald's on S. Harbor) but it's great food. The price is great too.

BTW, does anybody know how many % of GCV is sold by now?


----------



## wideeyedwonder

thelionqueen said:


> You didn't mention the Plaza or Carnation Cafe' both of which are yumm-o.  Hope these suggestions help!



Plaza Inn and Cafe Orleans are my current favorites...Plaza (located at the end of main street) for the fried chicken (we share a meal), and Cafe Orleans (near Pirates) for the Monte Cristo sandwich and a pretty good all-around menu.  I'm pretty sure you can ADR Cafe Orleans.

Here is a good list of available restaurants at the parks:

http://allears.net/dlr/tp/dl/dl_rest.htm

The Disneyland Dining Review with Pictures thread (on the DIS):

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1253888

We always do Goofy's Kitchen for at least one breakfast (at DLH)...and recently we tried Steakhouse 66 (also at DLH), and it was great (if expensive!)

Surprisingly (or maybe not) was the fact that my girls really like the cold sandwiches at Whitewater Snacks (at The Grand, next to the pool)...and the Nachos weren't half bad either.


----------



## mopee3

Thanks for all the suggestions, we will have a car while at the Candy cane but not when at GCV.

Thanks again.

M


----------



## darby888

I'll second the Wine Country Trattoria. Like the previous poster mentioned, I always get the pizzetta salad. 

I really enjoy this restaurant every time & always go with the outdoor seating. Also, because the seating outdoors is elevated from the near-by walkway by about 5-6ft, you can get a great view of the parade if you time it right. (Actually, not sure if the parade still makes it's way thru that area with all the world of color construction going on. But hopefully by May, it will resume.)


----------



## bumbershoot

WWS is definitely good.  We don't eat meat so have it kept out, but we love the breakfast burrito and the french toast sticks there.  The nachos, eh, didn't so much love.  Others do, however.

Wine Country Trattoria is good, I enjoyed the ratatouille at Cafe Orleans.  Blue Bayou is more about the atmosphere than the food, and you pay a premium on that atmosphere compared to what the food tastes like!  

Veggie chili or veggie gumbo, each in a breadbowl, is a lovely small meal that hubby and I share.  Chili is at Pacific Wharf Cafe at DCA and also at Harbor Galley in New Orleans Square, and gumbo (they also have steak gumbo which my brother and SIL enjoy) is also in New Orleans Square, at Royal Street Veranda.

I have not enjoyed the Tomorrowland Terrace nor Pizza Oom Mow Mow.

Mimi's is good, as is Millie's.  Liked Coco's, too.  Avoid the IHOP as it's one of the most expensive ones in the country, and do NOT go into Captain Kidd's.  

GardenWalk has Cheesecake Factory and others people have mentioned, and at CCI you won't be far.


----------



## Mr_Potts

Getting in the car to JFK airport in around 20 minutes and will be home at VGC in about 9 hours!  Staying in a studio.  Trip report to follow.


----------



## nunzia

We ate at the IHOP a couple time when were there for the Expo. YES..lord the prices are ridiculous. But the service was fine and the food good..love those swedish crepes.
La Brea in DTD is OK, Rainforest actually has a really nice breakfast, not crowed and not too expensive. WWS of course. We like River Belle Terrace..they still have the Mickey pancakes in the AM and very nice sandwhich things later. I always get the kids meal and it's plenty and economical. For a quick burst of protien you can get those meat sticks..right by the treehouse..what is that place's name? The new place in Fantasyland looks good, with the turkey legs but also chimichangas. There are so  many little CS places tucked here and there and worth checking out. The Mexican place in DL is good..Rancho something.


----------



## Mattsmommy

We just checked in late last night. The room is beautiful. We have a view of the theme park. The cast members are so nice here. The young lady that checked us in gave my son a 1st visit button, balloons, and some pictures of mickey.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Gotta try the Corn dogs in DCA!   I don't even like corn dogs but these are fantastic.   They have hot links and other non-standard Corn Dogs and the breading is fantastic.


----------



## toocherie

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Gotta try the Corn dogs in DCA!   I don't even like corn dogs but these are fantastic.   They have hot links and other non-standard Corn Dogs and the breading is fantastic.



actually, Corn Dog Castle is closed until 2011 for renovation 

You can get the original flavored corn dog in DCA at Bountiful Farms Market but the hot links and other types are currently unavailable.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Thanks for the warning.  I will look forward to the hot link corn dogs in 2011.  But even the regular ones at bountiful farms market are delicious.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Mattsmommy said:


> We just checked in late last night. The room is beautiful. We have a view of the theme park. The cast members are so nice here. The young lady that checked us in gave my son a 1st visit button, balloons, and some pictures of mickey.



Have fun and let us know of any "new" things that you see that haven't been posted yet!  I am living vicariously through all of you.


----------



## toocherie

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Thanks for the warning.  I will look forward to the hot link corn dogs in 2011.  But even the regular ones at bountiful farms market are delicious.



yes, they are!!!!


----------



## ACDSNY

Three more days and we'll be at our VGC home!   My group has grown to 12.

Toocherie - I'll try to catch you at the TOT Party on the 15th.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

ACDSNY said:


> Three more days and we'll be at our VGC home!   My group has grown to 12.



Nice, a GCV owner that will also be on the PC cruise with us!


----------



## ACDSNY

wideeyedwonder said:


> Nice, a GCV owner that will also be on the PC cruise with us!


 
We won't know what to do with ourselves on the PC cruise since it will just be the two of us.  We're use to traveling with a large group.  I've been trying to talk DH cousin & his wife into joining us.  See ya on the cruise.


----------



## kerickson

ACDSNY said:


> Three more days and we'll be at our VGC home!   My group has grown to 12.
> 
> Toocherie - I'll try to catch you at the TOT Party on the 15th.



Have fun during your first VGC stay next week ACDSNY!  We leave in 6 days for our 1st Disney Cruise thanks to DVC.  SOOOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## ACDSNY

kerickson said:


> Have fun during your first VGC stay next week ACDSNY! We leave in 6 days for our 1st Disney Cruise thanks to DVC. SOOOOO EXCITED!!!


 
Have a great cruise and let us know all about it.  We still have 36 days to go for our first cruise and we're still waiting for our cabin assignment.


----------



## Mattsmommy

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Have fun and let us know of any "new" things that you see that haven't been posted yet!  I am living vicariously through all of you.



Ok, the guest laundry is still not open. We are in a 1 bedroom and it's really nice. I love it here. It's our first time at Disneyland. I can't believe how close everything is. Valet parking is not free. We did valet the car the first night because we got here around 10pm (which is 1am back home). We also ordered room service and the food was really good. We don't own points here, I'm gonna try my best to convince the boss (aka DH) to do an add on after the holidays.


----------



## Donald is #1

Mattsmommy said:


> Ok, the guest laundry is still not open. We are in a 1 bedroom and it's really nice. I love it here. It's our first time at Disneyland. I can't believe how close everything is. Valet parking is not free. We did valet the car the first night because we got here around 10pm (which is 1am back home). We also ordered room service and the food was really good. We don't own points here, I'm gonna try my best to convince the boss (aka DH) to do an add on after the holidays.




Have an awesome time!  I can't wait to hear your thoughts & recommendations because my first DL & VGC trip will be in May (along with some National Parks).


----------



## Donald is #1

Does anyone have a problem with their VGC points on the website?  I can see my points, but for some reason they don't show up under the points available to bank.  According to MS, they show correctly on their screen.


----------



## toocherie

ACDSNY said:


> Toocherie - I'll try to catch you at the TOT Party on the 15th.



OK!  Just fyi, I'll be at Bountiful Farms Market with a group at 7 p.m. so that may be the best place to catch me! I'll be dressed as "Pocohontas--The Later Years."


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Mattsmommy said:


> We are in a 1 bedroom and it's really nice. I love it here. It's our first time at Disneyland. I can't believe how close everything is.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Mattsmommy said:


> Ok, the guest laundry is still not open. We are in a 1 bedroom and it's really nice. I love it here. It's our first time at Disneyland. I can't believe how close everything is. Valet parking is not free. We did valet the car the first night because we got here around 10pm (which is 1am back home). We also ordered room service and the food was really good. We don't own points here, I'm gonna try my best to convince the boss (aka DH) to do an add on after the holidays.



Have fun!  I am curious about your first time impressions of DLR.  Are you staying in the Villas or in the hotel?


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

wideeyedwonder said:


>



Nice GVC siggy wideeyedwonder!


----------



## ACDSNY

DCVNews has posted free valet parking at WDW DVCs is going away.  I guess that's how you settle the parking differences between WDW and CA DVCs.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Nice GVC siggy wideeyedwonder!



Thx GG, I had the "standard" GCV sig for a while (after we bought but before our first visit)...but changed it after our first visit to show off one of the possible views from the GCVs (the one from our room!)


----------



## justkeepswimmin

wideeyedwonder said:


> Thx GG, I had the "standard" GCV sig for a while (after we bought but before our first visit)...but changed it after our first visit to show off one of the possible views from the GCVs (the one form our room!)



Can I steal/ use this?  I love it and we had a similar view on our trip!!  Actually, how do I make one as I have a pic I could use?


----------



## Mattsmommy

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Have fun!  I am curious about your first time impressions of DLR.  Are you staying in the Villas or in the hotel?



We have not gone to the parks yet. We will be going on tuesday since it's a long holiday weekend I'm afraid that the parks might be too crowded for us to enjoy. When we arrived here on Friday night we saw a few signs that said Disneyland Park was closed due to capacity. We have plenty of time because we will be staying here until next Saturday. We bought 2 day tickets and are doing the trick or treat party on thursday, we are probably going to buy tickets for fridays trick or treat too. 

We did the Goofy's Kitchen breakfast at the Disneyland Hotel yesterday and I was so happy that we didn't have to get into the car and drive there. We walked and it wasn't too bad, btw I hate walking.

We are staying in the villas. We have a one bedroom.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

justkeepswimmin said:


> Can I steal/ use this?  I love it and we had a similar view on our trip!!  Actually, how do I make one as I have a pic I could use?



Yes, 'steal' it and use it all you want!   

What I did was to take the original (I even forgot who's sig I took it off of), load it into photoshop, crop and resize a photo I took of the MFW(OD) night view we had while staying at the GCVs, and paste it over the existing image...then I uploaded the newly created image to photobucket, and used that image in my sig.

You can use any other photo editing software, as long as you can crop and re-size.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

wideeyedwonder said:


> Yes, 'steal' it and use it all you want!
> 
> What I did was to take the original (I even forgot who's sig I took it off of), load it into photoshop, crop and resize a photo I took of the MFW(OD) night view we had while staying at the GCVs, and paste it over the existing image...then I uploaded the newly created image to photobucket, and used that image in my sig.
> 
> You can use any other photo editing software, as long as you can crop and re-size.


 
Thank you!  I will play around with this a little.  Every time I look at pictures of our view I am just amazed at how wonderful the Villas turned out.  They truly exceeded my expectations.


----------



## JoRo

So this may seem like a silly question but we are new DVC members so bare with me...

So there is a separate grocery/gift type store at GVC correct - so do they keep decent bread, lunch meats, mayo ketchup, beer wine, chips etc?  We are hauling down some food this time but it would be nice to not haul bread.

Not doing the food delivery this trip we will do this next May if Vons is still delivering but for this trip we have an extra bag we can check for free so hauling some food down.  Just dont want smooched bread and chips..

One more questions - are rooms assigned at check in when we get there based on availablity?  We are hoping to check in around 2 on Friday - or should I call for a room assignment now in hopes of a nice view?

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

JoRo said:


> So there is a separate grocery/gift type store at GVC correct - so do they keep decent bread, lunch meats, mayo ketchup, beer wine, chips etc?  We are hauling down some food this time but it would be nice to not haul bread.




There is a picture of some of the items available at Whitewater Snacks (at The Grand Californian) in this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33817611&highlight=whitewater+snacks#post33817611

A picture from that thread:






I thought that they had bread as well (that may be it, next to the bagels), and they also have a small fridge section with milk, eggs, etc...and, of course, a much larger fridge sections with soft drinks, beer, and water!


----------



## JoRo

Thanks!

Wow the gift shop at the French Quarter at WDW had a much better spread then this ...well maybe it will improve...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JoRo said:


> One more questions - are rooms assigned at check in when we get there based on availablity?  We are hoping to check in around 2 on Friday - or should I call for a room assignment now in hopes of a nice view?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


 
When I checked in last week the room had already been assigned - that was around 2pm on Sunday.  I would recommend you put in a room request thru MS.


----------



## thelionqueen

wideeyedwonder said:


> Yes, 'steal' it and use it all you want!
> 
> What I did was to take the original (I even forgot who's sig I took it off of), load it into photoshop, crop and resize a photo I took of the MFW(OD) night view we had while staying at the GCVs, and paste it over the existing image...then I uploaded the newly created image to photobucket, and used that image in my sig.
> 
> You can use any other photo editing software, as long as you can crop and re-size.


I love it too!  Since I won't be having my own GCV pics until next Summer, can I use it too?  Didn't want to just copy your masterpiece


----------



## wideeyedwonder

thelionqueen said:


> I love it too!  Since I won't be having my own GCV pics until next Summer, can I use it too?  Didn't want to just copy your masterpiece



Go for it, I'm flattered that you like it!  

(And a blanket permission to anyone that wants to copy it!)


----------



## funatdisney

Hey, wide eyed wonder, looks like I may have had the same room you had when I was there back in Sept. The view is very familiar. Thank you for offering it to anyone who would like to use it. I just may be one of them. That is if I can get the DH to do for me. I am useless at this sort of thing.


----------



## kpros

Hi Everyone

We will be staying in a studio this weekend at the Grand Californian and I hope someone can give me some info about parking.  Is there self parking at the GCV?

Any information is appreciated!  Thanks!!

Ken


----------



## dcfromva

kpros said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We will be staying in a studio this weekend at the Grand Californian and I hope someone can give me some info about parking.  Is there self parking at the GCV?
> 
> Any information is appreciated!  Thanks!!
> 
> Ken



Yes.  The parking lot is just across the street (Disneyland Dr) from the Grand Californian.  (The lot is between Paradise Pier and the AMC movie theater if you can find a map that has landmarks on it.)  It is about a 5min walk from the VGC.  

DC


----------



## kpros

dcfromva said:


> Yes.  The parking lot is just across the street (Disneyland Dr) from the Grand Californian.  (The lot is between Paradise Pier and the AMC movie theater.)  It is about a 5min walk from the VGC.
> 
> DC



Thanks for the info!  I've seen that lot.  I assume that we can check in and then drive over to that lot.

Thanks again for the info!

Ken


----------



## dcfromva

kpros said:


> I've seen that lot.  I assume that we can check in and then drive over to that lot.
> Ken


  Yes.  Just let the valet know you plan to self park.  They will also offer to help you with your luggage and they will want to hold onto your key while you are inside checking in....

 DC


----------



## Mattsmommy

I think that mousekeeping is still trying to understand how DVC works. I was supposed to get a full cleaning today but only got trash and towel.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Mattsmommy said:


> I think that mousekeeping is still trying to understand how DVC works. I was supposed to get a full cleaning today but only got trash and towel.



Make sure to let them know.  We have to do our part in helping to train them.


----------



## Mattsmommy

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Make sure to let them know.  We have to do our part in helping to train them.



I let them know last night as soon as we came in. As of 2:30 PDT no one has come to the room. I called the guest services number from the room phone and the lady that answered said that I was supposed to get the full cleaning today and I told her that I was supposed to get it yesterday. I also went to the from desk and spoke to a "DVC specialist" and she said that since I'm staying. 7 nights I don't get a full cleaning. I told get that I'm here for 8 nights not 7, then she asked me if I was sure. I felt like going back to my room and bringing down my laptop so that I can show her the confirmation from the dvcnember.com website. I'll let you know what happens when we get back tonight.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Mattsmommy said:


> I let them know last night as soon as we came in. As of 2:30 PDT no one has come to the room. I called the guest services number from the room phone and the lady that answered said that I was supposed to get the full cleaning today and I told her that I was supposed to get it yesterday. I also went to the from desk and spoke to a "DVC specialist" and she said that since I'm staying. 7 nights I don't get a full cleaning. I told get that I'm here for 8 nights not 7, then she asked me if I was sure. I felt like going back to my room and bringing down my laptop so that I can show her the confirmation from the dvcnember.com website. I'll let you know what happens when we get back tonight.



So...how are you liking DLR?


----------



## Mattsmommy

Grumpygrandpa said:


> So...how are you liking DLR?



Well... we had a change of plans. My little guy was dying to go to the park from the moment we got here and kept begging for us to take him. We took him on monday. It was so funny because he spent the whole weekend telling us that he wanted to go to the Magic Kingdom. I had to explain to him that this it not Disney World. They gave him a kids map to Disneyland when we checked in and he said "mom this is the Magic Kingdom, look at the castle on my map". Kid are too funny.

We really enjoyed Disneyland park. We arrived there at 9 and stayed there until about 9pm.  My little guy did not want to leave the park. He loved it! The lines were not too bad. The longest wait was for Finding Nemo which had and hour wait. We were able to do most of the park. We didn't stay for the fireworks because at that point my son was really tired and wanted to go back to the room. 

My son says he really enjoyed this better then Disney World. The thing I like about Disneyland is that it only has two park and they are both within walking distance. I also like it because it gives us more free time to spend together as a family which is important to me because I have to be at work at 4am almost everyday and my DH and DS don't get to see me in the morning before I go to work.


----------



## BeccaG

Has anyone started a thread on room types and locations for the Villas?


----------



## justkeepswimmin

BeccaG said:


> Has anyone started a thread on room types and locations for the Villas?



I don't think so.  Might be a good idea though!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Mattsmommy said:


> Well... we had a change of plans. My little guy was dying to go to the park from the moment we got here and kept begging for us to take him. We took him on monday. It was so funny because he spent the whole weekend telling us that he wanted to go to the Magic Kingdom. I had to explain to him that this it not Disney World. They gave him a kids map to Disneyland when we checked in and he said "mom this is the Magic Kingdom, look at the castle on my map". Kid are too funny.
> 
> We really enjoyed Disneyland park. We arrived there at 9 and stayed there until about 9pm.  My little guy did not want to leave the park. He loved it! The lines were not too bad. The longest wait was for Finding Nemo which had and hour wait. We were able to do most of the park. We didn't stay for the fireworks because at that point my son was really tired and wanted to go back to the room.
> 
> My son says he really enjoyed this better then Disney World. The thing I like about Disneyland is that it only has two park and they are both within walking distance. I also like it because it gives us more free time to spend together as a family which is important to me because I have to be at work at 4am almost everyday and my DH and DS don't get to see me in the morning before I go to work.



Sounds like you guys are having a great vacation!   I also like to go at a leisurely pace at the parks and have as much family time as possible.   I know people complain about the long lines sometimes, but I enjoy my time in line.  Most of the rides at Disney have interesting queues to enjoy while waiting but mostly I spend the time in line talking to and playing with my DGKs and my super cute nieces and great nieces.   I hope we aren't to irritating to those around us cuz it seems like we are always laughing out loud.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

About 2 months ago I started thinking I ought to get down to check out VGC sometime before my BD trip next June.  Having never been to DL in the fall I decided to schedule when all the Halloween decorations and activities were going on.  I checked in around 2PM on Sunday, Oct 4th and my room was ready. Here's some pics of my 4th floor studio #4509.  I had to finish plugging in the microwave and everything had that nice new smell.  One thing that had always bummed me out about the Villas is that we won't be able to stay at the GC on points (and I really like that hotel).  I was concerned the Villas might change the feel of the stay but they didn't at all.  The design is so similar plus you have the bonus of the couch for sitting.   Big thumbs up!  









































When I checked in I learned I had been assigned the "bad" view.    At first I thought I was disappointed but  I had been torn about what I hoped to get anyway due to the construction going on at DCA.  Turns out I loved it!  If this is one of the worst views at the villas well then poor us!   I could look down and see how crowded the spa was.  In fact - I could smell the chlorine when I opened the slider.  The part of the building I was looking straight at is the lobby.  To the left is a covered walk way going from the new villas and hotel rooms past the arcade and kid's club.  It was also possible to walk down the hall on all floor's except the ground (I think) and turn left down part of the new wing so you could stay inside all the way to the lobby.

I also was able to run over to the Whitewater Snacks counter service (which is located out of view to the right of the next picture across the pool area) during the Twins season deciding playoff game.  One of the best games I've ever watched - the playoffs themselves, not so much!.   I ordered nachos and got them to go.  Then stepped out to the pool drink service counter and got a glass of wine.  Back thru the pool area and up to the room in 1/2 of an inning.  











You can see the cabanas that are available for rent and I love the cushy lounge chairs that are used at the pools!  You can see that there is a table and chairs in the cabana along with a bar setup - maybe refrigerator?  And then you have the two lounge chairs and umbrella in front.











And here's the view at night:






A close-up of the outdoor fireplace.  Every afternoon and evening there were people sitting out there enjoying the ambiance and having some wine.  An entrance to the bar is located just to the right of the area and the door going into the lobby.  Late each night they had the area roped off and were doing some work there although I never inquired what and it wasn't obvious to me.






And my patio.  I think it may have been a little larger than some other's b/c of the rooms location which was the last one in the hall before the pool view grand villa.  I know it was longer than any I've had while staying in the regular hotel rooms.







If my room had been across the hall this is what I would have looked at from a little different angle.  I did take this pic from in the park - not from the villas.  I looked in at a 1BR that housekeeping was cleaning and the view really is incredible!






Other misc:  The elevators are incredibly fast.  I don't think I waited longer than 5 seconds for one to arrive after pushing the button!!!

For those hoping for VGC opening pins there were still lots around.  I picked mine up in the tomorrow land pin store but I saw they still had them in the GC gift shop as well.


----------



## thelionqueen

What AMAZING pictures Kat!!!  Can anyone put that photo of the Mickey Wheel in a GCV signature?  WOULDN'T that be AWESOME???

Glad you all enjoyed Disneyland and GCV.  Many of the comments posted are the way I feel completely.  The leisurely pace, the closeness of the parks, dining, DTD, Nemo, lines..(I could go on and on).  I cannot WAIT to get home!!

BTW, if ANYONE (and I do mean ANYONE) is out @ DLR and they have the opportunity to buy any extra GCV Grand Opening Pins, I (along with many others I'm sure) would love to be able to get one..just throwing that out there


----------



## kinhops

I have been reading this forum for a while and have found it to be great, so much so I decided I needed to join. Thank you so much for all the info. My family and I just bought some more DVC points to the GCV and we are planning a trip with some friends in the beginning of December. I would love to get a great view seeing my friends have never been to the Grand Californian before. We have a 2 bedroom reserved and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on some great rooms with views I could ask DVC to try to reserve for me. I saw some great pics from room #4500, but is there a pattern, like all the evens, that I should try to get? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Mattsmommy

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Sounds like you guys are having a great vacation!   I also like to go at a leisurely pace at the parks and have as much family time as possible.   I know people complain about the long lines sometimes, but I enjoy my time in line.  Most of the rides at Disney have interesting queues to enjoy while waiting but mostly I spend the time in line talking to and playing with my DGKs and my super cute nieces and great nieces.   I hope we aren't to irritating to those around us cuz it seems like we are always laughing out loud.



We are having a wonderful time! We planned on going to California Adventure today but it's been raining. We stayed in the room all day. My husband helped my son with his homework and I stayed sleeping. Once I get home I'll post my pictures on my facebook and I'll pm you the link so that you can view them.


----------



## DVC Mike

Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

KAT4DISNEY said:


> When I checked in I learned I had been assigned the "bad" view.    At first I thought I was disappointed but  I had been torn about what I hoped to get anyway due to the construction going on at DCA.  Turns out I loved it!  If this is one of the worst views at the villas well then poor us!



I'd have to agree, so far I've LOVED the PP views, the pool views, and the Redwood Trail view!  The views seem to go from exciting to tranquil in that order, but all seem great!  

And not to ruffle any feathers on lost perks, but us GCV owners seem to be among the few still in good spirits after the loss of free valet parking at the other DVC resorts...

Can't WAIT to go back in late January, whatever the view...c'mon, it's The Grand, with bigger rooms, no matter the view!  

Yes, I've drunk the GCV kool-aide!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

wideeyedwonder said:


> I'd have to agree, so far I've LOVED the PP views, the pool views, and the Redwood Trail view!  The views seem to go from exciting to tranquil in that order, but all seem great!
> 
> And not to ruffle any feathers on lost perks, but us GCV owners seem to be among the few still in good spirits after the loss of free valet parking at the other DVC resorts...
> 
> Can't WAIT to go back in late January, whatever the view...c'mon, it's The Grand, with bigger rooms, no matter the view!
> 
> Yes, I've drunk the GCV kool-aide!



And every view I've seen from the villas looks "Grand".   It was sure nice of DVC to take away FL's valet parking just to make me feel like I'm treated equally.


----------



## DVCGeek

Grumpygrandpa said:


> It was sure nice of DVC to take away FL's valet parking just to make me feel like I'm treated equally.



I knew sometime I'd see that comment!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Has anyone else noticed that we are on page 100?  That calls for a celebration of some sort!


----------



## thelionqueen

Any reason is a good one to Celebrate ANYTHING GCV DVC (and add one more to my post ticker )

100th Page of GCV lover's POSTS!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm glad the pictures were enjoyed!



thelionqueen said:


> What AMAZING pictures Kat!!!  Can anyone put that photo of the Mickey Wheel in a GCV signature?  WOULDN'T that be AWESOME???
> 
> Glad you all enjoyed Disneyland and GCV.  Many of the comments posted are the way I feel completely.  The leisurely pace, the closeness of the parks, dining, DTD, Nemo, lines..(I could go on and on).  I cannot WAIT to get home!!
> 
> BTW, if ANYONE (and I do mean ANYONE) is out @ DLR and they have the opportunity to buy any extra GCV Grand Opening Pins, I (along with many others I'm sure) would love to be able to get one..just throwing that out there



Thanks!!!!  And anyone is welcome to use the photo - just let me know and I can post it somewhere it can be more easily downloaded.  If I get a chance I should be able to do a signature for you lionqueen but if someone beats me to it that's great!  

I had thought about seeing if anyone wanted pins picked up but failed to ask.  When I bought they didn't even check my DVC card although if I had wanted more than two then they probably would have.



kinhops said:


> I have been reading this forum for a while and have found it to be great, so much so I decided I needed to join. Thank you so much for all the info. My family and I just bought some more DVC points to the GCV and we are planning a trip with some friends in the beginning of December. I would love to get a great view seeing my friends have never been to the Grand Californian before. We have a 2 bedroom reserved and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on some great rooms with views I could ask DVC to try to reserve for me. I saw some great pics from room #4500, but is there a pattern, like all the evens, that I should try to get? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.



I think it's best to do generic type requests that tell more what you want rather than specific rooms.  I think that upper floor rooms will give a better view at this time due to construction walls.  Assuming you want the Funwheel DCA view I'd say upper floor DCA Paradise Pier view and see what MS says.



Grumpygrandpa said:


> And every view I've seen from the villas looks "Grand".   It was sure nice of DVC to take away FL's valet parking just to make me feel like I'm treated equally.


----------



## peloha86

Grumpygrandpa said:


> And every view I've seen from the villas looks "Grand".   It was sure nice of DVC to take away FL's valet parking just to make me feel like I'm treated equally.





Don't we just  DVC @ VGC? Been waiting for that response Grumpy!


----------



## ACDSNY

We're having a wonderful time in our 2 dedicated bdrm villa this week.  We're in 4506 so we have a Paradise Pier view.  Crowds have been pretty heavy, but manageable.  Came back to our room to give GS a nap so he'll be rested up for the Trick or Treat Party tonight.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

ACDSNY said:


> We're having a wonderful time in our 2 dedicated bdrm villa this week.  We're in 4506 so we have a Paradise Pier view.  Crowds have been pretty heavy, but manageable.  Came back to our room to give GS a nap so he'll be rested up for the Trick or Treat Party tonight.



Angela, how does GCV compare to the other DVC resorts you own?  We've only had experience with the GCVs; we've stayed at WDW, but only in "standard" deluxe hotel rooms (Beach Club, Wilderness Lodge).


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> We're having a wonderful time in our 2 dedicated bdrm villa this week.  We're in 4506 so we have a Paradise Pier view.  Crowds have been pretty heavy, but manageable.  Came back to our room to give GS a nap so he'll be rested up for the Trick or Treat Party tonight.



Have fun and let me know if you do a TR or post pics elsewhere on the Dis.


----------



## maburke

thelionqueen said:


> BTW, if ANYONE (and I do mean ANYONE) is out @ DLR and they have the opportunity to buy any extra GCV Grand Opening Pins, I (along with many others I'm sure) would love to be able to get one..just throwing that out there



Add me to that list!  Not only did I not get 2009 points with my March UY, our 2010 points will be banked for our first trip in 2011, so no other way for me to get a pin.  

But I didn't mean to turn our 100th page into a pity party, let's celebrate!   And thanks, everybody, for the fabulous photos and TRs!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> When I checked in I learned I had been assigned the "bad" view.    At first I thought I was disappointed but  I had been torn about what I hoped to get anyway due to the construction going on at DCA.  Turns out I loved it!  If this is one of the worst views at the villas well then poor us!   I could look down and see how crowded the spa was.  In fact - I could smell the chlorine when I opened the slider.  The part of the building I was looking straight at is the lobby.  To the left is a covered walk way going from the new villas and hotel rooms past the arcade and kid's club.  It was also possible to walk down the hall on all floor's except the ground (I think) and turn left down part of the new wing so you could stay inside all the way to the lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the view at night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other misc:  The elevators are incredibly fast.  I don't think I waited longer than 5 seconds for one to arrive after pushing the button!!!



I love your "bad" view!  I agree with pp, all the views seem lovely.   It also seems that everyone reporting back on the DIS has received a 3rd floor or higher room which is interesting.  I have not seen any pictures where there was a view of a construction wall.  I wonder if anyone has been assigned a ground floor room yet?

And, you are right about those elevators they ARE fast!  We never waited for an elevator our entire stay.  Add me to the list of VGC kool aid drinkers- I am in love and cannot wait to go back!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

maburke said:


> Add me to that list!  Not only did I not get 2009 points with my March UY, our 2010 points will be banked for our first trip in 2011, so no other way for me to get a pin.



Use your BLT points to visit the DLR next year!


----------



## rmonty02

wideeyedwonder said:


> Yes, I've drunk the GCV kool-aide!



I think VGC will be my favorite flavor Can't wait to go home 
Hooray!! on the 100 page milestone Let's keep it going


----------



## forevercruising

Do any of you who have stayed at the VGC Villas have any specific information about the cabanas?  Prices?  What is included?  How to reserve?  Are they open for rental to everyone or just DVC members?

Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

forevercruising said:


> Do any of you who have stayed at the VGC Villas have any specific information about the cabanas?  Prices?  What is included?  How to reserve?  Are they open for rental to everyone or just DVC members?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't have answers for all your questions but on the table by the lounge chairs they had a sign up with an extension to call if you wanted to book the cabanas.

I think they are open to anyone to book.


----------



## MCSfromWA

I was at VGC 9/24 - 9/27 and I asked the cabana girl for a tour.  They were going to officially open on the 27th.  You can rent a cabana for half a day (I think the price was $110 or $125 -- I can't remember) or for the whole day at $180 or $185.  The half day was from 9 to 1 or 2 to 6 and a whole day would be from 9 to 6.  The cabanas have a little refrigerator, a tv, ect.  It's pretty fancy.  There are 2 chaise lounges in front of the cabana as well as a table inside.  I thought they looked cool but I think we will admire it them from a distance.


----------



## lulubelle

I don't mind paying for the cabana, but that is ridiculously priced.
We stay at our timeshare in Palm Springs and the cabana price is $100 for the ENTIRE DAY!  I really think they will have a hard time filling the time slots at those prices.


----------



## lulubelle

On a positve note...we will be staying at the villas in a studio for the first time this Friday, Oct 23.  I CANNOT WAIT!!!

I know it will be an awesome experience.


----------



## VallCopen

In 2 more weeks we will be staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom, possible pier view, so if there is anything people are still wanting to see or find out about let me know and I will take pictures and ask questions.  I know that I have totally enjoyed everything others have posted so if I can return the favor please let me know.  We will be there for 2 weeks so I will have lots of time to wander around (providing we get over this flu soon).


----------



## maburke

wideeyedwonder said:


> Use your BLT points to visit the DLR next year!



Yeah, well, we're using them to go to BLT in 2010.


----------



## forevercruising

MCSfromWA said:


> I was at VGC 9/24 - 9/27 and I asked the cabana girl for a tour.  They were going to officially open on the 27th.  You can rent a cabana for half a day (I think the price was $110 or $125 -- I can't remember) or for the whole day at $180 or $185.  The half day was from 9 to 1 or 2 to 6 and a whole day would be from 9 to 6.  The cabanas have a little refrigerator, a tv, ect.  It's pretty fancy.  There are 2 chaise lounges in front of the cabana as well as a table inside.  I thought they looked cool but I think we will admire it them from a distance.



Wow!  We've rented quite a few cabanas in our time and those prices are quite high.  (Especially because the cabanas we have rented elsewhere have had couches, magazines, food, coffee tables, etc., in addition to the two lounge chairs out front!  From the pictures, these GC cabanas look somewhat "empty".  Perhaps the pictures from afar are a bit deceiving, however; I've not yet seen pictures of the actual inside of the cabana, up close; they might be very nice and luxurious.)

MCS: Did the cabana girl say if any beverages or food credits were included in the price?

Thanks, very  much, for the information!!!  It it appreciated!


----------



## MCSfromWA

I do not know if there is any food or beverage credit with that price.  I didn't think to ask about that.  Maybe someone who is there this weekend can ask.    I wonder if they are renting the cabana out with the prices they quoted me or if they will be forced to lower the price.  That just seemed excessive, especially when most people who stay at VGC or GC are probably also spending time at the park and might not want to spend 1/2 a day or a full day by the pool.


----------



## ACDSNY

wideeyedwonder said:


> Angela, how does GCV compare to the other DVC resorts you own? We've only had experience with the GCVs; we've stayed at WDW, but only in "standard" deluxe hotel rooms (Beach Club, Wilderness Lodge).


Each of the DVC properties has it's own unique personality.  I'm not one to stress over the difference  between room layouts or resorts so I doubt I could tell you all that's different.  The VCG will always be my favorite as it's more in line with my personal style and DLR always feels like home to me.  I guess I'm just a CA girl.  We had 9 of us (5 adults, 4 kids) in a dedicated 2 bdrm so we loved having 3 bathrooms.  My Dad actually used the murphy bed in the living room instead of the sofa sleeper and said it wasn't too bad just a little short.  I think it's made more for kids.

We have points at SSR and AKV too.  We love SSR as it's close to DTD and for the peace & quiet when away from the parks.  We'll have our first visit to AKV next month so we'll see how we like it then.  My guess is we'll enjoy the savanna view very much, but I'm worried the rooms look a little on the darkside.  We've nice stays at BWV and VB too.




Grumpygrandpa said:


> Have fun and let me know if you do a TR or post pics elsewhere on the Dis.


Sorry this is as close to a TR you'll see from me.  I'm not one for taking many pics and as you can probably tell writing isn't my specialty.  My sister's family had us on a commando style trip so I'm pretty worn out.  Not to mention we're a little out of practice on taking a 2 yr old without his parents.

Last night was so crowded at DL when DH & I went in for the Fantasmic Desert seating at 10:30PM.  I was beginning to wonder if we'd make it over there before the show started.  All in all we have a great time.


----------



## rmonty02

ACDSNY said:


> Last night was so crowded at DL when DH & I went in for the Fantasmic Desert seating at 10:30PM.  I was beginning to wonder if we'd make it over there before the show started.  All in all we have a great time.



Sounds like a whirlwind of FUN!  But, what is up with the park being so busy.  Besides you, I have seen other posts that have mentioned DL being crazy busy? Is that normal for Oct.? or is this something new?


----------



## bumbershoot

When we were at GCH last weekend, we read that the cabanas also have a safe.  I think that was in the info binder in the rooms, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Mattsmommy

We got home this morning from our trip. I almost cried when we checked out. We had a wonderful vacation and will definitely be back. I loved VGC.

I did see the cabanas but no one ever rented them the time that we were there.


----------



## Anjelica

We are staying in a Studio in a little more than a month.  Obviously we won't have washer/dryer in the room so I'm inquiring about the Guest Washer/Dryer area.  I thought I read in this thread that it wasn't ready a few weeks ago.  Does anyone know if its ready?  Will it be free like other DVC properties?

TIA - Anjelica


----------



## Mattsmommy

Anjelica said:


> We are staying in a Studio in a little more than a month.  Obviously we won't have washer/dryer in the room so I'm inquiring about the Guest Washer/Dryer area.  I thought I read in this thread that it wasn't ready a few weeks ago.  Does anyone know if its ready?  Will it be free like other DVC properties?
> 
> TIA - Anjelica



It's still not ready.


----------



## minniemoms

So do you think anyone is renting them? Maybe if no one is renting them, they will re-think their prices??
I am so glad some of you have posted pictures. We don't get to go until Dec, and I want to go know......
Keep on posting..


----------



## wideeyedwonder

On Mouseplanet, I found a list of grocery items available at Whitewater Snacks (at the Grand Californian Hotel):


http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/showthread.php?t=132776


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> Sorry this is as close to a TR you'll see from me.  I'm not one for taking many pics and as you can probably tell writing isn't my specialty.  My sister's family had us on a commando style trip so I'm pretty worn out.  Not to mention we're a little out of practice on taking a 2 yr old without his parents.
> 
> Last night was so crowded at DL when DH & I went in for the Fantasmic Desert seating at 10:30PM.  I was beginning to wonder if we'd make it over there before the show started.  All in all we have a great time.



Me too.   I love to read trip reports and look at other people's pictures, but I don't have the time to write a TR myself.   I do take a lot of pics at Disney, but mostly just of the Grandkids.

We took our almost 2 year old DGS on his first DLR trip just after my DGD was born to give my daughter in law a chance to relax and bond with the new baby.    On that trip my wife and I were rather frazzled and wondered how we had managed to raise our own DS.   We had forgotten how much energy a toddler can have.    Have fun and soak up some of that "Grand" magic.


----------



## wdw4life

rmonty02 said:


> Sounds like a whirlwind of FUN!  But, what is up with the park being so busy.  Besides you, I have seen other posts that have mentioned DL being crazy busy? Is that normal for Oct.? or is this something new?



Halloween Time has become very popular at the DLR.  Especially now with the new fireworks and overlay in Space Mountain. Expect October to be very busy.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

wideeyedwonder said:


> On Mouseplanet, I found a list of grocery items available at Whitewater Snacks (at the Grand Californian Hotel):
> 
> 
> http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/showthread.php?t=132776



Thanks!  This is very helpful.


----------



## ACDSNY

rmonty02 said:


> Sounds like a whirlwind of FUN! But, what is up with the park being so busy. Besides you, I have seen other posts that have mentioned DL being crazy busy? Is that normal for Oct.? or is this something new?


Over the last few years Oct has gotten very busy, especially in the first 3 weeks due to all the Halloween activities.  Tues - Thurs are manageable, but the weekends are crowded.

We've also noticed they must be selling more tickets to the Trick or Treat Parties as it was way crowded compared to previous years.  You basically stood in line for the trick or treat stations and then we're only given one piece.  In previous years they tossed in a handful at each station.


----------



## Michaeljsz

Hi Everyone,
    We just got back from our first trip to the VGC and stayed in a decicated 2 bdrm room 3500. If your looking at the villas from CA park the room is just to the right of the viewing deck but down 2 floors. So all in all a great view and got to see what really happens when a few poor souls get stuck on Mulholland Madness in the pooring down rain and have to sit there and wait for almost 15 minutes before a cast member gets to them and another 20 till they got the ride going. I thought atleast the cast member would have brought them an umbrella but NO, they sat there strapped in dripping wet, a dad and 3 little kids. Well here's the reason for my post, has anyone noticed that the walls are paper thin? We could hear everything going on in the room next door. They were'nt being loud or anything, but the walls just seemed paper thin and was very hard to sleep so was just wondering if anyone else noticed this or it was just me =__)


----------



## ACDSNY

That's funny, my sister and I were discussing how quiet our room was last Friday.  She was amazed how little of the DCA noise you heard in the room when the doors were closed.  I was surprised we couldn't hear my Dad's snoring from the living room.  We didn't even notice any noise from above or below us.  Maybe they forgot some insulation around your rooms.   Or maybe we had very quiet neighbors.  I doubt with the 4 kids in our room we were considered quiet.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I didn't hear a sound in my studio a couple of weeks ago.  Nice and quiet.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Michaeljsz said:


> Well here's the reason for my post, has anyone noticed that the walls are paper thin? We could hear everything going on in the room next door. They were'nt being loud or anything, but the walls just seemed paper thin and was very hard to sleep so was just wondering if anyone else noticed this or it was just me =__)



Our 2 bedroom lockoff was very quiet...never once did we hear our guest family in the lockoff studio next to us.


----------



## maburke

MCSfromWA said:


> I was at VGC 9/24 - 9/27 and I asked the cabana girl for a tour.  They were going to officially open on the 27th.  You can rent a cabana for half a day (I think the price was $110 or $125 -- I can't remember) or for the whole day at $180 or $185.  The half day was from 9 to 1 or 2 to 6 and a whole day would be from 9 to 6.  The cabanas have a little refrigerator, a tv, ect.  It's pretty fancy.  There are 2 chaise lounges in front of the cabana as well as a table inside.  I thought they looked cool but I think we will admire it them from a distance.



That's about the same price that I've seen for the cabanas at the Contemporary, and they look pretty similar. 
http://www.contemporaryresort.net/cabana.html
 I don't think you get any food, but lots of attention from the waitstaff if you want anything brought in.  And with a refrigerator, of course, you could bring your own.


----------



## wdw4life

I never heard anything from my neighbors either.  I was very happy that it was so quiet!


----------



## toocherie

Michaeljsz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> We just got back from our first trip to the VGC and stayed in a decicated 2 bdrm room 3500. If your looking at the villas from CA park the room is just to the right of the viewing deck but down 2 floors. So all in all a great view and got to see what really happens when a few poor souls get stuck on Mulholland Madness in the pooring down rain and have to sit there and wait for almost 15 minutes before a cast member gets to them and another 20 till they got the ride going. I thought atleast the cast member would have brought them an umbrella but NO, they sat there strapped in dripping wet, a dad and 3 little kids. Well here's the reason for my post, has anyone noticed that the walls are paper thin? We could hear everything going on in the room next door. They were'nt being loud or anything, but the walls just seemed paper thin and was very hard to sleep so was just wondering if anyone else noticed this or it was just me =__)



have stayed in two different studios and if there's a child screaming in the hall I can hear it or a door slamming but otherwise no 'room to room" noise that I noticed.


----------



## SoCalKDG

lulubelle said:


> On a positve note...we will be staying at the villas in a studio for the first time this Friday, Oct 23.  I CANNOT WAIT!!!
> 
> I know it will be an awesome experience.


We will be there the night before, Thursday, Oct. 22.   Halloween party then easy walk to the room.

The kids want to use the pool that Friday.  It will be in the 80's so it might be warm enough.  

Anyone know if the main pool with the water slide is heated?  

Any height restrictions?


----------



## bumbershoot

SoCalKDG said:


> We will be there the night before, Thursday, Oct. 22.   Halloween party then easy walk to the room.
> 
> 
> Any height restrictions?




People have been saying that the DCA/GCH entrance is NOT open during the party, FYI.

The pools are heated.  The big slides tell you that users must be strong swimmers, and you cannot wait at the bottom for kids sliding.  And no life vests.  I've asked hubby if he remembers a height limit (he went over to read the sign when we looked at the pools), but he's working and hasn't gotten back to me yet.  If he remembers height info I'll reply again.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Some very nice pictures of the Grand Californian and the Villas at the Grand Californian in the Wilderness Lodge Groupies thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2265436&page=29


----------



## funatdisney

bumbershoot said:


> People have been saying that the DCA/GCH entrance is NOT open during the party, FYI.
> 
> The pools are heated.  The big slides tell you that users must be strong swimmers, and you cannot wait at the bottom for kids sliding.  And no life vests.  I've asked hubby if he remembers a height limit (he went over to read the sign when we looked at the pools), but he's working and hasn't gotten back to me yet.  If he remembers height info I'll reply again.



I remember seeing life vests the last time I was there on September 27-28. They were stored big book shelf like bins around the pool. They were yellow.


----------



## JoRo

ok back from our Oct 16-21st trip - this is our first DVC experience over all loved it!  Just went back a page to read a few posts...

Yes we saw lots of life vests at the pool, but we didnt go to the pool maybe our next trip.

Our  1 bedroom was 4502 - requested higher then 3rd floor near elevator and it was directly across they way.  We had problems with our air conditioning the first 2 nights but apparently it was wide spread - they did work very hard to try and get it fixed.  We loved our room, the bed was nice, master bath was huge a little over kill, sleeper sofa comfy, and pull out was nice for Nana   We didnt hear much from the park except a few screams but it all ended by 10ish when park closed.  NEver heard anyone except for the child upstairs dropping things on the floor.  Next time we go well have a studio it will be hard to down size for sure!

no more bed rails for small kids they dont fit the new beds, so we hauled ours down and they arent going to reorder. there was a wooden restaurant style high chair and play pak - but our 16 month old preferred the bench.  

we did call to make sure they were bringing new towels on the 4th day - we needed them - especially since we used a few hand towels for kitchen use.

My wishes for DVC - kitchen towels and an oven mit, garbage dump on each floor - had to go to 1st floor to dump) we have diapers so need to dump each day - salt pepper, would like to have found the garbage bags.

Over all the parks were packed, first time to DL trick or treat party it was fun and the only time we were able to get onto toy story for the 5 days. Did the fantasmic desert thing - really mixed on this didnt know we had to lined up at 6:30 and wait until they assign seats at 8.  Even Monday and Tuesday were exceptionally busy - is there really a off season anymore.  So I can share more about park adventures but wanted to share quick DVC notes.


----------



## BeccaG

JoRo said:


> no more bed rails for small kids they dont fit the new beds, so we hauled ours down and they arent going to reorder. there was a wooden restaurant style high chair and play pak - but our 16 month old preferred the bench.



Oh bugger, we drive too so we can bring our rail but I liked not. And what about those flying? This is a real bummer for me. Anyone else get rails or maybe here something different?


----------



## ACDSNY

Anyone else get your VGC Founding Member gift?  DH just called to tell me ours arrived today.  I can't wait to get home and see what it looks like.


----------



## ToodlesRN

We haven't and I was just wondering about that earlier today! Hope it somes soon!


----------



## Disney Princess

wideeyedwonder said:


> Some very nice pictures of the Grand Californian and the Villas at the Grand Californian in the Wilderness Lodge Groupies thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2265436&page=29



Thanks for the link.  I don't ever venture to that thread - what beautiful pictures!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ACDSNY said:


> Anyone else get your VGC Founding Member gift?  DH just called to tell me ours arrived today.  I can't wait to get home and see what it looks like.



Yep!    Came home from taking Mom to the eye doctor and there was this great big huge box!


----------



## Disney Princess

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yep!    Came home from taking Mom to the eye doctor and there was this great big huge box!



Can't wait to see them!  Please post pics if you can.  We aren't _founding_ members, but happy members nonetheless.


----------



## DVCGeek

Disney Princess said:


> Can't wait to see them!  Please post pics if you can.  We aren't _founding_ members, but happy members nonetheless.



Couldn't agree with you more; love to see pics and also a happy but non-founding member over here.  And as for sister locations, since Wilderness Lodge was mentioned a few posts ago I'm sitting in a studio there right now...    All in all, Disney Lodge = Good!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney Princess said:


> Can't wait to see them!  Please post pics if you can.  We aren't _founding_ members, but happy members nonetheless.



Ok - here they are!  The frame size measures 42"x22".

Here's the whole picture:






And the cards that came with it:











A couple of close-ups:
















It is not as yellow/tan as the pictures appear.  That is just the tone from the lights in the room.

It is a very nice gift.  Contrary to the card I don't think it was in my VGC studio room - nor does it mention the Villas specifically.  Maybe I just don't recall it but I looked thru my pictures and did not see it in any of them either.  Maybe it is in the larger units as well as the hotel rooms?


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> Anyone else get your VGC Founding Member gift?  DH just called to tell me ours arrived today.  I can't wait to get home and see what it looks like.



Mine was waiting for me on our porch when I got home last night.   Really a nice piece of art.   It goes well with DW's latest home design fad (we have just added several Asian Antiques).   I would have to say it is definitely my favorite DVC "gift" ever.


----------



## nunzia

Very very nice! Great job Disney.


----------



## lisah0711

Oh, thank you for posting the pics!    Mine probably won't arrive for another week or so and I was very curious about what it was.  My office at work is a Disney office so this will fit right in!


----------



## DVCGeek

Thanks for the pics!  Very nice gift indeed, and larger than I would have expected!  I'm jealous...  But, I was a new member when I bought @ BLT and did so from FL SOOO to some extent it's my fault I'm not a founder anywhere! (yet?)


----------



## Disney Princess

Thanks for posting the pictures.  Very beautiful!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

DVCGeek said:


> Thanks for the pics!  Very nice gift indeed, and larger than I would have expected!  I'm jealous...  But, I was a new member when I bought @ BLT and did so from FL SOOO to some extent it's my fault I'm not a founder anywhere! (yet?)



I wouldn't worry about not being a founder.  Usually it just means that paid too much for your points.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I wouldn't worry about not being a founder.  Usually it just means that paid too much for your points.



Yep!    My new print is the most expensive one in the house!!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

funatdisney said:


> I remember seeing life vests the last time I was there on September 27-28. They were stored big book shelf like bins around the pool. They were yellow.



The question was about the big slide. You cannot wear life vests on the big slide.

Sorry I was not clear.


----------



## kerickson

KAT4DISNEY - thanks for posting the pics of the FM gift.  We just got back yesterday from our 7 night Western Cruise.  Did it come via USPS or Fed Ex?  Our mail is still being held at the Post Office...  
It looks like a beautiful print and a nice size.  I'm a bit disappointed that it doesn't mention anything about being a Founding Member on the frame/print itself, but it does seem very nice.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kerickson said:


> KAT4DISNEY - thanks for posting the pics of the FM gift.  We just got back yesterday from our 7 night Western Cruise.  Did it come via USPS or Fed Ex?  Our mail is still being held at the Post Office...
> It looks like a beautiful print and a nice size.  I'm a bit disappointed that it doesn't mention anything about being a Founding Member on the frame/print itself, but it does seem very nice.



Fed Ex brought it.  I was a bit surprised at the size and had no idea what had arrived!

How was the cruise?  Hope you had a good time!  We'll be at WDW in 10 days - can't wait for some R&R although it's part work for me with a convention at Universal.  Poor, poor me.


----------



## pycees312

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Fed Ex brought it.  I was a bit surprised at the size and had no idea what had arrived!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for posting pictures!! looks amazing so far no delivery to San Jose California and now i'm going to be stalking the mail until it arrives.. lol


----------



## kerickson

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Fed Ex brought it.  I was a bit surprised at the size and had no idea what had arrived!
> 
> How was the cruise?  Hope you had a good time!  We'll be at WDW in 10 days - can't wait for some R&R although it's part work for me with a convention at Universal.  Poor, poor me.



We had a blast.  I can still feel the rocking of the boat!
We had rain the first 3 days, but the remaining days were beautiful.  So much to do on the boat that we didn't miss the sunshine at all.  Our Pirate excursion was cancelled on Grand Cayman which was a bummer though.  
Food was excellent, ship was clean, crew was amazing.  I thought it would be a bit more relaxing vs Disney Parks, but my 5 and 3yr old still kept me busy.  The days were a bit long for them, but they loved the shows and seeing all the characters.  The best part, was I didn't feel rushed to do everything as we'll be back for a 3 night in Dec 2010 thanks to my VGC add on!  Wish I could trade it in for a West Coast cruise as the cross country flight was kind of rough.  

My VGC room in Feb will feel so spacious now compared to the ship cabin!

On a side note, has anyone seen the cash rack rates for the VGC rooms?  I'd love to start comparing costs...


----------



## rmonty02

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It is a very nice gift.  Contrary to the card I don't think it was in my VGC studio room - nor does it mention the Villas specifically.



OOOoooo...AAAaaahhh!!!! I love this print! It would fit well with my home decor (if anyone can't find a place for it). I may have to see if she has a studio/gallery in Berkeley and drop in. Very nice Founding Members


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

kerickson said:


> We had a blast.  I can still feel the rocking of the boat!
> We had rain the first 3 days, but the remaining days were beautiful.  So much to do on the boat that we didn't miss the sunshine at all.



I hope our 7 day Eastern, which sails on the 7th of Nov., will avoid some the rain that seems to be pelting the Atlantic lately.



kerickson said:


> Food was excellent, ship was clean, crew was amazing.  I thought it would be a bit more relaxing vs Disney Parks, but my 5 and 3yr old still kept me busy.



DW and I are hoping that this (our first cruise ever) will be a bit more relaxing than the parks are.   My grandkids are 9 and 8 and may show a little more interest in the kid's clubs - but we will see.



kerickson said:


> Wish I could trade it in for a West Coast cruise as the cross country flight was kind of rough.



I told DW that I think this will be our last FL trip.   I hate those long flights.   I feel like two days of vacation are wasted.




kerickson said:


> On a side note, has anyone seen the cash rack rates for the VGC rooms?  I'd love to start comparing costs...



I don't know but I bet it will be expensive.


----------



## cseca

WOW... beautiful FM gift. Anybody got an extra one that they're willing to part with?


----------



## toocherie

I haven't gotten my FM gift yet . . . . .


----------



## SpaceRangers

We just closed on our 85 point add on. Woohoo!!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

SpaceRangers said:


> We just closed on our 85 point add on. Woohoo!!



  Congratulations!


----------



## JimC

Received the founders gift and thought it very well done.  Found the perfect spot for it.  We also liked what they gave to AKV founders, distinctive and quite nice.

It would be great if they commissioned the villa artwork at the various resorts to sell to  members.  There are some pieces that we would be very interested in.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

SpaceRangers said:


> We just closed on our 85 point add on. Woohoo!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kerickson said:


> We had a blast.  I can still feel the rocking of the boat!
> We had rain the first 3 days, but the remaining days were beautiful.  So much to do on the boat that we didn't miss the sunshine at all.  Our Pirate excursion was cancelled on Grand Cayman which was a bummer though.
> Food was excellent, ship was clean, crew was amazing.  I thought it would be a bit more relaxing vs Disney Parks, but my 5 and 3yr old still kept me busy.  The days were a bit long for them, but they loved the shows and seeing all the characters.  The best part, was I didn't feel rushed to do everything as we'll be back for a 3 night in Dec 2010 thanks to my VGC add on!  Wish I could trade it in for a West Coast cruise as the cross country flight was kind of rough.
> 
> My VGC room in Feb will feel so spacious now compared to the ship cabin!
> 
> On a side note, has anyone seen the cash rack rates for the VGC rooms?  I'd love to start comparing costs...



Sounds like lots of fun!  I'd like to try a cruise one of these years.  One of the Alaskan ones may be our first but we'll see.

And no - I haven't seen any cash rates.  I tend to compare to the cost of what I would have stayed in (ie - GCV hotel room) and then am happy it's cheaper AND larger accomodations!  



pycees312 said:


> KAT4DISNEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed Ex brought it.  I was a bit surprised at the size and had no idea what had arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting pictures!! looks amazing so far no delivery to San Jose California and now i'm going to be stalking the mail until it arrives.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!  Hope yours arrives soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> rmonty02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOoooo...AAAaaahhh!!!! I love this print! It would fit well with my home decor (if anyone can't find a place for it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt you'd want to pay the price I'd have to put on it!  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Longhairbear

We just bought a huge cooler to drag groceries to VGC for a big dinner I will be cooking next week, in a one bedroom. I wonder if I will get stares from guests when checking in...LOL.


----------



## nunzia

JimC said:


> Received the founders gift and thought it very well done.  Found the perfect spot for it.  We also liked what they gave to AKV founders, distinctive and quite nice.
> 
> It would be great if they commissioned the villa artwork at the various resorts to sell to  members.  There are some pieces that we would be very interested in.



Ditto..


----------



## Mouseaholic!!!

Hello Grand Cali Fans!

We will be leaving in 30 days and wonder if anyone has the scoop on great rooms or locations?

Any favorites?


----------



## Michaeljsz

Hello again fellow Grandi's
          Well I just walked outside to find a HUGE Fedex box witha beautiful piece of artwork inside. I remember seeing it on our villa a few weeks ago and recognized the name on the print and was hoping that might be the founders gift so I was pleasently suprised. I just wonder how long it will be before the first one pops up on Ebay.  =__)


----------



## minniemoms

We got ours a few days ago, and I was asking my DH... when this huge box came FED-EX... WHAT DID YOU BUY? He was asking me the same thing... So suprised. And excited too.. Doesn't fit my decore, but I will find a place for it somewhere.
I want to go to WDW too, and another cruise too, but I agree it is a LONG flight to the east coast. I too feel like I loose 2 whole days. We may just have to wait until the Wonder comes out to cruise again. I don't know about Alaska, I LOVE Alaska, but a little too $$$$ for me. We have done Alaska 3 x on a cruise and LOVED each of them. But since we have done it 3 x, I think it would be much cheaper to do Mexico on Disney, and then plan a DL trip on the way too.


----------



## kerickson

Haven't had much time on the boards today so I'm not sure if this is already posted, but SWA is advertizing $25 flights to LA!  Just booked a quick December weekend trip with my hubby to check out the Christmas decorations at Disneyland!

Unfortunately the Villas are all booked up, but I put us on a waitlist and booked the Sheraton as a back up.  Might try to book the GH hotel, but would prefer to stay at the villas so I don't want to tie up the points!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

MCSfromWA said:


> I was at VGC 9/24 - 9/27 and I asked the cabana girl for a tour.  They were going to officially open on the 27th.  You can rent a cabana for half a day (I think the price was $110 or $125 -- I can't remember) or for the whole day at $180 or $185.  The half day was from 9 to 1 or 2 to 6 and a whole day would be from 9 to 6.  The cabanas have a little refrigerator, a tv, ect.  It's pretty fancy.  There are 2 chaise lounges in front of the cabana as well as a table inside.  I thought they looked cool but I think we will admire it them from a distance.



For comparison, this is the Cabana Rental info on the Grand Floridian, at WDW:

Rental Cabana amenities include:
. Two padded chaise lounge chairs
. Two padded straight-backed chairs
. Plush towels
. 22 inch LCD television with cable access and optional earphones
. Ceiling Fan
. Mini refrigerator stocked with complementary sodas and water
. Complementary fruit basket
. Private dining and poolside massages are available at an
additional cost.

A half day is $100.00 and is from 10am - 2pm OR 3pm - 7pm
A full day is $185 for 10am - 7pm

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2158108


----------



## lisah0711

Michaeljsz said:


> Hello again fellow Grandi's
> Well I just walked outside to find a HUGE Fedex box witha beautiful piece of artwork inside. I remember seeing it on our villa a few weeks ago and recognized the name on the print and was hoping that might be the founders gift so I was pleasently suprised. I just wonder how long it will be before the first one pops up on Ebay.  =__)



 I know, DH and I were discussing that as we were hanging up our print in my office.  I  my Disney office -- makes working much more tolerable!


----------



## ACDSNY

lisah0711 said:


> I  my Disney office -- makes working much more tolerable!


 
I totally agree!  Mine's Disney too.


----------



## lisah0711

ACDSNY said:


> I totally agree!  Mine's Disney too.



How fun!  And I love my Disney office even more since I got my spiffy new tag about it.  Thank you, Tag Fairy, wherever you are!


----------



## ACDSNY

lisah0711 said:


> How fun! And I love my Disney office even more since I got my spiffy new tag about it. Thank you, Tag Fairy, wherever you are!


 
Awesome tag!  Enjoy! 

Our new pics is hung where we'll see it everyday!


----------



## funatdisney

Hello all. I am at the VGC. We checked in yesterday. We were able to get into our room (5507 facing the pool) at 12:30pm. Nice timing I would have to sy. I totally expected to get into the room at 4pm. Went to Mickey's ToTP last night. Had a great time. They are filling DCA's Lagoon and I took some pictures of the Lagoon.






and






We didn't go into DCA to see if it filled today. I will go tomorrow. I can't wait until it is done. It will be beautiful. 

Going to BBQ my London Broil today. I was able to check out some BBQ tools t Guest Services. I don't have to return them clean either. I am going to have my sister and my niece over for dinner. Always my dream to invite them over to our DVC room and cook dinner for them. Now I can!
I just love here and I keep thinking how future vacations will be ike at the VGC. 
I've got to go and BBQ now. Ta Ta for now.


----------



## Disney Princess

I've already posted on this thread as if I belonged, but we "officially" closed on our add on a couple of days ago.  We had to redo our contracts, etc, but now we are DONE.  

We won't get to go to VGC until 2011 probably (2010 is busy at WDW), but we are looking forward.  We were just at DLR in May and the models wowed us.  Thanks for all the pictures that you have posted.  Can't wait to take some of my own.


----------



## lisah0711

Disney Princess said:


> I've already posted on this thread as if I belonged, but we "officially" closed on our add on a couple of days ago.  We had to redo our contracts, etc, but now we are DONE.
> 
> We won't get to go to VGC until 2011 probably (2010 is busy at WDW), but we are looking forward.  We were just at DLR in May and the models wowed us.  Thanks for all the pictures that you have posted.  Can't wait to take some of my own.



Now that you "offcially" closed, let me be the first to "officially" welcome you home!


----------



## stopher1

lisah0711 said:


> :I  my Disney office -- makes working much more tolerable!





ACDSNY said:


> I totally agree!  Mine's Disney too.



Fancy that - so is mine!   And yes, it makes for a more "fun-filled" day.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

funatdisney said:


> They are filling DCA's Lagoon and I took some pictures of the Lagoon.



AWESOME pictures!  SOooooo glad they are finally filling the lagoon!




funatdisney said:


> Going to BBQ my London Broil today.



 

LOVE the BBQs!  Next time...Tri-tip!



Disney Princess said:


> we "officially" closed on our add on a couple of days ago.  We had to redo our contracts, etc, but now we are DONE.



Now that deserves a big WOOHOO!


----------



## funatdisney

Had a lovely time with my sister and niece. I went to BBQ tonight and had some trouble getting the grill started. I finally noticed the timer located on one side of the grill. You have to start the timer before the grill will start. A very smart way to make sure no one leaves the grill on when they leave. BTW, the London Broil was fabulous and I was able to get some very nice cross grill marks. I will be planing on BBQing again. The only thing I could complain about is there is not enough light at night. I had to cook in the dark and by moonlight, but managed just fine. 

We leave tomorrow. The next time I will plan on a four day trip instead of three.


----------



## minniemoms

Where do you get the BBQ? Do you sign up for it? Are they on a deck? Since I haven't been there yet, just trying to figure it out ahead of time.
Thanks


----------



## bumbershoot

minniemoms said:


> Where do you get the BBQ? Do you sign up for it? Are they on a deck? Since I haven't been there yet, just trying to figure it out ahead of time.
> Thanks



There's a big BBQ in the public space for DVCers.  There are pictures of it either in this thread, shortly after the villas opened, or in another thread...not sure where, but they are out there.


----------



## Longhairbear

funatdisney said:


> Hello all. I am at the VGC. We checked in yesterday. We were able to get into our room (5507 facing the pool) at 12:30pm. Nice timing I would have to sy. I totally expected to get into the room at 4pm. Went to Mickey's ToTP last night. Had a great time. They are filling DCA's Lagoon and I took some pictures of the Lagoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't go into DCA to see if it filled today. I will go tomorrow. I can't wait until it is done. It will be beautiful.
> 
> Going to BBQ my London Broil today. I was able to check out some BBQ tools t Guest Services. I don't have to return them clean either. I am going to have my sister and my niece over for dinner. Always my dream to invite them over to our DVC room and cook dinner for them. Now I can!
> I just love here and I keep thinking how future vacations will be ike at the VGC.
> I've got to go and BBQ now. Ta Ta for now.



We are going again next week. I was going to roast a turkey, but decided to make a Prime Rib instead, using the recipe from the D23 magazine. The recipe is from Tam O Shanter Inn, where Walt liked to dine.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I'm glad they are filling the lagoon.   Boy that WOC construction was not a pretty sight.   I can't wait to see the show.   Hopefully it will be ready by the time of my spring break trip.


----------



## JimmyJam838

funatdisney said:


> We didn't go into DCA to see if it filled today. I will go tomorrow. I can't wait until it is done. It will be beautiful.



From what I've read, they are filling it in stages over the next couple of months.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

minniemoms said:


> Where do you get the BBQ? Do you sign up for it? Are they on a deck? Since I haven't been there yet, just trying to figure it out ahead of time.
> Thanks



My impression is that they are first come use only.

The are located outside of the wing that faces directly towards the DCA Paradise pier area.  You would go out a door that is almost directly across from where the laundry room area is supposed to be on the ground level.


----------



## DVCGeek

Disney Princess said:


> we "officially" closed on our add on a couple of days ago.



Welcome Home!  We also had delays and to redo things a few times.

I had calls in to my guide before non-founder sales opened; she took my info. to prepare a presale document 9or something like that) to speed things up once things officially opened, and then my credit card didn't go through because my bank sent me a new card in the ~2 week interium and I didn't think about it!    Then after getting the deposit squared away my first contract was written for 40 points; then they announced incentives starting at 50!  So, I had it re-written for 50 so I could 'save' money!    But, when I was going through the new contract, I noticed some of the things about my marital status weren't correct in some places (married, but DW isn't on my DVC contracts)...  I finally signed and returned the docs on April 18th, and I stuck that date on a DL commemorative paving stone to celebrate.  I'm hoping to visit the tile & stay @ VGC Oct. 2010 for my BD.  Plan to shoot for 5 nights in a studio arriving Oct. 16th.  Only 2.5 weeks till I can call MS for the ressie!

Back to the discount; I did save per point of course, but buy more [with a higher total out of pocket] to "save" and add extra items to a mail order to get "free" (or at least discounted) shipping always amuses me.


----------



## kerickson

I'm so excited they are filling the lagoon.  Bad news is they are draining the Rivers of America.  Does anyone know when that is slated to start?

DCA and VGC are going to be even more wonderful with a filled in lagoon!


----------



## DVCGeek

kerickson said:


> Bad news is they are draining the Rivers of America.



I missed that one...  I'm hoping it is temporary for some sort of construction / refurb, right???


----------



## stopher1

DVCGeek said:


> I missed that one...  I'm hoping it is temporary for some sort of construction / refurb, right???



I read on miceage or planet or one of those sites that ROA will be drained in the fall of 2010 for refurbishment.  They last did that what, 8 or 9 years ago... maybe less, but I can't recall for certain.  It really was just a mention since the article was more about how they "saved" the water from Paradise Bay in the OC water reclamation reservoir or something like that, and will do the same with the water from the ROA.


----------



## minniemoms

Thanks for the info on the BBQ. I mentioned that to DH, and he said, he was on vacation, and didn't want to BBQ... However, I am the one that does all the BBQ's at home... And we never go for a week at a time, I would rather do a few short trips than one long one, so yea, I guess I won't use the BBQ, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Disney Princess

lisah0711 said:


> Now that you "offcially" closed, let me be the first to "officially" welcome you home!





wideeyedwonder said:


> Now that deserves a big WOOHOO!





DVCGeek said:


> Welcome Home!  We also had delays and to redo things a few times.



Thanks, Thanks, and Thanks!!!


----------



## ToodlesRN

Got our FM artwork today in the mail hubby opened it and called me saying why did you buy this ugly picture! Didn't know what he was talking about until I saw it, it's OK but not my style and won't match our decor. Not sure where to put it. I may have to Pm a few people so at least it will get hung in someones house? I love the AKV artwork, wished it looked similar to that.


----------



## stopher1

ToodlesRN said:


> I may have to Pm a few people so at least it will get hung in someones house? I love the AKV artwork, wished it looked similar to that.



Ooh, ooh... I know an office that would just LOVE to have something like that in it...  to hang near the castle litho, and the shelf full of mouse stuff... hmmm  I wonder whose it could be


----------



## cseca

ToodlesRN said:


> I may have to Pm a few people so at least it will get hung in someones house? I love the AKV artwork, wished it looked similar to that.



yeah, let me know if you need someone to take it off your hands


----------



## nunzia

ToodlesRN said:


> Got our FM artwork today in the mail hubby opened it and called me saying why did you buy this ugly picture! Didn't know what he was talking about until I saw it, it's OK but not my style and won't match our decor. Not sure where to put it. I may have to Pm a few people so at least it will get hung in someones house? I love the AKV artwork, wished it looked similar to that.



Holy Cow..I'll take it!


----------



## nunzia

DVCGeek said:


> I missed that one...  I'm hoping it is temporary for some sort of construction / refurb, right???



I think it is already drained? Saw pictures of that somewhere...


----------



## funatdisney

Got back yesterday. Update on the Lagoon: it seems that are doing it in phases. The water level is just up to the flatform. I have a picture, but will post it later. 

The BBQ are at a first come first serve bases. The BBQ tools can be checked out at Guest Services. It was a three piece set: one tong, one spatula and a wire grill scrapper. Very nice big set of tools, well suited for the job. One thing to note: I was able to BBQ at around 6:30pm. At this time of year it is pretty dark and there is not enough lighting around the BBQ. I was BBQing in the moonlight! I managed just fine, but London Broil is easy to BBQ with this condition. I didn't have to have a well cooked meat like you would with hamburgers. Funny thing. I was entering the elevators with my prepared meat to BBQ and a guest gave me a second look, and said. "You don't see that every day" I thought it was funny. He is right. Not everyday you see someone carrying a platter with two huge pieces of raw meat in a hotel elevator.
I will definitely use the BBQ again. It made for an easy dinner and clean up. One trick I did to help save time. I boiled potatoes for 30 mins and then placed them in the oven at 250 degrees to finished them. I then went downstairs and BBQed my meat. It worked beautifully. Everything was hot and ready to go.


----------



## DVCGeek

ToodlesRN said:


> I may have to Pm a few people so at least it will get hung in someones house?



Count me in as another volunteer!    I'll even post pics of it on display and pay for shipping!


----------



## lulubelle

Has anyone who lives in CA received their picture?  
I know my friend Toocherie and I have NOT.  I hope we get one, too. And I am sure I can find a home for it in my disney-obsessed house.


----------



## Longhairbear

funatdisney said:


> Got back yesterday. Update on the Lagoon: it seems that are doing it in phases. The water level is just up to the flatform. I have a picture, but will post it later.
> 
> The BBQ are at a first come first serve bases. The BBQ tools can be checked out at Guest Services. It was a three piece set: one tong, one spatula and a wire grill scrapper. Very nice big set of tools, well suited for the job. One thing to note: I was able to BBQ at around 6:30pm. At this time of year it is pretty dark and there is not enough lighting around the BBQ. I was BBQing in the moonlight! I managed just fine, but London Broil is easy to BBQ with this condition. I didn't have to have a well cooked meat like you would with hamburgers. Funny thing. I was entering the elevators with my prepared meat to BBQ and a guest gave me a second look, and said. "You don't see that every day" I thought it was funny. He is right. Not everyday you see someone carrying a platter with two huge pieces of raw meat in a hotel elevator.
> I will definitely use the BBQ again. It made for an easy dinner and clean up. One trick I did to help save time. I boiled potatoes for 30 mins and then placed them in the oven at 250 degrees to finished them. I then went downstairs and BBQed my meat. It worked beautifully. Everything was hot and ready to go.


We are staying this week, and I am doing the Prime Rib recipe from the Tam O Shanter Inn that is in the latest D23 magazine issue. Fingerling potatoes from Barefoot Contessa, and salad. The beef takes 3 hours to cook, so I don't have to stay in room as long, as with the roast turkey I had previously planned. I almost decided on T-bones on the grill once we saw the gas grills in person, on our last trip.


----------



## mrsswat

is there a guest laundry for those in a studio unit to use and is there a store where we can purchase some food items, i.e. milk, bread,snacks? thanks


----------



## ACDSNY

lulubelle said:


> Has anyone who lives in CA received their picture?
> I know my friend Toocherie and I have NOT. I hope we get one, too. And I am sure I can find a home for it in my disney-obsessed house.


 
I know several of us in Nor CA have received their picture.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

mrsswat said:


> is there a guest laundry for those in a studio unit to use and is there a store where we can purchase some food items, i.e. milk, bread,snacks? thanks



The last I heard, you had to use the coin operated machines and get (free?) quarters from guest services as the machines for DVC hadn't been installed yet.  

As for food items:

On Mouseplanet, I found a list of grocery items available at Whitewater Snacks (at the Grand Californian Hotel):

http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/showthread.php?t=132776


----------



## mrsswat

not going till next summer so hopefully the DVC laundry will be up and running by then


----------



## kerickson

We received our earlier in the week and just hung it up in our bedroom.  It actually fits in perfectly, we have asian and craftsman inspired theme with the same colors as in the print.  As I posted before, the only thing I'm bummed about is that it doesn't mention the Villas or that we are founding members, just looks like we have a picture of a hotel hanging up in our room


----------



## Anjelica

wideeyedwonder said:


> As for food items:
> 
> On Mouseplanet, I found a list of grocery items available at Whitewater Snacks (at the Grand Californian Hotel):
> 
> http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/showthread.php?t=132776



I checked out that list as well as the one on DVC for Grocery Delivery and I couldn't even find milk.  Seems like we will probably try and do grocery delivery from an outside vendor but I've not been to DL in 25+ years so I have no idea who would be the best to deliver. 

 I saw on another thread someone talked about VONS - does anyone know how that would work?  I'm worried that we won't be in our room when they deliver - would bell services hold those groceries?


----------



## bumbershoot

Anjelica said:


> I checked out that list as well as the one on DVC for Grocery Delivery and I couldn't even find milk.  Seems like we will probably try and do grocery delivery from an outside vendor but I've not been to DL in 25+ years so I have no idea who would be the best to deliver.
> 
> I saw on another thread someone talked about VONS - does anyone know how that would work?  I'm worried that we won't be in our room when they deliver - would bell services hold those groceries?



vons.com is the same company as Safeway (and safeway.com).

Bell Services will hold the groceries, or so I've read from people I trust.

That's the only grocery store in the area that delivers now.


----------



## mrsswat

for the grocery info


----------



## Michaeljsz

We were there 3 weeks ago and ordered groceries from Vons.com. You have to go to they're website and create an account, but was told to use the address for the Grand as your address when you set up your account. We already had a safeway account since we live in Nor Cal and Vons is the same company just a different name for So Cal so he told us to go into our account and change our home address and put in the hotel address instead. The groceries showed up 3 hrs late but they showed. I kept calling the bell desk to see if they were there and they told me not to worry if we were'nt around when they arrived. They have new refigerators they use for grocery deliverys for the villas so they would store them till we got to the room and they would bring them up for us.


----------



## 4Vals

we just signed up and got a 1 bedroom in December. could someone please tell me what the sleeping situation is? is it the one bed (what size), pull out couch? etc..

thank you


----------



## MCSfromWA

_we just signed up and got a 1 bedroom in December. could someone please tell me what the sleeping situation is? is it the one bed (what size), pull out couch? etc.._

We stayed in a 1 bedroom just after VGC opened in September.  The bedroom has a comfy king size bed and in the main room there is a pullout in the couch (queen size) and a single size murphy bed.  We had 5 people (the full capacity) but everyone seemed comfortable -- even my children who slept on the pull-out.    Have fun!  It is a great addition to DVC!


----------



## Bunless

(I gave up on trying to search for this, I don't think I'm using the right keywords)

We will be having our first DVC stay this weekend at the GCV.  My question, as I am preparing to pack, is what is provided in the kitchenette in the studio?  I thought I read at one point, but I can't find it now.  

Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Bunless said:


> (I gave up on trying to search for this, I don't think I'm using the right keywords)
> 
> We will be having our first DVC stay this weekend at the GCV.  My question, as I am preparing to pack, is what is provided in the kitchenette in the studio?  I thought I read at one point, but I can't find it now.
> 
> Thank you!



All from memory of course and I know I'll miss some things since I didn't look real close but you'll have microwave, toaster, coffee maker, paper plates, paper bowls, coffee cups, glassware and plastic flatware.  There is dish washing liquid and a scrubber sponge, paper towels and napkins.  There is also a small refrigerator.  There may have been a few other utensils but that's the basics.


----------



## Bunless

KAT4DISNEY said:


> All from memory of course and I know I'll miss some things since I didn't look real close but you'll have microwave, toaster, coffee maker, paper plates, paper bowls, coffee cups, glassware and plastic flatware.  There is dish washing liquid and a scrubber sponge, paper towels and napkins.  There is also a small refrigerator.  There may have been a few other utensils but that's the basics.




I remembered from the presentation the plates and bowls were paper, but I couldn't remember about the coffee cups--if they were paper, styrofoam, or if they were actual coffee mugs.  I can deal with most things--but I need a real coffee mug.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Bunless said:


> I remembered from the presentation the plates and bowls were paper, but I couldn't remember about the coffee cups--if they were paper, styrofoam, or if they were actual coffee mugs.  I can deal with most things--but I need a real coffee mug.



Yep - real mugs.


----------



## DisneydadJ

We just got our Founding member gift in the mail today, and just love it! This is priceless since we paid the high price per points! What do you actually think the picture is worth? Do they have this same exact picture hanging at the Villas?


----------



## kerickson

DisneydadJ said:


> We just got our Founding member gift in the mail today, and just love it! This is priceless since we paid the high price per points! What do you actually think the picture is worth? Do they have this same exact picture hanging at the Villas?



I looked up a similar Yamamoto print (not Diney or VGC related) and unframed it was $240


----------



## danzstar09

Just closed yesterday 240 pts!!  Can't wait to make reservations!


----------



## SpaceRangers

Congrats!!


----------



## 4Vals

ok so we are waiting for ours to close. we got 230 points and i had a question. we want to add more points and our guide said she could add it to our 230 to make it 280. should we do that or get the additional 50 points on a different contract? 

any thoughts?


----------



## forevercruising

4Vals said:


> ok so we are waiting for ours to close. we got 230 points and i had a question. we want to add more points and our guide said she could add it to our 230 to make it 280. should we do that or get the additional 50 points on a different contract?
> 
> any thoughts?



My vote would be for a second, 50 pt. contract!    The smaller contracts are much more marketable, if, for some unfortunate reason, you have to sell.  

In fact, if you are a new DVC member, you only have to have one Master Contract of 160 points, so, you could get one 160 pt. contract, then the extra 70 points in whatever size you want (like one 40 and one 30, for example...or one 70).  They all go under the same ownership contract for the property; they just have different "sub codes" under the master contract (like 1 -- 1.1 -- 1.2 -- 1.3).

Food for thought!


----------



## DVCGeek

Welcome come to the new & soon to be new owners!


----------



## 4Vals

forevercruising said:


> My vote would be for a second, 50 pt. contract!    The smaller contracts are much more marketable, if, for some unfortunate reason, you have to sell.
> 
> In fact, if you are a new DVC member, you only have to have one Master Contract of 160 points, so, you could get one 160 pt. contract, then the extra 70 points in whatever size you want (like one 40 and one 30, for example...or one 70).  They all go under the same ownership contract for the property; they just have different "sub codes" under the master contract (like 1 -- 1.1 -- 1.2 -- 1.3).
> 
> Food for thought!



interesting I did know that about the 160 and then breaking up the rest of the points. thanks so much for the information. I think that's the route we will go.


----------



## 4Vals

I want to thank everyone on here for all the time and great information, pictures, advice, etc.. that you make available. like i said eralier we are newbies with the DVC but pros at disneyland. we are really excited and can not wait to get to the VGC. we are still waiting for our paperwork to be 100% but we were still able to book for DEC 3-6 at the VGC


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

forevercruising said:


> My vote would be for a second, 50 pt. contract!    The smaller contracts are much more marketable, if, for some unfortunate reason, you have to sell.



We did two 50 point contracts for our 100 point add-on at GCV for the exact reason that you stated.


----------



## stopher1

Congrats to all of our new neighbors!  Welcome Home guys & gals.

I'm so excited - because as of last night I'm just 4 weeks away from checking in at VGC.  I'm headed out there for a work trip, but have bookended the trip with the PPH on the front end, and our beautiful new home on the backend.  I'll only be at VGC 2 nights - but hey, it's 2 nights!  I can't wait.  I've enjoyed seeing all the photos since opening - I'm happy it'll soon be my turn.


----------



## 4Vals

SoCalKDG said:


> We will be there the night before, Thursday, Oct. 22.   Halloween party then easy walk to the room.
> 
> The kids want to use the pool that Friday.  It will be in the 80's so it might be warm enough.
> 
> Anyone know if the main pool with the water slide is heated?
> 
> Any height restrictions?



When we were at the Grand in July the pools were heated and the felt great during the breaks in the afternoon and in the evening. as far has the height? we did see the lifeguards making some kids swim the width of the pool (about 12 feet) and back before they could go down the slide.


----------



## ToodlesRN

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> We did two 50 point contracts for our 100 point add-on at GCV for the exact reason that you stated.



I wish we did that when we added on our 200 points.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Me too.   When I first bought in it was 250 points at SSR and then a 50 point add on a few months later.   That 250 point contract certainly hasn't held up well on value.   I made sure that my VGC were points were split up into 75 point contracts.

So this is my first ever live post from Disney.  I'm here at SSR and tomorrow we will be sailing on our first ever cruise!   I have to say that I have had nothing but GREAT cast members all day today.   People really going out of there way to make this a magical vacation.   The DGKs are having a blast.


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> So this is my first ever live post from Disney. I'm here at SSR and tomorrow we will be sailing on our first ever cruise! I have to say that I have had nothing but GREAT cast members all day today. People really going out of there way to make this a magical vacation. The DGKs are having a blast.


 
Wishing you smooth sailing on the Magic!  Have a great time!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I'm here at SSR and tomorrow we will be sailing on our first ever cruise!



Have a great cruise, we love DCL!

If you get a chance, could you do us a favor and ask a CM on the Disney Wonder (the cruise director maybe) if the Wonder will ever be getting an "*Ocean Quest*" (a kids' club/space for "tweens") like the Disney Magic?  We have a daughter that will be 12 on our next sailing on the Wonder, and we'd really like her to be grouped with "tweens" if at all possible.  I believe that currently, the space that houses *Ocean Quest* on the Magic, houses a conference area on the Wonder.


"Ocean Quest on the Disney Magic is a children's activity center for kids 11 to 13 years of age located on Deck 2, Midship. Open from approximately 9:00 a.m. to midnight daily, this interactive play space—a scaled replica of the ship's bridge—lets children steer a virtual ship, play videogames, watch television and participate in arts and crafts. Kids can also sing karaoke, go on scavenger hunts and take part in special themed nights."


----------



## Longhairbear

We are just back from a 2 nite stay in a one bedroom. I loved the in counter disposal button, as I cooked a full roast turkey dinner. The sliding pantry shelf that was in the model, is not in the room. The vacuum, mop closet takes it's place. 
 We had a ground floor unit facing DCA, and loved it. All the landscaping made us feel we were in the country. We only spent 1 hour in the parks, and the rest of the time at the resort. 
 Instead of the usual member packet at check in, we got lanyards, and a new pop up folder. The lanyards hold a card you fill out, and give to friends staying at the resort that are not members. If they book a tour, you get a $25 gift card, and special pins. 
 Loved the unit, free wireless, watched the Mickey Wheel go through it's World Of Color testing after the park closed, and slept like a baby on those comfy beds. Next time we will take the free hotel tour. Lots to see, and learn. 
 Oh, and the lagoon is 1/3 refilled with water at DCA, and at Blue Sky Cellar, the CM told us the performance stage at the WOC viewing area raises out of the ground, just like the Tommorrowland stage in Disneyland.


----------



## rmonty02

danzstar09 said:


> Just closed yesterday 240 pts!!  Can't wait to make reservations!



Congrats and WELCOME HOME


----------



## rmonty02

4Vals said:


> but we were still able to book for DEC 3-6 at the VGC



Congrats and WELCOME HOME to you too!!  A growing family is sooo nice.


----------



## funatdisney

Longhairbear said:


> Instead of the usual member packet at check in, we got lanyards, and a new pop up folder. The lanyards hold a card you fill out, and give to friends staying at the resort that are not members. If they book a tour, you get a $25 gift card, and special pins.



Hello there! I have been of the boards dealing with a sick dog that is now in Heaven. Boy I could use a trip to Disneyland! 

Anyway, you got lanyards in place of member packets? I have never gotten those member packet much less the lanyards, and I checked in at the VGC twice already! Tell more on how you got the lanyards. Were they given at the a Member Gathering or at check in?


----------



## Longhairbear

funatdisney said:


> Hello there! I have been of the boards dealing with a sick dog that is now in Heaven. Boy I could use a trip to Disneyland!
> 
> Anyway, you got lanyards in place of member packets? I have never gotten those member packet much less the lanyards, and I checked in at the VGC twice already! Tell more on how you got the lanyards. Were they given at the a Member Gathering or at check in?


Sorry to hear about your dog.
 According to the CM at check in,, we were the second guests he had handed the pop up folder to a DVC member, as they were brand new. It also contained all the usual maps, Portable Perks, and resort activity calender that comes in the usual packet at check in. 
 We once didn't get the packet as I had misunderstood when asked if I needed maps, and said no. 
 As he said DVC Members, I assume guests renting points do not get them, as it is a sales promotion gimmick.


----------



## thelionqueen

funatdisney said:


> Hello there! I have been of the boards dealing with a sick dog that is now in Heaven. Boy I could use a trip to Disneyland!
> 
> Anyway, you got lanyards in place of member packets? I have never gotten those member packet much less the lanyards, and I checked in at the VGC twice already! Tell more on how you got the lanyards. Were they given at the a Member Gathering or at check in?



So sorry to hear about your dog, that is not easy!  He or she is now in Heaven chasing rainbows, and will now be able to join you in the parks when you go


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks for the kind words, thelionqueen. It is never easy to let go of such a wonderful companion my dog, Lily, was. So kind words go a long way.


----------



## funatdisney

Longhairbear said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog.
> According to the CM at check in,, we were the second guests he had handed the pop up folder to a DVC member, as they were brand new. It also contained all the usual maps, Portable Perks, and resort activity calender that comes in the usual packet at check in.
> We once didn't get the packet as I had misunderstood when asked if I needed maps, and said no.
> As he said DVC Members, I assume guests renting points do not get them, as it is a sales promotion gimmick.



Oh I see. I like the idea of the lanyard. I usually talk up DVC anyway ( I just love the rooms at VGC and have looked forward to them for a very long time).  also wear my DVC hat and get questions about DVC from guests when I do. The lanyard would be a very good way to get a mention if the guests was interested in finding out more. Good to know. Thanks Longhairbear for the info.

Oh, you have mentioned that you cooked a full turkey. How did that go? I bet it was even better since you were at VGC. It took me some time to find the disposal button, myself. I thought it was cleverly placed once I found it. Last time we were there (about two weeks ago) we ate in the room for all our meals except for two (one on the day of arrival and one one the day of departure)


----------



## lisah0711

funatdisney said:


> Thanks for the kind words, thelionqueen. It is never easy to let go of such a wonderful companion my dog, Lily, was. So kind words go a long way.



So sorry to hear about your dog.  It is so hard when our animal companions leave us behind.  Remember all the good times that you shared and she will live on in your heart.


----------



## Bunless

I don't know if there is anyone making a list of all the room numbers and what their views are, etc.  Thought I would let you know ours, though.

#2510, partial view of paradise pier.  We can see exactly half of Mickey's Fun Wheel, and then all the Mulholland Madness side of things.  None of the 510 rooms would be a room to watch the light show from, as the end of the building blocks most of the bay.

The sound is just fine, though.  With the doors closed we hardly hear a thing.


----------



## Michaeljsz

Anyone else happen to notice the VGC founders gift on Ebay asking $1200.00?
It's listed under Disney vacation Club.  I love the print so much after actually seeing it in our villa, but never thought it was worth that much.


----------



## DVCGeek

funatdisney said:


> I have been of the boards dealing with a sick dog that is now in Heaven.



Sorry to hear about that!  Remember the good times...


----------



## DVCGeek

Michaeljsz said:


> Anyone else happen to notice the VGC founders gift on Ebay asking $1200.00?



That reminds me of seeing the "freebie" Mickey 8x10 they were giving out to promote BLT sales going for $39 starting bid on EBay when it opened.  The limited edition opening day Minnie I could understand but the *FREE* Mickey????    Some people will buy anything I guess!


----------



## darby888

Spent this weekend in Studio #4510, here's some views from our room, the menus at Whitewater Snacks and lunch menu at Storytellers & a cpl of my daughter from around the parks:


----------



## dcfromva

darby888,
Thanks for sharing...  ahh--HalloweenTime is over.    But, it looks like it is Christmas!    Cute picture with your DD and Mickey in his Chirstmas outfit.


----------



## toocherie

Ok, so some friends are going the weekend of Dec. 4th and I waitlisted several months ago for a studio for that weekend.  In the meantime, I made plans to go the weekend of the Dec. 11th and booked a room at PPH (because there is an event happening there that weekend that I am doing with other friends).

Today I get home and I find a DVC confirmation for a studio the weekend of Dec. 4th!  Oh no!  I've been at WDW from 10/30 until 11/7 and haven't had a chance yet to even think about looking at dvcmember.com--I'm within 30 days so if I cancel it goes into holding!

Oh well--I guess I am just going to have to FORCE myself to go two weekends in a row . . . . . I have a scavenger hunt to plan anyway so the 4th will be a good time to work on that (if I can discern what is Holiday decoration and what isn't!--LOL)


----------



## kerickson

toocherie said:


> Ok, so some friends are going the weekend of Dec. 4th and I waitlisted several months ago for a studio for that weekend.  In the meantime, I made plans to go the weekend of the Dec. 11th and booked a room at PPH (because there is an event happening there that weekend that I am doing with other friends).
> 
> Today I get home and I find a DVC confirmation for a studio the weekend of Dec. 4th!  Oh no!  I've been at WDW from 10/30 until 11/7 and haven't had a chance yet to even think about looking at dvcmember.com--I'm within 30 days so if I cancel it goes into holding!
> 
> Oh well--I guess I am just going to have to FORCE myself to go two weekends in a row . . . . . I have a scavenger hunt to plan anyway so the 4th will be a good time to work on that (if I can discern what is Holiday decoration and what isn't!--LOL)



That leaves me hope!  I'm waitlisted for Dec 12-14...my backup reservation is Sheraton which I can cancel 24hr prior...I hope I get to stay in the villas!!


----------



## toocherie

kerickson said:


> That leaves me hope!  I'm waitlisted for Dec 12-14...my backup reservation is Sheraton which I can cancel 24hr prior...I hope I get to stay in the villas!!



Sending you pixie dust that your waitlist comes through too!


----------



## Kailua's Belle

Hello VGC owners!  I was wondering if a family of six can book a one-bedroom?  With two bathrooms, seems like it would be plenty of room for us for just two nights.  We're two adults and four kids ages 17, 16, 7, and 9.


----------



## nunzia

Kailua's Belle said:


> Hello VGC owners!  I was wondering if a family of six can book a one-bedroom?  With two bathrooms, seems like it would be plenty of room for us for just two nights.  We're two adults and four kids ages 17, 16, 7, and 9.



I believe that 5 is the max for a one bedroom.


----------



## Kailua's Belle

Darn!  That's a big $$ and size difference.  I thought I read that the one bedrooms at AKV that have two bathrooms allow six, so was hoping this was the same, but then again I could have totally made that up 

Anyway, I was hoping we could book a one-bedroom and let the littlest one sleep in the king bed with us.


----------



## JimmyJam838

Anyone know when dues are going to start being due?  We have a Sept. use year and would have thought we would have some kind of bill by now, but nothing yet.


----------



## Disney Princess

Kailua's Belle said:


> Darn!  That's a big $$ and size difference.  I thought I read that the one bedrooms at AKV that have two bathrooms allow six, so was hoping this was the same, but then again I could have totally made that up
> 
> Anyway, I was hoping we could book a one-bedroom and let the littlest one sleep in the king bed with us.



You aren't totally making that up.    The AKV at Kidani (and BLT for that matter) have the second bathroom like at VGC.  They sleep 5 + 1 under 3, so technically, there could end up being six in the villa legally if the child is young enough.  That is probably where you got your number.


----------



## kerickson

JimmyJam838 said:


> Anyone know when dues are going to start being due?  We have a Sept. use year and would have thought we would have some kind of bill by now, but nothing yet.



I was billed and paid my 2009 dues (pro rated for Sept-Dec opening).  I don't think I received a physical bill, I noticed the payable online and paid it via the website.  Not sure what the due date was.  I think 2010 dues will be billed per normal cycle in Jan.  My UY is Aug.


----------



## dcfromva

JimmyJam838 said:


> Anyone know when dues are going to start being due?  We have a Sept. use year and would have thought we would have some kind of bill by now, but nothing yet.



  We have a June UY.  We received a statement in the mail for BLT, but no statement for VGC.  

  When I looked at our account online, there was an amount due for the VGC points in the dues section, but I didn't see any statement on line, either.  I paid the amount that was due, but it was a smaller amount than I expected.  It looked to me that it was prorated for only for 1 month--as if they had opened on the original opening date.   I am wondering if there will be more billed when they get around to issuing the statement?


----------



## Quilter007

Also have June use year & got billed a different amount the first month.  I thought that was just some funky fees the first month?!? hmmm, if I wasn't so PO'd at my useless guide for ignoring all my complaints about our stay @ SRR on our developer points, I'd call & ask about it.  

Will be at VGC in 48 hours -- it will be better.....must be better....


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Quilter007 said:


> Also have June use year & got billed a different amount the first month.  I thought that was just some funky fees the first month?!? hmmm, if I wasn't so PO'd at my useless guide for ignoring all my complaints about our stay @ SRR on our developer points, I'd call & ask about it.
> 
> Will be at VGC in 48 hours -- it will be better.....must be better....



I started using the word "useless" before the word "guide" when my "guide" ignored my questions about UY and points at VGC. Now, he is no longer my "guide". My useless guide was quick to speak to me and get back to me when I said I wanted to add-on points but when I had questions for him about my add-on after the fact and  it was clear that I wasn't calling to add-on points, returning my call wasn't so important anymore.

Have a great trip at VGC!


----------



## SoCalKDG

Kailua's Belle said:


> Darn!  That's a big $$ and size difference.  I thought I read that the one bedrooms at AKV that have two bathrooms allow six, so was hoping this was the same, but then again I could have totally made that up
> 
> Anyway, I was hoping we could book a one-bedroom and let the littlest one sleep in the king bed with us.


You could book two studios which would be cheaper points.  One adult in each room.


----------



## Donald is #1

dcfromva said:


> We have a June UY.  We received a statement in the mail for BLT, but no statement for VGC.
> 
> When I looked at our account online, there was an amount due for the VGC points in the dues section, but I didn't see any statement on line, either.  I paid the amount that was due, but it was a smaller amount than I expected.  It looked to me that it was prorated for only for 1 month--as if they had opened on the original opening date.   I am wondering if there will be more billed when they get around to issuing the statement?



I have an August UY and haven't received a bill yet.  However, I did see them posted on-line (really low less than $50) so I paid them on-line on the member site.


----------



## Disney Princess

We also have an August UY and have not received a bill.  We just closed at the end of October though.  Anyway, I see our bill online, but when I clicked the link to pay online, it says "ALERT; by paying online you will negate your auto withdrawal payments from your bank account."  Since we already set ourselves up to have our dues removed monthly, I don't want to mess things up.  Guess I'll be calling tomorrow.


----------



## JimmyJam838

I don't have anything showing up on the DVC website either.  They are supposed to be deducted automatically from our checking account, but haven't noticed them withdrawn yet either.  I wonder if I should call member accounting or just wait for it to show up.


----------



## ACDSNY

A while back I asked MS about 2009 dues for VGC.  I was told they would be sent out with the 2010 bills and if you're on monthly billing they would be deducted on Jan 15th.

If you'd like to pay them before the end of this year then you can call MS or pay on-line.

I've already paid ours on-line.


----------



## DVCGeek

ACDSNY said:


> A while back I asked MS about 2009 dues for VGC.  I was told they would be sent out with the 2010 bills



I was told the same thing.  I see mine showing up online and I'm on auto monthly payments which have started (as expected) for BLT.  My VGC ones appear to be prorated for only one month or so; not on my 2009 statement (print or online) but website shows $16.75 for it.  I have 50 points w/ Aug UY and returned my final paperwork April 18, 2009 IIRC.  (We had a contract rewrite + an error on that second version so a fair amount of back and forth)

I'm leaving it alone and waiting for the statement and automatic withdrawal to happen and I anticipate it will just come out as 'extra' on Jan. 15th...


----------



## bumbershoot

Quilter007 said:


> Also have June use year & got billed a different amount the first month.  I thought that was just some funky fees the first month?!?



Since this is a dues conversation the following probably isn't accurate, but *just in case* the above was about a loan, if you have a loan...our first loan payment with BLT was different, because of interest adding up while we owned but before the first bill showed up.  Thankfully our guide told us about it, and it was also in some of the paperwork, so I was able to be prepared for it.

I'm probably wrong and you really were talking about dues, but just in case I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## dcfromva

DVCGeek said:


> My VGC ones appear to be prorated for only one month or so; not on my 2009 statement (print or online) but website shows $16.75 for it.  I have 50 points w/ Aug UY and returned my final paperwork April 18, 2009 IIRC.



 Our dues (online) were 18.43 each for our 55pt contracts and $8.38 for our 25pt contract.  I figure it will take member services a little bit of time  to get caught up with the Sept 23rd opening date. 

I figure it _should _work out to 100 days/ 365 days in a yr= .27
X3.82 X 55 points =   $56.73 per contract.  So, I will owe them some more $$


----------



## DVCGeek

dcfromva said:


> So, I will owe them some more $$



Not necessarily- as Ive heard it before & IIRC the start of dues are based on the LATER of your closing date, your Use Year, or the occupancy date of your unit; that might not officially have been the grand opening day of VGC, so the current proration we have may actually be the final cost for 2009.  Time will tell


----------



## rmonty02

Well my bags are packed and will be on the road for our first 5 night VGC trip! We check in Sunday and plan to take as many pics as I can of our 2 bedroom.  I can't believe it's actually here, woo-hoo


----------



## Quilter007

Kids fell asleep in the hide-a-bed happily watching the Mickey Buckets'O Death spinning around...

Love the room!  Love the little walk to DCA! (I thought we might go to WDW again in 3 years, but we might not -- no buses here!)  The self-parking is fine.  Although they are trimming some trees & had quite a few spots marked off.  I think that was just for a couple of hours in the morning.

We had a few check-in glitches.  The text of our room was blank, so I got a text of just a 5 digit number & thought that was our room number.  We went on a wild goose chase & ended up back at the front desk trying to figure that out.  We think they should have given us a map of the hotel as well, just so we'd have our bearings little better.  They gave us lanyards at check-in.

The laundry room (staying in a studio this time & I've been here working for a week). Sigh.....1st gal didn't know where it was.....but found out & then told us they were working.  DH went down there & saw it was token driven (I was picking up milk/juice @ left cell in room).  When I went to front desk, it took three people to figure out who had the tokens & then they didn't know how many I needed....

Whitewater Snacks has a very, very small selection -- I've seen that posted somewhere, so I was prepared for that, but still surprised at just how small it was in person.  Fortunately I picked up the granola bars, snacks & stuff at a grocery store a couple of days ago.  I got milk, OJ & a couple of water bottles.  I was in the mood for some cheese to eat w/ some fruit that I bought.  The only had sandwhich slices -- you know the singles wrapped in plastic?  It just didn't feel right!

We went down for the entertainment in the lobby for half hour.  That was great! It was a sing-a-long by the fire place.  At one point he asked for volunteers to sing Twinkle Twinkle Little Star & DSes (6 & 9) did it!  (mostly the 9).  

Anyway, we are very happy to be here at our beloved Disneyland!  And very encouraged that VGC is a good experience so far.  Despite a couple of glitches, they've been fixed quickly and the CMs have been pleasant & helpful.  The bellman noticed that we had groceries and asked if any needed to be refrigerated until our room was ready.  The bellman who brought up the luggage was also extra helpful.

We are on the 1st floor, but we still have a nice view (1504).  Oh and we are very, very close to the pools.  Very tempted to dash out to the hot tub in 2 minutes....trying to decide between hot tub & sleep....Magic Morning is @ 7 am......feet hurt...magic morning.....feet hurt....


----------



## lulubelle

Quilter007 said:


> Kids fell asleep in the hide-a-bed happily watching the Mickey Buckets'O Death spinning around...
> 
> Love the room!  Love the little walk to DCA! (I thought we might go to WDW again in 3 years, but we might not -- no buses here!)  The self-parking is fine.  Although they are trimming some trees & had quite a few spots marked off.  I think that was just for a couple of hours in the morning.
> 
> We had a few check-in glitches.  The text of our room was blank, so I got a text of just a 5 digit number & thought that was our room number.  We went on a wild goose chase & ended up back at the front desk trying to figure that out.  We think they should have given us a map of the hotel as well, just so we'd have our bearings little better.  They gave us lanyards at check-in.
> 
> The laundry room (staying in a studio this time & I've been here working for a week). Sigh.....1st gal didn't know where it was.....but found out & then told us they were working.  DH went down there & saw it was token driven (I was picking up milk/juice @ left cell in room).  When I went to front desk, it took three people to figure out who had the tokens & then they didn't know how many I needed....
> 
> Whitewater Snacks has a very, very small selection -- I've seen that posted somewhere, so I was prepared for that, but still surprised at just how small it was in person.  Fortunately I picked up the granola bars, snacks & stuff at a grocery store a couple of days ago.  I got milk, OJ & a couple of water bottles.  I was in the mood for some cheese to eat w/ some fruit that I bought.  The only had sandwhich slices -- you know the singles wrapped in plastic?  It just didn't feel right!
> 
> We went down for the entertainment in the lobby for half hour.  That was great! It was a sing-a-long by the fire place.  At one point he asked for volunteers to sing Twinkle Twinkle Little Star & DSes (6 & 9) did it!  (mostly the 9).
> 
> Anyway, we are very happy to be here at our beloved Disneyland!  And very encouraged that VGC is a good experience so far.  Despite a couple of glitches, they've been fixed quickly and the CMs have been pleasant & helpful.  The bellman noticed that we had groceries and asked if any needed to be refrigerated until our room was ready.  The bellman who brought up the luggage was also extra helpful.
> 
> We are on the 1st floor, but we still have a nice view (1504).  Oh and we are very, very close to the pools.  Very tempted to dash out to the hot tub in 2 minutes....trying to decide between hot tub & sleep....Magic Morning is @ 7 am......feet hurt...magic morning.....feet hurt....



Sounds like a great trip in the works despite the glitches.  
I really hope they expand the offerings at WWS, too.  If you do not stop for groceries or have them delivered, you need some decent offerings here.  I totally understand the need for some real cheese - especially if there was wine involved!

Hope you enjoy that hot tub later in the week.


----------



## Anjelica

Interesting they still haven't gotten the laundry facility thing "figured" out yet - we will be there on Friday so hopefully I won't be spending tons of time running around...

But definetly looking forward to the trip in all!!!


----------



## stopher1

Quilter007 said:


> Kids fell asleep in the hide-a-bed happily watching the Mickey Buckets'O Death spinning around...



  Oh man I hate those rocking/spinning buckets... the regular ones are okay, but ugh... never again on those other ones.


----------



## Anjelica

This may have already been discussed - but the Villas at GC have free internet for DVC members right?


----------



## JimmyJam838

Yes, free wired and wireless internet is available.


----------



## DVCGeek

I just booked (at exactly 11 mo. calling MS a few minutes after 9 AM EST ) my first stay at my VGC home!    6 days / 5 nights in a studio, arriving Oct. 16th, 2010.  Can't wait!!!  Luckily I've got two trips to WDW between now and then, the first of those in less than 2 weeks and my first time staying at the BLT home.


----------



## Quilter007

This may have been mentioned here already.  But I didn't realize this until we stayed here.  So on the way back to your room, you can always go through DCA & get a fastpass to Soarin' or the Rapdis.  Then our your way back to DL, you can always ride Soarin' or the Rapids!  Holy Cow!  We may never go to WDW again!  I keep trying to count the number of steps from our room to the entrance DCA, but I keep getting distracted by something.  It's really short if you cut through the pool area.  Our room is right by the elevator lobby, which is perfect!  Gotta go use some more fastpasses now...we just got back from getting our In-N-Out fix!


----------



## kerickson

Our next trip is Dec 12, I'm hoping we'll still be able to get a VGC Pin. Anyone had any recent success, or are they sold out already?


----------



## kmcrosby

I was able to buy a pin at World of Disney on 11/3/09, but it was behind the counter and I had to ask for it.  I also had to show my DVC member card to purchase.  Maybe someone else has a more recent report.


----------



## pycees312

anyone else still waiting on thier Founder's gift?


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I got mine a long time ago.  I would think that you would have it by now.   I wonder who you would call to check?


----------



## lisah0711

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I got mine a long time ago.  I would think that you would have it by now.   I wonder who you would call to check?



Hey Grumpygrandpa I saw that you had a great time at our sister lodge the VWL.    One thing I like better about VGC is there are no busses.  But I would still take a stay at either of them any day.


----------



## Quilter007

I got an opening day pin at the Buzz Lightyear Store this morning and they had at least half a dozen more.  They were out at the hotel store.

Oh and it's 350 of my steps from the villas lobby to the DCA entrance -- that's assuming that my count isn't off too much considering that my family was doing their best to distract me!  For comparison, it's 175 of my steps from the DCA exit across the plaza to the DL entrance.


----------



## stopher1

I am getting so very excited about my initial villa stay in just 15 days!  But I'll be at the PPH in just 10 days... having bookended a work trip with Disneyland.   I'm hoping they'll still have a pin when I arrive.  I just can't wait to sit in that beautiful lobby once again and relax - and of course see it all for myself.  The photos that other have posted have been great, but just not the same as being there in person.  Now if only I could have something like my OL waiting for me... oh well, I guess we can't have everything, now can we?


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Yeah, lisah.  We really did love VWL!   We spent two nights there at the tail end of our incentive cruise.   We loved the short boat ride to the MK and I have got to say that the "homey" feel of the VWL is hard to beat.  Growing up I spent a lot of time at my Grandma Laura's log cabin.  I have ever since been partial to log homes and I would have to say that VWL is the best log home I've ever been in.

We also had fun at SSR on the front end of the cruise.  Several CMs went out of there way to make our trip magical.   Customer service on the cruise was really over the top and the shows were great.   My DGKs loved the oceaneer's club and DW and I had a lot of unexpected grownup time alone.  It was nice.  It is good to be home though.

Can't wait till Springbreak and our first visit to VGC.   

Thanks again ACDSNY.  I owe you one.


----------



## Quilter007

Yeah -- I was thinking of all the things I could put in an owners locker.....even though I've never had one, since VGC is our first try at DVC!  Still it's a darn good idea!  

I think when we go in January & host DH's elderly nephew (30-something) & family we'll definitely try out the BBQ.  Didn't someone say there were BBQ tools available to borrow?

We didn't see anyone in the cabanas the whole time we were there.  But the pools were really only lightly used.  Everyone we talked to in the pools was from someplace where a blizzard could erupt at any moment!

Overall, thoughts after first stay,

- free valet parking would be nice.  free self parking across the street is fine.  It's still way closer, faster & cheaper than the parking structure & tram.
- selection of groceries @ whitewater snacks is puny!  Very glad I had time to shop @ a real grocery store before checking into VGC.
- Check-in process was not smooth, but quickly fixed, so that's OK.
- the free lanyards were a nice thought, but so cheap that stuff falls out easily on rides, so quickly abandoned for old non-DVC lanyards
- the blasted message light blinked the whole time we were there & annoyed me & my DS who inherited many of my obessive compusive traits!  
- the fan for the HVAC is way loud and blasts air when it's on
- the view of the park is amazing -- as seen from everyone's photos -- ours was a ground floor view & still amazing.  When we opened our slider we could hear people screaming for their lives from Mulholland Madness -- very funny!  Couldn't hear a darn thing w/ door closed.
- Extra musical events in lobby were fun
- Pools/hot tub were great
- Good specials on massages @ the spa, but not enough time this trip to use them 
- DH used the reservation hot key from the room phone & got a dining reservation w/ no waiting.  When he called from his cell phone he waited for 5 minutes until his battery died, which is why he used the room phone.  (He decided to surprise me -- his idea of advance planning is to make a reservation early the day of the event!)
- Loved the room decor!
- Bed was super comfortable as was the pull-out sofa bed.
- Sandwiches & pizza @ Whitewater snacks were good, but DH thought they were parsimonious w/ the tomatoes.  He made up for it by getting extra tomatoes @ Taste Pilot's Grill....
- The microwaves are really powerful.  DH kept burning the popcorn!   
- They will monogram a bathrobe if you give them 24 hours notice!  No I didn't ask how much that is!  Maybe next time!

The convenience of being right at the parks is just amazing.  We've stayed at the Disneyland hotel, but never at the Grand Californian.  Now I understand why they could charge so much more for it.  It's not the decor -- it's the location!  The difference between the DL Hotel and Grand Cal is huge -- didn't think it would be, but it is.  Ack!  I had planned on using Marriott points when we stay during the summer.  I'm really not sure how we go back to using Marriott points now...........gotta go look at those resale listings again....


----------



## 4Vals

stopher1 said:


> I am getting so very excited about my initial villa stay in just 15 days!  But I'll be at the PPH in just 10 days... having bookended a work trip with Disneyland.   I'm hoping they'll still have a pin when I arrive.  I just can't wait to sit in that beautiful lobby once again and relax - and of course see it all for myself.  The photos that other have posted have been great, but just not the same as being there in person.  Now if only I could have something like my OL waiting for me... oh well, I guess we can't have everything, now can we?



Hey Stopher you are going to be there in 14 days? we arrive on the 3rd of December...maybe we will see you??? we have a DD 7 and DD 4


----------



## stopher1

4Vals said:


> Hey Stopher you are going to be there in 14 days? we arrive on the 3rd of December...maybe we will see you??? we have a DD 7 and DD 4



I will be out west then, yes.  I'm actually going to be at the PPH in just 9 days - doing DL on Sun & Mon, followed by work meetings in Irvine til 12/3 when I check in to VGC for a couple of nights, back in the park that Friday. 

I'll be solo this time around - the family won't get their first stay there until late 2010... but that's okay.  As a family we were out west at the beginning of this year, and we only make one family trip west per year.  We mix up the seasons that we go west based on various issues/events, etc.  This year was my DW's 20th reunion that she really wanted to attend, so we bumped up our planned "spring" trip to January/February - but that also made it so we could celebrate our 15th anniversary (albiet about a month early) at DL and the GCH while the kids stayed with their grandparents.  Right now they (the grands) are asking when we'll be back out again - so that "late '10" trip "could" be bumped up into summertime... not sure just yet.  When I'm out there and have dinner with the in-laws, I'll learn more about their schedules, etc to better be able to match up with our own.  Unfortunately - _hard as it is to imagine - _not everyone plans things 11 months out or more.    While DW & I are looking at our 2011 travel plans - most of our extended family is barely looking at where they'll be, or who they'll be with for Christmas this year in a mere 36 or 37 days  (that is, if they've even figured out Thanksgiving next week!)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Quilter007 said:


> - the blasted message light blinked the whole time we were there & annoyed me & my DS who inherited many of my obessive compusive traits!



Wow - you too?!?!?  It took FOUR phone calls to the front desk before someone was finally able to reset the darn thing.  The first two nights I had to cover it up so it didn't keep me awake.


----------



## DVCGeek

stopher1 said:


> not everyone plans things 11 months out or more.



  That is crazy for those people; what's wrong with them?   

I'm drafting plans for a Sept. 2011 trip (Gonna' try for a THV @ 7 mo. out as long as another couple we've great friends with can come with us; but I'll start w/ two SV studios @ BLT @ 11 mo. as our fallback...) and have Jan/Feb 2010 @ BLT & Oct. 2010 @ VGC booked!


----------



## Meriweather

Just booked another stay this morning 
Haven't been on the first yet 
going to be there Oct. 17-21, as well as the long ago planned Apr. 11-15.
Can't wait!


----------



## stopher1

DVCGeek said:


> That is crazy for those people; *what's wrong with them*?
> 
> I'm drafting plans for a Sept. 2011 trip (Gonna' try for a THV @ 7 mo. out as long as another couple we've great friends with can come with us; but I'll start w/ two SV studios @ BLT @ 11 mo. as our fallback...) and have Jan/Feb 2010 @ BLT & Oct. 2010 @ VGC booked!



I DON'T know!! 

Love your '10 & preliminary '11 plans.  So far we have the '10 trips in my signature reserved, and looking at when our trip west to VGC will be yet... followed by a cruise in '11, and an October trip back to the World... but perhaps that will still change.  We'll see.


----------



## franandaj

Wow! I'm so glad I found this thread! I have finally found MY PEOPLE!

I've been on another DVC forum for a couple years, and all they care about are East Coast DVC Properties. We bought into GCV in June this year, but I just joined the DISboards last weekend. I found this thread last night and it's taken be all day, but I read EVERY post!

About a year ago we had a trip planned to WDW for our first home resort SSR (bought resale) and then a resort hop over the Jambo House. Everything was set, ADRs it was perfect. Then my FIL fell a broke his pelvis so we had to postpone the trip to May. I had it all set up again ADRs (the SAME ones!), but due to my spouse's health we had to cancel again. We booked a stay at BWV for F&W, but that left me with 140 points that I would lose if I didn't use them by Sept.

I'm really big on the DCA F&W Fest, so we decided to reserve 3 different one night stays at the GCH on nights that we were doing events that involved a lot of wine. The final night of the 2009 Festival, as I relaxed in my standard hotel tub, I reflected back on how much fun it was to go to Taste, and then come back to the room and looking forward to a Sweet Sunday the next morning. I also realized that once the Villas opened, we couldn't do that economically any more, also that getting rooms during F&W at 7 mos would eventually be impossible.

After our breakfast demo, we went straight to the DVC desk and they got us an appointment with our rep (who we never met until that day). He gave me a copy of the points chart, and basically what I _wanted_ was 330 points, what we could barely afford was 150. We dragged our feet long enough making the decision that they raised the incentives so we could get 165 points for the same price!

I'm so glad that I've found other people who are just as excited about this resort as I am! I have three two night stays booked for the opening weekend of F&W, one weekend mid F&W, and the closing weekend of F&W. I've also got another 1 night stay booked for next October.

Our first two weekends, we have studios, but the last weekend I booked a 1br, but it's a handicapped accessible room, which I believe that someone posted those are on the first floor, so I guess we'll have to go to the observation deck to view WOC.

I can't wait, keep the pictures and trip reports coming!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> Wow! I'm so glad I found this thread! I have finally found MY PEOPLE!
> 
> I've been on another DVC forum for a couple years, and all they care about are East Coast DVC Properties. We bought into GCV in June this year, but I just joined the DISboards last weekend. *I found this thread last night and it's taken be all day, but I read EVERY post!*



Welcome Alison!  We're happy you've found & joined us.    WOW - read through the whole thing, huh?  Pretty amazing.


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> read through the whole thing, huh?



Well maybe I glazed over some of the in depth contract discussions and the whole valet parking dispute since I heard all about that last month on my "other" dvc forum, but I didn't want to miss any of the great information on this resort. Ever since we bought points, I'd been "foaming at the mouth" for information. 

Especially after D23, we were at the WOC presentation and I can't wait to watch it from our balcony! When that will be, don't know, but it's gotta happen sometime!

My friends and parents think I'm crazy, we only live 20 minutes away from the park and only on five occasions in about 12 years (3 in the last 6 mos) have we EVER stayed at DLR and each of those were for one night only. I'm so excited that we'll be able to have some wake up and go to sleep at the park times over the NEXT 50 YEARS!!!!!!!!  I'll be in my nineties by the time our contract expires!


----------



## Quilter007

OK -- I forgot to say the other thing about our stay, which is hard to express, but was underlying the whole time.  We NEVER rode the tram or dealt with the 2nd largest parking garage in the world (largest is Tokyo Disneyland's parking garage).  The parking & tram ride into the park aren't so bad, it's the waiting & tram ride out which kill us.  It was so much nicer to just walk through the lobby and to our room.  Let's face it, I'm just too cheap to shell out for the Grand Cal's normal rates.  We stayed at the Disneyland Hotel once for two nights on a splurge, when DS #1 was very, very small & there was a screaming deal, but that's it.  Now we know that we've got enough points to schedule 2 trips a year for 50 years.  That's two TRAMLESS trips a year for 50 years!  We usually go 4 times a year, so the other two times will be tram trips.....anyone want to start a pool as to the add-on timing???    Let's just say that I'm watching the resales with interest and hoping the economy turns around so that I get a bonus again!


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> Well maybe I glazed over some of the in depth contract discussions and the whole valet parking dispute since I heard all about that last month on my "other" dvc forum, but I didn't want to miss any of the great information on this resort. Ever since we bought points, I'd been "foaming at the mouth" for information.
> 
> Especially after D23, we were at the WOC presentation and I can't wait to watch it from our balcony! When that will be, don't know, but it's gotta happen sometime!
> 
> My friends and parents think I'm crazy, we only live 20 minutes away from the park and only on five occasions in about 12 years (3 in the last 6 mos) have we EVER stayed at DLR and each of those were for one night only. I'm so excited that we'll be able to have some wake up and go to sleep at the park times over the NEXT 50 YEARS!!!!!!!!  I'll be in my nineties by the time our contract expires!



Welcome! I was also at the D23 WOC presentaion (that Steve Davison was a hoot and very Walt like in his storytelling). I had already booked for May thinking F&W but when it dawned on me that WOC might be going I called back to add a day and PP request


----------



## stopher1

nunzia said:


> I was also at the D23 WOC presentaion (that Steve Davison was a hoot and very Walt like in his storytelling). I had already booked for May thinking F&W but when it dawned on me that WOC might be going I called back to add a day and PP request



Ok I am now green... I wanted to go to the Expo so badly, but just couldn't make it all work.  Oh well.  Glad you enjoyed it!  

Isn't WOC supposed to be up and running by April?  I think if so you will definitely be able to see it by F&W.  

That's one of the big draws for DW & I next year, WOC (seeing her family runs a close 2nd though, at least for one of us ).  DD wants to wait til the Little Mermaid ride opens, but since we go west annually anyway, I told her we could maybe go again after LM opens too.  Both of my sons want to wait til Carsland opens though - that racers ride sure looks cool to the 3 of us.


----------



## stopher1

oops, duplicate post


----------



## marjam

Nunzia _ Just had to say it is good to see a fellow New Mexican on here!


----------



## nunzia

marjam said:


> Nunzia _ Just had to say it is good to see a fellow New Mexican on here!



 I thought I was the only one 
Northern or Southern?


----------



## mopee3

Hey you guys, any one got a good picture of the lobby for my desktop?

Moe


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mopee3 said:


> Hey you guys, any one got a good picture of the lobby for my desktop?
> 
> Moe



What - this one?!?   



























If you like any of these please feel free to use them.  I'm actually not certain if I have any restrictions placed on them so if you decide to use one and have problems let me know.


----------



## mopee3

Yep those will do just fine!  

Thanks

Moe


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mopee3 said:


> Yep those will do just fine!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Moe



You're Welcome!


----------



## rmonty02

Hello all We got back on Friday from our 5 night VGC stay.  I have a few pics and I'll try to post them. All in all the stay was FANTABULOUS!!!! The villas are gorgeous and the pics don't show how spacious they actually are.  

-Our Sunday check-in was smooth. We arrived about 11:30 and received our text until 4:15pm.  We also received the DVC Welcome package with info and 2 landyards.
-My mom and I attended the Welcome DVC member presentation at 6pm. It seems they have these presentations every Sunday evening.  I met my guide, who is always amusing We each received a DVC landyard and I also received a member backpack. The backpack is a black one shoulder strap bag. We loved it and used it the whole trip. My mom won DVC slippers, which are now mine because they are too big for her (she wears a size 5 1/2). The guides reviewed how we can use our points, they 2 ships heading to the west coast, and oh yes the new Castle to Castle add-on incentive.

So I'll start with the pics....We were in a dedicated 2 bedroom #5506 park view. This is the view upon entering the door.




Looking back towards the door.




In the kitchen we had everything we needed.


----------



## rmonty02

Here are the insides of the fridge and island.













And as you can see the knives drawer is accessible to all (had to move to the cups cabinet because of my DS3. And I have to remember to bring outlet plugs next time to keep the kids safe.)


----------



## rmonty02

There is a full storage closet as you enter the villa and what I think was supposed to be a pull out pantry (which I would prefer) however it stores the vacuum/broom.  There is the stackable washer/dryer which I don't have a pic of. 




A extra blankets, ironing board, laundry basket, play pin, highchair are provided.




And the highchair holds a 38" 3 year old just in case you were wondering.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice pictures of the villa Rebecca!  It makes me want to go back, I guess I'll have to start planning our 2010 Fall trip.


----------



## Longhairbear

They said that 2 Disney Ships will be in CA?


----------



## rmonty02

Longhairbear said:


> They said that 2 Disney Ships will be in CA?



No, 2 on the "west coast".  One out of Long Beach, CA and the other out of Washington State or Canada. I didn't quite get which ship was going where, but that 2 cruises were being offered from the Pacific Coast.


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks for posting the pics, rmonty02!     Only on the Disboards do you see people wanting to see pictures of the inside of refridgerators and kitchen drawers and closets!  

longhairbear, one of the Disney cruise ships coming to the West Coast is the Wonder in 2011.  It will go to LA then up to Vancouver for the summer for Alaska cruises.  

KAT4DISNEY, loved your lobby pics, too!


----------



## rmonty02

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics, rmonty02!


Your welcome and thanks ACDSNY, I can't wait to go back myself.

Here a couple more of the 2br villa.
The 3rd bathroom off the kitchen.








The Master Bedroom:




The view:




The Master bath:


----------



## rmonty02

Here's the second bedroom with 2 queen size beds:








The 2nd bath:





Our view:









and a couple of our fun at the parks...
Main St.




Matterhorn & Nemo:




Snowing in Southern California...Only at Disneyland...this was Awesome




It's a Small World:





And these last two are my boys enjoying the ride that is our VGC nightlight








And yes these were taken at two different times...they got on a total of 4 times! They love the Mickey Wheel of Death!


----------



## stopher1

What great, fun photos rmonty!  Thanks for sharing.  I am so jazzed up about heading west in just 5 days... can't wait to be at DL on Sunday & Monday! And  VGC in just a little over a week.


----------



## Longhairbear

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics, rmonty02!     Only on the Disboards do you see people wanting to see pictures of the inside of refridgerators and kitchen drawers and closets!
> 
> longhairbear, one of the Disney cruise ships coming to the West Coast is the Wonder in 2011.  It will go to LA then up to Vancouver for the summer for Alaska cruises.
> 
> KAT4DISNEY, loved your lobby pics, too!


That's what I had read, 1 ship doing several cruises, not 2 ships.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lisah0711 said:


> KAT4DISNEY, loved your lobby pics, too!



Thanks!

I just started wondering if GC sets up a large Christmas tree like WL and AKL?  If they do I hope some of you going soon take some pictures!


----------



## kerickson

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just started wondering if GC sets up a large Christmas tree like WL and AKL?  If they do I hope some of you going soon take some pictures!



Yes, the GC has beautiful Christmas decorations, a big tree in the lobby and visits from Santa daily I believe...  Here's a pic from 2007


----------



## rentayenta

Gorgeous!!!  I cannot wait to stay there this June!!!!


----------



## darby888

kerickson said:


> Yes, the GC has beautiful Christmas decorations, a big tree in the lobby and visits from Santa daily I believe...  Here's a pic from 2007



Thank you for this, we leave tmrw for two nights, the last post I read from the 11/21 said no tree yet....I'm really enjoy that tree


----------



## franandaj

rmonty02 said:


> No, 2 on the "west coast".  One out of Long Beach, CA and the other out of Washington State or Canada. I didn't quite get which ship was going where, but that 2 cruises were being offered from the Pacific Coast.





Longhairbear said:


> That's what I had read, 1 ship doing several cruises, not 2 ships.



I'm so glad that there will not be a Disney Cruise ship docked in the port of Long Beach.  I drive down Ocean Blvd quite often and look at the Carnival ships on Sun, Mon & Fri. Because it's been so long since I've had a cruise (Wonder in 2001) that I'm even envying those Carnival Cruises! If I had to see a Disney ship there, I'd go crazy! It's bad enough knowing that the Villas are out there and I can't go there until May, to know that there would be a ship I couldn't ride on that I would see every week would be torture.  Better that it's up in Vancouver!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kerickson said:


> Yes, the GC has beautiful Christmas decorations, a big tree in the lobby and visits from Santa daily I believe...  Here's a pic from 2007



Ahhhhhh - very nice.  Thanks!


----------



## Longhairbear

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just started wondering if GC sets up a large Christmas tree like WL and AKL?  If they do I hope some of you going soon take some pictures!



Yes they do, in fact one caught on fire from a short in the lights, and scorched the ceiling. The whole hotel was evacuated in the middle of the night a few years ago.


----------



## DVCGeek

Longhairbear said:


> Yes they do, in fact one caught on fire from a short in the lights, and scorched the ceiling. The whole hotel was evacuated in the middle of the night a few years ago.



Yikes!    Nice to see the pic of this year's tree though.  Hopefully no more indoor bonfires in the future...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Longhairbear said:


> Yes they do, in fact one caught on fire from a short in the lights, and scorched the ceiling. The whole hotel was evacuated in the middle of the night a few years ago.



Wow - what a nightmare!


----------



## stampinshauna

It is so fun seeing these pictures.  We'll be there in January and I can't wait for our first stay in the Villas.  I just called today to modify our reservation because we decided to stay with family for the weekend that we are there.  We'll still be in the villas for a couple of days, but I did take off Jan 8 and 9th.  I know the studios are sold out for those nights, so maybe one of you lucky people with those dates waitlisted will benefit from this.


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Thanksgiving to all the VGC Owners!


----------



## Disney Princess

lisah0711 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all the VGC Owners!



Happy Thanksgiving to you and everyone as well!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## ACDSNY

Wishing everyone a safe and happy holiday!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## kerickson

Yes, we are very blessed and have much to be thankful for. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## BeccaG

Longhairbear said:


> Yes they do, in fact one caught on fire from a short in the lights, and scorched the ceiling. The whole hotel was evacuated in the middle of the night a few years ago.



I happened to visit the park the next day, it happened overnight.  Walked through the hotel and expect for a few fans running to dry the place out, you couldn't even tell what happened!


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone, I have seen a few posts lately that have confused me.  I have seen people post that they have booked "theme park view" villas.  I thought that there was only 1 booking category for VGC.  Is there more than one?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Donald is #1 said:


> Hi everyone, I have seen a few posts lately that have confused me.  I have seen people post that they have booked "theme park view" villas.  I thought that there was only 1 booking category for VGC.  Is there more than one?



Yes, only one booking category.  I've noticed a few people saying that as well and I hope they understand what they have asked for is only a request.

The hotel itself (not villas) has a theme park category.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

We will be leaving for our second stay at VGC one week from today!   

This trip we will be staying at a 2 bdrm lockoff with my parents.  We check in Sunday 12/6 but I convinced dh to work a 1/2 day Sat so we can drive up that afternoon.  We will spend Sat night at the Hojos Pirate suite room.  I cannot wait!!!  Love DL at Christmas!  Still not sure if we will try to watch the CP on Sunday night or avoid it all together.  I think the week of 12/6-12/12 is going to be really busy.  DL extended hours later in the week and the hotels are booked up but I don't care bc I know this trip is going to be a special one.


----------



## Disney Princess

Justkeepswimmin I hope you have a fabulous time with your parents!  I'm so jealous that you are getting two trips in before we've had one.    Enjoy the holiday decorations.  Please please please post some pictures of all the decor - especially around the resort!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## rmonty02

justkeepswimmin said:


> I think the week of 12/6-12/12 is going to be really busy.  DL extended hours later in the week and the hotels are booked up but I don't care bc I know this trip is going to be a special one.



When we checked out on Friday 11/20 the valet mentioned that he was going to be crazy busy because they were all booked up from that night through Christmas.  I don't know if he was just talking about the Villas, but I'm pretty sure it was the whole Grand Hotel because 50 booked up villas wouldn't be "crazy" busy for that huge hotel. I think the parks will be very managable so have lots of FUN


----------



## marts35

I have enjoyed all the posts from other Grand Owners.  This is our first DVC experience and the info from all of you has been invaluable.  We have already enjoyed three trips to the villas and are looking forward to our next during the Christmas season.  
Enjoy all your Holidays and keep posting.


----------



## Donald is #1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, only one booking category.  I've noticed a few people saying that as well and I hope they understand what they have asked for is only a request.
> 
> The hotel itself (not villas) has a theme park category.



Thanks for clarifying!  I was beginning to wonder if I needed to try to change my reservation. 



marts35 said:


> I have enjoyed all the posts from other Grand Owners.  This is our first DVC experience and the info from all of you has been invaluable.  We have already enjoyed three trips to the villas and are looking forward to our next during the Christmas season.
> Enjoy all your Holidays and keep posting.



Welcome!   I noticed that this was your first post.  I can't wait until my first VGC stay in May.


----------



## stopher1

I arrived in CA last night and am staying at the PPH through tonight.  After a breakfast "date" with an old friend from my youth (preschool all the way through high school), I'm off to the parks for the rest of the day.  Then on Thursday I check in to my studio at VGC.  I can't wait!!  Tonight on my way back from the parks to the PPH, I just know I'll be taking a "break" from that "long" walk all the way across the street to sit and relax in the GH's lobby.  I love just sitting there, people watching, enjoying the pianist when there, watching the fire... mmmmm, so relaxing.


----------



## bekkio

We bought 100 points earlier this year and just got back from our incentive cruise.  Already booked our next cruise on points!  Since we're local, our first stay at GCV will be in June for our DD's birthday party. Can't wait!


----------



## rmonty02

stopher1 said:


> I arrived in CA last night and am staying at the PPH through tonight.  After a breakfast "date" with an old friend from my youth (preschool all the way through high school), I'm off to the parks for the rest of the day.  Then on Thursday I check in to my studio at VGC.  I can't wait!!  Tonight on my way back from the parks to the PPH, I just know I'll be taking a "break" from that "long" walk all the way across the street to sit and relax in the GH's lobby.  I love just sitting there, people watching, enjoying the pianist when there, watching the fire... mmmmm, so relaxing.



The pianist is awesome One evening passing through the Grand lobby she was playing a Beauty & the Beast song and chatting away with a guest. How is that possible Soooo talented Enjoy!


----------



## ToodlesRN

I booked our trip for Feb and already waitlisted For the 7th, but I got a room from the 8-11th. Is there something going on during that week? I'm waitlisted for a studio and 1 bedroom hope it comes through!


----------



## Davids-Coco

Longhairbear said:


> Yes they do, in fact one caught on fire from a short in the lights, and scorched the ceiling. The whole hotel was evacuated in the middle of the night a few years ago.


lol... I think we were there. Or maybe it was a small kitchen fire. I don't remember. I do know I freaked when the alarm went off in the middle of the night and grabbed our 15 mo old out of the pnp and rushed down the stairs... I even remembered the diaper bag! We took pictures of everyone out in the street because it was funny!


----------



## stopher1

I passed through the Grand's lobby several times yesterday, and will be over there again in a while.  The parks don't open til 10am today, so I've got some time this morning uploading a few photos of the Christmas decorations.  I stayed at the PPH last night and don't actually check-in to VGC until Thursday - so perhaps when I stay there Thurs & Fri night, I'll see more than I saw yesterday.

When we last stayed at the GC (Feb), the antique car was closer to the drop off area under the Porte Cachere, yesterday it was parked along the walk way leading in to the hotel from Disneyland Drive.  It was decked out for the season, and now sports a Welcome Home message.













Inside, the lobby is decked out with a number of beautiful garlands, lights and of course, the supersized tree in the center.  The piano has been moved off to the eastern side of the lobby, near the DVC desk. These were taken from the 3rd floor.









Here's a little close up of the detail on the garlands.  Bows, lights, & balls mostly.









And then down on the lobby floor a couple of close-ups of the base as well as the ornaments on the tree.













Finally I wandered over to the Registration desk and saw these garlands over the signs.  





I didn't see a "ton" of decorations outside of the lobby, but perhaps today I'll see more as I wander around.


----------



## kerickson

Love the DVC logo on the car!


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks for posting the pics, Stopher1!


----------



## kerickson

I'm not very experienced with waitlists.  Just called to check on my waitlist status for Dec 12-14 and they told me it had expired 31 days prior to check in!  I have a room booked off site as a back up, but would love to stay in the Villas!  I had them put me back on the waitlist, but it will expire on Sat...

I checked the hotel for availability too but they said the last time we could book there for 2009 was Sept 22nd...hadn't really paid attention when that was communicated either.

Anyway, not much chance my waitlist will come through, but still excited for a Dec weekend at DL regardless!!  Looks like I'll just have to wait until April for our first VGC visit.  I'll still check things out when we are there in 12 days...


----------



## marts35

Thanks for the pictures of the Christmas decorations, Topher1.  They bring back memories of previous celebrations at the Grand California.
We can't wait to see them for ourselves.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kerickson said:


> I'm not very experienced with waitlists.  Just called to check on my waitlist status for Dec 12-14 and they told me it had expired 31 days prior to check in!  I have a room booked off site as a back up, but would love to stay in the Villas!  I had them put me back on the waitlist, but it will expire on Sat...
> 
> I checked the hotel for availability too but they said the last time we could book there for 2009 was Sept 22nd...hadn't really paid attention when that was communicated either.
> 
> Anyway, not much chance my waitlist will come through, but still excited for a Dec weekend at DL regardless!!  Looks like I'll just have to wait until April for our first VGC visit.  I'll still check things out when we are there in 12 days...



That's a bummer about the waitlist.  I've been lucky that the CM's I've spoken to have always asked whether I want 31 or 7 days.  

I hadn't heard about the booking requirement for GC either!   So much for communications with members.    The last time I asked about a GC room was at the beginning of Sept.  They first told me it couldn't be booked but when I questioned it they came back and said it could and never said that was only thru the 22nd.  I remember they made a big announcement about it for the Contemporary when BLT opened.  I just looked now and still couldn't find anything other than the footnote that GC wouldn't be available after Dec 31st.  


Stopher1 - thanks for the pictures!  Have a terrific first stay at the Villas!


----------



## stopher1

Quilter007 said:


> I got an opening day pin at the Buzz Lightyear Store this morning and they had at least half a dozen more.  They were out at the hotel store.





stopher1 said:


> I'm hoping they'll still have a pin when I arrive.



Last night I checked at the World of Disney store and they were out.  I checked in three different stores around DL this morning and no one had the opening day pins - not the pin shop in Frontierland, not the Emporium and not the little shop in the back of NOS near the POTC exit.  It wasn't until I landed in Tomorrowland that _I was able to purchase a pin_ - also at the Buzz Lightyear store like Quilter007!  I was happy.     They had 14 hanging on the wall behind the register - I counted them while waiting for the CM to come back from helping another guest out on the floor!  Then when I was paying, I asked if there were any more, and he said yes, they still had about a dozen more that were not out on the wall due to space issues on the wall.  SO - if you're in the area, and still want a pin...go to the Buzz Lightyear store.


----------



## stopher1

This evening our "opening night" dinner was at DTD!  So I got to go back in to the lobby tonight and hang out for a little bit before heading back to the new hotel I'm in until I can get back to staying at VGC.  There was no pianist - instead, the Dickens Carolers were there in front of the tree seranading a semi-large group of people just sitting around enjoying the ambiance.  I don't know how long they'd been there, but I was able to enjoy 5 of their numbers.  That was very enjoyable.


----------



## Quilter007

Oooooh!! So glad someone was able to get a pin off my tip!   DH refers to everyone here as the "crazy people".  I keep reminding him that the "crazy people" remind me that I'm still sane....at least I think I am!  Of course, y'all could just be a bad influence on me!  I'm still drooling about the retired couple with enough points to spend a year residing in Disney properties (well except that I have this irrational fear of cruises so that would have to be modified)....

Anyway -- just happy that I was able to actually help one or two folks with a tip, since I mostly just lurk and/or gripe in this section.  I'm much more helpful in the Disneyland section -- honest!

Going back in January w/ extended family in a 2 br...somewhat concerned after reading the taking the family posts.......should have read those posts before extending the invitation not after......crossing fingers now!


----------



## kerickson

stopher1 said:


> Last night I checked at the World of Disney store and they were out.  I checked in three different stores around DL this morning and no one had the opening day pins - not the pin shop in Frontierland, not the Emporium and not the little shop in the back of NOS near the POTC exit.  It wasn't until I landed in Tomorrowland that _I was able to purchase a pin_ - also at the Buzz Lightyear store like Quilter007!  I was happy.     They had 14 hanging on the wall behind the register - I counted them while waiting for the CM to come back from helping another guest out on the floor!  Then when I was paying, I asked if there were any more, and he said yes, they still had about a dozen more that were not out on the wall due to space issues on the wall.  SO - if you're in the area, and still want a pin...go to the Buzz Lightyear store.



Hope to get one of those when I'm there in 12 days.  I'll hit the Buzz Lightyear store first!  How much do they cost?


----------



## stopher1

kerickson said:


> Hope to get one of those when I'm there in 12 days.  I'll hit the Buzz Lightyear store first!  How much do they cost?



With tax it was $13.  I think it was $10.95 before tax, or maybe it was $11.95 but I'm not really sure (can't locate the receipt right now).  That color coding system drives me crazy.  It's a yellow tag though, I do know that.


----------



## forevercruising

Quilter007 said:


> Going back in January w/ extended family in a 2 br...somewhat concerned after reading the taking the family posts.......should have read those posts before extending the invitation not after......crossing fingers now!



Hi, Quilter!

I'm afraid I missed something somewhere; is there an issue regarding "taking the family" to stay at the villas?  Can you direct me to those posts?

Thanks!


----------



## BeccaG

forevercruising said:


> Hi, Quilter!
> 
> I'm afraid I missed something somewhere; is there an issue regarding "taking the family" to stay at the villas?  Can you direct me to those posts?
> 
> Thanks!



I think Quilter is probably referring to a number of stories of folks who generously shared their points and took or planned to take their families, who, in return, not understanding how timeshares and points work, kept asking them to make changes to the ressies.  Its kinda a common complaint here on the DIS.  If it makes you feel any better, I have taken family and friends three times without a hitch!


----------



## Quilter007

Yes -- I didn't realize that family members who don't understand DVC would want you to change things and then make your life before you go and vacation there absolutely miserable just because you thought it would be fun to share your Disney with them......I found that thread AFTER we invited and made reservations for elderly DH's nephew & family -- going in January -- their kids are same ages as ours.... elderly nephew is only 3 yrs younger than us, & nephews wife is wonderful....so hopefully it will be fine!  However, there are certain family members who will just have to pay their own darn way!  Or do a LOT more kissing up!


----------



## toocherie

I'm checking into VGC tomorrow for a two-night stay in a studio Villa--taking my Mom so she can see the Christmas decorations.  Anyone want to bet that I don't get a park view this time either?   (this will be my third stay, and while I like the pool view, it would be nice to have the park view at least once!)


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Toocherie,  I'm betting you get the park view.  It's your turn.


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

Good luck!  I am checking in next week, hopefully we will both get excellent views!


----------



## bumbershoot

toocherie said:


> I'm checking into VGC tomorrow for a two-night stay in a studio Villa--taking my Mom so she can see the Christmas decorations.  Anyone want to bet that I don't get a park view this time either?   (this will be my third stay, and while I like the pool view, it would be nice to have the park view at least once!)



Use your Lawyer Voice!  





stopher1 said:


> When we last stayed at the GC (Feb), the antique car was closer to the drop off area under the Porte Cachere, yesterday it was parked along the walk way leading in to the hotel from Disneyland Drive.  It was decked out for the season, and now sports a Welcome Home message.



I'd never seen or heard of that until I was reading the Disney Files thing about it yesterday... interesting!


----------



## stopher1

I have checked in to my studio, room 4504, overlooking DCA.  The view is incredible!    The room itself is incredible, though I have to say that I am quite disappointed in two things... the DVD player doesn't work, and the in-room side of the locking device on the door is practically falling off.  The villas are only what, 7 weeks new.  I'm definitely going to let the staff know.  

The room is beautiful.  I love the carpeting with the hidden Mickeys.  The sofa is so comfortable to sit on (some hotel/timeshare couches just aren't - like the one I sat on in my room down at the Embassy Suites in Irvine the past several days).  

This evening I've just been enjoying the lobby, the fireplaces, the room, the grounds and the VIEW!  Tomorrow is a DL day, but right now I'm getting ready to go down and enjoy the jacuzzi.   I don't leave til Saturday, and I cannot wait to come back here.   Now just to figure out when.


----------



## ACDSNY

For 2010 we're going to see if the first week of November is less crowded than Oct.  We have our reservation made, so now we'll just wait and see how many family members join us. 

Of course, we'll need a night or two after the Panama cruise in Jan 2011 too. 

Love my VGC!


----------



## stopher1

So today I KNOW that folks at Disney read these boards... I mentioned in my prior post that the DVD player isn't working in the room.  I have not mentioned it to the staff yet, as I figured I'd just do later before I leave tomorrow.  I just got back from DL for a quick charge to the phone & camera batteries before returning to the park for the fireworks later... and lo and behold there's a message on my phone from Guest Services telling me they have been told that my DVD player doesn't work and they'd be happy to send up maintenance if I plan to use it before I leave.  Wow.  I kinda figured someone did go through these boards...


----------



## ACDSNY

stopher1 said:


> So today I KNOW that folks at Disney read these boards... I mentioned in my prior post that the DVD player isn't working in the room. I have not mentioned it to the staff yet, as I figured I'd just do later before I leave tomorrow. I just got back from DL for a quick charge to the phone & camera batteries before returning to the park for the fireworks later... and lo and behold there's a message on my phone from Guest Services telling me they have been told that my DVD player doesn't work and they'd be happy to send up maintenance if I plan to use it before I leave. Wow. I kinda figured someone did go through these boards...


 
Wow, now that's customer service!


----------



## BeccaG

stopher1 said:


> So today I KNOW that folks at Disney read these boards... I mentioned in my prior post that the DVD player isn't working in the room.  I have not mentioned it to the staff yet, as I figured I'd just do later before I leave tomorrow.  I just got back from DL for a quick charge to the phone & camera batteries before returning to the park for the fireworks later... and lo and behold there's a message on my phone from Guest Services telling me they have been told that my DVD player doesn't work and they'd be happy to send up maintenance if I plan to use it before I leave.  Wow.  I kinda figured someone did go through these boards...



Wow. . that's crazy!  

*Attention dvc people reading this:* I would like to request a theme park view for my stay March 21-23.  The last person I talked to at MS told me all the rooms were theme park views, but we all know that is not true.   I am staying in a two bed room. I would also like to spend one night in the suite in New Orleans square. Last time I was at the VCG for my b-day I was put in a regular hotel room because of maintenance issues.  This would totally make it up to me.  PM me for my name. OK JK. . well mostly


----------



## Quilter007

*To the DVC people reading this....*please PM me for my name...will be checking in on Jan 3rd...I'd like a theme park view and any of the following:
 - a couple of fistloads of fastpasses -- Indy, Sceamin & Big Thunder would be great
 - Club 33 passes for 9
 - complimentary meal @ Storyteller for 9 (4 adults & 5 kids -- breakfast or dinner)
 - InNOut or El Pollo Loco gift certificates for 9

Any of that would make up for the disastrous experience you forced upon us when you made us use our developer's points at SSR and maybe, just maybe when we add-on we'll add-on through you instead of the resale market!  Oh -- and you can tell our guide that it is absolutely a complete waste of his time to call me unless he can do one of the above since he & the member satisfaction team did NOTHING to fix the disaster that was our experience at SSR.  OK...taking a breath....had a great experience @ VGC in November....SSR was an anomoly...wait no it wasn't, Poly was horrible too, we just like Disney California better than Disney Florida.  We like Animal Kingdom & the Space Center. Epcot was fine.  But for us Disneyland will always be our favorite.


----------



## BeccaG

BeccaG said:


> Wow. . that's crazy!
> 
> *Attention dvc people reading this:* I would like to request a theme park view for my stay March 21-23.  The last person I talked to at MS told me all the rooms were theme park views, but we all know that is not true.   I am staying in a two bed room. I would also like to spend one night in the suite in New Orleans square. Last time I was at the VCG for my b-day I was put in a regular hotel room because of maintenance issues.  This would totally make it up to me.  PM me for my name. OK JK. . well mostly



BTW, I had a totally lovely time on my b-day and loved our regular room , I just had to try ya know?


----------



## wideeyedwonder

ACDSNY said:


> Of course, we'll need a night or two after the Panama cruise in Jan 2011 too.



We are thinking the same thing....


----------



## stopher1

BeccaG said:


> Wow. . that's crazy!
> 
> *Attention dvc people reading this:* I would like to request a theme park view for my stay March 21-23.  *The last person I talked to at MS told me all the rooms were theme park views, but we all know that is not true.*   I am staying in a two bed room. I would also like to spend one night in the suite in New Orleans square. Last time I was at the VCG for my b-day I was put in a regular hotel room because of maintenance issues.  This would totally make it up to me.  PM me for my name. OK JK. . well mostly



*73% park view, 23% pool view. * That's what they told us at the Welcome Home Member gathering this week here on-site.  When I checked in to VGC, I simply reminded the desk lady about my request, said I know it's not a guarantee, but could I possibly get a theme park view room, and she looked and said no problem!  Just be sure to put on your best smile and pleasant voice when you check in (but of course, make sure you have that request in the system too).  If you can't get the MS rep to do it for you, call again and speak to another one.  When I updated my reservation with that request several weeks ago, the guy I spoke to definitely knew there was a difference.


----------



## The Red Head

Tomorrow we will be checking in to a 1 bdr at the VGC. I am very excited to finally see the rooms. We did see the models, but its not the same thing. And I just realized it has been 1 year since we have seen the models we toured them last year when we went to see Candlelight, and we are going tomorrow to see Candlelight. Send some pixiedust wishes that it does not rain tomorrow, because I am here there is a slight chance. And if it does, they will cancel the show.


----------



## stopher1

Well I'm sitting here listening to lots of pre-opening ride testing going on behind me - as I pack and get ready to check out.  I'm very bummed to leave, but, so glad that I have the potential of 50 years of return visits!  I was very tempted to add more points while here, but while they tried to make it sound like what they were offering was a "do it now", "only good while you're here thing", it really was no different than what I could get by simply phoning my guide.  I do want to get some more points for VGC, but also want to wait until after the New Year and we get through a couple of big expenses coming up in Feb.  So I leave with no additional points, but a new reservation in place.  Now I just need to add it to my tickers at the bottom.  We'll be back in July for 3 nights in a 1 BR, so definitely something to look forward to.  

Like others who've posted their theme park view pics - here's mine, from a couple of different angles.  That Fun Wheel sure is pretty, and has a lot of different color patterns it runs through.  I sat mesmerized by it for a good 20 minutes the first night.










I looked down, and saw how close I was to the  BBQ's... later I went down and saw them up close.  Those are some nice grills!  Can't wait to be back in the summer with the family and try to use one of them...





For all of you who are about to check-in or check-in very soon... have a wonderful stay!  I sure did.  

For those of you who have a while to wait still - it's definitely well worth the wait!  I am so very glad that we added on points here.


----------



## ACDSNY

wideeyedwonder said:


> We are thinking the same thing....


 
I may need a small add on to accomplish this, otherwise I'm borrowing as usual.  I think we have DH cousin and his wife going with us now.


----------



## ACDSNY

ACDSNY said:


> For 2010 we're going to see if the first week of November is less crowded than Oct. We have our reservation made, so now we'll just wait and see how many family members join us.
> 
> Of course, we'll need a night or two after the Panama cruise in Jan 2011 too.
> 
> Love my VGC!


 
Well all of the programs showing DL at X-mas worked on my sister...she called last night to see if we could change our dates for Nov 2010 to the first week of the holiday stuff.  So now we'll either go Nov 14th or Nov 15th.  I wonder if World of Color will only be on the weekends?


----------



## kinhops

stopher1 said:


> *73% park view, 23% pool view. * That's what they told us at the Welcome Home Member gathering this week here on-site.  When I checked in to VGC, I simply reminded the desk lady about my request, said I know it's not a guarantee, but could I possibly get a theme park view room, and she looked and said no problem!  Just be sure to put on your best smile and pleasant voice when you check in (but of course, make sure you have that request in the system too).  If you can't get the MS rep to do it for you, call again and speak to another one.  When I updated my reservation with that request several weeks ago, the guy I spoke to definitely knew there was a difference.



That is what happened to us this past week. I went in at 10am to check in and they said my room was ready, and I asked if I could get a Theme Park view. They said they could do that but I would have to wait for it. I figured it would be worth it, so I waited. Granted, I had to wait until the usual 4pm time to check in instead of 10am but it was worth it. We got room 4506 with an amazing park view (I will post pics later). Usually if you just ask while checking in and are willing to wait a little longer for your room they should be able to work it out, unless it is really crowded.


----------



## toocherie

Well, my "bad" luck has continued.  I had reserved a handicap accessible room because my Mom came along this trip and it turns out (1) ALL the handicap accessible rooms are on the first floor, and (2) even if you got on the theme park side, you would be blocked by trees.  I ended up on the end of the building facing a fence--not even a pool view.  I understand that having the handicapped rooms on the first floor means less congestion (with scooters, wheelchairs, etc.) in the elevators but it seems unfair to me to have that beautiful view and a handicapped person never gets to see it.  Luckily, when I am by myself or with others I don't need a handicapped room so will hopefully--maybe on my fourth stay--get the long-postponed theme park view room.


----------



## DVCGeek

Over the weekend I got my Grant Deed for VGC in the mail.  Has anyone else's taken this long to arrive???  I had kind of forgotten I didn't have it to be honest; wonder what else I might be missing...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

toocherie said:


> Well, my "bad" luck has continued.  I had reserved a handicap accessible room because my Mom came along this trip and it turns out (1) ALL the handicap accessible rooms are on the first floor, and (2) even if you got on the theme park side, you would be blocked by trees.  I ended up on the end of the building facing a fence--not even a pool view.  I understand that having the handicapped rooms on the first floor means less congestion (with scooters, wheelchairs, etc.) in the elevators but it seems unfair to me to have that beautiful view and a handicapped person never gets to see it.  Luckily, when I am by myself or with others I don't need a handicapped room so will hopefully--maybe on my fourth stay--get the long-postponed theme park view room.



That's such a bummer Cheryl!  I too am surprised that all the HA rooms are on the 1st floor.  It's not very fair at all. 

I've only stayed once so far and got the pool view which isn't a bad view of course, but still, not the same as the other views.  The check in person wouldn't even look for a theme park view.  I figure they're just saving the park view rooms for us until the get the World of Color up and running!


----------



## toocherie

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I figure they're just saving the park view rooms for us until the get the World of Color up and running!



Ok--I'll go with that!!!!!!


----------



## Disney Princess

I can sort of understand the HA rooms being on the first floor.  If there is an emergency and you can't use the elevators, wouldn't it be safer for those using wheelchairs and ECVs to be on the ground level?  I mean, do the stairs have the accessible ramps with them?  I am sorry that you (and all people who need HA rooms) will not experience the pretty view, but there may be a reason for it.    Also, once WoC opens, hopefully the lounge will be a great place to experience the show for everyone.


----------



## toocherie

that would make sense to me were it not for the fact that I've been to other Disney hotels (even the GCH) and the handicapped rooms are on higher floors.  There are so many indignities that go with being disabled and this was just one more--my Mom would LOVE to be able to sit in the room and watch the lights and sounds of DCA.  And I guess she can go to the viewing platform but she would probably prefer (as would I) a room with a view of the World of Color so she could watch from the warmth of a room.  But she won't get the chance because whenever she goes we need a room with rails in the bathroom, lower bed, etc.  I do understand the safety issue--but it apparently wasn't an issue at other Disney resorts.  Also, she really needs a roll-in shower arrangement and we found out in the last few weeks that Disney made NO accommodation for a roll-in shower room in the villas.  (Despite my guide telling me for months that what MS was telling me was wrong.)  From what I gleaned on the disabilities board, Disney was not required to do so because of the number of units at GCV, but it would have been nice if they could have made just one unit accessible by someone with an assistive device like a wheelchair.  So it was just one more issue with GCV.   I'm sure someone who wasn't disabled or traveling with someone who wasn't wouldn't think anything about it.  Oh and one last thing--the doors from the main lobby to the villas are not accessible.  There is no automatic opener like on other handicapped accessible places.  I am going to contact DVC about that.


----------



## franandaj

Beth,
Can you tell me the only things that make an accessible room "accessible" are that there are bars on the toilet and the bed is lower?

If that is the case that would make it even more inaccessible for my spouse who needs an average size bed. The ones at the hotel are rather high, but a "low to the ground bed" would make it even more difficult to stand up (severe Rhuematoid Arthritis). 

If this is the case, we'll do without the bars in order to be able to get out of bed and I'll change us back to a regular room and chance a view of WOC!


----------



## toocherie

franandaj said:


> Beth,
> Can you tell me the only things that make an accessible room "accessible" are that there are bars on the toilet and the bed is lower?
> 
> If that is the case that would make it even more inaccessible for my spouse who needs an average size bed. The ones at the hotel are rather high, but a "low to the ground bed" would make it even more difficult to stand up (severe Rhuematoid Arthritis).
> 
> If this is the case, we'll do without the bars in order to be able to get out of bed and I'll change us back to a regular room and chance a view of WOC!



I also believe the toilet is higher (which combined with the bars make it easier and safer to get up) and there is a seat that folds down over the tub so if someone needed to sit they could.  The accessible beds aren't that low.  They're what I would consider "normal"--in my experience lately hotel beds have gotten really high (the worst being Mandalay Bay in Vegas--I practically had to jump to get into bed since I'm only 5'1") --the "regular" rooms at VGC have the same higher beds as in the hotel portion.  Other than that, there isn't much difference.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Quilter007

We were on the 1st floor @ VGC and the view was NOT blocked by the trees.  Our kids went to sleep watching the Fun Wheel (aka Mickey's Bucket's O Death -- they really like it when I call it that...)


----------



## toocherie

Quilter007 said:


> We were on the 1st floor @ VGC and the view was NOT blocked by the trees.  Our kids went to sleep watching the Fun Wheel (aka Mickey's Bucket's O Death -- they really like it when I call it that...)



I like it when you call it that too!

Was it a handicapped accessible room?  Do you remember which room number it was?


----------



## Quilter007

I think it was 1524 -- not 100% positive on that -- DH thinks it was a 14 something, but he is always wrong about where the car is in the parking garage.  I ALWAYS win that one!

We don't remember handicapped bars in the shower, so I don't think it was a handicapped room.  It was very, very close to the elevator lobby.  So it was very convenient.  I was a little disappointed not to be on a higher floor.  But, since the World of Color show isn't going, no need to worry about seeing that.  And we never had to wait for the elevator.  It was really close to the pool entrance.  And we figured out that we could sneak through the pool to go to the back entrance to DCA -- don't forget to go through DCA on the way back to your room from DL -- get fastpasses for Soarin or the Rapids.  Then on your way back to DL, go on Soarin or the Rapids.  Oh, it's going to be miserable when we stay off property in the summer!


----------



## nunzia

DVCGeek said:


> Over the weekend I got my Grant Deed for VGC in the mail.  Has anyone else's taken this long to arrive???  I had kind of forgotten I didn't have it to be honest; wonder what else I might be missing...



Yes, I just got mine yesterday. I thought the envelope was something to do with the webcast and was surprised to see the Grant Deed which I had totally forgotten about.


----------



## DVCGeek

nunzia said:


> was surprised to see the Grant Deed which I had totally forgotten about.



Glad I wasn't the only one!


----------



## VallCopen

I was wondering if anyone has a picture or map of the room layouts.  I am wanting to know how many and where the studios, one bedroom and two bedrooms are on each floor.  I remember seeing a picture at the elevators but forgot to get a picture of the layout.  I am planning on taking some other family members and want to see what works the best. I also was wondering if anyone knew how many rooms at once you can book, or if there is a limit.  We are needing 3 or 4 different rooms and I wasn't sure if they would let me book that many at once???   

If by any chance anyone has a pic or knows where I can find one could you please let me know or post it.  Thank you!!!


----------



## BeccaG

VallCopen said:


> I was wondering if anyone has a picture or map of the room layouts.  I am wanting to know how many and where the studios, one bedroom and two bedrooms are on each floor.  I remember seeing a picture at the elevators but forgot to get a picture of the layout.  I am planning on taking some other family members and want to see what works the best. I also was wondering if anyone knew how many rooms at once you can book, or if there is a limit.  We are needing 3 or 4 different rooms and I wasn't sure if they would let me book that many at once???
> 
> If by any chance anyone has a pic or knows where I can find one could you please let me know or post it.  Thank you!!!



N o map but you can book as many rooms as you have points for.  I have booked 4 studios and a 2 bedroom for a family trip before


----------



## VallCopen

BeccaG said:


> N o map but you can book as many rooms as you have points for.  I have booked 4 studios and a 2 bedroom for a family trip before



Thank you BeccaG.  I am so excited to book a family trip, even though it is going to be in 2 years (I have to save enough points to take all my brothers and their families).

If anyone knows of a room layout map or has a picture of the one at the elevators I would love to see it.  Thanks again.


----------



## kerickson

VallCopen said:


> Thank you BeccaG.  I am so excited to book a family trip, even though it is going to be in 2 years (I have to save enough points to take all my brothers and their families).
> 
> If anyone knows of a room layout map or has a picture of the one at the elevators I would love to see it.  Thanks again.



I'll be there on Sat (sadly not staying at VGC, my waitlist didn't come through )  We are having dinner at Napa Rose for the first time , I'll see if I can get a floor plan of the villas and scan when I get home on Monday.


----------



## minniemoms

Yea... I finally got to go. My first time in the Villa's I loved it. We only could stay one night, the 2nd night wasn't available. It was so wonderful, I just loved being there. So on the 2nd night we had to go over to the Disneyland Hotel. While the bed and pillows were very nice, it wasn't the same. I wanted to be back in the Villas. Can't wait to go back again.


----------



## kinhops

A quick suggestions about the BBQs: if you grill at night make sure you have a flashlight or something. We could not really see the meat and were not really sure when it was done because it was so dark and ended overcooking the food a little bit. I also have some pics but realized I have to post 10 times to get them on, so please excuse me if I start posting a lot in the next little bit.


----------



## kinhops

A great service the Villas offer is a morning power walk you can do in the Grand Californian Park. It is usually at 7:30am and they let you walk through the park before it opens. What is great about it is you can ask questions ask about a lot of things like tips or the new attractions. The second time I did the walk our guide was David (I believe). It was like a tour as well because he gave us some great insight into the park expansion, showed us where the new attractions were going to be and what they were going to be like. He showed us the maps of the expansion and went into detail what they are going to be like. He spoke as well about the third park they were planning on building where the overflow parking now sits. It was a great walk and a good way to get some exercise in the morning but also an awesome tour. The other person who did the walk really did not talk much, but I am sure if you ask questions they will open up, especially about the park expansion plans.


----------



## toocherie

Interesting about the third park--what did he say?


----------



## Disney Princess

toocherie - that was my question as well.  I had not heard about plans for a third park.  I am interested in this tidbit.


----------



## kinhops

toocherie said:


> Interesting about the third park--what did he say?



That is about it, that they were planning a third park over where the overflow parking is when the parking structure fills up (over on the other side of Harbor somewhere, I have driven by it but can't remember the exact location). We really did not press him about it, but he sure had a TON of information to hand out. Makes me wonder if he was some big wig who just liked to get out in the morning and walk around with customers. He did say he has been a DVC member for 19 years.


----------



## kinhops

Here we go, I found some info on it:

http://oc.metblogs.com/2009/04/01/3rd-disneyland-resort-themepark-a-go/


----------



## TheRobbs

kinhops said:


> Here we go, I found some info on it:
> 
> http://oc.metblogs.com/2009/04/01/3rd-disneyland-resort-themepark-a-go/



There is NO 3rd PARK!!! Trust me!! I would know.


----------



## dwelty

While the link is an April fools joke, the property in question is for a third park.  Once the economy imporves and DCA has been redone, this will be much more likely.  I would not look for anything sooner than 10 years out.


----------



## TheRobbs

dwelty said:


> While the link is an April fools joke, the property in question is for a third park.  Once the economy imporves and DCA has been redone, this will be much more likely.  I would not look for anything sooner than 10 years out.



That is true!! But more like no sooner than 15 years.


----------



## kinhops




----------



## Longhairbear

TheRobbs said:


> That is true!! But more like no sooner than 15 years.



Didn't Disney make an agreement with the city that the property would not remain a parking area for more than x amount of years?


----------



## Greysword

Reddog noticed his VGC vacation planner ont he DVC site indicates the room was made with Reservation Points, but his WDW stay is usig Vacation Points (http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2351103).

Did this happen with you and do you know why there is a difference?

Thanks,

- Chris


----------



## Nonsuch

I've just read all 121 pages of this thread 
...this is my first post!
I stayed at the Grand last week (the hotel, not the club), with my room looking out over the new pool at the DVC wing.

I have not joined, but did listen to a DVC sales pitch.
The guide offered me $97/point, although webcast pricing is $92 

Reading through this thread, it is clear the price is always changing and early buyers paid more.  It is also seems sales have been much slower than expected.


----------



## DVCGeek

Nonsuch said:


> I've just read all 121 pages of this thread
> ...this is my first post!



welcome and that is quite an accomplishment!  you are quite right about pricing differences and that has been a subject of contention at times.  Let us know if (when? ) you choose to buy.


----------



## Nonsuch

DVCGeek said:


> welcome and that is quite an accomplishment!  you are quite right about pricing differences and that has been a subject of contention at times.  Let us know if (when? ) you choose to buy.



My wife and I have been staying at the Grand for many years, and our check-in paperwork is always put in folder that says "Heard the best kept Disney Secret?"
When we spotted the hole for the Grand expansion from the Disneyland Hotel, we finally decided to find out about the "Secret".  At that time, our DVC Guide said we would need to buy in Florida in order to get priority for GCV.  We might have bought at that time, but the Guide would not communicate with us via email.  

Last week, we took a tour of the models and found the studios are much more spacious than a standard room at the Grand.  Most rooms at the Grand have 2 queen beds, which makes the room feel cramped.  The proximity to World of Color will increase interest in GCV, once the show starts in the Spring.

This morning, I left a voicemail for our Guide requesting she email me.


----------



## DVCGeek

Nonsuch said:


> This morning, I left a voicemail for our Guide requesting she email me.



Good luck- normally guides aren't supposed to communicate by e-mail (other than 'cleared' promotional form letters that happen to have their name on them) so a return phone call is much more likely!  I hope you buy in and love your membership.


----------



## Nonsuch

DVCGeek said:


> Good luck- normally guides aren't supposed to communicate by e-mail (other than 'cleared' promotional form letters that happen to have their name on them) so a return phone call is much more likely!  I hope you buy in and love your membership.


That type of outdated policy slows down sales, no wonder the GCV is not sold out 

I sold a house with all communication via email and fax.  I only met the agent twice, to sign the listing and to sign the closing paperwork


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

kinhops said:


>



WOW!  Nice pics.


----------



## bumbershoot

Nonsuch said:


> That type of outdated policy slows down sales, no wonder the GCV is not sold out
> 
> I sold a house with all communication via email and fax.  I only met the agent twice, to sign the listing and to sign the closing paperwork



I don't know that it slows things down. I much prefer email, but I knew that Jim wasn't going to respond like that.  So I'd email all my questions so he would know what we needed to know, then he'd call back and answer.  It ended up working for me, b/c I had the ability to state it all (instead of forgetting things in conversation, since our guide's a talker and so am I), and he was able to work the way they are supposed to work.


----------



## ACDSNY

kinhops said:


>


 
We had the same room in October and loved the view!  Great pics!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> We had the same room in October and loved the view!  Great pics!



Did you request the park view or just get it?  Just curious.


----------



## tjkraz

Nonsuch said:


> Reading through this thread, it is clear the price is always changing and early buyers paid more.  It is also seems sales have been much slower than expected.



I'd say that sales are slower than most of us anticipated they would be.  However the fact that Disney only built 50 villas in the first place suggests they had their own reservations over how it would sell.  



Nonsuch said:


> That type of outdated policy slows down sales, no wonder the GCV is not sold out
> 
> I sold a house with all communication via email and fax.  I only met the agent twice, to sign the listing and to sign the closing paperwork



Not really apples-to-apples.  The agent doesn't have a lot of potential liability when communicating with a *seller *via email.  But putting things in writing to a *buyer *could have negative repercussions years down the road.  A seemingly benign comment like "you shouldn't have any trouble booking your Home resort 10 months prior to arrival" could come back to haunt Disney if put into writing.  

While many Guides will now give out their addresses and field questions via email, most will respond to the inquiries by telephone.  They may respond to standard questions about pricing or incentives via email, but the list of topics is pretty limited.


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Did you request the park view or just get it? Just curious.


 
No request on our reservation, but we were checking in around 9AM.  We were originally assigned a first floor unit and I asked if we could be a little higher up.  We were very surprised and happy when we received our room assignment around 4PM.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> No request on our reservation, but we were checking in around 9AM.  We were originally assigned a first floor unit and I asked if we could be a little higher up.  We were very surprised and happy when we received our room assignment around 4PM.



I wouldn't mind waiting till 4pm for that view!  Can't wait till Spring break.


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I wouldn't mind waiting till 4pm for that view! Can't wait till Spring break.


 
Here's hoping you get some pixie dust and get a great view in March.  I'm hoping for a repeat next November, this time I put the request on our reservation so I probably won't be so lucky.


----------



## stopher1

ACDSNY said:


> Here's hoping you get some pixie dust and get a great view in March.  I'm hoping for a repeat next November, this time I put the request on our reservation so I probably won't be so lucky.



I called a week prior to my arrival and added the request on my reservation for my stay a couple of weeks ago - and got that same view in the studio right next door - 4504.  It was awesome!


----------



## zendisney

We bought in when they first went on sale...
got a great deal. We are looking forward to staying there in the near future.


----------



## Nonsuch

DVCGeek said:


> Good luck- normally guides aren't supposed to communicate by e-mail (other than 'cleared' promotional form letters that happen to have their name on them) so a return phone call is much more likely!  I hope you buy in and love your membership.


As predicted: my Guide responded to my request for an email, with a phone call 
I asked for the webcast price of 220 points at $92, and she told me the information needed to process the order 
These are June use year, so I get points for 2009 now 

I will be making my first DVC reservation in a few days


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Congrats Nonsuch!


----------



## stopher1

Nonsuch said:


> These are June use year, so I get points for 2009 now
> 
> I will be making my first DVC reservation in a few days



  Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## pycees312

if anyone has not recieved thier founding members gift. I highly suggest to call. After reading that many members alreasy had thiers I called..
At first I was told no one has them yet until I told the lady people on the message boards have them and have posted pictures. She took my info and said she would call me back. 4 days later I get a call that they are shipping my gift out to me and it should arrive in 1 weeks time. Well it's actually been more than that so i'm calling again. But just wanted to put that out there for anyone else who did not get thiers.


----------



## Nonsuch

stopher1 said:


> Congrats and Welcome Home!


Thanks, everyone.
This thread helped me decide to join 

Information is usually spread among many threads on many boards, but this is some of the information I found in this thread (spread over 100 pages):

Grand Californian expansion
751 rooms increased to 954 plus DVC

GCV rooms
2 grand villas
23 2 bedroom
23 2 bedroom lockoff
  (1 bedroom with studio)

Total points
1,136,968

Sales estimate as of 6/26/2009 (6 months of sales)
1800 recorded contracts
wild guess of 200 points/contract
1800 x 200 = 361k --> 36% sold

Views
77% of DVC rooms have theme park view
others are pool view

Use Year
June - Dec receive points for 2009
Jan - May first points are 2010

Valet
$17/day​


----------



## franandaj

Just to throw in some random contrary information



Nonsuch said:


> wild guess of 200 points/contract



I only added on 165 points



Nonsuch said:


> Use Year
> June - Dec receive points for 2009
> Jan - May first points are 2010



Since I added on with Disney they matched my existing September use year, I bought in June but my points actually started in Sept 09, which was OK because I bought them mostly to use in the Spring during F&W


----------



## ACDSNY

Nonsuch said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> This thread helped me decide to join


 
Welcome to the Neighborhood!

One tip I received from these boards was to break up larger contracts into smaller ones, that way it's easier if you ever wanted to sell.  Smaller contracts are considered to be 100 points or less.


----------



## toocherie

ACDSNY said:


> Welcome to the Neighborhood!
> 
> One tip I received from these boards was to break up larger contracts into smaller ones, that way it's easier if you ever wanted to sell.  Smaller contracts are considered to be 100 points or less.



I believe that if you buy direct, you have to have at least one 160-point contract--so nonsuch could have a 160 point and a 60 point contract.


----------



## ACDSNY

toocherie said:


> I believe that if you buy direct, you have to have at least one 160-point contract--so nonsuch could have a 160 point and a 60 point contract.


 
Typically that's correct.  There have been some cases were people were allowed to break the first purchase into 100/xxx or 100/xx/xx

First purchasers can buy into AKV & SSR at 100 points.  This isn't talked about too often, but it can happen.


----------



## Nonsuch

toocherie said:


> I believe that if you buy direct, you have to have at least one 160-point contract--so nonsuch could have a 160 point and a 60 point contract.


I forgot to ask my Guide about that.  I'll check if it is not too late.

I had thought that 220 might not even cover our needs, and so we would not be selling off points.  Rethinking the issue, if for some reason we are selling all our points the smaller contracts will easier to unload.  

It's hard to think about selling points, when I can't even make a reservation


----------



## stopher1

Nonsuch said:


> It's hard to think about selling points, when I can't even make a reservation



True, but once it's done, it's done, and you can't break it up later on - ever.  It's best to do it while you can.  Even if your contract were to be written up today and had been fedex'd out to you, as long as you haven't sent back the signed docs they can rewrite them.  It's not too late.  

When we got our VGC points, I had our guide rewrite the contracts twice, adding more points each time.  It's really not a big deal.


----------



## DVCGeek

My 2010 dues are up online!  Actual 2009 real estate taxes for VGC were zero, so that dropped my balance forward from 2009 down.  Not that it was big on my 50 points to begin with, but lower dues always = good.    Everything seemed to be in order from what I reviewed; I'll plug it into my spreadsheets at home over the weekend!


----------



## kinhops

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Did you request the park view or just get it?  Just curious.



When I checked in around 10am I asked what kind of view I had and they said it was a partial park view. I asked if I was willing to wait to get into my room if there would be a park view available. The cast members looked on her computer for a little bit and said if I was willing to wait there would be a park view available. My recommendation is to call DVC and request a park view room (they will put it in the notes) and then check in on the day of your arrival early and ask if you can get a park view room. If there is one available you should be able to nab it, but like always it will be a first come first serve I imagine.


----------



## JimmyJam838

DVCGeek said:


> My 2010 dues are up online!



My 2009 dues only show being prorated for 32 days.  Anyone else have a different number of days?


----------



## ACDSNY

JimmyJam838 said:


> My 2009 dues only show being prorated for 32 days. Anyone else have a different number of days?


 
I paid ours back in Oct, but they were also for 32 days.  I believe it's for 11/30/09 - 12/31/09.


----------



## DVCGeek

JimmyJam838 said:


> My 2009 dues only show being prorated for 32 days.  Anyone else have a different number of days?



Not here- my "GCAL" lines for 2009 are also 32 days.  No RE taxes; 50 point contract has: *Subtotal - 2009 Operating and Capital Reserves  	$ 13.12*
{under Balance Forward at the top of my statement; there was no BF for my BLT contract since i actually paid for it in '09 by monthly withdrawals...}


----------



## dcfromva

JimmyJam838 said:


> My 2009 dues only show being prorated for 32 days.  Anyone else have a different number of days?



That's what I have, too (32 days). That is what they estimated, but since VGC actually opened earlier than planned I figured we would have to pay more when they got it all figured out.   _(It is a nice Christmas present not to have to pay more.  )_
I paid 2009 online already and since I paid estimated property taxes for 2009 which turned out to be zero I received a credit towards 2010 dues.    Nice!


----------



## kerickson

Nonsuch said:


> As predicted: my Guide responded to my request for an email, with a phone call
> I asked for the webcast price of 220 points at $92, and she told me the information needed to process the order
> These are June use year, so I get points for 2009 now
> 
> I will be making my first DVC reservation in a few days



Congrats!  Are you getting the Castle to Castle promo?  Free APs is a great promo.  We just had our 3rd trip this year with our free APs.  Was tempted to add on more to get more for next year DL and the next WDW!
Also, make sure your UY of June works well for your travel habits, you should have a choice.  June is a a great UY if you travel in the Summer or Fall, not so great if you travel in the winter/spring.


----------



## Nonsuch

stopher1 said:


> True, but once it's done, it's done, and you can't break it up later on - ever.  It's best to do it while you can.


My purchase will be split into 2 contracts, 110 points each.
My Guide did not say anything about a 160 point minimum first contract.


----------



## Nonsuch

kerickson said:


> Congrats!  Are you getting the Castle to Castle promo?  Free APs is a great promo.


I was told, either free AP or point discount -- not both.
The fine print of the Castle to Castle offer says:


> This offer is only valid for The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and cannot be combined with any other offers or discounts.


The point discount is much more valuable, and we would only use a WDW passport for at most a week.  It might end up being Disney's loss, since those "free" passports might have motivated a cross-country vacation.



kerickson said:


> Also, make sure your UY of June works well for your travel habits, you should have a choice.  June is a a great UY if you travel in the Summer or Fall, not so great if you travel in the winter/spring.


June seems good in the short term:  we get 2009 points now, and 2010 points in June.
I don't understand the advantage of having the UY aligned with travel.


----------



## bumbershoot

Nonsuch said:


> June seems good in the short term:  we get 2009 points now, and 2010 points in June.
> I don't understand the advantage of having the UY aligned with travel.



It's based on IF you have to cancel.

For instance, we have a Feb UY.  Our first big trip is planned for December of 2010.  For this trip we have already banked our remaining points into '10 (did that end of September, I believe).  We will be using '10 points, and in all likelihood a good portion of '11 points, which we will borrow.

If for some reason at the last minute we have to cancel our next year's trip, there will be almost no time to travel with the banked '09 points before they expire, there will be no time left at all to bank the '10 points for the future b/c that would have had to be done by the end of September if I'm getting that right LOL, and our borrowed '11 points will be lost as well if we can't travel between dec and end of Jan, expiring in early '11 since they were pulled into the '10 UY.

Little bit of gambling going on there!

If this were the time that we ALWAYS were going to book, a Feb UY would be too "dangerous" IMO.  But we homeschool and hubby's job is flexible, so it just works out that December is when we're doing this trip...future trips can be whenever we want.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> June seems good in the short term:  we get 2009 points now, and 2010 points in June.
> I don't understand the advantage of having the UY aligned with travel.



Take a look at this thread explaining UY.  It could potentially be very important and when you purchase is the only time you get to choose.  It cannot be changed without selling your contract and buying a new one.

Understanding UY

For GCV I actually added a new UY b/c our travel to DL is much different than WDW.  I also know that I have several things that could potentially lead to cancellations so it was important to have the best UY possible in case that happened.


----------



## Nonsuch

bumbershoot said:


> It's based on IF you have to cancel...


Thanks for the example.  We do tend to make a small DLR trip in February, but there is no pattern to our longer vacations.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Nonsuch said:


> As predicted: my Guide responded to my request for an email, with a phone call
> I asked for the webcast price of 220 points at $92, and she told me the information needed to process the order
> These are June use year, so I get points for 2009 now
> 
> I will be making my first DVC reservation in a few days



It's amazing to me (and still burns me up ) that they could _still_ be handing out 2009 points in December of 2009 for a June UY for a recent purchase when I, and plenty of others, purchased points back in April and are not entitled to any 2009 points due to having a Feb-March-April UY!


----------



## TLinden16

I just added on 50 VGC points.


----------



## stopher1

TLinden16 said:


> I just added on 50 VGC points.



Congrats!


----------



## nunzia

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> It's amazing to me (and still burns me up ) that they could _still_ be handing out 2009 points in December of 2009 for a June UY for a recent purchase when I, and plenty of others, purchased points back in April and are not entitled to any 2009 points due to having a Feb-March-April UY!



I have a March use year, so none for me as well..but hey, I knew it going in and although I'm totally borrowed up, at least I hope to 'catch up' soon


----------



## Onetrue

I have stayed at the Grand Villas 6 times since it opened and they are AWESOME!


----------



## lulubelle

Wow Onetrue - six times!  That is awesome.  Which room types were you in and which room numbers/views were your favorites?  We have stayed twice for one night only.  Really looking forward to "Girls only trip" when I stay for 3 nights (Feb 27-Mar 2).  And then Mother's Day weekend.  Hey, I am the mom and it is what I really want.


----------



## Longhairbear

I just booked 2 nights in May. We are hoping that World Of Color will have debuted on time, and we can see it a few times. We don't really care to watch it from the room, so I made no view request, but will want to see it from the viewing area on the roof, and on the ground in DCA.


----------



## nunzia

Longhairbear said:


> I just booked 2 nights in May. We are hoping that World Of Color will have debuted on time, and we can see it a few times. We don't really care to watch it from the room, so I made no view request, but will want to see it from the viewing area on the roof, and on the ground in DCA.



We're also there in May..Food & Wine and WOC..looking forward to it! I hope they have a Fantasmic type viewing area. I know the place will be packed and would happily fork over more cash to see it in a chair with snacks.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Onetrue said:


> I have stayed at the Grand Villas 6 times since it opened and they are AWESOME!



I think I'm suffering from "vacation envy".   Six times!  That is amazing.


----------



## Disney Princess

lulubelle said:


> And then Mother's Day weekend.  Hey, I am the mom and it is what I really want.



Happy Mother's Day!!!!  That is the right attitude - it is YOUR day and you should celebrate in a way that makes you happy.  My mom would want the exact same thing.


----------



## Longhairbear

nunzia said:


> We're also there in May..Food & Wine and WOC..looking forward to it! I hope they have a Fantasmic type viewing area. I know the place will be packed and would happily fork over more cash to see it in a chair with snacks.


There is a viewing deck at the villas, and they are building a special viewing area for the crowds at DCA. Rumor has it that the WOC show will have free Showpass, like Fastpass, first come first serve for a space by the water.


----------



## lulubelle

nunzia said:


> We're also there in May..Food & Wine and WOC..looking forward to it! I hope they have a Fantasmic type viewing area. I know the place will be packed and would happily fork over more cash to see it in a chair with snacks.



I would pay, too.  Like the F! package.  But I am also hoping our viewing area is good and not too crowded.  The WOC show is supposed to be spectacular.  I love the F&W events, too.  Yeah for all of us going in May!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Merry Christmas, fellow VGC owners!

My dh is on the permanent 'nice' list for AWHILE!   He bought me 50 more points at VGC for Christmas so we now have 210 total and a whole world of possibilities!  Plus, he was able to get our 2009 UY points so that means I can switch part of our 2010 half marathon/ Labor Day ressies from the Hojos to the Villas!    I am now more willing to suck up the high weekend point per night cost for 1 night given that that those 50 2009 UY points are more like developer/bonus points since there were very little dues assessed on them.  I am really getting the hang of this DVC logic.   We also changed our Mother's Day ressie from a studio to a 1 bedroom because, after coming back from the 2 bdrm lock off we stayed in a couple weeks ago we got spoiled and I doubt we will stay in a studio again for awhile.

Of course, this means after our Labor Day weekend trip, I will have only 36 of our 2010 points remaining which I really want to bank for a potential Hawaii trip in 2011 but I seem to be MUCH better at borrowing than I am at banking!


----------



## ACDSNY

justkeepswimmin said:


> Merry Christmas, fellow VGC owners!
> 
> My dh is on the permanent 'nice' list for AWHILE! He bought me 50 more points at VGC for Christmas
> 
> I seem to be MUCH better at borrowing than I am at banking!


 
Congrats on your add-on!

I understand the last part very well...it doesn't seem to matter how many points we have I'm always borrowing.

I'm hoping for Happy New Year points at VGC.


----------



## stopher1

justkeepswimmin said:


> My dh is on the permanent 'nice' list for AWHILE!   He bought me 50 more points at VGC for Christmas



We got ourselves another 55 points for Christmas too   A belated Merry Christmas to you all, and Happy New Year too!


----------



## toocherie

congrats to everyone who added on points!


----------



## Nonsuch

Nonsuch said:


> It's hard to think about selling points, when I can't even make a reservation



I've booked our first trip 

No problem getting a 1-bedroom February 22-26, which is less than 2 months away.  There is also "good availability" for our second choice of March 7-11.

The 1-bedroom will make our first trip extra special, although a studio would have been fine.  I hope we will not be spoiled forever, and always want a 1-bedroom


----------



## thelionqueen

Nonsuch said:


> I hope we will not be spoiled forever, and always want a 1-bedroom




Trust me, once you stay in a 1BR, it is INFINITELY harder to go back to a studio!!  I've read that over and over and over again over the last few years, and after "doing the deed" of staying in a 1BR, I cannot imagine anything smaller.  In fact, I'm already moving up to 2BR for our next trip!


----------



## ACDSNY

Nonsuch said:


> I've booked our first trip
> 
> The 1-bedroom will make our first trip extra special, although a studio would have been fine. I hope we will not be spoiled forever, and always want a 1-bedroom


 
Enjoy your first trip home, you'll never want a studio again!  I've gotten to the point if there's more than two of us then no studio.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Nonsuch said:


> I've booked our first trip
> 
> 
> The 1-bedroom will make our first trip extra special, although a studio would have been fine.  I hope we will not be spoiled forever, and always want a 1-bedroom



Just to echo what everyone else is saying here, we just completed a 3 night stay in a 2 bdrm lockoff and I called member services on the DRIVE HOME, to change our 2 nights at Mother's Day from a studio to a 1 bedroom.  Until it is just my dh and I again, I doubt we will ever stay in a studio again. We did stay  in one here in September and while it was very nice, the 1 bedroom truly felt like a home away from home and not a hotel.  I want that feeling every trip so that was also the big reason my dh added on points as a Christmas present.   I am so addicted!


----------



## Longhairbear

justkeepswimmin said:


> Just to echo what everyone else is saying here, we just completed a 3 night stay in a 2 bdrm lockoff and I called member services on the DRIVE HOME, to change our 2 nights at Mother's Day from a studio to a 1 bedroom.  Until it is just my dh and I again, I doubt we will ever stay in a studio again. We did stay  in one here in September and while it was very nice, the 1 bedroom truly felt like a home away from home and not a hotel.  I want that feeling every trip so that was also the big reason my dh added on points as a Christmas present.   I am so addicted!


We also got spoiled. We only get a studio when that's all we have points for.


----------



## franandaj

justkeepswimmin said:


> I doubt we will ever stay in a studio again. We did stay  in one here in September and while it was very nice, the 1 bedroom truly felt like a home away from home and not a hotel.  I want that feeling every trip so that was also the big reason my dh added on points as a Christmas present.   I am so addicted!



I've haven't stayed in a studio yet, but just love the one bedrooms! For me just staying at the GCV will be a luxury considering that the walk from the park to get to our car may possibly be longer than the actual drive to our real home! We have five 1 & 2 night trips booked so far in the next year, and that's how many times we have ever stayed over in Anaheim in over ten years!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> *We have five 1 & 2 night trips booked so far in the next year*, and that's how many times we have ever stayed over in Anaheim in over ten years!



Oh how fun!  I wish I were living closer so I could get there more often.  I LOVE staying there.  Can't wait to go back in May.  We were going to be there in July, but ended up moving our trip up several weeks, so I'm very excited!


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Oh how fun!  I wish I were living closer so I could get there more often.  I LOVE staying there.  Can't wait to go back in May.  We were going to be there in July, but ended up moving our trip up several weeks, so I'm very excited!



Also please let me know where you'll be posting reports on you upcoming stay at WDW, we're only 9 days behind you with the same resorts, but in reverse order.  We might possibly overlap at the THV.


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> Also please let me know where you'll be posting reports on you upcoming stay at WDW, we're only 9 days behind you with the same resorts, but in reverse order.  We might possibly overlap at the THV.



  Nice.  Enjoy your stay!  I doubt that I'll have a TR posted before you leave...but I'll try.  I "might" be able to do a live one - and I might not.  It kind of depends.  We'll have my folks along as well, and after the kids are in bed (when I'd probably post some stuff) they'll probably want to sit and talk...so I'm not promising anything.  But I'll sure try!


----------



## ACDSNY

Over the last year we've been switching from a FEB UY to AUG UY.  The process of buying and selling is almost complete, we've put our last SSR contract up for sale and added on the same amount of points at VGC. 

These are Happy New Year to me points!


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Nice.  Enjoy your stay!  I doubt that I'll have a TR posted before you leave...but I'll try.  I "might" be able to do a live one - and I might not.  It kind of depends.  We'll have my folks along as well, and after the kids are in bed (when I'd probably post some stuff) they'll probably want to sit and talk...so I'm not promising anything.  But I'll sure try!




We'll have the folks as well but no kids. I've planned lots of downtime in the resorts so I hope to do a live TR. I just remember enjoying your photos from the GCV when you were out here for your solo trip.

We'll be in the park (DL, sorry that's the only one I call "the park") on NYE this year. First time out of the house on that night in over 10 years. I know it will be crowded, but it should be fun!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> We'll have the folks as well but no kids. I've planned lots of downtime in the resorts so I hope to do a live TR. *I just remember enjoying your photos from the GCV when you were out here for your solo trip.*
> 
> *We'll be in the park (DL, sorry that's the only one I call "the park") *on NYE this year. First time out of the house on that night in over 10 years. I know it will be crowded, but it should be fun!



How nice you are!   In case you were interested in a few more... here's my TR from my recent trip west  Stopher's DL Solo Trip Nov/Dec 2009

I do too!  But for me it goes back to my days of working in "the park."   It's funny because my DW never worked in the park, but after nearly 16 years of marriage and 2 years dating prior to that, she knows exactly what I am referring to whenever I mention "the park"!  My kids have even picked up on it.   I don't do it all the time with other people, but even then it does still come out.  And whenever I'm talking with my old fellow CM friends, wow, it's all any of us say.  When we lived in Orange just moments from the park, I'd call my wife up from work and ask if she wanted to go get some dinner in the park sometimes... what fun that was.  Ahh to have that luxury once more.  Maybe someday...


----------



## BeccaG

stopher1 said:


> . . .I do too!  But for me it goes back to my days of working in "the park."




I wonder how many DVC westcoasters are former cast members?  I am, stopher1 is. . anyone else?


----------



## lisah0711

BeccaG said:


> I wonder how many DVC westcoasters are former cast members?  I am, stopher1 is. . anyone else?



I am!  Tomorrowland Merchandise Hostess 1978-1979 -- I can sew your name on your Mickey Mouse ears!


----------



## I'm_Wishing

After more than a year of debate, we finally decided to become members at VGC!I think it was more of a present for us than the kids.Already planning our trips for the next few years.


----------



## lisah0711

I'm_Wishing said:


> After more than a year of debate, we finally decided to become members at VGC!I think it was more of a present for us than the kids.Already planning our trips for the next few years.



Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## stopher1

lisah0711 said:


> I am!  Tomorrowland Merchandise Hostess 1978-1979 -- I can sew your name on your Mickey Mouse ears!



  The real question is, would you charge less than they do at the park though?  

I was in Fantasyland Foods, primarily at Carnation Plaza Gardens.  1987-90.  I can still scoop an awesome ice cream cone!



BeccaG said:


> I wonder how many DVC westcoasters are former cast members?  I am, stopher1 is. . anyone else?



Where were you Becca?



I'm_Wishing said:


> After more than a year of debate, we finally decided to become members at VGC!I think it was more of a present for us than the kids.Already planning our trips for the next few years.



Awesome!  Congrats, Welcome Home, and Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## BeccaG

stopher1 said:


> Where were you Becca?



I was a character host from 96-98 and moved over to inoventions when it opened until January of 2000.


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm_Wishing said:


> After more than a year of debate, we finally decided to become members at VGC!I think it was more of a present for us than the kids.Already planning our trips for the next few years.


 
Welcome!  I think you'll be very happy with VGC.  It's such a nice short flight to Orange County for those Disney fixes.  Got to love those Southwest Ding Fares.


----------



## lulubelle

I wish I could join the "former CM club", but my DD can!

She went through the College Program.  Started at Buzz, opened Nemo, went to Dream Squad, was a Plaid and finished up in Guest Relations at The Grand.

She is graduating from college in May and I hope she returns to Disney, but I think it is more my dream than hers!

Meanwhile, I bought AKL with her CM discount, but paid full price for GCV. Oh, the shame, I know.


----------



## lisah0711

stopher1 said:


> The real question is, would you charge less than they do at the park though?



We didn't charge to sew the names back then but we didn't have the fancy sewing machines then either.  In fact, we also had to make the bows to turn the Mickey ears into the Minnie ears!  



BeccaG said:


> I was a character host from 96-98 and moved over to inoventions when it opened until January of 2000.



I bet you have a lot of interesting stories about hanging out with the characters.  When I was at DL the poor characters had to fend for themselves.  



lulubelle said:


> I wish I could join the "former CM club", but my DD can!
> 
> She went through the College Program.  Started at Buzz, opened Nemo, went to Dream Squad, was a Plaid and finished up in Guest Relations at The Grand.
> 
> She is graduating from college in May and I hope she returns to Disney, but I think it is more my dream than hers!
> 
> Meanwhile, I bought AKL with her CM discount, but paid full price for GCV. Oh, the shame, I know.



Wow your daughter got to do a lot!  

Happy New Year to all the VGC Owners!


----------



## stopher1

Happy New Year!  Here's to a great 2010.


----------



## ACDSNY

Here's to all our magical stays at the VGC in 2010!  Happy New Year!


----------



## marts35

Can't wait to go to VGC in 2010  Happy New Year!


----------



## lulubelle

HAPPY NEW YEAR fellow DVC'ers!

Only seven more weeks til my next stay at GCV - can'twait!


----------



## Donald is #1

Happy New Year Everyone!!!  


Now for a question:  does anyone have a recommendation on where I should buy my DL ticket?  Is the best place just from the DL website?


----------



## rmonty02

I'm_Wishing said:


> After more than a year of debate, we finally decided to become members at VGC!I think it was more of a present for us than the kids.Already planning our trips for the next few years.



Congrats and WELCOME HOME!!

My laptop has been with the "geek squad" for a month and I just caught up with this thread.  So VERY belated Merry Christmas to all and Happy New Year! May your 2010 be filled with lots of MAGICAL vacations


----------



## ACDSNY

Donald is #1 said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Now for a question: does anyone have a recommendation on where I should buy my DL ticket? Is the best place just from the DL website?


 
I really haven't found anything cheaper than DL website or Disney Stores.  Costco last year had AP and they sell the Southern CA City Pass.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

BeccaG said:


> I wonder how many DVC westcoasters are former cast members?  I am, stopher1 is. . anyone else?



I am...1983 (one summer!), Tomorrowland Terrace, back when it was also called "Coke Terrace".

Boy, that was a while ago.

Coming up on our second GCV stay!


----------



## dwelty

wideeyedwonder said:


> I am...1983 (one summer!), Tomorrowland Terrace, back when it was also called "Coke Terrace".
> 
> Boy, that was a while ago.
> 
> Coming up on our second GCV stay!



I am, Custodial 1987-89,  Adventureland-Frontierland attractions 89-91


----------



## dwelty

ACDSNY said:


> I really haven't found anything cheaper than DL website or Disney Stores.  Costco last year had AP and they sell the Southern CA City Pass.



So Cal Costco stores have a 4 day park hopper on sale now. Cannot remember the price, but it was much less than at the gate.  I do not think you have to be a so cal resident to use these.


----------



## Tandelothien

I just wanted to say hello to everyone and thank you for all the help you've unknowingly given me   I have now read through all 126 pages of this thread so I hope I don't ask any questions that have already been answered, lol.  
We (my sister and I) joined DVC on the 13th December on our last Disneyland trip and will have our first trip "home" in October, the wait is killing me


----------



## kerickson

Welcome Home Tandelothien! 

No CM experience here, but my Dance Troup performed at the Carnation Cafe back in '88.  We danced to the theme from Star Wars, I still remember some of the moves


----------



## Donald is #1

ACDSNY said:


> I really haven't found anything cheaper than DL website or Disney Stores.  Costco last year had AP and they sell the Southern CA City Pass.





dwelty said:


> So Cal Costco stores have a 4 day park hopper on sale now. Cannot remember the price, but it was much less than at the gate.  I do not think you have to be a so cal resident to use these.



Thanks!


----------



## lulukate

Can't wait - our first visit to VGC will be February of this year and we are treating my nieces who have never been to Disney before - am so, so excited.


----------



## nunzia

Tandelothien said:


> I just wanted to say hello to everyone and thank you for all the help you've unknowingly given me   I have now read through all 126 pages of this thread so I hope I don't ask any questions that have already been answered, lol.
> We (my sister and I) joined DVC on the 13th December on our last Disneyland trip and will have our first trip "home" in October, the wait is killing me



Welcome!


----------



## ACDSNY

lulukate said:


> Can't wait - our first visit to VGC will be February of this year and we are treating my nieces who have never been to Disney before - am so, so excited.


 
I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time taking the nieces since they're newbies!  It's great to see the parks through new eyes.


----------



## toocherie

lulukate said:


> Can't wait - our first visit to VGC will be February of this year and we are treating my nieces who have never been to Disney before - am so, so excited.



Welcome home!  Which office did you buy out of?


----------



## lulukate

Hi
Long story - we were already planning to visit in Feb staying at GCH and had contacted DVC to arrange a tour of the villas during our trip.  DVC recently became licensed to sell in our area and we were able to cancel our existing reservations and use points instead so decided to take the plunge before even heading to California.  We have thought about becoming members for some time (this will be our fourth trip since 2006) and mostly considered resales as we weren't able to deal directly with DVC before from home.    We chose VGC because of proximity to our home and decided to purchase from Disney as the resale options were actually more expensive for VGC plus there was very few VGC resales available.

D


----------



## lark

Recently back from our first trip at VGC.  Very impressed with the unit -- all the amenities were really top notch.  We had hoped for a paradise pier view, but ended up on the end of the tower, looking toward the east -- room 4514.  Still better than the hotel's theme park view, but the rooms facing south would have been nice.  The 6th floor lounge was closed for refurbishment.  

First attempt posting pictures here.  Hopefully it works.  If it does, I'll try to 
post a few more later.  No zoom on the pictures.

Directly off balcony:






Looking to the right:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for the pictures lark!  I really haven't seen many from that side of the Villas.


----------



## lark

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks for the pictures lark!  I really haven't seen many from that side of the Villas.



You bet.  It was a pretty interesting spot.  You're literally right above the park.  As you can see, we mostly had a huge pine tree right in front of us.  I think we were in the only 1 BR on that side of the villas, so I guess this would be the view from pretty much all of them, except maybe the 6th floor is a bit higher than the tree.

The left view is the pool.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Still a nice view.


----------



## lark

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Still a nice view.



Extremely relaxing and serene.  I think maybe in the summer when the pool is in full use mode, it might be a bit louder; the water slide is close by.  But it was really a really nice spot.  Also, Grizzly Rapids was closed down for refurbishment, so I'm not sure whether that adds noise, but the big pine trees towering above the balcony were great, and because it faces due east, or reasonably close, it gets the morning sunrise.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I wonder if there are any rooms with "bad" views.   I haven't seen any online yet.  Has anybody had a view that was terrible?


----------



## lark

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I wonder if there are any rooms with "bad" views.   I haven't seen any online yet.  Has anybody had a view that was terrible?



We walked by a few on the ground floor that I would be disappointed to get.  There are a couple on the east side that I think have a patio, not a balcony, that faces the fenced/walled in area containing the pool equipment and pump.  I wouldn't love being on the second or ground floor there.  It's back near where the path leading from gas grills meets up with the pool entrance.


----------



## littlepixie

Since you all have bought DGCV points....can someone tell me if they still get to use points to get concierge??? 

Also what is the cost per point?


----------



## disney4metoo

littlepixie said:


> Since you all have bought DGCV points....can someone tell me if they still get to use points to get concierge???
> 
> Also what is the cost per point?



No, now that VGC is open, points cannot be used for concierge or hotel rooms for the Grand Californian. They can be used at the Disneyland Hotel or PP.


----------



## littlepixie

disney4metoo said:


> No, now that VGC is open, points cannot be used for concierge or hotel rooms for the Grand Californian. They can be used at the Disneyland Hotel or PP.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## kerickson

Is there a graphic yet of which rooms are 2BR lock off vs 2BR? If yes, is it in this string or can you post a link?


----------



## lark

kerickson said:


> Is there a graphic yet of which rooms are 2BR lock off vs 2BR? If yes, is it in this string or can you post a link?



The little map they give you of the resort has been scanned and posted somewhere in this thread or on these boards, but I can't find it.  It's pretty clear on the map which rooms are which.  The smallest ones are the studios; the medium ones are 1BRs and the big ones are the 2 BRs.  The ones that show as 2 BRs on the map are dedicated two BRs, and I think that all of the 1 BRs are next to studios, so these would be the lockoffs.  It only shows the floor plan for one floor, but I think it's the same on floors 1-5, with the difference on floor 6 being that they are GVs.


----------



## Nonsuch

lark said:


> The little map they give you of the resort has been scanned and posted somewhere in this thread or on these boards, but I can't find it.  It's pretty clear on the map which rooms are which.  The smallest ones are the studios; the medium ones are 1BRs and the big ones are the 2 BRs.  The ones that show as 2 BRs on the map are dedicated two BRs, and I think that all of the 1 BRs are next to studios, so these would be the lockoffs.  It only shows the floor plan for one floor, but I think it's the same on floors 1-5, with the difference on floor 6 being that they are GVs.



Grand Californian Map


----------



## Caropooh

BeccaG said:


> I wonder how many DVC westcoasters are former cast members?  I am, stopher1 is. . anyone else?


DH (alanapapa) and I both are. He worked Food Service (Carnation Plaza Gardens and Stage Door Cafe from !979-1982. I worked Merchandise (Fantasyland and Main St mostly) from 1979-1994.


----------



## VallCopen

We are looking into buying more points at the VGC and were wondering if anyone knows what the points are costing right now and if there are any incentives?  Can you even get incentives if you have already purchased before or is that just for new buyers?  Thanks...


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

VallCopen said:


> We are looking into buying more points at the VGC and were wondering if anyone knows what the points are costing right now and if there are any incentives?  Can you even get incentives if you have already purchased before or is that just for new buyers?  Thanks...



Call your guide up and ask them what the current incentives are.


----------



## lark

VallCopen said:


> We are looking into buying more points at the VGC and were wondering if anyone knows what the points are costing right now and if there are any incentives?  Can you even get incentives if you have already purchased before or is that just for new buyers?  Thanks...



Here are the current reported incentives for add ons, although I agree that you need to speak with a guide to confirm:  25-49 points = no incentive.  50-99 points = $97 per point.  100-269 points: $95 per point.  270+ = $93 per point.

Alternatively, you can pay full value for the points ($112) and receive free annual passes.  The more points you purchase, the more annual passes you get.  For example, 100-159 points gets you 2 APs for Disneyland and 2 APs for WDW; 160-219 pointes gets you 4 and 4 for each park.  Over 220 points gets you 4 and 4, plus you pay $108.

Source:  http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions


----------



## Nonsuch

VallCopen said:


> We are looking into buying more points at the VGC and were wondering if anyone knows what the points are costing right now and if there are any incentives?  Can you even get incentives if you have already purchased before or is that just for new buyers?  Thanks...


There was a webcast in December with these prices:
Webcast pricing

New member:
160 points   $112-$18
220 points   $112-$20
320 points   $112-$22
400 points   $112-$24

Add points:
50 points   $112-$15
100 points   $112-$17
125 points   $112-$18
160 points   $112-$20
200 points   $112-$22
400 points   $112-$24

Tell your guide you want the "Unwrapping the World" webcast prices.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nonsuch said:


> There was a webcast in December with these prices:
> Webcast pricing
> 
> New member:
> 160 points $112-$18
> 220 points $112-$20
> 320 points $112-$22
> 400 points $112-$24
> 
> Add points:
> 50 points $112-$15
> 100 points $112-$17
> 125 points $112-$18
> 160 points $112-$20
> 200 points $112-$22
> 400 points $112-$24
> 
> Tell your guide you want the "Unwrapping the World" webcast prices.


 
I believe the Webcast prices ended Jan 2nd as we just added on through this incentive.


----------



## Quilter007

Just got home from 2nd VGC trip:  a few thoughts:

Room # 3506 -- dedicated 2 bd

4 Adults 5 kids from 2 - 9 & one 6 months -- was tons of room.

- the pots and pans are hiding in the drawer under the stove....used the microwave to make the first batch of rice krispy treats.....just a bit messy!
- using the BBQ grill to make burgers & dogs is definitely worth it!  will order some steaks next time! -- although DH says the grill runs a little hot -- he didn't have time to get the cheese on the burgers...still tasty...new personal burger variation -- blue cheese w/ olive tapenade..mmm
- Von's delivery on day of arrival to bell service worked out just fine
- only minor glitches -- dishwasher has a mind of it's own - I was the only one who could get the darn thing to work (I told DH apparently it requires an MBA to start...went downhill from there), didn't have the usual bath robes in the room & forgot to call about that until last day
- the hotel key is supposed to work at the self parking until midnight the day you check out, but it didn't AGAIN, however the gates are far enough apart that with a small car, you can just drive out in between the gates

I was somewhat stressed because we invited DH's elderly nephew & family who don't understand DVC and then I read the "DVC invite family nightmare" threads.  However, elderly nephew & wife are lovely & it was just great (I shouldn't have been worried)!  All the kids had a great time, including ours.

They were doing extensive World of Color testing last night.  Holy Cow!!!!  That is going to be an AMAZING show!!!! Oh my!!!  We would have stood out on the balcony with our mouths wide open, but I had just cut up two candy apples.....so we managed to snarf those down while gaping at the testing!  

Anyway, it was a fabulous trip & we were happy to be able to share it with family!  Tomorrow, the diet starts because next time we go I think the Silly Symphony Swings will be open and I've got to drop a couple of pounds to ride them with the kids!


----------



## VallCopen

Thank you to all of you who gave me an idea of the pricing.  I would have called my guide but frankly I am not very fond of her so until I am sure we will do an add on I do not want to talk to her.  I really wish I could change guides but I have heard you can't and since I have only been a DVC member for about 6 months I really don't know the ropes.  I do know that we loved our stay in November in a dedicated 2 bedroom (room 4005 I believe) - awesome view of the pier and so much fun.  We stayed for 2 weeks and now we don't have any points for 2 years unless we borrow again, so that is the need for more points.


----------



## maburke

VallCopen said:


> Thank you to all of you who gave me an idea of the pricing.  I would have called my guide but frankly I am not very fond of her so until I am sure we will do an add on I do not want to talk to her.  I really wish I could change guides but I have heard you can't and since I have only been a DVC member for about 6 months I really don't know the ropes.



You absolutely can change guides.  Call the main number and ask for a supervisor and say you want to change.  Maybe tell the supervisor about your needs (you want someone who can tell you the ropes, or you don't want too much contact unless you contact them first) so you can get a good match.


----------



## lulukate

Quilter007 said:


> Just got home from 2nd VGC trip:  a few thoughts:
> 
> Room # 3506 -- dedicated 2 bd
> 
> 4 Adults 5 kids from 2 - 9 & one 6 months -- was tons of room.
> 
> - the pots and pans are hiding in the drawer under the stove....used the microwave to make the first batch of rice krispy treats.....just a bit messy!
> - using the BBQ grill to make burgers & dogs is definitely worth it!  will order some steaks next time! -- although DH says the grill runs a little hot -- he didn't have time to get the cheese on the burgers...still tasty...new personal burger variation -- blue cheese w/ olive tapenade..mmm
> - Von's delivery on day of arrival to bell service worked out just fine
> - only minor glitches -- dishwasher has a mind of it's own - I was the only one who could get the darn thing to work (I told DH apparently it requires an MBA to start...went downhill from there), didn't have the usual bath robes in the room & forgot to call about that until last day
> - the hotel key is supposed to work at the self parking until midnight the day you check out, but it didn't AGAIN, however the gates are far enough apart that with a small car, you can just drive out in between the gates
> 
> I was somewhat stressed because we invited DH's elderly nephew & family who don't understand DVC and then I read the "DVC invite family nightmare" threads.  However, elderly nephew & wife are lovely & it was just great (I shouldn't have been worried)!  All the kids had a great time, including ours.
> 
> They were doing extensive World of Color testing last night.  Holy Cow!!!!  That is going to be an AMAZING show!!!! Oh my!!!  We would have stood out on the balcony with our mouths wide open, but I had just cut up two candy apples.....so we managed to snarf those down while gaping at the testing!
> 
> Anyway, it was a fabulous trip & we were happy to be able to share it with family!  Tomorrow, the diet starts because next time we go I think the Silly Symphony Swings will be open and I've got to drop a couple of pounds to ride them with the kids!


BBQ grill?  I obviously missed this - is there a bbq area?  Where is it located?  We are heading to VGC in February and a BBQ would be a nice treat.

Dee


----------



## Quilter007

There are two very, very nice gas grills on the Mullholland Madness side of the Villas -- away from the pools.  You can check out the BBQ tools from the desk for 1 night.  You might want to bring some if you are driving -- I think these will be more used in the summer.  The grills are only for the Villas and are kind of out of the way.

Oh -- we also used those all-in-one laundry sheets with the soap & softener thing in one sheet that goes from the washer to the dryer.  That worked great & it came in a pack of 30, so it has plenty left over for several more trips!


----------



## Nonsuch

lulukate said:


> BBQ grill?  I obviously missed this - is there a bbq area?  Where is it located?  We are heading to VGC in February and a BBQ would be a nice treat.


Picture from a post on page 84 of this thread:


----------



## BlazerFan

I'm very excited.  Although we've stayed in the hotel rooms, I just booked our first DVC trip!  May 20-24 in a 2BR.  Empty nester Adults only trip with high school friends and their spouses!


----------



## rmonty02

BlazerFan said:


> I'm very excited.  Although we've stayed in the hotel rooms, I just booked our first DVC trip!  May 20-24 in a 2BR.  Empty nester Adults only trip with high school friends and their spouses!



You'll love it! We had out 1st VGC trip in Nov. and it was so much fun!! And with no kids, if you drink, don't forget a bottle of wine to enjoy the view!


----------



## lulukate

Wondering if those of you who have stayed at VGC can share room numbers and views.  We are staying in a 2 BD dedicated in February and I would like put in a request for a particular room/view but i don't actually know what the vies are as we haven't stayed at GC before..  Or are there other things that you particularly would request?

Thanks
Dee


----------



## Quilter007

They will NOT guarantee views.  Just stayed in 3506.  It had a GREAT park/World of Color view. Was a dedicated 2 bedroom.


----------



## Longhairbear

I just read a rumor on another site that says DVC perks at VGC will include Showpasses to the lagoon side amphitheatre viewing area for World Of Color.


----------



## nunzia

Longhairbear said:


> I just read a rumor on another site that says DVC perks at VGC will include Showpasses to the lagoon side amphitheatre viewing area for World Of Color.



I read that too...am wondering about the villas viewing area and how that will be set up. Cannot wait for this show (not looking forward to crowd mess though)


----------



## Quilter007

The viewing area is standing room only.  I'd rather be sitting on my balcony with a cheese plate, a drink and maybe a small piece of fudge or sliver of one of those candy apples....just a sliver....


----------



## BlazerFan

rmonty02 said:


> You'll love it! We had out 1st VGC trip in Nov. and it was so much fun!! And with no kids, if you drink, don't forget a bottle of wine to enjoy the view!



Wonderful suggestion!  Since we will be flying and will be without a car, does anyone know if grocery delivery from Vons can deliver wine?   Can't take those liquids on the plane you know.


----------



## kinhops

lulukate said:


> BBQ grill?  I obviously missed this - is there a bbq area?  Where is it located?  We are heading to VGC in February and a BBQ would be a nice treat.
> 
> Dee



If you go at night be sure to bring a flashlight. We BBQ'd at night and the lighting wasn't the best to see if your meat was done or not.


----------



## bumbershoot

BlazerFan said:


> Wonderful suggestion!  Since we will be flying and will be without a car, does anyone know if grocery delivery from Vons can deliver wine?   Can't take those liquids on the plane you know.



Yes.  You will have to be there, though, so they know you're 21+.


----------



## Longhairbear

Quilter007 said:


> The viewing area is standing room only.  I'd rather be sitting on my balcony with a cheese plate, a drink and maybe a small piece of fudge or sliver of one of those candy apples....just a sliver....


LOL, same here. But I will try all the options for viewing.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

For next time, any thoughts on whether a 1 BR is big enough for 3 adults and 2 average size 12 YO girls?  Obviously, one of the girls would need to sleep on the Murphy bed, which DVC describes as a bunk bed size.  Anyone test it out during their visit?   Thanks -- Suzanne


----------



## SoCalKDG

BeccaG said:


> I wonder how many DVC westcoasters are former cast members?  I am, stopher1 is. . anyone else?


My wife was.  She worked at Tomorrowland Terrace and Space Place(no longer there) in 1985.


----------



## TheRobbs

SoCalKDG said:


> My wife was.  She worked at Tomorrowland Terrace and Space Place(no longer there) in 1985.



Not former. Still with The Mouse. Over 20 years. At WDI in Glendale.


----------



## nunzia

therobbs said:


> not former. Still with the mouse. Over 20 years. At wdi in glendale.



 lucky!


----------



## Quilter007

I would sleep on the murphy bed (except I have dibs on the king bed - since I got the bonus that paid for the points).  I'm 5'6".  DH probably not -- he's 6'3". So unless your 12 year old girls are extremely tall they should be fine.  That murphy bed is WAY cool!  We put two boys on the sofa bed and another one on the murphy bed.  We had to rotate who slept on the murphy bed because of the "coolness" factor of the murphy bed!    The three cousins loved their "man cave"....until it got invaded by one of their pillow stealing little sisters!


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Quilter007 said:


> I would sleep on the murphy bed (except I have dibs on the king bed - since I got the bonus that paid for the points).  I'm 5'6".  DH probably not -- he's 6'3". So unless your 12 year old girls are extremely tall they should be fine.  That murphy bed is WAY cool!  We put two boys on the sofa bed and another one on the murphy bed.  We had to rotate who slept on the murphy bed because of the "coolness" factor of the murphy bed!    The three cousins loved their "man cave"....until it got invaded by one of their pillow stealing little sisters!



Thanks for the response.  Shortly after I asked about the Murphy bed, I checked online and our WL for a 2 BR had come through, so it will not be an issue for us this trip. The 2 BR really works better for our assorted crew, with me and DH, no kids, a signle Mom with 1 12YO girl and a single Dad, with 1 12YO girl.  The 1BR only barely worked because the single Dad offered to sleep at his brother's house about a mile from DL!  -- Suzanne


----------



## ACDSNY

SuzanneSLO said:


> For next time, any thoughts on whether a 1 BR is big enough for 3 adults and 2 average size 12 YO girls? Obviously, one of the girls would need to sleep on the Murphy bed, which DVC describes as a bunk bed size. Anyone test it out during their visit? Thanks -- Suzanne


 
My over 70 father slept on the murphy bed last Nov as he figured it would be more comfortable than the sofa sleeper.  He had no problems with it at all.  Very easy to set up and put away each day.


----------



## ChrisMouse

Anyone know if I've lost my mind hoping there will be availability for January 23-27?

We have a trip currently booked in Mid May, but due to a very long story dealing with DH's brand new job (which he loves, so it's worth it!!)  we can no longer go in May.  He has weird and unexpected time off the 23-27, so we want to move our trip, but I have little to no hope that it will be possible.

Just wondering if anyone knew.

Waiting the long night until I can call Member Services tomorrow


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ChrisMouse said:


> Anyone know if I've lost my mind hoping there will be availability for January 23-27?
> 
> We have a trip currently booked in Mid May, but due to a very long story dealing with DH's brand new job (which he loves, so it's worth it!!)  we can no longer go in May.  He has weird and unexpected time off the 23-27, so we want to move our trip, but I have little to no hope that it will be possible.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knew.
> 
> Waiting the long night until I can call Member Services tomorrow



Wishing you good luck with your call!!!


----------



## lulukate

You never know, keeping my fingers crossed that you get something for the 23rd - 27th.

Dee


----------



## kikiq

Sending you pixie dust for those dates.

I consider myself lucky and was able to book this weekend 7 months out for my birthday.  And hoping that luck will hold out and be able to book our anniversary weekend in July.  Sure do want to buy those VGC points sooner rather than later


----------



## DVCGeek

Nonsuch said:


> Grand Californian Map



Thanks for the map!

What I'm really curious about is a floorplan that includes the DVC unit numbers (as opposed to the room numbers on the map you linked to) that owners have on their deeds.  I've found these for the Florida properties on the Orange County FL website; for example, BLT has a 'Condo Drawing' stored under document # 20080653276.  Here is a link:  http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/viewDoc.jsp?node=DOC330S2443

There are a LOT of other ones out there for other sections of the building...

Anyone know of a way to get a FREE (downloaded?) copy of something like that for VGC?  I think it mioght be possible to purchase a paper document from CA, but I'm not even 100% sure which one to ask for!


----------



## Nonsuch

DVCGeek said:


> Anyone know of a way to get a FREE (downloaded?) copy of something like that for VGC?



The Orange County Florida document is very interesting, and I would also like to have something similar for VGC.  It seems Orange County California does not have a similar download feature, although the documents can be viewed at the Clerk-Recorder's office.  Hard copies are $1/page.  There is a search function, but only names and descriptions are listed.

There were 4794 documents recorded in the last year by "DISNEY VACAT DEV INC", most are 2 page grant deeds.  The first document (200900314959) is a 95 page "LOT LINE ADJMT", which might contain some interesting information.

While I am interested in finding this information,  there better things to do while in Orange County than go to the Recorder's office 

I would also be interesting to know how many points have been sold.  Even using an optimistic average of 160 points per deed:
((4794 x 160)/1,136,968) x 100 = 67% sold


----------



## Disney Princess

ChrisMouse said:


> Anyone know if I've lost my mind hoping there will be availability for January 23-27?
> 
> We have a trip currently booked in Mid May, but due to a very long story dealing with DH's brand new job (which he loves, so it's worth it!!)  we can no longer go in May.  He has weird and unexpected time off the 23-27, so we want to move our trip, but I have little to no hope that it will be possible.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knew.
> 
> Waiting the long night until I can call Member Services tomorrow



Did you have any luck?  We're hoping you did and that all works out.  We've been through the "new job and vacation changes" route many times. I hope you find the time to go and relax as a family.


----------



## ssxa

Just wanted to say "Hi". Just joined this forum, but used it a lot in planning our first family trip to Disneyland in August 09'! (Myself, Wife and two boys, 6 and my youngest had his 4th Birthday there) We had a blast! Enough to where we ended up buying 160pts at the VGC! Still trying to get the whole point system, use year system figured out. Great and informative site! Cheers, Steve


----------



## ACDSNY

ssxa said:


> Just wanted to say "Hi". Just joined this forum, but used it a lot in planning our first family trip to Disneyland in August 09'! (Myself, Wife and two boys, 6 and my youngest had his 4th Birthday there) We had a blast! Enough to where we ended up buying 160pts at the VGC! Still trying to get the whole point system, use year system figured out. Great and informative site! Cheers, Steve


 
Welcome to the Club!  Your boys are at a great age for DL.

Feel free to ask any questions that you may be wondering about.  We've all been newbies at one time or another.


----------



## jamesy11

I have a question as I am a newbie and not a member yet.  I want to rent points to stay at VGC studio in February 2011.  I was curious if it was possible to pay extra at the resort to add on Concierge?  Is that possible?  I'm not that familiar with the system so I thought someone could help me.


----------



## disney4metoo

jamesy11 said:


> I have a question as I am a newbie and not a member yet.  I want to rent points to stay at VGC studio in February 2011.  I was curious if it was possible to pay extra at the resort to add on Concierge?  Is that possible?  I'm not that familiar with the system so I thought someone could help me.



No. DVC points can only be used at the VGC (villas) section of The Grand Californian Hotel and not the hotel rooms itself. 

However, as far as I know points can still be used at DLH and PP.


----------



## silmarg

Do Southern California schools have off on Presidents Week (this year Feb 14-20)?  Are the DL parks crowded during this time?

How do you folks think my chances would be to get VGC at the 7 month mark for Feb 2011?

I dont have a good feel as to hold much demand there is on the left coast DVC... 

I am planning our first DVC trip (we just passed ROFR on a SSR resale today!!!),  I figured I have my next two trips planned at WDW on the cheap thru CRO... so, maybe my first DVC trip should be to DL!


----------



## JimmyJam838

silmarg said:


> Do Southern California schools have off on Presidents Week (this year Feb 14-20)?  Are the DL parks crowded during this time?
> 
> How do you folks think my chances would be to get VGC at the 7 month mark for Feb 2011?



From DarkBeer's Column on miceage:


> The main Holiday in February is President's Day, being celebrated on Monday, February 15th in 2010. But many folks get a second day off for President Lincoln's Birthday. And that is causing a bit of an issue this year. Some school districts have decided to offer the Holiday on Monday, February 8th, but others have decided on Friday, February 12th. Also many government workers get Friday, February 12th off in honor of President Lincoln.



I would assume that the 14th and 15th would be busy, but the rest of the week would not be as busy.

I've had no problem getting rooms when I've wanted to go.  I even called about a month before our reservation for December 5-7, and there was a 2 bedroom available as the wife wanted to invite her DS and DBIL.  They ended up not going, so we stayed in our one bedroom we had originally.


----------



## silmarg

Thanks Jimmy Jam.

Out here in the northeast its fairly common for the kids to get the whole week off.  It used to be touted as an energy conservation week when I was a kid (not sure how much energy is being conserved when each kid needs to be in a heated home when they are off... but I digress).  Now they just call it Presidents Week.

Before the economy fell apart WDW would really get crowded that week with New Englanders trying to get away from the cold.

But even in a lousy economy, DVC is booked pretty solid that week in WDW.


----------



## nunzia

I just cancelled a studio at VGC for May..B & SIL are coming and since there were no studios available I upgraded to a 1 bedroom, will probably now be spoiled and have to buy more points. So if you are looking for a studio May 12-15 you might call real quick to see if it's still open. 
Here's a dumb question. I want to go to the ABC store out on Harbor for beer and wine to bring to the room. Is there an issue with passing the security checkpoint with that? How would they know I was really just going to my room and not taking it into the parks?


----------



## Ctsplaysinrain

I'm heading to VCG next week for a mommy-only escape.. Looks like there may be bad weather but that's ok since part of the reason for the trip is just to relax.  Now, some questions"
Is there a community hall or somewhere to rent DVDs?
How is the coffee? what kind of filter basket in room?
What are the bathroom amenities like?
Is there a bathtub in studios? 

Does VCG have a little sundry shop like the other DVC's at WDW?

Thanks


----------



## Nonsuch

Ctsplaysinrain said:


> Does VCG have a little sundry shop like the other DVC's at WDW?



A list from this thread:
White Water Snacks grocery items



> Dry goods
> Creamer - $2.99
> Coffee Filters - $1.99
> Coffee - $5.49
> Decaf Coffee - $6.59
> Tea Bags - $2.19
> Bagels - $2.69
> White Bread - $2.99
> Wheat Bread - $3.19
> Ketchip - $2.69
> Mustard - $1.99
> Mayonaise - $2.99
> Salt & Pepper Shakers - $2.39
> Peanut Butter - $3.99
> Strawberry Preserves - $4.19
> Sugar Cubes - $1.99
> Sweet 'n Low - $2.69
> Packaged cookies (Oreos or Chips Ahoy) - $4.39
> Kellogg's Cereal 8-box Variety Pack - $5.99
> Kellogg's Cereal - individual boxes - $1.79 (or $3.19 with small milk)
> Kashi cereal - individual boxes - $2.39 (or $3.79 with small milk)
> Travel Mug (with Coffee, Hot Cocoa or Hot Tea at time of purchase) - $4.79
> 
> Frozen
> Tombstone Pizza - $7.99
> Stouffer's Macaroni and Cheese - $9.49
> Stouffer's Lasagna - $11.99
> 
> Deli
> Bacon - $6.99
> Butter - $2.19
> Cream Cheese - $2.99
> Deli Meat - $5.99
> Eggs - $3.99/dozen
> Milk - $3.29 / half-gallon
> American cheese singles - $3.99
> Orange Juice - $5.49


----------



## toocherie

disney4metoo said:


> No. DVC points can only be used at the VGC (villas) section of The Grand Californian Hotel and not the hotel rooms itself.
> 
> However, as far as I know points can still be used at DLH and PP.



yes they can still be used at DLH and PP.  I am staying at DLH next weekend on DVC points.


----------



## franandaj

toocherie said:


> I am staying at DLH next weekend on DVC points.



Were you able to use them without any charges, or was there a $95 trade out fee?


----------



## Nonsuch

I have not stayed in a VGC, so my answers are based on reading way too may forum threads (including this one) 



Ctsplaysinrain said:


> Is there a community hall or somewhere to rent DVDs?


Guest Services has a binder of free loaner DVDs.



Ctsplaysinrain said:


> How is the coffee? what kind of filter basket in room?


I also want to know about the filter basket.



Ctsplaysinrain said:


> What are the bathroom amenities like?


The same nice soaps as the hotel, but the sizes are small and are not replaced daily.



Ctsplaysinrain said:


> Is there a bathtub in studios?


Shower/tub similar to a standard hotel room at the Grand


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

franandaj said:


> Were you able to use them without any charges, or was there a $95 trade out fee?



DL resorts do not require the $95 fee.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> I also want to know about the filter basket.



The coffee makers are full size 12 cup and take the round basket filter.  My studio came with one packet of coffee - the type that is already in a filter bag.  Standard hotel fare and mine was actually meant for a small 4 cup coffee maker.  This was a short time after the Villas opened so perhaps it's been adjusted.  For additional coffee you can purchase it at Whitewater Snacks or just bring your own along.


----------



## lark

KAT4DISNEY said:


> DL resorts do not require the $95 fee.



Also rule of 4 for DL resorts is currently waived, for what it's worth.

Lots of rumors that once VGC opened, they would institute both the $95 fee and the rule of 4 for DLH and PP, but so far, nope.  I'm actually a bit surprised.  I think people stay for shorter trips at DL and don't plan as far in advance as WDW, so the $95 and the rule of 4 would be a bummer, but I have a hunch we'll see them both eventually now that VGC is up and running.


----------



## franandaj

lark said:


> Also rule of 4 for DL resorts is currently waived, for what it's worth.
> 
> Lots of rumors that once VGC opened, they would institute both the $95 fee and the rule of 4 for DLH and PP, but so far, nope.  I'm actually a bit surprised.  I think people stay for shorter trips at DL and don't plan as far in advance as WDW, so the $95 and the rule of 4 would be a bummer, but I have a hunch we'll see them both eventually now that VGC is up and running.



This is why I bought points there, I had used my SSR points to stay at the GCV rooms during F&W last year and realized that eventually I would either have to pay a $95 trade out fee, or not get in at the 7 month mark once CA F&W really takes off. We bought GCV points and now I think we have a balance. If I can deal with only staying in studios (Geez it's a hotel 20 min from my house, you'd think I could work with that!), than we can get 3 weekends and a couple more saturday night weekend stays. For people who live that close, you'd think that would be good enough. 

Although one of the stays we did last year was a night at GC Concierge and we must have ate our weight in Disney strawberries, and the chocolate covered ones, Mmmmmmm, We'll probably never do that again, but to experience it once was awesome!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I just read that we no longer are able to use points to book Concierge at the DLH or PP.


----------



## franandaj

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just read that we no longer are able to use points to book Concierge at the DLH or PP.



Where did you find that?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I read it on another message board.  A person who was looking to book at one of the hotels was told that as of two weeks ago Concierge is no longer available with points.  And the point chart on the member website has been changed and no longer shows concierge level.    It looks like it's only the DL hotels - not the WDW ones.

Another enhancement.


----------



## Ctsplaysinrain

Can anyone tell me what kind they are?? I just read that some rooms at GC have Keurigs? What about the studios at GCV? If they are regular Mr Coffee types- are they flat bottom filters or cones?


----------



## lark

Ctsplaysinrain said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind they are?? I just read that some rooms at GC have Keurigs? What about the studios at GCV? If they are regular Mr Coffee types- are they flat bottom filters or cones?



We just stayed in a 1 BR.  I don't know the brand, but it was a flat bottom filter (they sold filters down at the store in the hotel too that fit).


----------



## lark

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just read that we no longer are able to use points to book Concierge at the DLH or PP.



And so it starts! 

Good info.  Thanks.


----------



## junglejoy

We'll be buying our first points @ VGC as soon as we can get someone to call us back...

We're planning a trip soon - wont' be staying at our home yet though - but was wondering if anyone knew if DVCers get a discount on APs?  Or if there is still the Costco deal to get the Deluxe AP or any other such deal?

Thanks!


----------



## nunzia

junglejoy said:


> We'll be buying our first points @ VGC as soon as we can get someone to call us back...
> 
> We're planning a trip soon - wont' be staying at our home yet though - but was wondering if anyone knew if DVCers get a discount on APs?  Or if there is still the Costco deal to get the Deluxe AP or any other such deal?
> 
> Thanks!



We get a 20 dollar discount at DLR for new APs, nothing for renewals. At WDW we get 100 off...as of now.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Two weeks away from our second trip "home".  Yet again, we will be traveling with another family, and getting a 2-bedroom lock-off.  Our traveling companions are Disney fanatics, so it should be fun!   

And to all of those having "heavy" weather out there (strong winds, rain, and only getting stronger here on the Cali central coast), hang in there!


----------



## supersuperwendy

I recently watched the grand opening of VGC on youtube and was suprised by how small it seems.  How has booking gone for you guys thus far?  I'd love to book it at 7 months in the future but I'm curious if it would even be possible.  Are you guys getting the dates/villas you want with ease or has there been a lot of waitlisting?  just curious!  Thanks!


----------



## nunzia

supersuperwendy said:


> I recently watched the grand opening of VGC on youtube and was suprised by how small it seems.  How has booking gone for you guys thus far?  I'd love to book it at 7 months in the future but I'm curious if it would even be possible.  Are you guys getting the dates/villas you want with ease or has there been a lot of waitlisting?  just curious!  Thanks!



So far so good. I was surprised when my travel plans changed (taking B & SIL) that, although no studios were available at the 4 months out, there was a 1 BR, so we cancelled the studio and upgraded to that.


----------



## toocherie

A friend indicated that he has been having trouble booking through the summer.  I was going to call and check it out myself.


----------



## december14disney

Hi all! We are owners at Kidani Village and often go to WDW but for our honeymoon we are doing a California tour and kicking it off by visiting DLR for the first time. We are getting married 7/17 and leaving 7/18 for our honeymoon so two weeks ago when we decided what we were going to do and change from going to WDW to DLR I was so nervous that no rooms would be available at VGC. We called and got a studio from 7/18-7/23!

!!!!!

I'm so excited and will be reading over this thread.


----------



## merifan

december14disney said:


> Hi all! We are owners at Kidani Village and often go to WDW but for our honeymoon we are doing a California tour and kicking it off by visiting DLR for the first time. We are getting married 7/17 and leaving 7/18 for our honeymoon so two weeks ago when we decided what we were going to do and change from going to WDW to DLR I was so nervous that no rooms would be available at VGC. We called and got a studio from 7/18-7/23!
> 
> !!!!!
> 
> I'm so excited and will be reading over this thread.



Congratulations on the wedding and your VGC stay.
Those are the exact days we will be there staying in a one bedroom. I've been visiting Disneyland once or twice a year for the past twenty years. Lots of off site stays (mostly HoJo), and DLH and GC stays. Finally bought into DVC last July so this will be my first trip home. I can't wait!


----------



## Nonsuch

december14disney said:


> We are getting married 7/17...


Your anniversary will be the same as Disneyland, only 55 years apart


----------



## preedymtnwest

Hi, all.

We'll be at VGC in a month for our first trip to our CA home.  My sister and family will be with us, and would like to tour/talk to a guide there.  Where is the DVC "office" and which model do they have there now?  I had heard that they were going to change from VGC (since they're open now) to Aulani (new name!) at some point - have they?

TIA!!


----------



## JimmyJam838

The DVC office is located behind the Disneyland Hotel.  If you are going to Disneyland or DCA, stop by one of the kiosks and ask about DVC there.  They will call over to the office and set up an appointment.  We were able to do ours right away, and they sent over a van to pick us up.  They gave us a few fast passes for taking the tour.  Sometimes they have a gift card incentive for taking the tour.  I'm not sure which model they currently have, but had VGC last spring when we were there.


----------



## Nonsuch

JimmyJam838 said:


> If you are going to Disneyland or DCA, stop by one of the kiosks and ask about DVC there.


You can't walk 5 feet without bumping into one of those kiosks, there is even a DVC desk in the lobby of the Grand.

The DCV office is shown as "Disneyland Resort Center" on page 2 of this map.

The models were still VGC when I was there the second week of December.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

preedymtnwest said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I had heard that they were going to change from VGC (since they're open now) to Aulani (new name!) at some point - have they?
> 
> TIA!!



Aulani is the name of the new DVC in Hawaii.


----------



## bumbershoot

preedymtnwest said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> We'll be at VGC in a month for our first trip to our CA home.  My sister and family will be with us, and would like to tour/talk to a guide there.  Where is the DVC "office" and which model do they have there now?  I had heard that they were going to change from VGC (since they're open now) to Aulani (new name!) at some point - have they?
> 
> TIA!!



Where is Ravensdale?  How silly that I've never heard of it.

Oh yes, you won't be able to walk far without bumping into an opportunity to set up a tour/talk.  

If you have little kids, see if they still have the little kidcare room.  While hubby and I sat and had coffee and water and listened to our guide talk, DS was in the kidcare room, having fun and watching movies (Shrek, which caused an interesting conversation later of if they should be showing Dreamworks movies, LOL).  It was a very relaxing couple hours (our guide is talky and so am I!), and about 1.5 years later we bought in.


----------



## Tandelothien

Yes they still had the kidcare room in December, my DS stayed in it while we met with our guide


----------



## Caropooh

bumbershoot said:


> Where is Ravensdale?  How silly that I've never heard of it.
> 
> Oh yes, you won't be able to walk far without bumping into an opportunity to set up a tour/talk.
> 
> If you have little kids, see if they still have the little kidcare room.  While hubby and I sat and had coffee and water and listened to our guide talk, DS was in the kidcare room, having fun and watching movies (Shrek, which caused an interesting conversation later of if they should be showing Dreamworks movies, LOL).  It was a very relaxing couple hours (our guide is talky and so am I!), and about 1.5 years later we bought in.



Ravensdale is out near Maple Valley and Enumclaw, I believe.


----------



## SpaceRangers

bumbershoot said:


> Where is Ravensdale?  How silly that I've never heard of it.
> 
> Oh yes, you won't be able to walk far without bumping into an opportunity to set up a tour/talk.
> 
> If you have little kids, see if they still have the little kidcare room.  While hubby and I sat and had coffee and water and listened to our guide talk, DS was in the kidcare room, having fun and watching movies (Shrek, which caused an interesting conversation later of if they should be showing Dreamworks movies, LOL).  It was a very relaxing couple hours (our guide is talky and so am I!), and about 1.5 years later we bought in.



East and a bit south of Maple Valley. North east of Black Diamond.


----------



## mopee3

So how do you GCV people get from John Wayne to the resort?

Taxie, is there a shuttle like Magic Express?

Going end of April and renting a car at DTD but need to get to the GCV first.

Moe


----------



## thelionqueen

Hey my GCV family!  To spare a very long and pity party story, I am in need of a reservation in a Studio from June 30-July 3rd @ GCV.  I had the majority of the reservation booked, but MS didn't complete the reservation in time, and I lost one of the days (right in the middle..ugh).

I know this is a total long shot, but if anyone has a reservation for this time in a studio they will be canceling, can you please let me know?  TIA!


----------



## ACDSNY

DVCNews has posted the 2011 point chart for VGC.  For our Fall trips of 4 nights (weekdays) we went up from 180 points to 208 points.  Good thing we just added-on more points.

On the other hand it's less points for our weekend nights after our Panama cruise.


----------



## ACDSNY

mopee3 said:


> So how do you GCV people get from John Wayne to the resort?
> 
> Taxie, is there a shuttle like Magic Express?
> 
> Going end of April and renting a car at DTD but need to get to the GCV first.
> 
> Moe


 
We typically rent a car at the airport or take a taxi.


----------



## ACDSNY

thelionqueen said:


> Hey my GCV family! To spare a very long and pity party story, I am in need of a reservation in a Studio from June 30-July 3rd @ GCV. I had the majority of the reservation booked, but MS didn't complete the reservation in time, and I lost one of the days (right in the middle..ugh).
> 
> I know this is a total long shot, but if anyone has a reservation for this time in a studio they will be canceling, can you please let me know? TIA!


 
Hopefully your waitlist will come through...here's some faith, trust and pixie dust.


----------



## bumbershoot

Thanks for the info on the WA city!




mopee3 said:


> So how do you GCV people get from John Wayne to the resort?
> 
> Taxie, is there a shuttle like Magic Express?
> 
> Going end of April and renting a car at DTD but need to get to the GCV first.
> 
> Moe



Grayline's Disneyland Express is one option.  It's not run by disney, and it costs some money.  It's a coach bus.

There's also Super Shuttle.  There are others but those are what we've used.

You might want to just check prices renting from the airport...I've never noticed great prices from the DTD Alamo.


----------



## mopee3

bumbershoot said:


> Grayline's Disneyland Express is one option.  It's not run by disney, and it costs some money.  It's a coach bus.
> 
> There's also Super Shuttle.  There are others but those are what we've used.



Thanks, can you guess what the shuttles might cost?
Mollie read the message you sent.

Thanks

Moe


----------



## preedymtnwest

Thank you all for the info on the DLR DVC office and the kid room!  We bought out of WDW when we were there in early 2008 and they have the same amenities at the office at SSR (PLUS a full-service old-fashioned ice cream parlor at the end to "sweeten you up" before you go!).  Our kids didn't want to leave either.  So funny about them showing "Shrek!"  

How nice to see all of the WA DISers chime in!  You're right - Ravensdale is 15 miles due south of Issaquah, 3 miles east of Maple Valley (4 Corners), and east of Covington about 6 miles.  I had lived in Bellevue for 12 years before I met my husband at the U of W, and when he said he was from Ravensdale, I said, "is that in Washington???" so don't feel bad if you've never heard of it.  And now I live there.  

We bought into SSR with the promise of VGC opening in the future - I love both DLR and WDW for different reasons, but let's face it, it's a heck of a lot easier and usually cheaper to fly to DLR from WA, especially for a long weekend.  We'll be there in 3-1/2 weeks for the first time "home" (but who's counting).  We're taking my sister and her family for the second time (last Feb. we went to WDW and DCL together) and they so want to join the fun, but need to figure out the money.  She just mentioned last week that she was interested in taking the tour while we're down there, and that was the most serious I had heard her talk about it.  

So thanks again for the info - especially good to know that her 5 and 10 year olds would have something to do (unless they stay with us, which is fine, too).


----------



## nunzia

ACDSNY said:


> DVCNews has posted the 2011 point chart for VGC.  For our Fall trips of 4 nights (weekdays) we went up from 180 points to 208 points.  Good thing we just added-on more points.
> 
> On the other hand it's less points for our weekend nights after our Panama cruise.



I just saw these.. I already was mulling over in my head how many more points I need, now I need to re-evaluate....again...and then of course they will change next year..again...


----------



## ACDSNY

nunzia said:


> I just saw these.. I already was mulling over in my head how many more points I need, now I need to re-evaluate....again...and then of course they will change next year..again...


 
I know what you mean, I'm glad we did the 100 pt add on with $17 discount per point.  I was going to do a lower amount to just get by based on the 2010 point chart, but decided to up it to a flat 100 points to offset the 100 SSR I put up for sale.


----------



## tjkraz

nunzia said:


> I just saw these.. I already was mulling over in my head how many more points I need, now I need to re-evaluate....again...and then of course they will change next year..again...



Well, if there's any silver lining I don't see how they could make further changes to the weeday/weekend split.  About the only place they could go from here is to make the costs identical.  That would wreck havoc--particularly at DL where locals are more apt to gobble up Thursday-Sunday nights.  DVC charged the same for a Friday night as a Wednesday night, those weekdays would be consistently empty.  There needs to be some premium for the weekends.  

In fact, if DVC continues to monitor trends it wouldn't surprise me if weekdays got a bit cheaper at some point in the future.  Right now I wonder if they didn't over-compensate.  

They could still tweak the seasons a bit, but VGC is so new and has many variations in the charts compared to WDW resorts that it should take a few years to make any educated changes.


----------



## kerickson

tjkraz said:


> Well, if there's any silver lining I don't see how they could make further changes to the weeday/weekend split.  About the only place they could go from here is to make the costs identical.  That would wreck havoc--particularly at DL where locals are more apt to gobble up Thursday-Sunday nights.  DVC charged the same for a Friday night as a Wednesday night, those weekdays would be consistently empty.  There needs to be some premium for the weekends.
> 
> In fact, if DVC continues to monitor trends it wouldn't surprise me if weekdays got a bit cheaper at some point in the future.  Right now I wonder if they didn't over-compensate.
> 
> They could still tweak the seasons a bit, but VGC is so new and has many variations in the charts compared to WDW resorts that it should take a few years to make any educated changes.



I was surprised to see the changes made to VGC for the reasons you mention above.  I wonder if the are looking to even out the weekday/weekend point values to ease their ability to trade out to RCI and other groups?  Not sure if that matters unless they start offering nightly trades out of DVC


----------



## Nonsuch

tjkraz said:


> In fact, if DVC continues to monitor trends it wouldn't surprise me if weekdays got a bit cheaper at some point in the future.  Right now I wonder if they didn't over-compensate.


I think they did over-compensate 
I like to avoid the weekend crowds, so the weekday increases look bad to me 

I'm a "semi-local" driving to VGC from Northern California so my weekday trips will need to shorter, or I need more points (DVC would like that).


----------



## drewmisha

In 2010 easter (4th) is in the early part of the month and hence premier (4/1-10).
In 2011 easter (24th) is in the latter part of the month and hence premier (4/15-30).

What I don't get is that for 2010, april 11th-30th is in the choice season and
for 2011, april 1st-14th is now the magic season. It seems DVC took the other part of april (not easter/premier) and upped the point requirements. Maybe it's because of springbreak (some years it falls in line with easter and other years it doesn't)?


----------



## kinhops

mopee3 said:


> Thanks, can you guess what the shuttles might cost?
> Mollie read the message you sent.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Moe



Here is a good site that lists all the options for shuttles and even has a coupon for one:

http://www.mousesavers.com/shuttle.html#dl 

Mousesavers.com usually has some pretty good info when you need it.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Nonsuch said:


> I think they did over-compensate



I'd have to agree, but that's probably because we tend to visit Sunday-Wed twice a year!  We had bought enough points to get a 2 BR LO twice a year, 3 nights each, and have enough left over to donate a studio or 1 BR stay to our school fundraiser...

...after the rea-allocation, we only have EXACTLY enough for the 2BR stays.  Oh well.


----------



## bumbershoot

mopee3 said:


> Thanks, can you guess what the shuttles might cost?
> Mollie read the message you sent.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Moe



Well, looking here, I see round trip rates of $25 for adults and $16 for kids when you book online.

On supershuttle.com, being sure to use the name of the hotel (NOT the zipcode, which will result in higher charge), I find $10 per person each way.

There are ways to get discounts.  Entertainment Book generally has coupons for supershuttle.  http://www.anaheimoc.org/ generally has a coupon for Disneyland Express like this one I just found.


----------



## franandaj

drewmisha said:


> In 2010 easter (4th) is in the early part of the month and hence premier (4/1-10).
> In 2011 easter (24th) is in the latter part of the month and hence premier (4/15-30).
> 
> What I don't get is that for 2010, april 11th-30th is in the choice season and
> for 2011, april 1st-14th is now the magic season. It seems DVC took the other part of april (not easter/premier) and upped the point requirements. Maybe it's because of springbreak (some years it falls in line with easter and other years it doesn't)?



This is what KILLS me, I bought points so that I could stay for the opening weekend of F&W. I love to do the cooking school and I like to do the first weekend for F&W. What I have reserved this year for 46 points will cost me 67 points in 2011! I have four options:

1) Do the cooking school in May when it goes back to choice points and stay over the night before and after.

2) Stay over the night after and get up early to drive ALL THE WAY from Long Beach to get there by 10AM 

3) Stay over only the night before and drive home after cooking school and enjoying the F&W Festival.

4) Suck it up like I've done every other year and drive the 20 minutes it takes to get there from Long Beach and not stay over at all.

Whichever way, I'm blessed to have the points I do. How many people are so obsessed that they live as close as I do and still feel compelled to buy points? Probably the adjustment will benefit me in the long run because most of our stays are over special weekends, but the moving of late April from choice to premier, just kills me on the number I points I bought last June. We can't afford an add on contract right now, but I've already been in the market for one. I haven't even stayed there, but the idea of overnights and weekends or even mid week weekends there sounds like so much fun. We've spent the last five years taking care of elderly parents, and that is now over so we can go back to our own lives and start living again.

Either way, it's just nice to have the option to stay there regardless of the gripes about point reallocation.


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> This is what KILLS me, I bought points so that I could stay for the opening weekend of F&W. I love to do the cooking school and I like to do the first weekend for F&W. What I have reserved this year for 46 points will cost me 67 points in 2011! I have four options:
> 
> 1) Do the cooking school in May when it goes back to choice points and stay over the night before and after.
> 
> 2) Stay over the night after and get up early to drive ALL THE WAY from Long Beach to get there by 10AM
> 
> 3) Stay over only the night before and drive home after cooking school and enjoying the F&W Festival.
> 
> 4) Suck it up like I've done every other year and drive the 20 minutes it takes to get there from Long Beach and not stay over at all.
> 
> Whichever way, I'm blessed to have the points I do. How many people are so obsessed that they live as close as I do and still feel compelled to buy points? Probably the adjustment will benefit me in the long run because most of our stays are over special weekends, but the moving of late April from choice to premier, just kills me on the number I points I bought last June. We can't afford an add on contract right now, but I've already been in the market for one. I haven't even stayed there, but the idea of overnights and weekends or even mid week weekends there sounds like so much fun. We've spent the last five years taking care of elderly parents, and that is now over so we can go back to our own lives and start living again.
> 
> Either way, it's just nice to have the option to stay there regardless of the gripes about point reallocation.



Very well said. I got 125 thinking I could get by, but with all the grandkids and desired trips I'd like 75 more..most of my trips have gone up a bit too with the new chart. We're doing F&W this year..very excited!, in May.  2 of our kids have 3 kids, and this year we're ok because the baby is under 3, but after this they will need a 1 BR. I really think even more than 75 would be good, but heavens sakes.....


----------



## rentayenta

I so want to add on 100 pts at the GCV and get those 4 passes to WDW.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

tjkraz said:


> They could still tweak the seasons a bit, but VGC is so new and has many variations in the charts compared to WDW resorts that it should take *a few years to make any educated changes*.



Tim, if you feel like it would take a few years to make any educated changes then why did DVC feel the need to make any point changes for VGC so soon after the resort opened up?  

Personally I added on 100 points at VGC (and got the free 3 night cruise incentive) and really felt that was enough for a trip every 2-3 years but now even 200 points will only get me 4 nights in a 1br. If these points charts hold then likely we will take one trip to VGC once all the construction  at DCA is finished and then sell it. And then replace those 100 points with an add-on at AKV.


----------



## Longhairbear

The new point chart has added about 2 points per night for the weekdays we usually have been booking at VGC for our last 3 stays. But on the other hand, the new point chart has reduced the amount of points we normally use for our annual week stay at VWL. For us it evens out, so far.


----------



## toocherie

franandaj said:


> How many people are so obsessed that they live as close as I do and still feel compelled to buy points?



ME!  I live in Orange and bought points at VGC.


----------



## lulubelle

toocherie said:


> ME!  I live in Orange and bought points at VGC.



And ME!
I live about 75 minutes away but bought points, too.


----------



## wdw4life

And me!  I live about 30 minutes away.


----------



## lulukate

Quilter007 said:


> Just got home from 2nd VGC trip:  a few thoughts:
> 
> Room # 3506 -- dedicated 2 bd
> 
> 4 Adults 5 kids from 2 - 9 & one 6 months -- was tons of room.
> 
> - the pots and pans are hiding in the drawer under the stove....used the microwave to make the first batch of rice krispy treats.....just a bit messy!
> - using the BBQ grill to make burgers & dogs is definitely worth it!  will order some steaks next time! -- although DH says the grill runs a little hot -- he didn't have time to get the cheese on the burgers...still tasty...new personal burger variation -- blue cheese w/ olive tapenade..mmm
> - Von's delivery on day of arrival to bell service worked out just fine
> - only minor glitches -- dishwasher has a mind of it's own - I was the only one who could get the darn thing to work (I told DH apparently it requires an MBA to start...went downhill from there), didn't have the usual bath robes in the room & forgot to call about that until last day
> - the hotel key is supposed to work at the self parking until midnight the day you check out, but it didn't AGAIN, however the gates are far enough apart that with a small car, you can just drive out in between the gates
> 
> I was somewhat stressed because we invited DH's elderly nephew & family who don't understand DVC and then I read the "DVC invite family nightmare" threads.  However, elderly nephew & wife are lovely & it was just great (I shouldn't have been worried)!  All the kids had a great time, including ours.
> 
> They were doing extensive World of Color testing last night.  Holy Cow!!!!  That is going to be an AMAZING show!!!! Oh my!!!  We would have stood out on the balcony with our mouths wide open, but I had just cut up two candy apples.....so we managed to snarf those down while gaping at the testing!
> 
> Anyway, it was a fabulous trip & we were happy to be able to share it with family!  Tomorrow, the diet starts because next time we go I think the Silly Symphony Swings will be open and I've got to drop a couple of pounds to ride them with the kids!




Hi 
Was just wondering if you had to make arrangements with bell desk to accept groceries prior to grocery delivery?  This is our first time ordering groceries.

Thanks
Dee


----------



## ccoymsrd

Just bought!  We own already at AKV and when we were there in WDW (staying at AKV) for Christmas, we ended up adding on more points...at VGC!!  We live about 22 miles south of Disneyland!  Going to finally sign the paperwork this week at DLR!


----------



## bumbershoot

lulukate said:


> Hi
> Was just wondering if you had to make arrangements with bell desk to accept groceries prior to grocery delivery?  This is our first time ordering groceries.
> 
> Thanks
> Dee



You shouldn't have to.  They know what Vons is, and they know what to do.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I was on my way to visit my brother in AZ this past weekend and at the last minute decided to stop by DLR and check out my new home for the first time.  Wow! The villas really are a seamless addition to the Grand.   We couldn't book anything at the villas on the day of (not too surprising) so we stayed at PP and had dinner at storytellers.   My DGK's were great about not having time to do the parks and we had a lot of fun just cruising DTD and hanging out in the great room at the GCH and exploring our new home.   I noticed that the viewing deck in the Villas is still not opened yet.   Does anybody know if they are going to wait for the WOC show before they open the viewing deck?  Just curious.


----------



## stopher1

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I was on my way to visit my brother in AZ this past weekend and at the last minute decided to stop by DLR and check out my new home for the first time.  Wow! The villas really are a seamless addition to the Grand.   We couldn't book anything at the villas on the day of (not too surprising) so we stayed at PP and had dinner at storytellers.   My DGK's were great about not having time to do the parks and we had a lot of fun just cruising DTD and hanging out in the great room at the GCH and exploring our new home.   *I noticed that the viewing deck in the Villas is still not opened yet.   Does anybody know if they are going to wait for the WOC show before they open the viewing deck? * Just curious.



That would make sense, actually.  Don't know for sure, but that's what I figured when I stayed there in December.

Glad you had a nice visit just hanging out and exploring!


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I was on my way to visit my brother in AZ this past weekend and at the last minute decided to stop by DLR and check out my new home for the first time. Wow! The villas really are a seamless addition to the Grand.


 
I hope you were lucky enough to see some sunshine on your trip, I've about had my limit of grey days this month.  It's pretty sad we you look forward to an offsite meeting this afternoon just to get out and see the sun.


----------



## junglejoy

We just purchased our first points ever!  Two contracts - one for 100, one for 60!  

We'll be staying on points next week.  

Thanks for all your help, everyone.  This has been a long time coming.


----------



## ACDSNY

junglejoy said:


> We just purchased our first points ever! Two contracts - one for 100, one for 60!
> 
> We'll be staying on points next week.
> 
> Thanks for all your help, everyone. This has been a long time coming.


 
Welcome to the Club!  Have fun planning your next trip!


----------



## Tandelothien

junglejoy said:


> We just purchased our first points ever!  Two contracts - one for 100, one for 60!
> 
> We'll be staying on points next week.
> 
> Thanks for all your help, everyone.  This has been a long time coming.



Welcome home


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> I hope you were lucky enough to see some sunshine on your trip, I've about had my limit of grey days this month.  It's pretty sad we you look forward to an offsite meeting this afternoon just to get out and see the sun.



I was in between storms in AZ and it was nice down there on Sunday.  

I'm so sick of the rain (even though I know we need it).  Can't wait for summer and Salt Point.


----------



## duck_widow

junglejoy said:


> We just purchased our first points ever!  Two contracts - one for 100, one for 60!
> 
> We'll be staying on points next week.
> 
> Thanks for all your help, everyone.  This has been a long time coming.



Was that at VGC? I'm in the paperwork process and was told that I couldn't split the initial 160 at VGC.

Thanks.


----------



## junglejoy

duck_widow said:


> Was that at VGC? I'm in the paperwork process and was told that I couldn't split the initial 160 at VGC.
> 
> Thanks.




Yes.  It was at the VGC.  My guide didn't even question - just said, "okay." 

My paperwork should be here Friday.  I'll let you know if it says any differently.


----------



## kerickson

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I was on my way to visit my brother in AZ this past weekend and at the last minute decided to stop by DLR and check out my new home for the first time.  Wow! The villas really are a seamless addition to the Grand.   We couldn't book anything at the villas on the day of (not too surprising) so we stayed at PP and had dinner at storytellers.   My DGK's were great about not having time to do the parks and we had a lot of fun just cruising DTD and hanging out in the great room at the GCH and exploring our new home.   I noticed that the viewing deck in the Villas is still not opened yet.   Does anybody know if they are going to wait for the WOC show before they open the viewing deck?  Just curious.



Isn't it just great?   So fun to walk through the new wing after seeing it cordoned off for such a long time!  Friends stayed there in Feb and said the new Mariposa spa is great.  It's huge with back and FOOT jets!  They sat in it in the rain and didn't want to get out!


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I'm so sick of the rain (even though I know we need it). Can't wait for summer and Salt Point.


 
You and I both.  Just don't tell my relatives in the Ag Business


----------



## Nonsuch

duck_widow said:


> Was that at VGC? I'm in the paperwork process and was told that I couldn't split the initial 160 at VGC.


I just completed my first DVC purchase, 220 points at VGC.  I followed the suggestions from this thread, and split the contract.  There was no problem making 2 contracts, 110 points each.


----------



## Quilter007

Ordering from Vons was very easy -- did not have to pre-arrange w/ the Bell desk.  They had a place to keep the cold stuff.  Everyone at the bell desk has been fabulous -- I think they are a little amused by the "villa" guests because we are so odd.  One guy commented to us -- something about -- you guys must save money buy eating in your suite? -- I said that my boys have hollow legs -- breakfast in the parks would cost us a million dollars!  He thought that was hilarious!  They are still getting used to our weird ways -- but they don't seem to mind the extra tip for bringing up the groceries!


----------



## Longhairbear

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I was on my way to visit my brother in AZ this past weekend and at the last minute decided to stop by DLR and check out my new home for the first time.  Wow! The villas really are a seamless addition to the Grand.   We couldn't book anything at the villas on the day of (not too surprising) so we stayed at PP and had dinner at storytellers.   My DGK's were great about not having time to do the parks and we had a lot of fun just cruising DTD and hanging out in the great room at the GCH and exploring our new home.   I noticed that the viewing deck in the Villas is still not opened yet.   Does anybody know if they are going to wait for the WOC show before they open the viewing deck?  Just curious.


Isn't VGC just the best? We have stayed 3 times already, and have more trips already booked. I think, don't actually know, that the viewing deck won't open until WOC is ready for soft openings. Also if you were to go out on it now, you would see all the construction going on. Great for snoops like me, but not a vacation view for most.


----------



## lulukate

bumbershoot said:


> You shouldn't have to.  They know what Vons is, and they know what to do.



Thanks!!  Getting so excited for our first trip as DVC members!!

Dee


----------



## duck_widow

junglejoy said:


> Yes.  It was at the VGC.  My guide didn't even question - just said, "okay."
> 
> My paperwork should be here Friday.  I'll let you know if it says any differently.



Thank you for sharing that. I guess I need to make an uncomfortable call to my guide today. I've sent back the paperwork, but am still in the 10 day waiting period and haven't paid it off yet.

Would you mind sharing your guide's name? I understand if you don't want to, and I'd be a little afraid to use it. I don't want to get anyone in trouble. I just want two smaller contracts and it seems to me that if others are doing it, then I should be able to also.

Thanks so much.


----------



## duck_widow

Nonsuch said:


> I just completed my first DVC purchase, 220 points at VGC.  I followed the suggestions from this thread, and split the contract.  There was no problem making 2 contracts, 110 points each.



Thanks for replying. So that's two new DVC purchases recently where they allowed the contract to be split. I'll be calling my guide today. I heard about some lower pricing too which of course I'd like to get. My 160 point contract is at $94 for 160 points. Can anyone confirm if there is indeed lower pricing now?

Thanks!


----------



## SoCalKDG

toocherie said:


> ME!  I live in Orange and bought points at VGC.


Me too.  Here in Riverside.  Makes for a nice cheap June vacation.  Already have passes, bring food, drive.


----------



## Nonsuch

duck_widow said:


> My 160 point contract is at $94 for 160 points.


I paid $92 for 220 points, this price came from the webcast in early December.
This is the webcast VGC price list.
You have the $94 webcast price for 160 points 
My guide is Linda Duran.


----------



## minniemoms

How do you go about ordering food to be delivered.. Vons? Don't know how to go about doing that..
I LOVE our VGC.. Been there only 2x so far, but last time we went was only for an over nighter, and I didn't even want to leave our room, it was so wonderful.


----------



## bumbershoot

Vons is a grocery store.  Same as Safeway outside of Southern California.  Go to vons.com, sign up.  I *think* you can choose your delivery day/time even before you start shopping, so check on that.  Then shop!


----------



## duck_widow

Nonsuch said:


> I just completed my first DVC purchase, 220 points at VGC.  I followed the suggestions from this thread, and split the contract.  There was no problem making 2 contracts, 110 points each.



Darn. I spoke with my guide today and still I'm not allowed to split my contract.

You are a brand new DVC member correct?

I just don't understand why they won't let me do it. They say that nobody can or has been able to do it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

duck_widow said:


> Darn. I spoke with my guide today and still I'm not allowed to split my contract.
> 
> You are a brand new DVC member correct?
> 
> I just don't understand why they won't let me do it. They say that nobody can or has been able to do it.



Did you ask them to speak to a supervisor?  And did you tell them that you know others have done it?


----------



## LyndaC

duck_widow said:


> Darn. I spoke with my guide today and still I'm not allowed to split my contract.
> 
> You are a brand new DVC member correct?
> 
> I just don't understand why they won't let me do it. They say that nobody can or has been able to do it.



I personally have 7 50 point contracts for the Villas at The Grand Californian.  I was asked why and I replied that that's how many grandchildren I had.   I'd be asking for a new guide,  or ask to speak with the supervisor.


----------



## duck_widow

LyndaC said:


> I personally have 7 50 point contracts for the Villas at The Grand Californian.  I was asked why and I replied that that's how many grandchildren I had.   I'd be asking for a new guide,  or ask to speak with the supervisor.



Wow, lucky grandkids!

Were you a DVC member before purchasing at VGC? That seems to be the catch. They are telling me that brand new DVC members have to start with a 160 point contract. After that you could add-on or buy at different resorts at smaller amounts.


----------



## Nonsuch

duck_widow said:


> They are telling me that brand new DVC members have to start with a 160 point contract.


I am a brand new DVC member, and split my initial VGC purchase.

Looking at the recorded deeds, it is common to split purchases.
Search the records for "DISNEY VAC"


----------



## Longhairbear

We got a one bedroom for Food & Wine at DCA. We'll be eating in the parks, and test cooking in our DVC. Diets to resume after...LOL.


----------



## nunzia

Longhairbear said:


> We got a one bedroom for Food & Wine at DCA. We'll be eating in the parks, and test cooking in our DVC. Diets to resume after...LOL.


I'll also be thee in a 1 BR during F&W (decided to upgrade to gift my inlaws to a stay. Whoo Hoo!!) and after staying in a 1 BR am sure will want some points) Anyone know when the events will start to show up on the F&W page? Would really like to try a couple.


----------



## JackandSally79

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I was on my way to visit my brother in AZ this past weekend and at the last minute decided to stop by DLR and check out my new home for the first time.  Wow! The villas really are a seamless addition to the Grand.   We couldn't book anything at the villas on the day of (not too surprising) so we stayed at PP and had dinner at storytellers.   My DGK's were great about not having time to do the parks and we had a lot of fun just cruising DTD and hanging out in the great room at the GCH and exploring our new home.   I noticed that the viewing deck in the Villas is still not opened yet.   Does anybody know if they are going to wait for the WOC show before they open the viewing deck?  Just curious.



We just came back yesterday and we went up to the viewing deck. There was a mousekeeper up there...so that's maybe why the door was open.
Here's some pictures.


----------



## nunzia

PS..there is a link to very cool F&W info in the Disneyland section


----------



## CustardTart

Just popping by to say "hi!"  

We purchased 100 points at VGC yesterday and can't wait to make our first reservation for Easter 2011...


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

JackandSally79 said:


> We just came back yesterday and we went up to the viewing deck. There was a mousekeeper up there...so that's maybe why the door was open.



Thanks for the pics.   I really am looking forward to my first trip at the end of March.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

CustardTart said:


> Just popping by to say "hi!"
> 
> We purchased 100 points at VGC yesterday and can't wait to make our first reservation for Easter 2011...



Congrats! and welcome to your west coast home!


----------



## preedymtnwest

Hi, all.

We arrive for our first VGC trip on Feb. 14 for 7 days and I just saw on the DLR boards that all but the Mariposa pool is closed?  Has anyone heard about that?  If the other two pools are closed, can we still cut across to get to DCA without walking all the way around?  (Oh, the inhumanity!  ;-)

If the Redwood Pool/slide is closed, are we allowed to hop to DH pool?

Any info/rumors are appreciated!

TIA.


----------



## Quilter007

I think they are allowing hopping to the DLH pool -- can't remember which thread I read it on.  I would call & confirm.  Wouldn't mind hopping to the PP pool -- did you know it's on the roof?


----------



## franandaj

nunzia said:


> I'll also be thee in a 1 BR during F&W (decided to upgrade to gift my inlaws to a stay. Whoo Hoo!!) and after staying in a 1 BR am sure will want some points) Anyone know when the events will start to show up on the F&W page? Would really like to try a couple.



http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/calendar/specialEvents/detail?name=FoodWineSignatureEventsPage

Within the last couple days the website for 2010 DCA Food & Wine was updated to include some of the Signature Events for this year's festival as well as some changes for the Seminars & Demonstrations, and the new "Taste of California" Marketplace.

The biggest change appears to be the new "Taste of California" Marketplace which appears to be an effort to bring our festival more in line with the "tasting plates" found at the Epcot F&W Festival. Our food laws are very different from Florida which is what prevents our Festival from having Kiosks set up around the park.

It appears that there are less Signature events than in years past. So far no Celebrity events have been announced, (although they may yet to be confirmed), Michael Jordan is no longer conducting the Wine Seminars, Taste is now one night only, and Sweet Sundays have almost doubled in price.

They have omitted one of the winemaker dinners and substituted a brew maker dinner, which sounds quite interesting. Lastly, the complimentary beer, wine and spirit seminars, are now subject to a $1 cash fee payable in the queue.

Has anyone attended the DCA F&W Festival before? Any thoughts on these changes?


----------



## franandaj

Ooops slow computer...sorry for the duplicate post


----------



## bumbershoot

Quilter007 said:


> Wouldn't mind hopping to the PP pool -- did you know it's on the roof?



Well, it's on A roof.  I think it's on top of the, oh, 3rd floor?  On an offshoot.  There are plenty of floors of rooms that look down on the rooftop pool!


----------



## tjkraz

preedymtnwest said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> We arrive for our first VGC trip on Feb. 14 for 7 days and I just saw on the DLR boards that all but the Mariposa pool is closed?  Has anyone heard about that?  If the other two pools are closed, can we still cut across to get to DCA without walking all the way around?  (Oh, the inhumanity!  ;-)
> 
> If the Redwood Pool/slide is closed, are we allowed to hop to DH pool?
> 
> Any info/rumors are appreciated!
> 
> TIA.



Yes, everything is closed except Mariposa.  Expected to run through March 20.  

I can't speak from first-hand experience but if they are actively working on the other two pools, they will probably have that part of the pool blocked off.  I doubt you'll be able to cut through there.  

Hopping to the DLH and PP pools is permitted during the refurb.


----------



## preedymtnwest

tjkraz said:


> Yes, everything is closed except Mariposa.  Expected to run through March 20.
> 
> I can't speak from first-hand experience but if they are actively working on the other two pools, they will probably have that part of the pool blocked off.  I doubt you'll be able to cut through there.
> 
> Hopping to the DLH and PP pools is permitted during the refurb.



Thanks for all the responses!

I kinda feel like a poor cousin sometimes with VGC/DVC.  It seems that the east coast-centric MS isn't always up to speed on the west coast.  When I stayed at BCV last February, we were sent notification that parts of Stormalong would be closed during our stay, but nothing from MS on the Redwood Pool closure.  

I guess all the refurbs are the tradeoff for going when it's not too hot and the kids have vacation!


----------



## junglejoy

Nonsuch said:


> I paid $92 for 220 points, this price came from the webcast in early December.
> This is the webcast VGC price list.
> You have the $94 webcast price for 160 points
> My guide is Linda Duran.





I was told the best I could get was $97 a point.  Any tips on how to get this better pricing?


And another question...  Do DVC members get discounts on Disneyland APs?  Thanks!


----------



## Longhairbear

franandaj said:


> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/calendar/specialEvents/detail?name=FoodWineSignatureEventsPage
> 
> Within the last couple days the website for 2010 DCA Food & Wine was updated to include some of the Signature Events for this year's festival as well as some changes for the Seminars & Demonstrations, and the new "Taste of California" Marketplace.
> 
> The biggest change appears to be the new "Taste of California" Marketplace which appears to be an effort to bring our festival more in line with the "tasting plates" found at the Epcot F&W Festival. Our food laws are very different from Florida which is what prevents our Festival from having Kiosks set up around the park.
> 
> It appears that there are less Signature events than in years past. So far no Celebrity events have been announced, (although they may yet to be confirmed), Michael Jordan is no longer conducting the Wine Seminars, Taste is now one night only, and Sweet Sundays have almost doubled in price.
> 
> They have omitted one of the winemaker dinners and substituted a brew maker dinner, which sounds quite interesting. Lastly, the complimentary beer, wine and spirit seminars, are now subject to a $1 cash fee payable in the queue.
> 
> Has anyone attended the DCA F&W Festival before? Any thoughts on these changes?


We have been every year and the changes are for the better. Especially the marketplace. Last year one special item was at each counter, or table service eatery. It was not "festival friendly", as you had to go to Award Weiners for one item , and then over to Taste Pilot's for another etc. Plus they were full portions, not "tasting size". 
The change for those items, all in one place, is what they used to do.


----------



## stopher1

I just read on another website that I follow that "work on a new private DVC entrance into DCA is under construction".  Has anyone else seen this yet?  That's pretty cool if true.  The photo seems to indicate it will be right near the BBQ grill area, between Mulholland Madness & the former Souvenir 66 shop.


----------



## nunzia

junglejoy said:


> I was told the best I could get was $97 a point.  Any tips on how to get this better pricing?
> 
> 
> And another question...  Do DVC members get discounts on Disneyland APs?  Thanks!



As of now we get a $20.00 discount on new DLR APs, nothing on renewals.
Another entrance?? That would be neat. I can't get my head around the new wing at all..I'm going with newbies in May and they are going to wonder why I can't find anything at the Grand


----------



## Nonsuch

junglejoy said:


> I was told the best I could get was $97 a point.  Any tips on how to get this better pricing?


Ask your guide for the webcast price.  If they say no, you could wait for the next round of promotions.  Assuming you don't already have plans for a VGC trip.

Keep checking all the DVC boards for promotions, which is how I found out about the webcast.  My guide quoted $97, even though the webcast had already announced lower prices -- in fact the webcast was repeated on the same day.  My guide did not tell me to watch the webcast, although she was aware of the prices.

World of Color will help VGC sales.  There will be thousands of people standing for WOC, almost in the shadow of VGC.  This will help sales, even without new incentives.


----------



## duck_widow

junglejoy said:


> Yes.  It was at the VGC.  My guide didn't even question - just said, "okay."
> 
> My paperwork should be here Friday.  I'll let you know if it says any differently.



Hi Junglejoy. Did your paperwork arrive? Was your contract split, and was this your very first purchase of DVC points?

I'm still not being allowed to split my 160 point contract. I've got my paperwork on hold now. I just hope I can get them to split it for me.

Thank you.


----------



## Nonsuch

stopher1 said:


> I just read on another website that I follow that "work on a new private DVC entrance into DCA is under construction".  Has anyone else seen this yet?  That's pretty cool if true.  The photo seems to indicate it will be right near the BBQ grill area, between Mulholland Madness & the former Souvenir 66 shop.


I hope this is true.  Look for yourself.


----------



## stopher1

Nonsuch said:


> I hope this is true.  Look for yourself.



That's exactly where I saw it this morning before posting here.  It does seem a bit odd that they would go through the assorted construction and on-going labor costs for such an entrance when there is a perfectly good one on the other side of the hotel ... but hey, if they do that for us - awesome.  It will certainly be cool for those guests that want to get over to TSMM faster!

I passed this one to someone else I know who's very much "in the know" researching this right now to see if it's accurate or not.  We'll see.


----------



## stopher1

junglejoy said:


> And another question...  Do DVC members get discounts on Disneyland APs?  Thanks!



Yes we do.  It's only about $20 or so, but it's something.


----------



## lisah0711

stopher1 said:


> That's exactly where I saw it this morning before posting here.  It does seem a bit odd that they would go through the assorted construction and on-going labor costs for such an entrance when there is a perfectly good one on the other side of the hotel ... but hey, if they do that for us - awesome.  It will certainly be cool for those guests that want to get over to TSMM faster!
> 
> I passed this one to someone else I know who's very much "in the know" researching this right now to see if it's accurate or not.  We'll see.



It will be interesting to hear if this is true or not.  Didn't there used to be a separate entrance into DCA for Paradise Pier that was closed down?  That little sidewalk from the Villas doesn't look like it would be sufficient for an entrance.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## nunzia

stopher1 said:


> That's exactly where I saw it this morning before posting here.  It does seem a bit odd that they would go through the assorted construction and on-going labor costs for such an entrance when there is a perfectly good one on the other side of the hotel ... but hey, if they do that for us - awesome.  It will certainly be cool for those guests that want to get over to TSMM faster!
> 
> I passed this one to someone else I know who's very much "in the know" researching this right now to see if it's accurate or not.  We'll see.


I just saw this at 'that' website too...that would be very cool..I also wonder why they'd want to staff a whole additional entrance, but we shall see...


----------



## SuzanneSLO

nunzia said:


> I just saw this at 'that' website too...that would be very cool..I also wonder why they'd want to staff a whole additional entrance, but we shall see...



We loved the entrance for Paradise Pier guests, which was in just about the same location as the one possibly being installed for GCV.  But after 9/11 and the added security, it became crazy to staff for maybe a few guests an hour most of the day.  -- Suzanne


----------



## ratherbe@Disney

We bought 160 points. I've never been to California, so it feels weird owning property there, but maybe we'll get there someday! We had a friend who was visiting CA stop in to look for unit #4 (which our contract said we owed part of) but sadly he couldn't locate #4. But he did take pictures for us.  Hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## Nonsuch

ratherbe@Disney said:


> ...We had a friend who was visiting CA stop in to look for unit #4 (which our contract said we owed part of) but sadly he couldn't locate #4.


I'm curious about how the unit numbers relate to the room numbers.  The unit numbers must be filed with the Orange County Recorder, but those documents are not available online.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

We at the Villas right now, and they are testing the WoC show in the CA lagoon:


----------



## ACDSNY

Very cool pics wideeyedwonder!  We don't return to the villas until Nov.


----------



## preedymtnwest

Wide Eyed Wonder - That's so awesome!  Thank you for sharing.  We arrive 2/14-21 and are hoping hoping hoping  that they will be testing while we're there!!  

Enjoy!


----------



## junglejoy

duck_widow said:


> Hi Junglejoy. Did your paperwork arrive? Was your contract split, and was this your very first purchase of DVC points?
> 
> I'm still not being allowed to split my 160 point contract. I've got my paperwork on hold now. I just hope I can get them to split it for me.
> 
> Thank you.





Nope.  Didn't get paperwork.  Guide totally dropped the ball - AGAIN!  Messed up our reservations for trip this week on top of everything else.  We canceled our contract.  I'm done w/ DVC.  This is the third time this has happened to us.  Are they really doing that well in a down economy that they don't need our business?  

If this is how we're treated before they have our $$$, I can't even imagine what it's going to be like if they had actually gotten our $$$.


----------



## Longhairbear

stopher1 said:


> That's exactly where I saw it this morning before posting here.  It does seem a bit odd that they would go through the assorted construction and on-going labor costs for such an entrance when there is a perfectly good one on the other side of the hotel ... but hey, if they do that for us - awesome.  It will certainly be cool for those guests that want to get over to TSMM faster!
> 
> I passed this one to someone else I know who's very much "in the know" researching this right now to see if it's accurate or not.  We'll see.


We have seen what looked like an entry from near the BBQ area when we have stayed there. At the time it didn't make sense. The finished walkway went right up to the DCA wall. It looks like the old walkway that was used for PPH guests to enter DCA when it first open.


----------



## nunzia

SuzanneSLO said:


> We loved the entrance for Paradise Pier guests, which was in just about the same location as the one possibly being installed for GCV.  But after 9/11 and the added security, it became crazy to staff for maybe a few guests an hour most of the day.  -- Suzanne


Where did this entrance well, enter? I don't remember this at all. Of course, the first time I went to DCA and stayed at the Grand was 10/01 so it may have already been closed down. I DO think I remember that the now completely gated entrance to the courtyard/private party area at the Grand used to be open at some point..


----------



## stopher1

Longhairbear said:


> We have seen what looked like an entry from near the BBQ area when we have stayed there. At the time it didn't make sense. The finished walkway went right up to the DCA wall. It looks like the old walkway that was used for PPH guests to enter DCA when it first open.



I just looked back at my own photos from my trip out there in Dec. and saw what you are talking about, a walkway going right up to the wall.  It must not have made sense to me then either, because I didn't even remember it until your post made me think to go back and look.  Huh.  Perhaps it's true, then, perhaps not.  Time will tell I guess.


----------



## nunzia

junglejoy said:


> Nope.  Didn't get paperwork.  Guide totally dropped the ball - AGAIN!  Messed up our reservations for trip this week on top of everything else.  We canceled our contract.  I'm done w/ DVC.  This is the third time this has happened to us.  Are they really doing that well in a down economy that they don't need our business?
> 
> If this is how we're treated before they have our $$$, I can't even imagine what it's going to be like if they had actually gotten our $$$.


Wow..I'm sorry you had such a bad experience! My dealings have been smooth sailing all the way. Perhaps you could call and change your guide? It's not worth losing out on the wonderful VGC because of a guide..really, they are only salespeople.. would you walk out of a store you loved and not buy anything because a cashier rang up your purchase wrong? Once you're all done with buying, you really don't have any contact with your guide..except when they contact you to tell you about add on incentives  If you PM me, I'll be happy to give you my guide's name.


----------



## disney4metoo

Very cool pictures! I cannot wait to see it. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## SuzanneSLO

nunzia said:


> Where did this entrance well, enter? I don't remember this at all. Of course, the first time I went to DCA and stayed at the Grand was 10/01 so it may have already been closed down. I DO think I remember that the now completely gated entrance to the courtyard/private party area at the Grand used to be open at some point..



You entered directly into the Paradise Pier are of DCA, right between Corn Dog Castle and Route 66 Souvenirs.  I beleive that both of these have been bulldozed to make way for the Little Mermaid ride.  It did feel a little like you were sneaking in the back door.  -- Suzanne


----------



## bumbershoot

junglejoy said:


> Nope.  Didn't get paperwork.  Guide totally dropped the ball - AGAIN!  Messed up our reservations for trip this week on top of everything else.  We canceled our contract.  I'm done w/ DVC.  This is the third time this has happened to us.  Are they really doing that well in a down economy that they don't need our business?
> 
> If this is how we're treated before they have our $$$, I can't even imagine what it's going to be like if they had actually gotten our $$$.



Wow!  You are really having a different experience than we have!  

If you want DVC, switch guides.  If you have one at WDW, get a guide at DLR.

What keeps happening?


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks wideeydwonder for the neat pics!  It looks wonderful.  Hope that it is open when we are there at the end of June.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Great Pics wideeydwonder!  Have fun at my home (that I haven't been to yet).  I sure hope the WOC will be running by the time I get to go home for the first time this Spring Break


----------



## Nonsuch

junglejoy said:


> Nope.  Didn't get paperwork.  Guide totally dropped the ball - AGAIN!  Messed up our reservations for trip this week on top of everything else.  We canceled our contract.  I'm done w/ DVC.  This is the third time this has happened to us.  Are they really doing that well in a down economy that they don't need our business?
> 
> If this is how we're treated before they have our $$$, I can't even imagine what it's going to be like if they had actually gotten our $$$.


The DVC buying process is similar to buying a car, with secret promotions and poor sales follow-up.  There are dozens of DVC kiosks herding customers to the sales office, but the salesmen (or "guides") want to close deals immediately.

It would be great if Disney sold points online, and skip dealing with salesmen completely.


----------



## nunzia

SuzanneSLO said:


> You entered directly into the Paradise Pier are of DCA, right between Corn Dog Castle and Route 66 Souvenirs.  I beleive that both of these have been bulldozed to make way for the Little Mermaid ride.  It did feel a little like you were sneaking in the back door.  -- Suzanne



Oh..doh..of course. When I first read it I thought it meant a private entrance for Paradise Pier HOTEL folks Oy...


----------



## bumbershoot

nunzia said:


> Oh..doh..of course. When I first read it I thought it meant a private entrance for Paradise Pier HOTEL folks Oy...



No, it was a PPH entrance.  That's where you could come in, if you crossed over from PPH.   Started planning in March of that year, and the most current guidebooks still talked about it.  AT some point it was closed, and it just took a bit for the guidebooks to catch up.


I'm not sure that entering over in that area really gets you close to TSMM, as someone said.  You'd still have to walk around the boardwalk, and since the early-morning line generally starts on the Screamin' side of the ride, any Villa stayers would have to walk past the line just to get into it.

Later in the day it would be nice if the line is started pointing in the Maliboomer direction, though.



Nonsuch said:


> The DVC buying process is similar to buying a car, with secret promotions and poor sales follow-up.  There are dozens of DVC kiosks herding customers to the sales office, but the salesmen (or "guides") want to close deals immediately.
> 
> It would be great if Disney sold points online, and skip dealing with salesmen completely.



I think that just by reading many people's experiences you can find that not everyone has a bad guide.  In fact I think that most people have good guides who help them!  

In the last couple days we've seen two people...one who just recently closed, and was able to make their first purchase and split it into two contracts.  WHile someone else, just a bit behind the other one, has NOT been allowed to do that.  So guides differ on what they know (this might also be a case of something that was allowed at the time the first person started the process but stopped before the second person started).


----------



## toocherie

Like Molly said--there are good guides and bad guides.  She and I happen to have a good one.  If you don't like your guide call Member Services and ask for someone else (and if you have a specific name of a Guide you want they can do that too).  DVC wants to sell points--the company doesn't care which guide sells them.  And I would suspect that a guide who loses customers on a regular basis wouldn't be a guide for long . . . . . 

I would not walk away from DVC just because I happened to get assigned someone I didn't mesh with.

But it has always been my understanding that your first DVC contract bought from Disney had to be for at least 160 points--so if someone was able to buy in with two contracts for 100 points and 60 points that would be a deviation from what I have been told is a requirement.  Once you have the "master" 160 point contract then you can split up the rest of your points in as small as 25 point contracts.  In fact, when I bought VGC, I ended up having to buy my first contract at 160 points (even though I already had a 160-point SSR contract) because my guide knew I intended to divest the SSR points.  (Edited to add:  there was a short period where the minimum contract was reduced to 100 points.)

I'm really confused about this DVC member entrance into DCA--my info was that the area by the CornDog Castle wasn't re-opening until 2011--is this supposed to be something that is going to open prior to that?


----------



## Disney Princess

Thanks for the pictures wideeyedwonder - we can't wait to see the show in person!


----------



## thelionqueen

You are correct, for the general public it is normally 160 point buy-in.  However I know AKV has sold recently (if not currently) for 100 min point buy in.  For CM's it is 100 points at any resort, so there are exceptions to the rule.

I would also suggest getting a different guide.  We had 3 different guides all together before we got the one we currently have who we are THRILLED with!

I can TOTALLY understand having a guide that does not follow-through or who is just not capable.  But try getting another guide and see if that improves your situation. Once you get a competent guide, it can and probably will, change everything!  Good luck


----------



## stopher1

No new entrance for DVC members... I just got the email from my pal Tim who did some checking around.  He's posted a story about it on his website as well.  Apparently the "new entrance" that was reported on that other website yesterday is for CM's and such, not for guests.


----------



## ACDSNY

junglejoy said:


> Nope. Didn't get paperwork. Guide totally dropped the ball - AGAIN! Messed up our reservations for trip this week on top of everything else. We canceled our contract. I'm done w/ DVC. This is the third time this has happened to us. Are they really doing that well in a down economy that they don't need our business?
> 
> If this is how we're treated before they have our $$$, I can't even imagine what it's going to be like if they had actually gotten our $$$.


 
I agree with the other about switching guides.  Our guide is in WDW, but I've had a few dealing with a guide at DL that I knew more about the program then he did.  You usually do not get your paperwork/contract docs until after you pay the downpayment or deposit.  Are you saying you've paid your deposit and still did not receive your documents?

DVC has been letting new members buy into AKV & SSR with 100 point contracts off and on over the last year.  The guides will not offer it, but if you ask them to ask a supervisor it's been happening.


----------



## nunzia

stopher1 said:


> No new entrance for DVC members... I just got the email from my pal Tim who did some checking around.  He's posted a story about it on his website as well.  Apparently the "new entrance" that was reported on that other website yesterday is for CM's and such, not for guests.



Well, darn..that does make sense though...


----------



## lisah0711

stopher1 said:


> No new entrance for DVC members... I just got the email from my pal Tim who did some checking around.  He's posted a story about it on his website as well.  Apparently the "new entrance" that was reported on that other website yesterday is for CM's and such, not for guests.



Well, phooey, but I agree with nunzia that it makes sense.  Surely if there was going to be a special entrance it would have been known and pushed as a plus by the salesfolks.  VGC is still the closest to the parks of any Disney hotel so there really is nothing to complain about.


----------



## duck_widow

wideeyedwonder said:


> We at the Villas right now, and they are testing the WoC show in the CA lagoon:
> 
> Ooh. That looks cool!


----------



## duck_widow

junglejoy said:


> Nope.  Didn't get paperwork.  Guide totally dropped the ball - AGAIN!  Messed up our reservations for trip this week on top of everything else.  We canceled our contract.  I'm done w/ DVC.  This is the third time this has happened to us.  Are they really doing that well in a down economy that they don't need our business?
> 
> If this is how we're treated before they have our $$$, I can't even imagine what it's going to be like if they had actually gotten our $$$.



Wow, I'm sorry to hear that. My buying process has been painful so far too. We've signed and returned it, but I have it on hold.


----------



## stopher1

lisah0711 said:


> Well, phooey, but I agree with nunzia that it makes sense.  Surely if there was going to be a special entrance it would have been known and pushed as a plus by the salesfolks.  VGC is still the closest to the parks of any Disney hotel so there really is nothing to complain about.



I definitely agree - it was one of those back of your mind, hopeful, kind of things when read on that other website, but at the same time I was like, "nah, that would have definitely been promoted earlier as a special perk or something."  Oh well.


----------



## amyup

Does anyone have a guess on how much longer until VGC is sold out?  Thinking about adding on finally but wondering if I should wait to see if the incentives get any better.


----------



## Nonsuch

amyup said:


> Does anyone have a guess on how much longer until VGC is sold out?  Thinking about adding on finally but wondering if I should wait to see if the incentives get any better.


The Orange County California Recorder lists 5375 deeds, but not the number of points.  Many names are repeated because of a split contract, which will reduce the average points per deed.

The total points for VGC is 1,136,968

If the average deed is 160 points:  (160*5375)/1136968 => 76% sold
If the average deed is 100 points:  (100*5375)/1136968 => 47% sold

World of Color will help stimulate sales, but I would expect incentives will continue.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

I'm still surprised that VGC isn't sold out already.  It is such a small number of points to sell and I think it is the best DVC resort.  It must be this super sucky economy.


----------



## the donut

Is this pricing still good?  We already put down our deposits and are waiting for our paperwork, but maybe I should call our guide back since we got a price of $97/point.  Do I need to watch the webcast to qualify for this price?



Nonsuch said:


> I paid $92 for 220 points, this price came from the webcast in early December.
> This is the webcast VGC price list.
> You have the $94 webcast price for 160 points
> My guide is Linda Duran.


----------



## Nonsuch

the donut said:


> Is this pricing still good?  We already put down our deposits and are waiting for our paperwork, but maybe I should call our guide back since we got a price of $97/point.  Do I need to watch the webcast to qualify for this price?


The webcast was 2 months ago, so that incentive is most likely expired.  It does not hurt to ask for the lower price.   I think even better incentives will be coming, but it is also possible the incentives will smaller once World of Color opens.

I might have continued to wait for lower prices, but already had another DLR visit planned for February -- now my first VGC trip is less than 3 weeks away


----------



## wideeyedwonder

More WoC testing, as seen from the GCVs...I can't overemphasis the kinetic aspects of the fountain/light combination, as these photos can't do justice to the moving paterns of lights and fountains.

Silhouettes of people working on the WoC rig:





Testing searchlights:





Testing the fountains...photos can't convey the kinetics/movement!


----------



## Longhairbear

We arrive at VGC for a couple of nights next Tuesday. I hope we get to see some testing of WOC.


----------



## nunzia

This will be just as stunning as advertised. I was lucky enough to see Steve Davison at the Expo acting out the show (very Walt like). It is just going to be amazing...


----------



## stopher1

Thanks so much wideeyedwonder - what awesome pics.  Just those test pics alone indicate it will be an amazing show... I can't wait to see it!


----------



## duck_widow

Nonsuch said:


> The was 2 months ago, so that incentive is most likely expired.  It does not hurt to ask for the lower price.   I think even better incentives will be coming, but it is also possible the incentives will smaller once World of Color opens.
> 
> I might have continued to wait for lower prices, but already had another DLR visit planned for February -- now my first VGC trip is less than 3 weeks away



Ya, I agree. I think the webcast pricing ended on 1/2/10 and you had to watch it to be able to get it. I was able to get the price extended by like a week because I called my guide on 1/2/10, but he had just gone out on medical leave so I needed to get in touch with his backup guide.

Does anyone know if there are are new incentives now? Didn't Castle to Castle end on 1/31?


----------



## marts35

Thanks wideeyedwonder for the testing pix.  We're looking forward to being there in the spring for the show.  A lot of dates were full when we tried to book for spring, but we were able to get a couple of nights.  Any word on an exact opening date yet.  We asked a CM last time we were there, but he didn't know at that time.....just said spring.  Can't wait. Another Disney First


----------



## CrazyDuck

I just bought yesterday, 200 points split right down the middle at 100 points each.  See you all around the house!


----------



## duck_widow

CrazyDuck said:


> I just bought yesterday, 200 points split right down the middle at 100 points each.  See you all around the house!



Congratulations!

Were you an existing DVC member when you purchased?


----------



## CrazyDuck

duck_widow said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Were you an existing DVC member when you purchased?



Nope... These are my first contracts


----------



## salemk

Just purchased 300 points at VGC while on our trip to Disneyworld this past December. Will be staying at VGC in 2 days in a 1 bedroom can't wait.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

duck_widow said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Were you an existing DVC member when you purchased?





CrazyDuck said:


> Nope... These are my first contracts



Something doesn't sound right!  Could it be that DVC is favoring one duck over another?  duck widow, if I were you, I would insist on my master contract being 100 points.


----------



## rmonty02

CrazyDuck said:


> I just bought yesterday, 200 points split right down the middle at 100 points each.  See you all around the house!



Congratulations! Welcome Home!

wideeyedwonder Thanks for the pics...it's all VERY exciting!


----------



## stopher1

CrazyDuck said:


> I just bought yesterday, 200 points split right down the middle at 100 points each.  See you all around the house!



Congrats & Welcome Home!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Those are some great photos of the testing, wideeyewonder!   It looks like this show will live up to the hype.  Hope it's playing when we go down for Spring Break


----------



## lulubelle

Thanks for the pix!

I am going to be bummed if it is delayed until Memorial Day as I read on another thread.  We are going over Mother's Day weekend and one of our planned highlights is watching the WOC show from the GVC viewing deck.  I hope they can confirm a starting date soon.  I may delay our trip (if villas are available) to later in the month.  If anyone gets any confirmed dates, please let all your "neighbors' know - TIA!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

duck_widow said:


> Ya, I agree. I think the webcast pricing ended on 1/2/10 and you had to watch it to be able to get it. I was able to get the price extended by like a week because I called my guide on 1/2/10, but he had just gone out on medical leave so I needed to get in touch with his backup guide.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are are new incentives now? Didn't Castle to Castle end on 1/31?



We are looking at buying.  Our guide just updated me that it is $15 credit per point with an August use year.  We are on the fence.


----------



## duck_widow

boiseflyfisher said:


> We are looking at buying.  Our guide just updated me that it is $15 credit per point with an August use year.  We are on the fence.



I hope they are also giving you 2009 points. If not, I recommend asking. Would you be a brand new DVC member? You can also ask about splitting your contract. Seems most people have had success in doing this. Still trying to get mine split.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

duck_widow said:


> I hope they are also giving you 2009 points. If not, I recommend asking. Would you be a brand new DVC member? You can also ask about splitting your contract. Seems most people have had success in doing this. Still trying to get mine split.



We met with the guide last month, but needed more than a week to decide.  Yes, that includes 2009 points.  The only change from last month for us was a change from June to August use year.  We are looking at two 100 point contracts.  One more thing I forgot was that it also includes split closing costs.  We were initially thinking about 3 100 point contracts, but I think we will roll the dice and wait on the other 100 points to see if they come up with incentives we can't live without.  200 points will be plenty for us for the times that we travel.


----------



## duck_widow

boiseflyfisher said:


> We met with the guide last month, but needed more than a week to decide.  Yes, that includes 2009 points.  The only change from last month for us was a change from June to August use year.  We are looking at two 100 point contracts.  One more thing I forgot was that it also includes split closing costs.  We were initially thinking about 3 100 point contracts, but I think we will roll the dice and wait on the other 100 points to see if they come up with incentives we can't live without.  200 points will be plenty for us for the times that we travel.



Glad you're getting the 2009 points. Will this be your first ever DVC purchase? Please do report back if you are able to split your contract as that will give me more ammo to try to get mine split. I just don't get why Disney is giving me such a hard time about it.


----------



## Nonsuch

boiseflyfisher said:


> ...One more thing I forgot was that it also includes split closing costs...


My purchase was split into 2 contracts 110 points each.  The first contract had a closing cost of $122.75, the second contract had no closing costs.



boiseflyfisher said:


> ...I think we will roll the dice and wait on the other 100 points to see if they come up with incentives we can't live without...


I feel the same way, and might buy more points if a great incentive appears.  220 points is enough if we stay in a studio, but I suspect we will be burning up points staying in a one-bedroom.  The higher weekday rates for 2011, might also require more points.


----------



## ACDSNY

duck_widow said:


> Glad you're getting the 2009 points. Will this be your first ever DVC purchase? Please do report back if you are able to split your contract as that will give me more ammo to try to get mine split. I just don't get why Disney is giving me such a hard time about it.


 
Are you purchasing through a different location then the members that are splitting their contracts?  I have had differences between WDW and DL sales offices.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

To be honest, one of the things that attracted us to buying into DVC was the possibility of getting an actual kitchen in a high end Disney resort.

I understand that to many people, the idea of cooking while on vacation is crazy!

However, we've had two stays at our DVC "home" (The Villas at the Grand Californian), and we've become true believers in the "cooking while on vacation" concept.

We bought enough points to allow us two trips to DLR a year, both for three nights, and both in a 2BR.  We chose enough points for a 2BR so that we can invite other families to enjoy DLR with us...and both times, it's worked out wonderfully!

One of the best parts is that we've divided up kitchen duties...each family is responsible for 1 breakfast and 1 dinner for the trip.  That leaves 1 night for "eating out", and 1 breakfast for the traditional Goofy's Kitchen!

Not only have we eaten healthier and faster on this last trip, but we've saved a boatload of $$$ on two dinners and two breakfasts!

We had french toast, bacon, scrambled eggs, fruit, and orange juice for one breakfast, and oatmeal+brown sugar, fruit, and orange juice for the other.  For dinner, we had spaghetti and meat sauce, garlic bread, salad, and melon (all prepared by the kids!) on one night, and ricotta stuffed manacotti and cole slaw on the other night...and we used our own wine, so we knew we would like the selection!

We had expensive hot dogs ($6) and monte cristo sandwiches ($21) while in the parks, but we didn't mind so much knowing that we had saved so much on two breakfasts and two dinners!

I guess what I am saying is that having a kitchen and a full sized dining area in the room are some of the things that attracted us to DVC, and I'm glad that making use of both of them worked out higher than my initial expectations!


----------



## Longhairbear

.


----------



## Longhairbear

wideeyedwonder said:


> To be honest, one of the things that attracted us to buying into DVC was the possibility of getting an actual kitchen in a high end Disney resort.
> 
> I understand that to many people, the idea of cooking while on vacation is crazy!
> 
> However, we've had two stays at our DVC "home" (The Villas at the Grand Californian), and we've become true believers in the "cooking while on vacation" concept.
> 
> We bought enough points to allow us two trips to DLR a year, both for three nights, and both in a 2BR.  We chose enough points for a 2BR so that we can invite other families to enjoy DLR with us...and both times, it's worked out wonderfully!
> 
> One of the best parts is that we've divided up kitchen duties...each family is responsible for 1 breakfast and 1 dinner for the trip.  That leaves 1 night for "eating out", and 1 breakfast for the traditional Goofy's Kitchen!
> 
> Not only have we eaten healthier and faster on this last trip, but we've saved a boatload of $$$ on two dinners and two breakfasts!
> 
> We had french toast, bacon, scrambled eggs, fruit, and orange juice for one breakfast, and oatmeal+brown sugar, fruit, and orange juice for the other.  For dinner, we had spaghetti and meat sauce, garlic bread, salad, and melon (all prepared by the kids!) on one night, and ricotta stuffed manacotti and cole slaw on the other night...and we used our own wine, so we knew we would like the selection!
> 
> We had expensive hot dogs ($6) and monte cristo sandwiches ($21) while in the parks, but we didn't mind so much knowing that we had saved so much on two breakfasts and two dinners!
> 
> I guess what I am saying is that having a kitchen and a full sized dining area in the room are some of the things that attracted us to DVC, and I'm glad that making use of both of them worked out higher than my initial expectations!


I agree with you 100%. We save a ton of money, and stay on diet by cooking in our villa. 
 We are staying at the VGC this coming week for 2 nights in a studio. I made a dinner for 2, and froze it to reheat in the microwave. The second dinner we will have out, and pick the restaurant for quality, not just to eat something for dinner. I am also bringing what we usually have for lunch to eat in room, so we save on calories, and dollars. We drink a lot of coffee, so
we bring coffee, sugar, Truvia, Coffeemate, filters etc. And of course all the fixin's for cocktails, and nibbles.
 Our next booked trip to VGC is during Food & Wine, staying a few nights in a 1 bedroom, and we plan on bringing  some nice steaks to grill in the BBQ area.


----------



## kikiq

wideeyedwonder said:


> To be honest, one of the things that attracted us to buying into DVC was the possibility of getting an actual kitchen in a high end Disney resort.
> 
> I understand that to many people, the idea of cooking while on vacation is crazy!
> 
> However, we've had two stays at our DVC "home" (The Villas at the Grand Californian), and we've become true believers in the "cooking while on vacation" concept.
> 
> We bought enough points to allow us two trips to DLR a year, both for three nights, and both in a 2BR.  We chose enough points for a 2BR so that we can invite other families to enjoy DLR with us...and both times, it's worked out wonderfully!



That's what we want to do.  We put off purchasing VGC points because we felt we needed to hold on to the money we had saved BUT we also hadn't decided how much we needed.  We used our SSR points to stay for our birthday weekend which convinced us that we wanted to do exactly what you have planned.  A 2 bdrm for 3 nights twice a year to have the family join us throughout the stay.  My DH said that he could really imagine BBQ chicken or pasta in the kitchen with the kids coming in from the parks.  Eating then leaving the little ones with us in the villa while they go back for more late fun.  I even took a picture of my new DGD sitting on the bed.  We plan on having a yearly picture of her and any future DGC there.

We love using the kitchen.  I think we spoiled my DB and DSIL when we shared a 2bdrm with them in WDW.  My DSIL loves cooking on vacation and she can't wait for the DLR DVC vacation.


----------



## CrazyDuck

wideeyedwonder said:


> To be honest, one of the things that attracted us to buying into DVC was the possibility of getting an actual kitchen in a high end Disney resort.
> 
> I understand that to many people, the idea of cooking while on vacation is crazy!
> 
> However, we've had two stays at our DVC "home" (The Villas at the Grand Californian), and we've become true believers in the "cooking while on vacation" concept.



You don't need to convince me... The kitchen was the big seller for us...  We just arrived home from 6 nights at GCH.  I can not count how many cheeseburgers and nachos I ate from white water snacks, or how many servings of chicken nuggets or macaroni and cheese my kiddos ate.  By the time we checked out this afternoon I was feeling realy sick.... I don't know if it was from the counter service food or the $1,000 in room charges for the food... blech....


----------



## nunzia

CrazyDuck said:


> You don't need to convince me... The kitchen was the big seller for us...  We just arrived home from 6 nights at GCH.  I can not count how many cheeseburgers and nachos I ate from white water snacks, or how many servings of chicken nuggets or macaroni and cheese my kiddos ate.  By the time we checked out this afternoon I was feeling realy sick.... I don't know if it was from the counter service food or the $1,000 in room charges for the food... blech....


----------



## duck_widow

ACDSNY said:


> Are you purchasing through a different location then the members that are splitting their contracts?  I have had differences between WDW and DL sales offices.



My guide is at DL. I'm very tempted to call a guide at WDW. I have a contact name from the webcast and just call to see what they say.

As of yesterday, after all of my bugging and examples from kind folks here who were brand new members who split their contracts, they are now saying that only _just_ last week they started allowing the contracts to be split, but only if you buy 200 points or more. I am buying 160. Seems like they are just trying to get me to spend more money now. Folks posted here more than a week ago about splitting their contracts and at the 160 point level. This all seems just so like typical timeshare tactics and not very Disney-like at all.

Is their anyone else out there who bought at VGC as a brand new member and split their initial contract?

Thanks all.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

duck_widow said:


> Glad you're getting the 2009 points. Will this be your first ever DVC purchase? Please do report back if you are able to split your contract as that will give me more ammo to try to get mine split. I just don't get why Disney is giving me such a hard time about it.



Yes, this will be our first DVC purchase and I will keep you posted for sure.  I hope they are able to straighten it out for you.

We did a little test drive two weeks ago when we stayed Grand concierge.  I wanted to see how often we would go back to the lounge to eat and if we considered it an inconvenience.  I'm happy to report back that we had two meals in the park.  The first was dinner at the Corn Dog Cart when we watched the parade and the second was lunch at the Blue Bayou the day we left.  We stayed 5 nights, so that meant a lot of meals back at the hotel.  We also think that the kitchen is a big draw and now know that we will take full advantage off it.  We have been to DL so many times that the dining isn't a big draw.  I can see having a meal out here and there, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if we have all of our meals in the villa.


----------



## Nonsuch

duck_widow said:


> ...they are now saying that only _just_ last week they started allowing the contracts to be split, but only if you buy 200 points or more.


My initial contract of 220 points was split in December, so it's not something that changed last week.  There are hundreds of split contracts filed with the Orange County Recorder, and some of those must be initial purchases.

I can't understand why DVC is giving you such a hard time.  The contract numbers have a suffix to easily handle split purchases.  The first contract is #####.000 the second #####.001 and so on.  The contract printing appears very automated, so there is very little extra work needed to split contracts.


----------



## franandaj

wideeyedwonder said:


> I understand that to many people, the idea of cooking while on vacation is crazy!



I'm so glad I'm not the only one! Granted I probably won't be doing much of any cooking at the GCVs, but we just got back from the THV and AKV. On our 10 day trip we cooked 4 nights in the room, pretty much every breakfast, and most of our lunches.

We made grilled chicken & zucchini on the BBQ (everyone has their own at THV), keilbasa & sauerkraut, tacos, the last night we cooked was kind of a "free for all" use up the leftovers night. For breakfasts we had bagels & cream cheese, French toast, the traditional bacon/eggs/hash browns/toast, all kinds of different stuff. I put pictures of my home cooked meals in my Dining Review in addition to the food bought on property.

Most of our stays at GCV are coming up for F&W, so we're pretty much planning on eating either at the events or the tasting plates. However, we are staying over the night that the Festival ends in a 1 bedroom and maybe that night after spending so many weekends eating all the amazing food, perhaps that will be the night to break out the box of Velveeta Shells & Cheese!


----------



## Longhairbear

We had a change of plans for in room cooking. We are staying in a studio, so instead of me making and bringing microwavable dinners for one night, I am getting steaks to grill on the BBQ. I can "nuke" a bag of rice, or a couple of sweet potatoes. Along with bagged salad and dressing, we are good for a home cooked meal at our villa one night, and dinner out on the other night.


----------



## franandaj

Longhairbear said:


> We had a change of plans for in room cooking. We are staying in a studio, so instead of me making and bringing microwavable dinners for one night, I am getting steaks to grill on the BBQ. I can "nuke" a bag of rice, or a couple of sweet potatoes. Along with bagged salad and dressing, we are good for a home cooked meal at our villa one night, and dinner out on the other night.



I forgot about the BBQs, that's a great idea! We're in a studio 2 of our three weekends there, though we'd probably do something more "county fair" like hot dogs, between all the winemaker dinners and other things I've planned, we'll need some balance!


----------



## disney4metoo

franandaj said:


> I forgot about the BBQs, that's a great idea! We're in a studio 2 of our three weekends there, though we'd probably do something more "county fair" like hot dogs, between all the winemaker dinners and other things I've planned, we'll need some balance!



We love the BBQs at VGC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




It is nice sharing a meal in the villas!


----------



## rmonty02

disney4metoo said:


> We love the BBQs at VGC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice sharing a meal in the villas!



Where's my knife & fork? That looks D-licious


----------



## Longhairbear

franandaj said:


> I forgot about the BBQs, that's a great idea! We're in a studio 2 of our three weekends there, though we'd probably do something more "county fair" like hot dogs, between all the winemaker dinners and other things I've planned, we'll need some balance!


 Good idea.


----------



## lulubelle

We were almost on page three!
Bumping us up.

I booked Taste for 5/29 with an AP discount (thanks to Alison for that info) and was bummed that only a one bedroom was available.  Too many points for this girl.  Anyone else going?


----------



## franandaj

lulubelle said:


> We were almost on page three!
> Bumping us up.
> 
> I booked Taste for 5/29 with an AP discount (thanks to Alison for that info) and was bummed that only a one bedroom was available.  Too many points for this girl.  Anyone else going?



You won't have any problem spotting us, we'll be the ones in scooters with little tray tables mounted to the front of our scooters! There is such a lack of seating it works out great, except for the tight U-turns! 

I booked a 1 br for this weekend 11 months out (F&W is why I bought my points!). I can't wait to hit the jacuzzi tub after they kick us out of the event, we closed it last year!


----------



## lulubelle

Well, we will definitely stop and say hello.
I know what you mean about the limited seating.  We try and rest a few hours before knowing there will be a lot of standing.  Oh, and we never thought about the jacuzzi, that sounds great!


----------



## duck_widow

Longhairbear said:


> We had a change of plans for in room cooking. We are staying in a studio, so instead of me making and bringing microwavable dinners for one night, I am getting steaks to grill on the BBQ. I can "nuke" a bag of rice, or a couple of sweet potatoes. Along with bagged salad and dressing, we are good for a home cooked meal at our villa one night, and dinner out on the other night.



That's a great idea! You could also bring a CrockPot (if you are driving) and that would give you more options too.


----------



## Longhairbear

duck_widow said:


> That's a great idea! You could also bring a CrockPot (if you are driving) and that would give you more options too.


As it all turned out, we brought the cooler full of all the stuff, except the steaks. We forgot to pack them. It was very chilly, and rainy, so I'm glad I wasn't out there grilling....LOL. A crock pot is a great idea for a studio stay.


----------



## franandaj

duck_widow said:


> That's a great idea! You could also bring a CrockPot (if you are driving) and that would give you more options too.



That is an excellent idea! I have like four of them. I could just chop everything up before we leave, and pour the stuff in the pot in the morning and dinner would be ready when we got home! No standing at the BBQs and food getting cold in the elevator on the way back to the room!


----------



## rccruiser

We are so excited to book for Christmas Dec. 23-26, 2010 at VGC Grand Villa! at only 720 points what a bargain! (ugh!) At least our family will be togeather for For Christmas this year.


----------



## toocherie

franandaj said:


> You won't have any problem spotting us, we'll be the ones in scooters with little tray tables mounted to the front of our scooters! There is such a lack of seating it works out great, except for the tight U-turns!



Hey Alison--where did you get your trays?  That sounds like a great idea!

Cheryl


----------



## franandaj

toocherie said:


> Hey Alison--where did you get your trays?  That sounds like a great idea!
> 
> Cheryl



Actually we built them the night before Taste last year.  I'll expain the process, it was pretty easy. The wood was still fresh and everyone was commenting on the wood smell! 

We bought a piece of wood that was about 12 inches wide (I think it was about 4-5 feet long). We had Home Depot cut them into 2 pieces that were about 18 to 20 inches (there was a small piece leftover). Then we bought some 1-2 inch baseboards and cut them at HD to fit three sides of the main tray. We purchased iron plant holders that you would hang on a wall and slide the pot of the plant into so that the plant would be suspended in a patio or something. 

Once we attached the baseboards as "lips" on the tray table, we fastened the plant holder (the circle ring) to the underside of the tray with those fasteners that you hold a cable to the wall.  Just before the event, we fastened the portion that would have been attached to the wall to the tiller of the scooter with zip ties.  It was a total MacGuiver operation, but here are some photos. I don't have any photos of the underside how we fastened the plant holder to the bottom of the tray, but could take some if anyone was interested.
















It worked out great and the staff really loved it. In fact the next morning we were at a Sweet Sundays and they asked where our "tables" were!


----------



## Nonsuch

rccruiser said:


> We are so excited to book for Christmas Dec. 23-26, 2010 at VGC Grand Villa! at only 720 points what a bargain! (ugh!)


That sounds like a great trip.  My first VGC trip is next week, to a one-bedroom.  I'm thinking about a Grand Villa trip in 2012, if I can keep from burning through points


----------



## cseca

Hello,
We're staying in GCV studio this coming sept, does anyone know if the little fridge would fit a full gallon milk jug?
Thanks so much!


----------



## dwelty

YEs, it will fit a full gallon if you move the shelves around.


----------



## cseca

dwelty said:


> YEs, it will fit a full gallon if you move the shelves around.



Awesome!
Thanks so much!


----------



## DisneyHeather

Hello everyone 

I bought 160 points last month and can't wait to start using them.  I have a 5 night trip planned in November in a 1 bedroom but might try for a quick weekend trip before then if I can pull it off.  I'm going on the EBTA cruise though so it may not be doable.

I'm a first time DVC owner and am very excited about.   I love all the information and pictures you guys are sharing.  Thank you.


----------



## stopher1

DisneyHeather said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I bought 160 points last month and can't wait to start using them.  I have a 5 night trip planned in November in a 1 bedroom but might try for a quick weekend trip before then if I can pull it off.  I'm going on the EBTA cruise though so it may not be doable.
> 
> I'm a first time DVC owner and am very excited about.   I love all the information and pictures you guys are sharing.  Thank you.



Congrats & Welcome Home!!


----------



## CrazyDuck

DisneyHeather said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I bought 160 points last month and can't wait to start using them.



Yay!!!  Welcome Home, neighbor!


----------



## cseca

Ooh, one more question.
Does anyone know if an infant is counted in the headcount of room accommodation?

As in, say for 1 br accommodates up to 5 does that mean we can have 5 adults with an infant? Or is it TOTAL of 5 including infant.
and is it the same with 2 br and GV?

Thanks so much!
This was never a problem to us before until we're thinking about taking extended families hehe...


----------



## stopher1

A child under 3 sleeping in the pack-n-play is not counted.  The 1 BR's have bedding for 5 - and if you have an little one under 3, they can be in the room too - so 6 with the child under 3.


----------



## cseca

stopher1 said:


> A child under 3 sleeping in the pack-n-play is not counted.  The 1 BR's have bedding for 5 - and if you have an little one under 3, they can be in the room too - so 6 with the child under 3.



TY so much!
That's what I thought but I couldn't be sure.


----------



## ACDSNY

Welcome DisneyHeather!

We have a 2 bdrm reserved for 2 nights after our Panama cruise 1/21/11.


----------



## ckmouse

After begging my husband for months to join DVC (because I LOVE the VGC!!), he finally said yes!  We are "dipping our toes in the water" with a 100 pt resale and I cannot be MORE excited!    Now I can only hope for some major pixie dust so Disney passes on ROFR!  Until I know, I will be keeping my fingers crossed that we'll be officially joining you all here on the VGC owners group!!  Wish us luck!


----------



## ACDSNY

ckmouse said:


> After begging my husband for months to join DVC (because I LOVE the VGC!!), he finally said yes! We are "dipping our toes in the water" with a 100 pt resale and I cannot be MORE excited!  Now I can only hope for some major pixie dust so Disney passes on ROFR! Until I know, I will be keeping my fingers crossed that we'll be officially joining you all here on the VGC owners group!! Wish us luck!


 
Sending pixie dust your way!   Good luck, the waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## rmonty02

ckmouse said:


> After begging my husband for months to join DVC (because I LOVE the VGC!!), he finally said yes!  We are "dipping our toes in the water" with a 100 pt resale and I cannot be MORE excited!



VGC resale? How many are there out there? 

Can't wait to welcome you home!


----------



## VallCopen

ckmouse I just bought a 200 point add on and through Disney, right now they are offering the points at 95.00 per point and they gave me 2009 points in addition to 2010.  I am sure I will be expected to pay the dues for 2009 but I just banked the points into 2010 and now we have an extra 400 waiting to use in June.  Just an FYI in case you aren't getting a great deal on the resale.  Welcome Home!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ckmouse said:


> After begging my husband for months to join DVC (because I LOVE the VGC!!), he finally said yes!  We are "dipping our toes in the water" with a 100 pt resale and I cannot be MORE excited!    Now I can only hope for some major pixie dust so Disney passes on ROFR!  Until I know, I will be keeping my fingers crossed that we'll be officially joining you all here on the VGC owners group!!  Wish us luck!



Congrats and good luck on passing ROFR!!



VallCopen said:


> ckmouse I just bought a 200 point add on and through Disney, right now they are offering the points at 95.00 per point and they gave me 2009 points in addition to 2010.  I am sure I will be expected to pay the dues for 2009 but I just banked the points into 2010 and now we have an extra 400 waiting to use in June.  Just an FYI in case you aren't getting a great deal on the resale.  Welcome Home!!!



You won't have to be dues on the 2009 points - lucky you!  And congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Do a lot of villas have a view of Paradise Pier?  I've seen some pics of the view it looks amazing!  We are thinking about getting a 1 bedroom and requesting a PP view...do they happen often?


----------



## Nonsuch

supersuperwendy said:


> Do a lot of villas have a view of Paradise Pier?  I've seen some pics of the view it looks amazing!  We are thinking about getting a 1 bedroom and requesting a PP view...do they happen often?



I requested a 1 bedroom with PP view, and will be checking in this afternoon 
Half the units face toward PP, but the first couple floors will not have much of a view 

I have not been able to find a floor by floor room map, and will try to create one during this trip.  Most of the floors have the same layout, but the Grand Villas change the pattern somewhat.  Only part of the building has a 6th floor, which are near the World of Color observation area.


----------



## Disney Princess

Nonsuch said:


> I have not been able to find a floor by floor room map, and will try to create one during this trip.



That would be AMAZING help for those of us who have yet to go "home".  I would like to post an in advance THANK YOU!!!


----------



## CrazyDuck

Disney Princess said:


> That would be AMAZING help for those of us who have yet to go "home".  I would like to post an in advance THANK YOU!!!



Here you can use mine:  The Villas are the 500 rooms.  You can tell which are the studios, 1 bedrooms, and dedicated 2 bedrooms by the size.  They should be the same on each floor except the 5th and 6th which will be a little different because of the Grand Villa.


----------



## stopher1

What a very cool map CrazyDuck!


----------



## ckmouse

VallCopen said:


> ckmouse I just bought a 200 point add on and through Disney, right now they are offering the points at 95.00 per point and they gave me 2009 points in addition to 2010.  I am sure I will be expected to pay the dues for 2009 but I just banked the points into 2010 and now we have an extra 400 waiting to use in June.  Just an FYI in case you aren't getting a great deal on the resale.  Welcome Home!!!



Wow! Congratulations on your purchase!  I would LOVE to buy 200 points - I have been talking with my guide and I know of the 2009 points in addition to the 2010. Its a GREAT deal IMHO!  Unfortunately my hubby didn't want to take that much out of our savings and he is not one to finance such a purchase (he's very financially responsible and I love him for it!!!).  So, when I was finally able to get him to buy 100 points (with 2009 included, so 200 total to start) I jumped on it!   I figured I should be happy with what I can get right now - better than nothing!  I know we will add on in the future...it's only a matter of time!!!


----------



## ckmouse

rmonty02 said:


> VGC resale? How many are there out there?
> 
> Can't wait to welcome you home!



Not too many, TTS has one or two larger ones (180-200 pts) and two more 100 point contracts available.  I recently saw a 50 pt contract available, but it was pretty stripped.  They don't come around too often, but every few weeks one or two pop up.


----------



## Davids-Coco

Stupid 2 Bedroom clarification please!!

Does a "dedicated" 2 bedroom mean that there is no door between the studio portion and the living room? Do I have to request a nondedicated if I want traditional adjoining room doors between the living and studio.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Davids-Coco said:


> Stupid 2 Bedroom clarification please!!
> 
> Does a "dedicated" 2 bedroom mean that there is no door between the studio portion and the living room? Do I have to request a nondedicated if I want traditional adjoining room doors between the living and studio.



Dedicated means that there is only one entrance for the entire Villa.  The connection to the second bedroom will be more like a hallway - really built into the unit as opposed to the typical connecting door between the 1BR and Studio making the 2BR lockoff.  And in the lockoff both the studio and the 1BR will have their own entrances.


----------



## toocherie

Davids-Coco said:


> Stupid 2 Bedroom clarification please!!
> 
> Does a "dedicated" 2 bedroom mean that there is no door between the studio portion and the living room? Do I have to request a nondedicated if I want traditional adjoining room doors between the living and studio.



At least at the villas in WDW there is a door between the "living room" and the studio portion.


----------



## Nonsuch

CrazyDuck said:


> Here you can use mine:  The Villas are the 500 rooms.  You can tell which are the studios, 1 bedrooms, and dedicated 2 bedrooms by the size.  They should be the same on each floor except the 5th and 6th which will be a little different because of the Grand Villa.


I have that map, want to add more detail.  The Grand Villas are on the 4th and 5th floors, with no 6th floor at the end of the VGC wing.


----------



## Donald is #1

ckmouse said:


> After begging my husband for months to join DVC (because I LOVE the VGC!!), he finally said yes!  We are "dipping our toes in the water" with a 100 pt resale and I cannot be MORE excited!    Now I can only hope for some major pixie dust so Disney passes on ROFR!  Until I know, I will be keeping my fingers crossed that we'll be officially joining you all here on the VGC owners group!!  Wish us luck!




Wow good luck!  

I would recommend checking out the ROFR thread but I haven't had any reports of VGC resales yet.




rmonty02 said:


> VGC resale? How many are there out there?
> 
> Can't wait to welcome you home!



I'm with you.  ckmouse's post is the first VGC resale post that I have seen.


----------



## rmonty02

Davids-Coco said:


> Stupid 2 Bedroom clarification please!!
> 
> Does a "dedicated" 2 bedroom mean that there is no door between the studio portion and the living room? Do I have to request a nondedicated if I want traditional adjoining room doors between the living and studio.



The other distinction between a dedicated 2br and a lockoff 2br is that the dedicated has two queen size beds in the 2nd room (instead of queen & sofa pull out). I would request upper level, PP view and keep those fingers crossed.


----------



## rmonty02

Donald is #1 said:


> I'm with you.  ckmouse's post is the first VGC resale post that I have seen.



I would just be curious to know what my points are worth on the resale market Now I won't be selling any time soon, if ever, I have vacations planned for the next several years


----------



## Donald is #1

Donald is #1 said:


> I would recommend checking out the ROFR thread but I haven't had any reports of VGC resales yet.



OK, can you probably tell which order I read my threads today.    After posting here, I went over to update the ROFR thread and I saw your post.


----------



## ACDSNY

Davids-Coco said:


> Stupid 2 Bedroom clarification please!!
> 
> Does a "dedicated" 2 bedroom mean that there is no door between the studio portion and the living room? Do I have to request a nondedicated if I want traditional adjoining room doors between the living and studio.


 
The dedicated 2 bedroom still has a door between the living room/kitchen and the studio portion.  In addition, it has 2 queen beds instead of the sofa sleeper.  I love the dedicated 2 bedrooms when I have kids with us so we only have to watch the one entrance.

Now when I have just adults I like the lock-off so whoever is in the studio portion can come and go without disturbing anyone else.


----------



## Davids-Coco

rmonty02 said:


> The other distinction between a dedicated 2br and a lockoff 2br is that the dedicated has two queen size beds in the 2nd room (instead of queen & sofa pull out). I would request upper level, PP view and keep those fingers crossed.


Thanks. And thanks to all for the info. I will need a lockoff then... taking my parents with us!


----------



## DisneyHeather

For those of you that fly down what do you use for transportation from the airport?  Do you use the Disney bus or the blue shuttle?  There will be 7 of us so I was also wondering if it might be cost effective to maybe do a limo for our first DVC vacation or not.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## CrazyDuck

DisneyHeather said:


> For those of you that fly down what do you use for transportation from the airport?  Do you use the Disney bus or the blue shuttle?  There will be 7 of us so I was also wondering if it might be cost effective to maybe do a limo for our first DVC vacation or not.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



We were a party of 7 on our last trip as well (5 adults, 2 kids).  We got a stretch limo from B&W Limo for the ride from LAX to GCH ($190).  It was fun and all but it was a tight fit.  Even though it is a 10 pax limo we had 6 bags of luggage.  Our carry ons were with us in the limo, 4 bags in the trunk and 2 bags up front with the driver.  We went home with 8 bags so I had B&W switch us to a 15 pax van ($175).  It was much more comfortable, and cheaper, plus all the bags fit nicely.  Not to mention everyone enjoyed riding facing forward too!


----------



## DisneyHeather

CrazyDuck said:


> We were a party of 7 on our last trip as well (5 adults, 2 kids).  We got a stretch limo from B&W Limo for the ride from LAX to GCH ($190).  It was fun and all but it was a tight fit.  Even though it is a 10 pax limo we had 6 bags of luggage.  Our carry ons were with us in the limo, 4 bags in the trunk and 2 bags up front with the driver.  We went home with 8 bags so I had B&W switch us to a 15 pax van ($175).  It was much more comfortable, and cheaper, plus all the bags fit nicely.  Not to mention everyone enjoyed riding facing forward too!



Thank you for your quick response.  Do you know if B&W does Orange County airport too?  That's where I always fly into.  We will be 2 adults and 5 kids.


----------



## jpeka65844

CrazyDuck said:


> We were a party of 7 on our last trip as well (5 adults, 2 kids).  We got a stretch limo from B&W Limo for the ride from LAX to GCH ($190).  It was fun and all but it was a tight fit.  Even though it is a 10 pax limo we had 6 bags of luggage.  Our carry ons were with us in the limo, 4 bags in the trunk and 2 bags up front with the driver.  We went home with 8 bags so I had B&W switch us to a 15 pax van ($175).  It was much more comfortable, and cheaper, plus all the bags fit nicely.  Not to mention everyone enjoyed riding facing forward too!



Is that round trip or one way?  We went with the Grey Line shuttle bus that last time and it was AWFUL!!!!  We want to do a van or car service next time.....


----------



## CrazyDuck

DisneyHeather said:


> Thank you for your quick response.  Do you know if B&W does Orange County airport too?  That's where I always fly into.  We will be 2 adults and 5 kids.


Definately.... Check out this transportation thread for their contact info: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2318297



jpeka65844 said:


> Is that round trip or one way?  We went with the Grey Line shuttle bus that last time and it was AWFUL!!!!  We want to do a van or car service next time.....



That is each way.  The stretch will cost more $$$.  You can get a regular limo for around $100 I hear... Also those quotes were from LAX, SNA will be much cheaper.

They loved the limo though... Also they stock it with iced water, soda, beer, scotch etc...  So go nutz!


----------



## bumbershoot

DisneyHeather said:


> For those of you that fly down what do you use for transportation from the airport?  Do you use the Disney bus or the blue shuttle?  There will be 7 of us so I was also wondering if it might be cost effective to maybe do a limo for our first DVC vacation or not.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



I've used SuperShuttle to/from SNA.  It was fine.  There was only one person on the shuttle going to the hotel, and our hotels were next door to each other so that was no problem.  I've also used them to or from ONT and LAX.  The only problem with them is that they drive like bats out of....  And it's possible this has stopped since hands-free laws, but when I've been in the shuttles, they have a tendency to talk on one cell phone and text on another, while driving, on the freeway.  Harrowing, to say the least.

We've also ridden Grayline's Disneyland Express (NOT run by Disneyland, FYI), and it was fine each time!  The only issue we've had is that we tend to come in to LAX during their once-an-hour pickups, and that gets old, b/c Alaska and Virgin America, at least, get you off the plane and to your luggage really fast, and then there's nowhere pretty to sit and wait.  

But with SNA it could be different.


----------



## DisneyHeather

Thanks for all the info guys it will be very helpful to me in making a decision as to what to us.


----------



## ACDSNY

Most trips we rent a car, but a few times we've used the Van taxi at SNA for 6 adults for a flat rate $45 each way plus tip.


----------



## nunzia

bumbershoot said:


> I've used SuperShuttle to/from SNA.  It was fine.  There was only one person on the shuttle going to the hotel, and our hotels were next door to each other so that was no problem.  I've also used them to or from ONT and LAX.  The only problem with them is that they drive like bats out of....  And it's possible this has stopped since hands-free laws, but when I've been in the shuttles, they have a tendency to talk on one cell phone and text on another, while driving, on the freeway.  Harrowing, to say the least.
> 
> We've also ridden Grayline's Disneyland Express (NOT run by Disneyland, FYI), and it was fine each time!  The only issue we've had is that we tend to come in to LAX during their once-an-hour pickups, and that gets old, b/c Alaska and Virgin America, at least, get you off the plane and to your luggage really fast, and then there's nowhere pretty to sit and wait.
> 
> But with SNA it could be different.


We've also used Super Shuttle several times with no issues...except for the holding on for dear life and me watching the road more than the driver thing like Molly mentioned. I'd like to find a decent way to get from a train station to the park. The cab from Fullerton was fine, but the stupid train not letting me in and missing the train from Anaheim to LAX cured me of that route...I think one of the smaller airports is right by where a train stops, so maybe I can look into that. Taking a cab ride from Anaheim to Union Station was not ideal.....


----------



## jpeka65844

CrazyDuck said:


> That is each way.  The stretch will cost more $$$.  You can get a regular limo for around $100 I hear... Also those quotes were from LAX, SNA will be much cheaper.



We'd love to fly into SNA, but from Kansas City, there's no direct flight (and with kids, that's a MUST for us) and it's way more expensive.  Of course, flying in to LAX is cheaper but takes longer.  It's all a trade off, I suppose.....

$200 doesn't sound bad for limo service.  Car service at WDW runs about $120-$150 depending on the size of the vehicle, so that sounds right.....

We hated the Grey Line.  It took us longer to get from the hotel to DL than it took for us to fly from Kansas City to LAX.  We can be into LAX by 9 AM Pacific Time so wasting 3 hours on a bus is silly!


----------



## Davids-Coco

ACDSNY said:


> The dedicated 2 bedroom still has a door between the living room/kitchen and the studio portion.  In addition, it has 2 queen beds instead of the sofa sleeper.  I love the dedicated 2 bedrooms when I have kids with us so we only have to watch the one entrance.
> 
> Now when I have just adults I like the lock-off so whoever is in the studio portion can come and go without disturbing anyone else.


My parents will be in the studio, so a lockoff is the best. They will want to come and go without disturbing our two sleeping in the living space. Thanks so much (to everyone who replied!)


----------



## bumbershoot

jpeka65844 said:


> We hated the Grey Line.  It took us longer to get from the hotel to DL than it took for us to fly from Kansas City to LAX.  We can be into LAX by 9 AM Pacific Time so wasting 3 hours on a bus is silly!



3 hours on the  bus?  What on earth happened?

Once we were on the bus it was an hour, max, and that included stopping at DLH to deal with peoples' tickets.



Nunzia, the train wouldn't let you board?  That's awful!  And then they didn't dispatch a bus for the passengers that missed their connecting train to Anaheim?  Boo on them.


----------



## nunzia

bumbershoot said:


> 3 hours on the  bus?  What on earth happened?
> 
> Once we were on the bus it was an hour, max, and that included stopping at DLH to deal with peoples' tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> Nunzia, the train wouldn't let you board?  That's awful!  And then they didn't dispatch a bus for the passengers that missed their connecting train to Anaheim?  Boo on them.



WELL what happened was I was standing on the platform as instrcuted to board the Ahaheim to LAX train to catch my train to El Paso (this was after the Expo..the family had gone back from Fullerton to Alb..our favorite route. I couldn't get from Alb home so took a more southern route) ANYWAY..the train pulls up kind of far down the track so I'm hustling to catch it..there is a front door open, like the engineer area?..so I think I shouldn't board there and go further down looking for an open door and an attendant. NONE..I'm actually pounding on doors and NO ONE. So I start hustling back toward the door at the engine car to just get on no matter if I'm supposed to our not and the train PULLS AWAY! Holy cow..I am stuck in Anaheim and have to get to Union Station for my overnight train. I got a taxi to take me all the way there..not much time to spare and it cost $75.00.
 I'm hesitant to try THAT route again....but one of the early stops in that route is, I think, by one of the smaller airports, so maybe I could try that..really leery about that Anaheim to Union Station train....


----------



## bumbershoot

That's just horrible!


----------



## 8timesblessed

OK I've read through many pages but not all, no time for that. I see alot of your have chosen to split your contracts. What advantage is there? Easier to sell off or pass onto other people? We have 8 kids so if we had 8 smaller contracts is that something we could gift to them in the future but now we could use all those points to get a bigger place? Will they all have the same use year?
We have a timeshare with another organization so I kindof know the ropes of timesharing.

We were going to hold off until going on our first trip in May but after reading that alot of you are surprised it's not sold out yet, makes me want to reconsider and maybe buying a smaller contract right now and hopefully being able to add later if we all really liked Disneyland.


----------



## M4travels

8timesblessed said:


> OK I've read through many pages but not all, no time for that. I see alot of your have chosen to split your contracts. What advantage is there? Easier to sell off or pass onto other people? We have 8 kids so if we had 8 smaller contracts is that something we could gift to them in the future but now we could use all those points to get a bigger place? Will they all have the same use year?
> We have a timeshare with another organization so I kindof know the ropes of timesharing.


That really is the main advantage.  Selling a package of 800 points is a much harder situation versus selling 8 packages of 100 points (or however you break down whatever points you finally end up with).  You should also (if all was perfect.....) garner a better $ per point for the smaller contracts.  If you're gifting a set number of points to each of 8 children you would definitely need to break the original contract into smaller bits as once sold, the contract is what it is, i.e. a single 800-point contract STAYS a 800-point contract for its life.

Have fun!  We LOVE the VGC.


----------



## MCSfromWA

8timesblessed said:


> OK I've read through many pages but not all, no time for that. I see alot of your have chosen to split your contracts. What advantage is there? Easier to sell off or pass onto other people? We have 8 kids so if we had 8 smaller contracts is that something we could gift to them in the future but now we could use all those points to get a bigger place? Will they all have the same use year?
> We have a timeshare with another organization so I kindof know the ropes of timesharing.
> 
> We were going to hold off until going on our first trip in May but after reading that alot of you are surprised it's not sold out yet, makes me want to reconsider and maybe buying a smaller contract right now and hopefully being able to add later if we all really liked Disneyland.



I know that it is easy to get excited about VGC when reading this thread.  We love VGC and I am so looking forward to our trip home again this summer.    But you are planning to go in 3 months.  VGC is not going to sell out before you get there.  IMHO I think that there is time for you to go and experience it and then decide if that is really what you want to do.  But if you do decide that this is the way you want to go then I would break the points into more than one contract.  I have 5 for VGC -- some of which are in 30 point increments.  I did this for many reasons but one is that if our vacation patterns change in the future and we want to sell some of our points we can so more easily.


----------



## nunzia

MCSfromWA said:


> I know that it is easy to get excited about VGC when reading this thread.  We love VGC and I am so looking forward to our trip home again this summer.    But you are planning to go in 3 months.  VGC is not going to sell out before you get there.  IMHO I think that there is time for you to go and experience it and then decide if that is really what you want to do.  But if you do decide that this is the way you want to go then I would break the points into more than one contract.  I have 5 for VGC -- some of which are in 30 point increments.  I did this for many reasons but one is that if our vacation patterns change in the future and we want to sell some of our points we can so more easily.


...and yes, your points would all be the same user year and can be used all together to make reservations. They will be different contracts and will show on the website seperately, but you can use them together..If you happen to buy resale, you'd want to get the same user year as your other contracts to avoid confusion...I'm hoping they have another webcast soon or some new incentives as I'm kind of edging toward adding on. You should probably wait to make sure you love the place before buying in..I'll be there in May also!


----------



## 8timesblessed

Well after talking with my DH we decided to buy in at 160pts and that would get us the 3 bedroom for 3 nights and then we have our other timeshare and will be getting 2 2bedrooms for the rest of the week. Once we figured out that we wouldn't need to spend a whole week there, it made getting less points seem OK and worth it for us. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ACDSNY

8timesblessed said:


> Well after talking with my DH we decided to buy in at 160pts and that would get us the 3 bedroom for 3 nights and then we have our other timeshare and will be getting 2 2bedrooms for the rest of the week. Once we figured out that we wouldn't need to spend a whole week there, it made getting less points seem OK and worth it for us. Thanks for all your help.


Sounds like we'll be saying Welcome Home soon.  You can always add on later if you find you need more points.


----------



## jpeka65844

bumbershoot said:


> 3 hours on the  bus?  What on earth happened?
> 
> Once we were on the bus it was an hour, max, and that included stopping at DLH to deal with peoples' tickets.



Well, let's see:

Hour 1:  Stopping at every other Grey Line terminal in LAX, dealing with tickets.  I am not joking when I say this took AN HOUR.

Hour 2:  In traffic; I dozed, thank goodness. 

Hour 3:  Stopping at all the other Good Neighbor hotels before ours.  After all the other people had gotten off the bus, the driver noticed us still sitting there and said "Whoops, I forgot you!  Where were you going?"  We say "The Grand Californian" He says "OOPS!  I should've dropped you off first!"  Yeah, thanks pal.  

Never again.


----------



## bumbershoot

jpeka65844 said:


> Well, let's see:
> 
> Hour 1:  Stopping at every other Grey Line terminal in LAX, dealing with tickets.  I am not joking when I say this took AN HOUR.
> 
> Hour 2:  In traffic; I dozed, thank goodness.
> 
> Hour 3:  Stopping at all the other Good Neighbor hotels before ours.  After all the other people had gotten off the bus, the driver noticed us still sitting there and said "Whoops, I forgot you!  Where were you going?"  We say "The Grand Californian" He says "OOPS!  I should've dropped you off first!"  Yeah, thanks pal.
> 
> Never again.



Wow!  That was a perfect storm of weirdness, most definitely.

From our experiences, the time to stop at the various terminals should be built into the schedule.  It has been for us.  We generally walk up to terminal 1 so we're first on the bus, and then of course we have to deal with all the stops, but since ticketing is *supposed to be* taken care of at DLH, it's just bizarre that they did it then!

And when we stayed at the Grand on this last trip, he specifically told us that we'd be first after the DLH stop (the previous trip we'd stayed at DLH, so that was simple).


Then again, we had a driver that was a few minutes late, because of airport regulations (I guess they have to check in at a "corral" before continuing to the terminals), and he was miffed b/c he thought those of us at the first stop had called to get into trouble.  However, it was a group of cruiseline coordinators, because they had about 70 people to get to a ship and they needed to get the passengers out onto the island that the Express people were waiting on.  So *they* called and made OUR ride a bit harder.  Then at about terminal 4, someone else had called from there, and instead of just dealing with it, the grumpy driver was grumping about it loudly as he got out of the bus to load passengers and stuff.  So...yeah, he was nutty.  But at least he got all of the ticketing and dropping off done in the correct and usual order!

Sorry you had such a strange experience!


----------



## wbl2745

We just bought 160 points for the VGC last week. We're wait listed in June (adding a couple of days to the end of a business trip) and will be calling tomorrow to see about a 2 bedroom in April for a planned trip with some friends. We're scheduled to stay in a nearby hotel, but if we can get into the VGC why not? Already scheduled for October (again the end of a business trip) and are considering something for May in 2011. I think I might be a little crazy.


----------



## stopher1

wbl2745 said:


> We just bought 160 points for the VGC last week. We're wait listed in June (adding a couple of days to the end of a business trip) and will be calling tomorrow to see about a 2 bedroom in April for a planned trip with some friends. We're scheduled to stay in a nearby hotel, but if we can get into the VGC why not? Already scheduled for October (again the end of a business trip) and are considering something for May in 2011. I think I might be a little crazy.



_Congrats & Welcome Home!_


----------



## ACDSNY

wbl2745 said:


> We just bought 160 points for the VGC last week. We're wait listed in June (adding a couple of days to the end of a business trip) and will be calling tomorrow to see about a 2 bedroom in April for a planned trip with some friends. We're scheduled to stay in a nearby hotel, but if we can get into the VGC why not? Already scheduled for October (again the end of a business trip) and are considering something for May in 2011. I think I might be a little crazy.


 
Welcome!  Crazy?  Didn't your guide tell you that's what happens when you buy DVC?


----------



## kerickson

ACDSNY said:


> Welcome!  Crazy?  Didn't your guide tell you that's what happens when you buy DVC?



APs + DVC = Extreme Vacation Planning Craziness!! 

Our AP's expire on May 3 (our last trip is May 1) and then my life might get back to normal


----------



## franandaj

kerickson said:


> Our AP's expire on May 3





Passes expire!


----------



## DisneyHeather

wbl2745 said:


> We just bought 160 points for the VGC last week. We're wait listed in June (adding a couple of days to the end of a business trip) and will be calling tomorrow to see about a 2 bedroom in April for a planned trip with some friends. We're scheduled to stay in a nearby hotel, but if we can get into the VGC why not? Already scheduled for October (again the end of a business trip) and are considering something for May in 2011. I think I might be a little crazy.



 Welcome Home!!


----------



## preedymtnwest

Hi, fellow VGCers!  

I just posted a long (sorry) rant/rave post about my first trip home over President's Week - rather than repeat here, here's the thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2408905

The villas are truly incredible (as is the location!), but I had some mixed experiences....


----------



## CrazyDuck

A funny story from our latest trip to DL...  It was right after the rope drop and we were standing in line for jumping jellyfish in DCA and we were at the front of the line.  My DW mentions to me... "Hey I smell bacon... Where do they serve bacon?".  The CM working the ride overheard her and said "Yea, I can't stand it... It's from those people" and gestured over to the VGC villas.  She said she really hates working Jumping Jellyfish now because every morning she has to smell bacon and it makes her hungry.  Ok maybe not a funny story, but I got a chuckle.....


----------



## Nonsuch

CrazyDuck said:


> ... "Hey I smell bacon... Where do they serve bacon?".  The CM working the ride overheard her and said "Yea, I can't stand it... It's from those people" and gestured over to the VGC villas.


I was one of "those people" last week, cooking bacon every morning.  Precooked bacon (from Costco) only takes a minute in the microwave, but is almost the same as frying 
A word of warning:  The cooktop "vent" only blows back into the room.  Avoid cooking items that generate lots of smoke.


----------



## Nonsuch

Nonsuch said:


> I have not been able to find a floor by floor room map, and will try to create one during this trip.



I'm back from my first VGC trip, and will try to create a floorplan map this week.

I did notice something odd.  There are some extra studios in the VGC wing.  My purchase paper work describes a total of 48 units:  2 Grand Villas, 23 two-bedroom, 23 one-bedroom + studio lockoff.  There are also some additional studios that are not connected to a one-bedroom.

Has anyone stayed in these studio rooms:  1500, 1503, 1511, 1513, 2503, 3503, 4503, 5503 ?


----------



## Donald is #1

I know that we have probably discussed this & I may have even asked the question last fall, but are there any grocery services that deliver to VGC?  If not, is there a supermarket, Walmart, etc close by?  I would like to get some water, snacks etc.


----------



## M4travels

Donald is #1 said:


> I know that we have probably discussed this & I may have even asked the question last fall, but are there any grocery services that deliver to VGC?  If not, is there a supermarket, Walmart, etc close by?  I would like to get some water, snacks etc.



I believe there's a Von's nearby and there have been reports of folks ordering for delivery to the Grand Californian.  I think there's a $50 minimum.  If you won't reach that minimum there's a Target right down the street that's quite easy to get to for your water fix!


----------



## Donald is #1

M4travels said:


> I believe there's a Von's nearby and there have been reports of folks ordering for delivery to the Grand Californian.  I think there's a $50 minimum.  If you won't reach that minimum there's a Target right down the street that's quite easy to get to for your water fix!



Awesome thanks!  I won't make that $50 min, but either Vons or Target would be great.


----------



## franandaj

We drive past one Target on our way up Harbor Blvd, and it seemed to me that it was pretty far. I just mapped it using Yahoo Maps and it is 3.27 miles south of the GCV. There is another on Euclid that is only 2.88 miles away. Also there is a Food 4 Less less than a mile west on Katella. 

While I normally shop at Ralph's (the regular Kroger store in socal), Food 4 Less (also Kroger) has some good deals, but it is a "no frills" kind of store. (ie. bag your own groceries, and items sold in bulk, and other cost saving foods). It depends on how much you are wanting to buy (walking vs cab ride, case of water vs a few bottles). There is also a 7-11 on Harbor and Katella which will have prices slightly less than Disney, but not much.

There is nothing convenient for walking for groceries and I think it was sort of designed that way by the various hotels and other restaurants.


----------



## CrazyDuck

No... The target on Harbor is closer than the one on Euclid... Not necessarily nicer though.


----------



## wbl2745

The Target on Harbor is not a Super Target and the food section is very small and consists of packaged goods only. We went there last August looking for bottled water and other things and didn't really find what we were after. In terms of selection I'd say that it was just slightly better than a 7-11, although it was outside of the Disneyland reality distortion field so the prices were reasonable.


----------



## stopher1

wbl2745 said:


> although it was outside of the *Disneyland reality distortion field *so the prices were reasonable.



  so true


----------



## SoCalKDG

Found this thread that included some great photos from the 2 bedroom.  Also included are photos of the Fireworks.  It looks like pool view rooms floors 4 and 5 will be able to watch the fireworks from the balcony.  Combine with the channel that plays the music these rooms might become pretty popular

http://www.mouseinfo.com/forums/dis...us-look-villas-gch.html?garpg=6#content_start


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> so true



You beat me to this....I love it Disneyland reality distortion field!


----------



## Donald is #1

franandaj said:


> We drive past one Target on our way up Harbor Blvd, and it seemed to me that it was pretty far. I just mapped it using Yahoo Maps and it is 3.27 miles south of the GCV. There is another on Euclid that is only 2.88 miles away. Also there is a Food 4 Less less than a mile west on Katella.
> 
> While I normally shop at Ralph's (the regular Kroger store in socal), Food 4 Less (also Kroger) has some good deals, but it is a "no frills" kind of store. (ie. bag your own groceries, and items sold in bulk, and other cost saving foods). It depends on how much you are wanting to buy (walking vs cab ride, case of water vs a few bottles). There is also a 7-11 on Harbor and Katella which will have prices slightly less than Disney, but not much.
> 
> There is nothing convenient for walking for groceries and I think it was sort of designed that way by the various hotels and other restaurants.



Thanks!  I'll have a car so getting there won't be a problem.  After Disneyland, I'll be heading to Joshua Tree, Sequioa and Kings Canyon National Parks.  Hence the desire to pick up water, snacks, etc.


----------



## Donald is #1

wbl2745 said:


> although it was outside of the Disneyland reality distortion field so the prices were reasonable.


----------



## franandaj

Donald is #1 said:


> Thanks!  I'll have a car so getting there won't be a problem.  After Disneyland, I'll be heading to Joshua Tree, Sequioa and Kings Canyon National Parks.  Hence the desire to pick up water, snacks, etc.



If it's just snacks, I'd really recommend the Food 4 Less, it's low budget, but they have the same stuff as the regular high end retail places, but at way discounted prices. In the last year, we have really needed to watch our budget so I started to go to Food 4 Less and especially if you are buying name brand products, or produce their prices can't be beat. You won't get select or choice meat. But for other things on certain occasions, if you're looking for good prepacked stuff hit Food 4 Less, and the prices will be good too.


----------



## Nonsuch

Nonsuch said:


> I'm back from my first VGC trip, and will try to create a floorplan map this week.
> 
> I did notice something odd.  There are some extra studios in the VGC wing.  My purchase paper work describes a total of 48 units:  2 Grand Villas, 23 two-bedroom, 23 one-bedroom + studio lockoff.  There are also some additional studios that are not connected to a one-bedroom.
> 
> Has anyone stayed in these studio rooms:  1500, 1503, 1511, 1513, 2503, 3503, 4503, 5503 ?


This is a floor by floor map of the VGC and the hotel expansion. I walked through the VGC wing, so this is the actual arrangement of the villas. The hotel rooms are all normal sized, so I did not verify those rooms. This was a chance to try out OmniGraffle (similar to Visio) 

Some interesting observations:  There are only 3 villas on the 6th floor.  The Grand Villas are on floors 4 and 5.  There are some "extra" studios (as I posted before).  

The picture is hosted on this site (so it will not become a broken link), but the resolution is limited.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Thanks for the maps.

Jack


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Nonsuch said:


> This is a floor by floor map of the VGC and the hotel expansion.



Thanks!


----------



## DVCGeek

Nonsuch said:


> The picture is hosted on this site (so it will not become a broken link), but the resolution is limited.



Thanks for the map!  However, the numbers are a little hard to head.  Do you have any other copies of it at a higher resolution (even if it's just a temporary link?), or maybe you could break it up into separate images per floor?    At any rate, thanks again for what you already posted!  

---------------------

On a similar note- I've asked the Mouse a few times, but so far I haven't been able to get any site floor plan documents for VGC; has anyone had any luck getting them?  I'd like to find out where the unit I own in, "3A", is in the wing and also what layout and type (2 BR Ded or Lockoff?  I doubt it's a GV...) it is.  

I have copies of all the info. for my other contracts (BLT, AKV, and VWL) off the Orange County, FL website...


----------



## letitsnow

When staying in a studio is the laundry facility free or do you have to pay to use the washer and dryers on the first floor?


----------



## Nonsuch

blackjackdelta said:


> Thanks for the maps.


Your welcome 

The picture is hard to read 
Here are 2 pdf versions: 1 page, 6 pages.


----------



## Nonsuch

DVCGeek said:


> On a similar note- I've asked the Mouse a few times, but so far I haven't been able to get any site floor plan documents for VGC; has anyone had any luck getting them?  I'd like to find out where the unit I own in, "3A", is in the wing and also what layout and type (2 BR Ded or Lockoff?  I doubt it's a GV...) it is.
> 
> I have copies of all the info. for my other contracts (BLT, AKV, and VWL) off the Orange County, FL website...


I would like to have a document like that, which would include an even more detail floorplan than I created.
Digging through all the DVC paperwork, on page 35 of "The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel, Component Site Public Offering Statement" is a summary of documents not delivered to purchasers.  Item 4, "Survey, Floor and Plot Plans" might be the one we want.


----------



## Nonsuch

letitsnow said:


> When staying in a studio is the laundry facility free or do you have to pay to use the washer and dryers on the first floor?


Back on Page 92 of this thread:


justkeepswimmin said:


> -The laundry room is not done, as mentioned.  We asked for tokens for the other machines and guest services ended up giving us actual quarters to do our laundry, which I thought was kinda strange.


The laundry room is done 
The machines do require tokens (or maybe coins).


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Nonsuch said:


> Here are 2 pdf versions



Even better!  Thanks!


----------



## DVCGeek

Nonsuch said:


> Here are 2 pdf versions: 1 page, 6 pages.



Those PDFs are perfect, you ROCK!!!


----------



## BeccaG

DVCGeek said:


> Thanks for the map!  However, the numbers are a little hard to head.  Do you have any other copies of it at a higher resolution (even if it's just a temporary link?), or maybe you could break it up into separate images per floor?    At any rate, thanks again for what you already posted!
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> On a similar note- I've asked the Mouse a few times, but so far I haven't been able to get any site floor plan documents for VGC; has anyone had any luck getting them?  I'd like to find out where the unit I own in, "3A", is in the wing and also what layout and type (2 BR Ded or Lockoff?  I doubt it's a GV...) it is.
> 
> I have copies of all the info. for my other contracts (BLT, AKV, and VWL) off the Orange County, FL website...



From what I understand, 3A would be a block of rooms.  I don't remember exactly but the unit i own .11% of (or something like that) is a group of rooms consisting of a few two bedrooms and like four or five studios at SSR.  Unless they did it drastically differently at the CA Grand, I would assume its the same.


----------



## BeccaG

OK, so excited, two weeks from today we will be checking in to a 2BR at the Villas at the Grand Californian for two nights with our good friends.....soooooooo excited its finally here!!


----------



## Nonsuch

DVCGeek said:


> On a similar note- I've asked the Mouse a few times, but so far I haven't been able to get any site floor plan documents for VGC; has anyone had any luck getting them?  I'd like to find out where the unit I own in, "3A", is in the wing and also what layout and type (2 BR Ded or Lockoff?  I doubt it's a GV...) it is.





BeccaG said:


> From what I understand, 3A would be a block of rooms.  I don't remember exactly but the unit i own .11% of (or something like that) is a group of rooms consisting of a few two bedrooms and like four or five studios at SSR.  Unless they did it drastically differently at the CA Grand, I would assume its the same.



Starting with only 3 data points:
1.  The total number of points is:  1,136,968
This number was posted earlier in this thread, although how the source of the number was not given.
2.  I own .4886% of unit 14B symbolized by 110 points.
3.  I own .2443% of unit 16 symbolized by 110 points.

Here are my rough calculations:
If .4886% of 14B is 110, then 100% is 22513
Assume this is a two-bedroom (with dedicated and lockoff treated the same)
46 x 22513 = 1,035,598
If .2443% of 16 is 110, then 100% is 45026
Assume this is a grand villa (I own a grand villa )
2 x 45026 = 90,052
Total 1,035,598 + 90,052 = 1,125,650 points (only off by 1% from 1,136,968)

The WDW developments are so large, it makes sense to group many rooms into a "unit" for sales.  As the units sell, whole floors can be converted from hotel (cash payment) to villa (points payment).  VGC is small enough, that a "unit" might actually be a specific "villa".


----------



## lulubelle

letitsnow said:


> When staying in a studio is the laundry facility free or do you have to pay to use the washer and dryers on the first floor?



When I checked in last week, the front desk CM asked me if I needed some tokens to do laundry.  I said no.  I was in a studio.  The units are so beautiful.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Nonsuch said:


> Starting with only 3 data points:
> 1.  The total number of points is:  1,136,968
> This number was posted earlier in this thread, although how the source of the number was not given.
> 2.  I own .4886% of unit 14B symbolized by 110 points.
> 3.  I own .2443% of unit 16 symbolized by 110 points.
> 
> Here are my rough calculations:
> If .4886% of 14B is 110, then 100% is 22513
> Assume this is a two-bedroom (with dedicated and lockoff treated the same)
> 46 x 22513 = 1,035,598
> If .2443% of 16 is 110, then 100% is 45026
> Assume this is a grand villa (I own a grand villa )
> 2 x 45026 = 90,052
> Total 1,035,598 + 90,052 = 1,125,650 points (only off by 1% from 1,136,968)
> 
> The WDW developments are so large, it makes sense to group many rooms into a "unit" for sales.  As the units sell, whole floors can be converted from hotel (cash payment) to villa (points payment).  VGC is small enough, that a "unit" might actually be a specific "villa".



I would guess that the single numbers mean that the units are a standalone unit like a dedicated 2br.  While the rooms with an a or b are parts of a lockoff unit.

Anyways I have 2 100 point contracts both worth .2221% of unit 7. FWIW!


----------



## Nonsuch

CrazyDuck said:


> ...I have 2 100 point contracts both worth .2221% of unit 7.



Based on my many assumptions unit 7 would be a grand villa


----------



## DVCGeek

There are only two Grand Villas, so sounds like we found them.  From my experience {details below}, the number portion of a unit's name refers to the phase, and the letter refers to different units within that phase (if there are more than one).  I have 4 contracts, each at a different resort:

BLT Unit 13A is one 2BR lockoff, rooms 7326 & 7328 (others have reported them as MK view).  [Unit Floor Plan from Condo Exhibit book 47 page 26]  My 160 points are 0.8147% of Unit 13A, so it has about 19,639 points in it.

AKV Unit 103A is a 2 BR dedicated, I'm pretty sure it is Savanah view room 7438.  [Unit Floor Plan from Condo Exhibit book 47 page 46]  My 75 points are 0.4604% of Unit 103A, so it has about 16,290 points in it.

VWL Unit 33A is different; it is a total of 4 rooms; a 2 BR lockoff and two dedicated studios.  [Floor Plan from Condo Exhibit book 31 page 127]  They are rooms 1510, 1512, 1514, and 1516.  My 36 points are 0.1260% of Unit 33A, so the unit has about 28,571 points in it.

My VGC contract is 50 points forming 0.2221% of Unit 3A, so it has about 22,512 points in it, which matches Nonsuch's value for an assumed 2 BR.  If only I could get a Unit Floor Plan drawing for it to complete my collection and find out what type it is and where!!!  I want to know the room numbers so I can take pictures of "my" doorknobs in October.    Argh...


----------



## Nonsuch

DVCGeek said:


> ...I want to know the room numbers so I can take pictures of "my" doorknobs in October.    Argh...


You really are a DVC Geek


----------



## Longhairbear

BeccaG said:


> OK, so excited, two weeks from today we will be checking in to a 2BR at the Villas at the Grand Californian for two nights with our good friends.....soooooooo excited its finally here!!


I'm jealous, we won't be back till May for stay in a studio.


----------



## DVCGeek

Nonsuch said:


> You really are a DVC Geek



  Why thank you, I thought I choose my screen name wisely.


----------



## bethy

Hi everyone!  I have a question about Parking.  I know this info is buried in this thread somewhere but I'm hoping someone can answer my question off the top of their head:

Next month we are spending 4 nights in a 2 Bedroom at VGC with my parents.  they are meeting us there and will have their own car.  What is the parking policy?  Is it only one car per unit that gets free parking even when the unit has a capacity of 9?


----------



## toocherie

bethy said:


> Hi everyone!  I have a question about Parking.  I know this info is buried in this thread somewhere but I'm hoping someone can answer my question off the top of their head:
> 
> Next month we are spending 4 nights in a 2 Bedroom at VGC with my parents.  they are meeting us there and will have their own car.  What is the parking policy?  Is it only one car per unit that gets free parking even when the unit has a capacity of 9?



You should have no problem parking two cars.  Your room keys let you in and out of the self-parking so I don't believe they police how many per room.


----------



## Nonsuch

We stayed at the GCH hotel last December, before joining the DVC.  Our standard room was upgraded to a pool view, looking directly at the new VGC wing 
Our bill has all the usual hotel surcharges:  Resort Fee, Tax
And also other optional items:  Valet, Tickets, Meals...






Our first stay in the VGC was last month, and we skipped the valet and did not charge to the room 
DVC really is a prepaid vacation, without hidden charges


----------



## bethy

Thanks so much for your quick reply, toocherie!

So - I'm trying to remember:  when my parents first pull up the GCH in their car (after we've already parked ours there) do I tell them just to give the gatehouse our last name and say they will be self-parking after my dad drops off my mom with the luggage?  Then they'll presumably come in and check in and get their keys.  Do they not need to show their keys until they exit the parking lot with their car?  Can anyone just drive on in and park initially?

I have stayed at the GCH maybe 5 times - usually with a car and I can cannot seem to remember.  Since my parents are new to DLR and will be our guests I do not want to put them in an awkward position.


----------



## VallCopen

Bethy we stayed last November and when my brother showed up (several hours after us) he just pulled in the parking lot across the street told them he was staying at the hotel and then we gave him his key, which he DID need to leave the parking lot.  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

bethy said:


> ...when my parents first pull up the GCH in their car (after we've already parked ours there) do I tell them just to give the gatehouse our last name and say they will be self-parking after my dad drops off my mom with the luggage?  Then they'll presumably come in and check in and get their keys



That would work, but it will be a little smoother this way:
Add you parents names to your reservation.  This should get them past the gatehouse (but your name would work also).  Leave the bags with the bellmen and BOTH your parents can go to registration and get keys.  Cars can be left at the entrance while guests register, although the valet will need the key in case the car needs to be moved.  Then one of your parents can drive to self-parking, and use the room key to access the Grand Californian Hotel lot.

The dedicated GCH parking has the nearest parking spaces, so without a room key they might end up in the multi-level garage behind Paradise Pier Hotel.  Tell your parents that the self-park lot is across the street, since that might not be obvious.


----------



## jujashmom

Stayed at VGC in February and fell in love

Just added on 60 pts at VGC today!!


----------



## stopher1

jujashmom said:


> Stayed at VGC in February and fell in love
> 
> Just added on 60 pts at VGC today!!



Congrats!  It IS a wonderful place, isn't it?


----------



## nunzia

Nonsuch said:


> We stayed at the GCH hotel last December, before joining the DVC.  Our standard room was upgraded to a pool view, looking directly at the new VGC wing
> Our bill has all the usual hotel surcharges:  Resort Fee, Tax
> And also other optional items:  Valet, Tickets, Meals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first stay in the VGC was last month, and we skipped the valet and did not charge to the room
> DVC really is a prepaid vacation, without hidden charges



Wow...you got a great room rate! My last paid stay in May of 08 read like this for weekdays: Resort Fee: 11.50, room charge: 324.00, tax: 48.60 and for weekend night: resort fee: 11.50, Room charge: 365.00, tax: 54.75. And I paid for three rooms for three nights each 
No wonder I bought in at VGC, and I think I just talked myself into an add on


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Nonsuch said:


> DVC really is a prepaid vacation





And you wouldn't believe how much $$$ we saved on food by using the kitchen in the villas...

We were able to eat out a bit fancier than normal on the days we did eat out, and STILL save money (and even time!)

Again --> 




jujashmom said:


> Stayed at VGC in February and fell in love  Just added on 60 pts at VGC today!!



That's been known to happen!  (We fell in love with The Grand years back, so when we heard that there was to be a DVC there, we knew that we had to buy!)


----------



## Nonsuch

jujashmom said:


> Just added on 60 pts at VGC today!!


You might want to hang onto your contract until after the webcast in 2 weeks


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Nonsuch said:


> You might want to hang onto your contract until after the webcast in 2 weeks



Oh great, now I may have to think about adding on!  2 weeks you say?


----------



## MCSfromWA

Looking at the "before VGC" bill also reminds me why we love staying at the villa so much.    I am signed up for the webcast and am hoping that there will be good incentives because I know we don't have enough points ... to stay as long as I would like.   

I am so looking forward to our summer trip.


----------



## Nonsuch

nunzia said:


> Wow...you got a great room rate! My last paid stay in May of 08 read like this for weekdays: Resort Fee: 11.50, room charge: 324.00, tax: 48.60 and for weekend night: resort fee: 11.50, Room charge: 365.00, tax: 54.75. And I paid for three rooms for three nights each
> No wonder I bought in at VGC, and I think I just talked myself into an add on



We went all out for the 50th anniversary in July 2005 (wow, 5 years ago already).  Concierge, Theme Park View, for a week.  The reservations were made a full year in advance, and we paid full rack rate 
I think my mind has blocked out the total cost 

The 200 new hotel rooms may have softened the off season rates at the Grand.


----------



## Nonsuch

wideeyedwonder said:


> And you wouldn't believe how much $$$ we saved on food by using the kitchen in the villas...
> 
> We were able to eat out a bit fancier than normal on the days we did eat out, and STILL save money (and even time!)



The VGC kitchen has transformed our experience an the Grand.  We can now follow our normal weekend morning routine, with coffee and breakfast while lounging around in robes.  

Next trip will be even better.  I'm bringing much more food from home


----------



## Garthilk

Well,

I put down a deposit on a 220 pointer at VGC today. Welcome everyone.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Garthilk said:


> Well,
> 
> I put down a deposit on a 220 pointer at VGC today. Welcome everyone.



Hey, Welcome Home!


----------



## barngro

We are here right now in a 1 bdr. on the 5th floor and just watched about 15 min. of the WOC show with music. They have been doing bits and pieces all week but this is the first time they have run a large portion of the show with the soundtrack. Also, I don't think the viewing area they built for DVCers is going to be as good as a lot of the rooms which are closer to the public viewing area. It's kinda hard to see the projected portions of the show from way over there.


----------



## forevercruising

Hello, fellow VGC owners!  

If any of you have stayed in the VGC studio villa #6504, can you confirm whether the "roof" to the left of the balcony of that unit is a hindrance to the view?  From the external pictures of that side of the villas, it looks almost as if the "roof" of the 5th floor villas, below and to the left (when standing on the balcony), might be in the line of sight of the "park" when looking left from the balcony.

What about #5510/4510/3510 (all same location)?  With the Grand Villa to the left (when standing on the balcony), I would assume that the view is quite obstructed.  Any confirmation of that?

I'm just trying to figure out which units will have partial obstructions of the WOC show when it begins.

Any insight would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## squidmo

forevercruising said:


> Hello, fellow VGC owners!
> 
> If any of you have stayed in the VGC studio villa #6504, can you confirm whether the "roof" to the left of the balcony of that unit is a hindrance to the view?  From the external pictures of that side of the villas, it looks almost as if the "roof" of the 5th floor villas, below and to the left (when standing on the balcony), might be in the line of sight of the "park" when looking left from the balcony.



We had the good fortune to stay in unit #6504 on opening night.  Here is a  stitched panorama of the view from the balcony:




http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh289/squidmo_photo/Disneyland/Stiched.jpg


The roof to the left won't obscure World of Color at all, although the angle might not be ideal for seeing the images on the rear mist screen.  It should be a better angle than the 6th floor viewing platform, though.


----------



## CrazyDuck

The Zephyr definately looks like it is going to be in the way of WOC from that angle.


----------



## Nonsuch

forevercruising said:


> What about #5510/4510/3510 (all same location)?  With the Grand Villa to the left (when standing on the balcony), I would assume that the view is quite obstructed.


The view looking to the left from those studio villas will be blocked by the Grand Villa.  The wall on the left also jogs outward (enclosing a fire stairs) further obstructing the view 

I would recommend the Grand Villa, it should have the best view 
The studio under the Grand Villa on the second floor (2520) is above the construction walls, but might be blocked by landscaping.  There is extra space between the first and second floors, since the first floor has higher ceilings in the public areas of the hotel -- so the second floor is higher up.

Some video from my visit last month.
The World of Color testing was shot from room 5502.
There are also some daytime videos of back patio area.


----------



## Nonsuch

CrazyDuck said:


> The Zephyr definately looks like it is going to be in the way of WOC from that angle.



The Zephyr platform might be the biggest obstruction for all the villas


----------



## nunzia

Garthilk said:


> Well,
> 
> I put down a deposit on a 220 pointer at VGC today. Welcome everyone.



Welcome!!


----------



## nunzia

Nonsuch said:


> The Zephyr platform might be the biggest obstruction for all the villas



I think it is time to remove the Zephyr....


----------



## Nonsuch

Garthilk said:


> I put down a deposit on a 220 pointer at VGC today. Welcome everyone.



You might want to hang onto your contract until after the webcast in 2 weeks 

The December webcast saved me $1100 on 220 points 
My guide at the DLR offered a $15 incentive, the webcast was $20


----------



## Nonsuch

nunzia said:


> I think it is time to remove the Zephyr....



Not much can be done about the Zephyr, but I am concerned about some of the trees planted between VGC and California Adventure 

The Paradise Pier view was a huge selling point for me, and those trees will grow to obstruct the view from many villas 

Take a look at a 360 video of the area


----------



## wideeyedwonder

MCSfromWA said:


> I am signed up for the webcast



How do you sign up for the webcast?

EDIT: Never mind, found the link in the posts above, now signed up for the March 23 (Tues) webcast.  Thanks!


----------



## nunzia

Nonsuch said:


> Not much can be done about the Zephyr, but I am concerned about some of the trees planted between VGC and California Adventure
> 
> The Paradise Pier view was a huge selling point for me, and those trees will grow to obstruct the view from many villas
> 
> Take a look at a 360 video of the area



Yep..that's what happened with the old park view from 2001 when you could really see everything to now when you kinda see some stuff and trees...

Webcast: I got an email, but I think you can go to the DVC site and sign up also.


----------



## DVCGeek

Garthilk said:


> Well,
> 
> I put down a deposit on a 220 pointer at VGC today. Welcome everyone.



Are you attending the webcast to check and see if you can get a better deal?  You may want to tell QA you plan to wait to sign and finish paperwork until you hear what those offers are!


----------



## Nonsuch

nunzia said:


> Yep..that's what happened with the old park view from 2001 when you could really see everything to now when you kinda see some stuff and trees...


I won't need to add more points after all


----------



## Donald is #1

Hey, did anyone see that there is going to be a new annual pass that covers both WDW and Disneyland?


----------



## CrazyDuck

Donald is #1 said:


> Hey, did anyone see that there is going to be a new annual pass that covers both WDW and Disneyland?



$700 and no DVC Discount... Hmm... wouldn't be worth it for me since I can only do 1 trip a year (Maybe 2 but hoppers would still be cheaper).


----------



## Donald is #1

CrazyDuck said:


> $700 and no DVC Discount... Hmm... wouldn't be worth it for me since I can only do 1 trip a year (Maybe 2 but hoppers would still be cheaper).



Yeah, if there isn't a discount, I will need to do the math.   I don't care about the water parks.  So I will need to look at what my Disneyland tickets will cost and see if the math works.


----------



## TLPL

Question for VGC owers: What is the best way to get to DLR from LAX (or other ones)?? Since they don't have Magical Express at DLR, do we HAVE to rent a car? Any easier/ inexpensive way to get to and from the resort?


----------



## Garthilk

DVCGeek said:


> Are you attending the webcast to check and see if you can get a better deal?  You may want to tell QA you plan to wait to sign and finish paperwork until you hear what those offers are!





Nonsuch said:


> You might want to hang onto your contract until after the webcast in 2 weeks
> 
> The December webcast saved me $1100 on 220 points
> My guide at the DLR offered a $15 incentive, the webcast was $20


Yeah,

What will end up happening is I will hold onto the paperwork until after the webcast. I'm hoping for a better deal with the webcast, but I have a realistic expectation that it will not be any better. We shall see.


----------



## junglejoy

TLPL said:


> Question for VGC owers: What is the best way to get to DLR from LAX (or other ones)?? Since they don't have Magical Express at DLR, do we HAVE to rent a car? Any easier/ inexpensive way to get to and from the resort?




We've taken a taxi _and _rented a car.  The taxi is much easier and a lot less expensive if your group can fit in a taxi with all of its luggage.  There are taxi-vans too, but we can never find one when we need one.  

Research the going rate for taxis to Disneyland before you go - there's a set rate and they will often try to charge you more if you don't know it.  For your return to the airport, I've always had the concierge call a taxi for us.  Worked great!  I think it costs more to return to LAX, which seems weird.

The shuttles work well too, but if you have more than two people, it's less expensive to rent a car and a LOT less expensive to take a taxi.

Car rental is kind of a pain but in LA it's nice to have a car.  Go to In & Out, Trader Joes, the grocery store, the beach, Disney warehouse, Griffith Observatory, The American Girl Store, The Getty, etc. - lots of great things really close to Disneyland to do if you have a car.


----------



## nunzia

TLPL said:


> Question for VGC owers: What is the best way to get to DLR from LAX (or other ones)?? Since they don't have Magical Express at DLR, do we HAVE to rent a car? Any easier/ inexpensive way to get to and from the resort?



Super Shuttle is great and economical..now..if you take the train no one goes there so you are stuck cabbing it or risking catching the Anaheim train (which if you recall, left me BEHIND) and then still cabbing it...


----------



## bumbershoot

TLPL said:


> Question for VGC owers: What is the best way to get to DLR from LAX (or other ones)?? Since they don't have Magical Express at DLR, do we HAVE to rent a car? Any easier/ inexpensive way to get to and from the resort?



There's a ton of info about this on the DLR forum.  A nice place to start is Hydroguy's tips.  If you scroll down in his list of URLs, you'll see a link to info about airports and ground transportation.  A wealth of info!

Discounted price offered to me for a cab to LAX was $75.  It was just me, so that was NOT a bargain.  

I've used Super Shuttle and Grayline's Disneyland Resort Express, and both have pros and cons.  SS drivers are absolutely insane, and i'm hoping that the no-texting laws have slowed down their overuse of technology while driving.  

Grayline worked well for me each time I've used them, exactly as expected (they generally go first to DLH, deal with the money there, and some people will switch buses then, but that bus should then go straight to the Grand and then on to different hotels and motels), but others have been trapped in a bus ride from Hades, with a driver NOT doing what they are supposed to do.  

Have fun reading HydroGuy's tips and the tips he links to!


----------



## wbl2745

TLPL said:


> Question for VGC owers: What is the best way to get to DLR from LAX (or other ones)?? Since they don't have Magical Express at DLR, do we HAVE to rent a car? Any easier/ inexpensive way to get to and from the resort?



You didn't mention where you were coming from, but if it is feasible I'd suggest flying into any airport other than LAX. The John Wayne Airport in Orange County is the closest to the Disneyland resort, but can also be busy, particularly during rush hour. My absolute favorite airport is the Long Beach Airport. It hasn't been enlarged or remodeled since the 1960s and only has I believe 10 gates total in the whole airport. Although that might not seem like an advantage, on average it's about 20 minutes from getting off the plane with carry-on luggage to driving out of the airport in a rental car, including a pit stop in the terminal. Try that at LAX! 

It is a little further away from the Disneyland Resort area than Orange County airport, but the main (only!) road out of the airport turns into Ball Road, which is on the north end of the Disney property. If you take that route there's a Ralph's along the way to pick up groceries. The drive without stopping at the market is about 30 minutes.

Friends don't let friends fly into LAX.


----------



## minniemoms

I agree. I would NOT do LAX, unless you can't help it. I usually drive, BUT I have flown into Ontario and Orange. They are both much nicer drives than LAX. I haven't done Long Beach. Orange had a Disney Express Bus I thought? But Ontario did NOT. They had a super shuttle or something like that.


----------



## franandaj

wbl2745 said:


> My absolute favorite airport is the Long Beach Airport. It hasn't been enlarged or remodeled since the 1960s and only has I believe 10 gates total in the whole airport. Although that might not seem like an advantage, on average it's about 20 minutes from getting off the plane with carry-on luggage to driving out of the airport in a rental car, including a pit stop in the terminal. Try that at LAX!
> 
> Friends don't let friends fly into LAX.



Yay Long Beach Airport! All my friends fly in to visit me there on Jet Blue and say it's one of their favorites as well. I didn't know That street (Wardlow, I think) turned into Ball Road! You learn something every day!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TLPL said:


> Question for VGC owers: What is the best way to get to DLR from LAX (or other ones)?? Since they don't have Magical Express at DLR, do we HAVE to rent a car? Any easier/ inexpensive way to get to and from the resort?



How many people in your group?  That will help determine what the least expensive route will be.  

For the past couple of years I've been flying into LAX b/c that's the only direct route remaining for us and I haven't found it to be a hassle.  I take a shuttle (either Super or Red - whichever comes first) to the resort and then I've taken the Grayline DL express back to the airport.  Both are easy.  Prior to that I always elected to fly into SNA (John Wayne/Orange Cty) which is a bit closer but that will be a shuttle or the DL express bus as well.  Overall I have found little added inconvenience in flying in at LAX.

If there are several in your party then either a Taxi, Limo or car rental will be your best options.


----------



## Nonsuch

Nonsuch said:


> Some video from my visit last month.
> The World of Color testing was shot from room 5502.
> There are also some daytime videos of back patio area.



Corrected video link


----------



## forevercruising

squidmo said:


> We had the good fortune to stay in unit #6504 on opening night.  Here is a  stitched panorama of the view from the balcony:
> 
> The roof to the left won't obscure World of Color at all, although the angle might not be ideal for seeing the images on the rear mist screen.  It should be a better angle than the 6th floor viewing platform, though.



Squidmo:  Thank you VERY much for the excellent picture, showing such an accurate view!  This answers my questions.

Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## DisneyHeather

I called this morning and changed my 1 bedroom reservation to a 2 bedroom reservation with a request for a PP view.  It's using almost 2 years worth of points and I'll probably regret it when we have to go back down into the 1 bedroom but now my aunt can come.  I'm too excited 

And I might end up adding some points to my contract if there's good deals when I'm on the EBTA next month.


----------



## TLPL

Hey thanks for all your answers.  We are just 2 of us, flying out from Buffalo, NY. We usually go with Southwest airlines, that's why I ask about LAX. But I know they do fly to other aiports in the area.


----------



## DisneyHeather

TLPL said:


> Hey thanks for all your answers.  We are just 2 of us, flying out from Buffalo, NY. We usually go with Southwest airlines, that's why I ask about LAX. But I know they do fly to other aiports in the area.



I fly Southwest into Orange county when I go and the cost is usually the same as to fly into LAX


----------



## squidmo

TLPL said:


> Question for VGC owers: What is the best way to get to DLR from LAX (or other ones)?? Since they don't have Magical Express at DLR, do we HAVE to rent a car? Any easier/ inexpensive way to get to and from the resort?



Supershuttle also runs a "Business Express ExecuCar" service from both LAX and SNA where you get your own private car (it's a minivan, actually).  They will pick you up right outside baggage claim and take you straight to your hotel.  Here's a direct link for the service.  It also comes up as an option when you request a quote on the SuperShuttle.com website:

http://www.execucarexpress.com/

We used them last time and it was MUCH better than using the regular Supershuttle service.  I just checked, and it's currently $72 each way for LAX and $50 each way from SNA, for up to 5 people.  Since we are a family of 4, it's almost the same price as taking the regular supershuttle (which would be $64 LAX / $40 SNA total for the 4 of us), and you don't have to share with anyone.  I'd highly recommend it over the bus or a regular shuttle if you have 4 or 5 people.


----------



## lulubelle

That is great advice and information, Squidmo.


----------



## SoCalKDG

CrazyDuck said:


> The Zephyr definately looks like it is going to be in the way of WOC from that angle.



90% of the action is to the left of the Zephyr.  The new viewing area inside the park is actually way to the left of the Zephyr as well.  No matter what room you are in you will be watching the show at an angle.  The best view will still be inside the park in the planned viewing areas.

Get a pool view room and you can actually watch the Disneyland Fireworks.


----------



## Longhairbear

SoCalKDG said:


> 90% of the action is to the left of the Zephyr.  The new viewing area inside the park is actually way to the left of the Zephyr as well.  No matter what room you are in you will be watching the show at an angle.  The best view will still be inside the park in the planned viewing areas.
> 
> Get a pool view room and you can actually watch the Disneyland Fireworks.


We also love the Grizzly Peak views, and the wilderness sounds coming from it at night. Especially the third floor, it's like being out in the wilderness, and a perfect match to the decor.


----------



## barngro

We've had both views now having just returned from a week in a 1 bedroom with a theme park view after spending a week at Christmas with a pool view. In all honesty I prefered the tranquility of the pool view, sitting on the balconey enjoying the beautiful music they pipe in. It's probably because I'm a little older now and Disney music seems to be what attracts me more than anything to Disneyland. Sounds crazy, but that's just me.


----------



## donmil723

squidmo said:


> Supershuttle also runs a "Business Express ExecuCar" service from both LAX and SNA where you get your own private car (it's a minivan, actually).  They will pick you up right outside baggage claim and take you straight to your hotel.  Here's a direct link for the service.  It also comes up as an option when you request a quote on the SuperShuttle.com website:
> 
> http://www.execucarexpress.com/
> 
> We used them last time and it was MUCH better than using the regular Supershuttle service.  I just checked, and it's currently $72 each way for LAX and $50 each way from SNA, for up to 5 people.  Since we are a family of 4, it's almost the same price as taking the regular supershuttle (which would be $64 LAX / $40 SNA total for the 4 of us), and you don't have to share with anyone.  I'd highly recommend it over the bus or a regular shuttle if you have 4 or 5 people.



I'm glad to hear from someone who has used this service.  I just booked it for our family of 4 for our arrival in June.  If I had booked it when I first saw it I could have gotten it for $61.00.  I am paying $72.  

Did you call after you got your bags?  And, how long after that before they picked you up?  Also, how much did you tip your driver?

Thanks!

Donna


----------



## letitsnow

DisneyHeather said:


> I called this morning and changed my 1 bedroom reservation to a 2 bedroom reservation with a request for a PP view.  It's using almost 2 years worth of points and I'll probably regret it when we have to go back down into the 1 bedroom but now my aunt can come.  I'm too excited
> 
> And I might end up adding some points to my contract if there's good deals when I'm on the EBTA next month.



what days did you cancel for??? i'm wait listed for june...


----------



## DisneyHeather

letitsnow said:


> what days did you cancel for??? i'm wait listed for june...



I didn't cancel I kept the same dates in November just upgraded from a 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom.


----------



## squidmo

donmil723 said:


> I'm glad to hear from someone who has used this service.  I just booked it for our family of 4 for our arrival in June.  If I had booked it when I first saw it I could have gotten it for $61.00.  I am paying $72.
> 
> Did you call after you got your bags?  And, how long after that before they picked you up?  Also, how much did you tip your driver?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Donna



Yep, we called right after we picked up our bags and they told us to go right outside baggage claim to be picked up- you don't have to drag your bags upstairs to the shuttle area.  They were there in under 10 minutes (I'm guessing closer to 5 minutes- it didn't feel like a long wait at all), and the whole thing went really smoothly.  We prepaid the tip online when we paid for the reservation, and I seem to recall we tipped 15%.

I was bummed the price went up too- we are also going in June, and I liked the $61 price back in September better.  But it's still worth it at $72.


----------



## blackjackdelta

barngro said:


> We've had both views now having just returned from a week in a 1 bedroom with a theme park view after spending a week at Christmas with a pool view. In all honesty I prefered the tranquility of the pool view, sitting on the balconey enjoying the beautiful music they pipe in. It's probably because I'm a little older now and Disney music seems to be what attracts me more than anything to Disneyland. Sounds crazy, but that's just me.


 
We have no interest in a pool view, we are hoping for a high floor park view. My kids never want to swim when we are there.

Jack


----------



## MCSfromWA

blackjackdelta said:


> We have no interest in a pool view, we are hoping for a high floor park view. My kids never want to swim when we are there.
> 
> Jack



The good news is there are more park view rooms than pool rooms.


----------



## toocherie

MCSfromWA said:


> The good news is there are more park view rooms than pool rooms.



LOL--then I have really bad luck because in four tries I've always gotten pool view.  Keeping good vibes for my birthday trip in a couple of weeks!

ETA:  that's not right--one time I got a fence view (looking towards Redwood Creek Challenge--but on first floor so only got walkway and a fence!)


----------



## MCSfromWA

toocherie said:


> LOL--then I have really bad luck because in four tries I've always gotten pool view.  Keeping good vibes for my birthday trip in a couple of weeks!
> 
> ETA:  that's not right--one time I got a fence view (looking towards Redwood Creek Challenge--but on first floor so only got walkway and a fence!)



I am sending you good vibes and  lots of pixie dust so that you can get a park view.  

We stayed last September to celebrate my husbands birthday and we were on the 6th floor with a great view of PP.  Maybe you'll get that villa next time!


----------



## toocherie

MCSfromWA said:


> I am sending you good vibes and  lots of pixie dust so that you can get a park view.
> 
> We stayed last September to celebrate my husbands birthday and we were on the 6th floor with a great view of PP.  Maybe you'll get that villa next time!



Thank you!  I'll let y'all know!


----------



## Nonsuch

toocherie said:


> LOL--then I have really bad luck because in four tries I've always gotten pool view.  Keeping good vibes for my birthday trip in a couple of weeks!



Have your room request noted on your reservation.
Try to checkin early in the day, then go enjoy the Park 

I hope you have a great view for your birthday


----------



## dvcPrice

Hi All,

Recently we held our families once every 3 year visit to Disneyland as a family vacation.    Year over Year - its been harder and harder to PLAN timeoff.  The industry - the economy - new job - new additions (two) to our already sizeable family.....  it has been hard to take a vacation as a family and just GET OUT OF DODGE.

After a week at the Paradise Pier Hotel for 2,000$ - I stopped by the DVC desk downstairs - and before I knew it were touring the VERY nice 2 Bedroom Villa at Grand California model.

We had stayed LAST visit at the DGC hotel - in a studio.   We had JUST stayed at the PP Hotel - and were AMAZED at the quality of the 1 and 2 bedroom villas....  for the SAME rate (through the club)

The rooms at the hotel are beautiful... the resort itself - outstanding.  

We picked up 270 points, and plan to be back EVERY year.... and to stay at the GC.... its our home resort now.

Looking forward to adding on points to this, as we are trying to be season pass holders that attend the park at least 2-3 times a year.   With 5 kids ranging from 4 months -> 15 years old.....   we plan to get a GREAT amount of use from our membership, and really enjoy the outstanding quality available in this resort.


----------



## franandaj

dvcPrice said:


> The rooms at the hotel are beautiful... the resort itself - outstanding.
> 
> We picked up 270 points, and plan to be back EVERY year.... and to stay at the GC.... its our home resort now.
> 
> Looking forward to adding on points to this, as we are trying to be season pass holders that attend the park at least 2-3 times a year.   With 5 kids ranging from 4 months -> 15 years old.....   we plan to get a GREAT amount of use from our membership, and really enjoy the outstanding quality available in this resort.



Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

dvcPrice said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> We had stayed LAST visit at the DGC hotel - in a studio.   We had JUST stayed at the PP Hotel - and were AMAZED at the quality of the 1 and 2 bedroom villas....  for the SAME rate (through the club)
> 
> The rooms at the hotel are beautiful... the resort itself - outstanding.
> 
> We picked up 270 points, and plan to be back EVERY year.... and to stay at the GC.... its our home resort now.



Welcome home!  It is a breathtaking resort and an amazing value for the quality of the rooms and location.   Welcome also to the DIS boards!


----------



## wbl2745

We haven't stayed at the VGC yet, but if I recall correctly they have DVD players in the rooms. Is that right? Do they also have DVDs that you can borrow or do you need to bring your own? We have a 2 bedroom reserved in April.


----------



## JimmyJam838

I believe they have DVDs available at the guest service desk.


----------



## Caropooh

wbl2745 said:


> We haven't stayed at the VGC yet, but if I recall correctly they have DVD players in the rooms. Is that right? Do they also have DVDs that you can borrow or do you need to bring your own? We have a 2 bedroom reserved in April.





JimmyJam838 said:


> I believe they have DVDs available at the guest service desk.


Yes, that is correct. Not a great selection, but a pretty good one. You can borrow them overnight, need to be back by noon the next day.


----------



## nunzia

dvcPrice said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently we held our families once every 3 year visit to Disneyland as a family vacation.    Year over Year - its been harder and harder to PLAN timeoff.  The industry - the economy - new job - new additions (two) to our already sizeable family.....  it has been hard to take a vacation as a family and just GET OUT OF DODGE.
> 
> After a week at the Paradise Pier Hotel for 2,000$ - I stopped by the DVC desk downstairs - and before I knew it were touring the VERY nice 2 Bedroom Villa at Grand California model.
> 
> We had stayed LAST visit at the DGC hotel - in a studio.   We had JUST stayed at the PP Hotel - and were AMAZED at the quality of the 1 and 2 bedroom villas....  for the SAME rate (through the club)
> 
> The rooms at the hotel are beautiful... the resort itself - outstanding.
> 
> We picked up 270 points, and plan to be back EVERY year.... and to stay at the GC.... its our home resort now.
> 
> Looking forward to adding on points to this, as we are trying to be season pass holders that attend the park at least 2-3 times a year.   With 5 kids ranging from 4 months -> 15 years old.....   we plan to get a GREAT amount of use from our membership, and really enjoy the outstanding quality available in this resort.




Welcome Home!
PS..loved Santa Cruz as a kid


----------



## SoCalKDG

blackjackdelta said:


> We have no interest in a pool view, we are hoping for a high floor park view. My kids never want to swim when we are there.
> 
> Jack


Don't think of it as a pool view, think of it as a Disneyland fireworks view (at least it you are floors 3-5).   

There is a link to photos of the fireworks from these rooms.  They look great, plus I believe the music is piped in from the tv.


----------



## rmonty02

dvcPrice said:


> We picked up 270 points, and plan to be back EVERY year.... and to stay at the GC.... its our home resort now.



Congrats and WELCOME HOME!


----------



## pycees312

JimmyJam838 said:


> I believe they have DVDs available at the guest service desk.



This one of of the things my DH said GCV lacked. If they did have DVD's avail they sure didn't tell you or have it avail anywhere in view. He said with the other DVC's the lobby and check-in are dedicated specifically to DVC and it did make a difference to him.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pycees312 said:


> This one of of the things my DH said GCV lacked. If they did have DVD's avail they sure didn't tell you or have it avail anywhere in view. He said with the other DVC's the lobby and check-in are dedicated specifically to DVC and it did make a difference to him.



I don't think it's really atypical.  OKW/SSR/HH/VB are all stand-alone DVC's but VWL, AKV, BWV, BCV and BLT all are attached to Disney hotels and share check-in and lobby's (other than AKV Kidani).  It took me awhile to find where the DVD's are at BLT.  They have them at the community hall which has limited hours and of course I was checking after they were closed up.  VWL you get DVD's at the store in the hotel lobby but I had read that somewhere - it wasn't information in the room.  I'd imagine it's the same or similar with AKV, BWV and BCV and now VGC.


----------



## Nonsuch

Anyone going to the Vacation As You Wish presentation?

The event has this in the description:


> ...take advantage of limited-time offers as The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa enters its final phase.



"Final Phase" implies that VGC is close to selling out 

If you are at Disneyland April 1-4, this would be a chance to check out a Grand Villa


----------



## Dziactor

Just bought 125 points, hope to get on a waitlist soon.


----------



## kikiq

Nonsuch said:


> Anyone going to the Vacation As You Wish presentation?
> 
> The event has this in the description:
> 
> 
> "Final Phase" implies that VGC is close to selling out
> 
> If you are at Disneyland April 1-4, this would be a chance to check out a Grand Villa



We're going Friday night because we'll be there already for our date night.
My DH thinks it'll be more of the same with some desserts/soda, a DJ and the guides waiting somewhere to talk to you.


----------



## marts35

Welcome Home to all the new DVC'ers at the VGC  

Has anyone heard any new dates on actual opening of the World of Color?


----------



## wbl2745

Our first visit to VGC will be in about a month in a 2 bedroom villa and we're inviting some guests to come with us. When I made the reservation I gave everyone's names. We're arriving later and so that they don't have to pay for parking before we arrive, can they check-in (even if the room isn't ready) and park in the GCH self-parking?

Also, where do you check-in? Is it just the same place that hotel guests check-in? I need to give our guests some directions.

Lastly, our reservation says that we have a "dedicated 2 bedroom". What does "dedicated" mean? Do we have to be "dedicated Disney fanatics?" 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VallCopen

Dedicated rooms only have one entrance into the room, when you get a non-dedicated room you get a studio with a one bedroom so people staying in the 2nd bedroom can come and go from the their room or from the living room entrance too.  I think dedicated rooms are good when you have small kids and don't want the second entrance but I think non-dedicated rooms are nice for adults and older kids that may want to come and go and not disturb other guests in the room.  Also a dedicated has 2 queens and no couch in the second room, where as the non-dedicated has a King and a couch (since it is a studio layout).


----------



## franandaj

VallCopen said:


> the non-dedicated has a King and a couch (since it is a studio layout).



I've never stayed in a studio yet (3 weeks from today ), does it really have a king? I thought it had a queen, I'd love it to be a King!


----------



## toocherie

no, a non-dedicated 2-bedroom has a king in the 1-bedroom portion and a queen/sofabed in the studio portion.  No studio has a king.  Only 1 bedroom and ups.

and I prefer a dedicated because you have more "real" beds.

On parking, you don't need to be checked in technically to park in self-parking -- you need the key card to get OUT of self-parking.  So as long as they are checking in and staying on-site and don't need to move their car before you check in they will be fine.

ETA:  and you check-in at the regular place hotel guests check in--they may not let your guests check in but they can leave their luggage with bell services until you get there.


----------



## VallCopen

Ohh....   Sorry on the King/Queen mistake.  We have stayed in only a 2 bedroom dedicated and I thought that both rooms had a King so I guess I was wrong and it is a Queen.


----------



## BeccaG

Hey all, staid in villa 5518, a dedicated two bedroom, earlier this week.  It has a straight on view of the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail and a side view of the fireworks from Disneyland and the pool.  It would not be a good viewing spot for World of Color.

We took some friends with us, and since their name was on the reservation and they were there a bit before us, they were able to check in.

Guest services were super awesome with our request. We asked for an extra high chair.  They brought one in minutes.  Later we had a message making sure we got the high chair.  Later, I discovered the can opener was missing.  (Yes I actually cooked on this vacation and it did not seem like a chore in that beautiful room).  It was brought up in minutes and literally seconds after the door close we got a call asking if we received it.  My husband noticed that the cast members had some sort of PDA device that they check off after stopping by the rooms so this must be why the calls come so immediately after the item is delivered.

Even though our friends had to leave early because of a kid with a raging earache, overall it was a blessed trip.

Oh, and on a non GCV note, we went to the Minni and Friends breakfast at plaza inn.  Awesome food and 10 characters in an hour and ten minutes!  Try doing that anywhere else in the park.  If you like characters or have kids who like Pooh and friends, Minnie or some others, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## vellamint

toocherie said:


> no, a non-dedicated 2-bedroom has a king in the 1-bedroom portion and a queen/sofabed in the studio portion.  No studio has a king.  Only 1 bedroom and ups.
> 
> and I prefer a dedicated because you have more "real" beds.
> 
> .



Uh oh.....can anyone direct/tell me how many are dedicated 2 bedrooms vs lockoffs....I am hoping to go and with 6 in my family we definitely need more beds.....I toured a 2 bedroom this past February and there was a king in the master...a pullout couch, a pulldown bed and two beds in the second bedroom....thats kinda what I was counting on....

A non-dedicated would have a King, the sofabed, the pulldown bed and then a bed and and sofabed in the second bedroom?


Thanks.


----------



## DisneyDreamerK

I bought DVC for Grand Californian Villas today! I am so excited to finally be a Member! I am hoping to go for my birthday in October....yay!


----------



## BeccaG

vellamint said:


> Uh oh.....can anyone direct/tell me how many are dedicated 2 bedrooms vs lockoffs....I am hoping to go and with 6 in my family we definitely need more beds.....I toured a 2 bedroom this past February and there was a king in the master...a pullout couch, a pulldown bed and two beds in the second bedroom....thats kinda what I was counting on....
> 
> A non-dedicated would have a King, the sofabed, the pulldown bed and then a bed and and sofabed in the second bedroom?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yup.  You can request when you book a dedicated two bedroom.  Mine was indicated as such although requests are not guaranteed, in this case I think they are booked as being dedicated vs a lockoff.


----------



## franandaj

vellamint said:


> Uh oh.....can anyone direct/tell me how many are dedicated 2 bedrooms vs lockoffs....I am hoping to go and with 6 in my family we definitely need more beds.....I toured a 2 bedroom this past February and there was a king in the master...a pullout couch, a pulldown bed and two beds in the second bedroom....thats kinda what I was counting on....
> 
> A non-dedicated would have a King, the sofabed, the pulldown bed and then a bed and and sofabed in the second bedroom?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I believe there are 48 units, 4 GVs and something like 22 dedicated and 22 lock offs....That sounds like too many GVs, somebody help me here....


----------



## CrazyDuck

franandaj said:


> I believe there are 48 units, 4 GVs and something like 22 dedicated and 22 lock offs....That sounds like too many GVs, somebody help me here....



2 GV's, 23 Dedicated 2BR, and 23 lockoffs


----------



## VallCopen

There are 2 Grand Villas - one facing the pools and one facing the Pier with a great view of the world of Color.  We have been in the one facing the Pier and it is beautiful....


----------



## Longhairbear

BeccaG said:


> Hey all, staid in villa 5518, a dedicated two bedroom, earlier this week.  It has a straight on view of the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail and a side view of the fireworks from Disneyland and the pool.  It would not be a good viewing spot for World of Color.
> 
> We took some friends with us, and since their name was on the reservation and they were there a bit before us, they were able to check in.
> 
> Guest services were super awesome with our request. We asked for an extra high chair.  They brought one in minutes.  Later we had a message making sure we got the high chair.  Later, I discovered the can opener was missing.  (Yes I actually cooked on this vacation and it did not seem like a chore in that beautiful room).  It was brought up in minutes and literally seconds after the door close we got a call asking if we received it.  My husband noticed that the cast members had some sort of PDA device that they check off after stopping by the rooms so this must be why the calls come so immediately after the item is delivered.
> 
> Even though our friends had to leave early because of a kid with a raging earache, overall it was a blessed trip.
> 
> Oh, and on a non GCV note, we went to the Minni and Friends breakfast at plaza inn.  Awesome food and 10 characters in an hour and ten minutes!  Try doing that anywhere else in the park.  If you like characters or have kids who like Pooh and friends, Minnie or some others, I would highly recommend it.


Hi Becca, Have you guys heard the date of WOC soft openings, or it's start date? I heard it was pushed back to June, and we have a villa booked in May.


----------



## franandaj

Longhairbear said:


> Hi Becca, Have you guys heard the date of WOC soft openings, or it's start date? I heard it was pushed back to June, and we have a villa booked in May.



I was just reading a thread that said it was pushed back to June 11th, but that was a rumor and couldn't be relied upon. I was hoping that it would be open during F&W, but sounds like they are going to open it just before summer so they can still hit the "spring" mark.


----------



## stopher1

DisneyDreamerK said:


> I bought DVC for Grand Californian Villas today! I am so excited to finally be a Member! I am hoping to go for my birthday in October....yay!



Congrats & Welcome Home!


----------



## nunzia

DisneyDreamerK said:


> I bought DVC for Grand Californian Villas today! I am so excited to finally be a Member! I am hoping to go for my birthday in October....yay!



Welcome Home!
I caved and bought my 50 point add on..now I have 175 VGC...going to sell my OKW to help pay for it.


----------



## stopher1

nunzia said:


> Welcome Home!
> I caved and bought my 50 point add on..now I have 175 VGC...going to sell my OKW to help pay for it.



Congrats!


----------



## BeccaG

Longhairbear said:


> Hi Becca, Have you guys heard the date of WOC soft openings, or it's start date? I heard it was pushed back to June, and we have a villa booked in May.



I have been told via a cast member that April 29 is the soft opening day with the official opening as report by numerous Disney fan sites as June sometime, I think the first or maybe its the 11th.  Of course, that is a goal, I guess last year the new Maleficent dragon never made its appearance at Fantasmic until August so I think they are shy or releasing a definitive date.


----------



## marts35

Thanks for the WOC info


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BeccaG said:


> I have been told via a cast member that April 29 is the soft opening day with the official opening as report by numerous Disney fan sites as June sometime, I think the first or maybe its the 11th.  Of course, that is a goal, I guess last year the new Maleficent dragon never made its appearance at Fantasmic until August so I think they are shy or releasing a definitive date.



We'll be down there over June 11th (my BD!!) so that's the good part but I had been hoping it would open earlier - officially - so that the crowds wouldn't be that initial surge.    I also had been thinking about trying to adjust our dates by one day so I could attend another event here at home on the 12th.  Sigh - decision, decisions.


----------



## DisneyDreamerK

Thank you for the "Welcome Homes". I've been to Disneyland once and I loved it! I plan on using my membership for Disney Resorts around the world instead of Disney World because I've been here on vacation like 35 times. lol I got a nice Cast Member rate for 100 points in Grand Californian. When I eventually get settled, I'll probably buy more. Yay! so excited!


----------



## Nonsuch

toocherie said:


> On parking, you don't need to be checked in technically to park in self-parking -- you need the key card to get OUT of self-parking.  So as long as they are checking in and staying on-site and don't need to move their car before you check in they will be fine.


A room key is not needed to enter the parking lot, just take an hourly parking ticket to open the gate.  A room key is needed to open the second gate to enter the dedicated Grand Californian parking area closest to the hotel.  Without a room key parking is available in the parking structure behind the Paradise Pier Hotel.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Going down tomorrow for my first trip home to VGC.  Can't wait.


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Going down tomorrow for my first trip home to VGC. Can't wait.


 
Have a wonderful time!  I was trying to sneak down next month, but my vehicle decided to eat up the funds with an electrical problem.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Going down tomorrow for my first trip home to VGC.  Can't wait.



Have a great trip!!


----------



## lulubelle

Enjoy the villas and DLR GrumpyGrandpa!
Let us know what you think of everything.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> Have a wonderful time!  I was trying to sneak down next month, but my vehicle decided to eat up the funds with an electrical problem.



I hate it when real life interferes with disney.  Bet you are looking forward to that coast to coast cruise!


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I hate it when real life interferes with disney. Bet you are looking forward to that coast to coast cruise!


 
 Me too!  I'm SO looking forward to our cruise and we talked DH's cousin and his wife into going too, 4 adults and no kids.

Catch the Electrical Parade for me, we've been missing it for quite a while and I wanted to see it before it went to WDW.

Our kids are already asking when are we going to Salt Point so it looks like we'll have to find some time for a camping trip.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

forevercruising said:


> Hello, fellow VGC owners!
> 
> If any of you have stayed in the VGC studio villa #6504, can you confirm whether the "roof" to the left of the balcony of that unit is a hindrance to the view?  From the external pictures of that side of the villas, it looks almost as if the "roof" of the 5th floor villas, below and to the left (when standing on the balcony), might be in the line of sight of the "park" when looking left from the balcony.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out which units will have partial obstructions of the WOC show when it begins.
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



We stayed in 6504, and it was FANTASTIC!! I just uploaded my pictures off my camera yesterday, and I have so many I think I need to do a TR...

While we were there in February we watched the WOC testing going on all night every night. No soundtrack though, but you can see the amazing views from our balcony:






Distance to the WOC viewing platform (that won't be nearly as good as 6504):





My DS checking out the evening view of the Paradise Pier:





And  just for good measure:





Bay Lake What??? 

Seriously- LOVED LOVED LOVED VGC, itching like crazy to add on there. I think I might sell my old VW Beetle and use that as my downpayment...


----------



## Longhairbear

BeccaG said:


> I have been told via a cast member that April 29 is the soft opening day with the official opening as report by numerous Disney fan sites as June sometime, I think the first or maybe its the 11th.  Of course, that is a goal, I guess last year the new Maleficent dragon never made its appearance at Fantasmic until August so I think they are shy or releasing a definitive date.


Thanks, now I am not sure if I should cancel the May trip, and rebook later. I hear June is booked solid.


----------



## stopher1

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Going down tomorrow for my first trip home to VGC.  Can't wait.



Have an awesome time!


----------



## nunzia

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Going down tomorrow for my first trip home to VGC.  Can't wait.



Whoo Hoo! Please give us a report when you return.


----------



## franandaj

I want to see more of the pictures from the testing of WOC!  

My first stay there is getting so close, combined with the F&W Festival I'm going crazy with anticipation!


----------



## ACDSNY

Silly Little Pixie said:


> While we were there in February we watched the WOC testing going on all night every night. No soundtrack though, but you can see the amazing views from our balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for good measure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bay Lake What???


 
Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing.  I agree VGC beats BLT!


----------



## BeccaG

Longhairbear said:


> Thanks, now I am not sure if I should cancel the May trip, and rebook later. I hear June is booked solid.



Well, is WOC your onlyreason form this trip?  If so re booking in July or trying for June might be a good idea,  but if you have other things planned and your trip is late May,  I would be willing to  bet you will see WOC.
 Soft openings almost always run or a few weeks before a show opens


----------



## Donald is #1

Dziactor said:


> Just bought 125 points, hope to get on a waitlist soon.





DisneyDreamerK said:


> I bought DVC for Grand Californian Villas today! I am so excited to finally be a Member! I am hoping to go for my birthday in October....yay!



Congratulations & welcome home!!! 



Grumpygrandpa said:


> Going down tomorrow for my first trip home to VGC.  Can't wait.



Have a great time!


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi!  I called tonight and was able to make 2 dining reservations (Napa Rose and Cafe Orleans).  

I also found out that my trip is one week too early for the Fantasmic Package.  Apparently it isn't starting up in May until Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Longhairbear

BeccaG said:


> Well, is WOC your onlyreason form this trip?  If so rebooking in Julyor trying for June might be a good idea,  but if you have other things planned and your trip is late May,  I would be willing Todd bet you will see WOC.
> Soft openings almost always run or a few weeks before a show opens


This trip is for F&W also. I kept my ressie after calling MS today. We have a 1 bedroom, and wanted to downsize. No studios are available in all of May, and June. So we are keeping the 1 bedroom, and gonna cook up a storm in the kitchen when we aren't eating at F&W.


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> I want to see more of the pictures from the testing of WOC!
> 
> My first stay there is getting so close, combined with the F&W Festival I'm going crazy with anticipation!



I jus thope my point and shoot camera can get some of these lovely shots others are getting.
I'll be there for F&W too..very excited! (we upgraded to a 1 br from a studio, so I'm sorry Longhairbear it was gone when you tried to downgrade)
Shouldn't they have a more complete F&W schedule posted by now???


----------



## franandaj

nunzia said:


> Shouldn't they have a more complete F&W schedule posted by now???



I could have sworn that by this time last year they had the complimentary demos up and the listing of Food offerings. I check every day, but still nothing.


----------



## donmil723

squidmo said:


> Yep, we called right after we picked up our bags and they told us to go right outside baggage claim to be picked up- you don't have to drag your bags upstairs to the shuttle area.  They were there in under 10 minutes (I'm guessing closer to 5 minutes- it didn't feel like a long wait at all), and the whole thing went really smoothly.  We prepaid the tip online when we paid for the reservation, and I seem to recall we tipped 15%.
> 
> I was bummed the price went up too- we are also going in June, and I liked the $61 price back in September better.  But it's still worth it at $72.



Thanks for the info.  Sounds like they are pretty efficient.


----------



## catislander

Just added on 100 points at VGC. Got the 2009 points with an August use year purchase.


----------



## SoCalKDG

catislander said:


> Just added on 100 points at VGC. Got the 2009 points with an August use year purchase.



Welcome home.


----------



## Iggipolka

Woo! We just bought 160pts while we were cruising on the Disney Magic. We got 160 Developer Points too.   We already had a reservation for a 1-bedroom at VGC in July, so I'm going to see if I can switch the current reservation to our DP's. 

So excited to own on the West Coast!


----------



## ACDSNY

Iggipolka said:


> Woo! We just bought 160pts while we were cruising on the Disney Magic. We got 160 Developer Points too.  We already had a reservation for a 1-bedroom at VGC in July, so I'm going to see if I can switch the current reservation to our DP's.
> 
> So excited to own on the West Coast!


 
Welcome to the West Coasters' group!


----------



## stopher1

Iggipolka said:


> Woo! We just bought 160pts while we were cruising on the Disney Magic. We got 160 Developer Points too.   We already had a reservation for a 1-bedroom at VGC in July, so I'm going to see if I can switch the current reservation to our DP's.
> 
> So excited to own on the West Coast!



Congrats & Welcome Home!


----------



## gkrykewy

Does someone have a signature-appropriate VGC logo block (the dark green box with the name of the resort that's featured in your signature images) at a decent resolution? If so, could you please post it?

I have a request to create a VGC signature image modeled on my BLT image (which sucks up half my monthly Photobucket bandwidth ), and I'd like to use something with decent quality.


----------



## alexandmaddie

gkrykewy said:


> Does someone have a signature-appropriate VGC logo block (the dark green box with the name of the resort that's featured in your signature images) at a decent resolution? If so, could you please post it?
> 
> I have a request to create a VGC signature image modeled on my BLT image (which sucks up half my monthly Photobucket bandwidth ), and I'd like to use something with decent quality.




We just added on 150 points at VGC.  We stayed at the Grand Californian in 2008 and absolutely loved it!  

Krista


----------



## DVCGeek

<Deleted>, this was already answered...

BUT, welcome to all the new VGC owners!


----------



## duck_widow

Hi, I'm finally an owner. After much fighting I was able to split my 160 point VCG contract. Our first ever stay on Disney property will be in September. I can't wait to hear 'Welcome Home' and see World of Color.


----------



## stopher1

alexandmaddie said:


> We just added on 150 points at VGC.  We stayed at the Grand Californian in 2008 and absolutely loved it!
> 
> Krista





duck_widow said:


> Hi, I'm finally an owner. After much fighting I was able to split my 160 point VCG contract. Our first ever stay on Disney property will be in September. I can't wait to hear 'Welcome Home' and see World of Color.



Congrats & Welcome Home to you both!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Looks like we owners can be very relieved that we decided to buy in here.  I am reading lots of reports of limited availability at the 7 month mark.   I recently tried to add on to a trip in May and was told all that was showing for my dates were 2 2 bdrm units whereas when I did a similar last minute add on of dates last September, I had no problem.    Have also read other reports of people waitlisted for September dates or others being unable to modify existing reservations due to availability.    It is catching on, and with World of Color and other DCA enhancements, I am convinced the 11 month booking advantage will be essential, especially for studio/ 1 bdrm seekers.  

Now, I need to work on dh to convince him this also means _we_ need another 50 points.  My constant state of borrowing is becoming a challenge to my lofty vacation dreams.


----------



## DVCGeek

Well, hearing the 11-month booking might be needed is comforting in a way, that was a major motivating factor in buying my first add on (my VGC contract; master is @ BLT).  Not that I want it to be hard to book exactly, but it is nice to own at an in-demand property!


----------



## franandaj

justkeepswimmin said:


> Looks like we owners can be very relieved that we decided to buy in here.



When I laid in that bathtub after the final F&W event last year staying on transferred points at the GCH, I had this realization: Next year when the villas are open I won't be able to use my points at the hotel and if I don't own here, I won't get in at the 7 month mark!  

We were in the sales office the next afternoon talking to our guide about adding on points. Within two weeks we had signed the contract and I had reservations for our stay coming up in just over two weeks! My only problem is that we keep having reasons to add extra stays, Destination-D, special events, so now we've used all our SSR points for 2010 at VGC, we were lucky enough for the waitlist to come through on the late bookings, and hopefully we'll have that luck in the future. But if this keeps up, I'm going to burn through my SSR points at home and we won't be able to go to WDW 

I need more points! What will we do when Hawaii opens?


----------



## nunzia

justkeepswimmin said:


> Looks like we owners can be very relieved that we decided to buy in here.  I am reading lots of reports of limited availability at the 7 month mark.   I recently tried to add on to a trip in May and was told all that was showing for my dates were 2 2 bdrm units whereas when I did a similar last minute add on of dates last September, I had no problem.    Have also read other reports of people waitlisted for September dates or others being unable to modify existing reservations due to availability.    It is catching on, and with World of Color and other DCA enhancements, I am convinced the 11 month booking advantage will be essential, especially for studio/ 1 bdrm seekers.
> 
> Now, I need to work on dh to convince him this also means _we_ need another 50 points.  My constant state of borrowing is becoming a challenge to my lofty vacation dreams.



Yep...we just signed by the Mickeys and sent off our paperwork..now I can quit fretting about if I should add on..I just DID..50 points here also.


----------



## DVCGeek

franandaj said:


> I need more points! What will we do when Hawaii opens?



Succumb to addonitious?


----------



## justkeepswimmin

DVCGeek said:


> Well, hearing the 11-month booking might be needed is comforting in a way, that was a major motivating factor in buying my first add on (my VGC contract; master is @ BLT).  Not that I want it to be hard to book exactly, but it is nice to own at an in-demand property!



Yes, it is a bit of a double edged sword as now I really do need to plan 11 months out for my points and I think it will be hard to make many modifications after the 7 month mark. We will generally be in 1 bdrm units and there are not many to go around, particularly if the 2 bdrm people book the lock off units, which would be what we would want if we were booking a 2 bdrm.  So happy to own here though 




franandaj said:


> My only problem is that we keep having reasons to add extra stays, Destination-D, special events, so now we've used all our SSR points for 2010 at VGC, we were lucky enough for the waitlist to come through on the late bookings, and hopefully we'll have that luck in the future. But if this keeps up, I'm going to burn through my SSR points at home and we won't be able to go to WDW
> 
> I need more points! What will we do when Hawaii opens?



Us too!  My dh is doing the DL 1/2 Marathon and at first we were going to just stay on Harbor but we did a 50 point add on that allowed us to get 2009 points too so we went ahead and booked at the Villas.  Problem is, we are out of points again and our plan for 2011 is a trip to the new Hawaii DVC which will likely mean NO DVC trips to DL in 2011 as all our points (and then some) will likely be needed for THAT trip.  We have 210 points at VGC but I really think 250 would be our "happy place" number.

Enjoy the F&W festival!  We are going over Mother's Day weekend for the 1st time and I am looking forward to checking it out.  I have been to the one at Epcot and I really enjoyed it.



nunzia said:


> Yep...we just signed by the Mickeys and sent off our paperwork..now I can quit fretting about if I should add on..I just DID..50 points here also.



Congratulations!


----------



## wbl2745

I've wondered what obligations of VGC members would be if there were to be a large earthquake in the LA area that seriously damaged the VGC? Would the owners, meaning us, be responsible for funding major repairs? Could we see $50 per point "maintenance" charges to rebuild a destroyed building? I guess this goes back to who owns the building and the land. I should probably look at the paperwork, but aren't we actually "lease holders" rather than "owners"? If we were "owners" then our points couldn't expire. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## junglejoy

Certainly we're paying for earthquake insurance.  That would help cover the costs.


----------



## DVCGeek

We own an interest in units that make up a leasehold condominium, IIRC.  When it comes to damage in particular I'm not entirely sure what that means, assuming the member (or 'guests' using their points) did NOT cause it.  I *HOPE* DVD (or some division of the Mouse) maintains insurance for things like fire, flood, earthquake, etc. so we wouldn't have to pay for major damage out of a special dues assessment, but I'm not 100% sure how that works and my paperwork is at home...  Don't know if I would find something that I could understand even if I was looking for it though!


----------



## stopher1

nunzia said:


> Yep...we just signed by the Mickeys and sent off our paperwork..now I can quit fretting about if I should add on..I just DID..50 points here also.



Oh Nunzia that's awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## Nonsuch

DVCGeek said:


> ...I *HOPE* DVD (or some division of the Mouse) maintains insurance for things like fire, flood, earthquake, etc. so we wouldn't have to pay for major damage out of a special dues assessment...


Component Site Public Offering Statement (small booklet with brown cover) page 59 has information about insurance.


> ...insured against loss or damage by fire, water, lightning, windstorm, hail, explosion, riot, damage from aircraft, collapse, smoke damage...


Earthquake is not mentioned.
Earthquake insurance is expensive with high deductibles, so only 12% of California homeowners have coverage.


----------



## diznylnd

Hi, we are brand new to DVC! We bought on our last cruise in Dec 2009 and then just went to the little meeting they had at the Grand Californian Hotel and doubled our points on Thurs. We had a blast at the after party with our daughter!


----------



## stopher1

diznylnd said:


> Hi, we are brand new to DVC! We bought on our last cruise in Dec 2009 and then just went to the little meeting they had at the Grand Californian Hotel and doubled our points on Thurs. We had a blast at the after party with our daughter!



Very cool!  Congrats!


----------



## DVCGeek

Nonsuch said:


> Earthquake is not mentioned.
> Earthquake insurance is expensive with high deductibles, so only 12% of California homeowners have coverage.



Yikes, hopefully that won't come back to slam we the owners!    What is "collapse" though; seems like an earthquake could cause that...  (I know, I'm sure it's probably specifically excluded)


----------



## forevercruising

Hello, fellow owners!  

Okay, this question is for those of you who have been fortunate enough to have "Gone Home" already!  

I have read the information in our DVC Membership Guide, which states what items are in the kitchen, etc., as well as what items are provided by housekeeping; however, as I sat and tried to make a "packing list", I found I was putting much more on my list than I should have to, considering we'll finally be staying in a villa!

So, here is the question:

*What items would you put on your "must pack" list when staying in a one or two bedroom VGC villa?* 

For example, I always pack a container of Clorox Wipes, when we travel; I don't think they are provided at the villas, but, I could be wrong.

What about:  paper plates (any need for those?), plastic cups, napkins, Ziploc bags, laundry detergent, bathroom items, other kitchen items, cleaning supplies, etc.?

I am hoping to get "first hand" advice from those of you who have "been there and done that", so that my packing will be efficient, instead of overloaded!  

Looking forward to your replies!

Thanks very much!


----------



## ACDSNY

forevercruising said:


> So, here is the question:
> 
> *What items would you put on your "must pack" list when staying in a one or two bedroom VGC villa?*
> 
> For example, I always pack a container of Clorox Wipes, when we travel; I don't think they are provided at the villas, but, I could be wrong.
> 
> What about: paper plates (any need for those?), plastic cups, napkins, Ziploc bags, laundry detergent, bathroom items, other kitchen items, cleaning supplies, etc.?


 
We only do breakfast in our 2 bdrm villa at DL so and we typically fly down so our packing is pretty light:
clorox wipes
purex 3-in-1
ziplock bags

We rent a car so we stop for breakfast items, snacks and drinks.  If you have a studio I would add paper plates and cups.

For our week stays in WDW we do a grocery delivery service.


----------



## franandaj

forevercruising said:


> For example, I always pack a container of Clorox Wipes, when we travel; I don't think they are provided at the villas, but, I could be wrong.



You'll have to bring your own wipes, they are not provided in the Villas



forevercruising said:


> What about:  paper plates (any need for those?), plastic cups, napkins, Ziploc bags, laundry detergent, bathroom items, other kitchen items, cleaning supplies, etc.?



In 1-2 br units they provide ceramic plates and plastic or glass cups. They will give you paper towels, but not napkins. No ziploc bags, one small box of laundry detergent, and you'll get a set of bathroom items upon check in and if you have towel/maid service they will replenish the soap, shower gel, shampoo etc. In the kitchen they give you dishwashing liquid, a sponge and soap for the dishwasher. 

I actually have not stayed in CA yet, but I know these things from our stays at DVC in Florida. There are a lot of things that I want in my room like a dishwashing brush, paper plates, extra knives. I've got these in my Owner's locker in FL now. Our CA stays are only 1-2 nights in studios so we don't need as many kitchen supplies and stuff. If you like a nice big cup of coffee or tea in the morning, you may want to bring your own mug, same thing if anyone in your family eats a big bowl of cereal. The mugs and bowls at DVC resorts are really small in my experience!

If there's anything you think you can't live without, bring it, next time you'll know better on what to bring. It takes time to figure it out. Too bad that CA doesn't have the annual return visitor count like Orlando so that a business like the Owner's locker concept could take off. 

Enjoy your first trip, I can't wait until mine!


----------



## MCSfromWA

forevercruising said:


> Hello, fellow owners!
> 
> Okay, this question is for those of you who have been fortunate enough to have "Gone Home" already!
> 
> I have read the information in our DVC Membership Guide, which states what items are in the kitchen, etc., as well as what items are provided by housekeeping; however, as I sat and tried to make a "packing list", I found I was putting much more on my list than I should have to, considering we'll finally be staying in a villa!
> 
> So, here is the question:
> 
> *What items would you put on your "must pack" list when staying in a one or two bedroom VGC villa?*
> 
> For example, I always pack a container of Clorox Wipes, when we travel; I don't think they are provided at the villas, but, I could be wrong.
> 
> What about:  paper plates (any need for those?), plastic cups, napkins, Ziploc bags, laundry detergent, bathroom items, other kitchen items, cleaning supplies, etc.?
> 
> I am hoping to get "first hand" advice from those of you who have "been there and done that", so that my packing will be efficient, instead of overloaded!
> 
> Looking forward to your replies!
> 
> Thanks very much!



Bring salt and pepper if you plan to cook/eat in your room.  And if you are in a one or two bedroom villa you might want to bring laundry detergent.  When we were there they gave us enough dishwasher detergent -- and I don't know if they prefer we use what they have or if that should also go on your list.  When we return this summer we are also bringing soap/shampoo ect. because what they had in the bathrooms when we got there was not enough for the weekend that we were there.  I think we will also bring extra garbage bags because we take out trash pretty often.  Ziplocks are a great idea as well.  We cooked most of our meals in the villa and were pretty happy with the pots/pans/dishes that was there.

Have a good time!


----------



## Nonsuch

forevercruising said:


> *What items would you put on your "must pack" list when staying in a one or two bedroom VGC villa?*


Coffee filters (flat bottom basket type)
Coffee

Are you flying or driving to VGC?


----------



## justkeepswimmin

forevercruising said:


> Hello, fellow owners!
> 
> Okay, this question is for those of you who have been fortunate enough to have "Gone Home" already!
> 
> I have read the information in our DVC Membership Guide, which states what items are in the kitchen, etc., as well as what items are provided by housekeeping; however, as I sat and tried to make a "packing list", I found I was putting much more on my list than I should have to, considering we'll finally be staying in a villa!
> 
> So, here is the question:
> 
> *What items would you put on your "must pack" list when staying in a one or two bedroom VGC villa?*
> 
> 
> H



Here's what I keep in my Disney Villa supply box for trips to VGC.  We drive so end up taking a lot:

*Coffee Filters* (basket kind)- There is a full size coffee maker in all the villas but no filters are provided
*Coffee*
*Portable Coffee Cups w/ lids*-Part of the joy of a full sized coffee maker is making plenty of coffee to take into the parks and not needing to buy crappy nescafe.   You can find these at target and they are great for hot chocolate too!
*Hot Chocolate Packets*- see above
B]Salt/ Pepper[/B]-I tend to stockpile the little packets you sometimes get at restaurants so I have enough to take on trips. 

*16oz Plastic Cups*- Again, great for taking drinks on the go to the parks, lobby or pool.  
*Ziploc bags*-Great for the snacks, storing unfinished items in the fridge, etc.  I usually bring sandwich and gallon size
*Trash bags* (kitchen sized)-Last time we stayed, we generated A LOT of trash and were having our oldest dd make trash runs downstairs 2x a day.  Without daily housekeeping to replenish the trash liners, we ran out fast!  Sure, you could call and have some sent up, but they are just as easy for me to pack so I am not waiting on housekeeping.
*Addtnl Auto Dish Detergent*-Again, I could probably call down to hk to get more of these but they do not give you enough to run the dishwasher more than 1 or 2 times and we do a lot of cooking so next trip we will bring our own.  Regular dish soap supplied was adequate.
*Laundry Soap*-They give you enough for a load or 2 but we bring our own as you never know when you have kids what laundry challenges can occur.
*Clorox Wipes*-Great for little spills/ sanitizing.  The only cleaning product I really feel I use /need for our short, housekeeping free, stays at the Villas.


Some features/ items I did not expect and loved that are in the 1 & 2 bdrm Villas:

A couple tupperware containers (LOVE this)
Big Laundry hamper 


Have fun planning your trip and welcome home!!


----------



## lisah0711

We used the Purex All In One sheets for our WDW trip in December so I would take those instead of laundry soap.  (Incredibly we did 15 loads of laundry for 5 people staying 8 nights --   laundry is my Mom's hobby!  )


----------



## forevercruising

So, I knew you would provide me with some great ideas!  

Okay, here is the comprehensive list of items, so far:

Purex 3-in-1
Napkins
Salt and Pepper
Soap
Shampoo
Dishwashing brush
Paper plates
Extra knives
Favorite coffee mug
Big cereal bowls
Coffee Filters (flat bottom basket kind)
Coffee
Portable Coffee Cups w/ lids!
Hot Chocolate Packets 
16oz Plastic Cups
Ziploc bags (gallon + small size)
Trash bags (kitchen sized)
Addtnl Auto Dish Detergent
Laundry Soap/Detergent
Clorox Wipes
Purex All In One sheets (instead of laundry soap)

I hope this list helps others who are also interested in this subtopic!

Keep the ideas coming!  *Any other items that, once you arrived "Home" to VGC, you wish you had brought with you?*

BTW, Nonsuch:  We will be driving, not flying, so, space should not be a problem!


----------



## 8timesblessed

We are going for the first time in May so I have no clue what is there but our other timeshare has about the same list and a few things I bring that are not usually included, but it all depends on how much you are cooking and what kind of food.

Saran wrap
Foil
Pam spray
ziploc bags
Laundry soap

I usually bring this big stir-fry pan, pampered chef stoneware flat pan and 9x13 pan because I like the way they cook, bread knife and small paring knives. I find most timeshare places don't always have good knifes. We have alot of kids so I bring this apple slicer thing we have from pampered chef as well.

I usually make a menu and then pack stuff in bins so they stack easily in our van and then buy perishables and have them delivered or make a Coscto run. I'm planning the same for this trip so we shall see. We will be feeding 14 people every day and I find my kids are picky when we go out so eating in will be better for us anyway.


----------



## marts35

We always pack air freshener.  Recently we found a small size that fits in the suitcase easily. It always comes in handy.


----------



## Wmmmmm

As I was packing tonight at around 10:30pm (because it's our last night here in room 4500, a two bedroom park view unit), I head loud music from the park.  As I looked out the window, I saw the WOC running at full force.  I called the kids and wife to the balcony and watched nearly the entire show!  From my vantage point (because I can't see the projection clearly), it looks like everything is ready and the show is pretty awesome.  We will back in July but as my son said, WOC will be old news by then!  He is glad that he got to see the show before it's open to the public!


----------



## SoCalKDG

Wmmmmm said:


> As I was packing tonight at around 10:30pm (because it's our last night here in room 4500, a two bedroom park view unit), I head loud music from the park.  As I looked out the window, I saw the WOC running at full force.  I called the kids and wife to the balcony and watched nearly the entire show!  From my vantage point (because I can't see the projection clearly), it looks like everything is ready and the show is pretty awesome.  We will back in July but as my son said, WOC will be old news by then!  He is glad that he got to see the show before it's open to the public!


Photos, video, anything?   Did you like it?  How was the view?  The park should open this weekend.  Hopefully they have official previews before the estimated show opening of June 11 since I"ll be staying there June 6 - June 11.


----------



## stopher1

ACDSNY said:


> We only do breakfast in our 2 bdrm villa at DL so and we typically fly down so our packing is pretty light:
> clorox wipes
> purex 3-in-1
> ziplock bags
> 
> We rent a car so we stop for breakfast items, snacks and drinks.  If you have a studio I would add paper plates and cups.
> 
> For our week stays in WDW we do a grocery delivery service.





franandaj said:


> You'll have to bring your own wipes, they are not provided in the Villas
> 
> In 1-2 br units they provide ceramic plates and plastic or glass cups. They will give you paper towels, but not napkins. No ziploc bags, one small box of laundry detergent, and you'll get a set of bathroom items upon check in and if you have towel/maid service they will replenish the soap, shower gel, shampoo etc. In the kitchen they give you dishwashing liquid, a sponge and soap for the dishwasher.
> 
> I actually have not stayed in CA yet, but I know these things from our stays at DVC in Florida. There are a lot of things that I want in my room like a dishwashing brush, paper plates, extra knives. I've got these in my Owner's locker in FL now. Our CA stays are only 1-2 nights in studios so we don't need as many kitchen supplies and stuff. If you like a nice big cup of coffee or tea in the morning, you may want to bring your own mug, same thing if anyone in your family eats a big bowl of cereal. The mugs and bowls at DVC resorts are really small in my experience!
> 
> If there's anything you think you can't live without, bring it, next time you'll know better on what to bring. It takes time to figure it out. Too bad that CA doesn't have the annual return visitor count like Orlando so that a business like the Owner's locker concept could take off.
> 
> Enjoy your first trip, I can't wait until mine!





justkeepswimmin said:


> Here's what I keep in my Disney Villa supply box for trips to VGC.  We drive so end up taking a lot:
> 
> *Coffee Filters* (basket kind)- There is a full size coffee maker in all the villas but no filters are provided
> *Coffee*
> *Portable Coffee Cups w/ lids*-Part of the joy of a full sized coffee maker is making plenty of coffee to take into the parks and not needing to buy crappy nescafe.   You can find these at target and they are great for hot chocolate too!
> *Hot Chocolate Packets*- see above
> B]Salt/ Pepper[/B]-I tend to stockpile the little packets you sometimes get at restaurants so I have enough to take on trips.
> 
> *16oz Plastic Cups*- Again, great for taking drinks on the go to the parks, lobby or pool.
> *Ziploc bags*-Great for the snacks, storing unfinished items in the fridge, etc.  I usually bring sandwich and gallon size
> *Trash bags* (kitchen sized)-Last time we stayed, we generated A LOT of trash and were having our oldest dd make trash runs downstairs 2x a day.  Without daily housekeeping to replenish the trash liners, we ran out fast!  Sure, you could call and have some sent up, but they are just as easy for me to pack so I am not waiting on housekeeping.
> *Addtnl Auto Dish Detergent*-Again, I could probably call down to hk to get more of these but they do not give you enough to run the dishwasher more than 1 or 2 times and we do a lot of cooking so next trip we will bring our own.  Regular dish soap supplied was adequate.
> *Laundry Soap*-They give you enough for a load or 2 but we bring our own as you never know when you have kids what laundry challenges can occur.
> *Clorox Wipes*-Great for little spills/ sanitizing.  The only cleaning product I really feel I use /need for our short, housekeeping free, stays at the Villas.
> 
> 
> Some features/ items I did not expect and loved that are in the 1 & 2 bdrm Villas:
> 
> A couple tupperware containers (LOVE this)
> Big Laundry hamper
> 
> 
> Have fun planning your trip and welcome home!!





forevercruising said:


> So, I knew you would provide me with some great ideas!
> 
> Okay, here is the comprehensive list of items, so far:
> 
> Purex 3-in-1
> Napkins
> Salt and Pepper
> Soap
> Shampoo
> Dishwashing brush
> Paper plates
> Extra knives
> Favorite coffee mug
> Big cereal bowls
> Coffee Filters (flat bottom basket kind)
> Coffee
> Portable Coffee Cups w/ lids!
> Hot Chocolate Packets
> 16oz Plastic Cups
> Ziploc bags (gallon + small size)
> Trash bags (kitchen sized)
> Addtnl Auto Dish Detergent
> Laundry Soap/Detergent
> Clorox Wipes
> Purex All In One sheets (instead of laundry soap)




Oh yeah - how I so WISH there was an Owner's Locker "west".  We've got 2 filled with all kinds of vacation stuff in FL... but not possible in CA.  Ugh.  At least we won't be staying a week in December when we go, but we'll have to raid my IL's house to bring stuff with us.  At least they won't mind since we're taking them to DL too... but man.  We've gotten very, very used to just showing up in FL and not having to think too much about what we might need while there.  SIGH.


----------



## VallCopen

They don't have crock pots and if I was driving I would take one, just kind of a nice way to start dinner (Roast, marinated chix, etc.) before heading to the parks and having it nearly ready when you come back. IMO  

Loved staying at the Villas last year  and can't wait for our stay in July, in a 2 bedroom for 9 days, but now I am out of points again and can't afford another add-on so it looks like we won't be taking a trip to the Villas next year.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

stopher1 said:


> Oh yeah - how I so WISH there was an Owner's Locker "west".  We've got 2 filled with all kinds of vacation stuff in FL... but not possible in CA.  Ugh.  At least we won't be staying a week in December when we go, but we'll have to raid my IL's house to bring stuff with us.  At least they won't mind since we're taking them to DL too... but man.  We've gotten very, very used to just showing up in FL and not having to think too much about what we might need while there.  SIGH.



I would love an Owner's Locker west!  I have 2 plastic IKEA bins labeled "Disney Supplies" here at home filled with supplies.  One is for general use, Villa supplies and I use the other for misc souveneirs like light spinners, autograph books, lanyards, hats etc.   Would be nice to have them safely stored and delivered each trip.


----------



## toocherie

definitely trash bags--we were only there two nights and I needed to take the trash out (used one of the plastic laundry bags in the closet!)

I always take a flashlight.

Ziplocs are a necessity too (which I didn't remember this time).

One question--are studios supposed to have a dish towel?  We had paper towels but I would have really liked a dish towel.  

One more tip--there were no wine glasses in the studio but I called down to guest services and they delivered them right away.  At first they said "oh there will be a fee" and when I said "are you sure about that?" they called back and said "oh, sorry, DVC members aren't charged for four wine glasses they'll be right up."

So I think the learning curve is continuing for VGC.

Edited to add:  we needed wine glasses because of course a nice bottle of wine is a necessity too!  And I had a great view overlooking Paradise Pier--we could watch the World of Color testing.  So my streak of bad room locations has been broken!


----------



## stopher1

toocherie said:


> Edited to add:  we needed wine glasses because of course a nice bottle of wine is a necessity too!  *And I had a great view overlooking Paradise Pier--we could watch the World of Color testing.  So my streak of bad room locations has been broken*!



Yay!  That's great.  Happy to hear that.


----------



## franandaj

I hope we're as lucky next weekend! Single digit dance!   

We're booked for Friday and Saturday (which I booked as soon as I purchased the add on), but I just found out last week we want to stay Sunday too and I got on the wait list, anyone think I have a shot in heck of Sunday coming through, studio or 1 br?


----------



## yensid9111

Long time lurker here...first time poster.  I learned so much here on the DISboards after our original AKV purchase.  Just bought 150 GCV points (3 contracts of 50 each) and was wondering...does the GCV have dedicated and lock-off 2 bedroom units or are they all lock-offs?  Also, should we expect any booking problems of a 2 BR in June 2011 if booking at the 11 month window?  thanks so much!


----------



## toocherie

franandaj said:


> I hope we're as lucky next weekend! Single digit dance!
> 
> We're booked for Friday and Saturday (which I booked as soon as I purchased the add on), but I just found out last week we want to stay Sunday too and I got on the wait list, anyone think I have a shot in heck of Sunday coming through, studio or 1 br?



You have a better shot than a Friday or Saturday--but it's so late that it might not come through.  Good luck--do you have a back-up plan?  Maybe Disneyland Hotel for one night?



yensid9111 said:


> L  Also, should we expect any booking problems of a 2 BR in June 2011 if booking at the 11 month window?  thanks so much!



They have both lock-off and dedicated 2 bedrooms at VGC.  You should have no problem booking at 11 months for June.


----------



## franandaj

toocherie said:


> You have a better shot than a Friday or Saturday--but it's so late that it might not come through.  Good luck--do you have a back-up plan?  Maybe Disneyland Hotel for one night?



Yeah, we have a back up plan....make that looooong drive back down the 22 to Long Beach and stay at home!


----------



## Nonsuch

Updating a topic from page 150 of this thread 



DVCGeek said:


> ...If only I could get a Unit Floor Plan drawing for it to complete my collection and find out what type it is and where!!!  I want to know the room numbers so I can take pictures of "my" doorknobs in October.    Argh...







single page pdf
6 page pdf

These are the UNIT numbers show in your Purchase Agreement.  We are all purchasing a percentage ownership of a specific unit.  Points are an easy way to symbolize this ownership 

If anyone is curious (like me) and wants to obtain more details, this is what I did:  
On page 35 of "The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel Component Site Public Offering Statement" there is a "Summary of Documents Not Delivered to Purchasers".  
I sent an email to Member Administration requesting item 4 "Survey, Floor and Plot Plans".  
It took about a month to receive a copy of the 95 page "Condominium Plan for the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel a Leasehold Condominium"


----------



## SoCalKDG

Here is the complete World of Color show.  Please note there are spoilers.  Then again the view isn't that good thus seeing the real show should be a huge jump up from this video.

http://www.laughingplace.com/Lotion-View-1024.asp

It should be noted that this states that the video was taken from the Paradise View Terrace on the 6th floor.  Looking at the angle this seems correct.  The bad news is that this is a terrible view and I'm pretty sure I wouldn't go up here to watch the show.  From the terrace you can't see any of the projections which are obscured by the Zephyr and are at a bad angle.  Then again I may change my mind to just to hear the music and see the water special effects.

Looking at the layout map as well as photos, I'd say rooms 2500, 3500,4500,5500 and 6500 will have a poor view of the show.  The rest should be average to pretty good, but really the best view of the show will be inside DCA (or the Paradise Pier Grand Villa).


----------



## TLPL

I did it! I made the call to add-on 50 points. 
The phone call was as exciting as ordering a pizza. 
I wish I have something to show for.


----------



## kikiq

Us too!! 

We added on 150 points, two 75 point contracts.  Only it was more exciting than ordering pizza  Our DDs will be on this contract.  The oldest is already planning a stay to swim in the pools

We can't wait for our DGD to say Grammie and Grandpa have a home in Disneyland


----------



## forevercruising

SoCalKDG said:


> Looking at the layout map as well as photos, I'd say rooms 2500, 3500,4500,5500 and 6500 will have a poor view of the show.  The rest should be average to pretty good, .



Perhaps some of you who have stayed in 5506 and 5508, 4506 and 4508 can confirm this, but, from the layout, it looks as if the "wing" of the Grand Villa would be somewhat of a hindrance to the view of the water show; I could be completely wrong and I haven't seen actual pictures from those rooms, but I'm wondering about the view when looking to the left; is that even where we will look for the water show?  If the show is simply straight out from those rooms, then there should be no problem, it seems.

I actually thought that the best views would be from the 500's, but, I now wonder!  Actually, when looking at the floor plans, the 500's look so close in proximity to the 06's and 08's, that it looks like the view would about be comparable.

Any insight, especially from those who have actually been on those balconies?

Thanks!


----------



## SoCalKDG

5510 seems to be the one with the biggest worry.  The others look like they should be ok.  I've seen photos from 04 and they are a great view, thus 06 would be fine for sure, 08 should be as well.

It would be great to get some photos from all the rooms.  Maybe someone could start collecting them and have them available.  I've seen that pool view rooms on the 4th and 5th can see Disneylands fireworks.  I'd like to see what the view of DCA looks like from the 2nd or 3rd floor.


----------



## Wmmmmm

SoCalKDG said:


> Here is the complete World of Color show.  Please note there are spoilers.  Then again the view isn't that good thus seeing the real show should be a huge jump up from this video.
> 
> It should be noted that this states that the video was taken from the Paradise View Terrace on the 6th floor.  Looking at the angle this seems correct.  The bad news is that this is a terrible view and I'm pretty sure I wouldn't go up here to watch the show.  From the terrace you can't see any of the projections which are obscured by the Zephyr and are at a bad angle.  Then again I may change my mind to just to hear the music and see the water special effects.
> 
> Looking at the layout map as well as photos, I'd say rooms 2500, 3500,4500,5500 and 6500 will have a poor view of the show.  The rest should be average to pretty good, but really the best view of the show will be inside DCA (or the Paradise Pier Grand Villa).



I can confirm that the view of the projections from 4500 is poor in that almost all of the projections are blocked.  And what's not blocked is too obtuse to be seen.    However, being a little bit farther away and little higher, I can see how the movement of the water jets and how impressive they are.  For example, if you're at ground level, it'll be tough to see the "lava" when the flames are shooting up but it was clearly visible from our balcony.  In addition, it'll be difficult to see how high the water jets go.  But from our angle, it's pretty clear some of the jets went as high as the top of the Mickey Wheel.

Although we couldn't see the projections clearly, we were very impressed with the show.  And the fact you can view it from your balcony without the crowd more than make up the poor viewing angle.

As a side note, it's hard to tell how far we were are from the water/flame but we felt the heat from the flame jets.


----------



## Wmmmmm

Nonsuch said:


> Updating a topic from page 150 of this thread
> 
> If anyone is curious (like me) and wants to obtain more details, this is what I did:
> On page 35 of "The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel Component Site Public Offering Statement" there is a "Summary of Documents Not Delivered to Purchasers".
> I sent an email to Member Administration requesting item 4 "Survey, Floor and Plot Plans".
> It took about a month to receive a copy of the 95 page "Condominium Plan for the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel a Leasehold Condominium"



Thanks for the information.  I am also interested in the actual floor plan and I was wondering where they were.  I thought maybe floor plans were to be mailed out with the deed but I forgot to follow up after the deed arrived.  I will need to look at the summary of documents not delivered and make the same request.


----------



## DVCGeek

Nonsuch said:


> If anyone is curious (like me) and wants to obtain more details, this is what I did:
> On page 35 of "The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel Component Site Public Offering Statement" there is a "Summary of Documents Not Delivered to Purchasers".
> I sent an email to Member Administration requesting item 4 "Survey, Floor and Plot Plans".
> It took about a month to receive a copy of the 95 page "Condominium Plan for the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel a Leasehold Condominium"



AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME - thank you very much for sharing this!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

When I look at the floorplans it appears that the x503's must be dedicated studios.  I admit I haven't counted up the units but there aren't supposed to be any dedicated studios or 1BR's.  Are those hotel rooms or am I looking at it incorrectly?  It appears to be next to dedicated 2BR's.

Also, room 1500 on the first floor seems to be a stranded studio.  

Does anyone have info about these rooms?


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

I can't believe it, but I finally talked DH into a 50 point add-on. I made the call tonight!!! I never thought he'd agree. I have wanted to own at VGC since it was announced... went to the initial event, and ended up buying AKV (which we already loved, knew it was a great choice for our family at a great price). After our stay at VGC this February, I was sooooooo in love. 

So the webcast finally convinced me to push DH just a little. I'm so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

KAT4DISNEY said:


> When I look at the floorplans it appears that the x503's must be dedicated studios.  I admit I haven't counted up the units but there aren't supposed to be any dedicated studios or 1BR's.  Are those hotel rooms or am I looking at it incorrectly?  It appears to be next to dedicated 2BR's.
> 
> Also, room 1500 on the first floor seems to be a stranded studio.
> 
> Does anyone have info about these rooms?



These are hotel rooms located in the VGC wing:  1500, 1503, 1511, 1513, 2503, 3503, 4503, 5503.
The interior layout of those rooms are like a normal GC hotel room, not the studio layout with wet bar.

There are detailed floorplans for all the units in the "Condominium Plan for the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel a Leasehold Condominium"



Nonsuch said:


> If anyone is curious (like me) and wants to obtain more details, this is what I did:
> On page 35 of "The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel Component Site Public Offering Statement" there is a "Summary of Documents Not Delivered to Purchasers".
> I sent an email to Member Administration requesting item 4 "Survey, Floor and Plot Plans".
> It took about a month to receive a copy of the 95 page "Condominium Plan for the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel a Leasehold Condominium"


----------



## TLPL

It really would be nice if Nonsuch can indicate on the floor plan you made which are hotel rooms and which ones are DVC villas. Thanks so much for your good work Nonsuch!


----------



## DVCGeek

KAT4DISNEY said:


> When I look at the floorplans it appears that the x503's must be dedicated studios.
> *...*
> Also, room 1500 on the first floor seems to be a stranded studio.



I added up the .PDF file, and those all seem to be HOTEL rooms, as a PP also said.  Assuming that is the case, there are 32 units forming 23 2 Bedroom lockoffs, 23 2BR dedicateds, and 2 GVs, as have been published previously.  I too am a little surprised about those adjacent hotel rooms, but not shocked and they never said DVC would have a fully isolated wing...  What did throw me briefly was seeing units 18 & 20 duplicated on the 5th floor, but then I went DUH- the GVs!  

Anyone have the max reallocation numbers handy?  My POS is at home so I can't look them up a the moment to calculate a total number of points again based on them just for fun, and compare the count for my unit 3A (rooms 1508 & 1510- need to get doorknob pictures in October...  ) to my 0.221% / 50 point ownership and see how closely the theoretical tracks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> These are hotel rooms located in the VGC wing:  1500, 1503, 1511, 1513, 2503, 3503, 4503, 5503.
> The interior layout of those rooms are like a normal GC hotel room, not the studio layout with wet bar.
> 
> There are detailed floorplans for all the units in the "Condominium Plan for the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel a Leasehold Condominium"





DVCGeek said:


> I added up the .PDF file, and those all seem to be HOTEL rooms, as a PP also said.  Assuming that is the case, there are 32 units forming 23 2 Bedroom lockoffs, 23 2BR dedicateds, and 2 GVs, as have been published previously.  I too am a little surprised about those adjacent hotel rooms, but not shocked and they never said DVC would have a fully isolated wing...  What did throw me briefly was seeing units 18 & 20 duplicated on the 5th floor, but then I went DUH- the GVs!
> 
> Anyone have the max reallocation numbers handy?  My POS is at home so I can't look them up a the moment to calculate a total number of points again based on them just for fun, and compare the count for my unit 3A (rooms 1508 & 1510- need to get doorknob pictures in October...  ) to my 0.221% / 50 point ownership and see how closely the theoretical tracks.



Thanks nonsuch and DVCGeek!  That is what I figured but was hoping someone else knew so I didn't have to try and count out all the units.    I'm not completely surprised, but then again am a little.  It would have made a lot of sense, in my own little mind, to have the whole wing DVC.


----------



## forevercruising

Wmmmmm said:


> I can confirm that the view of the projections from 4500 is poor in that almost all of the projections are blocked.  And what's not blocked is too obtuse to be seen.



What are the views blocked by?  Foliage?  Park equipment?

I'm trying to visualize and figure out why the 6500, 5500, and 4500 would be bad views.  

Are there some pictures posted from your 4500 that I can refer to?

Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

TLPL said:


> It really would be nice if Nonsuch can indicate on the floor plan you made which are hotel rooms and which ones are DVC villas.







single page pdf
6 page pdf


----------



## ACDSNY

Silly Little Pixie said:


> I can't believe it, but I finally talked DH into a 50 point add-on. I made the call tonight!!! I never thought he'd agree. I have wanted to own at VGC since it was announced... went to the initial event, and ended up buying AKV (which we already loved, knew it was a great choice for our family at a great price). After our stay at VGC this February, I was sooooooo in love.
> 
> So the webcast finally convinced me to push DH just a little. I'm so excited!!!!!!!


 
Congrats and Welcome to the group!   Watch out addonitis may hit again.  We did our initial add on when they first went on sale and another one the end of Dec.


----------



## ACDSNY

Thanks for the color coded floor plan Nonsuch.


----------



## rmonty02

Nonsuch that map is awesome THANK YOU!

I haven't been able to read up on my thread for a couple of weeks and now that I have caught, let me just say WELCOME HOME to all you new VGC owners!

All this WOC talk is making me want to take a quick trip down south. But since this year we're planning on our first trip to the World, the next VGC trip will be until June 2011.  So please keep those great pics coming

What is the percentage of sold VGC as of late?


----------



## TLPL

Nonsuch you are awesome!


----------



## TLPL

Bunless said:


> I don't know if there is anyone making a list of all the room numbers and what their views are, etc.  Thought I would let you know ours, though.
> 
> #2510, partial view of paradise pier.  We can see exactly half of Mickey's Fun Wheel, and then all the Mulholland Madness side of things.  None of the 510 rooms would be a room to watch the light show from, as the end of the building blocks most of the bay.
> 
> The sound is just fine, though.  With the doors closed we hardly hear a thing.



That would be suck to get the X510 rooms then. Do you have picture of the view Bunless?


----------



## toocherie

nonsuch--awesome map!


----------



## SoCalKDG

forevercruising said:


> What are the views blocked by?  Foliage?  Park equipment?
> 
> I'm trying to visualize and figure out why the 6500, 5500, and 4500 would be bad views.
> 
> Are there some pictures posted from your 4500 that I can refer to?
> 
> Thanks!



The view of the water screens that they use during the show that has video playing on it(similar to Fantasmic but more high definition) are blocked by the Zephyr.

Check this link

http://www.laughingplace.com/Showpi...DCAWOC/big/P02-0003.jpg&caption=Under+the+Sea

That picture is from the viewing platform that is right next door to xx00 rooms.  Move a couple rooms over and you should be able to see the video, which is important since it moves along the story.

Having said that, I'll still take that view at night, better than most at the DLR.


----------



## forevercruising

SoCalKDG said:


> The view of the water screens that they use during the show that has video playing on it(similar to Fantasmic but more high definition) are blocked by the Zephyr.
> 
> Check this link
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/Showpi...DCAWOC/big/P02-0003.jpg&caption=Under+the+Sea



NOW I see!  Thanks very much for the explanation and, especially for the picture; pictures really are "worth a thousand words!"


----------



## SoCalKDG

Then try this video.  Makes me want just about any park view.

http://www.laughingplace.com/Lotion-View-1024.asp

Some spoilers, but nothing major.


----------



## SoCalKDG

Some views from windows.

Viewing Deck
http://www.laughingplace.com/Showpi...DCAWOC/big/P02-0003.jpg&caption=Under+the+Sea

5502
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2387565

6504
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh289/squidmo_photo/Disneyland/Stiched.jpg

4506
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=121

5506
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=115

4508
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2387565&page=2

4510
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=110

4522
http://www.laughingplace.com/Showpi...radise+Bay+in+Disney%92s+California+Adventure

4514
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=127

and a pool view with fireworks
5505
http://www.mouseinfo.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=27236&original=1


----------



## rmonty02

SoCalKDG said:


> Some views from windows.
> 
> Viewing Deck
> http://www.laughingplace.com/Showpi...DCAWOC/big/P02-0003.jpg&caption=Under+the+Sea
> 
> 5502
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2387565
> 
> 6504
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh289/squidmo_photo/Disneyland/Stiched.jpg
> 
> 4506
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=121
> 
> 5506
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=115
> 
> 4508
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2387565&page=2
> 
> 4510
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=110
> 
> 4522
> http://www.laughingplace.com/Showpi...radise+Bay+in+Disney%92s+California+Adventure
> 
> 4514
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=127
> 
> and a pool view with fireworks
> 5505
> http://www.mouseinfo.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=27236&original=1



Great compilation of pics I especially liked the ones from my stay-they just take me back!. We LOVED room 5506
Thanks!


----------



## ACDSNY

rmonty02 said:


> Great compilation of pics I especially liked the ones from my stay-they just take me back!. We LOVED room 5506
> Thanks!


 
We loved our view last Oct in 4506, hopefully we'll be lucky again in Nov.


----------



## TLPL

SoCalKDG said:


> Some views from windows.
> 
> Viewing Deck
> http://www.laughingplace.com/Showpi...DCAWOC/big/P02-0003.jpg&caption=Under+the+Sea
> 
> 5502
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2387565
> 
> 6504
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh289/squidmo_photo/Disneyland/Stiched.jpg
> 
> 4506
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=121
> 
> 5506
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=115
> 
> 4508
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2387565&page=2
> 
> 4510
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=110
> 
> 4522
> http://www.laughingplace.com/Showpi...radise+Bay+in+Disney%92s+California+Adventure
> 
> 4514
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=127
> 
> and a pool view with fireworks
> 5505
> http://www.mouseinfo.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=27236&original=1



Someone should start a room inventory database, recording which room has what view and such.


----------



## Meriweather

Here for our first visit.  Waited a long time for this.
Love, love the rooms. DH is so impressed with the decor and wood work (he is a woodworker).
1st floor so no view, a fence, some trees and the tops of a couple of rides.
Wish there was a check-in for DVC, yesterday was a bit of a wait.
No info in room about anything connected to DVC....kind of surprised after all our WDW trips.

Cold last night but loved seeing the Electic Light parade again.


----------



## SoCalKDG

Meriweather said:


> Here for our first visit.  Waited a long time for this.
> Love, love the rooms. DH is so impressed with the decor and wood work (he is a woodworker).
> 1st floor so no view, a fence, some trees and the tops of a couple of rides.
> Wish there was a check-in for DVC, yesterday was a bit of a wait.
> No info in room about anything connected to DVC....kind of surprised after all our WDW trips.
> 
> Cold last night but loved seeing the Electic Light parade again.


Some rain today.  Crowds should be really down today.  How does the new Paradise Park look since they just opened it up?  Enjoy yourself.  10 minutes down the road right now working here at my computer.


----------



## Meriweather

It rained a bit in the morning.....we got a lot of rides done at Disneyland. 
Not sure what Paradise Park is  We only looked around a bit a CA yesterday. I  must have missed it.


----------



## Longhairbear

Meriweather said:


> It rained a bit in the morning.....we got a lot of rides done at Disneyland.
> Not sure what Paradise Park is  We only looked around a bit a CA yesterday. I  must have missed it.


It's the new viewing area built for WOC, and concerts right at the lagoon's edge. There is also a water play area.


----------



## Meriweather

Longhairbear said:


> It's the new viewing area built for WOC, and concerts right at the lagoon's edge. There is also a water play area.



Didn't notice it. Did notice all the lights for WOC, but we only walked through quickly on Sunday afternoon and it was very crowded.
Going today and will take better notice


----------



## SoCalKDG

Meriweather said:


> Didn't notice it. Did notice all the lights for WOC, but we only walked through quickly on Sunday afternoon and it was very crowded.
> Going today and will take better notice


Make sure you watch the Aladdin show as its going away in after the summer.  Oh year, check out Captain EO as well.


----------



## franandaj

So am I to understand that they have taken down all those pesky fences that they put up while WOC was under construction? I'll be there Friday for the F&W Festival and it would look so much nicer and be easier to navigate without those big blue barriers!


----------



## Meriweather

SoCalKDG said:


> Make sure you watch the Aladdin show as its going away in after the summer.  Oh year, check out Captain EO as well.



Walked right into Captain EO on Sunday.
Aladdin show is only showing some days. I will try to catch it, if not I will be back in June.
We could look at all the fountains were the WOC is. Impressive. 
Saw the benches around the area. A big circular area....is that to be the water play area?
No crowds today and decent weather too.....but  now DH is sick


----------



## SoCalKDG

Meriweather said:


> Walked right into Captain EO on Sunday.
> Aladdin show is only showing some days. I will try to catch it, if not I will be back in June.
> We could look at all the fountains were the WOC is. Impressive.
> Saw the benches around the area. A big circular area....is that to be the water play area?
> No crowds today and decent weather too.....but  now DH is sick


You coming back early June?  We are staying in a 1 bedroom June 6-11.  Trying to talk the wife into going this weekend but she wants to take the kids to the mountains.  Disney or the snow....I guess what ever she decides is what we will do.


----------



## Meriweather

SoCalKDG said:


> You coming back early June?  We are staying in a 1 bedroom June 6-11.  Trying to talk the wife into going this weekend but she wants to take the kids to the mountains.  Disney or the snow....I guess what ever she decides is what we will do.



 June 6-11  But staying offsite this time with DD. Couldn't get a studio when I tried in Feb 
Oh well, be back in Oct again too


----------



## Longhairbear

Meriweather said:


> Walked right into Captain EO on Sunday.
> Aladdin show is only showing some days. I will try to catch it, if not I will be back in June.
> We could look at all the fountains were the WOC is. Impressive.
> Saw the benches around the area. A big circular area....is that to be the water play area?
> No crowds today and decent weather too.....but  now DH is sick


All the construction walls around Paradise Park came down this week. It is between the Zephyr, and bridge. Right in front of the new Little Mermaid attraction that's being built.


----------



## rentayenta

Does the GCV have a kids' club?


----------



## MinnieFan4ever

Hi all.  I am not an owner but we are staying there mid September  I can't wait.  We stayed at hotel back in 2002 and have been really wanting to get back.  Now that the villas are built, it seemed the the perfect time to go.  We can't wait.  We will take good care of your "home" while we are there.


----------



## Snurk71

rentayenta said:


> Does the GCV have a kids' club?



Pinnochio's Workshop (I think that's the name) is at the GC.  I don't remember it being very large - might hold 10-12 kids (DD didn't stay there - we just looked at it a few years ago).


----------



## letitsnow

was not lucky enough to get. Studio or villa for our first visit home in June. We got rooms at PPH instead. we will be back in November in a 1 br!!! I can't wait! I did request a paradise pier view. Is there any thing else people request or anything you can tell me that I shoul know but probably doesn't?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kerickson

Snurk71 said:


> Pinnochio's Workshop (I think that's the name) is at the GC.  I don't remember it being very large - might hold 10-12 kids (DD didn't stay there - we just looked at it a few years ago).



It was moved and enlarged as part of the expansion project, not sure what changes were made....


----------



## marts35

> All the construction walls around Paradise Park came down this week. It is between the Zephyr, and bridge. Right in front of the new Little Mermaid attraction that's being built.



Here's a pic from last weekend,  It is beautiful.


----------



## stopher1

marts35 said:


> Here's a pic from last weekend,  It is beautiful.



It'll sure be nice when the WOC apparatus is not in "show mode" and hidden under the water... but nice to see it's getting there with the park finally opened up to guests.


----------



## rmonty02

marts35 said:


> Here's a pic from last weekend,  It is beautiful.



WOW, that does look beautiful. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## franandaj

By this time tomorrow I'll be there! I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## blackjackdelta

franandaj said:


> By this time tomorrow I'll be there! I can't wait to see it in person!


 
Hopefully you will let us know how it was.

Jack


----------



## Avarelle

just bought 160 points today!!!


----------



## Avarelle

just bought 160 points today!!!


----------



## franandaj

Just checked in about 2 hours ago. Thanks everyone here for all the great information! When we checked in they gave us room #1509. I had been telling DP all sorts of things on the drive over about the views and stuff. I had no expectations, but I turned to her and said, "No view, just trees." I asked the Castmember if I should call MS to request a view for our stay in 2 weeks, and she told me to hold on for a few minutes and she would consult a DVC specialist. 

She came back smiling, and said, "I'll have to issue you new room keys, but I think you'll find it was worth the wait, you're on the sixth floor now." Not only the sixth floor but room 6504! I knew from this thread that was the room with the best view! Woohoo! 

We're heading out to dinner right now, but I thought I would share my view with everyone:











and standing on the balcony:






I can't wait to see it at night. Also the bellman was full of information and told us all about the DVC Tower that they hope to break groud on later this year!

TTFN


----------



## Disney Princess

franandaj said:


> Also the bellman was full of information and told us all about the DVC Tower that they hope to break groud on later this year!



Is this at the DLH?  I don't think I know about this info.    Glad you were able to get such a wonderful view!

MARTS35 - thanks for the picture.  It sure does look nice around there!


----------



## TLPL

Are their bellmen as reliable as WDW bus drivers?? LOL


----------



## kikiq

i don't know about a new DVC tower/DLH, but they are going to redo the DLH pool.  Is he talking about the DLH renovations?


----------



## supersuperwendy

That is a great view!


----------



## Disney Princess

TLPL said:


> Are their bellmen as reliable as WDW bus drivers?? LOL



Perhaps this is the answer I was looking for above.  I thought I had somehow missed a big piece of the puzzle.


----------



## catislander

The rumor (source: mouseplanet and miceage), and I sure hope it's true, is that there will be a fourth tower built at DLH once the renovations on the existing towers and the pool work is completed. This tower is planned to be DVC.


----------



## toocherie

franandaj said:


> She came back smiling, and said, "I'll have to issue you new room keys, but I think you'll find it was worth the wait, you're on the sixth floor now." Not only the sixth floor but room 6504! I knew from this thread that was the room with the best view! Woohoo!
> 
> I can't wait to see it at night. Also the bellman was full of information and told us all about the DVC Tower that they hope to break groud on later this year!
> 
> TTFN



Yep!  That was my birthday room!  and the view at night is even better!  Hope you get to see WOC testing like we did!


----------



## franandaj

TLPL said:


> Are their bellmen as reliable as WDW bus drivers?? LOL



He told us all kinds of things like wake up around 2 or 3 in the morning and that's when you'll see them testing WoC. All kinds of rumors about cruise ships coming to CA for Hawaii, Alaska & Mexico, I kept thinking maybe the bellmen here are the equivalent of WDW busdrivers!

I will wake up in the middle of the night and check out my window!

And when we came back from dinner the ELP was going through DCA it was soooo cool to stand on the balcony and watch that. Tomoorow night we're going to watch it in DCA after check out the F&W goodies for dinner!

I didn't get any good pics tonight. I have to go back home tomorrow because I forgot some really important stuff (medications!). I'm going to get our DSLR camera. Here I only brought my point and shoot because I thought I would only be taking pictures of food! That will take an hour out of my day, but isn't it nice that I have that luxury to run home and get things I forgot!


----------



## franandaj

Oh my god! About 2 hours ago we saw the whole WoC from our balcony, we missed the first couple minutes, but caught the last 15 or so. It was way cool. I think the DVC viewing platform won't be able to see the water projections as they were hard for us to see, but the whole water light show was really cool!

They have got to be pretty close to being done with this thing! I don't see how they have much more to do with it!

If you're intersted in some pictures these are the ones I uploaded for my dvtalk group

http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnails...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

Check out the link in my signature for food related offerings.


----------



## TeresaNJ

franandaj said:


> Oh my god! About 2 hours ago we saw the whole WoC from our balcony, we missed the first couple minutes, but caught the last 15 or so. It was way cool. I think the DVC viewing platform won't be able to see the water projections as they were hard for us to see, but the whole water light show was really cool!
> 
> They have got to be pretty close to being done with this thing! I don't see how they have much more to do with it!
> 
> If you're intersted in some pictures these are the ones I uploaded for my dvtalk group
> 
> http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnails...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/
> 
> Check out the link in my signature for food related offerings.



Very, very nice pics!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> He told us all kinds of things like wake up around 2 or 3 in the morning and that's when you'll see them testing WoC. *All kinds of rumors about cruise ships coming to CA for Hawaii, Alaska & Mexico, *I kept thinking maybe the bellmen here are the equivalent of WDW busdrivers!
> 
> I will wake up in the middle of the night and check out my window!
> 
> And when we came back from dinner the ELP was going through DCA it was soooo cool to stand on the balcony and watch that. Tomoorow night we're going to watch it in DCA after check out the F&W goodies for dinner!
> 
> I didn't get any good pics tonight. I have to go back home tomorrow because I forgot some really important stuff (medications!). I'm going to get our DSLR camera. Here I only brought my point and shoot because I thought I would only be taking pictures of food! That will take an hour out of my day, but isn't it nice that I have that luxury to run home and get things I forgot!



I don't know about Hawaii, but yes, Disney ships depart to Mexico and there is a route that goes to the starting point for the Alaska cruises and then comes back down to LA..with stops in SF etc..that would be fun! If only the west coast had a Castaway Cay, I wouldn't have to worry about cruising from Florida.
Great view..have fun and take pictures!


----------



## nunzia

Quick question to those who have stayed already..is there a corkscrew in the kitchen? Does WWS have the items that are listed on the grocery order form or if you want things like eggs is it best to preorder?


----------



## elliefusmom

I just got off the phone with DVC and was shocked to find out that there is availability for Sat. 8/7.  It is going to cost us 40 points, but a great way to kick off our membership!  I held back and didn't check on the 3 other nights that I'm staying at Hojo's the week before.  I want to save points for Spring Break at WDW... So excited!!!



Tracy


----------



## kikiq

elliefusmom said:


> I just got off the phone with DVC and was shocked to find out that there is availability for Sat. 8/7.  It is going to cost us 40 points, but a great way to kick off our membership!  I held back and didn't check on the 3 other nights that I'm staying at Hojo's the week before.  I want to save points for Spring Break at WDW... So excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy



That's exciting, you're going to love it!!!

When we spoke to our guide and mentioned that we might want some nights this summer in a 2 bdrm, she pulled out this list of dates available.  It's sort of 1 night here, 2 nights there but there are dates available. Glad you were able to get one of those dates!!!


----------



## VallCopen

MinnieFan4ever said:


> Hi all.  I am not an owner but we are staying there mid September  I can't wait.  We stayed at hotel back in 2002 and have been really wanting to get back.  Now that the villas are built, it seemed the the perfect time to go.  We can't wait.  We will take good care of your "home" while we are there.



Welcome Home!!!!  I am sure after your stay you will want to join the family.  The rooms are beautiful.  What type of room are you staying in?  Have a fab time...


----------



## megsablue

Thought I'd pop in (I'm a long-time lurker around here) and chime in that the DH & I purchased at the GCV in December while we were there for a vacation. 

We had looked at DVC several years ago, but as poor college students we couldn't afford it. This time around, I had socked away some money for a vacation, so we had a down payment already... long story short, after looking over everything we bought the same day (we had to as we live in Canada, though I'm American) and haven't looked back! 

So far we haven't used any of our points on GCV as we're planning a trip to WDW for the Food & Wine Festival (staying at BLT) and then a Disney Cruise in May, but I'm sure that we'll be using them for GCV sometime in 2011.

We're VERY happy to be owners at GCV because it's where we spent our honeymoon almost 7 years ago and we've been in love with the hotel ever since.


----------



## DVC Mike

megsablue said:


> Thought I'd pop in (I'm a long-time lurker around here) and chime in that the DH & I purchased at the GCV in December while we were there for a vacation.


 
Welcome, megsablue!


----------



## jaurban

We will be staying here on points in late May.  Is there a small grocery on site, similar to WDW DVC resorts.  We don't need a lot of shopping, just some milk, cream for coffee, breakfast items and snacks, maybe water.


----------



## franandaj

White Water snacks has all these things at Disney prices.


----------



## ToodlesRN

After having to cancel our ressie 2 times due to my pregnancy with excessive nausea and vomiting. We are finally able to go and enjoy the villas in October! Which we have never been during that time of year. Studios are all booked, but got a 1 br. I forgot to request a certain floor or view. Does anyone have any input on where to request a room? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Ctsplaysinrain

When I was at the Villas in Jan, I could not find CREAM for coffee anywhere.. White water snacks had powdered but NO cream at all... This was really disappointing as it is impossible to make a Kahlua and cream with powdered coffeemate...


----------



## kathyell

Just sent in our paperwork today for a small 50 point add-on at VGC to complement our BLT primary ownership. I know 50 won't get us much out there, but we plan to go about every two years. With banking, the 100 home resort points at VGC should get us a nice, but shorter stay at DLR. I hope closing comes soon!


----------



## TLPL

kathyell said:


> Just sent in our paperwork today for a small 50 point add-on at VGC to complement our BLT primary ownership. I know 50 won't get us much out there, but we plan to go about every two years. With banking, the 100 home resort points at VGC should get us a nice, but shorter stay at DLR. I hope closing comes soon!



That's what we just did 2 weeks ago Kathyell! Great minds think alike!! Visit DLR every two or threee years to DLR mix it, change of pace. Especially the next batch of new E-tickets attractions will be coming in DLR.


----------



## sierranevada

SoCalKDG said:


> The view of the water screens that they use during the show that has video playing on it(similar to Fantasmic but more high definition) are blocked by the Zephyr.
> 
> Check this link
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/Showpi...DCAWOC/big/P02-0003.jpg&caption=Under+the+Sea
> 
> That picture is from the viewing platform that is right next door to xx00 rooms.  Move a couple rooms over and you should be able to see the video, which is important since it moves along the story.
> 
> Having said that, I'll still take that view at night, better than most at the DLR.



So would 3506, 4506 or 5506 be the best WoC view for a dedicated 2 bedroom?


----------



## kerickson

I just placed my Vons.com grocery delivery order to be delivered on Monday the 26th    It will be our first DVC stay, so I'm a little nervous as I haven't done the 'villa' or the 'cooking at Disney' thing yet.  

Anyone have experience with grocery delivery?  I scheduled a delivery window of 1-3pm.  We'll probably check in around 10:30am, but I figured we'd want to hit the parks until our room is ready, so 1-3pm seemed ok and hopefully there won't be any problems with Bell Services holding the order (I left notes on the order and plan to alert Bell Services when we arrive).  

I ordered about $100 worth of groceries, but it will be worth it vs 500+ 5 nights of breakfast, lunch and dinner!

If we do have left over food, what should we do with it?  Throw it out prior to our departure?

TIA!


----------



## kathyell

TLPL said:


> That's what we just did 2 weeks ago Kathyell! Great minds think alike!! Visit DLR every two or threee years to DLR mix it, change of pace. Especially the next batch of new E-tickets attractions will be coming in DLR.



Well, I think we're brilliant!!


----------



## SoCalKDG

kathyell said:


> Just sent in our paperwork today for a small 50 point add-on at VGC to complement our BLT primary ownership. I know 50 won't get us much out there, but we plan to go about every two years. With banking, the 100 home resort points at VGC should get us a nice, but shorter stay at DLR. I hope closing comes soon!


Don't forget besides banking that you can also borrow, thus have up to 150 points for your vacation.   Then when you borrow too much you have to do another add-on.


----------



## SoCalKDG

ToodlesRN said:


> Studios are all booked, but got a 1 br. I forgot to request a certain floor or view. Does anyone have any input on where to request a room? Thanks a bunch!





sierranevada said:


> So would 3506, 4506 or 5506 be the best WoC view for a dedicated 2 bedroom?



I posted this earlier.  Should help.


Some views from windows.

Viewing Deck
http://www.laughingplace.com/Showpi...DCAWOC/big/P02-0003.jpg&caption=Under+the+Sea

5502
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2387565

6504
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh289/squidmo_photo/Disneyland/Stiched.jpg

4506
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=121

5506
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=115

4508
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2387565&page=2

4510
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=110

4522
http://www.laughingplace.com/Showpi...radise+Bay+in+Disney%92s+California+Adventure

4514
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=127

and a pool view with fireworks
5505
http://www.mouseinfo.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=27236&original=1


----------



## BethanyF

I'm calling tomorrow to book my first stay at Grand Cal; only our second trip to DLR.  
When we got home from DLR last summer, I immediately talked to my guide and added 50 points so we could go every few years.  This trip will take 3 years worth of Grand Cal points, but that was the plan.  

Anyway, I have been reading this thread with great interest trying to decide what I want to request as far as location.  I still haven't decided, although there was a great trip report posted for a studio that looked amazing so I think I will request the park view.  Any other great studios to recommend?

It's gonna be a looong 11 months.


----------



## wbl2745

We're leaving for our first DVC and first VGC stay in ONE WEEK! We've got a dedicated 2 bedroom and we've invited some friends to come and join us. I've requested a "lower floor" room since DW doesn't like the thought of being on an upper floor in "earthquake country." confused3 It is better to just do it rather than discuss it. I grew up in California and would actually prefer to be in an upper floor. There's a really funny story that I'll relate if a thread reader requests.)

We're flying in from Utah to Long Beach and will be at the parks by 12:30. There are earlier flights, but I don't want to get up that early. I love flying into Long Beach since Ball Road at the north end of the DLR dead ends into the airport. Within 20 minutes of walking off the plane we'll be out of the airport with luggage, potty break, and car!

It took some time to talk DW into purchasing DVC, but now I think she's into it. We're going to WDW in December and hoping to stay at the AKV. It's been years since I've posted a trip report, but I'll do that for this trip since it is a first for us!


----------



## kerickson

wbl2745 said:


> We're leaving for our first DVC and first VGC stay in ONE WEEK! We've got a dedicated 2 bedroom and we've invited some friends to come and join us. I've requested a "lower floor" room since DW doesn't like the thought of being on an upper floor in "earthquake country." confused3 It is better to just do it rather than discuss it. I grew up in California and would actually prefer to be in an upper floor. There's a really funny story that I'll relate if a thread reader requests.)
> 
> We're flying in from Utah to Long Beach and will be at the parks by 12:30. There are earlier flights, but I don't want to get up that early. I love flying into Long Beach since Ball Road at the north end of the DLR dead ends into the airport. Within 20 minutes of walking off the plane we'll be out of the airport with luggage, potty break, and car!
> 
> It took some time to talk DW into purchasing DVC, but now I think she's into it. We're going to WDW in December and hoping to stay at the AKV. It's been years since I've posted a trip report, but I'll do that for this trip since it is a first for us!



We leave for our first DVC and VGC stay on Monday too!  We've stayed on points before but only at the hotels, this is our first villa stay.  We'll be in a 1BR, looking forward to the extra space and kitchen!


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

franandaj said:


> She came back smiling, and said, "I'll have to issue you new room keys, but I think you'll find it was worth the wait, you're on the sixth floor now." Not only the sixth floor but room 6504! I knew from this thread that was the room with the best view! Woohoo!



Congrats!!!!!! I stayed in 6504 (have posted pics here) and I LOVED it!! You have the best WOC view, IMO. Getting that villa really sealed the deal to add on to VGC!!

Enjoy your trip! Tell us any more you hear about more DVC villas...!


----------



## franandaj

In addition to my F&W Review, I plan on doing a VGC Trip Report, I'll post a link here when I get it going. We came home (to Long Beach) today, and will be back three more times at VCG in the next six weeks or so. That 6504 room was awesome, and we'll see what rooms we get over the next few visits!


----------



## Nonsuch

sierranevada said:


> So would 3506, 4506 or 5506 be the best WoC view for a dedicated 2 bedroom?



Dedicated two-bedroom 3522 should be a great WoC view 
Located below the Grand Villa.


----------



## jaurban

So we will be in a 1BR form May 23 - 27 - too early for official WoC, but hoping for a soft open.  We arrive quite late in the day, however.  What sort of room request should I make (high floor, theme park view?), or should I assume I will get whatever is left as we basically arrive near midnight on May 23.


----------



## SoCalKDG

Anybody have photos from a 2nd or 3rd story room with park view?  Haven't seen any of these yet.


----------



## franandaj

jaurban said:


> So we will be in a 1BR form May 23 - 27 - too early for official WoC, but hoping for a soft open.  We arrive quite late in the day, however.  What sort of room request should I make (high floor, theme park view?), or should I assume I will get whatever is left as we basically arrive near midnight on May 23.



The first night we were there last weekend, as soon as the park closed, they ran the entire show top to bottom, we missed the first minute or two. Then the rest of the night they did test spots.  I can't speak for the next two nights as we were not in the room, but when we got back they were running test spots. Mondy morning they were still testing as late as 6AM.


----------



## TLPL

was it noisey? could you hear it with the door closed?


----------



## franandaj

TLPL said:


> was it noisey? could you hear it with the door closed?



LOL! That's why we missed the first minute or two! Those doors are fairly soundproof!


----------



## DVCGeek

wbl2745 said:


> There's a really funny story that I'll relate if a thread reader requests.



Please share it!


----------



## wbl2745

DVCGeek said:


> Please share it!



OK, since you insist...

As I said my wife really doesn't like earthquakes. Even though she spent time as a child in California, she just really doesn't like them. I grew up a couple of miles from the San Andreas Fault in the Bay Area and I just ride them out.

On January 16, 1994 we were checking into a hotel in San Diego. They didn't have a room on a lower floor of the hotel and so they put us on the 9th story. DW really didn't like that. I said, so what do you think the chances are that there will be an earthquake tonight? Surely that can't happen. Let's just go with it. She wasn't happy, but off we went to the 9th floor.

At about 5:00 AM I woke up to the entire room shaking and swaying. The only thing that I could think of was, I am so dead. I am toast. Maybe she is sleeping through it. No, she wasn't. This was the Northridge earthquake (6.7) that was about 100 miles from us. Somehow "I told you so" just didn't do it for her as we were riding around in our hotel room as we went back and forth. 

We were supposed to drive back to LA that day and fly out of LAX, but we were able to change to flying out of San Diego instead. The rental car company was testy about returning the car in San Diego, but I pointed out that things were still falling down in LA and did they really want their nice car taken back up there? They saw it my way. 

I just do as I'm told now. Lower floors or we don't stay...


----------



## Nonsuch

wbl2745 said:


> ...Lower floors or we don't stay...



Request the ground floor 
I always request high floors, so we balance out


----------



## franandaj

wbl2745 said:


> At about 5:00 AM I woke up to the entire room shaking and swaying. The only thing that I could think of was, I am so dead. I am toast. Maybe she is sleeping through it. No, she wasn't. This was the Northridge earthquake (6.7) that was about 100 miles from us. Somehow "I told you so" just didn't do it for her as we were riding around in our hotel room as we went back and forth.



Actually, I seem to think it was 4:37AM, how do I know? Because I was 9 blocks from the surface above the epicenter. 

I wouldn't go back to my second floor bedroom for several weeks. We slept on a Futon next to the front door, IF I could sleep!


----------



## Donald is #1

wbl2745 said:


> OK, since you insist...
> 
> As I said my wife really doesn't like earthquakes. Even though she spent time as a child in California, she just really doesn't like them. I grew up a couple of miles from the San Andreas Fault in the Bay Area and I just ride them out.
> 
> On January 16, 1994 we were checking into a hotel in San Diego. They didn't have a room on a lower floor of the hotel and so they put us on the 9th story. DW really didn't like that. I said, so what do you think the chances are that there will be an earthquake tonight? Surely that can't happen. Let's just go with it. She wasn't happy, but off we went to the 9th floor.
> 
> At about 5:00 AM I woke up to the entire room shaking and swaying. The only thing that I could think of was, I am so dead. I am toast. Maybe she is sleeping through it. No, she wasn't. This was the Northridge earthquake (6.7) that was about 100 miles from us. Somehow "I told you so" just didn't do it for her as we were riding around in our hotel room as we went back and forth.
> 
> We were supposed to drive back to LA that day and fly out of LAX, but we were able to change to flying out of San Diego instead. The rental car company was testy about returning the car in San Diego, but I pointed out that things were still falling down in LA and did they really want their nice car taken back up there? They saw it my way.
> 
> I just do as I'm told now. Lower floors or we don't stay...





  I never thought about that, but if an earthquake hit while I was visiting, I would be totally freaked out.


----------



## kerickson

I almost wish we have booking categories now because I would have requested it 11mo ago and it would be a done deal.  Now, I'm deliberating what view I should request (we arrive on Monday).  I was all set on PPV, but now that WOC hasn't started, I'm thinking Pool  view would be best so I can watch the kiddies/husband swimming from the balcony if I want or watch the DL fireworks.  PPV might be tougher to get though once WOC starts so should I try for it now just to experience the park view?  Will I stress over this for the next 50 years?!!  Any recommendations?


----------



## minniemoms

Who DOES like earthquakes. I don't like them either. Years ago I used to think they only happened in California, but I don't anymore.


----------



## M4travels

franandaj said:


> Actually, I seem to think it was 4:37AM, how do I know? Because I was 9 blocks from the surface above the epicenter.
> 
> I wouldn't go back to my second floor bedroom for several weeks. We slept on a Futon next to the front door, IF I could sleep!



We were a bit further east, Glendora, and I was so crazed for a moment or two.  

What I do remember was that it was the perfect out for a house we were planning on putting an offer on that day; while we knew we could afford it, we weren't sure it was what we needed.  We tossed and turned all night over it; then we were thrown out of bed by the earthquake!  

We stayed in Glendora for a few years more...........


----------



## Nonsuch

kerickson said:


> I almost wish we have booking categories now because I would have requested it 11mo ago and it would be a done deal.


The small number of villas would make booking categories a major headache, making it difficult to keep the villas efficiently full.  



kerickson said:


> PPV might be tougher to get though once WOC starts so should I try for it now just to experience the park view?  Will I stress over this for the next 50 years?!!  Any recommendations?


I love the PPV, not just for WoC.  Opening the balcony doors lets the noise from the park into the room 
Request the view you want, and sometime over the next 50 years you will get it


----------



## 8timesblessed

Do both Grand Villas have a great view???

We are staying in a Grand Villa the first 3 nights of our stay and then moving to 2 2 bedrooms the next 4 nights and wondered what views the GV get.


----------



## franandaj

M4travels said:


> We were a bit further east, Glendora, and I was so crazed for a moment or two.
> 
> What I do remember was that it was the perfect out for a house we were planning on putting an offer on that day; while we knew we could afford it, we weren't sure it was what we needed.  We tossed and turned all night over it; then we were thrown out of bed by the earthquake!
> 
> We stayed in Glendora for a few years more...........



It can happen anywhere here, and will probably sometime soon. There's a lot you can do to prepare, but in the real world we just need to make sure we'll be able to get out of our house, take care of our pets and have enough food & water to get through it all.

But let's get back to the VGC discussion, when y'all check in make sure you check where the emergency exits and staircases are located! The big one will come someday!


----------



## SoCalKDG

8timesblessed said:


> Do both Grand Villas have a great view???
> 
> We are staying in a Grand Villa the first 3 nights of our stay and then moving to 2 2 bedrooms the next 4 nights and wondered what views the GV get.


One GV will have a view of the Disneyland Fireworks as well as the pool and GRR.  The other will have GRR and a great view of WOC. 

It should be noted that the best view of WOC is inside the park in the designated viewing area.  Everyone should spend at least one night there watching the show.

There is a possible 71 units at one time if all 2 bedroom lockoffs are being used as 1 bedroom 1 studio configuration.  Of this, 27 would have WOC view (2nd - 6th floor).  The studios that end in a 10 can't see the show, but do have a view of the some of the park.  Only 6 of 23 possible studios have a view of WOC while 1 bedrooms and 2 bedrooms are 10 of 23.  So if you have a studio, don't expect a WOC view. 

I'd also be happy with a 4th-5th level pool view(since you can see the fireworks) plus any of the rooms looking at GRR are amazing views.  I dislike the ground floor rooms the most.


----------



## Nonsuch

SoCalKDG said:


> ...I dislike the ground floor rooms the most.


I feel the same way.


----------



## ploeb

is this going to work like other timeshares??? in other words,can someone buy points from an owner?


----------



## SoCalKDG

ploeb said:


> is this going to work like other timeshares??? in other words,can someone buy points from an owner?



Resales for VGC are already available.  You can also check the rental board for people renting points which you can use to reserve rooms at the VGC.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Are any of the Use Years sold out at this point?


----------



## ACDSNY

RweTHEREyet said:


> Are any of the Use Years sold out at this point?


 
I haven't heard of any yet.  We added on again to our Aug UY earlier this year.


----------



## Nonsuch

ploeb said:


> is this going to work like other timeshares??? in other words,can someone buy points from an owner?


Is this a serious question  
The resale links are on every DVC forum page


----------



## franandaj

I just thought I would let all you "lovers" know, I've started a trip report with all kinds of pictures from the VGC including some from WoC off my balcony over last weekend. If you want to check it out the link is in my sig. I'll be staying three more times in the next six weeks in addition to going out there for a few evening for dinners during F&W.

For those who haven't been yet, you can see some of the new construction and for those who have, it will give you a rememberance of home.


----------



## kerickson

What kind of coffee filters do the villas use?  I'd like to bring down some extras...


----------



## sierranevada

kerickson said:


> What kind of coffee filters do the villas use?  I'd like to bring down some extras...



Basket type - like Mr. Coffee (not cone)


----------



## kerickson

sierranevada said:


> Basket type - like Mr. Coffee (not cone)




Thanks!


----------



## minniemoms

Just got thru watching some of the WOC  . Wow it is going to be wonderful. But I agree I think the best viewing will be from the park viewing. We watching it from the balcony tonight, but lots of things in the way. But still great. It kept stopping and starting, but so glad I got a sneak peak.


----------



## franandaj

minniemoms said:


> Just got thru watching some of the WOC  . Wow it is going to be wonderful. But I agree I think the best viewing will be from the park viewing. We watching it from the balcony tonight, but lots of things in the way. But still great. It kept stopping and starting, but so glad I got a sneak peak.



We saw a complete run through without starting and stopping last week, but I agree that it will be best viewed from the viewing area, as the water screens were difficult to see from our vantage point.


----------



## CrazyDuck

I would soooo be ok with them tearing down the Zephyr in exchange for an unobstructed view!


----------



## kerickson

CrazyDuck said:
			
		

> I would soooo be ok with them tearing down the Zephyr in exchange for an unobstructed view!



Yep, it seems it's always down due to wind. I vote for a little coffee/ice cream shop in it's place where you could overlook the water!
We are in villa 6502 now and watched WOC all the way through last night around 9pm. It was great but a little hard to follow along from this vantage point. I think it will be pretty amazing from the park though. Not bad from the comfort of the Villas. We could feel the heat from the fire during the Pirates portion, I can't imagine being close up!  Our first stay and I must say the Villa are gorgeous!  I just wish our APs weren't expiring next week or we'd be back soon!


----------



## franandaj

kerickson said:


> Yep, it seems it's always down due to wind. I vote for a little coffee/ice cream shop in it's place where you could overlook the water!
> We are in villa 6502 now and watched WOC all the way through last night around 9pm. It was great but a little hard to follow along from this vantage point. I think it will be pretty amazing from the park though. Not bad from the comfort of the Villas. We could feel the heat from the fire during the Pirates portion, I can't imagine being close up!  Our first stay and I must say the Villa are gorgeous!  I just wish our APs weren't expiring next week or we'd be back soon!



We watched from 6504 and it was hard to see the water projections, but that doesn't mean we didn't enjoy the music and the light/water show! I can't wait to see it from where it was designed to be seen from!


----------



## minniemoms

We were in 4506..... Crazy we were all there. I agree take down the Zepher...
We could really feel the heat too. Nice and exciting. My 4 year old Granddaughter was too afraid to stay out and watch it with me.

Did you hear all the music being played this morning??? If you were still there. I wonder what that is for. I heard the music with the show at night, but this was very loud around 7:30 this morning.. They played it over and over.. Wonder what it is...
Sad to say I am home now.... I just want to move in and never move out...


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

CrazyDuck said:


> I would soooo be ok with them tearing down the Zephyr in exchange for an unobstructed view!



Years ago, a CM at the Zephyr told me that it and Jumpin' Jellyfish had been designed as "repositionable rides"- they could be moved to another location if necessary. They were really just "filler" when the park opened, and not intended to be 50 year rides. This was during the time that the Nemo subs were being built. 

So we can hope!


----------



## kmann728

Does anyone that has stayed at VGC know if they have wireless in the rooms? We're going the end on June and staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom. I know we get free high speed, but my friend stayed at Disneyland Hotel last year and said they had wireless. 
Also I've read that there is only one high speed line. Is that the case for GCV? Which room is it in?
Less then 2 months to go!!


----------



## Nonsuch

kmann728 said:


> Does anyone that has stayed at VGC know if they have wireless in the rooms?


Yes there is free WiFi in the rooms and throughout the hotel.



kmann728 said:


> Also I've read that there is only one high speed line. Is that the case for GCV? Which room is it in?


There is a plug on the desk located in the master bedroom of a one-bedroom villa.


----------



## kmann728

Thanks for the info!


----------



## In Luv with Disney

I just added on at Grand Cal last night....meanwhile, I've never even been to Disneyland!!!!!


----------



## SoCalKDG

franandaj said:


> We saw a complete run through without starting and stopping last week, but I agree that it will be best viewed from the viewing area, as the water screens were difficult to see from our vantage point.


So a new youtube video is up of the show.  Just amazing.  Take a look and you can see why you will want to be inside the park for this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=BG33goaBh-o


----------



## bumbershoot

In Luv with Disney said:


> I just added on at Grand Cal last night....meanwhile, I've never even been to Disneyland!!!!!



We bought in to DVC, not at the Grand, without ever having been to WDW.    We're pretty certain we'll like it.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

SoCalKDG said:


> So a new youtube video is up of the show.  Just amazing.  Take a look and you can see why you will want to be inside the park for this one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=BG33goaBh-o



I am blown away. Can't wait can't wait can't wait!!! Hoping to see a soft opening Memorial Day weekend. We'll be there starting Thursday night.


----------



## kmann728

Does anyone know if there is a grocery delivery service for VGC?


----------



## sierranevada

kmann728 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a grocery delivery service for VGC?



A lot of people use vons.com(SoCal version of Safeway).  I will be using them for the first time in June.


----------



## kerickson

sierranevada said:
			
		

> A lot of people use vons.com(SoCal version of Safeway).  I will be using them for the first time in June.



I used Vons.com.  Looks like GCH recently had a policy change and now won't sign for the delivery if there is alcohol. We had to reschedule ours for the next day due to this which was inconvenient. There is a local market called Wonderland Market that delivers food and alcohol very quickly (free delivery). They might be a bit pricier than Vons but definately cheaper than the Grand.


----------



## kerickson

minniemoms said:
			
		

> Did you hear all the music being played this morning??? If you were still there. I wonder what that is for. I heard the music with the show at night, but this was very loud around 7:30 this morning.. They played it over and over.. Wonder what it is......



yes, it woke me up at 7:30am!  It didn't sound like a Disney soundtrack. I thought it could have been for the construction workers, but strange to have them blaring it over the loud speakers, and so early!  
I think your room was right next to us?  I think we may have been a bit noisy. My DS got an ear infection on day 2 which made us all a bit cranky . One thing I must say, is the rooms seemed very soundproof. We closed our BR door and couldn't hear a thing in the other room... Very different than our last stay at the Disneyland hotel


----------



## minniemoms

That is fun if we were neighbors. Yes, our room was very quiet. I could hear the music, and I was awake, but they way the played it over and over again, makes me wonder if it was some music they will be playing at sometime in the program or afterwards as people are leaving???


----------



## sierranevada

MCSfromWA said:


> I was at VGC 9/24 - 9/27 and I asked the cabana girl for a tour.  They were going to officially open on the 27th.  You can rent a cabana for half a day (I think the price was $110 or $125 -- I can't remember) or for the whole day at $180 or $185.  The half day was from 9 to 1 or 2 to 6 and a whole day would be from 9 to 6.  The cabanas have a little refrigerator, a tv, ect.  It's pretty fancy.  There are 2 chaise lounges in front of the cabana as well as a table inside.  I thought they looked cool but I think we will admire it them from a distance.



I called because we are considering renting a cabana for 1/2 day for our June trip and this is the offical info:

Cabanas have seating for 6, a flat screen TV, small fridge stocked with 6 bottled waters, complimentary basket of fruit.  They are $185 for a full day which is 9 - 6 or $110 for a half day, either 9:30 - 1 or 2 - 6.  Full days can be reserved one month in advance and 1/2 days can be reserved 2 weeks in advance.


----------



## forevercruising

sierranevada said:


> I called because we are considering renting a cabana for 1/2 day for our June trip and this is the offical info:
> 
> Cabanas have seating for 6, a flat screen TV, small fridge stocked with 6 bottled waters, complimentary basket of fruit.  They are $185 for a full day which is 9 - 6 or $110 for a half day, either 9:30 - 1 or 2 - 6.  Full days can be reserved one month in advance and 1/2 days can be reserved 2 weeks in advance.



Thanks for the Cabana update!  

Have any of you who have been staying at VGC seen the cabanas actually being rented?  Or, are they mostly just sitting empty?


----------



## franandaj

forevercruising said:


> Thanks for the Cabana update!
> 
> Have any of you who have been staying at VGC seen the cabanas actually being rented?  Or, are they mostly just sitting empty?



Just got back today and was there two weeks ago, never saw anyone in them while I was there....I was wondering the same thing. The *FREE* lounge chairs were pretty full, except in the shade by the DVC wing entrance.


----------



## forevercruising

sierranevada said:


> I called because we are considering renting a cabana for 1/2 day for our June trip and this is the offical info:
> 
> Cabanas have seating for 6, a flat screen TV, small fridge stocked with 6 bottled waters, complimentary basket of fruit.  They are $185 for a full day which is 9 - 6 or $110 for a half day, either 9:30 - 1 or 2 - 6.  Full days can be reserved one month in advance and 1/2 days can be reserved 2 weeks in advance.



Thanks for the Cabana update!  

Have any of you who have been staying at VGC seen the cabanas actually being rented?  Or, are they mostly just sitting empty?


----------



## wbl2745

forevercruising said:


> Have any of you who have been staying at VGC seen the cabanas actually being rented?  Or, are they mostly just sitting empty?



We were there last week and they all looked empty.


----------



## wbl2745

kmann728 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a grocery delivery service for VGC?



They do have grocery delivery at VGC. You can find an order form here.

You can also see photos of what's available at White Water Snacks in the GCH here.


----------



## kerickson

A group of 20/30 somethings rented one on Saturday while we were there.  My husband and I discussed that we'd probably rent one for 1/2 a day if we were there in the summer and could split with another family...  Maybe they'll lower the prices in off season next year...


----------



## wbl2745

I've posted a brief trip report on our first visit to the VGC at on thread.


----------



## minniemoms

We were there 2 full days this last week, and never saw anyone in them. I wonder if they don't rent them out much


----------



## BeccaG

Since DL is a much more regional park than WDW I am wondering if that is "hurting" the Cabana rentals for two reasons.
1.  People are not there to lounge as much as at WDW because their trip is shorter.
2. Most locals would say up until the last few days we have only had one maybe two good weekends that's really were warm enough to be lounge by the pool weather, as a rule us California's are not the hardiest bunch when it comes to the cold.


----------



## BeccaG

oops


----------



## franandaj

BeccaG said:


> Since DL is a much more regional park than WDW I am wondering if that is "hurting" the Cabana rentals for two reasons.
> 1.  People are not there to lounge as much as at WDW because their trip is shorter.
> 2. Most locals would say up until the last few days we have only had one maybe two good weekends that's really were warm enough to be lounge by the pool weather, as a rule us California's are not the hardiest bunch when it comes to the cold.



The two weekends I was there in the last month, the *FREE* lounge chairs were packed, I just think people aren't willing to pay such outrageous fees for a private cabana. Also the Pool Bar guys were hustling to bring people drinks and goodies from Whitewater snacks poolside.


----------



## peloha86

Just thought I'd say "hello" to the VGC owners, "welcome home" to the new owners  seeing what the latest news is @ VGC...

Through July 2009-Feb 2010 I've been going to DL every month, so far I prefer the warm weather during the summer, making it very nice to stay at the VGC.  You can't beat the proximity, esp since all that's coming our way @ CA..WOC, Carsland, Ariel's grotto...
Christmas is my favorite holiday, on that note...

We'll be braving the crowds for the first time for New Years eve 
How is it  @ VGC during that time? 
Thanks!


----------



## SoCalKDG

Anybody have some 2nd and 3rd floor park view photos to share?


----------



## franandaj

SoCalKDG said:


> Anybody have some 2nd and 3rd floor park view photos to share?



Room 2504
















Not too shabby I'd say!


----------



## WendyT

DH and I just bought into VGC! We are so excited!


----------



## kikiq

WendyT said:


> DH and I just bought into VGC! We are so excited!



Welcome Home!!!


----------



## ACDSNY

WendyT said:


> DH and I just bought into VGC! We are so excited!


 
Welcome Home Nor-Cal neighbor!


----------



## junglejoy

What's the difference between a dedicated 2 bedroom and a lock-off 2 bedroom?  

We reserved a 2 bedroom in Oct. and didn't specify so I'm assuming it's a dedicated because we tried to get a 1 bedroom originally and they were all taken.


----------



## stopher1

junglejoy said:


> What's the difference between a dedicated 2 bedroom and a lock-off 2 bedroom?
> 
> We reserved a 2 bedroom in Oct. and didn't specify so I'm assuming it's a dedicated because we tried to get a 1 bedroom originally and they were all taken.




A lock-off is the combination of a 1 bedroom and a studio, having 2 separate entrances, a locking door in between, and the studio portion then has the kitchenette, a queen bed and a double sleeper sofa.


A dedicated 2 bedroom will have the 2nd bedroom with 2 regular beds in it, and a single entrance to the unit.


----------



## junglejoy

stopher1 said:


> A lock-off is the combination of a 1 bedroom and a studio, having 2 separate entrances, a locking door in between, and the studio portion then has the kitchenette, a queen bed and a double sleeper sofa.
> 
> 
> A dedicated 2 bedroom will have the 2nd bedroom with 2 regular beds in it, and a single entrance to the unit.



Thank you!

Is there a door between the two units in a dedicated?  The people we're thinking of traveling with have a baby and I think a door would be appreciated...


----------



## franandaj

junglejoy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is there a door between the two units in a dedicated?  The people we're thinking of traveling with have a baby and I think a door would be appreciated...



Yes the second room does have a door between the living room / kitchen and the bedroom.


----------



## ACDSNY

junglejoy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is there a door between the two units in a dedicated? The people we're thinking of traveling with have a baby and I think a door would be appreciated...


 
Your confirmation should say whether you have a dedicated 2 bedroom or not.  You can see it on your reservation on-line.


----------



## rmonty02

WendyT said:


> DH and I just bought into VGC! We are so excited!



CONGRATULATIONS!! We are also town neighbors (not dixon). 
WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## junglejoy

rmonty02 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!! We are also town neighbors (not dixon).
> WELCOME HOME!!



You all are making me homesick.  I grew up in Davis, just up the road.  Can't say I miss the hot summers but I sure miss the mild winters.


----------



## rmonty02

> You all are making me homesick.  I grew up in Davis, just up the road.  Can't say I miss the hot summers but I sure miss the mild winters.



Oh Davis...I LOVE Davis! Went to the UC there and it's just a wonderful town. I drop in any chance I get for some Murder Burger or Steve's Pizza


----------



## idolx1

Bought into the Grand Cal in December, stayed in February and it was fabulous.  Adding 50 points this May to get us up to 230!  We are letting my sister and my niece use a 2br in for my niece's bday this month.  Our family of 4 is booked for the middle of September, we can hardly wait to return.


----------



## rmonty02

idolx1 said:


> Bought into the Grand Cal in December, stayed in February and it was fabulous.  Adding 50 points this May to get us up to 230!  We are letting my sister and my niece use a 2br in for my niece's bday this month.  Our family of 4 is booked for the middle of September, we can hardly wait to return.



Welcome to the DISboards and VGC Everyone is so helpful here that it makes being a DVC owner much more fun! I can't wait to get back to VCG myself but it will have to wait till summer 2011

You just bought in and are already loaning points to family! You're sooooooo nice My family gets to go, when "I" go.


----------



## pinner33

just bought 200 points during our trip last week and cant wait to book our first trip


----------



## stopher1

idolx1 said:


> Bought into the Grand Cal in December, stayed in February and it was fabulous.  Adding 50 points this May to get us up to 230!  We are letting my sister and my niece use a 2br in for my niece's bday this month.  Our family of 4 is booked for the middle of September, we can hardly wait to return.





pinner33 said:


> just bought 200 points during our trip last week and cant wait to book our first trip



Congrats to you both!  Welcome Home!


----------



## SoCalKDG

franandaj said:


> Room 2504
> 
> Not too shabby I'd say!



Thanks.  Could you see any part of the lagoon?


----------



## franandaj

SoCalKDG said:


> Thanks.  Could you see any part of the lagoon?



Not from the 2nd floor. You probably could see parts of WoC from the 2nd floor. We could see some of the testing, but not the actual water.  That fence was too high.


----------



## pinner33

Thanks Stopher1 can't wait to book our first trip to the grand the standard room room we had last week was great but i'm looking forward to the 1 br


----------



## Quilter007

OK -- here's my issue...I knew we'd be out there for work in July and could extend the trip for a few days, but couldn't nail down the days until just now.  Of course I'm on the waitlist.....ack...options -- A) Disneyland hotel -- more points than VGC studio & don't have access to the WOC viewing area or the gas grills, etc -- but do have the Disneyland Hotel pool. B) Paradise Pier -- never stayed there, same points as studio.  C) Stay off property at Garden Grove Residence Inn which gives us full kitchen like a 1 bedroom would -- no magic mornings like A & B would.  We have annual passes, so tickets / parking prices aren't an issue.  We are driving to LA & we know our way around.  I'm doubtful that we will get the waitlist so I told DH that next week we'll pick A, B or C.  We stayed at Disneyland Hotel once many moons ago on the Concierge Level, but that's not what we would be doing. (just a regular room)  DSes are 6 1/2 and 9.  I think they would like the pool at the Disneyland Hotel.  We wouldn't pop for the extra points for the Park View from the Paradise Pier -- so it would only be pure luck if we had a WOC view from there.  At this point, I'm thinking that we will just ignore WOC this trip unless we get perfect FASTPASS tickets for it for the first show.  Thoughts?  Pick A or B? Or pick C and save the points?  We have a June use year and either A or B will either almost or go slightly over the points we have left for the year that starts June 1st....so it's not like it we are having a hard time finding ways to use the points......I was really hoping to stay in the villas again.  They are SO nice! I wish they were making some of the Disneyland Hotel rooms into villas with the remodel!


----------



## wbl2745

Others may disagree, but I wouldn't bother with Paradise Pier. The pool is just a pool and the theming in general isn't much.

Another option you didn't list if you are considering staying off-site is to stay at the Embassy Suites. There isn't a full kitchen, but there is a kitchenette with a microwave and a refrigerator. They serve a full breakfast included in the room cost. The breakfast is really good, so do you really need a full kitchen? We would put our daughters in the living room on the fold out couch and we'd take the bedroom. Not as nice as the VGC but still nice. 

Regarding Magic Mornings, some of the 3 day park hopper tickets includes one Magic Morning entrance regardless of where you are staying.

If it were me I wouldn't use points, I'd find a place to stay that met my needs and pay cash.


----------



## Nonsuch

Quilter007 said:


> B) Paradise Pier -- never stayed there, same points as studio.


The rooms are larger, with the standard configuration of 2 queens and a couch/day bed.
It's a short walk across the street and into the Grand.



wbl2745 said:


> Others may disagree, but I wouldn't bother with Paradise Pier. The pool is just a pool and the theming in general isn't much.


I agree that the theming and pool are nothing special, but the condition of the rooms are better than the non-remodeled rooms at the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Quilter007 said:


> OK -- here's my issue...I knew we'd be out there for work in July and could extend the trip for a few days, but couldn't nail down the days until just now.  Of course I'm on the waitlist.....ack...options -- A) Disneyland hotel -- more points than VGC studio & don't have access to the WOC viewing area or the gas grills, etc -- but do have the Disneyland Hotel pool. B) Paradise Pier -- never stayed there, same points as studio.  C) Stay off property at Garden Grove Residence Inn which gives us full kitchen like a 1 bedroom would -- no magic mornings like A & B would.  We have annual passes, so tickets / parking prices aren't an issue.  We are driving to LA & we know our way around.  I'm doubtful that we will get the waitlist so I told DH that next week we'll pick A, B or C.  We stayed at Disneyland Hotel once many moons ago on the Concierge Level, but that's not what we would be doing. (just a regular room)  DSes are 6 1/2 and 9.  I think they would like the pool at the Disneyland Hotel.  We wouldn't pop for the extra points for the Park View from the Paradise Pier -- so it would only be pure luck if we had a WOC view from there.  At this point, I'm thinking that we will just ignore WOC this trip unless we get perfect FASTPASS tickets for it for the first show.  Thoughts?  Pick A or B? Or pick C and save the points?  We have a June use year and either A or B will either almost or go slightly over the points we have left for the year that starts June 1st....so it's not like it we are having a hard time finding ways to use the points......I was really hoping to stay in the villas again.  They are SO nice! I wish they were making some of the Disneyland Hotel rooms into villas with the remodel!



Not sure how many days you are going to be there, but here are my thoughts:

Going to DL in July, MM will be helpful, especially if you get more than 1 while you are there.  Cheapest option for an AP holder would be PPH.  While the pool is nothing special, I know my 7YO niece was perfectly happy swimming there.

If you plan to have significant pool time, then the extra points would be worth it for DLH.

If you don't feel the need for MM, then off-site will allow you to save points.  You can also stay on the WL longer if your reservation is refundable.

It sounds like you are familiar with parking at DL, but with the new Toy Story lot, the hotels in GG may be a good option.  I wonder if you need both the free breakfast and the kitchen at the RI unless you are going to have an extended stay.  If not, there may be cheaper alternatives.  Pools will all be boring.

We don't like parking at DL, so we stay closer (Sheraton) to the parks.  Have you priced HoJo?  Walking distance to parks and a pirate pool!

Best of luck to you -- Suzanne


----------



## junglejoy

rmonty02 said:


> Oh Davis...I LOVE Davis! Went to the UC there and it's just a wonderful town. I drop in any chance I get for some Murder Burger or Steve's Pizza



Oh, me too!  I still get back but not as often as I'd like.  I wish I were raising my family there.  It was an amazing place to grow up.

Tidbit - one of my brother's best friends was Steve's son.  That was a great hangout when we were teens but my family always preferred Woodstock pizza.  It just didn't do it for me like Steve's Place.  And their sandwiches!!!  Loved those too.  I'm not ever sure if Steve's Place exists anymore.  We pretty much stay at the relatives (very nice pools) when we go to Davis now and don't make it to UCD or downtown that much.  Except for gelato.


----------



## junglejoy

Quilter 007, if you're using points to stay on-property, I'd save the points for DVC and stay at HoJo's Embassy Suites (incredible breakfasts!) or Marriott Residence Inn (within walking distance and also incredible breakfasts).

If you're paying $$ for your on-property room, I'd go with DLH.  I love even the old themed rooms.  Pixie dust around the top of the room!  Great views.  Amazing pool and your kids WILL love that pool.

Paradise Pier doesn't float my boat and it's a longer walk to the parks/monorail.  If they still had the guest entrance to CA, it's a little more worth it but the DLH has such great theming, Goofy's Kitchen, better location and that pool.  That pool is so fun!

We tried to get VGC last week for July.    So now we're going in June and staying at the Marriott Residence Inn and saving our points for a trip to Disney World.  One of these days we'll get to stay at OUR home...  I hope.


----------



## SoCalKDG

I like the Paradise Pier.  Its just across the street from the GC, a short walk to the monorail or DCA through the Grand, the water slide is fun, and its 30% cheaper than the DLH. 

I'm staying there in June as an add on from my VGC stay.  Just walk across the street and I'm at my new room.  No need to move the car.


----------



## franandaj

Quilter007 said:


> OK -- here's my issue...I knew we'd be out there for work in July and could extend the trip for a few days, but couldn't nail down the days until just now.  Of course I'm on the waitlist.....ack...



I would make a cash reservation at one of the previous mentioned Residence Inn or Embassy Suites, their complimentary breakfasts are outstanding, but I wouldn't give up on the waitlist.  Since March 1st, I've waitlisted three times at the VGC, one with as short of notice as 16 days and it came through within one week. All of my waitlists have come through so far and you've got almost two months. You can easily cancel the cash reservation if your waitlist comes through as late as a week beforehand. They also told me that once the week is up you can call daily, so if you can cancel the cash ressie as far as 48 hours out, it could still come through.

I think CA is much different than WDW as far as the waitlist goes. Many more people seem to change their plans where that doesn't seem to happen as much as I've heard when waitlisting at WDW.  Don't give up hope, it may still come through!


----------



## 360Joules

anyone know the best way to get to disneyland from long beach airport without renting a car. taxi ? shuttles? and do you know the price?

thanks


----------



## sierranevada

360Joules said:


> anyone know the best way to get to disneyland from long beach airport without renting a car. taxi ? shuttles? and do you know the price?
> 
> thanks



The taxi is a flat rate of $45 from LGB to Disneyland.


----------



## junglejoy

sierranevada said:


> The taxi is a flat rate of $45 from LGB to Disneyland.



That's what we did too.  Works great!

Anyone looking for good on-property deals, I got a card from Disneyland with these deals on them.  The best rates are before. June 18th starting @ $150 a night at Paradise Pier.

disneyland.com/summeroffer 

I think you may need a pin though.


----------



## Quilter007

OK...made a Marriott reservation & hoping for the waitlist to come through! 

When we fly in we use Super Shuttle if we don't rent a car.


----------



## Donald is #1

Well one week from today, I will be experiencing Disneyland for the first time and having dinner at Napa Rose.  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## junglejoy

Donald is #1 said:


> Well one week from today, I will be experiencing Disneyland for the first time and having dinner at Napa Rose.  I'm so excited!!!



I am so excited for you!  I hope you love it and the weather is perfect for you.  

I'm sure you have a plan, but if you have any questions, I've been there at least 25 times - most of those in the last 10 years.  I have yet to stay at  my "home," but have stayed at the GC hotel.  Loved it!


----------



## stopher1

Donald is #1 said:


> Well one week from today, I will be experiencing Disneyland for the first time and having dinner at Napa Rose.  I'm so excited!!!



Yay!  I hope you have a marvelous time!


----------



## franandaj

Donald is #1 said:


> Well one week from today, I will be experiencing Disneyland for the first time and having dinner at Napa Rose.  I'm so excited!!!



The Napa Rose is wonderful! Everything there is fabulous! You will definitely enjoy it!


----------



## marjam

Not an owner- but will be staying there over labor day weekend for the 1/2 marathon and 5k run.  We are so excited!!  What are the must at the resort?


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

We have 210 pts at VGC! We were told everything is booked this summer, though.  We tried to book for labor day weekend for the 5K, but there was nothing available so we are waitlisted. Our first booked stay there is Halloween weekend.


----------



## thelionqueen

Donald is #1 said:


> Well one week from today, I will be experiencing Disneyland for the first time and having dinner at Napa Rose.  I'm so excited!!!



You will now fully understand the pure magic and enjoyment of Walt's first "Happiest Place on Earth"

Take us with you~!!!


----------



## Garthilk

curiouslittleoyster said:


> We have 210 pts at VGC! We were told everything is booked this summer, though.


Having recently bought at VGC, I'm finding that actually using my points is becoming problematic. That 11 month window means that there is going to have to be a lot more advanced planning than I'm used to.


----------



## ACDSNY

Garthilk said:


> Having recently bought at VGC, I'm finding that actually using my points is becoming problematic. That 11 month window means that there is going to have to be a lot more advanced planning than I'm used to.


 
Welcome!  We had to change our planning too, timeshares in general tend to do that to us.

Use the waitlist with a back up plan as members are always making changes.


----------



## lulubelle

Just wanted to share what a wonderful time we had at the villas for Mother's Day weekend.  We were in villa 4504 and it was perfect!  I will post a pic but it is really small so apologize for not resizing it....











That's DD23 on the balcony.  I cannot wait to go back for Taste in two weeks!  Alison, Toocherie, DH & I will be looking for you!


----------



## lulubelle

Just wanted to say after the recent posts that I am glad I have booked everything I want for the next 9 months as I see many timeslots are booked already.  We are staying Halloween weekend, too.  But now they are saying the T or T party will be in DL.  I don't like that.  It was so much fun in DCA and unique.  In DL it will just be a madhouse.  And I agree that as DCA nears completion, GCV will be booked further and further in advance because in CA it really is the ideal place to stay.  REALLY!


----------



## Quilter007

DS9 just informed us that he likes WDW better than DL!   Where did we go wrong!!!   Anyway, if the waitlist doesn't come through, we might go to WDW for spring break....flexibility -- right!  Once they get Carsland done, we'll win him back from the dark side....Epcot has Test Track -- I think that is what has won him over!  Sigh...Kids these days...


----------



## Nonsuch

Garthilk said:


> Having recently bought at VGC, I'm finding that actually using my points is becoming problematic. That 11 month window means that there is going to have to be a lot more advanced planning than I'm used to.


I'm in the same boat, and booked a December trip at the 11 month window.
This is all part of the Disney "master plan", since this means DLR will be the end of year vacation -- and I will not be looking for other places to go.


----------



## Donald is #1

junglejoy said:


> I am so excited for you!  I hope you love it and the weather is perfect for you.
> 
> I'm sure you have a plan, but if you have any questions, I've been there at least 25 times - most of those in the last 10 years.  I have yet to stay at  my "home," but have stayed at the GC hotel.  Loved it!


 



stopher1 said:


> Yay!  I hope you have a marvelous time!





franandaj said:


> The Napa Rose is wonderful! Everything there is fabulous! You will definitely enjoy it!





thelionqueen said:


> You will now fully understand the pure magic and enjoyment of Walt's first "Happiest Place on Earth"
> 
> Take us with you~!!!



Thanks everyone!  



Garthilk said:


> Having recently bought at VGC, I'm finding that actually using my points is becoming problematic. That 11 month window means that there is going to have to be a lot more advanced planning than I'm used to.



Yes, once you buy DVC (WDW or DL) it does tend to cause you to plan your vacations further in advance.  I expect that with only 1 DVC resort at DL, DL will be especially tough once the 7 month window hits.


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

lulubelle said:


> Just wanted to say after the recent posts that I am glad I have booked everything I want for the next 9 months as I see many timeslots are booked already.  We are staying Halloween weekend, too.  But now they are saying the T or T party will be in DL.  I don't like that.  It was so much fun in DCA and unique.  In DL it will just be a madhouse.  And I agree that as DCA nears completion, GCV will be booked further and further in advance because in CA it really is the ideal place to stay.  REALLY!



It is definitely very hard to book at the VGC without advanced planning. DH had to move his vacation time around in order for us to book our reservations for this year since we just bought our points. It looks like we'll have to book at the 11 month from now on esp for popular events like the Disney half marathon. I'm still not quite sure what it will be like with TOTP in DL and how the crowds will be in DCA for those who go there instead.


----------



## lulubelle

I agree, curiouslittleoyster.  It will be a learning curve this year during Halloween as well as the ever poplular Christmas season.  We are booked the weekend of Dec 10-12, I love DLR at Christmas.  And I really don't see WOC's popularity slowing down anytime in 2011 or 2012.  I mean, with all the DCA improvments, I think it will just be busier and more crowded for the next 3 years!

Have a great trip Donald is #1

And Quilter, I hope DS starts feeling the love for Walt's original park real soon!


----------



## franandaj

Garthilk said:


> Having recently bought at VGC, I'm finding that actually using my points is becoming problematic. That 11 month window means that there is going to have to be a lot more advanced planning than I'm used to.



This is precisely WHY I bought points here as a So Cal Resident. I want to stay several weekends during F&W and it is going to become essential to own here to get a ressie within the next few years becuase the festival is taking off and getting bigger with more recognition every year. I was already down with the concept of planning 11 months out with our SSR points because I would switch at 7 months (for part of the vaca). It was just natural with VGC, just wish they didn't switch up the points so much on this allocation, it totally threw off my purchases, now I need more!  



lulubelle said:


> I cannot wait to go back for Taste in two weeks!  Alison, Toocherie, DH & I will be looking for you!



We'll be easy to spot with our scooters and tray tables. Are you the one on the left in your sig pic? I'll look for you, but you'll probably see us first!



Donald is #1 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Yes, once you buy DVC (WDW or DL) it does tend to cause you to plan your vacations further in advance.  I expect that with only 1 DVC resort at DL, DL will be especially tough once the 7 month window hits.



Our bellman told us on our trip the first weekend of F&W that they are fully planning a DLH DVC tower, but the plans are currently on hold because WoC is behind and they want to ensure Carsland comes out on schedule, but with all the enhancements, they will need a 2nd DVC property. Wouldn't that be nice if we could easily book at 2-3 mos or even that week like most of the off season in WDW with SSR and OKW?

However, I have had great luck with the waitlist in the last two months.  I guess it's good that there are different use years since people can cancel their vacations and rebook when I'm in the last 4 months of my use year and have already banked my points and my waitlist has to borrow from the next UY!


----------



## lulubelle

franandaj said:


> We'll be easy to spot with our scooters and tray tables. Are you the one on the left in your sig pic? I'll look for you, but you'll probably see us first!
> 
> 
> Our bellman told us on our trip the first weekend of F&W that they are fully planning a DLH DVC tower, but the plans are currently on hold because WoC is behind and they want to ensure Carsland comes out on schedule, but with all the enhancements, they will need a 2nd DVC property. Wouldn't that be nice if we could easily book at 2-3 mos or even that week like most of the off season in WDW with SSR and OKW?



Yes, that is me.  The avatar pic is also me on a Disney cruise on Pirate night.  We had so much fun on that cruise!

I really hope they build a second DVC CA location.  As much as I love VGC, I love the other two hotels on site and the points required are ridiculous.  I've done it a few times, but I know it's not a good value.  And I've already borrowed points from my AKV contract for 2011 to book in 2010 at VGC.  I think we all wish we had more points!


----------



## Donald is #1

franandaj said:


> Our bellman told us on our trip the first weekend of F&W that they are fully planning a DLH DVC tower, but the plans are currently on hold because WoC is behind and they want to ensure Carsland comes out on schedule, but with all the enhancements, they will need a 2nd DVC property. Wouldn't that be nice if we could easily book at 2-3 mos or even that week like most of the off season in WDW with SSR and OKW?
> 
> However, I have had great luck with the waitlist in the last two months.  I guess it's good that there are different use years since people can cancel their vacations and rebook when I'm in the last 4 months of my use year and have already banked my points and my waitlist has to borrow from the next UY!






lulubelle said:


> I really hope they build a second DVC CA location.  As much as I love VGC, I love the other two hotels on site and the points required are ridiculous.  I've done it a few times, but I know it's not a good value.  And I've already borrowed points from my AKV contract for 2011 to book in 2010 at VGC.  I think we all wish we had more points!



I heard the Disneyland Hotel tower rumor also.  I think that if VGC continues with strong sales and if the occupancy stays high, then there will definitely be another DVC resort or 2 added.


----------



## Donald is #1

So I was looking at the menu on AllEarsNet and just about everything looks good to me.    Is there anything in particular that you would recommend?


----------



## franandaj

Donald is #1 said:


> So I was looking at the menu on AllEarsNet and just about everything looks good to me.    Is there anything in particular that you would recommend?



Check out the newest post in my Disney Food & Wine Review (link in my sig), I listed everything that me and my DP split two weeks ago and it was all great.  In fact I don't think I've ever had anything that I didn't like at Napa Rose!


----------



## Donald is #1

franandaj said:


> Check out the newest post in my Disney Food & Wine Review (link in my sig), I listed everything that me and my DP split two weeks ago and it was all great.  In fact I don't think I've ever had anything that I didn't like at Napa Rose!




Thanks, that lamb looks great!


----------



## BoardwalkSuzy

franandaj said:


> Actually, I seem to think it was 4:37AM, how do I know? Because I was 9 blocks from the surface above the epicenter.
> 
> I wouldn't go back to my second floor bedroom for several weeks. We slept on a Futon next to the front door, IF I could sleep!



This is from earthquake preparation publication: 
You've probably always heard that the safest place during an earthquake is in a doorway -- that may have been true for the older homes but in modern homes the doorway is likely to be no stronger than any other place in the house. Also consider that the top floor of a house may be safer than the ground floor. On the ground floor the entire weight of the upper floor(s) could possibly collapse on you; and if the earthquake was so severe that it did collapse the upper floor of the house you would have a better chance of survival 'riding the top floor down' than you would being under the top floor. Stairways are especially dangerous during earthquakes -- they are usually the first to go.

Important Note: The Federal Emergency Management Agency and the American Red Cross insist that the best method to use inside a home during an earthquake is the drop, cover and hold method, i.e., DROP to the ground; take COVER by getting 'under' the nearest sturdy table or other piece of furniture and cover your eyes with your arms to protect them then HOLD ON until the shaking stops. 

Sofas often have strongest framing of any piece of furniture in your home, and rescue crews (I have a friend who is Search and Rescue worker) have found that the area just adjacent to a sofa can be the safest place in a room, as it often produces a safe cavity in the event a ceiling and concrete slab from floor above comes down.

Hate to think about these things, but good to be prepared. 

Fire Safety Too: Also I was taught never stay higher than 7th floor - that's how high fire truck ladders go, so everyone else left in a burning building over the 7th floor is potentially blackened toast if fire is blocking path to a stairwell. My mom was a burn survivor (50% body burned and scarred) and so we learned a lot about what to do if there's a fire, and how to prevent fires. I've been in 2 high rise fires that called in each time more than a dozen fire trucks in 2 separate condominium buildings - so they do happen and need to be prepared.

VGC looks so awesome - we have our 2 BR dedicated booked for December this year! Think personally it's the most gorgeous of any of the DVC resorts for now - until we see what the new one in Hawaii will look like!


----------



## Fellowship9798

Just got the OK from DW to pursue purchase of VGC points. Looking forward to becomgin an owner with the rest of you. I stayed there once just after opening in a 1 BR. So nice. We loved it. One of my favorite memoroes was when I had to run back to the room to grab something we forgot. Once I got back to the room I realized I could go out to our balcony and wave to my kids playing in the Redwood Creek play area in the park. Very cool.

Now to figure out how many we need without getting too many. This should round out all the DVC points we need. Not all that I would want I'm sure, but it will be all that we need.


----------



## Nonsuch

Fellowship9798 said:


> ...Now to figure out how many we need without getting too many.


It's not possible to have too many points 
Make sure you review the 2011 point charts, which have much higher weekday rates than 2010.


----------



## lulubelle

My favorite thing from Napa Rose is the Smiling Tiger appetizer.  It has tempura fried lobster over spicy beef and an asain slaw.  Soooooo good.  Spicy, salty, sweet, meat, seafood and very rich.  

You know our local radio stations are giving away tickets to see the sneak preview of WOC.  I've heard it on three stations - it's on Tuesday, June 8th.  Must be an invited media event or something.  It's sad, cause the winners don't seem too excited when they win, whereas I would be screaming at the top of my lungs with joy!


----------



## nunzia

lulubelle said:


> My favorite thing from Napa Rose is the Smiling Tiger appetizer.  It has tempura fried lobster over spicy beef and an asain slaw.  Soooooo good.  Spicy, salty, sweet, meat, seafood and very rich.
> 
> You know our local radio stations are giving away tickets to see the sneak preview of WOC.  I've heard it on three stations - it's on Tuesday, June 8th.  Must be an invited media event or something.  It's sad, cause the winners don't seem too excited when they win, whereas I would be screaming at the top of my lungs with joy!



Figures. I wish they'd find a way to let fans get the preview..these radio contests don't always bring in people who care. I remember this back from the days of the Journey shows..I was lucky enough to know some folks and got back stage, but I tell you, these radio winners often had no clue, nor did they care..they just wanted to win 'something and meet 'someone'.


----------



## franandaj

lulubelle said:


> My favorite thing from Napa Rose is the Smiling Tiger appetizer.  It has tempura fried lobster over spicy beef and an asain slaw.  Soooooo good.  Spicy, salty, sweet, meat, seafood and very rich.



That sounds really good! We have to get there more often! I want to try that one next time!



lulubelle said:


> You know our local radio stations are giving away tickets to see the sneak preview of WOC.  I've heard it on three stations - it's on Tuesday, June 8th.  Must be an invited media event or something.  It's sad, cause the winners don't seem too excited when they win, whereas I would be screaming at the top of my lungs with joy!



What stations do you hear this on? I don't listen to the radio much, but I mostly listen to KLOS, the ABC owned station in LA and all they are giving away are concert tickets. You bet I'd be calling in if they had WoC passes!


----------



## kikiq

franandaj said:


> What stations do you hear this on? I don't listen to the radio much, but I mostly listen to KLOS, the ABC owned station in LA and all they are giving away are concert tickets. You bet I'd be calling in if they had WoC passes!



My DD said that KBIG is giving away 4 pack tickets to a special media event at DCA on Jun 8.  DCA attractions will be open and a special showing of WOC.    She just heard part of it as she was channel surfing.


----------



## lulubelle

kikiq said:


> My DD said that KBIG is giving away 4 pack tickets to a special media event at DCA on Jun 8.  DCA attractions will be open and a special showing of WOC.    She just heard part of it as she was channel surfing.



Yes, on KBIG 104.3, KOST 103.5 and I think the other one was KOLA.

They did say it was a special event after the park closes.  But not at what time it starts.  I wish I could go.  But I can't listen to the radio at work and don't have a hands free device for when driving, so I don't even know when I would be able to call!


----------



## sherylcin

Just popping on here to say we recently returned from a stay at the Grand California Villas and we loved it!  The resort is beautiful!  We stayed in a dedicated 2-bedroom villa and everything was new and gorgeous.......could not have asked for better accommodations.  I personally love craftsman style so I could have happily moved in to this villa forever!   Unfortunately I don't have that many points!

We are WDW veterans and this was our first trip to Disneyland and I have to say we were quite impressed.  The ability to walk very easily to the parks and DTD is incredible!  We hope to return in a few years.

Just wanted to share our great experience!


----------



## wbl2745

Due to a business trip I'm going to be staying at the Disneyland Hotel from Friday, June 4 through Sunday, June 6. I'm totally bummed out that I'm missing WoC by a week. I kept hoping that there would be a soft opening the week before, but it seems like that isn't going to happen. In April, while we were staying at the VGC we say about half the show from the terrace on the 6th floor. Even from this disadvantaged view it looked fantastic! If any one hears of soft openings please post here. Unfortunately I don't live in the LA basin so the radio give-aways won't help.


----------



## TheRobbs

wbl2745 said:


> Due to a business trip I'm going to be staying at the Disneyland Hotel from Friday, June 4 through Sunday, June 6. I'm totally bummed out that I'm missing WoC by a week. I kept hoping that there would be a soft opening the week before, but it seems like that isn't going to happen. In April, while we were staying at the VGC we say about half the show from the terrace on the 6th floor. Even from this disadvantaged view it looked fantastic! If any one hears of soft openings please post here. Unfortunately I don't live in the LA basin so the radio give-aways won't help.



Just sent you a PM...


----------



## SoCalKDG

There is a June 8th show for radio contestant winners, a June 10th show for the press, and opening day of June 11th.  These are verified dates of the WOC show.

If you go to KOST website you can actually sign up for this give away.  

I'm pretty sure they will use Fast Pass for the first show of June 11th, thus if you are staying at the resort you will want to use early entry and the DCA entrance at the Grand since the FP's will be given out at GRR.

I"m going to be there in a 1 bedroom June 6th to June 12th.  Needless to say I want a park view 2nd level or higher.     I think I'll check in Sunday morning at 8 AM Sunday morning.


----------



## SoCalKDG

nunzia said:


> Figures. I wish they'd find a way to let fans get the preview..these radio contests don't always bring in people who care. I remember this back from the days of the Journey shows..I was lucky enough to know some folks and got back stage, but I tell you, these radio winners often had no clue, nor did they care..they just wanted to win 'something and meet 'someone'.



I believe Disney wants casual fans to see the show,  not the hardcore APers, who have a tendancy to pick apart everything little thing they might see.


----------



## nunzia

SoCalKDG said:


> I believe Disney wants casual fans to see the show,  not the hardcore APers, who have a tendancy to pick apart everything little thing they might see.



Now, that's a good point...OR hardcore kool aid fans who find no fault. Ok..I'll concede on this.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Not an owner, but just back from an AMAZING stay at VGC.  2-BR villa overlooking the park.  Just incredible.  It is now my favorite of all of the DVC properties!  Can't wait to go back.  You all have a wonderful home.


----------



## ACDSNY

3DisneyKids said:


> Not an owner, but just back from an AMAZING stay at VGC. 2-BR villa overlooking the park. Just incredible. It is now my favorite of all of the DVC properties! Can't wait to go back. You all have a wonderful home.


 
Shh!  You're letting out our best kept secret! 

I'm happy you enjoyed your stay at VGC.


----------



## junglejoy

wbl2745 said:


> Due to a business trip I'm going to be staying at the Disneyland Hotel from Friday, June 4 through Sunday, June 6. I'm totally bummed out that I'm missing WoC by a week. I kept hoping that there would be a soft opening the week before, but it seems like that isn't going to happen. In April, while we were staying at the VGC we say about half the show from the terrace on the 6th floor. Even from this disadvantaged view it looked fantastic! If any one hears of soft openings please post here. Unfortunately I don't live in the LA basin so the radio give-aways won't help.



We're going that first week of June too.  Bummer.  We're hoping there will be some kind of preview that isn't publicized and we'll just happen upon it.  We lucked out with the Dumbo fireworks that way one time.  

We wish we were staying in our home, but it was booked up.  Our first visit home will be in Oct.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## lulubelle

I'm happy to read all the positive comments about our left coast DVC. 

I love it there, too.  The Grand is truly a beautiful and peaceful resort.  Can't wait to hear/see reviews of WOC from our own private viewing deck.  I am hoping the view is better than we are all speculating.


----------



## ploeb

SoCalKDG said:


> I believe Disney wants casual fans to see the show,  not the hardcore APers, who have a tendancy to pick apart everything little thing they might see.



 HUH??


----------



## Longhairbear

We just came back from a weekend stay in a 1 BR. We were there for Food & Wine, and did a lot of cooking in room. I also used the gas grill, very nice. 
 WOC was testing the flame throwers Sunday night.


----------



## wbl2745

lulubelle said:


> Can't wait to hear/see reviews of WOC from our own private viewing deck.  I am hoping the view is better than we are all speculating.



In April we saw about half of the WoC program from the viewing deck, and the view is really not that good from there. We could tell that things were being displayed on the water screens, but we couldn't see them in any detail from that angle. The rest of the show was incredible but you will miss an important part of the presentation! I would not make that your plan for seeing WoC. I'm afraid that the only option to really experience the WoC will be to brave the crowds or pay up for the better viewing experiences.


----------



## SoCalKDG

wbl2745 said:


> The rest of the show was incredible but you will miss an important part of the presentation! I would not make that your plan for seeing WoC. I'm afraid that the only option to really experience the WoC will be to brave the crowds or pay up for the better viewing experiences.



The good news is they will supposedly give out FP for the first showing of WOC.  Which FP machines, GRR.    Right by the entrance into DCA from the GC.  More good news, early entry into DCA from that entrance.  So you can be at those FP machines 30 minutes earlier than everyone else since you are staying at the VGC, thus you can guarentee yourself a spot at WOC without too much hassle.


----------



## catislander

On Monday May 17 we watched extensive testing from the deck of our studio (4504) which I would say has better viewing than the viewing deck itself. I have to agree with the previous posters: the best place to see the show is going to be in the park. We could see all the water fountain elements wonderfully, but it was very hard to discern the animated elements. I have to assume those will be visible from Paradise Park.


----------



## blackjackdelta

SoCalKDG said:


> The good news is they will supposedly give out FP for the first showing of WOC. Which FP machines, GRR.  Right by the entrance into DCA from the GC. More good news, early entry into DCA from that entrance. So you can be at those FP machines 30 minutes earlier than everyone else since you are staying at the VGC, thus you can guarentee yourself a spot at WOC without too much hassle.


 
My impression based on other threads is that if you are staying concierge or staying at the Villas you would be offered the WOC pass without having to hit the GRR FP machines. It will be interesting on how things shake out.

Jack


----------



## franandaj

catislander said:


> On Monday May 17 we watched extensive testing from the deck of our studio (4504) which I would say has better viewing than the viewing deck itself. I have to agree with the previous posters: the best place to see the show is going to be in the park. We could see all the water fountain elements wonderfully, but it was very hard to discern the animated elements. I have to assume those will be visible from Paradise Park.



We also had the same problem from 6504, just not at the right angle to see the water projections.  Though once you've seen the show from the right angle a few times, this is an excellent view to reminice!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

We are staying at VCG next week, but I am just curious to know.  Can anyone go thru the VGC gate into CA, or is it limited to guests of the resort?


----------



## franandaj

RweTHEREyet said:


> We are staying at VCG next week, but I am just curious to know.  Can anyone go thru the VGC gate into CA, or is it limited to guests of the resort?



In the mornings they ask for your room key, but by afternoon anyone can use the gate since guests may have left the park for lunch at Storytellers.


----------



## JimmyJam838

I believe it is based on time of day.  When they first open, I believe it is for Disney Resort guests only.  But later on in the day, anyone can use it.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

franandaj said:


> In the mornings they ask for your room key, but by afternoon anyone can use the gate since guests may have left the park for lunch at Storytellers.



Great, just wanted to know what to expect.


----------



## blackjackdelta

RweTHEREyet said:


> We are staying at VCG next week, but I am just curious to know. Can anyone go thru the VGC gate into CA, or is it limited to guests of the resort?


 
My experience last year was as long as you had your room key and ticket and were staying at the Grand you could go thru all day. If you both and were staying at a resort hotel other than the Grand you could use it in the afternoon. If you did not have the room key from a resort hotel there was no entry at all thru the special entrance. I watched a number of people get turned away, boy were they mad.

I can only comment on what took place when I was in line. I had heard that if you had a receipt from Storytellers they would allow entrance, but I do not have a clue. Hope some recent visitors will chime in.
Jack


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I don't know that we will have any mornings that we are going straight to DCA without going into DL first, but my worry was that everyone and their uncle that knows about the VGC entrance would try and use it therefore, making it a mob scene and not worth the trouble.  

Another newbie question. Is it shorter to go thru the hotel DCA entrance and make your way over to DL, or best just to walk thru DTD to get to DL?  I do understand that DCA opens later than DL, but I was thinking about later in the day after we have taken a break at the villa.


----------



## franandaj

blackjackdelta said:


> If you did not have the room key from a resort hotel there was no entry at all thru the special entrance. I watched a number of people get turned away, boy were they mad.



Wow! I've never seen anyone turned away, I would be mad too!


----------



## franandaj

RweTHEREyet said:


> I don't know that we will have any mornings that we are going straight to DCA without going into DL first, but my worry was that everyone and their uncle that knows about the VGC entrance would try and use it therefore, making it a mob scene and not worth the trouble.



No it's not that bad. Like you said most people go to DL first and head over from there.



RweTHEREyet said:


> Another newbie question. Is it shorter to go thru the hotel DCA entrance and make your way over to DL, or best just to walk thru DTD to get to DL?  I do understand that DCA opens later than DL, but I was thinking about later in the day after we have taken a break at the villa.



You would have to use the DTD route to DL in the mornings, but in the afternoons it's six of one, half dozen of the other.  Perhaps it is just whether or not you want to be distracted by the scent of the Caramel Kettle Corn in DTD or the pull of the Soarin' ride on your way through DCA.


----------



## toocherie

Just to clarify--a guest of any of the three resort hotels--not just the Grand--can use the DCA special entrance.  About a year ago we tried to use the entrance in the afternoon when we were not staying at one of the hotels and we were turned away--they did say if we had a receipt from one of the hotel restaurants (including WhiteWater Snacks) they would have let us in.  Other times I've been a resort guest and never been asked for my room key--even in the morning.  So I think it's hit or miss.


----------



## wbl2745

toocherie said:


> Just to clarify--a guest of any of the three resort hotels--not just the Grand--can use the DCA special entrance.  About a year ago we tried to use the entrance in the afternoon when we were not staying at one of the hotels and we were turned away--they did say if we had a receipt from one of the hotel restaurants (including WhiteWater Snacks) they would have let us in.  Other times I've been a resort guest and never been asked for my room key--even in the morning.  So I think it's hit or miss.



I've never been asked for ID using the GCH to DCA entrance. We haven't tried to use it in the morning, but mid-day I like to have lunch at Storyteller's Cafe and have never had to say anything or provide any type of hotel key.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I was just there last week, and while I wasn't asked to show a room key or anything, I was asked if I was a guest of the resort.  I said yes and we were through.  Not sure what is considered normal procedure.


----------



## toocherie

wbl2745 said:


> I've never been asked for ID using the GCH to DCA entrance. We haven't tried to use it in the morning, but mid-day I like to have lunch at Storyteller's Cafe and have never had to say anything or provide any type of hotel key.




That's why I said it's hit or miss.  Because I (and others) have personal experience of being told we couldn't  use it without a room key or restaurant receipt.  And other times--when I have a room key and there wouldn't be any issue--I'm not even asked to produce the room key.


----------



## Garthilk

I imagine, once the World of Color fast passes are up and able to be gotten first thing upon opening, that the GCH entrance is going to be a lot more popular. I hope they clear up the rules on this exclusive entrance.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I also have been asked for my resort ID when entering but that has always been in the morning.  Not all times though.


----------



## Longhairbear

We just came back from VGC, and in the paperwork they give you at check in did mention you needed your room key to go out the GC/DCA entry. I thought that must be new, as we have never been asked to show our room key in the past.


----------



## minniemoms

We ususally always show our key. We have been asked. I think one time we were staying at DL hotel, and were not admitted in, only if we were staying in GC?? I think. I am glad they make you show a key. I like the shorter lines on the bag check.


----------



## nunzia

I think we only had to show our room key one day at the DCA GC gate..and we used it extensively. I do hope they clarify this when WOC machines open up because that entrance will be mobbed. If that is truly a perk of staying at a resort hotel, then they need to start enforcing it.


----------



## Snurk71

toocherie said:


> Just to clarify--a guest of any of the three resort hotels--not just the Grand--can use the DCA special entrance.



It's been a few years, but we were staying at DLH and were told we couldn't use the GC entrance.  Based on a couple other posters experience, I wouldn't count on using the entrance at opening if you're staying at DLH or PP.


----------



## JimmyJam838

RweTHEREyet said:


> Another newbie question. Is it shorter to go thru the hotel DCA entrance and make your way over to DL, or best just to walk thru DTD to get to DL?  I do understand that DCA opens later than DL, but I was thinking about later in the day after we have taken a break at the villa.


I don't know if it is shorter distance or not, but in my experience, the security line is much faster at the GCH entrance as most of the time no one else is there to wait for.


----------



## SoCalKDG

In the early mornings you go through the Grand exiting in DTD by the World of Disney store, as well as the bakery, where you are required to pick up something decadent for breakfast. 

OK, word of warning for those that want to see the WOC show but also want to go into DL really early.  Don't go through the regular entrance and make sure you are at back to the DCA entrance by 9:30 so you can enter early and get in line to get FP for the show.  The regular entrance doesn't open until 10.


----------



## bumbershoot

Says right here in the chart that the exclusive entrance is for guests of all three hotels.  If I were staying at PPH or DLH and wasn't allowed, I would most definitely be going to management.

And to me, the rules are clear.  It's for resort hotel guests and dining guests, keycards or receipts must be shown.  Sometimes they don't make you show it and often after the busy time they do let others in.  Exceptions don't negate the rules.


----------



## cseca

Hello hello,
Just wondering for all of you that've stayed in a studio, what do you think about the size for 2 adults and an infant?
Is it ok, a bit cramped?

I'm curious because we just came back from a studio in BLT and I felt it was a bit cramped with the 3 of us. This was the first time we stayed in a studio as a family of 3, so it was a bit of a trial thing.

We're going to GCV in a studio this fall and I am getting a bit nervous that I'll feel a bit cramped again...

Oh and does anybody know if they have full size crib?

Thanks so much!


----------



## wbl2745

cseca said:


> Hello hello,
> Just wondering for all of you that've stayed in a studio, what do you think about the size for 2 adults and an infant?
> Is it ok, a bit cramped?
> 
> I'm curious because we just came back from a studio in BLT and I felt it was a bit cramped with the 3 of us. This was the first time we stayed in a studio as a family of 3, so it was a bit of a trial thing.
> 
> We're going to GCV in a studio this fall and I am getting a bit nervous that I'll feel a bit cramped again...
> 
> Oh and does anybody know if they have full size crib?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I can't directly respond, but we recently stayed in a 2 bedroom, where DW, DD22, and I were in the 2nd bedroom, which in a lock-off unit would be the studio. The studio at the VGC would have one bed and a sitting area with a sofa bed. We were quite comfortable there with the three of us. I would think that you would find it roomy enough.

Regarding the crib, there was a crib in the closet of the living room, so they have them at the resort. You might need to request one for the studio. I don't know if they keep them in the studio.

Hope you have fun! We loved our stay at the VGC!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

cseca said:


> Hello hello,
> Just wondering for all of you that've stayed in a studio, what do you think about the size for 2 adults and an infant?
> Is it ok, a bit cramped?
> 
> I'm curious because we just came back from a studio in BLT and I felt it was a bit cramped with the 3 of us. This was the first time we stayed in a studio as a family of 3, so it was a bit of a trial thing.
> 
> We're going to GCV in a studio this fall and I am getting a bit nervous that I'll feel a bit cramped again...
> 
> Oh and does anybody know if they have full size crib?
> 
> Thanks so much!



VGC studios are more roomy than BLT.  It's a better layout too IMO.  I can't say for certain if you'll still feel cramped or not but you will have more space.  

For comparison, I personally I think BLT works well for one person but I'll bring DH along to a VGC studio!    (you have to see the suitcase size he brings to fully understand!)


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Was at VGC for Mother's Day weekend and had a fantastic customer service experience with a member of bell services and valet.  Truly, the best customer service I have ever received anywhere.  I am writing thank you cards to each CM and also sending a letter to disney.  Does anyone have address information for getting these items out?  I want to be sure the CMs receive the cards directly but also that my letter goes to all the proper higher ups.  Thanks!


----------



## Mattsmommy

cseca said:


> Hello hello,
> Just wondering for all of you that've stayed in a studio, what do you think about the size for 2 adults and an infant?
> Is it ok, a bit cramped?
> 
> I'm curious because we just came back from a studio in BLT and I felt it was a bit cramped with the 3 of us. This was the first time we stayed in a studio as a family of 3, so it was a bit of a trial thing.
> 
> We're going to GCV in a studio this fall and I am getting a bit nervous that I'll feel a bit cramped again...
> 
> Oh and does anybody know if they have full size crib?
> 
> Thanks so much!



We checked in on Mothers Day and stayed 6 nights in a studio. It was me, DH, and DS7. It was fine. We were in a 1 bedroom in October and it was huge. We had enough room for the 3 of us in the studio.


----------



## franandaj

cseca said:


> Hello hello,
> Just wondering for all of you that've stayed in a studio, what do you think about the size for 2 adults and an infant?
> Is it ok, a bit cramped?
> 
> I'm curious because we just came back from a studio in BLT and I felt it was a bit cramped with the 3 of us. This was the first time we stayed in a studio as a family of 3, so it was a bit of a trial thing.
> 
> We're going to GCV in a studio this fall and I am getting a bit nervous that I'll feel a bit cramped again...
> 
> Oh and does anybody know if they have full size crib?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I would feel cramped with any more than two in a studio, but that's just me, we bring way too much stuff on every trip so our stuff is all over the room. 2 computers, 2 scooters, clothes, backpacks.....


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

We stayed 4 of us in a GCV studio in February, and we were fine.  It was myself, DH, DD 13, DS 10. For us it was like staying in a hotel room, other than we had the kitchenette. One evening we even had my parents, my friend, and her teen son join us for some wine and visiting before dinner. That made 8 of us in there! We were fine. 

We only have 50 points, so we will probably always have to stick with studios!!


----------



## cseca

Thanks everyone for your responses. It's good to hear that most of you think that the space is not tight.
I was just a bit worried that I'll be tripping over things with 3 people in the room.
Can't wait to go!


----------



## PoohNFriends

Subscribing to this thread because we just added VGC points on last night at the Doorway to Dreams event last night (at Woodfield Mall in IL)!   
Didn't think we would actually add on last night since we just became members less than 2 months ago, but we knew DLR would be our next trip and hopefully every few years after!
Haven't read too much in this thread yet, but looking forward to learning and sharing some stuff with my new neighbors!


----------



## lulubelle

We were there for Mother's Day, too!
We are a family of three and a studio is fine.  I love this resort, it's our favorite.

Congratulations PoohNFriends, you will love it

Only one more week until Taste and a two bedroom with friends!


----------



## ACDSNY

PoohNFriends said:


> Subscribing to this thread because we just added VGC points on last night at the Doorway to Dreams event last night (at Woodfield Mall in IL)!


 
Welcome to my new East and West Coast neighbors!  You'll love your new home.


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I have read through allot of this post and really enjoyed it.I am considering getting some points there. I would love to see some pictures of the pool/slide  if anyone has any.thanks


----------



## dwelty

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I have read through allot of this post and really enjoyed it.I am considering getting some points there. I would love to see some pictures of the pool/slide  if anyone has any.thanks



The resort section of this site has good photos of the resort and pool area:

www.dvcnews.com


----------



## stopher1

PoohNFriends said:


> Subscribing to this thread because we just added VGC points on last night at the Doorway to Dreams event last night (at Woodfield Mall in IL)!
> Didn't think we would actually add on last night since we just became members less than 2 months ago, but we knew DLR would be our next trip and hopefully every few years after!
> Haven't read too much in this thread yet, but looking forward to learning and sharing some stuff with my new neighbors!



_Congrats & Welcome Home to VGC! _

We were at the event ourselves on Saturday morning.  It was fun.  I wanted to add more points at VGC, but DW wasn't as convinced, since we've already added on to our intial VGC purchase there once already.  But who knows, perhaps we still will.


----------



## toocherie

lulubelle said:


> Only one more week until Taste and a two bedroom with friends!



Yippee!  I can't wait.  

Ok--an observation.  I checked out of the Grand this morning (a Monday) and there were three cars tops in the valet parking lot.   And it's a pretty big lot.  Now on the weekend it seemed to be busier (at least I didn't notice it being a vast wasteland then).  But this morning it was.  On the other hand, on Saturday the self-parking lot was full and they re-directing people to a parking garage (I'll find out more from my friend--I was in handicapped parking).  So it seems to me that the "no free valet parking" rule for the villas has had an impact on the self-parking and they need to re-think their availability of each.  maybe allow self parking in the valet lot on less busy days (although that may be a logistical issue).  Anyway--it was interesting--they had a lot of valet guys in front of the Grand and I have to imagine they're bored!


----------



## Nonsuch

toocherie said:


> I checked out of the Grand this morning (a Monday) and there were three cars tops in the valet parking lot.


Monday is a nice day to checkin.  Sunday can be crazy, with half the rooms "turning over" 

The above ground valet lot near the hotel entrance is only a small part of valet parking.  There are 2 levels underground parking under the VGC/hotel expansion.  This parking is laid out for valet use only, with many double deep parking stalls.


----------



## dwelty

Nonsuch said:


> Monday is a nice day to checkin.  Sunday can be crazy, with half the rooms "turning over"
> 
> The above ground valet lot near the hotel entrance is only a small part of valet parking.  There are 2 levels underground parking under the VGC/hotel expansion.  This parking is laid out for valet use only, with many double deep parking stalls.



In addition to that, there is no way to get down there unless you are a castmember.  You might be able to sneak in there, but it might be tricky.  

They have been Valet parking for years at the Grand.  Since there are over 900 standard hotel rooms that have access to Valet, it is unlikely that the 50 VGC units are impacting those numbers positively or negatively.


----------



## franandaj

toocherie said:


> I was in handicapped parking.  So it seems to me that the "no free valet parking" rule for the villas has had an impact on the self-parking and they need to re-think their availability of each.



Just out of curiousity, I thought I read somewhere that Valet parking was still free for disabled or is that only in Florida?


----------



## toocherie

Well, the policy at VGC is that if there is handicapped parking available (there are about 7 or 8 spots in the lot in front of the hotel) then you park there;  if those are all taken--which is often the case--then they will valet park you for free.  This past two-night stay--HA parking was filled when I checked in so they valet'd me;  I had to leave the next day to see someone in the hospital and when I came back there was HA parking available so I parked there.

I think Florida is different in that they don't have close by HA parking, so they valet.


----------



## toocherie

Nonsuch said:


> The above ground valet lot near the hotel entrance is only a small part of valet parking.  There are 2 levels underground parking under the VGC/hotel expansion.  This parking is laid out for valet use only, with many double deep parking stalls.



Actually--I remembered that last night after I had posted.  I'm sure you are right--maybe as a matter of course they mostly park underground to keep the cars out of the sun?


----------



## franandaj

toocherie said:


> Well, the policy at VGC is that if there is handicapped parking available (there are about 7 or 8 spots in the lot in front of the hotel) then you park there;  if those are all taken--which is often the case--then they will valet park you for free.  This past two-night stay--HA parking was filled when I checked in so they valet'd me;  I had to leave the next day to see someone in the hospital and when I came back there was HA parking available so I parked there.
> 
> I think Florida is different in that they don't have close by HA parking, so they valet.



Are the 7 or 8 spots in the lot across the street?  I've never seen any in front of the hotel.


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> Are the 7 or 8 spots in the lot across the street?  I've never seen any in front of the hotel.


----------



## lisah0711

Is anyone going to VGC as WOC opens in June?  We will be there 6/23 - 6/25.  I know that there is no guarantee that we will get a room with a view of WOC so I am trying to find out about how the patio access is going to work.  We have a dedicated 2 bedroom so I am hoping it increases the chances of a good view.  I spoke with MS today to confirm my requests but they did not have any information at all about the patio.  Does anyone know anything about it -- I think the MS person thought I was making it up!


----------



## sierranevada

lisah0711 said:


> Is anyone going to VGC as WOC opens in June?  We will be there 6/23 - 6/25.  I know that there is no guarantee that we will get a room with a view of WOC so I am trying to find out about how the patio access is going to work.  We have a dedicated 2 bedroom so I am hoping it increases the chances of a good view.  I spoke with MS today to confirm my requests but they did not have any information at all about the patio.  Does anyone know anything about it -- I think the MS person thought I was making it up!



It is a deck on the top floor where they have the 2 BBQ's and some tables.  Nice open area - good WoC view but not the best.  It is not a full on view and has some minor viewing obstructions. It is a good alternative if you don't want to fight the crowds but again, not the prime spot.


----------



## stopher1

lisah0711 said:


> Is anyone going to VGC as WOC opens in June?  We will be there 6/23 - 6/25.



Oh Lisa enjoy it!   That's so cool. I hope your request comes through.  I wish our summer plans had worked out, but we won't be there til December.  But I do get to be there in late November while on a work trip.  It's better than nothing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lisah0711 said:


> Is anyone going to VGC as WOC opens in June?  We will be there 6/23 - 6/25.  I know that there is no guarantee that we will get a room with a view of WOC so I am trying to find out about how the patio access is going to work.  We have a dedicated 2 bedroom so I am hoping it increases the chances of a good view.  I spoke with MS today to confirm my requests but they did not have any information at all about the patio.  Does anyone know anything about it -- I think the MS person thought I was making it up!



I'll be there 6/8-12.  I'll let you know if I learn anything.  If I survive.


----------



## ajf1007

I have a 2 bedroom in October.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a villa request?  I'd like to see the big Wheel of Color I think.  Right now, I don't have any requests for a specific room.


----------



## rmonty02

ajf1007 said:


> I have a 2 bedroom in October.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a villa request?  I'd like to see the big Wheel of Color I think.  Right now, I don't have any requests for a specific room.



Request Park View & Upper floor


----------



## franandaj

lisah0711 said:


> Is anyone going to VGC as WOC opens in June?  We will be there 6/23 - 6/25.  I know that there is no guarantee that we will get a room with a view of WOC so I am trying to find out about how the patio access is going to work.  We have a dedicated 2 bedroom so I am hoping it increases the chances of a good view.  I spoke with MS today to confirm my requests but they did not have any information at all about the patio.  Does anyone know anything about it -- I think the MS person thought I was making it up!



From the patio you will most likely have no view of the water screen projection. You will see the fountains, but for the best view you will need to  be in the viewing area.  We were in room 6504 when they ran the whole show and we couldn't see the water projections, the patio is even farther away at an angle.


----------



## SoCalKDG

I'll be there 6-6 to 6-12 in a 1 bedroom, hoping to get park view.  I'll be there early Sunday morning for check in.

Good news, the show will be going starting 6-6 with CM viewings the first two nights, then KOST party, day off(or maybe AP preview), then media show, then opening day.

I'm hoping to see it from the room, plus from the viewing park.


----------



## lisah0711

sierranevada said:


> It is a deck on the top floor where they have the 2 BBQ's and some tables.  Nice open area - good WoC view but not the best.  It is not a full on view and has some minor viewing obstructions. It is a good alternative if you don't want to fight the crowds but again, not the prime spot.



Thanks!  It might be fun to do a little barbeque up there some time.  Too bad about the view though.



stopher1 said:


> Oh Lisa enjoy it!   That's so cool. I hope your request comes through.  I wish our summer plans had worked out, but we won't be there til December.  But I do get to be there in late November while on a work trip.  It's better than nothing.



It will be a blast no matter where our room is!    It's hard to wait between trips -- that is why I always have two Disney trips in the works at all times to avoid withdrawal!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'll be there 6/8-12.  I'll let you know if I learn anything.  If I survive.



Here's some moose dust  and  for you!  Best wishes for a safe and wonderful trip fellow VWL groupie!  



franandaj said:


> From the patio you will most likely have no view of the water screen projection. You will see the fountains, but for the best view you will need to  be in the viewing area.  We were in room 6504 when they ran the whole show and we couldn't see the water projections, the patio is even farther away at an angle.



Thanks for letting me know!  I think I had better book a WOC dinner package.  



SoCalKDG said:


> I'll be there 6-6 to 6-12 in a 1 bedroom, hoping to get park view.  I'll be there early Sunday morning for check in.
> 
> Good news, the show will be going starting 6-6 with CM viewings the first two nights, then KOST party, day off(or maybe AP preview), then media show, then opening day.
> 
> I'm hoping to see it from the room, plus from the viewing park.



I'll keep my fingers crossed you!  


Thank you to all of you who answered.  You all know more than the folks at MS!


----------



## franandaj

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for letting me know!  I think I had better book a WOC dinner package.



I booked one yesterday for July 7, figured midweek after they get most of the kinks out it should be pretty cool.  Checking in today in a few hours for Taste!  WooooHoooo!


----------



## Longhairbear

sierranevada said:


> It is a deck on the top floor where they have the 2 BBQ's and some tables.  Nice open area - good WoC view but not the best.  It is not a full on view and has some minor viewing obstructions. It is a good alternative if you don't want to fight the crowds but again, not the prime spot.



The BBQ's are on ground level, we just used them last week. There is a high fence between VGC and DCA, so you can only see the Mickey Wheel from there. The viewing deck is beside, and above that area. 
 The BBQ's are great, we loved using them.


----------



## mom2pirateNpooh

Longhairbear said:


> The BBQ's are on ground level, we just used them last week. There is a high fence between VGC and DCA, so you can only see the Mickey Wheel from there. The viewing deck is beside, and above that area.
> The BBQ's are great, we loved using them.



DH has been eagerly anticipating using the BBQs at VGC.  Do we need to reserve to use one, or is it on a first-come, first-served basis?  Do we need to bring BBQ tools with us?  Thanks....


----------



## Nonsuch

mom2pirateNpooh said:


> DH has been eagerly anticipating using the BBQs at VGC.  Do we need to reserve to use one, or is it on a first-come, first-served basis?  Do we need to bring BBQ tools with us?  Thanks....


There was no reservation system when I was there at the end of February.  I could see the BBQs from our balcony, and I only saw them used 3 times over 5 days.  These are large high end gas BBQs, which could easily cook a dozen hamburgers in 10 minutes.  I doubt a reservation system will ever be needed.

Tools are available for checkout from Guest Services.  A flashlight would be handy if your going to cook at night.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Not sure if this has been mentioned here yet but on the official DVC website they are announcing that VGC is in "sellout" phase.  They also say they anticipate sell out happening this summer.

So does this mean that all purchase/ add on incentives are no longer valid?  We have no money to add on right now but I will be giving our finances a hard look over the next few days to see if it is possible.


----------



## kerickson

Nonsuch said:


> There was no reservation system when I was there at the end of February.  I could see the BBQs from our balcony, and I only saw them used 3 times over 5 days.  These are large high end gas BBQs, which could easily cook a dozen hamburgers in 10 minutes.  I doubt a reservation system will ever be needed.
> 
> Tools are available for checkout from Guest Services.  A flashlight would be handy if your going to cook at night.



No flashlights anymore.  Looks like they've installed cooking lights... (my DH haming it up and cooking a little skirt steak for our fajitas the end of April -yum!)


----------



## kikiq

kerickson said:


> No flashlights anymore.  Looks like they've installed cooking lights... (my DH haming it up and cooking a little skirt steak for our fajitas the end of April -yum!)
> 
> Love the picture.  My brother grilled a tri tip and sausages Sunday night and said he had a "moment"  when he looked around thinking, "I'm practically grilling in DCA, I'm grilling in Disneyland!"


----------



## elliefusmom

HI..

Has anyone ever used Vacation Planning to have something special in their room when you arrive?  I saw the different baskets that are available, but my request is a little different.  My aunt left me a small inheritance last spring and it's what we used to purchase DVC.  This is our first trip to VGC and I would love to have a bottle of wine and sparkling cider for us to toast to honor my aunt.  We do have a car and could stop and buy it.... but I thought it would be cool to surprise my family.


----------



## Longhairbear

kikiq said:


> kerickson said:
> 
> 
> 
> No flashlights anymore.  Looks like they've installed cooking lights... (my DH haming it up and cooking a little skirt steak for our fajitas the end of April -yum!)
> 
> Love the picture.  My brother grilled a tri tip and sausages Sunday night and said he had a "moment"  when he looked around thinking, "I'm practically grilling in DCA, I'm grilling in Disneyland!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I thought the same thing while grilling steaks. I kept wondering if the guests in DCA could smell the BBQ.
Click to expand...


----------



## godalejunior

Just heard from TSS, Disney just waived rofr and we will be VGC owners very soon!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Is there a path that goes from WWS over to the Villas?

Jack


----------



## cseca

godalejunior said:


> Just heard from TSS, Disney just waived rofr and we will be VGC owners very soon!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!
Just curious, what made you go with TSS instead of direct? I thought the price is pretty comparable especially with the incentives. If you don't mind me asking.

Congrats again neighbour!


----------



## Fellowship9798

godalejunior said:


> Just heard from TSS, Disney just waived rofr and we will be VGC owners very soon!


 
Congratulations, that was a pretty nice contract. I saw it too when it was listed with TSS and though about it for a few minutes. I'm off to DL tomorrow and will be talking about a VGC add-on.


----------



## nunzia

godalejunior said:


> Just heard from TSS, Disney just waived rofr and we will be VGC owners very soon!



congrats!
Now that it's in a final phase I'm crunching numbers again...buy in ONE MORE TIME???


----------



## stopher1

nunzia said:


> congrats!
> Now that it's in a final phase I'm crunching numbers again...buy in ONE MORE TIME???



Oh yeah, go for it nunzia!  I just left a message for our guide last night myself.


----------



## kikiq

nunzia said:


> congrats!
> Now that it's in a final phase I'm crunching numbers again...buy in ONE MORE TIME???



We thought about it Sunday as we sat around the table with our family and again on Monday morning as we checked out.  11 months is going to be so important for the summer months and holidays and any other time of the year that maybe important to your family.


----------



## kikiq

Last Friday I made my daily 6 am call to MS to see if I could book our July anniversary weekend (didn't have VGC points until recently), no rooms and on a whim asked if there was any 1 or 2 bdrm available for Sat or Sun.  SURPRISE...a 1 bdrm for just Sunday night.  MS put me on hold to double check whether it was really available and it was.  Now my brother and family were already on the road from NorCal to spend my niece's birthday at Disneyland.  They only decided 6 weeks ago to come Memorial Day weekend.  I had called once at that time but nothing.  

Sunday afternoon we checked in around 1:30 so the kids could swim.  The front desk told me that the villa wouldn't be ready between 4 - 5. SIGHHH, really wanted to start cooking by 4:30.  At 4, I wandered back to the front desk and asked about the villa.  Told the villa wasn't ready, finally at 4:20 I got the text.  We had the one bdrm 1415 HA.  Was a little disappointed but since my dsil smokes, it was easier for her to walk to the smoking area. The family didn't know the difference, they LOVED the villa.  Got our stuff and started cooking, my brother loved grilling on the BBQs and the kitchen was big enough for 2 people to work.  Loved the stainless steel appliances.  We didn't use the plates, used paper goods for the one night.
We had 7 adults and 2 kids around the large table...it was GREAT.  We sat around the living room, spilled onto the patio and then watched the fireworks with the music cranked up   Yes, you can see some of the fireworks over the hotel roof.  The family thought the villa idea for a gathering was wonderful and even thought about maybe buying Hawaii points.  

Monday morning as we were checking out, I teared up because it was as I had imagined for our family gathering.  It was how my parents gathered us together in different places as a family.  So do we have enough points?

Table set for the family





Grilled meat





pack and play in bedroom, there was also another in the living room closet





My DGD sitting among family, her first DVC meal!!





PS - ended up only my DH and I stayed in the villa, my brother had prepaid his hotel, my daughter went home with her family and as did my older brother


----------



## godalejunior

Thank you all for your congrats. 

So all I need to worry about now is that there are no hold-ups....I need to bank those 2009 points I believe by the end of July, please correct me if I am wrong.

You all know better than me if you think I will be able to use the 163 points here in the next 6 months....would like to ideally go in October or early Nov. Since there is no way I can check with DVC yet...I am just keeping my fingers crossed that there will be something.


----------



## nunzia

blackjackdelta said:


> Is there a path that goes from WWS over to the Villas?
> 
> Jack



I think you can cut through the pools with your room card. Otherwise, I noticed a door by the big fire pit that looks like it should have a way to go around, but someone in our party said it was locked, so we didn't try. I have no idea where is leads to. Otherwise you'd have to just cut through the lobby..no biggie really. The villas are really closer to the lobby than the regular hotel rooms, but you do need to go through lobby to get to DCA entrance (unless that mystery door is ever open and makes a short cut)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

godalejunior said:


> Just heard from TSS, Disney just waived rofr and we will be VGC owners very soon!



Congratulations!!!



blackjackdelta said:


> Is there a path that goes from WWS over to the Villas?
> 
> Jack



The pool fences off the Villas from WWS but you can walk thru there with your key card.  There's a gate by the Villas and also a gate by WWS.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

godalejunior said:


> Thank you all for your congrats.
> 
> So all I need to worry about now is that there are no hold-ups....I need to bank those 2009 points I believe by the end of July, please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> You all know better than me if you think I will be able to use the 163 points here in the next 6 months....would like to ideally go in October or early Nov. Since there is no way I can check with DVC yet...I am just keeping my fingers crossed that there will be something.



From what I've heard there's not much availability between now and Dec but hopefully you'll be able to get something.  If not - you can use your points to stay at DLH or PP.  Maybe not what you were thinking of for the first use but it'll give you a room.  

If you're having trouble booking a room I'd try a waitlist for a little while and see if that fills.  If it doesn't then I'd go for a room at one of the other two hotels.  And my best guess will be that early Nov will have a better chance than Oct but you never know.  Good luck!


----------



## bbluvsdis

We just did an add on at VGC and we've never been there! I hope we didn't make a mistake but the guide convinced us it would be good to add on there because there are so few units and it would also be a good stop over if we ever go to Hawaii. We probably would not go often but we can always use the points at WDW. I've never been to DL and would like to experience it some time. It looks like there is a lot less walking involved!


----------



## Nonsuch

kikiq said:


> ...We had the one bdrm 1415 ...



1415 is not a Villa room number.  Was it 1514, first floor facing Redwood Creek?


----------



## Nonsuch

bbluvsdis said:


> We just did an add on at VGC and we've never been there! I hope we didn't make a mistake but the guide convinced us it would be good to add on there because there are so few units and it would also be a good stop over if we ever go to Hawaii. We probably would not go often but we can always use the points at WDW. I've never been to DL and would like to experience it some time. It looks like there is a lot less walking involved!



While the common advice is to buy points at your favorite resort, I'm sure you will enjoy your trips to VGC.  I highly recommend a visit in December, when the Grand and Disneyland are decorated for Christmas 

Not only is there less walking than WDW, you will not need to take any trams or buses


----------



## PoohNFriends

Just booked our first DL vacation for May 2011 - soooo excited!! 
Now off to make my ticker!


----------



## kikiq

Nonsuch said:


> 1415 is not a Villa room number.  Was it 1514, first floor facing Redwood Creek?



oops, yes that's it.  #1514  a HA room, last room next to the pool gates.  I was very thankful for the last minute pixie dust.  My family didn't care that it was a HA room, they loved it.  My question is other than the kitchen sink, stove hood button and the master bath adaptions, is the unit a little wider than a standard 1 bdrm.  It seems a little bigger. Plus it provided a "teachable" moment for my niece to learn why the room was a little different.


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

kikiq, thanks for posting pics! Your meal looked yummers!


----------



## lulubelle

kikiq, your BBQ looks fabulous, as does your family. 
We are a family of three, so always book a studio, but the larger units are to die for.  My dear friend treated us to a two bedroom last weekend and we never wanted to leave.  We could have stayed in the villa all day long!

Alison, if you are checking in - I met your DP at Taste.  She didn't seem surprised that you had "friends" from the Dis Boards that recognized her and said Hi!  I never saw you (darn it), but there were so many people there, it was crowded.  We had a great time, although the entertainment was a bit strange.  Especially the Carlos Santana-type band that was all too loud.  

My next villa stay is not until early September.  It's going to be a long summer.

Congrats GoDaleJr. - you will simply LOVE the villas - I promise!


----------



## DizDays

I'm a little late in joining this prestigious group as we actually added on our VGC points on May 21st at the Doorway to Dreams event.  But better late than never!  We are now bi-coastal baby!!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## godalejunior

lulubelle said:


> kikiq, your BBQ looks fabulous, as does your family.
> We are a family of three, so always book a studio, but the larger units are to die for.  My dear friend treated us to a two bedroom last weekend and we never wanted to leave.  We could have stayed in the villa all day long!
> 
> Alison, if you are checking in - I met your DP at Taste.  She didn't seem surprised that you had "friends" from the Dis Boards that recognized her and said Hi!  I never saw you (darn it), but there were so many people there, it was crowded.  We had a great time, although the entertainment was a bit strange.  Especially the Carlos Santana-type band that was all too loud.
> 
> My next villa stay is not until early September.  It's going to be a long summer.
> 
> Congrats GoDaleJr. - you will simply LOVE the villas - I
> promise!



Thank you. We have stayed at the Grand the last four trips and knew that is where we wanted to be. What do you think my odds are for finding a room between July and the end of Nov. to use those 163 points?


----------



## lulubelle

DizDays said:


> I'm a little late in joining this prestigious group as we actually added on our VGC points on May 21st at the Doorway to Dreams event.  But better late than never!  We are now bi-coastal baby!!  Woo-hoo!



Yippee!!!!  Congratulations.
Welcome Home, you will love VGC.


----------



## lulubelle

godalejunior said:


> Thank you. We have stayed at the Grand the last four trips and knew that is where we wanted to be. What do you think my odds are for finding a room between July and the end of Nov. to use those 163 points?



I know there are not a lot of dates left, but there are some.  I booked Halloween weekend two weeks ago.  I was kind of surprised it was still available.  But then I tried to change my Sept 11-13 dates to Sept 18-20 and it was sold out.  I would think Nov is good if you stay away from Veteran's Day and (obviously) Turkey Day weekend.  Good luck!


----------



## godalejunior

lulubelle said:


> I know there are not a lot of dates left, but there are some.  I booked Halloween weekend two weeks ago.  I was kind of surprised it was still available.  But then I tried to change my Sept 11-13 dates to Sept 18-20 and it was sold out.  I would think Nov is good if you stay away from Veteran's Day and (obviously) Turkey Day weekend.  Good luck!



So there is hope...I am pretty open...just don't want to eat the points. Not sure what my other options are. I will explore those once we are in the system. We are doing Alaska cruise in 2011...so may look at using points and cash for one of us if a room does not come available.


----------



## Wendybeth

Hi, all!  New to Disboards- I've lurked for years, but never posted until now.  We bought into the Grand Cali Villas last June, and are taking our first trip in two weeks.  We have a dedicated two bedroom for six nights (woot!) and I was wondering what the chances of having a DCA view are......  Also, is it true that there is a WOC viewing area for Villa owners?


----------



## wbl2745

Wendybeth said:


> Hi, all!  New to Disboards- I've lurked for years, but never posted until now.  We bought into the Grand Cali Villas last June, and are taking our first trip in two weeks.  We have a dedicated two bedroom for six nights (woot!) and I was wondering what the chances of having a DCA view are......  Also, is it true that there is a WOC viewing area for Villa owners?



Congratulations on buying at VGC. Our first stay was last April and it was fantastic! 

All you can do about the view is to place a request on the reservation. Call member services and ask them to add a request for a Paradise Pier view if you want to see that part of the park. 

Regarding WoC, there is a deck on the 6th floor that VGC guests (and other GCH guests?) can use, but the view of WoC is not good. You can certainly see the fountains and all, but the view of the water screens is very poor. You can't really see anything that is being projected. When we were there in April they were testing one evening and we were up there. I would not plan on viewing WoC from that location. I think you really need to be in the park in the viewing area. If you're concerned about crowds check out the viewing dinner packages.


----------



## lisah0711

We leave 3 weeks from today and I just booked a WOC dining package because I don't want to be disappointed in the room view or the view from the "viewing area."  

Please refresh my memory about whether we have online checkin for VGC.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lisah0711 said:


> Please refresh my memory about whether we have online checkin for VGC.



Not yet.  But at least one person has been told it'll be coming in June so maybe by the time you go.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Just wanted to say, "Hello!" We bought 320 points split into two contracts during our trip in May.  We love DL and normally take two to three trips per year.  Thanks to DVC, we are taking a 10 day trip to WDW in October, split between OKW(1 br/7 nights) and Kidani(studio/3 nights).  Then we have 5 nights booked in a 2br at VGC in December.  Can't wait to finally hear "Welcome Home!"


----------



## Boutilier

We just purchased 320 points (2 contracts) for the VGC this past weekend too!!  We are staying Nov 23 - Nov 26 in a studio.  I have a 1 bedroom on waitlist.  We are also taking the kids (DS - 9 & DD - 8) on a surprise trip to WDW in late September.  I wasn't able to stay on points since our reservation was for club level at the AKL.  We did decide to come in 1 day early and booked the BCV 1 bedroom just to see what they are like.
Now I just need to figure out how to start a vacation countdown!!
Jennifer


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Boutilier said:


> We just purchased 320 points (2 contracts) for the VGC this past weekend too!!  We are staying Nov 23 - Nov 26 in a studio.  I have a 1 bedroom on waitlist.  We are also taking the kids (DS - 9 & DD - 8) on a surprise trip to WDW in late September.  I wasn't able to stay on points since our reservation was for club level at the AKL.  We did decide to come in 1 day early and booked the BCV 1 bedroom just to see what they are like.
> Now I just need to figure out how to start a vacation countdown!!
> Jennifer



Great minds think alike!  I'm a little worried about staying in a studio with my two kids (10 and 8yo), but figure we can handle it for three nights.  We will normally plan on staying in a 1br.  You can make a countdown at myvacationcountdown.com.  They are easy to make.


----------



## Wendybeth

wbl2745 said:


> Congratulations on buying at VGC. Our first stay was last April and it was fantastic!
> 
> All you can do about the view is to place a request on the reservation. Call member services and ask them to add a request for a Paradise Pier view if you want to see that part of the park.
> 
> Regarding WoC, there is a deck on the 6th floor that VGC guests (and other GCH guests?) can use, but the view of WoC is not good. You can certainly see the fountains and all, but the view of the water screens is very poor. You can't really see anything that is being projected. When we were there in April they were testing one evening and we were up there. I would not plan on viewing WoC from that location. I think you really need to be in the park in the viewing area. If you're concerned about crowds check out the viewing dinner packages.



Thanks so much for your help- I'll give them a call today!


----------



## ACDSNY

Welcome to all the new VGC owners!  Looks like we picked up quite a few lately.


----------



## CaptainsCrew

So we have only stayed once so far in our home away from home.  It was everything we wanted and hoped for.  We have also reserved the dining experience combined with WOC tickets that is currently available for our June return.  We will be there the weekend after the grand opening of the world of color.  They tested again this past Monday night/Tuesday morning.  The video was running about 3am.  The water tests were earlier in the evening while they raised and lowered the platform. The music was pretty clear from the 5th floor.  The room card does open the viewing platform.


----------



## mom2pirateNpooh

Nonsuch said:


> There was no reservation system when I was there at the end of February.  I could see the BBQs from our balcony, and I only saw them used 3 times over 5 days.  These are large high end gas BBQs, which could easily cook a dozen hamburgers in 10 minutes.  I doubt a reservation system will ever be needed.
> 
> Tools are available for checkout from Guest Services.  A flashlight would be handy if your going to cook at night.



Thanks, Nonsuch!  Good to know we don't need to pack the tools, since DH always complains that I pack too much stuff.  Maybe we will have more BBQ meals than originally planned, if no one is using the grills.  I would hate to see them go to waste!


----------



## mom2pirateNpooh

kerickson said:


> No flashlights anymore.  Looks like they've installed cooking lights... (my DH haming it up and cooking a little skirt steak for our fajitas the end of April -yum!)



Good to see there are lights, though DS10 would probably have loved to help DH grill by holding a flashlight.  Your steak looks yummy!


----------



## mom2pirateNpooh

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Not yet.  But at least one person has been told it'll be coming in June so maybe by the time you go.



Yep, that would be me.  DH received an email telling him we could check in online ten days before our stay later this month.  I'll post when I find out if it's for real or not.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mom2pirateNpooh said:


> Yep, that would be me.  DH received an email telling him we could check in online ten days before our stay later this month.  I'll post when I find out if it's for real or not.



There you are!!


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Just got back from another stay at the Grand! A friend got a great package deal and so booked the GCH for 5 nights and invited me to tag along.  Even though our regular room was a little smaller than the studio in February, it was close to the pool and the DCA entrance. 

A highlight of the trip was taking the 7:30 am Power Walk through DCA before it opened! It is exclusive to GCH/VGC guests. It was a good workout, and our guide pretty much gave us a personalized, FREE guided tour.  What an amazing perk!! We found out lots of good info, even for a Disney geek like me. I even saw the Vice President, Mary Nieves, in the park that early and she said good morning to us. Plus, how often do you get to walk through an empty Disney park? The kids also enjoyed the doing the Redwood Creek Trivia Challenge, which was another one of the activities.

The pools were crowded, but the perfect temperature. I even enjoyed the slide myself! Can't wait till next June when we are back in the Villas again.


----------



## kerickson

Welcom Home New Members 

Seeing you all pop up really makes me want to do an add on!  25-50 extra points would be perfect.  Maybe I can talk my husband into it as it is my b-day today and he's out of town, so he owes me big (or little if it's just a little add on )

Does anyone know if the Aug UY has sold out?


----------



## nunzia

kerickson said:


> Welcom Home New Members
> 
> Seeing you all pop up really makes me want to do an add on!  25-50 extra points would be perfect.  Maybe I can talk my husband into it as it is my b-day today and he's out of town, so he owes me big (or little if it's just a little add on )
> 
> Does anyone know if the Aug UY has sold out?



That's about what I 'need' too..of course a couple months ago I thought I 'needed' only 50 and now that I have that..hmm...It's the kids and grandkids! They all want to take trips just with us, so their kids get quality grandparent time. Really..we need to just make the 175 work for awhile. We're a month away from no debt besides the mortgage and I don't want to  hit savings with that big a purchase right now, so will hang tight. If the announcement hadn't come about VGC being in final selling phase I wouldn't even think about it. In a way it will be a relief to hear that March use year is gone..and a little sad too.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Congratulations to all the new owners!  Every owner who has stayed recently has nothing but glowing reviews to share.  We are a lucky group!

So for those of you in the "know".  Is it true that the June use year is sold out?  I want to do a 25-50 point add on (sounds familiar right) so I will take availability as a sign of whether or not it was meant to be.  

Much like a pp said, it is the thought of grandkids down the line that is making me think our 210 points here are not enough.


----------



## rmonty02

WELCOME TO VGC!!! to all of you that have just added-on or posting here for the first time
It's awesome to here of all the new owners and how everyone has enjoyed their stays at VGC. I of course LOVED our fist DVC stay at our home last November and sadly will have to wait till summer 2011 to go back.  But I don't feel too bad because DVC has made it possible for my family and I to plan our first trip to the World this November So I'll definitely get my Disney fix for the year. Congrats again to all the new VGC owners


----------



## minniemoms

June is gone??? Is July and August gone too


----------



## franandaj

YikeS 

Is the September UY sold out?  I decided last week to add on to BCV and VWL and after thinking about it this week decided to add more points at VGC.  I better call my guide!

With all these new owners time is running out.  We just applied for an equity loan because my FIL drained all our cash with 24-7 caregivers in his final year.  Only 2% of our worth is unpaid for, we thought it would be a good idea, to get some cash so we can start "living" again.  I was going to wait for the cash to come through, but sounds like I better get the points going right away!  There's always the Disney Visa that I can pay in a month!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

justkeepswimmin said:


> Congratulations to all the new owners!  Every owner who has stayed recently has nothing but glowing reviews to share.  We are a lucky group!
> 
> So for those of you in the "know".  Is it true that the June use year is sold out?  I want to do a 25-50 point add on (sounds familiar right) so I will take availability as a sign of whether or not it was meant to be.
> 
> Much like a pp said, it is the thought of grandkids down the line that is making me think our 210 points here are not enough.



I'd say you just need to have your guide check on the June pts.  People do back out of contracts so even though one day there aren't any they could end up being available the next.


----------



## KarenB

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Just got back from another stay at the Grand! A friend got a great package deal and so booked the GCH for 5 nights and invited me to tag along.  Even though our regular room was a little smaller than the studio in February, it was close to the pool and the DCA entrance.
> 
> A highlight of the trip was taking the 7:30 am Power Walk through DCA before it opened! It is exclusive to GCH/VGC guests. It was a good workout, and our guide pretty much gave us a personalized, FREE guided tour.  What an amazing perk!! We found out lots of good info, even for a Disney geek like me. I even saw the Vice President, Mary Nieves, in the park that early and she said good morning to us. Plus, how often do you get to walk through an empty Disney park? The kids also enjoyed the doing the Redwood Creek Trivia Challenge, which was another one of the activities.
> 
> The pools were crowded, but the perfect temperature. I even enjoyed the slide myself! Can't wait till next June when we are back in the Villas again.



Can't wait to go especially when reading posts like this one! We will be in a dedicated 2 bedroom late July, for 8 nights. Do you have to use a park ticket for this  power walk or can we do it every day?


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

KarenB said:


> Can't wait to go especially when reading posts like this one! We will be in a dedicated 2 bedroom late July, for 8 nights. Do you have to use a park ticket for this  power walk or can we do it every day?



A couple of the mornings it was Pilates instead of the Power Walk (we didn't do that). You didn't need a park ticket because it's before opening. And no cameras- you are going too fast to walk and take pictures, anyway! It was still nice and cool at 7:30 am. A fantastic perk. People would pay big bucks for that kind of access and private tour!


----------



## KarenB

Silly Little Pixie said:


> A couple of the mornings it was Pilates instead of the Power Walk (we didn't do that). You didn't need a park ticket because it's before opening. And no cameras- you are going too fast to walk and take pictures, anyway! It was still nice and cool at 7:30 am. A fantastic perk. People would pay big bucks for that kind of access and private tour!



Cool! Thanks for the information! We will certainly take advantage of this.


----------



## CaptainsCrew

I just had to wait list an add on for June. As I recall, June, July and Aug are sold out.


----------



## Fellowship9798

CaptainsCrew said:


> I just had to wait list an add on for June. As I recall, June, July and Aug are sold out.


 
Yup, I'm at Disneyland now and spoke with a guide yesterday. It sounds like June UY would be a case of a going on a waiting list for cancellations from people who have commited to purchasing a contract but do not carry through with it, or September UY if you want 2009 points.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'd say you just need to have your guide check on the June pts.  People do back out of contracts so even though one day there aren't any they could end up being available the next.





CaptainsCrew said:


> I just had to wait list an add on for June. As I recall, June, July and Aug are sold out.





Fellowship9798 said:


> Yup, I'm at Disneyland now and spoke with a guide yesterday. It sounds like June UY would be a case of a going on a waiting list for cancellations from people who have commited to purchasing a contract but do not carry through with it, or September UY if you want 2009 points.



Ugh.  That is what I thought.  Maybe it is for the best as we really were not in a position to add on right now.  Sept UY w/ 2009 points is enticing but I am not sure I want to manage 2 different use years.  Thank you for all the replies though!  Perhaps resale market in the next couple of years, though I have a feeling a small contract would be at a premium given the laws of supply and demand.


----------



## CaptainsCrew

Just got notified that my 100 point wait list for a June UY add went through and the paperwork will be coming.  The close out of June UY just took place and it would pay to wait list for it.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

CaptainsCrew said:


> Just got notified that my 100 point wait list for a June UY add went through and the paperwork will be coming.  The close out of June UY just took place and it would pay to wait list for it.



That's great! Congrats! Going to talk to dh tonight about wait listing for a small 25 point contract w/June UY.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Double post


----------



## irenep

I have a dedicated 2BR booked for July - can anyone suggest which room numbers should I request on my reservation for a good view of CA? 
I remember seeing a really good, colour coded  map somewhere of the room layout but I can't find it now


----------



## Nonsuch

irenep said:


> I have a dedicated 2BR booked for July - can anyone suggest which room numbers should I request on my reservation for a good view of CA?
> I remember seeing a really good, colour coded  map somewhere of the room layout but I can't find it now



Here are some maps

I would choose the high floors...
6500, 5506, 5500, 4506, 4500, 3506, 3500
3522 is directly below the Grand Villa and has the best angle to view World of Color, however it is only on the 3rd floor and could have some obstructions.


----------



## mom2pirateNpooh

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There you are!!



Yes.   Eagerly anticipating our trip "home" this month!


----------



## mom2pirateNpooh

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Just got back from another stay at the Grand! A friend got a great package deal and so booked the GCH for 5 nights and invited me to tag along.  Even though our regular room was a little smaller than the studio in February, it was close to the pool and the DCA entrance.
> 
> A highlight of the trip was taking the 7:30 am Power Walk through DCA before it opened! It is exclusive to GCH/VGC guests. It was a good workout, and our guide pretty much gave us a personalized, FREE guided tour.  What an amazing perk!! We found out lots of good info, even for a Disney geek like me. I even saw the Vice President, Mary Nieves, in the park that early and she said good morning to us. Plus, how often do you get to walk through an empty Disney park? The kids also enjoyed the doing the Redwood Creek Trivia Challenge, which was another one of the activities.
> 
> The pools were crowded, but the perfect temperature. I even enjoyed the slide myself! Can't wait till next June when we are back in the Villas again.



The power walk sounds great!  I wanted to do it when we stayed at the GCH last summer but couldn't get away from the kids on the appropriate morning.  How long (time, not distance) is the walk?  Hoping I can leave the boys with DH, without too much grumbling, while they wake up....


----------



## forevercruising

Hello!

Can anyone confirm whether the safes in the villas are big enough to hold a laptop computer?

Thanks!


----------



## dwelty

forevercruising said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether the safes in the villas are big enough to hold a laptop computer?
> 
> Thanks!



Smaller laptops, yes, larger ones no.  I would say a screen of 12" or less might fit.  I could not fit my laptop, but it has a large screen.

Good luck!


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I got back on Monday from my California which started at Disneyland.  I really loved my VGC villa and Disneyland.  It ended up taking me about 2.5 days to cover everything that I wanted to in both parks.  I definitely see myself heading out there every few years.


----------



## wbl2745

forevercruising said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether the safes in the villas are big enough to hold a laptop computer?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm staying at the Disneyland Hotel and I can put my 15" MacBook Pro in the safe. I know you're interested in the VGC, but one might assume that the safes in a renovated room at the DLH and the VGC might be the same.


----------



## stopher1

Just added 55 more points today.


----------



## kikiq

stopher1 said:


> Just added 55 more points today.





I'm just a little jealous, just a little


----------



## forevercruising

dwelty said:


> Smaller laptops, yes, larger ones no.  I would say a screen of 12" or less might fit.  I could not fit my laptop, but it has a large screen.
> 
> Good luck!





wbl2745 said:


> I'm staying at the Disneyland Hotel and I can put my 15" MacBook Pro in the safe. I know you're interested in the VGC, but one might assume that the safes in a renovated room at the DLH and the VGC might be the same.



Thank you VERY much, dwelty and wbl2745!   

I now have some context with which I can plan.  It sounds like my iBook should fit fine, if I decide to bring it along.


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Just added 55 more points today.



woohoo!    I hope to do the same or more really soon!


----------



## Longhairbear

Slightly off topic, but wanted to pass this info along. A friend just saw WOC tonight at a Imagineering staff preview. He loved it, and is sworn to secrecy.


----------



## gfyjny

Just bought 270 points at VGC while we stayed at BLT two weeks ago.  I already made a reservation for Feb 2011, using our banked 2009 points.  Can't stop dreaming about how great it's going to be, having a private access to California Adventure.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

stopher1 said:


> Just added 55 more points today.



Congratulations!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

stopher1 said:


> Just added 55 more points today.



Congrats stopher!!  

Must resist! 



Longhairbear said:


> Slightly off topic, but wanted to pass this info along. A friend just saw WOC tonight at a Imagineering staff preview. He loved it, and is sworn to secrecy.



It won't be a secret for too much longer!    My dining package is booked for the 11th!



gfyjny said:


> Just bought 270 points at VGC while we stayed at BLT two weeks ago.  I already made a reservation for Feb 2011, using our banked 2009 points.  Can't stop dreaming about how great it's going to be, having a private access to California Adventure.



Congrats and Welcome to VGC!!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I have never been to DL before and would love to bring my grandchildren there for a change instead of Disney World. I am completely unfamiliar with The Calif. Resorts so I have a few questions about staying there for all you DL experts

 1:  Do they have Magical Express at the Airport ?

 2; Is there easy access to the parks when you stay there? I don't drive because I am legally blind so when I go by myself with the grand kids { they are 12,13 and 15 yrs old} I depend on the Disney transportation.

 3; Do they have the meal plan there like they do in DW.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I have never been to DL before and would love to bring my grandchildren there for a change instead of Disney World. I am completely unfamiliar with The Calif. Resorts so I have a few questions about staying there for all you DL experts
> 
> 1:  Do they have Magical Express at the Airport ?
> 
> 2; Is there easy access to the parks when you stay there? I don't drive because I am legally blind so when I go by myself with the grand kids { they are 12,13 and 15 yrs old} I depend on the Disney transportation.
> 
> 3; Do they have the meal plan there like they do in DW.



1) No - no Magical Express.  Grayline operates a resort bus from both Orange County (John Wayne - SNA) and from LAX but it is not free and you will have to handle your luggage.  It's approx $30 round trip and there are coupons available.  Also - it does not run 24 hours/day but operates every hour during early morning/evening and every 1/2 hour during the main part of the day.  There are other shuttle services like Super Shuttle that you can catch too.  Other options are cabs or towncar services which might be just as economical for your size group.

2)  Easiest access you'll find.  Just a short walk from any of the 3 hotels and GC/VGC has it's own entrance right at the hotel into DCA.  You can also catch the monorail in DTD and it will take you into Tomorrowland at DL.

3)  No - no meal plan.  You will have easy access to both parks, all three resorts and Downtown Disney restaurants.  Once you cross the street you are at off-site dining.


----------



## rmonty02

gfyjny said:


> Just bought 270 points at VGC while we stayed at BLT two weeks ago.  I already made a reservation for Feb 2011, using our banked 2009 points.  Can't stop dreaming about how great it's going to be, having a private access to California Adventure.



and stopher1...

Congrats!!


----------



## wbl2745

Longhairbear said:


> Slightly off topic, but wanted to pass this info along. A friend just saw WOC tonight at a Imagineering staff preview. He loved it, and is sworn to secrecy.



I was at the park on Friday evening and it was clear that they were going to show WoC to a private party. There were a lot of us "just hanging around" after closing hoping to see the show. However, Disney security was VERY pushy about everyone who was not in the private party for WoC Imagineers to leave. They told us that they would not start the show until the park had been cleared of everyone other than the private party.  Sigh... Now, I'm on my way back home and will have to wait until October when I'm in LA again. I suppose I understand. It's their show and if they don't want the public to see it until this coming Friday, that's their prerogative.


----------



## Longhairbear

wbl2745 said:


> I was at the park on Friday evening and it was clear that they were going to show WoC to a private party. There were a lot of us "just hanging around" after closing hoping to see the show. However, Disney security was VERY pushy about everyone who was not in the private party for WoC Imagineers to leave. They told us that they would not start the show until the park had been cleared of everyone other than the private party.  Sigh... Now, I'm on my way back home and will have to wait until October when I'm in LA again. I suppose I understand. It's their show and if they don't want the public to see it until this coming Friday, that's their prerogative.



I've been following the tweets on Twitter from the Cast Member Previews tonight, they all LOVE WOC, with comments such as "Did that just really happen???" No vids or cameras allowed, but lots of spoilers are now out on the  net. I didn't see any posts from people on the DVC viewing deck yet. It might have been closed.


----------



## rmonty02

Longhairbear said:


> No vids or cameras allowed, but lots of spoilers are now out on the  net.



So for the next year I'm making a promise to myself to not watch anything on the net of the show   Of course I've seen pictures and have read descriptions of WOC, but I want to be totally surprised when I'm able to actually see in "en vivo" summer 2011. Should be possible, right?


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Made our first purchase at VGC tonight.  My Guide called, thinking we were still in California and 3 hours earlier, and I told him to draw up the papers and send 'em out.  I have had 3 wait lists for VGC not come thru, two past trips, and one this Fall that I don't expect to happen, and I figured I better improve my odds on future.  I love the VGC and wish we had one just like it at WDW.  

My Guide said that my points should show up in the system this Friday.  They are already burning a hole in my trip planning pocket.  

Happy 30th Anniversary to me, and many more (anniversaries and points, too.)


----------



## ACDSNY

RweTHEREyet said:


> Made our first purchase at VGC tonight.
> 
> My Guide said that my points should show up in the system this Friday. They are already burning a hole in my trip planning pocket.
> 
> Happy 30th Anniversary to me, and many more (anniversaries and points, too.)


 
Congrats on your VGC and your 30th Anniversary!  We added on VGC points for our 30th Anniversary earlier this year too.


----------



## franandaj

I just called today and got a new guide since mine "is no longer with the company". The new one was real nice and gave me the current prices and incentives.  We are currently applying for a home equity loan since the recent departure of my FIL left us cash poor and equity rich (24-7 caregivers are NOT cheap!), among the uses of that loan will be to buy more points at VGC, and add on at VWL and BCV.     Unfortunately the latter two will be more difficult to accomodate our UY.  

But at least once we are approved for the loan we can go ahead and get the VGC documents going!


----------



## stopher1

justkeepswimmin said:


> Congratulations!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Congrats stopher!!





rmonty02 said:


> and stopher1...
> 
> Congrats!!



Thanks all!



franandaj said:


> We are currently applying for a home equity loan since the recent departure of my FIL left us cash poor and equity rich (24-7 caregivers are NOT cheap!), among the uses of that loan will be to buy more points at VGC, and add on at VWL and BCV.     Unfortunately the latter two will be more difficult to accomodate our UY.
> 
> But at least once we are approved for the loan we can go ahead and get the VGC documents going!



Woo hoo.  I would love to get points at WL...but so far they don't have any in our UY.  Have been searching the resales too, but most are either wrong UY, or too many points for available $$.  But who knows...someday.


----------



## Brownieone

Longhairbear said:


> I've been following the tweets on Twitter from the Cast Member Previews tonight, they all LOVE WOC, with comments such as "Did that just really happen???" No vids or cameras allowed, but lots of spoilers are now out on the  net. I didn't see any posts from people on the DVC viewing deck yet. It might have been closed.



Hi all.  We're out here at VGC...room on the 5th floor with Paradise Pier view...all week, checking out on the 12th.  Great view from the room!  We have 6 PM dinner ressies at AG with the WOC dinner package for the 11th, to ensure we get "preferred viewing area" access for the early WOC show.  Here's what we've discovered so far:

1.  When I called to inquire about the DVC viewing deck (Paradise Terrace?) on the 6th floor, they said that would only be open during CA hours.  I had wanted to get up there for to watch a WOC preview last night for a radio show contest audience.  They said, when I do go up there, bring my room key, but it would likely be locked.  I put the room key in, and it was, of course locked for the show.  I then asked about June 11th on, and they said it would still be locked after the park closes at 9 PM.  The CM admitted it did not make sense, and that lots was still changing, and they had little info on WoC.  So we shall see.  I'll watch the 9 PM show this Friday and try to get up there for the late show.
2.  No special passes for DVC members ... I thought I saw that mentioned on this board somewhere at some point.
3.  The GRR FP machines are past the rope drop, so while we can get to the rope spot at 9:30 AM, we would just queue up there until 10 AM for the WOC FPs.  Again, we have the dining package for Friday, so we won't play in that.
4.  There is a WoC Audio Channel in our deluxe studio room.  While we haven't listened to the whole thing because we did not want to ruin anything for Friday, it is quite cool.
5.  An a la cart dinner box option will come with WOC passes beginning the 11th, but these are just to "reserve viewing area" and not "preferred viewing area" you get with the AG or WCT dinner packages.

Crowds not bad this week, but that will sadly (for us) change this Friday we know.

Cheers,
-B1


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Hey there, Brownie, good to read your experiences with the WOC deal.  

You may wish to remove your room no. from your post.  Lots of crazies out there and you never know.  I am just saying.  

Have a great week.


----------



## Brownieone

RweTHEREyet said:


> Hey there, Brownie, good to read your experiences with the WOC deal.
> 
> You may wish to remove your room no. from your post.  Lots of crazies out there and you never know.  I am just saying.
> 
> Have a great week.



Done!  Will post it up after we depart with some pics of the view.  Cheers.


----------



## Fellowship9798

I can finally join the ranks of the VGC owners with the add-on we did a few days ago while at DL. I had to take a different use year (Sept) as mine was sold out (June) but I'm fine with managing the two contracts.

It was a little sad signing the paperwork (and payting the $) to own at the VGC then walking back across Harbour Blvd to our room at the Best Western Anaheim Inn, but we'll be looking forward to our future stays at the Grand Cal. We did get to stay there using our BWV points just after the Villas opening last September so we know we love it.

We'll be back next year.


----------



## BeccaG

Fellowship9798 said:


> I can finally join the ranks of the VGC owners with the add-on we did a few days ago while at DL. I had to take a different use year (Sept) as mine was sold out (June) but I'm fine with managing the two contracts.
> 
> It was a little sad signing the paperwork (and payting the $) to own at the VGC then walking back across Harbour Blvd to our room at the Best Western Anaheim Inn, but we'll be looking forward to our future stays at the Grand Cal. We did get to stay there using our BWV points just after the Villas opening last September so we know we love it.
> 
> We'll be back next year.



congrats, you will have to change your tag line in your name..since you don't have to hold out for something in Cali any more!  Welcome Home!


----------



## kikiq

Fellowship9798 said:


> I can finally join the ranks of the VGC owners with the add-on we did a few days ago while at DL. I had to take a different use year (Sept) as mine was sold out (June) but I'm fine with managing the two contracts.
> 
> It was a little sad signing the paperwork (and payting the $) to own at the VGC then walking back across Harbour Blvd to our room at the Best Western Anaheim Inn, but we'll be looking forward to our future stays at the Grand Cal. We did get to stay there using our BWV points just after the Villas opening last September so we know we love it.
> 
> We'll be back next year.




Congrats    Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Fellowship9798

BeccaG said:


> congrats, you will have to change your tag line in your name..since you don't have to hold out for something in Cali any more! Welcome Home!


 
Hmmm. I thought about it, but it was a "Tag Fairy" addition so I'm not sure if I want to touch it. Doesn't make a lot of sense any more though.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Fellowship9798 said:


> Hmmm. I thought about it, but it was a "Tag Fairy" addition so I'm not sure if I want to touch it. Doesn't make a lot of sense any more though.



Love the Jack Handy quote though...


----------



## stopher1

Congrats and Welcome to our newest VGC neighbors!


----------



## BeccaG

Fellowship9798 said:


> Hmmm. I thought about it, but it was a "Tag Fairy" addition so I'm not sure if I want to touch it. Doesn't make a lot of sense any more though.



Well then I understand! I wouldn't remove a tag fairy tag either!


----------



## TLPL

I added on to VGC last month, but I am not planning to visit until Auguest 2011. Can someone tell me if they have any VGC logo merchandise available? or even just GCH shirt or what not. All I have is a VGC mousepad they sent after one of the webcast a while a go. I really want something from VGC.


----------



## JimmyJam838

I don't remember there being any VGC merchandise, but there is some GCH logo merchandise available.  I know they have their robes available, but don't remember what else.


----------



## franandaj

All the DVC merchandise is generic, but they do have some nice GCH things, not only clothes but wine glasses and carafes and luggage and all sorts of things.


----------



## TLPL

Any pictures of them? Do you think DeliverEAR will have them?


----------



## lisah0711

Do we get free high speed internet service at VGC like we do at WDW?  

I apologize if the info is somewhere in the 2700+ posts here already.


----------



## Mattsmommy

lisah0711 said:


> Do we get free high speed internet service at VGC like we do at WDW?
> 
> I apologize if the info is somewhere in the 2700+ posts here already.



Yes, there is free internet in the room.


----------



## Garthilk

Fellowship9798 said:


> It was a little sad signing the paperwork (and payting the $) to own at the VGC then walking back across Harbour Blvd to our room at the Best Western Anaheim Inn.


You know,

Being a new member myself, I also found this slightly dissapointing. It's like buying a new car, taking it home, but being told you can't drive it for a year. They need to work better to try and enhance avliability for new members. 

The first year is basically learning how your points work, and for VGC, learning that if you want a reservation you're going to have to use your 11 month window and change your vacation habits.


----------



## godalejunior

WE CLOSED TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Process took about a month to the day...thank you TSS and Magic Vacation Title!!!!!

Now on to the important stuff.....need to wait for those points to get in the system. Poor MS they are going to hear from me everyday for the next week!


----------



## Snurk71

lisah0711 said:


> Do we get free high speed internet service at VGC like we do at WDW?



All of the DL resorts (including non-DVC) include "free" internet - it's included as part of the resort fee for the cash rooms.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

TLPL said:


> I added on to VGC last month, but I am not planning to visit until Auguest 2011. Can someone tell me if they have any VGC logo merchandise available? or even just GCH shirt or what not. All I have is a VGC mousepad they sent after one of the webcast a while a go. I really want something from VGC.




The gift shop in the lobby, Acorn Gifts, does have some nice Grand California Hotel specific merchandise.  My dh got me a robe there, just like the ones in the rooms, that they will monogram for you.  Love wearing that thing around the house and pretending I am at our other "home"  

I also remember wine glasses and I think sweatshirts or some other clothing item with Grand Californian logos.  Sorry, I don't have any pictures but I remember really liking all the GC specific items quite a bit.  

As a side note, we are waitlisting for a small 25 point contract with June UY to bump our total to 235.       I really would love another 50 but 25 is a much more financailly responsible amount for us to do right now and who knows if it will even come through.


----------



## wbl2745

TLPL said:


> I added on to VGC last month, but I am not planning to visit until Auguest 2011. Can someone tell me if they have any VGC logo merchandise available? or even just GCH shirt or what not. All I have is a VGC mousepad they sent after one of the webcast a while a go. I really want something from VGC.



I was at the DLR last weekend and noticed that the gift shop also had generic DVC merchandise, such as caps, t-shirts, jackets, etc.


----------



## 8timesblessed

We loved our first stay at the Villas! My kids had the best time. We started out in the Grand Villa 4513 overlooking the pools (so I was a little disappointed knowing WOC was testing on the other side) but we saw the fireworks the Sunday night we arrived. We had three nights in the Grand Villa and then had to pack up to move to a 2 bedroom for 4 nights and we got another 2 bedroom for 3 nights for family. We were moved to 2506 and when we checked into our room that night from being at Universal Studios all day, my twins cried because they said it wasn't their room but we walked outside and WOC testing was just starting, it was so magical! Loved it, I got goose bumps, it was fabulous and just made the best party. We were celebrating our twins 5th birthday.

I was a little disappointed in the shower heads, no pressure and having to buy extra dishwasher soap. The rooms were beautiful and the beds lovely and they were pretty quiet. My dad slept 10 hours the first night and said he's never done that.

We can't wait to go back, my oldest said it wants to live at Disneyland!


----------



## ACDSNY

justkeepswimmin said:


> As a side note, we are waitlisting for a small 25 point contract with June UY to bump our total to 235.


 
I hope you add-on go through soon!



8timesblessed said:


> We loved our first stay at the Villas! My kids had the best time.


 
I'm so glad you enjoyed your first trip home!  Now you'll have many more trips in the future to look forward to.


----------



## godalejunior

godalejunior said:


> WE CLOSED TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Process took about a month to the day...thank you TSS and Magic Vacation Title!!!!!
> 
> Now on to the important stuff.....need to wait for those points to get in the system. Poor MS they are going to hear from me everyday for the next week!



And I am in the system today!!!!!! 

I was worried that I would not be able to use the 163 points by the end of November....well hot dog!!!

November had quite a bit of availability....including over veterans day weekend. We are doing a studio for two nights and then moving to a 1 bedroom for four nights. Had to use a few of the 2009 points I was going to bank but that is okay...still have some to bank into 2010. 

Looking forward to seeing my new home!


----------



## kikiq

Garthilk said:


> You know,
> 
> Being a new member myself, I also found this slightly dissapointing. It's like buying a new car, taking it home, but being told you can't drive it for a year. They need to work better to try and enhance avliability for new members.
> 
> The first year is basically learning how your points work, and for VGC, learning that if you want a reservation you're going to have to use your 11 month window and change your vacation habits.



When we bought our points in May, our guide had a a printout from late that afternoon of the VGC rooms that were available for this summer.  At that time, nothing available for Memorial Day weekend or weekends in July.  Granted getting more than 2 nights together for this summer is tough.  Before we bought our VGC points, I was calling in January for our anniversary weekend in July, 7 months SSR points.  I have a waitlist but I still call just in case there's anything available close to that date.  That's how we were lucky and got our one night Memorial Day weekend...called and asked.

What part do you want them to work work better at?  The OP said he bought points and already had hotel reservations.  If you recently bought points and wanted to stay this summer, you need to remember while this is the newest DVC, it has been opened for a few months. 11 months/7 months have come and gone for this summer.  If you are flexible and willing to waitlist, you could squeeze in a few nights this summer.    It would be the same if you bought BWV points now and wanted to stay there for Food And Wine.


----------



## kerickson

Garthilk said:


> You know,
> 
> Being a new member myself, I also found this slightly dissapointing. It's like buying a new car, taking it home, but being told you can't drive it for a year. They need to work better to try and enhance avliability for new members.
> 
> The first year is basically learning how your points work, and for VGC, learning that if you want a reservation you're going to have to use your 11 month window and change your vacation habits.



Probably a moot point given that the points are almost sold out, but the logic is most folks are buying points because there aren't that many units and booking using other DVC points at 7mo and cash will be rare.  So if that's the case it should be expected that you may not be able to use your new points w/in 7mo...  But, most new members (or existing) may not be thinking it through that way so it would be nice for the guide to point it out.  Unfortnately the guide may not want to bring up additional details that could deter the buyer.  

Previously at WDW it hasn't been an issue because you could always use your points at other DVC locations right away even if your home resort isn't available.  

New members could use their points to book DLH or PPP and luckily there isn't the $95 transfer out fee yet...

DVC is a learning curve, they should give out a login to the DIS boards when you buy!  I've learned so much from these boards!


----------



## franandaj

kerickson said:


> Probably a moot point given that the points are almost sold out, but the logic is most folks are buying points because there aren't that many units and booking using other DVC points at 7mo and cash will be rare.  So if that's the case it should be expected that you may not be able to use your new points w/in 7mo...



That's why I'm going to add on here, again.  With the reallocation for 2011, they messed up all my plans for my points.  I figure I need at least another 50-75 points.  I called my guide earlier this week and he seemed to think they would not sell out in the next few weeks (as I wait for our refinancing loan to come through!)

Crossing my fingers!


----------



## kikiq

franandaj said:


> That's why I'm going to add on here, again.  With the reallocation for 2011, they messed up all my plans for my points.  I figure I need at least another 50-75 points.  I called my guide earlier this week and he seemed to think they would not sell out in the next few weeks (as I wait for our refinancing loan to come through!)
> 
> Crossing my fingers!



It was the opposite for us initially.  We didn't need as many points for our yearly family weekend. AND our guide pointed that out, so we could have bought less, but if we figure in our bday and anniversary weekends, then we were good. Hoping everything works out.  Besides I'm loving the DCA F/W cooking school through you until we can afford it ourselves.


----------



## franandaj

kikiq said:


> It was the opposite for us initially.  We didn't need as many points for our yearly family weekend. AND our guide pointed that out, so we could have bought less, but if we figure in our bday and anniversary weekends, then we were good. Hoping everything works out.  Besides I'm loving the DCA F/W cooking school through you until we can afford it ourselves.



See I only figured in the "events" that we do.  I didn't plan for any spur of the moment trips.  Good thing we aren't going to WDW until our 2011 UY starts because I have blown through all my SSR points with things like Destination-D and a couple other events that "popped up".

We should go out there more often for the swing band Saturday nights.  We play in a swing band so I love when I can hear another group play, especially if it's at D-land!  If you do see the WoC show, report back to the Superthread!


----------



## kikiq

franandaj said:


> We should go out there more often for the swing band Saturday nights.  We play in a swing band so I love when I can hear another group play, especially if it's at D-land!  If you do see the WoC show, report back to the Superthread!



We did see WOC on Monday during one of the CM previews.  Had a spot on the bridge, good overall view.  We'd like to be a little closer to see better detail.  Tried to get a picnic dinner, none available for the next week.  So we'll just stay in DL Sat nite.  My DH's concerned about parking.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## mdsd8700

Sorry to throw this in this thread.  We are owners at BLT but staying at VGC in a 1 bedroom in July. I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the views are like.  Is there something that I should request on the reservation. We have been to DLR 3 times prior, last time 2 years ago and we saw were the DVC addition is and I know some rooms face DCA, but we didn't think we were going to be DVC members so we didn't pay close enough attention.  Thanks for any information you can give.


----------



## nunzia

godalejunior said:


> And I am in the system today!!!!!!
> 
> I was worried that I would not be able to use the 163 points by the end of November....well hot dog!!!
> 
> November had quite a bit of availability....including over veterans day weekend. We are doing a studio for two nights and then moving to a 1 bedroom for four nights. Had to use a few of the 2009 points I was going to bank but that is okay...still have some to bank into 2010.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing my new home!


Whoo Hoo!! Congrats..and if I'm remembering right, you got a killer resale deal.


----------



## wbl2745

Just talked to my guide and he said that the August UY is sold out at VGC.


----------



## lulubelle

I really think the remaining points are going quickly.  That's good.  I just hope we hear news of a second DLR DVC.  As much as I love the villas, I wish we had another location to choose.  Other than the much overpriced point rooms available at DLH & PP.  

Is anyone there now and watched WOC from their villa or the platform?  Wondering how good/bad the views really are.


----------



## franandaj

lulubelle said:


> Is anyone there now and watched WOC from their villa or the platform?  Wondering how good/bad the views really are.



I've seen the testing when they ran the whole show from several different floors.  Each time I had a studio is was always X504 (X having been, 2, 5, & 6) I think the 4th or 5th floor views are the best, high enough to see things, but not too high that you're far away.

The view of the fountains and fire effects are good, but the water screen projections will be best viewed from the viewing area.  The views will be even worse from the platform because it is on the 6th floor and it is much farther away and at a sharper angle than the view of the X504 room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lulubelle said:


> I really think the remaining points are going quickly.  That's good.  I just hope we hear news of a second DLR DVC.  As much as I love the villas, I wish we had another location to choose.  Other than the much overpriced point rooms available at DLH & PP.
> 
> Is anyone there now and watched WOC from their villa or the platform?  Wondering how good/bad the views really are.



I watched the 3rd show on the 11th from the platform. You see next to nothing of the water screens but can enjoy the fountains although even their effect isn't the same as seeing it in the park.  Sound is piped in but the show will be best viewed from inside DCA.  The Zephyr also blocks a lot - it's essentially in the middle of the view.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Double post - stupid phone.


----------



## DizDragonfly

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The Zephyr also blocks a lot - it's essentially in the middle of the view.



I wish they'd just remove that from the park.  Seriously, how many spinning rides does a park need?  I understand that it's supposed to be a boardwalk theme, but why do I want to ride something like that at a Disney park when I could ride something similar in a local parking lot when the carnival passes through?    And now that it blocks a nice view from VGC, it gives them a great excuse to pitch it.


----------



## lulubelle

Thanks for the replies.  Well, I suppose viewing it from the villa or platform would be a last resort if you do not get a spot via dining package or FP.  And if you are not in DL watching F! and/or fireworks.  I'll take it over nothing.


----------



## franandaj

lulubelle said:


> Thanks for the replies.  Well, I suppose viewing it from the villa or platform would be a last resort if you do not get a spot via dining package or FP.  And if you are not in DL watching F! and/or fireworks.  I'll take it over nothing.



It is certainly better than nothing! And I would say that once you've seen it from the front, reliving from your balcony would just be icing on the cake.  I've seen the run through three times, the sound was very low the second two, but I will still excited to be watching it, even with a less than perfect view!


----------



## SoCalKDG

Just back from a great vacation at the Grand 6-6 to 6-12.  Watched WOC 6 times from #4508.  Looks great.  I could see about 2/3 of the projections, the sound was great, and the Zephyr did *not* block my view.  I've watched a really good video from another (inside) website (the) that (magic) came from Paradise Park and I'd say that balcony captures about 85% of the show.  Considering I was able to avoid the mess inside the parks currently with the popularity of this show, I'm pretty happy.  Great show, by the way.


----------



## hjgaus

8timesblessed said:


> We loved our first stay at the Villas! My kids had the best time. We started out in the Grand Villa 4513 overlooking the pools (so I was a little disappointed knowing WOC was testing on the other side) but we saw the fireworks the Sunday night we arrived. We had three nights in the Grand Villa and then had to pack up to move to a 2 bedroom for 4 nights and we got another 2 bedroom for 3 nights for family. We were moved to 2506 and when we checked into our room that night from being at Universal Studios all day, my twins cried because they said it wasn't their room but we walked outside and WOC testing was just starting, it was so magical! Loved it, I got goose bumps, it was fabulous and just made the best party. We were celebrating our twins 5th birthday.
> 
> I was a little disappointed in the shower heads, no pressure and having to buy extra dishwasher soap. The rooms were beautiful and the beds lovely and they were pretty quiet. My dad slept 10 hours the first night and said he's never done that.
> 
> We can't wait to go back, my oldest said it wants to live at Disneyland!



We also stayed in the Grand Villa 4513 April 29 - May 2 and also LOVED IT!!  It was our extended family local vacation (we live about 25 minutes from DL) & makes it worth our while to go once a year with all the space and time (early am hours) for just a long weekend!  I don't know if I can go back to the 2 bedroom from being so spoiled! LOL  I was just In DL on June 2nd cuz my jr. high age son marched in a pre parade (I was a chaperone) and missed not going back to the villas to take a break! 10am - 9pm & justed as crowded as a holiday!  Although it really doesn't matter cuz just to stay ON property is totally awesome!!

Beach Club owner since 2008
Villas at Grand California owner since 2009
& wishing to own in Hawaii soon


----------



## dwelty

SoCalKDG said:


> Just back from a great vacation at the Grand 6-6 to 6-12.  Watched WOC 6 times from #4508.  Looks great.  I could see about 2/3 of the projections, the sound was great, and the Zephyr did *not* block my view.  I've watched a really good video from another (inside) website (the) that (magic) came from Paradise Park and I'd say that balcony captures about 85% of the show.  Considering I was able to avoid the mess inside the parks currently with the popularity of this show, I'm pretty happy.  Great show, by the way.



We are arriving on Sunday.  How loud was the show with the doors shut?  Did it keep you awake?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SoCalKDG said:


> Just back from a great vacation at the Grand 6-6 to 6-12.  Watched WOC 6 times from #4508.  Looks great.  I could see about 2/3 of the projections, the sound was great, and the Zephyr did *not* block my view.  I've watched a really good video from another (inside) website (the) that (magic) came from Paradise Park and I'd say that balcony captures about 85% of the show.  Considering I was able to avoid the mess inside the parks currently with the popularity of this show, I'm pretty happy.  Great show, by the way.



I was in 5510 from 6/8 to 6/12.  Unfortuately the GV blocks almost all of the view of WOC from those rooms.  I think you probably were in the best room for viewing the show!  

dwelty - I wasn't trying to sleep during any of the show but personally I didn't think he sound was very intrusive with the door shut and with the room fan running it was not noticeable.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Does anybody know if both GV's are NON HA? I want to make sure and request a non if one of them is HA.. Not that the request will make much difference seeing as though there are only two.

Any thoughts on the views between the two? I think we will leave it o fate, but I would like some feedback..

Thanx,
MG


----------



## Djsgoofy

The park view GV is HA.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Djsgoofy said:


> The park view GV is HA.


Yikes... As in roll in shower in the master? Any other significant differences?

Thanx,
MG


----------



## Maistre Gracey

And they are both two story? How does that work for the HA?

MG


----------



## lisah0711

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I watched the 3rd show on the 11th from the platform. You see next to nothing of the water screens but can enjoy the fountains although even their effect isn't the same as seeing it in the park.  Sound is piped in but the show will be best viewed from inside DCA.  The Zephyr also blocks a lot - it's essentially in the middle of the view.





SoCalKDG said:


> Just back from a great vacation at the Grand 6-6 to 6-12.  Watched WOC 6 times from #4508.  Looks great.  I could see about 2/3 of the projections, the sound was great, and the Zephyr did *not* block my view.  I've watched a really good video from another (inside) website (the) that (magic) came from Paradise Park and I'd say that balcony captures about 85% of the show.  Considering I was able to avoid the mess inside the parks currently with the popularity of this show, I'm pretty happy.  Great show, by the way.



Thanks for the info!  Can't wait to see for myself in 8 short days!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Maistre Gracey said:


> And they are both two story? How does that work for the HA?
> 
> MG



If it's anything like the GV's at Kidani or BLT (maybe SSR too) there is an entry door on the second level.  You take the elevator to that story and enter there should you need to.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If it's anything like the GV's at Kidani or BLT (maybe SSR too) there is an entry door on the second level.  You take the elevator to that story and enter there should you need to.


Oh that's right.. Forgot about that.

MG


----------



## Djsgoofy

It is a roll in shower in the master with a fold-up seat.  I believe there was a slight "ramp" to the balcony.  There is a separate entrance for the second floor.  Other than that, I did not really notice it being an HA.  It was not an issue for us.  The shower is huge - had a curtain - that may have been different.  I still would take the park view with the HA.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Djsgoofy said:


> It is a roll in shower in the master with a fold-up seat.  I believe there was a slight "ramp" to the balcony.  There is a separate entrance for the second floor.  Other than that, I did not really notice it being an HA.  It was not an issue for us.  The shower is huge - had a curtain - that may have been different.  I still would take the park view with the HA.


Thank you for the great info..
The curtain in the shower would be a disappointment for me. I just love the thick glass doors.
Either way I'm sure I'll love it!

MG


----------



## lisah0711

Maistre Gracey said:


> Thank you for the great info..
> The curtain in the shower would be a disappointment for me. I just love the thick glass doors.  Either way I'm sure I'll love it!



Enjoy, MG!  A bad day in a grand villa beats a good day just about anywhere else IMHO!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Maistre Gracey said:


> Does anybody know if both GV's are NON HA? I want to make sure and request a non if one of them is HA.. Not that the request will make much difference seeing as though there are only two.
> 
> Any thoughts on the views between the two? I think we will leave it o fate, but I would like some feedback..
> 
> Thanx,
> MG



I wasn't sue if you meant two GVs or only two HA villas.  When I checked in late May, I specifically asked that we not be put in a HA villa as we have had those quite a bit lately, and the CM stated only two HA villas in the whole DVC resort.  She did not say what size units, so now we know one is a GV.  I am guessing the other would be a one-bedroom.  

When we were in a GV at OKW, I did not mind any of it but the shower in the master.  I missed that huge shower stall and did not like that the shower curtain stuck to me constantly and water was everywhere on the floor.  And, t here was no counterspace around the sink, just the little shelf over it.

In the kitchen, it was open underneath the sink and the microwave was on the counter rather than above the stove, but neither of those were a problem.  

If I needed a HA unit, I am sure I would appreciate them terribly, and I am truly not trying to be ugly, I jut missed that big shower stall.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

lisah0711 said:


> Enjoy, MG!  A bad day in a grand villa beats a good day just about anywhere else IMHO!


You are so right! I'm sure I won't be complaining..!



RweTHEREyet said:


> I wasn't sue if you meant two GVs or only two HA villas.  When I checked in late May, I specifically asked that we not be put in a HA villa as we have had those quite a bit lately, and the CM stated only two HA villas in the whole DVC resort.  She did not say what size units, so now we know one is a GV.  I am guessing the other would be a one-bedroom.
> 
> When we were in a GV at OKW, I did not mind any of it but the shower in the master.  I missed that huge shower stall and did not like that the shower curtain stuck to me constantly and water was everywhere on the floor.  And, t here was no counterspace around the sink, just the little shelf over it.
> 
> In the kitchen, it was open underneath the sink and the microwave was on the counter rather than above the stove, but neither of those were a problem.
> 
> If I needed a HA unit, I am sure I would appreciate them terribly, and I am truly not trying to be ugly, I jut missed that big shower stall.


Thanks.. I can probably deal with the shower, but I'm hoping the kitchen at VGC is not drastically different. We will have guests, and I'm guessing the kitchen / living room will be the central focal point.

MG


----------



## JimmyJam838

RweTHEREyet said:


> I wasn't sue if you meant two GVs or only two HA villas.  When I checked in late May, I specifically asked that we not be put in a HA villa as we have had those quite a bit lately, and the CM stated only two HA villas in the whole DVC resort.  She did not say what size units, so now we know one is a GV.  I am guessing the other would be a one-bedroom.



I believe the other is a non-dedicated 2 bedroom.  We were in the one bedroom portion a month ago (#1514 IIRC).  It was that last one bedroom they had available that day as we wanted a room that was higher up.  I had requested a Paradise Pier View, when I first made the reservation, but that didn't happen. 

There was another differences that I can think of in the 1 bedroom HA.  In the master suite portion, there was no sliding panels that allowed you to see into the bedroom from the bathroom.


----------



## Nonsuch

Google has updated Satellite views which now show the VGC expansion.
Photos are from November 2009, with the WOC fountains visible (pond is only partially filled).

The relationship of VGC and WOC is easy to see:





Google Earth can simulate views from different perspectives, such as the VGC patio:


----------



## lisah0711

Wow!  Great info -- thanks!    Makes me glad I decided to do the WOC dining next week, even if I do have a lousy dinner at WCT.


----------



## Longhairbear

lisah0711 said:


> Wow!  Great info -- thanks!    Makes me glad I decided to do the WOC dining next week, even if I do have a lousy dinner at WCT.



I heard dinner there is top notch.


----------



## Nonsuch

JimmyJam838 said:


> I believe the other is a non-dedicated 2 bedroom.  We were in the one bedroom portion a month ago (#1514 IIRC).  It was that last one bedroom they had available that day as we wanted a room that was higher up.  I had requested a Paradise Pier View, when I first made the reservation, but that didn't happen.
> 
> There was another differences that I can think of in the 1 bedroom HA.  In the master suite portion, there was no sliding panels that allowed you to see into the bedroom from the bathroom.



The Condominium Plan matches what has been posted.
There is one HA unit for each type of villa.

Studio 1516:
First floor facing Redwood Creek
Bathroom rearranged:  toilet/tub/sink are in one room.

1-bedroom 1514
First floor facing Redwood Creek
Combines with 1514 to form a 2-bedroom lockoff
Master bath rearranged:  toilet does not have a separate room, no sliding shutters.
Kitchen:  island removed.

2-bedroom 3513
Third floor facing pools, below Grand Villa.
Master bath rearranged:  toilet does not have a separate room, no sliding shutters.
Kitchen:  island removed.

Grand Villa 4522
Fourth floor facing Paradise Pier
Master bath rearranged:  sliding door separate toilet/shower from sinks/bath, no sliding shutters.
Fifth floor does not have HA changes.

Each of these villas have only one HA bathroom, so 1514/1516 2-bedroom lockoff is the only way to have 2 HA bathrooms in one villa.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Thanx for the great info... Are you saying it's a solid wall in the HA GV when looking into the bedroom from the bathroom? Does it look odd?
Also, is the kitchen and counters any different? Living room?

Thanx again,
MG


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> The Condominium Plan matches what has been posted.
> There is one HA unit for each type of villa.
> 
> Studio 1516:
> First floor facing Redwood Creek
> Bathroom rearranged:  toilet/tub/sink are in one room.



Does the studio actually have a tub or has it been replaced with a roll-in shower?


----------



## minniemoms

> Makes me glad I decided to do the WOC dining next week, even if I do have a lousy dinner at WCT.


did I miss something??? Dinner and seating?? What is WCT???


----------



## Disney Princess

We are FINALLY getting to use our points at VGC.  We purchased them last summer, but already had two trips to WDW scheduled.  So, it is with much joy that we can call on Saturday for our 11-month window for our first stay at our CA home!!!    Of course, then we have to wait 11 long months to actually go, but who's counting?


----------



## lulubelle

Disney Princess said:


> We are FINALLY getting to use our points at VGC.  We purchased them last summer, but already had two trips to WDW scheduled.  So, it is with much joy that we can call on Saturday for our 11-month window for our first stay at our CA home!!!    Of course, then we have to wait 11 long months to actually go, but who's counting?



Your post has me thinking about booking for May 2011.  I love staying over Mother's Day as well as later in the month for F&W events.  It's hard to decide this far out which dates to choose!  So when are you going?  You will love the VGC, they are so beautiful.


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> Does the studio actually have a tub or has it been replaced with a roll-in shower?



Based only on the Condominium Plans, the studio appears to have a tub.





The 2-bedroom has a roll-in shower.





The Grand Villa has a roll-in shower.


----------



## Disney Princess

lulubelle said:


> Your post has me thinking about booking for May 2011.  I love staying over Mother's Day as well as later in the month for F&W events.  It's hard to decide this far out which dates to choose!  So when are you going?  You will love the VGC, they are so beautiful.



We are going May 19th-24th.  My in-laws are joining us from the 19th-22nd.  We (I) figured we'd stay on a couple of extra days for some relaxation.    We went in May 2009 over Memorial Week to celebrate our anniversary.  The weather was lovely and the crowds were busy, but manageable.  We are so excited to get back.  We loved the models when we walked through - of course the add-on came three months later!  Now we finally get to stay!


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> Based only on the Condominium Plans, the studio appears to have a tub.



That is very cool! But one has to sacrifice the possibility of a park view for the HA Studio...I'll keep that in mind for our future reservations.  We stayed in 1514 and there was an island in the kitchen, but for the studio stays we've always gone with a regular studio.  For our next stay we have standard 1 br. I'll have to compare that to the HA 1 br (the bars on the toilet were nice for DP).


----------



## thelionqueen

Just booked our Mexican Riviera Cruise for March 20, 2011!  I guess I should book Spring Break week immediately right?  This will be our first trip "home" for all of us and I want to make sure we get in.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> ...We stayed in 1514 and there was an island in the kitchen


Being there is much better than just looking at the floorplans


----------



## Nonsuch

thelionqueen said:


> Just booked our Mexican Riviera Cruise for March 20, 2011!  I guess I should book Spring Break week immediately right?


Yes! book ASAP.
Your cruise schedule means your travel dates are not flexible.


----------



## franandaj

minniemoms said:


> did I miss something??? Dinner and seating?? What is WCT???



Wine Country Trattoria, and you don't actually get "seating" you get Preferred entrance to the WoC show.  That means you don't have to get to DCA when the park opens and stand in line for an hour and a half while everyone gets their FPs.  You pay $30-40 pp, and get fed, most reports are that the meals are fairly mediocre, and after you pay your bill they give you a FP.  You head over to the line up section and you get to stand in an area and watch the show.  You can also buy a picnic box lunch for $15 and do the same thing.

I have reservations for Ariel's Grotto next Thursday night.


----------



## blackjackdelta

After thinking about joining for 3 months now and talking to "guides" about joining, I get more and more confused. I can not get a handle on the R.O.I. I want the home to VGC and I need about 200 points, so is there a good complete refference that I may use for buying or resale. I can pay cash if things work out. 

Thanks again for your help,

Jack


----------



## thelionqueen

blackjackdelta said:


> After thinking about joining for 3 months now and talking to "guides" about joining, I get more and more confused. I can not get a handle on the R.O.I. I want the home to VGC and I need about 200 points, so is there a good complete refference that I may use for buying or resale. I can pay cash if things work out.
> 
> Thanks again for your help,
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack, 
Good for you with researching and getting a good understanding of everything.  I'm thinking by ROI you are referring to ROFR?? 

Right of first refusal is Disney's option to buy any DVC contract that is sold on the resale market to hold its value.  For instance, if someone wanted to sell their BLT contract for $50.  They are required to send the contract to Disney's ROFR (Right of First Refusal) department for review.  Disney then looks over the contract to see if they want to purchase it.  If it was a BLT contract for $50 a point, they would surely buy it to protect the value of DVC.  At that point, they would cancel the contract between the buyer and the seller, and buy the contract themselves under the contract agreement with the same terms.   This prevents DVC from losing it's value, or at least is in place to do so.  With the economy, the resale market values are the lowest they've been in many years.  

If you are set on buying GCV, I have read that it is nearly sold out and the price is increasing.  I don't remember the exact details but it is here on the DIS as well as dvcnews.  There are definitely not as many GCV contracts on the resale market as other properties as it is fairly new.  If you can find a GCV on the resale market, it looks like they are going for $100-110 per point, which is about the price (right now) with incentives through Disney.

I've read that there are only September UY's available for GCV if that matters to you or not.  If you are on the fence, since it is close to sell out, I would probably go through Disney, but that's just me.  If you can save substantially and get what you want on the resale market, that is likely going to save you $$..it's whatever works best for you!  Good luck!!!!


----------



## thelionqueen

Just wanted to let everyone know I just booked a studio for Spring Break 2011!!!   What a treat it will be to get off the cruise and go "home" to GCV for 5 days!!!

Just FYI, when I booked she said there was 1 studio available, which is what I booked for that time frame.  I am SO glad to be an owner there, there is no way I'd be able to get this room/time frame at 7 months!!

I think booking anything @ 7 months @ GCV will be a challenge, especially once it sells out.

I LOVE DVC and GCV!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

blackjackdelta said:


> After thinking about joining for 3 months now and talking to "guides" about joining, I get more and more confused. I can not get a handle on the R.O.I. I want the home to VGC and I need about 200 points, so is there a good complete refference that I may use for buying or resale. I can pay cash if things work out.


R.O.I.  = Return On Investment
I don't think of DVC as an investment, but rather a prepaid expense.
There are many threads debating the "value" of DVC, but I have found the 1-bedroom VGC to be much better than a 1-bedroom suite.

If you want to buy VGC, NOW might be the time.
VGC is "close" to selling out, with some Use Years already gone.
There is some speculation that the price might increase from $112 to $120 on July 1.

Signup and watch the webcast for this Saturday.
New Owner Webcast
During the webcast, call or chat to find out special incentives for VGC.

The add-on prices for current DVC members are:
VGC - $112 Point
50pts - $10 Per point
100pys - $17 Per point
125Pts - $19 Per Point
250Pts - $22 Per point 
New member prices will be slightly different.


----------



## Snurk71

blackjackdelta said:


> After thinking about joining for 3 months now and talking to "guides" about joining, I get more and more confused. I can not get a handle on the R.O.I. I want the home to VGC and I need about 200 points, so is there a good complete refference that I may use for buying or resale. I can pay cash if things work out.
> 
> Thanks again for your help,
> 
> Jack



Jack, most of us loosely self-described financial wizards calculate a break-even at 6-12 years.  There is a range there for what kind of accommodation you're comparing to (regular hotel room from X resort to DVC studio, regular hotel room to 1BR, 2 regular hotel rooms to a 2BR, etc), how much time value of money you assign to the deal (financing rate, or the rate you would earn on the cash if you didn't buy DVC and invested that money instead), and whether you include maintenance fees into the equation.

For us (family of 3), I compared BLT 1BR stays to a GF regular room since that is where we had been staying for years (both rack rate and a reasonable discount rate, which we didn't always get) and had our breakeven in the 8-10 year period.

You can look at it another simple way too - forecast your total cash outlay for DVC over 45 years (I don't remember the exact number of years VGC is good through) compared to regular cash stays for 45 years.  For me, I looked at a 5 night studio stay needing around 130 points.  The total cost of 130 points over 45 years is about $61,000 ($12,610 up front at $97/pt + $4/pt maintenance fees growing at 3% every year).  Compare that to the cash cost for 5 nights in a GC room at $350/night with the same 3% annual increase in rate as the MFs and the cash room cost over 45 years is $162,000.

Us numbers geeks get off analyzing stuff like this in different ways.


----------



## franandaj

blackjackdelta said:


> After thinking about joining for 3 months now and talking to "guides" about joining, I get more and more confused. I can not get a handle on the R.O.I. I want the home to VGC and I need about 200 points, so is there a good complete refference that I may use for buying or resale. I can pay cash if things work out.
> 
> Thanks again for your help,
> 
> Jack



Are you talking about RCI? Where you can trade your points out for other vacations?  I wouldn't take that into consideration as a reason to buy DVC, you buy DVC because you want to stay at the DVC Resorts. Many people will tell you that you do not get your value for your points when you trade out into the other offerings. From what I have heard RCI is confusing and the hotels are not nearly as nice as the DVC resorts.


----------



## cseca

Hi Jack,
From my number crunching exercise, I find that the break even points for owning GCV is a lot different than other DVC properties. Mainly because of these reasons:
1. Points requirements are MUCH higher at GCV than other resorts
2. Offsite hotels are as close if not closer than GCV to the parks and mostly readily available for much cheaper. Not saying anything about the quality of those offsite hotels. Just stating the price and availability.

I agree with Snurk that my WDW DVC points has a BE of somewhere between 5-10 years. But my numbers show that my GCV points will BE in 20 years based specifically on these assumptions:
increase MF yearly by 3.5%
Purchase price: averaged out to $94.xx
# of points: 150
Average studio points: 17/night
# of nights in a year: 8

My conclusion is: If you normally spend at least $1400/year in DL lodging then 150 points GCV ownership might be a good thing for you. If you spend less... then I wouldn't bother.

I did these numbers quite awhile back, so I might be rusty in remembering the details.

Your numbers will change depending on your assumptions of course.
Good luck in making your decision!


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Snurk71 said:


> Jack, most of us loosely self-described financial wizards calculate a break-even at 6-12 years.  There is a range there for what kind of accommodation you're comparing to (regular hotel room from X resort to DVC studio, regular hotel room to 1BR, 2 regular hotel rooms to a 2BR, etc), how much time value of money you assign to the deal (financing rate, or the rate you would earn on the cash if you didn't buy DVC and invested that money instead), and whether you include maintenance fees into the equation.
> 
> For us (family of 3), I compared BLT 1BR stays to a GF regular room since that is where we had been staying for years (both rack rate and a reasonable discount rate, which we didn't always get) and had our breakeven in the 8-10 year period.
> 
> You can look at it another simple way too - forecast your total cash outlay for DVC over 45 years (I don't remember the exact number of years VGC is good through) compared to regular cash stays for 45 years.  For me, I looked at a 5 night studio stay needing around 130 points.  The total cost of 130 points over 45 years is about $61,000 ($12,610 up front at $97/pt + $4/pt maintenance fees growing at 3% every year).  Compare that to the cash cost for 5 nights in a GC room at $350/night with the same 3% annual increase in rate as the MFs and the cash room cost over 45 years is $162,000.
> 
> Us numbers geeks get off analyzing stuff like this in different ways.



I think one of the things that these number show is that the difference between buying direct and resale are probably not going to make or break your decision to buy DVC versus paying cash or renting points.  So first, decide if you should buy DVC and if you decide ot buy, find the best deal that works given your situation.

Much as I would love to buy at VGC, my alternative room is one at the Sheraton or PPH for about $150 per night.  At that price, usign the above methodology, the cash cost over 45 years is about $68,000.  So buying DVC is better, but not a lot better.

I could add in the intangible of a better hotel, but would have to subtract the need to plan so far in advance.  This is reason I am still on the fence about buying.  I think I am hoping that our stay next week will push us over the edge! -- Suzanne


----------



## thelionqueen

_Hi Jack,
From my number crunching exercise, I find that the break even points for owning GCV is a lot different than other DVC properties. Mainly because of these reasons:
1. Points requirements are MUCH higher at GCV than other resorts
*2. Offsite hotels are as close if not closer than GCV to the parks *and mostly readily available for much cheaper. Not saying anything about the quality of those offsite hotels. Just stating the price and availability_

I don't know which resort, either on or off site is closer to the parks than GCV


----------



## ACDSNY

Jack,
The main factor that pushed us over to the VGC side was we always stayed on site (GC or DL) and we typically had 4 - 8 of us on each trip so we were getting multiple rooms.  I much prefer the VGC 1 or 2 bedroom units over 2 hotel rooms anytime.

Unless you find a wonderful deal on the resale market I'd go direct through Disney and soon.


----------



## Snurk71

More of my $.02...

Reading Jack's posts on the DL board, he reads like a DL/GC guy.  So I wouldn't recommend buying SSR on the cheap via resale and hoping for VGC at 7 months.  A lot of us homers believe VGC is going to be tough at 7 months and will be sitting back enjoying our 11 month window.

I would also recommend going via Disney vs. resale on VGC for a few reasons.  1) You name your Use Year (almost - a few are selling out) and exact number of points.  2) There isn't much on the resale market for VGC to choose from (picking UY and points), and the resale prices aren't that much more attractive than Disney's pricing (contrast to SSR on the resale market vs. Disney).  And I don't see a lot adding on to the resale market for VGC in the near future because the resort mainly sold after the economy took a dump (so not as many people got in over their heads, like SSR) and there are less contracts able to hit the resale market with the size of the resort.

Jack, I've read a lot of your posts on the DL boards - VGC is calling your name.


----------



## cseca

thelionqueen said:


> _Hi Jack,
> From my number crunching exercise, I find that the break even points for owning GCV is a lot different than other DVC properties. Mainly because of these reasons:
> 1. Points requirements are MUCH higher at GCV than other resorts
> *2. Offsite hotels are as close if not closer than GCV to the parks *and mostly readily available for much cheaper. Not saying anything about the quality of those offsite hotels. Just stating the price and availability_
> 
> I don't know which resort, either on or off site is closer to the parks than GCV



If you are asking closer to DCA then yeah, GCV is the closest you can get.
But if you are talking both main entrances (DL and DCA) there are other hotels closer, BW Park Place Inn, Tropicana, etc.
See this map below which is a link from DL board.
You can't see the walkway to DL/DCA entrance very well but it's pretty much in front of BW Park Place Inn.
And distances from the compared to GCV, those hotels are closer.
I'll try to find another post about mileages between each hotels to the main entrances if I can find it again.
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/556/11450dlgoodneighbormap1.jpg

Well, after some searching apparently the map was posted on geocities and it was trashed by yahoo.
This is the next best thing.
http://www.anaheimoc.org/pdf/hot_1205.pdf

Again, the pedestrian walkway to the main entrances is in front of Tropicana and BW Park Place Inn area.


----------



## blackjackdelta

cseca said:


> If you are asking closer to DCA then yeah, GCV is the closest you can get.
> But if you are talking both main entrances (DL and DCA) there are other hotels closer, BW Park Place Inn, Tropicana, etc.
> See this map below which is a link from DL board.
> You can't see the walkway to DL/DCA entrance very well but it's pretty much in front of BW Park Place Inn.
> And distances from the compared to GCV, those hotels are closer.
> I'll try to find another post about mileages between each hotels to the main entrances if I can find it again.
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/556/11450dlgoodneighbormap1.jpg
> 
> Well, after some searching apparently the map was posted on geocities and it was trashed by yahoo.
> This is the next best thing.
> http://www.anaheimoc.org/pdf/hot_1205.pdf
> 
> Again, the pedestrian walkway to the main entrances is in front of Tropicana and BW Park Place Inn area.


 
Thanks for doing that. I have been going to DLR resort since 1955 opening day. Going to stay in a 1 bedroom villa this august for 6 days.  Not the closeness it is the comfort vs a suite. Family loves the grand, the reason I am reseaqrching.

Jack


----------



## cseca

blackjackdelta said:


> Thanks for doing that. I have been going to DLR resort since 1955 opening day. Going to stay in a 1 bedroom villa this august for 6 days.  Not the closeness it is the comfort vs a suite. Family loves the grand, the reason I am reseaqrching.
> 
> Jack



I'm sure you'll love it... 
The first time I stayed in a 1br at BW I had a hard time thinking about going back to a studio the next time around.
Just make sure to bring your check book or credit card if you decide to go to the presentation... 

Have a magical stay!


----------



## VallCopen

I keep seeing people say Use Years are sold out.  Unless I am not understanding correctly, my guide is telling me that you can still get any month as a Use Year but what is sold out is the 09' points (for some months).  I just asked about adding more points but only if I could have June UY and my guide said no problem getting June as my UY but that I would not get the extra points from 09' just points starting in 10'.  Does anyone know if this is correct in how I am understanding?

Jack I would seriously consider buying through Disney with the VGC, maybe not with other home resorts where you can pick them up cheaper through resale but VGC I would go through Disney. It seems to me like it is cheaper through Disney with the price incentive, than through the resales which are averaging 99-102 per point, where Disney price with incentive is going for about 93-97 per point depending on how many points you buy. I don't know if they pay closing cost on new contracts but with my add-ons Disney paid the closing cost, which is not so with resales usually.  You also might still be able to pick up extra points from 09' that you could bank into 2010 if they are not all sold out, I just bought 2 weeks ago (add-on) and got an extra 125 points from 09' that I was able to bank into 2010, but as of yesturday June UY had no more 09' points left. 

My guide did say that as of July 15th the price was going up to 120 per point instead of 112 before incentives (and who knows what incentives will be).  I did see others say that the price change was on July 1st not the 15th so I am not sure on that date now.  Happy thinking!!!


----------



## ACDSNY

Jack,

One more piece of info...if you do purchase 200 points, then have your guide split them into 2 100 point contracts.  Smaller contracts are easier to sell down the road and for a higher price.

I too think VGC is calling your name.


----------



## peloha86

Hi Jack, 
Well, for us it was a no brainer, after many years of researching, staying off site, going to different time share presentations, and camping, we finally had many comparisons of what was best for us *as a family*
1) We LOVE Disney and _Disneyland._
2) The proximity of the VGC to DCA-you can walk into the park, and Disneyland-you can hop on the monorail to get into Disneyland, then take the train to Fantasmic! 
3) The rooms-we do save money bringing our own food-time the lasangna in the oven before we leave, back for an early dinner ready to eat. Ice Cream in the fridge...coffee brewing and ready to go.
4) How can you not like the pool, and the lounge chairs! I've stayed in many different hotels, the Grand has the best!
5) The cost- I know that the _equivalent_ of a one bedroom condo at VGC is more than lets say "Residence Inn" at $219.00 in July for 4 nights= $876.00 w/o tax...then you need to walk or take the car etc...to Disneyland. Some hotels across the main entrance are closer, but it's the quality, are you OK with that? I can get a studio at the Park Vue with breakfast for $120/night if I'm lucky, or I can get a room for $59/night far away up or down Harbor Blvd.  It's like what my guide said, and she was very honest, "If you're going to compare Good Nite Inn to VGC, it's like comparing apples to oranges, you can't.  But you can compare timeshare/1-2 bedroom hotels/renting from timeshare. You are paying ahead for your vacation, and there is a cost.  If Disneyland is your passion and you like staying there, then it's for you.  If not, think about it, no pressure".
I like the fact someone else is cleaning the room for me, so...
6) We sold our diesel truck and 27 foot 5th wheel trailer.  Our kids are so happy, and so are we. We are very happy and I am very greatful we can afford VGC. SO thankful...

You need to be happy with where you vacation, esp. with family or friends.  It's the TIME you share with them that's priceless.  I like Walt's idea, a place where family can gather and be happy.
We tried "camping", the work, the time, the constant clean up, the bugs, it wasn't for us.  
Good luck!


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> Jack,
> 
> I too think VGC is calling your name.



I agree, I've been reading your posts on other boards and I think you are the VGC type, just like me.  In reading about everyone's break even points, I don't have one!  If we didn't own at the VGC and already have points, we would NEVER stay and always drive home at night. This year F&W was the best ever to wake up at Disney, have that PP view from our studio (it was VERY hard to suck it up and stay in a studio after only having done the larger units at WDW, but I rationalized it that my 1st home is only 1/2 an hour away, so ANY room at DLR is OK), walk downstairs to have dinner at Napa Rose, walk through DTD to Steakhouse 55.  Not once did I have to leave the Disney environment.

I've actually had some good luck with waitlists and last minute stays, so far every one that I have put in has come through so my SSR points have come in handy, but I wouldn't bank on that always being the case.

For me it wasn't a question of "would the money work out?" It was that I had "tasted" the staying on property in 2009 and wasn't willing to live without it ever again!    As soon as we get the green light that our refi will come through, I'll be on the phone to our guide for another 50 points! Now that I've stayed there, I want the option for other possible nights, (NYE, birthday, anniversay) which were not figured into the calculations when we bought our first set of points.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

VallCopen said:


> I keep seeing people say Use Years are sold out.  Unless I am not understanding correctly, my guide is telling me that you can still get any month as a Use Year but what is sold out is the 09' points (for some months).  I just asked about adding more points but only if I could have June UY and my guide said no problem getting June as my UY but that I would not get the extra points from 09' just points starting in 10'.  Does anyone know if this is correct in how I am understanding?



When you purchase direct you receive current points with your purchase.  June UY's are now in their 2010 UY so it is normal to not be able to get the 2009 points anymore.  

It's interesting to hear you can still get the June UY b/c one or more people were told it was sold out.  Perhaps the guides really meant that they couldn't get 2009 points.  Anyway - glad you could get what you needed.


----------



## PoohNFriends

KAT4DISNEY said:


> When you purchase direct you receive current points with your purchase.  June UY's are now in their 2010 UY so it is normal to not be able to get the 2009 points anymore.
> 
> It's interesting to hear you can still get the June UY b/c one or more people were told it was sold out.  Perhaps the guides really meant that they couldn't get 2009 points.  Anyway - glad you could get what you needed.



The other possible reason that June UY points are now available may be because people decided to not go thru with their contract so those points went back into the system.  And KAT4DISNEY already explained the '09 points.  We definitely were not one of those people because I was not going to regret not buying sooner at DL - too few rooms to be able to only be able to book at 7 months.

And to Jack, I've seen your posts too and can really tell you're a DL type of guy and recommend you really consider purchasing, especially if you can do it before the price increase.  And like PP's have said direct is probably your best way if you want to purchase sooner; not very many options on the resale market.  I know you said you can pay cash, but if you have to finance any Disney's preferred financing rate is better than resale and if you have a Disney Visa you can put up to $5000 of the purchase cost on it at 6 months, no interest.  Good luck with your decision and as I'm sure you're aware the DIS boards has the best information and experts to get almost all of your questions answered.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Thanks everyone for the advice. I always research in depth and love the disbaords all the virtual friends.

Jack


----------



## lisah0711

Good luck on your decision, Jack.  Hope that we will be welcoming you home soon!  

One week from today I will be waking up in our 2 bedroom villa for our first trip home!


----------



## peloha86

blackjackdelta said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I always research in depth and love the disbaords all the virtual friends.
> 
> Jack



We researched in depth for 15 years!!!
First DVC intro was SSR, we said no way, how often are we going to Florida?
VGC?  
We waited a LONG time, so I truly understand 

May the Disney force be with you


----------



## Nonsuch

Nonsuch said:


> Signup and watch the webcast for this Saturday.
> New Owner Webcast


Add on price VGC
New member VGC

Add on price BLT
New member BLT


----------



## ACDSNY

peloha86 said:


> We researched in depth for 15 years!!!
> First DVC intro was SSR, we said no way, how often are we going to Florida?
> VGC?
> We waited a LONG time, so I truly understand
> 
> May the Disney force be with you


 
We first started looking at DVC in 2000 when we were planning our first trip to WDW at the Disney Institute.  We firgured this would be a once in a lifetime trip so we pushed DVC aside.  Went to WDW at OKW in 2003, still didn't think it would be for us.  Both of these trip were in 2 bedroom units.  By the time I was planning our 2005 trip I said wake up dummy you keep going to Disney so you might as well own a piece of it.  In between the WDW trips we were going to DL all the time, so we got our feet wet with a resale contract at SSR and we've been hooked ever since.


----------



## IssyHikerBiker

We sent the signed papers for Villas at Grand Californian last Wednesday.   Soon will be an owner of VGC and calling it our home!    We have a reservation for a studio in November.  Can't wait!


----------



## ACDSNY

IssyHikerBiker said:


> We sent the signed papers for Villas at Grand Californian last Wednesday. Soon will be an owner of VGC and calling it our home!  We have a reservation for a studio in November. Can't wait!


 
Welcome Home!  We'll be at the VGC in Nov too.


----------



## rmonty02

IssyHikerBiker said:


> We sent the signed papers for Villas at Grand Californian last Wednesday.   Soon will be an owner of VGC and calling it our home!    We have a reservation for a studio in November.  Can't wait!



WELCOME HOME!!

DL is beautiful in November...Our DL trips were in Nov. the last three years...of course at VGC last year. You'll LOVE it


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

DH and I are proud to add VGC as our second home resort. Added 100 points with $17 off incentive. Couldn't pass it up! Grand Californian is by far my favorite resort. Won't be heading that way until August 2011 for the D23 Expo. Can't wait!


----------



## ACDSNY

LovinmyDisneylife said:


> DH and I are proud to add VGC as our second home resort. Added 100 points with $17 off incentive. Couldn't pass it up! Grand Californian is by far my favorite resort. Won't be heading that way until August 2011 for the D23 Expo. Can't wait!


 
Congrats on your add-on and welcome neighbor!  I'm sure you love your first trip home in Aug 2011.


----------



## mcljr7

We just got back from a 5 night stay at VGC.  If you are looking for a room recommendation, try room 5008 for a 1 bedroom.  We were very lucky-fifth floor, Paradise Pier Theme Park View.  We were actually able to watch World of Color from the balcony.  There were 2 small trees that slightly blocked the show, but it was still remarkable.  It is stunning watching a theme park through your room's windows 24 hours a day.


----------



## nunzia

IssyHikerBiker said:


> We sent the signed papers for Villas at Grand Californian last Wednesday.   Soon will be an owner of VGC and calling it our home!    We have a reservation for a studio in November.  Can't wait!



 WELCOME!!!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

IssyHikerBiker said:


> We sent the signed papers for Villas at Grand Californian last Wednesday.   Soon will be an owner of VGC and calling it our home!    We have a reservation for a studio in November.  Can't wait!




Welcome home!   

Was just on the DVC website checking if a waitlist night came through (Nope )  and noticed that VGC is the "featured" resort.  LOTS of great photos I had not seen before and a 360 tour of a grand villa  (probably the only way I will ever get inside that room)   

The room they use in these promo pics is the side that overlooks redwood creek area/ GRR and I definitely want that room at some point.   Looks prettier than PP does right now.


----------



## lisah0711

IssyHikerBiker said:


> We sent the signed papers for Villas at Grand Californian last Wednesday.   Soon will be an owner of VGC and calling it our home!    We have a reservation for a studio in November.  Can't wait!



 Home!



mcljr7 said:


> We just got back from a 5 night stay at VGC.  If you are looking for a room recommendation, try room 5008 for a 1 bedroom.  We were very lucky-fifth floor, Paradise Pier Theme Park View.  We were actually able to watch World of Color from the balcony.  There were 2 small trees that slightly blocked the show, but it was still remarkable.  It is stunning watching a theme park through your room's windows 24 hours a day.



Thanks for the info!  Will be there ourselves in one short night!


----------



## CaptainsCrew

It is interesting that most don't see the east coast vs west coast thing.  I have known about DVC for years but would never buy in Disneyworld.  Been there several times but go to Disneyland once to twice a year, now three times a year.  There is only one Disneyland.

I am hoping my 370 point suffice, maybe, really maybe, I would use points in Disneyworld. Don't get me wrong, I like to travel, been to China, South America, Egypt, Europe, etc and in the motorhome around most of the western US. I don't think the east coast people get the Disneyland connection for the majority of buyers.


----------



## ACDSNY

CaptainsCrew said:


> It is interesting that most don't see the east coast vs west coast thing. I have known about DVC for years but would never buy in Disneyworld. Been there several times but go to Disneyland once to twice a year, now three times a year. There is only one Disneyland.
> 
> I don't think the east coast people get the Disneyland connection for the majority of buyers.


 
I agree!  We did buy into SSR in 2005, but sold them in order to buy more VGC.  Disneyland will always seem like home to us.


----------



## thelionqueen

CaptainsCrew said:


> It is interesting that most don't see the east coast vs west coast thing.  I have known about DVC for years but would never buy in Disneyworld.  Been there several times but go to Disneyland once to twice a year, now three times a year.  There is only one Disneyland.
> 
> I am hoping my 370 point suffice, maybe, really maybe, I would use points in Disneyworld. Don't get me wrong, I like to travel, been to China, South America, Egypt, Europe, etc and in the motorhome around most of the western US. I don't think the east coast people get the Disneyland connection for the majority of buyers.



There will always be opinions over the eternal debate...Disneyworld vs. Disneyland.  

I think that those of us who consider Disneyland "home" cannot explain our heartfelt connection to Walt's dream, the castle he designed, constructed and enjoyed or the "classic" feel of the resort.

Those who are WDW enthusiasts always tend to generalize Disneyland as "SO small" or you only "need" a "couple days" at DL vs. a week plus @ WDW.

While both opinions are valid, or whether your heart belongs to DL or WDW first, they truly are completely different experiences with their draws and drawbacks.

Having spent every summer of my childhood and teenage years in Anaheim, going to DL day after day, each and every summer, my heart will always love DLR over WDW.  Don't get me wrong, we go to WDW every year, and will probably until the day I die, but DL is the TRUE original and the heartfelt closeness I feel there, I have never felt anywhere else on earth


----------



## CaptainsCrew

Lionqueen, you say it well.  It is in the heart n mind together.  It is similar to trying to explain the importance of the title, Wonderful World of Color, the old mill scene, or the colidascope. Walt's place.  GCV completes the magic.


----------



## franandaj

I definitely LOVE  Disneyland, but that doesn't mean I don't want points so that I can go to WDW every year or every other year! This year I used up almost all my SSR points on last minute trips to VGC where my waitlist came through (still a few months out, but didn't buy enough VGC points for all they stays I've booked).

I love the resorts at WDW and am currently in the market for two resale contracts (VWL and BCV), but I also plan on adding on points at the VGC!  I figure the years that I don't use my WDW points, I can always see about getting on the waitlist for some impromptu stays at VGC...who knows maybe I could even get a 1 br!

But you're right the WDW people just don't "get" DL, it's not about the size of the resort, it's about Walt's Magic touches!


----------



## JoRo

Hi We are back after spending week at VGC in a studio (2nd trip, 1st was in 1 bedroom), here are couple of quick notes.

I didnt know 11 months ago when we booked that we would want one bedroom and that it would be grad nights, that color of world would open, that something with AP for california were going on and Toy Story 3 would open - so it was busy but so much fun to not be rushed.

So feedback on our first DVC studio - i had no idea they gave you 4 paper plates, bowls, small plates and silverware - 4 -  are you kidding me for a family of 4 for 7 days .....so I dont know if they are suppose to charge you more for those but that should be supplied based on your stay, I called and got more.  

We ordered from Vons no problems, the issues were with GC who had our bags in 3 locations and had to delivery them 3 times because cold stuff in frig area and bread water in another ...

My DH walked down (.5 mile) to wonderland Market for booze because we didnt want to wait 2 hours for Vons and have to sign for booze.  He would HIGHLY recommend this market - and the great news I wanted to share THEY DELIVER - so chips, beer, hard liquor, pop market items - 714.535.0127 

VGC studio Wish list: really like some kitchen towels, a magnifying mirror in bathroom and a couple of bowls to cook eggs in or bacon - not sure who to send this request too.


----------



## Nonsuch

JoRo said:


> VGC studio Wish list: really like some kitchen towels, a magnifying mirror in bathroom and a couple of bowls to cook eggs in or bacon - not sure who to send this request too.



Costco sells precooked bacon which heats quickly in the microwave, and is almost as good using a fry pan.

A magnifying mirror is standard in the hotel rooms, but not the Villas


----------



## ACDSNY

Nonsuch said:


> A magnifying mirror is standard in the hotel rooms, but not the Villas


 
I agree the villas need a magnifying mirror.  DVC are you listening?


----------



## funatdisney

thelionqueen said:


> Having spent every summer of my childhood and teenage years in Anaheim, going to DL day after day, each and every summer, my heart will always love DLR over WDW.  Don't get me wrong, we go to WDW every year, and will probably until the day I die, but DL is the TRUE original and the heartfelt closeness I feel there, I have never felt anywhere else on earth



I, too, spent my childhood at Disneyland and feel the same way. There is no other experience than the original. There is something so special at DLR that is lost at WDW. I do and always will visit WDW (and own at SSR because I love to visit WDW), but Disneyland is my home. I am proud that I have given this same love for Disneyland to my DDs.


----------



## donmil723

Pros and cons of our recent stay (early June) in a GCV studio:

Pros
1.  Location to the theme parks and DD cannot be beat!!!
2.  Luxurious padded lounge chairs at the pool.
3.  Robes in the room.
4.  Beautiful decor.

Cons
1.  No refillable mugs.
2.  GCV won't accept delivery of alcohol.
3.  Housekeeping is VERY SLOW about responding.
4.  Polite staff but didn't seem to be as friendly as at WDW.
5.  DD restaurants do not take your KTTW card.

We are BCV owners and while we enjoyed our stay at GCV, we REALLY missed our home resort.  Glad we tried it but don't foresee another visit for several years at least.


----------



## franandaj

JoRo said:


> My DH walked down (.5 mile) to wonderland Market for booze because we didnt want to wait 2 hours for Vons and have to sign for booze.  He would HIGHLY recommend this market - and the great news I wanted to share THEY DELIVER - so chips, beer, hard liquor, pop market items - 714.535.0127



Thanks for the information...did they have any grocery items like spaghetti sauce in a jar or canned goods?  Someone on another list was asking about that, and I'd love to be able to help them out, if they had it.


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> Thanks for the information...did they have any grocery items like spaghetti sauce in a jar or canned goods?  Someone on another list was asking about that, and I'd love to be able to help them out, if they had it.



We got from them things like bread, milk, cereal, sandwiches, eggs..so I think they'd have other basic items as well.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Could someone please re-reference to the Whitewater snacks grocery list.

Thanks


----------



## wildernessDad

We added on 50 points at VGC. Will you accept me as a member of this honorable group?

Now we own at all three of the Peter Dominick themed resorts!


----------



## bluecruiser

blackjackdelta said:


> Could someone please re-reference to the Whitewater snacks grocery list.
> 
> Thanks



Hopefully this link will work, not sure if you have to be logged into the DVC member website first:
http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...groceryorder/GroceryList_GrandCalifornian.pdf


----------



## Disney Princess

wildernessDad said:


> We added on 50 points at VGC. Will you accept me as a member of this honorable group?
> 
> Now we own at all three of the Peter Dominick themed resorts!



My vote doesn't count for much, but I accept and welcome you!!!  We only have 100 points at VGC, and we are anxiously awaiting our first trip there next May!!!    Everyone on this thread has been extremely helpful to us.


----------



## kikiq

wildernessDad said:


> We added on 50 points at VGC. Will you accept me as a member of this honorable group?
> 
> Now we own at all three of the Peter Dominick themed resorts!



Welcome Home!!!


----------



## kikiq

I'm celebrating...I was able to get a 2 bdrm for Memorial Day Weekend 

Now just have to wait to reserve the pool cabana and we are set!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Disney Princess said:


> My vote doesn't count for much, but I accept and welcome you!!!  We only have 100 points at VGC, and we are anxiously awaiting our first trip there next May!!!    Everyone on this thread has been extremely helpful to us.





kikiq said:


> Welcome Home!!!



Thanks!  I'll try to get a signature photo as soon as I can!


----------



## lisah0711

wildernessDad said:


> Thanks!  I'll try to get a signature photo as soon as I can!



Welcome Home, WD!


----------



## nunzia

wildernessDad said:


> We added on 50 points at VGC. Will you accept me as a member of this honorable group?
> 
> Now we own at all three of the Peter Dominick themed resorts!



Welcome!


----------



## wbl2745

blackjackdelta said:


> Could someone please re-reference to the Whitewater snacks grocery list.
> 
> Thanks



You can also look at this thread which is a trip report from our visit last April. I took some photos at White Water Snacks of the grocery section. It is VERY limited and the prices are quite high. If you have a car you want to go to a grocery market instead of relying on White Water.


----------



## wildernessDad

lisah0711 said:


> Welcome Home, WD!





nunzia said:


> Welcome!



Thanks!  I guess we're lodge animals, lisah0711!


----------



## funatdisney

Well interesting turn of events...I rented a one bedroom at the VGC for the first week of Dec. SO I have this reservation and the question is...do I keep the reservation or do I cancel it and rent the points out again?? I have already changed the reservation to my name and changed a few nights to fit our schedule.


----------



## lulubelle

I'm not sure what the nature of your question is, but I would GO, GO, GO!

We are staying Dec 11-3 and cannot wait to experience all the magic of Christmas time at the DLR.  It's so heart warming and beautiful.


----------



## lisah0711

wildernessDad said:


> Thanks!  I guess we're lodge animals, lisah0711!





Just returned from a three night stay in Room 3500 at VGC which is a dedicated two bedroom and thought that I would share a few pictures:

The living room:





Master bedroom:





Second bedroom:





Looking back toward kitchen:





And a final picture early morning of the day that we left:





Be right back with WOC photos!


----------



## lisah0711

And now for some WOC pictures:











Right after the lights were turned back on after the show:





And a daytime view:





You can definitely see part of WOC and hear all of it very well from this room.  But I have to admit that I slept through two 11:15 pm shows, too, so it isn't too loud.  You can feel the heat from the flames on the balcony.     I enjoyed the shows from our room almost as much as the one I saw from the preferred dining location!   

We saw WOC with prefered dining on Wednesday.  Do not eat at Wine Country Trattoria if you can help it as the food was absolutely horrible.  

I had a message from my Guide one day telling me that VGC is about to sell out and there is a price increase on July 1st -- in case I was interested.  That is the first time he has ever called while we were on vacation.

We had a problem with a funky smell in the fridge.  Housekeeping worked on it for two days.  I reported it again when we left at 7 am on Saturday so hopefully the next folks won't have that problem.  

I really loved VGC and am very glad that I have enough points to go once a year for a few nights.  

If you have any questions just let me know!


----------



## funatdisney

lulubelle said:


> I'm not sure what the nature of your question is, but I would GO, GO, GO!
> 
> We are staying Dec 11-3 and cannot wait to experience all the magic of Christmas time at the DLR.  It's so heart warming and beautiful.



Well I should rent it out and we are going for a 4 day stay in a one bedroom in Oct. I am thinking it would be a treat to stay during the Christmas Holiday, but would it be too soon after the Oct. trip? As it is, I go to DLR for a few day trips a year. I guess I want  to be convinced to go.

Also that would be the weekend for the Candlelight Procession.


----------



## kerickson

funatdisney said:


> Well I should rent it out and we are going for a 4 day stay in a one bedroom in Oct. I am thinking it would be a treat to stay during the Christmas Holiday, but would it be too soon after the Oct. trip? As it is, I go to DLR for a few day trips a year. I guess I want  to be convinced to go.
> 
> Also that would be the weekend for the Candlelight Procession.



You've come to the right place if you want to be talked into going, and the wrong place if you don't.    That said, if you don't want to go I'd cancel so someone else can enjoy this premium time at VGC.  Have you ever stayed during Christmas?  The resort is beautiful.  Last year we went to DL in May, August, DCL Oct and then DL again in Dec.  I had the same concerns about our Dec trip, but it gave us a chance to enjoy the unique Christmas elements without feeling like we had to go on all the usual rides...

You may already know this, I believe you have to be with in 30 days of check in to rent a pre-booked reservation.  If you want to rent you'll need to cancel, get a renter and try for the dates they want...


----------



## KarenB

Lisah0771-great pictures! We will be there in a few weeks! quick question....is there free wifi?


----------



## mcljr7

Yes there is free wifi.


----------



## nunzia

funatdisney said:


> Well I should rent it out and we are going for a 4 day stay in a one bedroom in Oct. I am thinking it would be a treat to stay during the Christmas Holiday, but would it be too soon after the Oct. trip? As it is, I go to DLR for a few day trips a year. I guess I want  to be convinced to go.
> 
> Also that would be the weekend for the Candlelight Procession.



I'd go! I'd love to see the Candlelight Procession


----------



## lisah0711

KarenB said:


> Lisah0771-great pictures! We will be there in a few weeks! quick question....is there free wifi?



We didn't use the free wifi but just plugged into the free internet connection. We like to download our pictures every day in case the camera gets lost or broken.


----------



## bigAWL

Just bought 480 points while on the Northern European Disney Cruise last week.  We're east coasters, but they had some good incentives on the cruise for VGC.  And now we have an excuse to head to CA.  I've always wanted to see Disneyland.

PS, I've also seen it abbreviated GCV.  Is one or the other preferred by most?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> We added on 50 points at VGC. Will you accept me as a member of this honorable group?
> 
> Now we own at all three of the Peter Dominick themed resorts!



Another congrats WD!  



KarenB said:


> Lisah0771-great pictures! We will be there in a few weeks! quick question....is there free wifi?



Yes!    All the DL hotels have had free wifi for a few years and that now includes VGC.  



bigAWL said:


> Just bought 480 points while on the Northern European Disney Cruise last week.  We're east coasters, but they had some good incentives on the cruise for VGC.  And now we have an excuse to head to CA.  I've always wanted to see Disneyland.
> 
> PS, I've also seen it abbreviated GCV.  Is one or the other preferred by most?



Congrats and welcome home bigAWL!  I kept going back and forth on GCV/VGC.  When I went to the presentation at BLT the kept emphasizing it's the Villas at the Grand Californian so I've settled on VGC.  But - we know what GCV means too.


----------



## godalejunior

bigAWL said:


> Just bought 480 points while on the Northern European Disney Cruise last week.  We're east coasters, but they had some good incentives on the cruise for VGC.  And now we have an excuse to head to CA.  I've always wanted to see Disneyland.
> 
> PS, I've also seen it abbreviated GCV.  Is one or the other preferred by most?



Would you mind sharing what type of incentives were available for VGC on your cruise?


----------



## funatdisney

kerickson said:


> You've come to the right place if you want to be talked into going, and the wrong place if you don't.    That said, if you don't want to go I'd cancel so someone else can enjoy this premium time at VGC.  Have you ever stayed during Christmas?  The resort is beautiful.  Last year we went to DL in May, August, DCL Oct and then DL again in Dec.  I had the same concerns about our Dec trip, but it gave us a chance to enjoy the unique Christmas elements without feeling like we had to go on all the usual rides...
> 
> You may already know this, I believe you have to be with in 30 days of check in to rent a pre-booked reservation.  If you want to rent you'll need to cancel, get a renter and try for the dates they want...



We have stayed during Christmas before, but before the Grand was built. I WOULD just live to go during this time. I have been thinking of staying next Christmas. I am thinkingthat because this cancellation came up, why not this year instead. On top of that I was able to easily get my date changes for a one bedroom to fit my schedule and soon after, one bedrooms are mostly booked! At least, maybe, I was able to give someone their waitlist wish.

I am aware of the 30 day rule for this board. I have a June UY, so I could cancel and regain full use of my points. The only way I would rent this reservation is if I really couldn't go. Meaning, I plan on going, then something came up and I couldn't go. That is why I am questioning what to do with my points at this time.

BTW, I DID pick this thread to post this questions because, I will admit, I want to be convinced!


----------



## funatdisney

nunzia said:


> I'd go! I'd love to see the Candlelight Procession



 

I gone before, but it has been years. The last time I so this was when Dick Van **** narrated it. That was special!!


----------



## BeccaG

funatdisney said:


> I gone before, but it has been years. The last time I so this was when Dick Van **** narrated it. That was special!!





Wait did the board just edit Dick VanDyke's name?  That would be hilarious!


----------



## Longhairbear

BeccaG said:


> Wait did the board just edit Dick VanDyke's name?  That would be hilarious!


I got a good laugh from that too!
If you are around the parks Wed& Thurs, keep an eye out for us. We're going to the Thurs afternoon Aulani presentation. WOC both nights.


----------



## bigAWL

godalejunior said:


> Would you mind sharing what type of incentives were available for VGC on your cruise?


 

If I recall everything it included:

$300 shipboard credit
Sep 2009 use year with a full 2009 points and 2010 points to be added in a few months
Discount on the points at $90 per.
There was some other smaller thing, but I forget without the paperwork in front of me.

Those were based on the number of points we bought. The incentives were lower (or higher cost per point) if you purchased fewer points.


----------



## funatdisney

BeccaG said:


> Wait did the board just edit Dick VanDyke's name?  That would be hilarious!



They did! I thought it was funny too. It must be a software alert built in. I noticed you were able to post it. I looked up his name on Google to make sure I spelled it right. There is a space between the Van and ****. You didn't add the space and that must be why you were able to post it. Funny, huh? It did it again! It must be the the word itself.


----------



## mfortis

We just bought 100 add-on points!


----------



## Disney Princess

mfortis said:


> We just bought 100 add-on points!



Congrats on the add-on!


----------



## 8timesblessed

We just bought 100 add on points! I'm so excited. My kids had such a fun time in May so now it will make it easier to go and stay in the GV since the 2 bedroom won't hold our family of 10. Hoping to plan for an early December trip next year!


----------



## funatdisney

8timesblessed and mfortis Welcome home!   You will love your new digs!


----------



## funatdisney

Ok I have made a decision about my booking on a one bedroom in Dec. (renter had canceled and I am considering using it myself.)  First, some back round. I do have 210 points that I can rent out, but I was going to use them for a May trip, since I have rented what I really could not use anyway. I have decided to not go DLR in May and go in Dec instead.

I have been reading thread on DLR for Halloween (going for a 4 stay day in Oct.) and Christmas. I am getting excited about the opportunity to go during the Holiday season. So that is it. I will be going to VGC on Dec. 3 to Dec. 5. 

Anyone else going the same weekend?


----------



## RweTHEREyet

bigAWL said:


> Just bought 480 points while on the Northern European Disney Cruise last week.  We're east coasters, but they had some good incentives on the cruise for VGC.  And now we have an excuse to head to CA.  I've always wanted to see Disneyland.
> 
> PS, I've also seen it abbreviated GCV.  Is one or the other preferred by most?



When you talk to Member Services, they call it VGC for Villas at the Grand Californian Resort and Spa.


----------



## Nonsuch

funatdisney said:


> I have been reading thread on DLR for Halloween (going for a 4 stay day in Oct.) and Christmas. I am getting excited about the opportunity to go during the Holiday season. So that is it. I will be going to VGC on Dec. 3 to Dec. 5.


I'm arriving Dec. 5, which I hope will be the weekend for Candlelight.

The special fireworks and Ghost Galaxy are worth an October trip, and Mickey Halloween Party in DL should add something new.


----------



## jforever52

We just purchased 250 points at VGC!!!  I'm so excited to be part of the DVC family!


----------



## funatdisney

Nonsuch said:


> I'm arriving Dec. 5, which I hope will be the weekend for Candlelight.
> 
> The special fireworks and Ghost Galaxy are worth an October trip, and Mickey Halloween Party in DL should add something new.



The Candlelight Processional is usually the first weekend in Dec. Of course, we won't know for sure until maybe Oct. or Nov. I am sure there are others here that know more about it. I have only gone once before. There is usually two shows each for Saturady and Sunday.

I have tickets for Oct 26 for Mickey's Halloween Party. (I have an AP). I have gone to every Halloween Party at DCA and am looking forward to experiencing it at DL. Ghost Galaxy really scared my pants off last year, but I do look forward to it again. My girl's school district takes one week off in Oct., so we go every year to the Grand Californian. We were good candidates for owning at VGC.


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

jforever52 said:


> We just purchased 250 points at VGC!!!  I'm so excited to be part of the DVC family!


Welcome home neighbor


----------



## KPeterso

I just added on 50 points to VGC, so I hope I can join this group.  I live super close, but love mini getaways (and my birthday of course). I needed more points, and more than a 7 month window.

I am currently on the wait list for some days in December. 

How soon can I call after my add on to book a Feb date? I don't want to wait until 7 months now. Guess I will call and ask that question.


----------



## kerickson

KPeterso said:


> I just added on 50 points to VGC, so I hope I can join this group.  I live super close, but love mini getaways (and my birthday of course). I needed more points, and more than a 7 month window.
> 
> I am currently on the wait list for some days in December.
> 
> How soon can I call after my add on to book a Feb date? I don't want to wait until 7 months now. Guess I will call and ask that question.



Did you buy through Disney?  If yes then I think you can call and book immediately.  You should already see your points in your account.

Welcome Home!!!


----------



## lulubelle

Welcome to all the new purchasers and people who have added on. 
I wish I could add more points, too, but it is not in the cards for us right now.

The resort is the best, I simply love it!


----------



## franandaj

KPeterso said:


> I just added on 50 points to VGC, so I hope I can join this group.  I live super close, but love mini getaways (and my birthday of course). I needed more points, and more than a 7 month window.
> 
> I am currently on the wait list for some days in December.
> 
> How soon can I call after my add on to book a Feb date? I don't want to wait until 7 months now. Guess I will call and ask that question.



Welcome! I can't imagine that you live closer than I do and I'm still going to add more points (hopefully before they sell out!).  The points should be in your account already, book away!


----------



## kikiq

KPeterso said:


> I just added on 50 points to VGC, so I hope I can join this group.  I live super close, but love mini getaways (and my birthday of course). I needed more points, and more than a 7 month window.



We live just a hop, skip and jump down the freeway and we had to buy points to spend our anniversary there in July...11 months.  Then we treated the family to one night on Memorial Day weekend, wowed them, they loved it...need more points at 11 months.  It makes perfect sense to me.

Welcome Home!!!


----------



## ACDSNY

Welcome to all our new neighbors!!!

I still think VGC is the Best Kept Secret of DVC.


----------



## bumbershoot

RweTHEREyet said:


> When you talk to Member Services, they call it VGC for Villas at the Grand Californian Resort and Spa.



My guide (in Anaheim) just calls it The Grand.


----------



## wdw4life

Another local here who lives close, about 30 minutes on a good traffic day.  Welcome to all the new owners!  

I'm sitting in my third floor studio that overlooks the nature trail.  This is the first time I've had this view and it's nice.  Very relaxing.  I just love being here so I don't mind what I get!


----------



## WEDWAY100

I live in FL, but just bought 200 points last week at the VGC.  I bought in CA because I will get more use out of the 11 month window there.  I am planning a trip May 2011 to use the VGC, but have already set up some time at WDW as well.  I am already realizing that 200 points might not be enough, but it will have to do for a few years!


----------



## funatdisney

bumbershoot said:


> My guide (in Anaheim) just calls it The Grand.



Now he has the right idea!!


----------



## KPeterso

Irvine here. So about 20 minutes away from VGC. On my 2 visits before buying VGC points, I got the exact same studio twice. It was a handicap one on the first floor. I refuse to stay there a third time. I will now be requesting an upper floor with theme park view. I had a view of walkway. And the one time, there was a big truck parked there 2 days in row working.  Just did not waork for me.


----------



## wl1117

I don't think I've posted here before, but if I'm repeating myself please forgive me. 

We have 150 points at VGC. This was our 4th DVC purchase. We bought during the presales for existing DVC owners that purchased in California...even though our first purchase was in Florida, our rep had moved to Cali and become a rep there, so our 2nd & 3rd purchases were technically bought in California.  

Anyways, we LOVE going to DL and have already made 2 trips Home, with another scheduled for February (our 2nd DL trip taking guests!)


----------



## DenLo

As owners of the VGC, I thought you all would be interested in this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37249558&postcount=1


----------



## rmonty02

DenLo said:


> As owners of the VGC, I thought you all would be interested in this thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37249558&postcount=1



Thanks! Great info. Sadly I'm not there but what a great perk for what will be a BUSY day at DL! 
Happy INDEPENDENCE day!!!

And HOME to all the new VCG owners!


----------



## rmonty02

bumbershoot said:


> My guide (in Anaheim) just calls it The Grand.



Would that be....Jim


----------



## DenLo

rmonty02 said:


> Thanks! Great info. Sadly I'm not there but what a great perk for what will be a BUSY day at DL!
> Happy INDEPENDENCE day!!!
> 
> And HOME to all the new VCG owners!



This perk isn't going to be a one time shot.  It's a continuing perk, so perhaps the next time you go you can use it.


----------



## godalejunior

Just added another 75 points today...wanted to do so before sell out!


----------



## Nonsuch

KPeterso said:


> Irvine here. So about 20 minutes away from VGC. On my 2 visits before buying VGC points, I got the exact same studio twice. It was a handicap one on the first floor. I refuse to stay there a third time. I will now be requesting an upper floor with theme park view. I had a view of walkway. And the one time, there was a big truck parked there 2 days in row working.  Just did not waork for me.



Getting one of the worst Villas twice, is very bad luck.  I would hate to stay in a ground floor unit, and always request a high floor.

Good luck on your next visit


----------



## wbl2745

Nonsuch said:


> I would hate to stay in a ground floor unit, and always request a high floor.:



I'm glad there are all types in this crazy world. We had a two bedroom dedicated on the ground floor facing Redwood Creek and loved it. There was no waiting for the elevator when getting back to the room. The patio was a little larger than the decks above and we could walk straight out on to a path that ran over to the swimming pools.


----------



## Nonsuch

wbl2745 said:


> I'm glad there are all types in this crazy world.


May all our room requests be granted


----------



## kikiq

KPeterso said:


> Irvine here. So about 20 minutes away from VGC. On my 2 visits before buying VGC points, I got the exact same studio twice. It was a handicap one on the first floor. I refuse to stay there a third time. I will now be requesting an upper floor with theme park view. I had a view of walkway. And the one time, there was a big truck parked there 2 days in row working.  Just did not waork for me.



We were in the 1 bdrm attached to that studio one night on Memorial Day weekend. It worked for our family because everyone was swimming and the door to the pool area was right out the living room door.  Don't know that I would want that villa for any longer stay.  But it was a last minute reservation so can't complain. When we stayed for my birthday, we had a second floor studio with a Grizzly Peak view.


----------



## franandaj

kikiq said:


> We were in the 1 bdrm attached to that studio one night on Memorial Day weekend. It worked for our family because everyone was swimming and the door to the pool area was right out the living room door.  Don't know that I would want that villa for any longer stay.  But it was a last minute reservation so can't complain. When we stayed for my birthday, we had a second floor studio with a Grizzly Peak view.



Hey! What night were you there? Sunday? We had that room originally for Saturday and Sunday, for the Taste Event, but decided that we didn't want to hang around that long on a holiday weekend so we canceled the Sunday night back in April.  I thought it would be a good room for those wanting to use the pool...next time we stay in a 1 br, we didn't ask for the HAV because it really didn't give us any additional benefit. We'd rather have the park view.


----------



## kikiq

franandaj said:


> Hey! What night were you there? Sunday? We had that room originally for Saturday and Sunday, for the Taste Event, but decided that we didn't want to hang around that long on a holiday weekend so we canceled the Sunday night back in April.  I thought it would be a good room for those wanting to use the pool...next time we stay in a 1 br, we didn't ask for the HAV because it really didn't give us any additional benefit. We'd rather have the park view.



Yes, that's the room.  If you canceled in April, I must have called right after you canceled.  My niece decided the beginning of April that she wanted to spend her birthday at Disneyland, which of course was too late to book the entire weekend.  I asked on a whim the morning I was attempting to get a room in July and it was available...I must thank you for canceling .  But now that we have VGC points, I already booked a 2 bdrm for the entire weekend next year.


----------



## franandaj

kikiq said:


> Yes, that's the room.  If you canceled in April, I must have called right after you canceled.  My niece decided the beginning of April that she wanted to spend her birthday at Disneyland, which of course was too late to book the entire weekend.  I asked on a whim the morning I was attempting to get a room in July and it was available...I must thank you for canceling .  But now that we have VGC points, I already booked a 2 bdrm for the entire weekend next year.



You got me curious, so I looked it up, I canceled on the 24th of March, so that was at least a week that it was available. I'm glad that another DISer was able to get the reservation.  I wanted that weekend because it was the end of F&W so I've already made my ressies for what will hopefully be opening weekend and will make mine for what will hopefully be closing weekend in a little over a week. 

We are refinancing a property we own and when we get the green light on the approval, I'll be buying more VGC points and putting in offers on two resale contracts that I have my eye on! Then I'll just make reservations for every weekend of F&W and cancel them as the schedules are released!


----------



## dcfromva

We stayed in 1508 (a 1BR) from 23-28 Jun.  It is on the ground floor with a view of PP.   You can see the top 3/4 of Mickey's Fun Wheel, the top of CA Screaming and the main pole for the Zephr from this room.  There is a nice landscaped garden to look at as well.   You could not see much of the World of Color--just the top bits of light.   My sister's family had a 4th floor PP view and a very good view of the WOC show--though even from that vantage point it was difficult to make out the projections. 

  We enjoyed being on the ground floor (but also enjoyed visiting my sister's room to watch WOC  )

  We did the Ariel's Groto WOC package while we were there.  We were seated right on time.  The meal was okay.  I liked the dessert the best.    The preferred viewing area still left something to be desired--I could see, but it was not a clear unobstructed view.  The lady in front of me was right in my line of sight and was having trouble seeing.  She kept moving her head to the right or left to get a better view.  I had to move my head opposite her in order to see.   I also felt packed in. 

  Friday evening we did the Fantasmic dessert package.  This was a really nice experience and I hope we are able to do it again sometime.

   Saturday, DH and I also tried the WOC pinic lunch (chicken) option.  We had signed up for it in advance.  The meal was okay, but we elected not to use the FPes which were in the Yellow section. We were feeling pretty tired and didn't want to tackle all the standing in close quarters again...  (The view from my sister's room was pretty good and she had chairs. )

    I love our visits to DL--especially in the summertime.  The weather was sooo nice!


----------



## wdw4life

I just got back from a 4th of July stay.  Was in a studio, room 3516.  It ovelooked the RCCT.  If I looked to the left I could see the pool and if I looked to the right I saw more trees.  Was able to watch the DL fireworks from the balcony so that was a nice bonus.  Loved once the fireworks were done I walked back into the room and didn't have to fight the crowds.   Another great stay!


----------



## funatdisney

I have been very luckly with my rooms at VGC, but I have also learned to request a room above the third floor. I really have no desire to have a ground floor room, but I wouldn't complain if I did. I haven't gone as far as requesting pool side or park side room. I figured that I will be going to VGC many many times in the future and leave a little excitement as what side the room I would be in is located. As for viewing the World of Color from my room, the World of Color will be showing for a very long time, so I should have a park side room sooner or later.


----------



## nunzia

I'm surprised that you could see fireworks from a DVC villa..nice  Also, has anyone yet tried the DVC viewing platform area? How does that work? Where is the door to this?


----------



## funatdisney

I completely forgot about the viewing platform. Now I am wondering, too.


----------



## tjkraz

nunzia said:


> I'm surprised that you could see fireworks from a DVC villa..nice  Also, has anyone yet tried the DVC viewing platform area? How does that work? Where is the door to this?



The door is up on the 6th floor.  Any valid Grand Californian room key will allow entry to the platform.

It's a very nice room with its own set of restrooms.  Unfortunately it does not provide a very good view of World of Color.  The water show was almost certainly still under development when the hotel expansion was finalized.  Hotel designers may have hoped for a better view of WoC, but things just didn't pan out that way.  The viewing angle is elevated and off to the side, meaning that many of the effects are not presented properly.  Images on the water screens are very difficult to make out.  Also, some park attractions mar the view.  The Zephyr is right in the middle of the show from that angle.  

On the bright side they do pipe-in the show soundtrack and it's unlikely there will ever be a crowd in that room.    I guess it's a decent alternative for those who are unable to obtain FastPasses, don't have theme park admission for the day, don't want to walk back down to the park, etc.  A first time viewer will probably be lost trying to watch from up there but it isn't awful for a repeat viewing.


----------



## funatdisney

I thought that would be the case when I visited the viewing area when VGC first opened. You make some good points about it being "a decent alternative for those who are unable to obtain FastPasses, don't have theme park admission for the day, don't want to walk back down to the park, etc. " I guess I should add binoculars to my packing list.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

nunzia said:


> I'm surprised that you could see fireworks from a DVC villa..nice  Also, has anyone yet tried the DVC viewing platform area? How does that work? Where is the door to this?



Yes, I did on opening night.  First I saw it from in the park and then for the 3rd show I watched from the viewing platform.  Tim has pretty much described it.

Funny thing was they had a security guard out on the platform and then two more inside the halls that night.  My best guess was for crowd control - which, including myself, totaled 9 people!  

It would be my last choice for viewing of all options.  First if from the new viewing area they built.  Second is from another spot around PP and the platform would be the last choice if I hadn't gotten a FP or wasn't going into the park.


----------



## Nonsuch

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It would be my last choice for viewing of all options.  First if from the new viewing area they built.  Second is from another spot around PP and the platform would be the last choice if I hadn't gotten a FP or wasn't going into the park.



You forgot to include watching from the balcony of the Grand Villa 
GV will have a much better vieing angle


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> You forgot to include watching from the balcony of the Grand Villa
> GV will have a much better vieing angle



  That actually did cross my mind but I decided to stick the options that have a possibility of happening for me!


----------



## gkrykewy

Does anyone know if the free in-room internet (for DVC guests) is wired only, or if wifi is also available? If wired only, is the wifi in shared resort areas (i.e., lobby, etc) also free for DVC guests?



KAT4DISNEY said:


> First if from the new viewing area they built.



Where is the new viewing area?


----------



## Nonsuch

gkrykewy said:


> Does anyone know if the free in-room internet (for DVC guests) is wired only, or if wifi is also available? If wired only, is the wifi in shared resort areas (i.e., lobby, etc) also free for DVC guests?


There is free WiFi in the VGC rooms, and throughout the hotel.
The 1-bedroom villa has wired internet located on the desk of the bedroom.


----------



## gkrykewy

Great, thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gkrykewy said:


> Where is the new viewing area?



It's the area that they have most of the Fast passes for to view the show right on the water.  It's just before the Zephyr and by the new Little Mermaid ride they are building.


----------



## marts35

I think everyone must be at the Villas enjoying World of Color and all the fun things at Disneyland instead of posting on the board.  This is exactly why I couldn't get reservations last minute for this week.  I'm learning...and will book earlier next time.  Enjoy everyone!


----------



## wdw4life

I tried for a last minute reservation ,too.  Didn't get it.  I also tried for one in September and couldn't get that one either.


----------



## franandaj

I got one back when Destination D was announced, now we just need to get tickets!


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> I got one back when Destination D was announced, now we just need to get tickets!



Ditto..but I got reservations off site  (I would have had to borrow points and if I couldn't get to Destination D I'd lose them). I'll call tomorrow IF I get tickets and get on a waistlist..anyone want to cancel their studio for that time frame


----------



## VallCopen

We just got home from 10 nights in a 2 bedroom villa and I am already missing it.  We got the exact same room we had back in November, 4500, so now we feel like that really is our home.  Had a nice view of the World of Color although we couldn't see the projections it was still very nice to watch.  Had plans to do AG for dinner but my 12 year old got sick and couldn't leave her room.  Plus the earthquake the day before cancelled all the WOC shows that night so I was a bit scared that they might cancel them again and I didn't want to pay for dinner and get tickets to a no show - show.

Just an FYI I called last week to change some reservations we made in November and had no problem booking a 2 bedroom, we also booked a studio for 1 night but that one was taken on some of the nights we wanted.  We did release the one bedroom for anyone interested.  All in all I thought it was pretty good that I could even get that changed being only 4 months away.

Love the Villas at the Grand!!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

VallCopen said:


> We just got home from 10 nights in a 2 bedroom villa and I am already missing it. We got the exact same room we had back in November, 4500, so now we feel like that really is our home. Had a nice view of the World of Color although we couldn't see the projections it was still very nice to watch. Had plans to do AG for dinner but my 12 year old got sick and couldn't leave her room. Plus the earthquake the day before cancelled all the WOC shows that night so I was a bit scared that they might cancel them again and I didn't want to pay for dinner and get tickets to a no show - show.
> 
> Just an FYI I called last week to change some reservations we made in November and had no problem booking a 2 bedroom, we also booked a studio for 1 night but that one was taken on some of the nights we wanted. We did release the one bedroom for anyone interested. All in all I thought it was pretty good that I could even get that changed being only 4 months away.
> 
> Love the Villas at the Grand!!!


 Glad you you had a great visit. Summer finally here!

Jack


----------



## MCSfromWA

VallCopen said:


> We just got home from 10 nights in a 2 bedroom villa and I am already missing it.  We got the exact same room we had back in November, 4500, so now we feel like that really is our home.  Had a nice view of the World of Color although we couldn't see the projections it was still very nice to watch.  Had plans to do AG for dinner but my 12 year old got sick and couldn't leave her room.  Plus the earthquake the day before cancelled all the WOC shows that night so I was a bit scared that they might cancel them again and I didn't want to pay for dinner and get tickets to a no show - show.
> 
> Just an FYI I called last week to change some reservations we made in November and had no problem booking a 2 bedroom, we also booked a studio for 1 night but that one was taken on some of the nights we wanted.  We did release the one bedroom for anyone interested.  All in all I thought it was pretty good that I could even get that changed being only 4 months away.
> 
> Love the Villas at the Grand!!!



Wow!  We were in 4500 also from 6-23 thru 6-29!  We wondered who would follow us in that villa.    I loved the location and enjoyed watching the WOC from the balconey.  We love the villas, too!


----------



## gkrykewy

Just about 10 weeks now until we spend a week in a studio at your lovely home resort! Can't wait. Requested a high floor with a theme park view, but it seems as if all the view types are great.


----------



## VallCopen

MCSfromWA said:


> Wow!  We were in 4500 also from 6-23 thru 6-29!  We wondered who would follow us in that villa.    I loved the location and enjoyed watching the WOC from the balconey.  We love the villas, too!



WOW!!!  What do you think the chances are of finding the person who stayed in your room just before or after you on the DIS boards (or anywhere for that matter), and it looks like we are both from Washington????  That is crazy.  I wish you could of left us all your fridge condiments and such.

Love this room, we wish we could get it every trip.


----------



## franandaj

VallCopen said:


> WOW!!!  What do you think the chances are of finding the person who stayed in your room just before or after you on the DIS boards (or anywhere for that matter), and it looks like we are both from Washington????  That is crazy.  I wish you could of left us all your fridge condiments and such.
> 
> Love this room, we wish we could get it every trip.



Me and kikiq (I know I didn't get that right) had the same thing. I cancelled one night on memorial day weekend and she got the night that i cancelled, we are both locals, it was funny when she posted about her stay and I realized she got the room the night we canceled because as locals we can stay one night and it's totally fun!


----------



## franandaj

I got my Destination-D tickets this morning! Anyone else going?


----------



## MCSfromWA

VallCopen said:


> WOW!!!  What do you think the chances are of finding the person who stayed in your room just before or after you on the DIS boards (or anywhere for that matter), and it looks like we are both from Washington????  That is crazy.  I wish you could of left us all your fridge condiments and such.
> 
> Love this room, we wish we could get it every trip.



That is pretty crazy.  And that we are both from Washington state!  We will have to better coordinate in the future so that we can leave the condiments next time.    I really like the location but I know that we will have a different villa when we next go in October because we reserved a 1 bedroom for that stay.  I think after the October trip it will have to be a 2 bedroom villa because I really appreciated the extra space.  So did my family.


----------



## wdw4life

franandaj said:


> I got my Destination-D tickets this morning! Anyone else going?



I am!  I've been on the waitlist for a studio since the beginning of March and I'm not holding my breath it will come through.  Booked a room at the DLH JIC.


----------



## franandaj

wdw4life said:


> I am!  I've been on the waitlist for a studio since the beginning of March and I'm not holding my breath it will come through.  Booked a room at the DLH JIC.



I think I got the last one bedroom in the beginning of March, I waitlisted for Thursday night and it came through within about a week. We're staying Th, F & Sat.


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> I got my Destination-D tickets this morning! Anyone else going?



We are. (friend and I..DH likes Disney, but is not a freakish sort). We're staying through Sunday since they announced the Scavenger Hunt...


----------



## franandaj

nunzia said:


> We are. (friend and I..DH likes Disney, but is not a freakish sort). We're staying through Sunday since they announced the Scavenger Hunt...



We thought after two days of presentations that we would be way too tired for the scavenger hunt (fatigue issues related to disability). So instead we're going to have brunch at Goofy's!


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> We thought after two days of presentations that we would be way too tired for the scavenger hunt (fatigue issues related to disability). So instead we're going to have brunch at Goofy's!



That works too! I'm sure we will be awful at the Hunt..we're big fans but compared to many, total dolts...soo...just trying it as something we've never done before.


----------



## ajf1007

We're going 10/2 - 10/9, booked a 2 bedbroom, but I didn't put a request in for a specific room.  Any suggestions?  Also, does anyone know how much it is to rent a cabana by the pool?


----------



## blackjackdelta

ajf1007 said:


> We're going 10/2 - 10/9, booked a 2 bedbroom, but I didn't put a request in for a specific room. Any suggestions? Also, does anyone know how much it is to rent a cabana by the pool?


 
Poster on another thread said $110/ half day, $180/whole day.

Jack


----------



## sierranevada

ajf1007 said:


> We're going 10/2 - 10/9, booked a 2 bedbroom, but I didn't put a request in for a specific room.  Any suggestions?  Also, does anyone know how much it is to rent a cabana by the pool?



we had #3522 (a dedicated 2 bdrm) and it had an awesome view of WoC!  And Jack is correct on cabana prices.


----------



## Nonsuch

sierranevada said:


> we had #3522 (a dedicated 2 bdrm) and it had an awesome view of WoC!


Please post some pictures of the view from 3522 (WoC and daytime) 
Thanks.


----------



## buzzboysmom

Subscribing


----------



## kikiq

blackjackdelta said:


> Poster on another thread said $110/ half day, $180/whole day.
> 
> Jack



And if the prices seem a little pricey, try to find any chairs/lounge chairs on a beautiful sunny day without the June Gloom especially the holiday weekends.  I think it's well worth every penny to have chairs reserved, frig with water, fruit plate AND a flat screen TV in the cabana.  At least that what was offered over Memorial Day weekend.

Also saves wondering where there will be shade or sun if you decide to camp out all day.


----------



## Disney Princess

ajf1007 said:


> We're going 10/2 - 10/9, booked a 2 bedbroom, but I didn't put a request in for a specific room.  Any suggestions?  Also, does anyone know how much it is to rent a cabana by the pool?



I wouldn't request a specific room number as most people agree that limits the room assigners abilities.  If that room is not available, they won't know what to give you.  I personally requested high floor, theme park view.  We would rather be high up than looking at a specific something, so we put that first.  We did theme park view second as it would be nice, but not a deal-breaker.  If you specifically want a WoC view, make sure you say "Paradise Pier" theme park view so they know.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Nonsuch

ajf1007 said:


> We're going 10/2 - 10/9, booked a 2 bedbroom, but I didn't put a request in for a specific room.  Any suggestions?


Did you book a lockoff or dedicated 2-bedroom?
This is a color coded map of the villas.

3522 is a dedicated 2-bedroom located directly below the Grand Villa, and will have the best angle for WoC.  Otherwise, higher floors are better for overall views of Paradise Pier.

This would be my room request for a dedicated 2-bedroom:
3522, 6500, 5500, 4500, 4506, 3500, 3506, 5518, 4518, 3518

Of course, you might rather have a pool view.  Some people like the ground floor, for easy pool access.


----------



## ajf1007

blackjackdelta said:


> Poster on another thread said $110/ half day, $180/whole day. Jack


Thanks for the info!  That's a great price even for the whole day!  I'm hoping that it will be warm in October, enough for the pool.  Am I overreacting?



sierranevada said:


> we had #3522 (a dedicated 2 bdrm) and it had an awesome view of WoC!  And Jack is correct on cabana prices.


Great!  Thanks, that's good to know. So you could watch WOC from your room and didn't have to scramble to see?



kikiq said:


> And if the prices seem a little pricey, try to find any chairs/lounge chairs on a beautiful sunny day without the June Gloom especially the holiday weekends.  I think it's well worth every penny to have chairs reserved, frig with water, fruit plate AND a flat screen TV in the cabana.  At least that what was offered over Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> Also saves wondering where there will be shade or sun if you decide to camp out all day.



I think that's a great price for ensuring a spot!  I think it makes a huge difference and if all of those things come with the cabana, I may just sleep there  



Disney Princess said:


> I wouldn't request a specific room number as most people agree that limits the room assigners abilities.  If that room is not available, they won't know what to give you.  I personally requested high floor, theme park view.  We would rather be high up than looking at a specific something, so we put that first.  We did theme park view second as it would be nice, but not a deal-breaker.  If you specifically want a WoC view, make sure you say "Paradise Pier" theme park view so they know.  Enjoy your trip!


Great advice and good point!  I will take your suggestion and see what happens.  This is our first trip to DL and I feel so out of sorts and lost in trying to plan our trip.  I was so excited that I got a 2bedroom for when we wanted it, I think I got the confirmation number and did a dance, not asking any questions and definitely not putting a requests in there.  Think it's too late?


Nonsuch said:


> Did you book a lockoff or dedicated 2-bedroom?
> This is a color coded map of the villas.
> 
> 3522 is a dedicated 2-bedroom located directly below the Grand Villa, and will have the best angle for WoC.  Otherwise, higher floors are better for overall views of Paradise Pier.
> 
> This would be my room request for a dedicated 2-bedroom:
> 3522, 6500, 5500, 4500, 4506, 3500, 3506, 5518, 4518, 3518
> 
> Of course, you might rather have a pool view.  Some people like the ground floor, for easy pool access.


I don't know which I booked   Like I said above, I got a 2 bedroom when we wanted it and I think I blanked out after that!   Anyway, I think the higher floor is the way to go.  I'm such a DL newbie!  I still haven't figured out anything else.  We have the room booked, but that is IT!:  I'm trying to figure out dining, etc.  I'm actually starting to stress out over vacation.


----------



## bwvBound

franandaj said:


> I got my Destination-D tickets this morning! Anyone else going?


After a registration mix-up on the website, I received my confirmation by email today.  Don't yet know where we are staying ... have reservation for DLH but will likely stay somewhere off-property.  (I had two nights at the GCV but couldn't get the third and had to quit the waitlist back in May in order to bank our points.)


----------



## franandaj

ajf1007 said:


> We're going 10/2 - 10/9, booked a 2 bedbroom, but I didn't put a request in for a specific room.  Any suggestions?  Also, does anyone know how much it is to rent a cabana by the pool?





ajf1007 said:


> Great advice and good point!  I will take your suggestion and see what happens.  This is our first trip to DL and I feel so out of sorts and lost in trying to plan our trip.  I was so excited that I got a 2bedroom for when we wanted it, I think I got the confirmation number and did a dance, not asking any questions and definitely not putting a requests in there.  Think it's too late?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out dining, etc.  I'm actually starting to stress out over vacation.



No need to stress, you have plenty of time for a DL vacation.  You can't make dining ressies until August and there is plenty of time to check out the menus on allears.net.  Also you can usually make dining ressies sometimes the day of your meal.  Only Blue Bayou is required in advance and even that doesn't have the same "call at opening on the day reservations open" strategy as WDW does.

Personally I can't imagine paying that much money for a cabana, but I'm not a hang out by the pool all day person. I go down to the pool, put my towel down, go in the pool, sit in the jacuzzi and go back to my room. The OPs have some good suggestions for a room request, upper floor, park view.

Go ahead and put in the request, it can't hurt!


----------



## ajf1007

franandaj said:


> No need to stress, you have plenty of time for a DL vacation.  You can't make dining ressies until August and there is plenty of time to check out the menus on allears.net.  Also you can usually make dining ressies sometimes the day of your meal.  Only Blue Bayou is required in advance and even that doesn't have the same "call at opening on the day reservations open" strategy as WDW does.
> 
> Personally I can't imagine paying that much money for a cabana, but I'm not a hang out by the pool all day person. I go down to the pool, put my towel down, go in the pool, sit in the jacuzzi and go back to my room. The OPs have some good suggestions for a room request, upper floor, park view.
> 
> Go ahead and put in the request, it can't hurt!



Well you've calmed me, thanks!!   It's just the whole stepping out of your comfort zone thing.  I've started looking at the restaurants and eating options so I'll start to narrow everything down soon I guess.  Still trying to decide whether to do an eating ressie with WOC or not.  I think I'll head over to allears.net and check it out. 

I definitely love relaxing by some kind of water source.  I couldn't do it every day, I due tend to get ADD after a bit, but I know we're going to be running all week so I wanted to make sure that for 1 day, relaxation was my goal.  I'm even thinking about scheduling a massage to finish up the trip!  I'm definitely calling today and putting in my request for the Paradise Pier view, upper floor.  Thanks again for the sanity check!


----------



## nunzia

bwvBound said:


> After a registration mix-up on the website, I received my confirmation by email today.  Don't yet know where we are staying ... have reservation for DLH but will likely stay somewhere off-property.  (I had two nights at the GCV but couldn't get the third and had to quit the waitlist back in May in order to bank our points.)



We just booked the DLH..started to seem like too far a walk from the off site one we had reserved. Got a good deal on hotels.com, total of $853 for all 4 nights including taxes, etc. I'm still waitlisted, but really..that won't happen.


----------



## kmann728

Has anyone heard of a policy that you can't request a room view at the VGC? I'm on the phone with member services because I forgot to put in my room request when I made the original reservation, and now I'm being told that you can't make any requests for VGC? What's weird is that I was able to make a request when we stayed there last month...

EDIT: After getting a supervisor's approval she was able to add my request....


----------



## bwvBound

nunzia said:


> Got a good deal on hotels.com, total of $853 for all 4 nights including taxes, etc.


LOL!  Thanks for that bit of reality.  After paying $250 for the event passes ... I'm going to re-double my efforts seeking  $50/night off-site.


----------



## gkrykewy

kmann728 said:


> Has anyone heard of a policy that you can't request a room view at the VGC? I'm on the phone with member services because I forgot to put in my room request when I made the original reservation, and now I'm being told that you can't make any requests for VGC? What's weird is that I was able to make a request when we stayed there last month...
> 
> EDIT: After getting a supervisor's approval she was able to add my request....



I made a room view request about a week ago...

Not sure why they would bother restricting it, since requests aren't guaranteed anyway.


----------



## wdw4life

nunzia said:


> We just booked the DLH..started to seem like too far a walk from the off site one we had reserved. Got a good deal on hotels.com, total of $853 for all 4 nights including taxes, etc. I'm still waitlisted, but really..that won't happen.



I also decided to do the DLH.  I waitlisted for VGC back in March but that will not be coming through.  Since Destination D is at the DLH it it is much more convenient to be right there.  It is supposed to end at 10:30 pm and I know I am not going to feel like walking to an offsite hotel at that time.  Plus I can sleep later.


----------



## nunzia

bwvBound said:


> LOL!  Thanks for that bit of reality.  After paying $250 for the event passes ... I'm going to re-double my efforts seeking  $50/night off-site.



It was a good rate for DLH..we had booked at Sheraton (the castle one) at $111 a night, not bad, and hey, there are tons of offsite for that magic $50 per night. For the Expo next year we have our cheapy dive all picked out (less than 50 a night actually),and it's actually more a pain to stay on site for the Expo, but for this event..just too easy to be onsite. Yes..it's a splurge, but I consider vacation time splurge time and live like a a pauper the rest of my life. The event looks great and a bargain at 125 pp.


----------



## franandaj

nunzia said:


> For the Expo next year we have our cheapy dive all picked out (less than 50 a night actually),and it's actually more a pain to stay on site for the Expo, but for this event..just too easy to be onsite.



Just out of curiousity what cheapy dive will you be staying at?  We are using our Hilton miles to stay as absolutely close as possible so we can zip back and forth to the hotel room!


----------



## KarenB

We will be in a dedicated 2 bedroom Thursday!! Does VGC offer online check in?


----------



## Nonsuch

KarenB said:


> We will be in a dedicated 2 bedroom Thursday!! Does VGC offer online check in?



From the DVC Members website:


> You can use Online Check-In Service for all Disney Vacation Club  Resorts except The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel® &  Spa and select Walt Disney World Resort hotels.


----------



## mfortis

Nonsuch said:


> From the DVC Members website:



That is what the website says, but it does not apply to Disneyland Hotels, well at least at the VGC. I talked to member services and got the confirmation. Probably has to do with different ressie systems.


----------



## Nonsuch

mfortis said:


> That is what the website says, but it does not apply to Disneyland Hotels, well at least at the VGC. I talked to member services and got the confirmation. Probably has to do with different ressie systems.





> You can use Online Check-In Service for all Disney Vacation Club Resorts *except* The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel® & Spa and select Walt Disney World Resort hotels.


except


----------



## sierranevada

Nonsuch said:


> Please post some pictures of the view from 3522 (WoC and daytime)
> Thanks.



Well, I am sorry to say that my photos were on my old iPhone and I forgot to download them before switching to my new iPhone (and my husband has already synced it!).


----------



## sierranevada

ajf1007 said:


> Thanks for the info!  That's a great price even for the whole day!  I'm hoping that it will be warm in October, enough for the pool.  Am I overreacting?
> Should still be warm enough to swim - this is Southern California!
> 
> Great!  Thanks, that's good to know. So you could watch WOC from your room and didn't have to scramble to see?
> 
> Yes - it was a direct view.  One word of warning, you can hear everything from the show - even with the sliding doors shut.
> 
> 
> I think that's a great price for ensuring a spot!  I think it makes a huge difference and if all of those things come with the cabana, I may just sleep there
> 
> We thought the same thing - it was a great way to relax for the afternoon.
> 
> Great advice and good point!  I will take your suggestion and see what happens.  This is our first trip to DL and I feel so out of sorts and lost in trying to plan our trip.  I was so excited that I got a 2bedroom for when we wanted it, I think I got the confirmation number and did a dance, not asking any questions and definitely not putting a requests in there.  Think it's too late?
> 
> I don't know which I booked   Like I said above, I got a 2 bedroom when we wanted it and I think I blanked out after that!   Anyway, I think the higher floor is the way to go.  I'm such a DL newbie!  I still haven't figured out anything else.  We have the room booked, but that is IT!:  I'm trying to figure out dining, etc.  I'm actually starting to stress out over vacation.



As others said, don't stress - you have plenty of time to make your reservations.  Take full advantage of Vacation Planning when you do and let them do all the calling.


----------



## Disney Princess

kmann728 said:


> Has anyone heard of a policy that you can't request a room view at the VGC? I'm on the phone with member services because I forgot to put in my room request when I made the original reservation, and now I'm being told that you can't make any requests for VGC? What's weird is that I was able to make a request when we stayed there last month...
> 
> EDIT: After getting a supervisor's approval she was able to add my request....





gkrykewy said:


> I made a room view request about a week ago...
> 
> Not sure why they would bother restricting it, since requests aren't guaranteed anyway.



We also were able to make a request when we made our reservation about a month ago.  I don't know why the policy would have changed.  Perhaps your MS rep was confused, and the supervisor didn't so much "approve" that she do it, but told her "of course you can note a request".


----------



## Nonsuch

sierranevada said:


> Well, I am sorry to say that my photos were on my old iPhone and I forgot to download them before switching to my new iPhone (and my husband has already synced it!).


I will need to stay in 3522 and take my own pictures


----------



## sierranevada

Nonsuch said:


> I will need to stay in 3522 and take my own pictures



Great idea!


----------



## Galls

How difficult is 7 months out at this one? Thinking of LA for a honeymoon.


----------



## VallCopen

I had reservations for Mid Nov. in a 1 bedroom and called just after the 4th of July and was able to get reservation for a 2 bedroom for 6 nights.  I also tried for a studio for a Sat. and Sun. night but could only get the Sunday.  I think it is hard to get a studio if it is out to far but I it seems like a 2 bedroom is doable and the 1 bedroom is hit and miss.


----------



## stopher1

Earlier in the week I added another night to our last week of December 2 BR stay.  

I so can't wait to be there...


----------



## gkrykewy

VallCopen said:


> I had reservations for Mid Nov. in a 1 bedroom and called just after the 4th of July and was able to get reservation for a 2 bedroom for 6 nights.  I also tried for a studio for a Sat. and Sun. night but could only get the Sunday.  I think it is hard to get a studio if it is out to far but I it seems like a 2 bedroom is doable and the 1 bedroom is hit and miss.



Aren't all the rooms technically 2BRs, becoming a 1BR or studio when someone books the other? If so, and if studios are the most popular booking, one would think that 2BRs would be harder to get than 1BRs, since every studio booking will take a 2BR off the market and leave a 1BR.


----------



## nunzia

gkrykewy said:


> Aren't all the rooms technically 2BRs, becoming a 1BR or studio when someone books the other? If so, and if studios are the most popular booking, one would think that 2BRs would be harder to get than 1BRs, since every studio booking will take a 2BR off the market and leave a 1BR.



I think some are dedicated 2 BR..is that right?


----------



## stopher1

nunzia said:


> I think some are dedicated 2 BR..is that right?



That is correct.  I can't recall the exact count of dedicated 2brs, but I'm thinking it's 23 dedicated & 23 equivalents (1br/studio combos).  Perhaps the count is off, but there certainly are dedicated 2brs...we have one for our Dec. Stay after Christmas.


----------



## Nonsuch

gkrykewy said:


> Aren't all the rooms technically 2BRs, becoming a 1BR or studio when someone books the other? If so, and if studios are the most popular booking, one would think that 2BRs would be harder to get than 1BRs, since every studio booking will take a 2BR off the market and leave a 1BR.


Every Studio is connected to a 1-Bedroom to form a 2-bedroom Lockoff, there are 23 of these pairs.

There are also 23 Dedicated 2-Bedroom villas, and 2 Grand Villas.


----------



## gkrykewy

Understood; makes sense, thanks!


----------



## VallCopen

gkrykewy said:


> Aren't all the rooms technically 2BRs, becoming a 1BR or studio when someone books the other? If so, and if studios are the most popular booking, one would think that 2BRs would be harder to get than 1BRs, since every studio booking will take a 2BR off the market and leave a 1BR.



Although you can make up to 46-2 bedroom units, there actually are 2 bedroom dedicated rooms and then 2 bedroom lockoffs.  There is a total of 23lockoffs that can be split into 1 bedroom units and studios, there are 23 dedicated two bedrooms, 2 Grand Villas (3 bedroom), and 8 more studios that stand alone with no connection to any room.  I printed a map from this site with the layout of all 6 floors and as long as that map is correct then I should be too.  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## VallCopen

I personally love the 2 bedroom dedicated rooms because the second room actually has 2 queen beds where as the lockoffs only have 1 queen bed and a sleeper sofa in the room.  Although the lockoffs have a mini fridge/microwave/additional DVD player in them and the dedicated rooms do not.  

Also if anyone is curious about the 8 stand alone studios half are located on the first floor and then there is one on each floor facing the pools, at the end of the hall next to the elevators (although you have to walk all the way around to get to the elevators).  I personally didn't realize that there were 8 stand alones until I looked at the map and counted them all out.  But I am glad there are more studios because they seem to go the fastest.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

VallCopen said:


> Although you can make up to 46-2 bedroom units, there actually are 2 bedroom dedicated rooms and then 2 bedroom lockoffs.  There is a total of 23lockoffs that can be split into 1 bedroom units and studios, there are 23 dedicated two bedrooms, 2 Grand Villas (3 bedroom), and 8 more studios that stand alone with no connection to any room.  I printed a map from this site with the layout of all 6 floors and as long as that map is correct then I should be too.  Can anyone confirm?



Most of this is correct except for the stand alone studios.  If you look at the VGC paperwork it explains the number of units at VGC and it is the 23 dedicated 2BR's, 23 2BR lockoffs and 2 Grand Villa's. 

I also was confused when I saw the map but those are actually hotel rooms that are in the Villa's wing.  They are not part of the Villas.


----------



## VallCopen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Most of this is correct except for the stand alone studios.  If you look at the VGC paperwork it explains the number of units at VGC and it is the 23 dedicated 2BR's, 23 2BR lockoffs and 2 Grand Villa's.
> 
> I also was confused when I saw the map but those are actually hotel rooms that are in the Villa's wing.  They are not part of the Villas.



Thanks for the correction KAT4DISNEY, how nice to get one of those rooms in the VGC wing though.


----------



## ajf1007

sierranevada said:


> As others said, don't stress - you have plenty of time to make your reservations.  Take full advantage of Vacation Planning when you do and let them do all the calling.



Thanks again!  I am going to sit down tonight and do a bit of planning.  We're hanging out in Huntington Beach on Saturday (check in on Sunday at GCV) so I want to check out a few of the restaurants there.  Want to be on or near the water if that's necessary.  

Think I should order the park tickets on-line or wait til we get there?  I haven't seen a price difference or any types of discounts on tickets so not so sure what to do with that.  

We did decide that we're going to take a day and head to San Diego to check it out, pretty excited about that!


----------



## mfortis

ajf1007 said:


> Think I should order the park tickets on-line or wait til we get there?  I haven't seen a price difference or any types of discounts on tickets so not so sure what to do with that.
> 
> We did decide that we're going to take a day and head to San Diego to check it out, pretty excited about that!



There may not be a price difference, but you will save a lot of time by buying them on-line and printing out the vouchers. That way you go straight to the gate and get your actual park tickets as you go through the turnstile. Otherwise you will have to wait in line at the ticket booth to purchase the tickets and then wait in line at the gate. Well I guess it depends when you go to buy them. The lines are long when the park opens and a few hours after that. If you go at noon or after, the lines are not that long.

If you are coming to San Diego, don't miss the Zoo and Balboa park.


----------



## sierranevada

ajf1007 said:


> Think I should order the park tickets on-line or wait til we get there?  I haven't seen a price difference or any types of discounts on tickets so not so sure what to do with that.



Definitely buy online in advance.  You can turn your voucher in at the front dest when you check in at the villas and they will give you your parkhoppers - it can be a big timesaver!


----------



## Rora

Just joined with 320 points! I'm so excited to start using my points!


----------



## KarenB

YEEHAW...we will be checking into our 2 bedroom in about 24 hours!!!!


----------



## stopher1

Rora said:


> Just joined with 320 points! I'm so excited to start using my points!



Congrats and Welcome Home to such a fine property!


----------



## rmonty02

Rora said:


> Just joined with 320 points! I'm so excited to start using my points!



Congrats and WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## nunzia

Rora said:


> Just joined with 320 points! I'm so excited to start using my points!



WELCOME!


----------



## Rora

Thanks guys!! Can't wait to go visit my "home"!


----------



## Nonsuch

I got the urge to see the Halloween fireworks and Ghost Galaxy, but could not book a villa.
There are no villas available for any 2 consecutive days during the last 3 weeks of October 

I should have planned ahead 
Reminder to self:  in November, book October 2011


----------



## ajf1007

mfortis said:


> There may not be a price difference, but you will save a lot of time by buying them on-line and printing out the vouchers. That way you go straight to the gate and get your actual park tickets as you go through the turnstile. Otherwise you will have to wait in line at the ticket booth to purchase the tickets and then wait in line at the gate. Well I guess it depends when you go to buy them. The lines are long when the park opens and a few hours after that. If you go at noon or after, the lines are not that long.
> 
> If you are coming to San Diego, don't miss the Zoo and Balboa park.



Thanks, good point!  Any advice on the time of day we should leave for San Diego?  According to mapquest, it will take about 2 hours.  Not sure about rush hour, when it starts, etc....would LOVE to have your opinion on that.  I say we should leave about 8am and sit in whatever rush hour we face, but not sure if it would over around 9-10 as it usually is over here on the east coast....


----------



## ajf1007

sierranevada said:


> Definitely buy online in advance.  You can turn your voucher in at the front dest when you check in at the villas and they will give you your parkhoppers - it can be a big timesaver!



Great, thanks!  So the tickets don't work like they do in WDW, right?


----------



## rmonty02

June 2011 here I come!! I booked our 2bdrm dedicated villa this week! Now I'm off to add our trip countdown ticker Hope everyone is enjoying their summer vacations at VCG!


----------



## funatdisney

Nonsuch said:


> I got the urge to see the Halloween fireworks and Ghost Galaxy, but could not book a villa.
> There are no villas available for any 2 consecutive days during the last 3 weeks of October
> 
> I should have planned ahead
> Reminder to self:  in November, book October 2011



Bummer. I was wondering when Oct. would be hard to book during the summer. It didn't take long! We usually go in Oct. since the kids have a week off from school. I did book this year's Oct trip in early Dec. We are going that last week; Oct 26 to Oct 29, a one bedroom.

Dec is also becoming a hard tim to book.


----------



## franandaj

ajf1007 said:


> Thanks, good point!  Any advice on the time of day we should leave for San Diego?  According to mapquest, it will take about 2 hours.  Not sure about rush hour, when it starts, etc....would LOVE to have your opinion on that.  I say we should leave about 8am and sit in whatever rush hour we face, but not sure if it would over around 9-10 as it usually is over here on the east coast....



The trip to and from San Diego is becoming more and more busy and congested.  The only time it really takes about two hours is in the middle of the night.  I don't remember what day you're planning to come up, but Tues & Wed aren't too bad, all the other days, it's pretty thick most of the time both ways.  Between LA & San Diego is a popular commute.


----------



## Nonsuch

funatdisney said:


> Bummer. I was wondering when Oct. would be hard to book during the summer. It didn't take long! We usually go in Oct. since the kids have a week off from school. I did book this year's Oct trip in early Dec. We are going that last week; Oct 26 to Oct 29, a one bedroom.
> 
> Dec is also becoming a hard tim to book.


I did plan ahead for December, booked 5 days at 11 months 
Which is why I did not plan for an October trip


----------



## ACDSNY

rmonty02 said:


> June 2011 here I come!! I booked our 2bdrm dedicated villa this week! Now I'm off to add our trip countdown ticker Hope everyone is enjoying their summer vacations at VCG!


 
You're going to love the dedicated 2 bedroom.  Now you have two trips to look forward to.  Have fun!


----------



## DizDragonfly

I'm trying to plan ahead in case we have to take custody of my niece and nephew ... is the max occupancy of a one bedroom five people plus a child under 3 or is it 5 max period?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ACDSNY

DizDragonfly said:


> I'm trying to plan ahead in case we have to take custody of my niece and nephew ... is the max occupancy of a one bedroom five people plus a child under 3 or is it 5 max period?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


 
A 1 bdrm is 5 people plus a child under 3.  A Pack-N-Play crib will be in the unit for the child under 3.


----------



## DizDragonfly

ACDSNY said:


> A 1 bdrm is 5 people plus a child under 3.  A Pack-N-Play crib will be in the unit for the child under 3.



Thanks so much for clearing that up for me!  Is it bad that after figuring out how to rearrange the house to add two more kids to the family, that my next thought was of if we would all fit in our 1 bedroom villa in four months?


----------



## ACDSNY

DizDragonfly said:


> Thanks so much for clearing that up for me! Is it bad that after figuring out how to rearrange the house to add two more kids to the family, that my next thought was of if we would all fit in our 1 bedroom villa in four months?


 
Not bad at all...I think anyone willing to take in two additional family members must be all good!


----------



## KarenB

Just checked in this afternoon and wanted to share that I just watched WOC from the couch in our 2 bedroom!!!!


----------



## VallCopen

Just booked June 11' in a 2 bedroom dedicated. 

Has anybody heard where VGC is at on selling out?  Did the price go up on July 15th as they had been saying?


----------



## nunzia

VallCopen said:


> Just booked June 11' in a 2 bedroom dedicated.
> 
> Has anybody heard where VGC is at on selling out?  Did the price go up on July 15th as they had been saying?



They say it is close to selling out.. I actually had a call from DVC..not my guide, but she referenced my guide, mentioning it was approaching sell out and also mentioning the price increas. I didn't ask for specifics since I'm not buying anymore points.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Just made my first reservation at VGC! I did it today right at the 11 month mark. We've got a 1 bedroom for 5 nights- starting June 23 in 2011.


----------



## yensid9111

I made our first reservation at VGC the other day!  I called right at the 11 month mark for a dedicated 2BR next June 18.  We can't wait...we'll be taking my niece and nephew (who have never travelled west of Alabama!)...they are so excited about seeing "Walt's Park".


----------



## peloha86

Love it love it love it...people here been so nice. So glad we have the VGC, just a reminder for everyone, don't forget the airfreshener...


----------



## funatdisney

Nonsuch said:


> I did plan ahead for December, booked 5 days at 11 months
> Which is why I did not plan for an October trip



Now I am going in Dec, too. I rented out some of my points and the renter requested the first weekend in Dec. I booked it at the end of January/ beginning of February. Last month, the renter backed out of the reservation. Since I was able to book a one bedroom for Friday, Dec. 3 and drop other nights, I figured I may as well take it. So we have a in Dec trip that I wasn't expecting. I am so excited. I have visited DLR many times during Christmas, but this will be the first time we stayed at the GCH at Christmas.


----------



## franandaj

peloha86 said:


> don't forget the airfreshener...



Why?


----------



## Nonsuch

funatdisney said:


> Now I am going in Dec, too. I rented out some of my points and the renter requested the first weekend in Dec. I booked it at the end of January/ beginning of February. Last month, the renter backed out of the reservation. Since I was able to book a one bedroom for Friday, Dec. 3 and drop other nights, I figured I may as well take it. So we have a in Dec trip that I wasn't expecting. I am so excited. I have visited DLR many times during Christmas, but this will be the first time we stayed at the GCH at Christmas.


I am hoping that Candlelight will take place the first weekend in December 
The D23 Candlelight package was great last year, although a little overpriced.


----------



## funatdisney

Nonsuch said:


> I am hoping that Candlelight will take place the first weekend in December
> The D23 Candlelight package was great last year, although a little overpriced.



As I remember it, it is always the first weekend of December. The last time I saw CP was in 2005 with Dick VanDyke narrating. That was cool. I plan on attending this year. When are you going?


----------



## CrazyDuck

funatdisney said:


> As I remember it, it is always the first weekend of December. The last time I saw CP was in 2005 with Dick VanDyke narrating. That was cool. I plan on attending this year. When are you going?



Hey I was there too... Did you see me?  I was wearing blue jeans and a t-shirt!


----------



## funatdisney

Well what day did you go? I went the Sunday , second showing. If you went to that showing, I know I saw you there!


----------



## Nonsuch

funatdisney said:


> As I remember it, it is always the first weekend of December. The last time I saw CP was in 2005 with Dick VanDyke narrating. That was cool. I plan on attending this year. When are you going?


CP is usually the first weekend, but not "always".
I hope a D23 package is offered again, last year it was for the second Sunday performance.


----------



## funatdisney

That is one thing about Disney. They have been know to throw a curve ball here and there. Can't always count on past events to predict the future ones. I do hope CP is the first weekend of Dec.


----------



## rmonty02

yensid9111 said:


> I made our first reservation at VGC the other day!  I called right at the 11 month mark for a dedicated 2BR next June 18.  We can't wait...we'll be taking my niece and nephew (who have never travelled west of Alabama!)...they are so excited about seeing "Walt's Park".



Robo-Daddy 3000 and VallCopen

Maybe we'll see you there. Our team will be in a 2bdrm dedicated starting 6/19! WOC here we come!


----------



## CrazyDuck

We got our first trip home booked in a 2br starting on May 27 of next year for 7 days which goes right through Memorial Day weekend.  The new Little Mermaid ride is rumored to be opening in May, but we all know how Disney likes to let the schedules slip, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Nonsuch

CrazyDuck said:


> The new Little Mermaid ride is rumored to be opening in May, but we all know how Disney likes to let the schedules slip, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


Even if the ride is not open, at least the major construction (and noise) will be done


----------



## BeccaG

Here now but not in a Villa,  not enough points and too last minute. Boy I've been spoiled,  this regular hotel room deal with two kids is rough 
 But at least I'm at Disneyland  and the weather is gorgeous!


----------



## VallCopen

rmonty02 said:


> Robo-Daddy 3000 and VallCopen
> 
> Maybe we'll see you there. Our team will be in a 2bdrm dedicated starting 6/19! WOC here we come!



We surely will see you!!!!  We check in on the 12th in a 2bdrm dedicated and hope to be there for a few weeks, but currently we have 10 days booked, but if our points come through we will add more nights.  Can't wait for June!!!!


----------



## peloha86

Quote:
Originally Posted by peloha86  
don't forget the airfreshener...
Why?
__________________
Alison


the villa bathrooms don't have a "bathroom exhaust fan" for those #2's...
I forgot to bring the airfreshener so we just "aired" the rooms...

An idea......what about the scented plug-in's for the bathrooms? It makes the bathroom smell better....and you don't have to worry about buring candles...

Other than that, the villas are great!


----------



## CrazyDuck

peloha86 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by peloha86
> don't forget the airfreshener...
> Why?
> __________________
> Alison
> 
> 
> the villa bathrooms don't have a "bathroom exhaust fan" for those #2's...
> I forgot to bring the airfreshener so we just "aired" the rooms...
> 
> An idea......what about the scented plug-in's for the bathrooms? It makes the bathroom smell better....and you don't have to worry about buring candles...
> 
> Other than that, the villas are great!



Better yet... Google "toilet drops"... First tried stuff like this over 10 years ago when it was only available in Japan.  Now there are a bunch of copycats but all doo the same thing!


----------



## Nonsuch

peloha86 said:


> the villa bathrooms don't have a "bathroom exhaust fan" for those #2's...


2 people in a 1-bedroom villa, then each person get's their own bathroom 
Just like home 

On the subject of "exhaust" fans:  the stove fan just blows out the top of the cooktop into the the room


----------



## gkrykewy

What on earth? No exhaust fans of any kind? Is this the Grand Californian or Fort Wilderness?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> 2 people in a 1-bedroom villa, then each person get's their own bathroom
> Just like home
> 
> On the subject of "exhaust" fans:  the stove fan just blows out the top of the cooktop into the the room



And that's why it's just like home for us!


----------



## CrazyDuck

Question about parking.... Next year we are travelling with 9 people to stay in a dedicated 2br.  We will be arriving in 2 rental cars.  I know you can park 1 for free but do they charge you for the 2nd?


----------



## kikiq

CrazyDuck said:


> Question about parking.... Next year we are travelling with 9 people to stay in a dedicated 2br.  We will be arriving in 2 rental cars.  I know you can park 1 for free but do they charge you for the 2nd?



We had 2 cars last trip and didn't get charged.  Actually we had 3 cars but my brother ended up not staying over night and left really late, our room wasn't charged and he didn't have to pay when he left.


----------



## CrazyDuck

kikiq said:


> We had 2 cars last trip and didn't get charged.  Actually we had 3 cars but my brother ended up not staying over night and left really late, our room wasn't charged and he didn't have to pay when he left.



Good to know... Thanks!


----------



## engo

We joined in June.  Just wanted to say hi to our new neighbors.


----------



## ACDSNY

engo said:


> We joined in June. Just wanted to say hi to our new neighbors.


 
Welcome neighbor!


----------



## nunzia

engo said:


> We joined in June.  Just wanted to say hi to our new neighbors.



Welcome! You made a great choice in neighborhood


----------



## 4Vals

I was talking with my guide about trying to add more points for VGC and she told me that it was just about sold out and i could go on a wait list. anyone else hear this? Has anyone ever been on a wait list for DVC before? how long until points became available?


----------



## mike9950

4Vals said:


> I was talking with my guide about trying to add more points for VGC and she told me that it was just about sold out and i could go on a wait list. anyone else hear this? Has anyone ever been on a wait list for DVC before? how long until points became available?



Wow, I just added on about a week ago and was told they only had less than 50 points total left for the December use year.    I would assume you would get your points, but not until a few weeks.   I'm sure many people start a add-on or purchase, and then cancel for whatever reason which makes the points available again for your potential.   Good luck I would get on the list for sure.


----------



## ajf1007

franandaj said:


> The trip to and from San Diego is becoming more and more busy and congested.  The only time it really takes about two hours is in the middle of the night.  I don't remember what day you're planning to come up, but Tues & Wed aren't too bad, all the other days, it's pretty thick most of the time both ways.  Between LA & San Diego is a popular commute.



Thanks!
Well we were planning on doing that trip on Monday, but I can move things around and do it on Tuesday.  So I'm guessing that I should plan for a 3 hour each way commute?  I'm more concerned about getting there at a reasonable time, getting home I'm thinking we will leave around 9pm so hopefully that will be the 2 hours commute time.  I've heard about this crazy traffic so I guess I'll have to just sit back and relax and accept it when we get in the car.  We were going to do a day in LA too, geez....maybe I'll just send the boys and I'll relax by the pool that day.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

There is so much I love about DVC, but... I've been a little annoyed that we don't get much of a DVC discount on DLR AP's. We get $20 off an initial premium pass (maybe off a deluxe as well?)- which is the same as a AAA discount. At WDW if we buy an AP it's $100 off- 20%! And we get no discount on renewals at DLR...but a WDW renewal for DVCers is 30% off. Crazy! So I wrote an email to DVC asking about the disparity.

The next day I got a phone call back from a very nice CM in customer service, I think. He definitely understood my concern, and said he'd pass it along to the higher-ups who decide on the DVC perks.  He also suggested I encourage fellow VGC owners to call and express their concern as well- if enough members are pointing out the disparity, it's more likely to get changed. If we could have a discount on APs like we can at WDW, it would definitely make our VGC stays more economical! 

So if you'd like to see an AP discount- jot off a quick email to DVC via the "contact us" spot on the member website!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

4Vals said:


> I was talking with my guide about trying to add more points for VGC and she told me that it was just about sold out and i could go on a wait list. anyone else hear this? Has anyone ever been on a wait list for DVC before? how long until points became available?



I heard there's a waitlist for any points except Mar and Apr UY.


----------



## mike9950

Does anyone know if they raised the price per point up to $120?   I heard the incentives expired on the 15th?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mike9950 said:


> Does anyone know if they raised the price per point up to $120?   I heard the incentives expired on the 15th?



The price was raised to $120.  There are still incentives.  Actually, if my numbers are correct the incentives stayed the same but b/c of the price increase you now pay $8/pt more.


----------



## godalejunior

mike9950 said:


> Wow, I just added on about a week ago and was told they only had less than 50 points total left for the December use year.    I would assume you would get your points, but not until a few weeks.   I'm sure many people start a add-on or purchase, and then cancel for whatever reason which makes the points available again for you use.   Good luck I would get on the list for sure.



Wow, we just added on 75 points Dec. use year two weeks ago....I was worried about sell out. Glad we did! Also wanted to do so before the price increase.


----------



## peloha86

4Vals said:


> I was talking with my guide about trying to add more points for VGC and she told me that it was just about sold out and i could go on a wait list. anyone else hear this? Has anyone ever been on a wait list for DVC before? how long until points became available?



There is a long wait list for add on's for June and December 2009 UY.  Other months are sold out entirely.  
It depends on your use year, for example, my use year is June 2009 and that's the only month and year I can add on.  I can put myself on the long waitlist and see what comes through.  Or if I want to purchae a new contract, I need to purchase at least 160 points for whatever month is availble.  Feb 2010 is still availble to purchase a new contract, the last month is April 2010.  There is a lot of "pending" activity out there so I would put myself on the waitlist, you may need a $500 deposit to hold your spot.
Good Luck!


----------



## mfortis

4Vals said:


> I was talking with my guide about trying to add more points for VGC and she told me that it was just about sold out and i could go on a wait list. anyone else hear this? Has anyone ever been on a wait list for DVC before? how long until points became available?



You could always purchase a resale. There are plenty available.


----------



## peloha86

We had a very nice time...so here it goes!

We arrived Monday morning, tiered and hungry because we drove all night but still got caught in the LA traffic on 5 south.
We got our keys, ate at Storyteller's, (loved the food there) went shopping at Food 4 Less, renewed our AP's and at 4 pm our room was finally ready!

Mickey Mouse had decorated the room for my nephew's 8th birthday and left a whole box full of Star Wars toys.  He was so tickled!  I was tickled just being back at "home"...They had given us a nice view of Paradise Pier because of the Mickey package we purchased.  The view was great, esp for WOC.

We needed more towels so I purchased another towel set for $6.00.  It included 4 large/medium/small and 1 foot towels.  The staff member that brought us the towels just gave us 5 large towels.  I told him that it was incorrect.   He know nothing of a "towel set". I decided to keep the towels and call mousekeeping instead.  She apoligized for the mixup and that the charge would be taken off the bill.  

2 major changes at VGC I noticed since my first stay last year...
1) Follow up calls
    Everytime we made a request, it was followed up by a service call to make sure we were well taken care of.    My elderly father in law was with us and they made sure he was well taken care of also.
2)  Glass tops on the large tables.
     We were staying in a 1 BR and noticed that the tables had glass on them because the wood kept on getting scratched.  Much easier to clean.     

We celebrated our 22 years of "togetherness" with the WOC dining package at Ariel's grotto. Since our dining group was 6, the waitress gave us double appetizers and dessert. The waitress gave us our tickets and the end of our dinner.  For us it was worth the dinner and preferred seating for the show...  My husband is fickle but he loved this place and would do it again..The lines were  waaaaaay long for FP's then long again to line up for the show.
I think the WOC staff are finally getting the seating down.  First you have to show your ticket, then you walk over to the section on your ticket, then another WOC staff takes your ticket and lets you in.  You can go in and out as long as you have a ticket.

The next day we went to Universal Studios.  It definately had a different feel, we preferred Disneyland, it seemed more friendly there.

Then on our fourth day, I forgot where I parked the car, so I flagged down a maintenance guy driving a golf cart and he helped me find my car!  Thank goodness for key fobs...

Upon checkout, I reviewed our bill, noticed that we were charged for the towels for 3 nights, but they took it off without argument.


all in all, they took such good care of my in-law, driving him all around in a golf cart because he has a hard time walking long distances. (He didn't go in the parks) Addonittis!!!

So there you go, 
and  home to the new additions to VGC! You'll love it here!


----------



## nunzia

mfortis said:


> You could always purchase a resale. There are plenty available.



Where have you found VGC resales available? I've only seen a few on the mailing lists I'm on..


----------



## gkrykewy

nunzia said:


> Where have you found VGC resales available? I've only seen a few on the mailing lists I'm on..



big banner at the top of the page.


----------



## mfortis

nunzia said:


> Where have you found VGC resales available? I've only seen a few on the mailing lists I'm on..



True, they don't come up to often. The link above (The Timeshare Store) has at least 5 right now. http://www.**********.com also has 5 or so. Although they maybe double listings.


----------



## 4Vals

after reading through most of the posts and gathering a lot of great information (thank you) i thought i would ask this:

post your favorite room-# was it a studio, 1bdr etc/view and why, 

i know some were posted previously but thought we could group some together.


----------



## trampslady

So, we bought at GCV when it was first offered at 100 points thinking we will bank and borrow to get our trips in.  We've only every stayed at the Grand Californian when visiting Disneyland, so we know it's the only place we want to stay.

Normally, I've a very forward planner, but we just decided on a weekend trip on September 23 for three nights.  I had to waitlist for all three nights in a studio.  Anyone been paying attention enough to offer insight on how waitlists are faring out there?


----------



## nunzia

gkrykewy said:


> big banner at the top of the page.



Right..I'm on their mailing list... There are a few..but still, not alot. (yet).

I am also waitlisted in Sept..for Destination D Sept 23 -27..I think there may be a few of us on that waitlist . I have heard of some going through, but I think the place is going to be as popular as we thought and it will get harder and harder to get in.


----------



## bigAWL

4Vals said:


> after reading through most of the posts and gathering a lot of great information (thank you) i thought i would ask this:
> 
> post your favorite room-# was it a studio, 1bdr etc/view and why,
> 
> i know some were posted previously but thought we could group some together.


 
I was thinking it would be great if someone who has gathered a lot of information about VGC, and likes to keep up with this thread, would start a new one with all the general FAQ info on the first page (photos, maps, point charts, descriptions of ammenities and restaurants, links to room reviews and trip reports).  Maybe that person could occasionally update the first page as info changes.  Heck, I'd even be willing to take it on and try to do updates... if only I had the information to begin with.


----------



## Nonsuch

bigAWL said:


> Heck, I'd even be willing to take it on and try to do updates... if only I had the information to begin with.


All the information you need is in this thread 
Once you read all 200 pages, you will no longer need a FAQ 
There is also a thread about the Grand Californian Hotel which is only 50 pages long


----------



## franandaj

trampslady said:


> Normally, I've a very forward planner, but we just decided on a weekend trip on September 23 for three nights.  I had to waitlist for all three nights in a studio.  Anyone been paying attention enough to offer insight on how waitlists are faring out there?



I highly doubt that the waitlist will come through for that weekend.  It is the weekend of Destination-D and I know that Nunzia has been on the waitlist for that weekend since March, I assume there are others who are waiting as well...I happened to luck out and get a 1br way back when.


----------



## clansac

Just bought VGC today for our first time! We're so excited- we've been debating for years and finally decided to go for it. 

I just wanted to say thanks for all the fabulous, detailed information here. I knew exactly what questions to ask and what to expect. Can't wait for our first trip, which likely won't be until next summer! We're plan a year ahead people- DVC will be perfect for us!


----------



## stopher1

_Congrats and Welcome Home!  _You definitely picked a good home resort!!


----------



## drewmisha

Congrats!  What use year did you buy?  I thought most the the uy's were sold out or had long waiting lists.  Thx.




clansac said:


> Just bought VGC today for our first time! We're so excited- we've been debating for years and finally decided to go for it.
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks for all the fabulous, detailed information here. I knew exactly what questions to ask and what to expect. Can't wait for our first trip, which likely won't be until next summer! We're plan a year ahead people- DVC will be perfect for us!


----------



## clansac

We got February UY. According to our guide, there are a few Feb left and some April and nothing else. We were happy with Feb because we vacation most in October, November and December.


----------



## franandaj

Aaaaaaah! Save some points for me! We are still waiting for our refinancing loan to come through and keep hitting obstacles!  I only want 75 more!


----------



## rmonty02

clansac said:


> Just bought VGC today for our first time! We're so excited- we've been debating for years and finally decided to go for it.
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks for all the fabulous, detailed information here. I knew exactly what questions to ask and what to expect. Can't wait for our first trip, which likely won't be until next summer! We're plan a year ahead people- DVC will be perfect for us!



Congrats and WELCOME HOME!! 

Maybe I'll see you there next summer!


----------



## KarenB

We are sitting at the airport now after just having checked out of our 2 bedroom villa that home for 8 nights. It was wonderful!!! Can't imagine anything that I would want changed. Although VCG is not my home resort, it makes me realize more and more that our membership is well worth the investment for us.


----------



## SanDeeKath

clansac said:


> Just bought VGC today for our first time! We're so excited- we've been debating for years and finally decided to go for it.
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks for all the fabulous, detailed information here. I knew exactly what questions to ask and what to expect. Can't wait for our first trip, which likely won't be until next summer! We're plan a year ahead people- DVC will be perfect for us!



Congratulations!  How many points did you buy?

We have 480 (started with 400 and added 80 more a little while ago).  We've gone so many times and are already borrowing from 2011 points.  AAAAAH.

I wonder if I can add on again?  What do you think DH would say?  

Katherine


----------



## peloha86

SanDeeKath said:


> Congratulations!  How many points did you buy?
> 
> We have 480 (started with 400 and added 80 more a little while ago).  We've gone so many times and are already borrowing from 2011 points.  AAAAAH.
> 
> I wonder if I can add on again?  What do you think DH would say?
> 
> Katherine





Sure you can add on again!!!
We just did......we kept on borrowing, now we're up to 2011 pts also..
You DH would be estatic, esp if he is Disney fan...and needs more vacation time like we do...


----------



## ToodlesRN

I use to keep up on this thread until this pregnancy caught up with me and made me really sick, now I am way behind about 100 pages (yikes). After having to cancel our trip 3 times this year, I finally booked for May 2011 so no disney fix for me this year  Now here's the question; I was thinking of booking a cabana, those of you who have booked one was it worth the $, did you like it and what would you recommend half/full day? I am so looking forward to our trip in May!!

Hi Katherine! I say add more points! I was thinking adding more to VGC, but then maybe I should add points to go to Hawaii every other year???


----------



## lulubelle

ToodlesRN said:


> I use to keep up on this thread until this pregnancy caught up with me and made me really sick, now I am way behind about 100 pages (yikes). After having to cancel our trip 3 times this year, I finally booked for May 2011 so no disney fix for me this year  Now here's the question; I was thinking of booking a cabana, those of you who have booked one was it worth the $, did you like it and what would you recommend half/full day? I am so looking forward to our trip in May!!



Hi Toodles-I am also interested in doing a cabana 1/2 day.  We go quite often and I would love to spend an afternoon (after doing the parks in the am, of course) lounging with a fruity rum drink while reading a gossip magazine and leisurely dipping my feet into the pool.  It is pricey, but I wonder too if anyone has done it and felt it worth the time & cost.  

May is a perfect time to go, have fun.  And I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## sierranevada

ToodlesRN said:


> Now here's the question; I was thinking of booking a cabana, those of you who have booked one was it worth the $, did you like it and what would you recommend half/full day? I am so looking forward to our trip in May!!





lulubelle said:


> Hi Toodles-I am also interested in doing a cabana 1/2 day.  We go quite often and I would love to spend an afternoon (after doing the parks in the am, of course) lounging with a fruity rum drink while reading a gossip magazine and leisurely dipping my feet into the pool.  It is pricey, but I wonder too if anyone has done it and felt it worth the time & cost.
> 
> May is a perfect time to go, have fun.  And I hope you are feeling better!



We did it in June and loved it!  For us, the 1/2 day made more sense - we went into the parks for a Magic Morning and we ready for a break in the afternoon.  We put all of our stuff in the cabana and then went and used a Fp on GGR in our swimsuits (cover ups of course!).  We had 4 adults and 3 teens and have plenty of space - we did pull another chaise lounge over in front.

Can't comment on a fruity rum drink but the Top Shelf Margaritas.....YUMMY!

I say go for it!
We


----------



## kerickson

ToodlesRN said:


> I use to keep up on this thread until this pregnancy caught up with me and made me really sick, now I am way behind about 100 pages (yikes). After having to cancel our trip 3 times this year, I finally booked for May 2011 so no disney fix for me this year  Now here's the question; I was thinking of booking a cabana, those of you who have booked one was it worth the $, did you like it and what would you recommend half/full day? I am so looking forward to our trip in May!!
> 
> Hi Katherine! I say add more points! I was thinking adding more to VGC, but then maybe I should add points to go to Hawaii every other year???



We've missed you Toodles!
We've stayed at the Grand in May the past two years.  This is our new favorite time to go.  We were eyeing the cabanas last time.  The pool wasn't that crowded, but we agreed that during busy times or if we had another family to share the cost with it would be great for a 1/2 day rental!  

If I were to add on it would be VGC.   I think Hawaii will be easy to book at 7mo.  So unless you want to ensure Spring Break or Christmas every year, the VCG is probably a better investment.  
I just realized we have a WDW trip coming up in Nov and I don't have any DVC plans yet for the next year   I better start planning something quick!


----------



## clansac

SanDeeKath said:


> Congratulations!  How many points did you buy
> I wonder if I can add on again?  What do you think DH would say?
> 
> Katherine



We "only" bought 160... but I can feel the need to add on already! My DH is unamused!


----------



## IandGsmom

clansac said:


> We "only" bought 160... but I can feel the need to add on already! My DH is unamused!



This sounds sooooo familiar.


----------



## IandGsmom

Can I ask where the signature pictures with the Grands picture. The only link I was able to see had most of the resorts but not the VGC.


----------



## ACDSNY

IandGsmom said:


> Can I ask where the signature pictures with the Grands picture. The only link I was able to see had most of the resorts but not the VGC.


If you see one you like in someone else's signature you can copy and paste it into yours.


----------



## Longhairbear

We want to add on at VGC to get the 11 month window for booking but have decided to wait. We, and other DVC friends here think that DVC will be adding a second set of villas somewhere on DLR property. The problem is, there are no decent, or believable rumors to base this on. However, a lot of us think it is a no brainer. 
 The cruise line is here now, DCA has become very popular, and will continue to become even more popular in the next 2 years. Disneyland is planning an expansion, and we think the resort will be a jumping off point to Aulani for many DVC members. 
 So, we have decided to wait, to see if DVC is planning another California DVC resort here, and then we will add on more points. Any others feel the same way, or have heard any rumblings, or decent rumors of a second DVC at DLR?


----------



## mfortis

Longhairbear said:


> We want to add on at VGC to get the 11 month window for booking but have decided to wait. We, and other DVC friends here think that DVC will be adding a second set of villas somewhere on DLR property. The problem is, there are no decent, or believable rumors to base this on. However, a lot of us think it is a no brainer.
> The cruise line is here now, DCA has become very popular, and will continue to become even more popular in the next 2 years. Disneyland is planning an expansion, and we think the resort will be a jumping off point to Aulani for many DVC members.
> So, we have decided to wait, to see if DVC is planning another California DVC resort here, and then we will add on more points. Any others feel the same way, or have heard any rumblings, or decent rumors of a second DVC at DLR?



I heard that one of the Disneyland Hotel Towers maybe converted. They (DVC) should also try converting Paradise Pier and install a walking bridge into DCA. Or buyout the two hotels that or on the southeast corner of DLR.


----------



## franandaj

Longhairbear said:


> Any others feel the same way, or have heard any rumblings, or decent rumors of a second DVC at DLR?



Our bellman at the VGC was sure that they were going to be building a new tower at DLR that would be all DVC, he said they had been briefed on it and even received paperwork, but that it was put on hold with the new Cars land and other contruction.


----------



## toocherie

Hi guys--haven't been on this thread in a while.  My next VGC trip is October 15th for Mickey's ToT Party--I'm waitlisted for the 16th because a friend and her daughter (11 years old) are coming with me.  So keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## DVCGeek

Good luck T & interesting dates; I'm arriving on Oct. 16th for my first stay @ VGC.    Doing MHP (+ Chef's Counter @ Napa Rose!) on my BD, Oct. 19th...    Never ate there or a did a 'special event' @ DL either; lots of family firsts!


----------



## funatdisney

DVCGeek said:


> Good luck T & interesting dates; I'm arriving on Oct. 16th for my first stay @ VGC.    Doing MHP (+ Chef's Counter @ Napa Rose!) on my BD, Oct. 19th...    Never ate there or a did a 'special event' @ DL either; lots of family firsts!



You will love the Chef's Counter at Napa. We did it a couple of years ago and had a great time. We ended up closing the place down and the wine was fabulous! Yum!!! Sounds like a great trip and one to look forward to.


----------



## franandaj

DVCGeek said:


> Good luck T & interesting dates; I'm arriving on Oct. 16th for my first stay @ VGC.    Doing MHP (+ Chef's Counter @ Napa Rose!) on my BD, Oct. 19th...    Never ate there or a did a 'special event' @ DL either; lots of family firsts!





funatdisney said:


> You will love the Chef's Counter at Napa. We did it a couple of years ago and had a great time. We ended up closing the place down and the wine was fabulous! Yum!!! Sounds like a great trip and one to look forward to.



We always eat at the Chef's Counter! I just love being right there in the middle of the action. I just made reservations for my parents and my DP & I for our wedding anniversaries, they are two days apart so we celebrate together now!  We'll even be dining there on our actual Anniversary!


----------



## funatdisney

Lucky you, franandaj! I was amazes how the kitchen is run like a fine dance. A short nod to the pastry counter and the deserts for a party of 12 starts to be prepared. It is truly entertaining to watch all that goes on in the kitchen, and the meal is marvelous. Can't to it again until the economy improves. I would love to do it again.


----------



## disneySCLA

Good morning all. My family of four (2 DD under 5) are officially DVC members! We bought 175 points at VGC and we closed last week. We're looking forward to start planning our Disney vacations!!!


----------



## funatdisney

home!!! You will love staying at VGC. In fact, it can be addicting!


----------



## trampslady

YAH!  YAH!  I got my (short) waitlist for the weekend of September 17 in a studio.  We own at GCV, but this was a last minute idea.  I'm very excited!


----------



## mike9950

DVCGeek said:


> Good luck T & interesting dates; I'm arriving on Oct. 16th for my first stay @ VGC.    Doing MHP (+ Chef's Counter @ Napa Rose!) on my BD, Oct. 19th...    Never ate there or a did a 'special event' @ DL either; lots of family firsts!



Just to add to the Chef's Counter (Which is absolutely incredible) -- you can also decide not to order from the menu when it's presented to you.   You can simply say "surprise us"...  And items start coming out that aren't even on the menu (this option was not told to us by staff, but another frequent diner sitting next to us) If you are adventerous, I would go for it!


----------



## funatdisney

That was my experience. The Chef asked us what we like to eat and what foods we didn't like. There were 4 of us and each of us got a different dish for each course It was absolutely wonderful. And then each course was paired with a different wine for _each_ of us. We even got to sample some wine "just for the fun of it". Hard to beat this type of dining experience.


----------



## franandaj

mike9950 said:


> Just to add to the Chef's Counter (Which is absolutely incredible) -- you can also decide not to order from the menu when it's presented to you.   You can simply say "surprise us"...  And items start coming out that aren't even on the menu (this option was not told to us by staff, but another frequent diner sitting next to us) If you are adventerous, I would go for it!



I've never been daring enough to do this, but perhaps next time we go there we'll try this.  I just always wanted to eat what was on the Chef's tasting menu.  Except my last time that we went, but then I wanted to actually try some of the menu items since we'd never really done that before.


----------



## mike9950

Funatdisney:  the wines fun sounds fantastic!  we didn't get that, but they did bring over some super premium reserve wine to try.  It was excellent...

I still remember that night, after all that food and wine we ran over to Space Mountain rode 3 times before the park closed.  Ah the benefits of dining and staying at The Grand Californian


----------



## rmonty02

disneySCLA said:


> Good morning all. My family of four (2 DD under 5) are officially DVC members! We bought 175 points at VGC and we closed last week. We're looking forward to start planning our Disney vacations!!!




Congrats and WELCOME HOME!


----------



## funatdisney

mike9950 said:


> Funatdisney:  the wines fun sounds fantastic!  we didn't get that, but they did bring over some super premium reserve wine to try.  It was excellent...
> 
> I still remember that night, after all that food and wine we ran over to Space Mountain rode 3 times before the park closed.  Ah the benefits of dining and staying at The Grand Californian



Space Mountian!! That must have been fun. We closed the place down. It was too late to get to the park, but maybe next time. 

We got to taste a desert wine that their buyers bought from some winery in SLO. The wine was a "mistake" that didn't meet the winery's standards. They didn't want it so sweet. The buyers liked the wine so much that they bought everything they had. That was sooo good, and knowing that once their stock was gone, we would never taste anything like it again, made it special, too. I remember savoring every sip! Ahhh fond memories!


----------



## ssxa

We have a 1 bedroom reserved at GCV for Oct 3rd thru the 10th. Any advice on requesting a certain room? This is our families second trip to Disney and we are still very new at this. Our boys are 7 and 5, we would like to get a good view of the CA park and WOC show. Any rooms to avoid? I've been going through the treads and well...it's quite overwheming


----------



## Nonsuch

ssxa said:


> Our boys are 7 and 5, we would like to get a good view of the CA park and WOC show. Any rooms to avoid?


Request a Paradise Pier view on a high floor 
Be aware that Little Mermaid construction noise can upset light sleepers.


----------



## jpeka65844

mike9950 said:


> Funatdisney:  the wines fun sounds fantastic!  we didn't get that, but they did bring over some super premium reserve wine to try.  It was excellent...
> 
> I still remember that night, after all that food and wine we ran over to Space Mountain rode 3 times before the park closed.  Ah the benefits of dining and staying at The Grand Californian



Aren't those memories the best?  We were fortunate to snag a ressie at Club 33 last summer and shut that place down.  On the way out, we decided to ride Pirates one last time.  There was no one in the park and we got a boat all to ourselves.  Just a magical Disney evening.

We're hoping to get to DLR and VGC next summer.  If we can't score another Club 33 ressie, we just might have to do the Chef's Table.  Chez magnifique!!!


----------



## DVCGeek

funatdisney said:


> That was my experience. The Chef asked us what we like to eat and what foods we didn't like. There were 4 of us and each of us got a different dish for each course It was absolutely wonderful. And then each course was paired with a different wine for _each_ of us. We even got to sample some wine "just for the fun of it". Hard to beat this type of dining experience.



That is EXACTLY what I'm planning to try!    I was thinking about getting a 'regular' reservation and going Vintner's Menu w/ wine pairings before I heard about Chef's Counter.  Can't wait for my BD!!!


----------



## Disney Princess

All of this Napa Rose talk has me wondering.  We are considering doing Napa Rose for our anniversary next year during our first trip home (to our west coast home!).  Is the pricing for the Chef's Counter different than the regular dining?  What if you do the "surprise us" method?  Would you recommend Chef's Counter over a regular table?  

Thanks for any help!!  We can't wait for 60 days out to make our priority seatings.  I guess it can't hurt to research early!


----------



## franandaj

Disney Princess said:


> All of this Napa Rose talk has me wondering.  We are considering doing Napa Rose for our anniversary next year during our first trip home (to our west coast home!).  Is the pricing for the Chef's Counter different than the regular dining?  What if you do the "surprise us" method?  Would you recommend Chef's Counter over a regular table?
> 
> Thanks for any help!!  We can't wait for 60 days out to make our priority seatings.  I guess it can't hurt to research early!



When we go, we always tell them that we want to split "everything" and we usually add one or two things off the menu, so we end up with a six or seven course meal. They split all our plates except when we order two soups (which we usually do) and they give us just one glass of wine that we share.

We find it actually quite affordable as a really fine dining restaurant since we split dishes this way.  My guess on the pricing of the "surprise us" method is that they would charge you the cost for the Chef's Tasting Menu.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

lulubelle said:


> Enjoy the villas and DLR GrumpyGrandpa!
> Let us know what you think of everything.



OK I'm back.   I loved my first trip home to VGC at Spring Break!   It's been so long that I can't remember the room number.   It was the one bedroom on the sixth floor (I think there is only one).   Yes we had that stunning view of Mickey's Wheel do Death (My DGD hates it when I call it that).   One of my favorite memories was when we first entered our room and my DGS said "This is best place we have ever stayed at!"  (and believe me it's hard to impress my spoiled grandkids).   I would have to agree with others who have said it is the best DVC property.   I know it is the best I've stayed at.  

Sorry for having been absent these past few months.   I have been going through some challenging financial difficulties and thought I would have to sell all of my points.   I have sold my SSR points and one of my GVC contracts.   It is looking as if I may be able to hang on to 150 GVC points.   DW and I are downsizing our lifestyle and figuring out how to make things work.   I'm sure I will be able to right my financial ship and add on some points in the future!


----------



## mike9950

Disney Princess said:


> All of this Napa Rose talk has me wondering.  We are considering doing Napa Rose for our anniversary next year during our first trip home (to our west coast home!).  Is the pricing for the Chef's Counter different than the regular dining?  What if you do the "surprise us" method?  Would you recommend Chef's Counter over a regular table?
> 
> Thanks for any help!!  We can't wait for 60 days out to make our priority seatings.  I guess it can't hurt to research early!



Highly recommend the Chef's Counter.   There isn't any extra cost, and the experience, in my opinion is incredible.  Go for it!


----------



## ACDSNY

Welcome back Grumpygrandpa!  We've missed you around here.


----------



## MCSfromWA

The one bedroom villa on the 6th floor is 6500 (I think).  We stayed in that villa on our first stay at VGC and our whole family loved it, too!


----------



## funatdisney

Grumpygrandpa said:


> OK I'm back.   I loved my first trip home to VGC at Spring Break!   It's been so long that I can't remember the room number.   It was the one bedroom on the sixth floor (I think there is only one).   Yes we had that stunning view of Mickey's Wheel do Death (My DGD hates it when I call it that).   One of my favorite memories was when we first entered our room and my DGS said "This is best place we have ever stayed at!"  (and believe me it's hard to impress my spoiled grandkids).   I would have to agree with others who have said it is the best DVC property.   I know it is the best I've stayed at.
> 
> Sorry for having been absent these past few months.   I have been going through some challenging financial difficulties and thought I would have to sell all of my points.   I have sold my SSR points and one of my GVC contracts.   It is looking as if I may be able to hang on to 150 GVC points.   DW and I are downsizing our lifestyle and figuring out how to make things work.   I'm sure I will be able to right my financial ship and add on some points in the future!



So happy to see you posted this morning. I have been off line as well until recently. 

I just wanted to say that I certainly understand where you are at financially. I have thought of selling my points both at SSR (225) and VGC (160). Instead, I decided to rent them out. Barely hanging on though. DH is finally getting some good offers this month after a year and half of struggle. Whew couldn't have come sooner. I wish I could of bought more points st VGC, but I am happy with what I have. Your DGS is certainly right about the VGC being "the best place"! I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone in this and I wish the best for you and yours.


----------



## Nonsuch

MCSfromWA said:


> The one bedroom villa on the 6th floor is 6500 (I think).  We stayed in that villa on our first stay at VGC and our whole family loved it, too!


6500 is the dedicated two bedroom
6502 is the one bedroom
6504 is the studio


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> Welcome back Grumpygrandpa!  We've missed you around here.



Thanks Angela.   This is my first post entered from my cell phone.   Nobody texts slower than me!    We are going to go down to DLR in October.   Staying at PP     No availability at VGC on my dates!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

funatdisney said:


> So happy to see you posted this morning. I have been off line as well until recently.
> 
> I just wanted to say that I certainly understand where you are at financially. I have thought of selling my points both at SSR (225) and VGC (160). Instead, I decided to rent them out. Barely hanging on though. DH is finally getting some good offers this month after a year and half of struggle. Whew couldn't have come sooner. I wish I could of bought more points st VGC, but I am happy with what I have. Your DGS is certainly right about the VGC being "the best place"! I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone in this and I wish the best for you and yours.



Thanks funatdisney.  Sometimes it's good to struggle.  It helps us grow and focus on the important things in life.  It does help to know that I'm not the only one who has been touched by this recession.   I'm glad to hear of DH's offers and am sure you will be back to normal in no time.


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks *Grumpygrandpa*. I do think struggle is a good thing. My DH is his own business and this is the third time in our married life this has happened to us. We plan for the downside of owning our own business, so this is not knew to me, just longer than what I am used too. 

Yes, one really begins to understand what really is important. Helps you _focus_ on the little joys in our lives. 

When are you going in Oct? We are at VGC from Oct 26 to Oct 29.


----------



## MCSfromWA

Nonsuch said:


> 6500 is the dedicated two bedroom
> 6502 is the one bedroom
> 6504 is the studio



That sounds right!  I should have asked my children -- they would have remembered.


----------



## dvcaddict!

Anyone know the status of VGC selling out? Was curious since I wanted to do a possible small add on before they are all gone. Anyone also noticed any VGC contracts up on the resale website?


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

funatdisney said:


> When are you going in Oct? We are at VGC from Oct 26 to Oct 29.



October 13th through 17th.


----------



## funatdisney

Grumpygrandpa said:


> October 13th through 17th.



Darn. We will miss each other.


----------



## DVCGeek

Grumpygrandpa said:


> October 13th through 17th.



Hey, I'm there arriving the 16th and checking out early on the 21st!  Maybe we'll run into each other...


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Grumpygrandpa said:


> OK I'm back.   I loved my first trip home to VGC at Spring Break!   It's been so long that I can't remember the room number.   It was the one bedroom on the sixth floor (I think there is only one).   Yes we had that stunning view of Mickey's Wheel do Death (My DGD hates it when I call it that).   One of my favorite memories was when we first entered our room and my DGS said "This is best place we have ever stayed at!"  (and believe me it's hard to impress my spoiled grandkids).   I would have to agree with others who have said it is the best DVC property.   I know it is the best I've stayed at.
> 
> Sorry for having been absent these past few months.   I have been going through some challenging financial difficulties and thought I would have to sell all of my points.   I have sold my SSR points and one of my GVC contracts.   It is looking as if I may be able to hang on to 150 GVC points.   DW and I are downsizing our lifestyle and figuring out how to make things work.   I'm sure I will be able to right my financial ship and add on some points in the future!



Welcome back   Glad you had a nice trip and get to return in October.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

double post


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

funatdisney said:


> Darn. We will miss each other.



Sooner or later we will be there at the same time!



DVCGeek said:


> Hey, I'm there arriving the 16th and checking out early on the 21st!  Maybe we'll run into each other...



If you recognize my DGKs accompanied by two old chubby people, say hi to us!



justkeepswimmin said:


> Welcome back   Glad you had a nice trip and get to return in October.



My last trip was a surprise birthday gift from my DW on June 8th and 9th.   Best birthday present ever!   The Dapper Dans sang happy Birthday to me on Main Street!  Pretty cool


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Here are a couple of pics from the spring break trip


----------



## peloha86

I think I've seen this hummer around town 

Nice to see you back on the Dis GG

And remember, "chin up! Chin up!" 

I just can't remember which Disney film "chin up" was from...


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice pics and great view Grumpygrandpa!

The grandkids are growing up fast.  It's nice your DGD is wearing our initials on her sweatshirt.


----------



## bigAWL

peloha86 said:


> I just can't remember which Disney film "chin up" was from...


 
The movie I remember with "Chin up" was not a Disney movie... Charlotte's Web.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

ACDSNY said:


> Nice pics and great view Grumpygrandpa!
> 
> The grandkids are growing up fast.  It's nice your DGD is wearing our initials on her sweatshirt.



OK...that's funny.  Now I'm to think of you and your DH every time I see that logo.



peloha86 said:


> And remember, "chin up! Chin up!"
> 
> I just can't remember which Disney film "chin up" was from...



Keep your chin up, someday there will be happiness again. - Robin Hood



bigAWL said:


> The movie I remember with "Chin up" was not a Disney movie... Charlotte's Web.



Or we can just go with "Hey there Mr. Grumpy Gills....just keep swimming, just keep swimming."


----------



## funatdisney

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Sooner or later we will be there at the same time!
> 
> My last trip was a surprise birthday gift from my DW on June 8th and 9th.   Best birthday present ever!   The Dapper Dans sang happy Birthday to me on Main Street!  Pretty cool



As much as you want to go and as much as I go, I'm sure we will!

"Happy Birthday" by the Dapper Dans  What a great moment that must have been.

BTW, your grandkids are the cutest.


----------



## kittyhox

Hi!

We just bought 100 points at the Grand Californian.  Yay!  I'm already thinking of calling and trying to change that to 150!  It's only been a few days since we signed the paperwork and I think we have a week or 10 days to change our mind.  I'm not sure what to do with our 2010 points since we just got back from DL yesterday  and aren't returning until 2012.  We planned on taking a Disney Cruise next year, but it requires so many points!

Anyhoo, I'm so excited and already ready to plan our next trip in October 2012!

  Kittyhox


----------



## ACDSNY

kittyhox said:


> Hi!
> 
> We just bought 100 points at the Grand Californian. Yay! I'm already thinking of calling and trying to change that to 150! It's only been a few days since we signed the paperwork and I think we have a week or 10 days to change our mind. I'm not sure what to do with our 2010 points since we just got back from DL yesterday  and aren't returning until 2012. We planned on taking a Disney Cruise next year, but it requires so many points!
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm so excited and already ready to plan our next trip in October 2012!
> 
> Kittyhox


 
Welcome and Congrats!

If you do decide to add the other 50 points I'd keep your original 100 point contract and add the 50 points as a separate contract.  Smaller contracts are easier to sell down the road if you ever need to.

Depending on your Use Year you may be able to bank your 2010 points and have two years worth of points to use for 2012 trip.  You could also rent them or transfer them to another member.  Happy Planning!


----------



## drewmisha

Congrats!!  What use year did you buy your points?


QUOTE=kittyhox;37827271]Hi!

We just bought 100 points at the Grand Californian.  Yay!  I'm already thinking of calling and trying to change that to 150!  It's only been a few days since we signed the paperwork and I think we have a week or 10 days to change our mind.  I'm not sure what to do with our 2010 points since we just got back from DL yesterday  and aren't returning until 2012.  We planned on taking a Disney Cruise next year, but it requires so many points!

Anyhoo, I'm so excited and already ready to plan our next trip in October 2012!

  Kittyhox[/QUOTE]


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

funatdisney said:


> BTW, your grandkids are the cutest.



I sometimes wonder if they are really as cute as I think they are.   To me, they are the cutest, but I know that I'm biased.



kittyhox said:


> Hi!
> 
> We just bought 100 points at the Grand Californian.  Yay!  I'm already thinking of calling and trying to change that to 150!  It's only been a few days since we signed the paperwork and I think we have a week or 10 days to change our mind.  I'm not sure what to do with our 2010 points since we just got back from DL yesterday  and aren't returning until 2012.  We planned on taking a Disney Cruise next year, but it requires so many points!
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm so excited and already ready to plan our next trip in October 2012!
> 
> Kittyhox



Congratulations!   I suspect that you will find something to do with those points.


----------



## funatdisney

Grumpygrandpa said:


> I sometimes wonder if they are really as cute as I think they are.   To me, they are the cutest, but I know that I'm biased.



No, you are not bias. They really are cute!


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

dvcaddict! said:


> Anyone know the status of VGC selling out? Was curious since I wanted to do a possible small add on before they are all gone. Anyone also noticed any VGC contracts up on the resale website?



I'm curious too.  I was re-reading the first part of this thread last night and I can't believe how fast I felt this tiny DVC was going to sell out.  Not the first time I was wrong.   What are your guides saying out there?  Bus Drivers?  anyone?


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

dvcaddict! said:


> Anyone also noticed any VGC contracts up on the resale website?



I think there are a half dozen or so on The Timeshare Store's site.   I'm sure there are on similar amounts out there on the other resaler's sites.


----------



## IloveDisney77

Grumpygrandpa said:


> Originally Posted by dvcaddict!
> Anyone know the status of VGC selling out? Was curious since I wanted to do a possible small add on before they are all gone. Anyone also noticed any VGC contracts up on the resale website?



I may have some information but it came from my guide...and we all know how guides can streeettttchhhh the truth on occassion...not saying he/she did but one never can tell.  

We decided a few days ago to head to DLR next summer and instead of waiting 3 more months until the 7 month window to use points but risk not getting a ressie we decided hey, why not another add-on (3rd one within the year).

Sooo, just yesterday I called my guide and said I wanted a small add-on at VGC to do the banking/borrowing thing for a once every 3 year trip to DLR for 4 nights and was told I should strongly consider doing it sooner rather than later as there were "only 2300" more points available until officially being sold-out.  I know they are in the "sell-out" phase but am not sure if there really are so few points available...on the other hand there may be.  

Just wanted to pass that along.


----------



## VallCopen

Well for what it is worth, we tried to add on last month and we were told there were no more June points available, only March and April and if we wanted June UY we would have to go on a waiting list but we would be waitlisted for the pre July 15th price.  Just a few days ago our points came through at 92.00 per point, so to some degree I do believe they are close to selling out otherwise Disney would have sold us the points last month.


----------



## fdwang

Hi,  

I'm a new owner of 320 points at GCV.  We bought on our cruise. We bought at GCV due the the incentives they offered at the time. We were sorely tempted to buy into BLT but we were not sure we could find use for the DP they offered in the current use year.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Welcome home, neighbor!

Mary


----------



## bigAWL

I just made my first 11-month reservation at VGC today (2BR).  I thought it was funny... out of curiosity I asked if there were any grand villas available for my nights.  The MS lady checked and sure enough there was availability.  Then she said, you'd better decide quickly - there are only 2 left.


----------



## AZDisFamily

We bought at VGC while on our trip to WDW in June 2009. Our first trip to DL/DCA was February 2010 (we go every February) and it was awesome. I am so happy that DVC finally built at DL/DCA.

We LOOOOVEEE VGC


----------



## kerickson

bigAWL said:


> I just made my first 11-month reservation at VGC today (2BR).  I thought it was funny... out of curiosity I asked if there were any grand villas available for my nights.  The MS lady checked and sure enough there was availability.  Then she said, you'd better decide quickly - there are only 2 left.



There are only two VGC Grand Villas...one pool view and one DCA view


----------



## bigAWL

kerickson said:


> There are only two VGC Grand Villas...one pool view and one DCA view


 
Yeah, that's why I thought it was funny she said that, as if all the others were already taken.


----------



## bumbershoot

bigAWL said:


> Yeah, that's why I thought it was funny she said that, as if all the others were already taken.



I got the joke.


----------



## toocherie

Had booked a studio for Oct. 15th some time ago to go to the Halloween party that one night.  Then some friends from Phoenix decided to come (my college roomie and her 11 y.o. DD) and we are doing a scavenger hunt type game on Sunday.  So wanted to book for Oct. 16th too--but sold out.  So I waitlisted. Just checked dvcmember.com today and my waitlist came through  I am so excited that we will be able to have a leisurely Saturday at DL now rather than go back to my house, and having to come back for the game the next day!

Off-topic--but I also waitlisted for a multi-day trip for Treehouse Villas and that came through a few months ago!  So I'm happy with the waitlist system!


----------



## bumbershoot

Congrats, Cheryl!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bigAWL said:


> Then she said, you'd better decide quickly - there are only 2 left.



 

A good example why we come to these boards to get information rather than MS.  



toocherie said:


> Had booked a studio for Oct. 15th some time ago to go to the Halloween party that one night.  Then some friends from Phoenix decided to come (my college roomie and her 11 y.o. DD) and we are doing a scavenger hunt type game on Sunday.  So wanted to book for Oct. 16th too--but sold out.  So I waitlisted. Just checked dvcmember.com today and my waitlist came through  I am so excited that we will be able to have a leisurely Saturday at DL now rather than go back to my house, and having to come back for the game the next day!
> 
> Off-topic--but I also waitlisted for a multi-day trip for Treehouse Villas and that came through a few months ago!  So I'm happy with the waitlist system!



Nice!!!!


----------



## funatdisney

toocherie, congrats on your waitlist success! I tried to have a waitlist reservation back in June and it didn't come through. You must have "good waitlist karma".

I am going to VGC on Oct 26 to Oct 29. Is anyone else going in Oct.?


----------



## gkrykewy

We are going 9/28 through 10/5. Can't wait! Have the halloween party booked for 10/1.


----------



## franandaj

We'll be there in less than a month!    We may not get into the parks at all since we're going for Destination-D.


----------



## ACDSNY

We're looking forward to our second VGC trip coming up in Nov and seeing World of Color.


----------



## VallCopen

We will be seeing you there ACDSNY!!!  It will be our 3rd visit in a 2 bedroom and we can't wait.


----------



## ACDSNY

VallCopen said:


> We will be seeing you there ACDSNY!!! It will be our 3rd visit in a 2 bedroom and we can't wait.


 
Wave if you see us...I'll be with a guy in wranglers and cowboy boots along with DGS, two nieces, a nephew, sister and BIL.  Thank goodness for 2 bedroom units.


----------



## dcfromva

funatdisney said:


> I am going to VGC on Oct 26 to Oct 29. Is anyone else going in Oct.?



We are going 6-11 OCT...I love, love, love Disneyland during Halloweentime!   When we made plans to go last year it seemed so far off.  I cannot believe we are almost within 30 days of going.


----------



## VallCopen

ACDSNY said:


> Wave if you see us...I'll be with a guy in wranglers and cowboy boots along with DGS, two nieces, a nephew, sister and BIL.  Thank goodness for 2 bedroom units.



We will be watching for you but I might not be that aware of a cowboy in Disneyland since we are from a big rodeo family, father-in-law was world champion bronc rider 2 times and brother-in-law was calf roper world champion once or twice and everyone is in boots and hats all the time.


----------



## ACDSNY

VallCopen said:


> We will be watching for you but I might not be that aware of a cowboy in Disneyland since we are from a big rodeo family, father-in-law was world champion bronc rider 2 times and brother-in-law was calf roper world champion once or twice and everyone is in boots and hats all the time.


 
Too funny!  DH will fit right in with your group, but he won't have the All-Star background, he's just a farm kid.  

I'm surprised my DDIL didn't run off when she was first dating our DS in high school, she invited him over to swim and he showed up in swimshorts, t-shirt, boots and a cowboy hat.   Great blackmail picture for later.


----------



## XMom

We are leaving to stay in the villas for the first time on Friday.  Decided to send the kids to school and pick them up around 11am so they don't get an absence.  I called and put in a request for 3rd floor or higher and paradise pier view.  We shall see what happens.  We reserved a studio as that is what our points will allow us to do at 11 months out.  Maybe next year we can get a 1 BR if we add some points.  We stayed in the hotel last Sept for labor day for the 1/2 marathon weekend since the villas weren't open yet.  I'm excited but nervous.  I'm sure any room will be fine. It's WOC or fireworks...can't really complain!!!  Any first time villa tips??

Thanks,
Charlene


----------



## funatdisney

dcfromva said:


> We are going 6-11 OCT...I love, love, love Disneyland during Halloweentime!   When we made plans to go last year it seemed so far off.  I cannot believe we are almost within 30 days of going.



Me too! I just love the parks all decked out for Halloween. I keep thinking about DL at that time of year, I can almost see the Halloween pumpkins on Main Street. I got a long time to wait, but DH and I may sneak out to see it on Sept 19. A day trip with the hubby and me would be sooo great and Halloween  Time, too. Wish us luck.


----------



## ajf1007

As of right now, we leave in 30 days, 6 hours and 16 minutes! YAHOO!!  We're there from 10/2 to 10/9, so excited!!!!  Its my first time to DL, actually to California!


----------



## Nonsuch

funatdisney said:


> Me too! I just love the parks all decked out for Halloween. I keep thinking about DL at that time of year, I can almost see the Halloween pumpkins on Main Street. I got a long time to wait, but DH and I may sneak out to see it on Sept 19.


Yesterday, I booked a last minute trip for Sept 16 
I was lucky and have a 1-bedroom villa for the 16th 
The next two nights are in the hotel, view room for $267/night -- I was also lucky to get that, since only $800 suites are available today 

I'm a little disappointed that the Halloween fireworks are only for the party nights, but Ghost Galaxy will be running 
This will be my first chance to see World of Color


----------



## ACDSNY

XMom said:


> We are leaving to stay in the villas for the first time on Friday.
> Thanks,
> Charlene


 
Have a wonderful first stay in the villas!



ajf1007 said:


> As of right now, we leave in 30 days, 6 hours and 16 minutes! YAHOO!! We're there from 10/2 to 10/9, so excited!!!! Its my first time to DL, actually to California!


 
Wow have an awesome first trip!



Nonsuch said:


> Yesterday, I booked a last minute trip for Sept 16
> I was lucky and have a 1-bedroom villa for the 16th
> The next two nights are in the hotel, view room for $267/night -- I was also lucky to get that, since only $800 suites are available today
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that the Halloween fireworks are only for the party nights, but Ghost Galaxy will be running
> This will be my first chance to see World of Color


 
Let us know what you think about WOC, I haven't seem it yet either.


----------



## BeccaG

Was just going to make a post and debut a ticket for our next trip to the VGCs but can't seem to find a VGC ticker?  Anyone seen one?


----------



## franandaj

BeccaG said:


> Was just going to make a post and debut a ticket for our next trip to the VGCs but can't seem to find a VGC ticker?  Anyone seen one?



The only California related one I could find was the top one in my sig.


----------



## funatdisney

Nonsuch said:


> Yesterday, I booked a last minute trip for Sept 16
> I was lucky and have a 1-bedroom villa for the 16th
> The next two nights are in the hotel, view room for $267/night -- I was also lucky to get that, since only $800 suites are available today
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that the Halloween fireworks are only for the party nights, but Ghost Galaxy will be running
> This will be my first chance to see World of Color



Talk about luck!! The villas are getting harder and harder to book 2 to 3 months in advance, and here you go just a couple weeks before your check in date.

You will love the WOC. I got to see it last month. Completely took me by surprise. When we go in Oct., I am definitely will see it again. Check into getting a picnic meal or dinner package. We tried the picnic meal and it was well worth the cost.


----------



## Nonsuch

funatdisney said:


> Talk about luck!! The villas are getting harder and harder to book 2 to 3 months in advance, and here you go just a couple weeks before your check in date.


Member Services joked I had "won the lottery" 
I tried to book October at 2 months and could not get 2 consecutive days.



funatdisney said:


> You will love the WOC. I got to see it last month. Completely took me by surprise. When we go in Oct., I am definitely will see it again. Check into getting a picnic meal or dinner package. We tried the picnic meal and it was well worth the cost.


I saw some WOC testing in February, and am looking forward to seeing the completed show.  Dinner reservations have been made


----------



## funatdisney

Maybe you have good "room karma" I have good "line karma" which comes in handy at DL. 

Maybe one day I will try the dinner package. I try to cook and BBQ as much as possible in our room. Makes me feel like I "live" at Disneyland.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Well I've done my last add on.    Gave the credit card number for another 70 points at VGC in my Apr UY.  Back when I got in to be a founding member at VGC I was planning on buying 50-75 points total there.  Now that's just my add on!    

Darn that family that wants to come along and means I need a bigger room!


----------



## ACDSNY

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well I've done my last add on.  Gave the credit card number for another 70 points at VGC in my Apr UY. Back when I got in to be a founding member at VGC I was planning on buying 50-75 points total there. Now that's just my add on!
> 
> Darn that family that wants to come along and means I need a bigger room!


 
I know exactly what you mean about family that wants to come along...

I received a email today stating I won 4 tickets to Verizon's WOC private party on 9/10/10 so I'm trying to decide if we want to take a quick road trip next weekend.  I wonder if I could find a room for next Friday?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Congrats on winning the tickets ACDSNY!  It's nice to know someone here got them!


----------



## franandaj

We've been trying for about 4 months to refinance a property for some cash so that we can "buy some things" that we've wanted since my FIL passed last Dec.  It finally looks like things will go through in a month or more so I called my guide today.  We wanted 125 points with a Sept UY and they said that they were sold out, but they have put us on a waitlist and think that it will come through in 2-3 weeks, at which point they will bill our CC for the total amount and we'll get Disney $$'s.

It sounds like they are truly in the final phases of selling out, so if you're on the fence about adding on, this is the time to jump on the bandwagon!


----------



## bigAWL

franandaj said:


> We've been trying for about 4 months to refinance a property for some cash so that we can "buy some things" that we've wanted since my FIL passed last Dec. It finally looks like things will go through in a month or more so I called my guide today. We wanted 125 points with a Sept UY and they said that they were sold out, but they have put us on a waitlist and think that it will come through in 2-3 weeks, at which point they will bill our CC for the total amount and we'll get Disney $$'s.
> 
> It sounds like they are truly in the final phases of selling out, so if you're on the fence about adding on, this is the time to jump on the bandwagon!


 
I'm new to DVC and still trying to figure this out.  But how can they offer a waitlist for something that is "sold out."  Are they expecting some contracts to not make it to closing?


----------



## CrazyDuck

bigAWL said:


> I'm new to DVC and still trying to figure this out.  But how can they offer a waitlist for something that is "sold out."  Are they expecting some contracts to not make it to closing?



No... what you are wait listing for is someone else's points that go back into DVD's inventory when they exercise right of first refusal (ROFR) on a contract that someone else has sold.  Or points that go back into their inventory when someone can't afford to make payments (for financing of the purchase or even maintenance fees) and DVD basically forecloses on those contracts and resells the points.


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> We've been trying for about 4 months to refinance a property for some cash so that we can "buy some things" that we've wanted since my FIL passed last Dec.  It finally looks like things will go through in a month or more so I called my guide today.  We wanted 125 points with a Sept UY and they said that they were sold out, but they have put us on a waitlist and think that it will come through in 2-3 weeks, at which point they will bill our CC for the total amount and we'll get Disney $$'s.
> 
> It sounds like they are truly in the final phases of selling out, so if you're on the fence about adding on, this is the time to jump on the bandwagon!



Dang this board for reminding me that yes, I probably do need more points....curses


----------



## XMom

While I am sitting here waiting for my 5k to start I thought I would share our experience. We got to the Grand around one on Friday. We got registered and even though we put in a request the cm was not very warm and friendly and quickly shot me down when I asked for a park view. He told us the villas are assigned days ahead of time and he has no control of what happens and is not alowed to change anybodys assignments. We were annoyed but just went on our way. We got a studio overlooking the pool next to a wall that shoots out and blocks any view. We decided to go back down and talk to someone about it....what could we lose?  So to make a long story short, we will check out at eleven today and go hang by the pool while they hang on to our luggage and around three we will move into our new room on a higher floor with a park view for the next three nights!!! We will see how it goes. I'm off do run my 5k through the parks....


----------



## funatdisney

Awesome luck and I am sorry that the CM was having a bad night. If you can, will you post some pic of your room? 

Good luck on your run!


----------



## franandaj

CrazyDuck said:


> No... what you are wait listing for is someone else's points that go back into DVD's inventory when they exercise right of first refusal (ROFR) on a contract that someone else has sold.  Or points that go back into their inventory when someone can't afford to make payments (for financing of the purchase or even maintenance fees) and DVD basically forecloses on those contracts and resells the points.



I was wondering how that worked...our guide seemed pretty confident that the sale would go through.  I don't mind if it takes a little while because I'd rather have the money in our hands or almost in our hands when the points come through.  That way I know I can pay off the CC immediately.  I don't have any plans for the points, but this will give us 5 extra nights in a studio that I would most likely use during F&W or some other time we're having a late night and don't want to drive home.


----------



## ToodlesRN

Just tried to book a last minute trip to the Grand for the beginning of October with flexible dates and nope all booked up. Ugh... Now it's either book at DR or PP, or fly to FL, but for a quick 3-4 day trip that makes no sense. Had a feeling this would become a problem since most of our trips are spure of the momment. Wish we had more DVC resorts in Ca like FL!!


----------



## ACDSNY

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Congrats on winning the tickets ACDSNY! It's nice to know someone here got them!


 
Thanks, we're still trying to pull together the details.  I have a room at DLH for Friday and will call in the morning to see if I can get Sat night at the DLH on points.  No villas available.



bigAWL said:


> I'm new to DVC and still trying to figure this out. But how can they offer a waitlist for something that is "sold out." Are they expecting some contracts to not make it to closing?


 
I'm sure they have a small percentage of people that start the purchase process and cancel within the 10 days after they get home.


----------



## Nonsuch

Disney Vacation Club DVC Pin Grand CA 2009 Chip Dale

One of my eBay searches turned up the VGC pin 
(I have no relation to the seller)

$18 is not bad, the original price was $12.
I paid even more from previous eBay auctions.


----------



## funatdisney

Cute pin!


----------



## Tandelothien

Hi Everyone 

I know a few people have been asking what the cash rate is for the VGC rooms (I know I wanted to know), so when I was on the phone with member services the other day I asked the CM.  Apparently you can only book cash stays 60 days out and of course the rate varies depending on season, but the randomly selected date she found for me somewhere in the next 60 days was $345 a night for a studio.  I don't know if this helps anyone but it let me know what ball park the prices are in


----------



## blackjackdelta

Tandelothien said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I know a few people have been asking what the cash rate is for the VGC rooms (I know I wanted to know), so when I was on the phone with member services the other day I asked the CM. Apparently you can only book cash stays 60 days out and of course the rate varies depending on season, but the randomly selected date she found for me somewhere in the next 60 days was $345 a night for a studio. I don't know if this helps anyone but it let me know what ball park the prices are in


 
When I asked about the rate for August it was $840/night and $1010 for a 1 bedroom at a 60 day mark with no availabilty. Wound up renting points.

Jack


----------



## Disney Princess

Tandelothien said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I know a few people have been asking what the cash rate is for the VGC rooms (I know I wanted to know), so when I was on the phone with member services the other day I asked the CM.  Apparently you can only book cash stays 60 days out and of course the rate varies depending on season, but the randomly selected date she found for me somewhere in the next 60 days was $345 a night for a studio.  I don't know if this helps anyone but it let me know what ball park the prices are in





blackjackdelta said:


> When I asked about the rate for August it was $840/night and $1010 for a 1 bedroom at a 60 day mark with no availabilty. Wound up renting points.
> 
> Jack



When we asked, they wouldn't even quote us a current rate because they knew we weren't interested in going in the next 60 days.  I called the Disneyland reservations line trying to see about it as well.  I told them our trip was in May before I knew about the "60 days" rule; we have our own points, but we wanted to keep track of our costs versus paying cash.  The two prices above are VERY different from each other.  Interesting indeed.  We may call 60 days out from our vacation to see what we can find.  My guess is that there won't be too many units available for cash at that point in time.


----------



## Tandelothien

Disney Princess said:


> When we asked, they wouldn't even quote us a current rate because they knew we weren't interested in going in the next 60 days.  I called the Disneyland reservations line trying to see about it as well.  I told them our trip was in May before I knew about the "60 days" rule; we have our own points, but we wanted to keep track of our costs versus paying cash.  The two prices above are VERY different from each other.  Interesting indeed.  We may call 60 days out from our vacation to see what we can find.  My guess is that there won't be too many units available for cash at that point in time.



Yes she had quite a time finding an available night within the 60 days to even get me a price so I suspect you're right


----------



## gkrykewy

What is the 60-day rule?


----------



## XMom

I am now home from our wonderful stay at the Villas.  It was our first time staying there and for those of you who didn't read my first post, I believe it is on the previous page.

So after my 5k, the kids ran their age group races and we headed back to the room. Our original room was 3509 and we had a view of the pool and to the right a wall stuck out so all we saw was the room line when we looked down.  Now if we didn't know what we were missing, I'm sure this room would be just fine.  Unfortunately I have been on this board alot lately and knew what we were missing.  So we packed up all our stuff (10 bags!!!) and called the bellman to come store our things for us and headed down to the pool around 11am.  All we were told was that we would have a park view on the 3rd floor or higher.  Now the wait...

The pool was great fun and the kids loved the slides and the kiddie pool.  Around 2:30pm my Hubby's phone rang and it was Rick stating we could come to the front desk and check in to our new room.  He did not give us the room number over the phone.

We made our way over with the kids and my hubby went to check in while the kids watched the tv in the lobby.  He came over and said "Is 5504 a good room?"  Well I almost screamed I was so excited!!!  The view was marvelous and it seemed like our trip was just so much more enjoyable from that moment on.

Sunday night we went to the DVC member meeting.  We all played DVC jepordy and our team won so we were given cute totebags like the kind you use at the grocery store now.  We also won an Aulani Minnie Mouse Pin.  It was nice and they are pushing Aulani now.  

All in all, the customer service was amazing except for the first interaction with the check in guy.  Emily in customer service was amazing and deserves a letter.  I'm just not sure who to send it to!!

That's all for now....back to the work, school, baseball, cubscouts grind and looking forward to February when we get to see Mickey and Friends on the Wonder!!


----------



## Nonsuch

XMom said:


> ...He came over and said "Is 5504 a good room?"  Well I almost screamed I was so excited!!!


You know the locations of all the rooms in your vacation home 
6504 might be a little better 
I loved the view from the adjacent 1-bedroom 5502


----------



## nunzia

There are DVC member meetings?


----------



## duck_widow

Hiya,

I haven't posted in a while, but I'm getting very excited for my first ever stay on Disney property and first ever stay as a DVC member. We're taking our parents along and staying in a two bedroom. We only told them we are staying closer to the park this time.  They should be very surprised!

Anyway I'm coming here for any advice you want to give a first-timer and I have a bunch of questions too. We check-in on 9/26.

-I've heard of kids getting pins and balloons at check-in. Can someone elaborate? Do we need to ask for them?

-Our parents are thinking they want scooters to get around. Both are having foot\hip problems and are in their 80's. Has anyone used an offsite service that delivers them to the hotel? Can anyone recommend something other than renting them at Disneyland?

-I'm going to try grocery delivery from Von's. Any tips there? I know we can't order alcohol unless we are there at delivery time?

-We are hoping (like everyone else) for a Paradise Pier view. What are the best room numbers to ask for for a two bedroom?

-Does Mickey call in the morning?

-Where is that yummy potato soup? Carnation Cafe?

-What is the best way to get Fast Passes for WOC?

What else should I know???

Thanks!

So excited here!


----------



## funatdisney

Nonsuch said:


> You know the locations of all the rooms in your vacation home
> 6504 might be a little better
> I loved the view from the adjacent 1-bedroom 5502



I have stayed in that room, too. Definitely a great room!


----------



## TSMIII

I will be out west later this month on business and staying near DLR - unfortunately NOT at VGC - and was wondering if the model room there is still a VGC room or if it has been converted to an Aulani room for the purposes of selling that resort.  Can anyone tell me which it is now and what the hours to view it are, if any?

In the event it is no longer a VGC model, I'm thinking of inquiring at the front desk to see if they have a vacant one I can poke my head into.

We are contemplating a small add-on out there since I will be getting out there 2-3 times a year on the company's dime and could precede or extend a business trip with the family coming out to visit DLR.

I'm planing on getting into the parks this month and it will be my 2nd visit - the first, and my only one thus far, having been 20 years ago on Spring Break in 1990!!

Thanks for any insight you can provide.


----------



## sierranevada

duck_widow said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I haven't posted in a while, but I'm getting very excited for my first ever stay on Disney property and first ever stay as a DVC member. We're taking our parents along and staying in a two bedroom. We only told them we are staying closer to the park this time.  They should be very surprised!
> 
> Anyway I'm coming here for any advice you want to give a first-timer and I have a bunch of questions too. We check-in on 9/26.
> 
> -I've heard of kids getting pins and balloons at check-in. Can someone elaborate? Do we need to ask for them?
> 
> Call Vacation Planning with any special requests like that, other gifts to be delivered, Dining reservations and Fantasmic! seating.  714-300-7526, press *2
> 
> 
> -Our parents are thinking they want scooters to get around. Both are having foot\hip problems and are in their 80's. Has anyone used an offsite service that delivers them to the hotel? Can anyone recommend something other than renting them at Disneyland?
> 
> Deckers Surgical 714-542-5607 is great - much less expensive, delivers and picks up at the hotel.  And you can use them back to the hotel from the parks.  If you rent from DL, you have to turn it in when you leave the park
> 
> 
> -I'm going to try grocery delivery from Von's. Any tips there? I know we can't order alcohol unless we are there at delivery time?
> 
> No special tips - we had our delivery scheduled prior to our arrival and all we did is call down once in our room and everything was brought up.
> 
> -We are hoping (like everyone else) for a Paradise Pier view. What are the best room numbers to ask for for a two bedroom?
> 
> We requested and got 3522 - dedicated 2 bedroom and it was awesome!!  We watched WoC every night - be warned, it is loud!
> 
> 
> -Does Mickey call in the morning?
> 
> I believe so - we don't use the wake up call much
> 
> 
> -Where is that yummy potato soup? Carnation Cafe?
> 
> Yep!
> 
> 
> -What is the best way to get Fast Passes for WOC?
> 
> Honestly, the best way is to book the WoC dining package at either Ariel's Grotto or Wine Country Trattoria.  We have done Ariel's twice - food is good and the viewing area is great and not too crowded. Otherwise, all DLR hotel guests can go into DCA one hour prior to opening to get fastpasses.  Entrance time is always subject to change so confirm with the front desk.
> 
> 
> What else should I know???
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> So excited here!



See answers in red


----------



## Disney Princess

gkrykewy said:


> What is the 60-day rule?



When we called to check cash rates, we were told they cannot quote any to you until 60 days before your trip.  They are not offering the villas for cash stays until 60 days out.



nunzia said:


> There are DVC member meetings?



I wondered the same thing??


----------



## XMom

Nonsuch said:


> You know the locations of all the rooms in your vacation home
> 6504 might be a little better
> I loved the view from the adjacent 1-bedroom 5502



I don't really know the locations of all the rooms....I just obcessed before we left and read this thread from top to bottom and noted the good studio rooms with a good view.  

Yes, they have DVC member meetings every Sunday at 6pm per the DVC Sales person that we spoke to.

We didn't get anything special at check-in, but then again, we didn't even get a welcome home either.


----------



## franandaj

TSMIII said:


> We are contemplating a small add-on out there since I will be getting out there 2-3 times a year on the company's dime and could precede or extend a business trip with the family coming out to visit DLR.



I can't tell you about the models, but I can tell you that I tried to add on last week, and I am waitlisted for a Sept UY, anything but March and you're on the waitlist, they aren't completely sold out, but I'd get on the phone with your guide and find out if it is even feasible at this point....

Though I've never been in a studio at another property, the 1 Br's are the most gorgeous I've stayed in, better than Kidani, SSR and BWV!  I love them and hope my waitlist does come through!


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> I can't tell you about the models, but I can tell you that I tried to add on last week, and I am waitlisted for a Sept UY, anything but *March* and you're on the waitlist, they aren't completely sold out, but I'd get on the phone with your guide and find out if it is even feasible at this point....
> 
> Though I've never been in a studio at another property, the 1 Br's are the most gorgeous I've stayed in, better than Kidani, SSR and BWV!  I love them and hope my waitlist does come through!


Again with the enticing news that MARCH is still available. I actually talked to DH last night and he wouldn't blink if I added on, but we're debt free and that would make us not . It needs to sell out so I'm not tempted...


----------



## funatdisney

Does anyone know how many non-DVC units are at the villas? I'm just curious.


----------



## blackjackdelta

funatdisney said:


> Does anyone know how many non-DVC units are at the villas? I'm just curious.


 
I was told there were "0" non DVC units at the Villas, but not being a DVC member maybe someone can confirm or deny.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

TSMIII said:


> We are contemplating a small add-on out there since I will be getting out there 2-3 times a year on the company's dime and could precede or extend a business trip with the family coming out to visit DLR.


You business trips will need to follow a fixed schedule to allow you to book VGC 11 months in advance.


----------



## bigAWL

funatdisney said:


> Does anyone know how many non-DVC units are at the villas? I'm just curious.


 
If you are talking about the Grand Californian expansion which included the Villas, this information came from the Disney press release of the opening:


> ANAHEIM, Calif., Sept. 23, 2009  Disneyland Resort today unveiled a stunning new addition to its Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, including 203 new guest rooms and 50 two-bedroom equivalent Disney Vacation Club villas, the first Disney Vacation Club property on the West Coast.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

funatdisney said:


> Does anyone know how many non-DVC units are at the villas? I'm just curious.



According to the map there are 4 hotel rooms on the first floor mixed in with the DVC units and 1 hotel room on floors 2-5 so 8 total.  7 are pool view and 1 is a ground unit facing DCA.

Maybe they'll convert them?!


----------



## funatdisney

bigAWL said:


> If you are talking about the Grand Californian expansion which included the Villas, this information came from the Disney press release of the opening: ANAHEIM, Calif., Sept. 23, 2009  Disneyland Resort today unveiled a stunning new addition to its Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, including 203 new guest rooms and 50 two-bedroom equivalent Disney Vacation Club villas, the first Disney Vacation Club property on the West Coast.



I was asking about the Grand Californian. The 50 Villas, I think, pertain to the DVC units. Are there more units that can booked through the hotel and are not apart of DVC inventory (but these rooms are the same as the DVC units)? Usually there are non-DVC rooms right a long side the DVC units in one property. If so, how many are non-DVC units?


----------



## bigAWL

funatdisney said:


> I was asking about the Grand Californian. The 50 Villas, I think, pertain to the DVC units. Are there more units that can booked through the hotel and are not apart of DVC inventory (but these rooms are the same as the DVC units)? Usually there are non-DVC rooms right a long side the DVC units in one property. If so, how many are non-DVC units?


 
Check out this post: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36355632&postcount=450

Included are a series of floor plan maps showing the expansion where the 50 DVC villas are just a part of the new wing.  I believe the units not colored on these maps are regular hotel rooms, booked like the rest of the hotel, and not part of the DVC inventory.  I could be wrong, but I don't think any of them are studio villas - just regular hotel rooms.  As KAT4DISNEY said, 8 of those are mixed in on the same hallway with the DVC units.

I didn't count, but that's probably a total of 203 non-DVC units that are part of the expansion, as per the press realease that I quoted.


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you bigAWL! 

The floor plans maps were very informative and very clearly state where everything is and I have book marked it for future reference. So, I guess, it is safe to say that all the studios, one-bedrooms and two bedrooms are DVC?? Is a guest able to book any of these rooms when they call Disney reservations?


----------



## nunzia

....sooooo..anyone know the current price per point through Disney?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

nunzia said:


> ....sooooo..anyone know the current price per point through Disney?



Wasn't it just 5:08 AM when you weren't going to add on?!!?  

Base is now $120.
50-99 pts is $10 off
At 100 pts it goes to $15 off and then I'm not certain what the next price break is since I was only considering at most 125 pts.

My points still aren't in my account from my add on although my guide said they probably would be on Friday.  Guess I need to call and see what's going on.


----------



## Disney Princess

XMom said:


> Yes, they have DVC member meetings every Sunday at 6pm per the DVC Sales person that we spoke to.



Do you know where they take place?  I'd be interested in knowing this. How long did it last? Just news and info or anything else?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## nunzia

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wasn't it just 5:08 AM when you weren't going to add on?!!?
> 
> Base is now $120.
> 50-99 pts is $10 off
> At 100 pts it goes to $15 off and then I'm not certain what the next price break is since I was only considering at most 125 pts.
> 
> My points still aren't in my account from my add on although my guide said they probably would be on Friday.  Guess I need to call and see what's going on.



Things change quickly! 
soo..$110 for me..times the 50 I need, $5,500..hmm..please sell out March use year.


----------



## franandaj

nunzia said:


> ....sooooo..anyone know the current price per point through Disney?



I don't remember the exact price, but I think it is $115pp. They are offering X amount off 50 pts, more off 100 and even more off 125 (hence my purchase of 125 instead of the 75 or 100 I was considering). Here are the cryptic notes that I have from my conversation with my guide last week:

50 pts - $5500
100 pts - $10,500
125 pts - $12,800

This was for VGC, I didn't ask about anything else.  Those I plan to pick up on the resale market once we get our full refinancing loan.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

nunzia said:


> Things change quickly!
> soo..$110 for me..times the 50 I need, $5,500..hmm..please sell out March use year.



I know!!  I got busy and called 1 week after the price change (Aug 1st I think).    It went from $112 to $120!!  Discounts stayed the same.   I almost didn't do the add on but now have the paperwork on the way.


----------



## GoofItUp

Hello, VGC'ers!  I'll be crashing at "your place" Jan 26-30 for a pre-cruise DL visit.  I have one studio reserved for the full time we're there and another reserved for Jan 26-29 for my cousin and his family who are traveling with us.  I have WL the night of the 29th.  I counted up how many (or few I should say) studio rooms are at GCV and am concerned about the WL coming through.  Do you think there's a snowballs chance of it coming through?  If it doesn't, I think they'll most likely stay somewhere else rather than have to move on the last night.  That would kind of bum me out since I was hoping we'd all be together.  So, what do you think?


----------



## bigAWL

funatdisney said:


> Thank you bigAWL!
> 
> The floor plans maps were very informative and very clearly state where everything is and I have book marked it for future reference. So, I guess, it is safe to say that all the studios, one-bedrooms and two bedrooms are DVC?? Is a guest able to book any of these rooms when they call Disney reservations?


 
Well, as I said, I could be wrong about whether the rooms are regular rooms or studio-villa-type rooms.  Especially the 8 that are on the same hallway as the DVC villas - those could very well be the same as studios.  I'm really just guessing.


----------



## franandaj

GoofItUp said:


> Hello, VGC'ers!  I'll be crashing at "your place" Jan 26-30 for a pre-cruise DL visit.  I have one studio reserved for the full time we're there and another reserved for Jan 26-29 for my cousin and his family who are traveling with us.  I have WL the night of the 29th.  I counted up how many (or few I should say) studio rooms are at GCV and am concerned about the WL coming through.  Do you think there's a snowballs chance of it coming through?  If it doesn't, I think they'll most likely stay somewhere else rather than have to move on the last night.  That would kind of bum me out since I was hoping we'd all be together.  So, what do you think?



I've been really successful with my WL rooms.  We had one that we had reserved 11 mos in advance for F&W nights and then found out 3 wks before that there was an event Sunday night that we wanted to stay for and the Sunday night actually came through!  With VGC you have many more locals who cancel because of changes, since so many owners are locals with potential changes, you have a better chance on the waitlist.


----------



## GoofItUp

franandaj said:


> I've been really successful with my WL rooms.  We had one that we had reserved 11 mos in advance for F&W nights and then found out 3 wks before that there was an event Sunday night that we wanted to stay for and the Sunday night actually came through!  With VGC you have many more locals who cancel because of changes, since so many owners are locals with potential changes, you have a better chance on the waitlist.



Thanks for giving me a little confidence back!  We'll keep holding out and hoping...


----------



## funatdisney

bigAWL said:


> Well, as I said, I could be wrong about whether the rooms are regular rooms or studio-villa-type rooms.  Especially the 8 that are on the same hallway as the DVC villas - those could very well be the same as studios.  I'm really just guessing.



Well, bigAWL, a guess I will look when I go in Oct. Maybe I can get a peek or ask Mousekeeping. Thanks for the info. It is much appreciated!


----------



## funatdisney

Booked a studio for the last weekend of February. We have always stayed in a one bedroom, so this will be a change. The DH and I are going for a weekend on our own  So I now have three stays at the VGC for the next 6 months. How did that happen?  

That is the last of the UY 2010 points. I am trying on to borrow too much from my 2011 points


----------



## nunzia

So..I tell my DH I've figured out the year we can kind of catch up with borrowing our DVC points..mainly..2013. He tells me I should just buy more so we have enough. OK THEN! Quick phone call to guide and we got our 50 more..this really will be enough now. Also, got $12 off per point, and guide confirmed that VGC is very close to selling out..maybe within a couple weeks..and March is indeed the only use year left.


----------



## Disney Princess

nunzia said:


> So..I tell my DH I've figured out the year we can kind of catch up with borrowing our DVC points..mainly..2013. He tells me I should just buy more so we have enough. OK THEN! Quick phone call to guide and we got our 50 more..this really will be enough now. Also, got $12 off per point, and guide confirmed that VGC is very close to selling out..maybe within a couple weeks..and March is indeed the only use year left.



I'm glad you got your extra 50 points!  Enjoy them.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

nunzia said:


> So..I tell my DH I've figured out the year we can kind of catch up with borrowing our DVC points..mainly..2013. He tells me I should just buy more so we have enough. OK THEN! Quick phone call to guide and we got our 50 more..this really will be enough now. Also, got $12 off per point, and guide confirmed that VGC is very close to selling out..maybe within a couple weeks..and March is indeed the only use year left.



Congrats on your add on!  

So you're paying $108/pt for 50 pts?  How did you get that deal?


----------



## nunzia

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Congrats on your add on!
> 
> So you're paying $108/pt for 50 pts?  How did you get that deal?



To be honest I really didn't pay much attention...I was at work and people were coming in and out..my guide said they had a 'little extra incentive going on', then said $12 off, so if if it really was at 120, then looks like it's 108. I was just saying uh-huh-uh huh and giving out my info. I figure I'll figure it out when my papers arrive. Wouldn't be a bad idea to call your guide and just ask if you want more at march user year..I didn't even ask..just thought I'd get 10 off from what I read here so as long as it was at least that I'm good.


----------



## stopher1

nunzia said:


> So..I tell my DH I've figured out the year we can kind of catch up with borrowing our DVC points..mainly..2013. He tells me I should just buy more so we have enough. OK THEN! Quick phone call to guide and we got our 50 more..this really will be enough now. Also, got $12 off per point, and guide confirmed that VGC is very close to selling out..maybe within a couple weeks..and March is indeed the only use year left.



Congrats!  That's cool.Glad you got what you wanted, and a little extra incentive to boot.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

ToodlesRN said:


> Just tried to book a last minute trip to the Grand for the beginning of October with flexible dates and nope all booked up. Ugh... Now it's either book at DR or PP, or fly to FL, but for a quick 3-4 day trip that makes no sense. Had a feeling this would become a problem since most of our trips are spure of the momment. Wish we had more DVC resorts in Ca like FL!!




And I wish we had a resort in FL just like the one we have in CA.  

I know what you were meaning, about more resorts, but I couldn't resist.  I just love VGC.


----------



## gkrykewy

RweTHEREyet said:


> And I wish we had a resort in FL just like the one we have in CA.
> 
> I know what you were meaning, about more resorts, but I couldn't resist.  I just love VGC.



AKL Jambo and WL had the same architect, and a similar aesthetic/feel (though without the park proximity, obviously).


----------



## RweTHEREyet

gkrykewy said:


> AKL Jambo and WL had the same architect, and a similar aesthetic/feel (though without the park proximity, obviously).



We have stayed at AKL and WL, and know it is the same architect, but I think VGC has them both beat, hands down.  Not sure exactly what it is, but I think VGC is classier than the other two.  WL is actually my least favorite of all the DVC resorts, too dark in the rooms, and we have stayed at every one them, with the exception of Vero.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Wondering if anyone that has stayed at VGC this summer had any issues with noise from World of Color?  We stayed there right before WOC officially opened and witnessed several trial runs, without the crowds.  We could hear the music, and some loud pops (maybe water canons) and thought at the time that it might be worse with the crowds cheering and applauding, especially with that third late show added.  

Just curious if I should maybe ask for a pool view or maybe the one over GRR instead of Paradise Pier for our upcoming October trip.


----------



## funatdisney

franandaj said:


> I've been really successful with my WL rooms.  We had one that we had reserved 11 mos in advance for F&W nights and then found out 3 wks before that there was an event Sunday night that we wanted to stay for and the Sunday night actually came through!  With VGC you have many more locals who cancel because of changes, since so many owners are locals with potential changes, you have a better chance on the waitlist.



I sure hope this is true. I have only WL once, but it was a very last minute (one week). I usually don't plan a trip with out planning way in advance.


----------



## blackjackdelta

RweTHEREyet said:


> Wondering if anyone that has stayed at VGC this summer had any issues with noise from World of Color? We stayed there right before WOC officially opened and witnessed several trial runs, without the crowds. We could hear the music, and some loud pops (maybe water canons) and thought at the time that it might be worse with the crowds cheering and applauding, especially with that third late show added.
> 
> Just curious if I should maybe ask for a pool view or maybe the one over GRR instead of Paradise Pier for our upcoming October trip.


 
You could hear the WOC sounds but we did not have any issues. I am always very tired after the long days in the parks so nothing would keep me awake except an intruder.

Jack


----------



## mdsd8700

blackjackdelta said:


> You could hear the WOC sounds but we did not have any issues. I am always very tired after the long days in the parks so nothing would keep me awake except an intruder.
> 
> Jack



We had a 5th floor room and from the balcony you could see WOC to the left and completely agree with the what Jack says above.  You could hear some noises, but not an issue at all.  Once the doors were closed it was no problem at all.  Some nights we left the doors and drapes open to just hear the music and sounds, it was wonderful.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Nonsuch

RweTHEREyet said:


> ...Just curious if I should maybe ask for a pool view or maybe the one over GRR instead of Paradise Pier for our upcoming October trip.


If you are a light sleeper, you might request a pool view.
I had a 5th floor villa in February while WOC was testing, and the noise was not too bad.  The testing was likely louder than the actual show, and ran all night.  Noise from Little Mermaid construction was much more of an issue, but the worst of that seems to be over.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

RweTHEREyet said:


> Wondering if anyone that has stayed at VGC this summer had any issues with noise from World of Color?  We stayed there right before WOC officially opened and witnessed several trial runs, without the crowds.  We could hear the music, and some loud pops (maybe water canons) and thought at the time that it might be worse with the crowds cheering and applauding, especially with that third late show added.
> 
> Just curious if I should maybe ask for a pool view or maybe the one over GRR instead of Paradise Pier for our upcoming October trip.



Did the testing bother you?  If so then I'd suggest you ask for the pool side.  Otherwise I can't say that I heard much from crowd noise - it was mostly from the show itself.


----------



## gkrykewy

RweTHEREyet said:


> We have stayed at AKL and WL, and know it is the same architect, but I think VGC has them both beat, hands down.  Not sure exactly what it is, but I think VGC is classier than the other two.  WL is actually my least favorite of all the DVC resorts, too dark in the rooms, and we have stayed at every one them, with the exception of Vero.



Well, we love AKL and WL, and will be staying at VGC for the first time in just two weeks! It will be no small feat for the GC to top them in our view; can't wait to try it.


----------



## nunzia

gkrykewy said:


> Well, we love AKL and WL, and will be staying at VGC for the first time in just two weeks! It will be no small feat for the GC to top them in our view; can't wait to try it.



Are you going for Destination D? I'll be there also..but at the DLH since I couldn't get in VGC.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

gkrykewy said:


> Well, we love AKL and WL, and will be staying at VGC for the first time in just two weeks! It will be no small feat for the GC to top them in our view; can't wait to try it.



Since you like AKL and WL, I think you will love VGC.  The rooms are lighter and brighter and the furnishings and fabrics are just top notch.  I also loved the nice touches, like the hammered tray and ice bucket, etc.  It just seems as if everything was a grade above what we have at WDW.  I will mention that they do not put sweet n' low packets, etc. in the villas.  In both of our stays I remember coffee and creamer, but nothing else, so if you fix tea or coffee, you may wish to be sure and bring your own.  

Also, they are not as accustomed to DVC people out West as they are at WDW--small differences, but asking for a view at check-in seems to stump them, you need to get tokens for the laundry if you need to use that--rather than it being free.  Just small things, but they don't seem to know what to do with us DVC folks yet.

 I will be interested to hear your thoughts when you get there/get back.  Have a marvelous trip.


----------



## gkrykewy

nunzia said:


> Are you going for Destination D? I'll be there also..but at the DLH since I couldn't get in VGC.



No, just a regular old trip. One week in a studio! We are doing the Halloween Party on 10/1, which should be great.



			
				RweTHEREyet said:
			
		

> I will be interested to hear your thoughts when you get there/get back. Have a marvelous trip.



Will do, on both counts. I expect we'll love it. The brightness/darkness of the room doesn't matter much to us either way, as long as the theming is sound.

Have you been to any of the original Park lodges from which these resorts take many of their design cues? We've been to the Ahwahnee in Yosemite and Paradise Inn in Olympic so far; the ambiance tends toward the dark, but it's oh so glorious.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gkrykewy said:


> Well, we love AKL and WL, and will be staying at VGC for the first time in just two weeks! It will be no small feat for the GC to top them in our view; can't wait to try it.



We absolutely love WL and AKL but the first stay at GC/VGC moved it to the top for us.  It will be interesting to hear what you think.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

gkrykewy said:


> No, just a regular old trip. One week in a studio! We are doing the Halloween Party on 10/1, which should be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do, on both counts. I expect we'll love it. The brightness/darkness of the room doesn't matter much to us either way, as long as the theming is sound.
> 
> Have you been to any of the original Park lodges from which these resorts take many of their design cues? We've been to the Ahwahnee in Yosemite and Paradise Inn in Olympic so far; the ambiance tends toward the dark, but it's oh so glorious.



No, can't say that we have visited any of those lodges.  The darkness does bother me--we tend to be more "beachy" people, I guess.  I love the lobby area of both the AKV and WLV, but the dark fabric and dark wood in the rooms was a little too much for me.  Even though the wood is dark at VGC, the rooms just don't seem to be as dark as WLV.  

Be sure and check out the carpet in the lobby at VGC.  It is interesting how the design flows from the carpet to the wood flooring.  The lamps at each of the check-in stations are another nice touch.  

There will be an activity sheet in your Welcome Home packet that is a list of all events going on in the resort.  All activities are available to DVC Guests, too.  One item is a tour of the resort.  I haven't done this before but plan to on our trip in October.   Another item that caught my eye was the power walk thru California Adventure early in the morning before guests are admitted.  I have heard this is like your own private little tour.


----------



## stopher1

gkrykewy said:


> Well, we love AKL and WL, and will be staying at VGC for the first time in just two weeks! It will be no small feat for the GC to top them in our view; can't wait to try it.



We absolutely love both WL and AKV - but the GC is even higher for us.  

I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## rice4u

Hi all, I am also a proud owner of the VGC (160pts). Unable to use our points yet due to work but very excited.


----------



## JoRo

So wondering how to get magnifying mirrors in all the dlx studios - how can it be deluxe without one?  Even best western has one! 

So I thought as owners maybe we could all take a moment and email DVC?  I did got no response.....;(

So maybe email the Grand and try that way?

How do us owners get things added?


----------



## franandaj

gkrykewy said:


> Well, we love AKL and WL, and will be staying at VGC for the first time in just two weeks! It will be no small feat for the GC to top them in our view; can't wait to try it.



I haven't stayed at the WL in well over 10 years (fixin' to change that next year), but I stayed at Kidani in January.  I have to say that I just LOVE the VGC!  Where else can you have a theme park right outside your window?  Even the time that I didn't have a theme park view the 1 Br we had was so large and so beautiful, I was still smitten.  Besides we didn't spend much time in the room as we were only there one night and it was the night of the Taste event at the F&W Festival.

Tomorrow I'm doing the single digit dance for my next stay, and we have a 1 Br again!  I can't wait, we again will not be spending much time in the room because we'll be at Destination-D all day Friday and Saturday, but I'm looking forward to spending most of Thursday in the room and making dinner as well. It will be nice having the full kitchen because we're preparing some additional meals to bring along with us to the presentations in case we get hungry before the lunch and dinner breaks.

I hope I have a theme park view while I'm preparing dinner.  I love listening to the people on California Screamin'!


----------



## franandaj

On another note, I got a call from my guide today and they found the additional 125 points in my UY!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




There are a few issues of the ownership (one contract is in a trust, the other is not...) so he has to look up a few things and figure it out, but Yay! That means another five or so nights per year that I can plan on every year.  That might mean the Winemaker dinners during F&W and then I can cancel them if I don't plan on going and use the points at other times of the year!


----------



## gkrykewy

franandaj said:


> I haven't stayed at the WL in well over 10 years (fixin' to change that next year), but I stayed at Kidani in January



It doesn't affect the theme park view issues (crossing our fingers that we get one!), but when I was talking about WL and AKL, I was referring to the main lodge buildings with their expansive lobbies - so Jambo, not kidani.


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> On another note, I got a call from my guide today and they found the additional 125 points in my UY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few issues of the ownership (one contract is in a trust, the other is not...) so he has to look up a few things and figure it out, but Yay! That means another five or so nights per year that I can plan on every year.  That might mean the Winemaker dinners during F&W and then I can cancel them if I don't plan on going and use the points at other times of the year!


YAY! Congratulations!


----------



## stopher1

gkrykewy said:


> It doesn't affect the theme park view issues (crossing our fingers that we get one!), but when I was talking about WL and AKL, I was referring to the main lodge buildings with their expansive lobbies - so Jambo, not kidani.



Each lobby (Jambo, Wilderness & the Grand) is absolutely gorgeous and impressive.  Each fits its individual thematic mark perfectly - a bullseye each time.  Of the three however, the Grand is definitely my personal favorite.  There's just something about the Craftsman style that bespeaks elegance and splendor mixed with simple charm, grace and coziness all at the same time.


----------



## stopher1

rice4u said:


> Hi all, I am also a proud owner of the VGC (160pts). Unable to use our points yet due to work but very excited.



Congratulations & Welcome Home!  



franandaj said:


> On another note, I got a call from my guide today and they found the additional 125 points in my UY!



Congratulations!  That's great.


----------



## tiggerfied

RweTHEREyet said:


> Wondering if anyone that has stayed at VGC this summer had any issues with noise from World of Color?  We stayed there right before WOC officially opened and witnessed several trial runs, without the crowds.  We could hear the music, and some loud pops (maybe water canons) and thought at the time that it might be worse with the crowds cheering and applauding, especially with that third late show added.
> 
> Just curious if I should maybe ask for a pool view or maybe the one over GRR instead of Paradise Pier for our upcoming October trip.



We stayed there the third week in August - on the second floor, so close to the Golden Zephyr that we could see the facial expressions of the riders! I will tell you that the music from the WOC was VERY loud. Yes, once you close the door it becomes "quieter" but the second show was usually when we were trying to go to sleep and some of the louder sequences (with the cannons and shooting flames, etc.) did keep us up. But, hey, it's just a tradeoff - what a thrill to see that view.  

And I just have to tell you: those villas are AMAZING! We stayed in a one bedroom and there were so many touches (and the quality of construction) that were on par with some very luxurious hotels we have stayed in around the world. LOVED the master bathroom. Washer/dryer, great kitchen, balcony - all of it beautiful. You will love it!


----------



## franandaj

gkrykewy said:


> It doesn't affect the theme park view issues (crossing our fingers that we get one!), but when I was talking about WL and AKL, I was referring to the main lodge buildings with their expansive lobbies - so Jambo, not kidani.



The lobby is just beautiful.  The lighting is subdued, there is a pianist playing in the afternoons, the giant fireplace gives it such a homey feeling, and the chairs are so comfy!  Even though people are hustling and bustling through there it has such a relaxed feeling to it.


----------



## TLPL

I just made my reservation for next August trip today!! It will be our first time to go "Home". I would like to get a room that has the WOC show view, what is the description I should give for my request? Any help? Thanks!


----------



## trampslady

We leave in eight hours for our first stay at the VGC.  We've stayed at the hotel several times, which is why we knew that we would never be happy without owning a few points there.  I'm pretty sure I'm gonna be wanting to add on after this trip.  I just wish I knew what the current incentives were on the cruises because we will be cruising in November, and I'd love to wait until then.  But, with points going fast......

Anyway, we are only there for three nights in a studio.  Any feedback on the studios and where they are located throughout the lodge?


----------



## wildernessDad

stopher1 said:


> Each lobby (Jambo, Wilderness & the Grand) is absolutely gorgeous and impressive.  Each fits its individual thematic mark perfectly - a bullseye each time.  Of the three however, the Grand is definitely my personal favorite.  There's just something about the Craftsman style that bespeaks elegance and splendor mixed with simple charm, grace and coziness all at the same time.



I purchased there sight unseen, because of Peter Dominick.  I can't wait to walk into the lobby in May.


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> I purchased there sight unseen, because of Peter Dominick.  I can't wait to walk into the lobby in May.



I remember how excited you were to be able to say you owned at all three of the resorts he designed.  I really believe you will love it!  

The fireplace isn't "front and center" like in the WL, but rather off to the side in kind of an alcove, but it is massive.  Not as massive as some of the fireplaces in the various national park hotels (i.e. the Ahwanhee in Yosemite where a grown man could literally stand inside it), but the Grand's fireplace is gorgeous.  On the opposite side of the wall it shares, there is an outside version as well, where you could pull up a rocker and enjoy a cocktail or some pleasant conversation.

Like the other 2 resorts, every level surrounding the lobby provide such neat perspectives.  There is a beautiful little sitting area, that could be used for small receptions and the like, up on level 3.  There is a gorgeous staircase off to the the left (as you face the lobby) that will get you up to it.  On the opposite side of the lobby, up on level 4, I believe, or is it 5... hmmm, anyway, there's a nice outdoor patio, kind of like the one at the back of the lobby in the WL.  

In the late afternoon and through the evenings, it is so nice to be able to sit and relax with the pianist playing, and just enjoy people watching.  

The restaurants  located at the resort (Storytellers Cafe, Napa Rose) are not right off the lobby as the other two (a la Whispering Canyon, or Boma, though Boma is downstairs from the lobby, of course).  You need to exit the lobby and walk down the exterior breezeway on the east side.  However the Hearthstone Lounge is located right next to the lobby, on the southeast corner, for any libations you care to enjoy.

It really is a beautiful place.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TLPL said:


> I just made my reservation for next August trip today!! It will be our first time to go "Home". I would like to get a room that has the WOC show view, what is the description I should give for my request? Any help? Thanks!



paradise pier view - upper floor.  



trampslady said:


> We leave in eight hours for our first stay at the VGC.  We've stayed at the hotel several times, which is why we knew that we would never be happy without owning a few points there.  I'm pretty sure I'm gonna be wanting to add on after this trip.  I just wish I knew what the current incentives were on the cruises because we will be cruising in November, and I'd love to wait until then.  But, with points going fast......
> 
> Anyway, we are only there for three nights in a studio.  Any feedback on the studios and where they are located throughout the lodge?



Here's a link to several maps of the GC/VGC including the villas room locations.

GC/VGC maps



wildernessDad said:


> I purchased there sight unseen, because of Peter Dominick.  I can't wait to walk into the lobby in May.



It's been 4+ years since I first walked into the GC lobby and had the weirdest sense of deja vu.  I felt like I'd been there and knew the place but yet it was different.  I'm certain you'll love it and feel right at home!


----------



## funatdisney

stopher1 said:


> There's just something about the Craftsman style that bespeaks elegance and splendor mixed with simple charm, grace and coziness all at the same time.



You explained so well. 

I used to work at Yellowstone National Park (back in the day) at the Old Faithful Station. The Old Faithful Inn is very near and dear to my heart. It has a certain feel that I will never forget. Only three other places that bring me back to the Old Faithful Inn: the Ahwahnee, Fort Wilderness Lodge and the Grand Californian. So when they added a DVC to the GCH, I had to own there. The GCH is one of my favorites.


----------



## stopher1

funatdisney said:


> You explained so well.
> 
> I used to work at Yellowstone National Park (back in the day) at the Old Faithful Station. The Old Faithful Inn is very near and dear to my heart. It has a certain feel that I will never forget. Only three other places that bring me back to the Old Faithful Inn: the Ahwahnee, Fort Wilderness Lodge and the Grand Californian. So when they added a DVC to the GCH, I had to own there. The GCH is one of my favorites.



My DW grew up staying in Yosemite (camping) her entire childhood and young adulthood.  I grew up staying in Mammoth Lakes, often times passing through Yosemite to see family in Fresno. Similar mountain experiences yet different.  We both love the Sierra Nevada and Yosemite.  I treated her to a stay in the Ahwanhee for our 7th anniversary, and it was wonderful.  And yes, the Grand does evoke feelings/atmosphere for us of the Ahwanhee, just as you mentioned the Old Faithful Inn for yourself.   Both Wilderness Lodge and the Grand Californian are _lovely, lovely, lovely. _


----------



## nunzia

stopher1 said:


> My DW grew up staying in Yosemite (camping) her entire childhood and young adulthood.  I grew up staying in Mammoth Lakes, often times passing through Yosemite to see family in Fresno. Similar mountain experiences yet different.  We both love the Sierra Nevada and Yosemite.  I treated her to a stay in the Ahwanhee for our 7th anniversary, and it was wonderful.  And yes, the Grand does evoke feelings/atmosphere for us of the Ahwanhee, just as you mentioned the Old Faithful Inn for yourself.   Both Wilderness Lodge and the Grand Californian are _lovely, lovely, lovely. _


..maybe that's it...I'm from San Jose and grew up in Reno and the Sierra Nevada mountains are home. Squaw Valley, Tahoe...maybe that is why the Grand feels like all things warm and comforting. Will be staying at DLH next week for Destination D and I know I'll love it (stayed there once as child in 1969..it was the fanciest hotel we ever stayed at as a kid!)..but it will be odd not staying at the Grand..I may just have to go to the Hearthstone Lounge and have a drink


----------



## funatdisney

stopher1 said:


> My DW grew up staying in Yosemite (camping) her entire childhood and young adulthood.  I grew up staying in Mammoth Lakes, often times passing through Yosemite to see family in Fresno. Similar mountain experiences yet different.  We both love the Sierra Nevada and Yosemite.  I treated her to a stay in the Ahwanhee for our 7th anniversary, and it was wonderful.  And yes, the Grand does evoke feelings/atmosphere for us of the Ahwanhee, just as you mentioned the Old Faithful Inn for yourself.   Both Wilderness Lodge and the Grand Californian are _lovely, lovely, lovely. _



There is just something so special about the places mentioned between us. This past summer, my DD(15) and I went camping at Kings Canyon. One of my friends that came on the camping trip also worked at the Old Faithful Station for one of the years I did. The Sequoia National Park brought back so many memories for us. 

At one point, my daughter said that the Sequoias reminded her of the Grand Californian. and she was right. I was reminded of the Grand Californian, too. The Grand really does a great job of reminding me of one of my most memorable experiences in my life. It pleased me so much to have my DD make the connection between our camping trip and the GCH. I hope that she will go work at a National Park in her college years like I did. For now, we have the Grand Californian.


----------



## stopher1

nunzia said:


> ..maybe that's it...I'm from San Jose and grew up in Seno and* the Sierra Nevada mountains are home. Squaw Valley, Tahoe...*maybe that is why the Grand feels like all things warm and comforting. Will be staying at DLH next week for Destination D and I know I'll love it (stayed there once as child in 1969..it was the fanciest hotel we ever stayed at as a kid!)..but it will be odd not staying at the Grand..I may just have to go to the Hearthstone Lounge and have a drink



Oh to be there right now.  

We have a large puzzle that I put together years ago that is framed hanging over our fireplace.  It's of Half Dome, in the winter with a beautiful base of snow around the reflection in Mirror Lake.  Just about anybody that comes into our home comments on it, because here in the midwest, there just aren't MOUNTAINS.  Sure there are hills they call mountains, but they aren't MOUNTAINS like out west.   For Christmas I found us a similar puzzle of El Capitan that we put together over the months of the winter and spring, an its now waiting to be framed.  Our master bathroom has Ansel Adams artwork, (plus a framed pic of the Grand, and the Wilderness Lodge).  Combined it all helps to take us back home to our roots daily.


----------



## gkrykewy

I have to say, I really like how the conservation here has developed. For me, visiting Yosemite a few years ago was awesome and breathtaking. Visiting the great National Parks and their lodges is just such a joy.


----------



## stopher1

gkrykewy said:


> I have to say, I really like how the conservation here has developed. For me, visiting Yosemite a few years ago was awesome and breathtaking. Visiting the great National Parks and their lodges is just such a joy.



There's mothing quite like it on earth.  

Here's what we look at every day.  It's so very peaceful & calming, even just the image.  The real thing is so much moreso...


----------



## franandaj

nunzia said:


> ..maybe that's it...I'm from San Jose and grew up in Seno and the Sierra Nevada mountains are home. Squaw Valley, Tahoe...maybe that is why the Grand feels like all things warm and comforting. Will be staying at DLH next week for Destination D and I know I'll love it (stayed there once as child in 1969..it was the fanciest hotel we ever stayed at as a kid!)..but it will be odd not staying at the Grand..I may just have to go to the Hearthstone Lounge and have a drink



Hey neighbor!  I grew up in Saratoga!  For us we took a lot of day trips up to Big Basin with all the wonderful redwoods.  We went skiing in Bear Valley when I was a kid, and once I was able to drive, the Santa Cruz Mountains became my playground!  I just love the woodsy feeling of the VGC!  I can't wait to be staying there a week from now!


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> Hey neighbor!  I grew up in Saratoga!  For us we took a lot of day trips up to Big Basin with all the wonderful redwoods.  We went skiing in Bear Valley when I was a kid, and once I was able to drive, the Santa Cruz Mountains became my playground!  I just love the woodsy feeling of the VGC!  I can't wait to be staying there a week from now!



SANTA CRUZ boardwalk..back in the day..When we didn't vacation at Disneyland we vacationed at Santa Cruz or went and saw the redwoods, or went to Truckee and all around there.  Sorry..I'm drifting...back to adoring the VGC


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> Hey neighbor!  I grew up in Saratoga!  For us we took a lot of day trips up to Big Basin with all the wonderful redwoods.  We went skiing in Bear Valley when I was a kid, and once I was able to drive, the Santa Cruz Mountains became my playground!  I just love the woodsy feeling of the VGC!  I can't wait to be staying there a week from now!





nunzia said:


> SANTA CRUZ boardwalk..back in the day..When we didn't vacation at Disneyland we vacationed at Santa Cruz or went and saw the redwoods, or went to Truckee and all around there.  Sorry..I'm drifting...back to adoring the VGC



I grew up in Pasadena, so DL was always very close by... but all of those other places were visited throughout my childhood too.  I love the redwoods! Kings Canyon, Yosemite, Mt. Shasta, going to San Francisco on the coast route (much better than the 5). Santa Cruz, Monterey, Solvang, Tahoe, going to the old ghost town of Bodie... ahh memories.  It's kinda funny now, but thinking back, my parents owned a townhouse in Mammoth, in my later teen years, and at the time they were being encouraged to add the unit to a newly formed, emerging co-op timeshare system within that resort community. But they opted against it because they wanted to be able to use it whenever they wanted to, and not be restricted to certain weeks of the year.  It was a lovely place and holds lots of great memories for me.  In fact I took half my senior class (it was small, VERY small - only 20 kids total) for a long weekend skiing getaway that winter. That was a blast.  But where were we?  Oh yeah, VGC.


----------



## peloha86




----------



## peloha86

[/IMG]

Can I go back now, please!!!


----------



## marts35

> Can I go back now, please!!!


I would like to second that


----------



## franandaj

I was just there today.  Not staying, just had lunch (in DL) and bought some special things that we had been waiting until we had a little cash to pick up and luckily they weren't sold out (well at those prices...!)  We stopped in the lobby of the GCH and I told my DP all about the discussion that we are having on this board about the WL and Jambo Lobbies in comparison to the GCH and we definitely agreed that it is the nicest of the three.  The dark woods the styling of the rocks in the fireplace, just to name a few things.  She commented that as the last of the three to be built that they just continued to get better with each resort.

Normally we just hustle and bustle through there on our way into the parks, so I wanted to take a few moments and enjoy it.  We didn't go on any rides today, just enjoyed the food, characters and ambience. It's nice to take your time and do that, especially when it's only a 25 minute drive home!


----------



## funatdisney

When I do a day trip to DL, I always make it a point to stop and rest inside the GCH lobby. It is so relaxing and, even, when crowded, so peaceful. Guests are so happy to be there. People are smiling and enjoying themselves. It just calms me and brings me to my happy place.  I will confess. I have been know to take a nap on the second floor in one of the chairs. They are really comfy and all I need is a quick 10 minute nap to get me through the day.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Well after having a beyond excellent trip to DLR and staying in a one bedroom villa we had a family discussion about buying in. March year use is not good for us, with my life expectancy probably being less than 10 years and the family not wanting to pay maintenance fee's our plan to buy in has been cancelled. Looks like I will have to try and rent points based on availabilty. With the 4 kids either working on there B.S. degrees and one working on her masters then PhD and the others following suit they do not want the responsibility. A bit bummed but it is very important to me that they get a good education.

Jack


----------



## kikiq

blackjackdelta said:


> Well after having a beyond excellent trip to DLR and staying in a one bedroom villa we had a family discussion about buying in. March year use is not good for us, with my life expectancy probably being less than 10 years and the family not wanting to pay maintenance fee's our plan to buy in has been cancelled. Looks like I will have to try and rent points based on availabilty. With the 4 kids either working on there B.S. degrees and one working on her masters then PhD and the others following suit they do not want the responsibility. A bit bummed but it is very important to me that they get a good education.
> 
> Jack



It's an conversation to have if your kids are older.  We had a long conversation with our DDs about the MFs on our home resorts before we bought.  My oldest is already allocating part of her home budget to the VGC MFs.  The DDs are on that contract and it will probably be the contract that they will keep for the long run.


----------



## blackjackdelta

kikiq said:


> It's an conversation to have if your kids are older. We had a long conversation with our DDs about the MFs on our home resorts before we bought. My oldest is already allocating part of her home budget to the VGC MFs. The DDs are on that contract and it will probably be the contract that they will keep for the long run.


 
They are currently 17-24, but I am in my mid 60's and wife is 20 years younger. I kinda thought it would go that way but you never know. I would have no problem paying the 25K cash but the rest does not work for them.

Jack


----------



## nunzia

blackjackdelta said:


> They are currently 17-24, but I am in my mid 60's and wife is 20 years younger. I kinda thought it would go that way but you never know. I would have no problem paying the 25K cash but the rest does not work for them.
> 
> Jack



You have to do what's best for you and your family. I'm sure you'll be able to rent points from one of your many DIS friends when the times come.


----------



## blackjackdelta

nunzia said:


> You have to do what's best for you and your family. I'm sure you'll be able to rent points from one of your many DIS friends when the times come.


My wife and I have always done what we thought  best for our family. I have worked a number of years in nasty places in other countries since I could not find reasonable paying job in the states. Family is and alwayswill be #1 and college is very expensive these days.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## VallCopen

Ahhh  I knew you would love the Villas Jack.   Family first, we feel the same way.  If you ever want to rent some points let me know and if we have some extra points available we would be more than willing to rent them.  (All of our points are at the Grand which allows to book at the 11 month window).


----------



## blackjackdelta

VallCopen said:


> Ahhh I knew you would love the Villas Jack. Family first, we feel the same way. If you ever want to rent some points let me know and if we have some extra points available we would be more than willing to rent them. (All of our points are at the Grand which allows to book at the 11 month window).


 
Hey Val, thanks for the offer. Now we need to sit down and plan next years trip.

Thanks again,

Jack


----------



## the donut

Just came back from a 2BR dedicated unit.  Fantastic.  We had the park view, and it turned out it was a great place to watch the pixar play parade.  Several of the parade cast members waved at us while we were on our balcony.  The kids were thrilled.  My husband and I could watch the parade having a cocktail in hand and not fighting the crowd.  I think the paradise pier balcony on the 6th floor would also be a great place to watch the parade if you don't have a park view.  One downside (or upside?) is that you don't get to feel the spray from the squirt guns on the floats.


----------



## stopher1

the donut said:


> Just came back from a 2BR dedicated unit.  Fantastic.  We had the park view, and it turned out it was a great place to watch the pixar play parade.  _*Several of the parade cast members waved at us while we were on our balcony. *_ The kids were thrilled.  My husband and I could watch the parade having a cocktail in hand and not fighting the crowd.  I think the paradise pier balcony on the 6th floor would also be a great place to watch the parade if you don't have a park view.  One downside (or upside?) is that you don't get to feel the spray from the squirt guns on the floats.



That's pretty cool!  Glad you had a nice time.  

We'll have a dedicated 2 BR for our December stay, and we can't wait!


----------



## trampslady

We are officially addicted.  We own 395 points at BCV, and I purchased 100 VGC last year knowing that after our first three visits to Disneyland at GC, we could only stay there.  Well, this weekend was our first visit on points at the Villas, and it's complete love.  I'm now spending the day trying to justify another 100 point purchase as I know that without the 11 month window, future visits will be complete chance as more and more folks realize the value.  Sure, the points values per night are quite expensive in relation to other DVC resorts, but in comparison to the cash price per night at GC, it's a great value.  I can see us visiting California more often than we originally thought.

Word of advise from anyone who lives out that way or frequents often......if we decide to stay longer periods of time, what would you recommend for day trips or things to do beyond the parks?


----------



## stopher1

trampslady said:


> Word of advice from anyone who lives out that way or frequents often......if we decide to stay longer periods of time, what would you recommend for day trips or things to do beyond the parks?



I'll just start the ball rolling for you, since I grew up out there and lived 2/3 of my life in So Cal.  There are just so many things to see and do.  I know others will chime in as well.


DL itself is just 15-20 minutes from some terrific beaches. And the Surfer Walk of Fame right along the Pacific Coast Highway in Huntington Beach, CA.
Newport Beach, Laguna Beach, Dana Point, San Clemente, Hungtington Beach - all are beach communities offering wonderful views, dining, sand and fun (there are more, these are just the ones I put down...)
Knott's Berry Farm, billed as America's first theme park, is just 10 mins or so away in Buena Park.
Legoland is near Carlsbad, a little north of San Diego.
San Diego is just an 1.5 - 2 hrs south on the 5, and has Sea World, & the world famous San Diego Zoo.
Six Flags Magic Mountain & Hurricane Harbor are about an hour and half north on the 5 in Valencia.
The original Universal Studios, which has the world famous tour, and is an actual working studio is about 45 min away in North Hollywood.  
Hollywood itself has lots to see and do, with various VIP Tours available at some of the various studios.  
Long Beach is just about 15-20 minutes away, and is home to the famed Queen Mary, and is home to the Aquarium of the Pacific.  
There are lots of sporting venues for an afternoon or evening of that type of fun.  Anaheim itself has the Angels.  Los Angeles has the Dodgers, Lakers, Kings. 
There's a Medieval Times in Buena Park.
There are lots and lots of various museums throughout the LA basin, including the Getty, the Norton Simon, the Huntington Library and many, many others.
There are racetracks if you like the ponies.
And so much more...


----------



## Nonsuch

trampslady said:


> We are officially addicted.  We own 395 points at BCV, and I purchased 100 VGC last year knowing that after our first three visits to Disneyland at GC, we could only stay there.  Well, this weekend was our first visit on points at the Villas, and it's complete love.  I'm now spending the day trying to justify another 100 point purchase as I know that without the 11 month window, future visits will be complete chance as more and more folks realize the value...


We are also addicted.  We just returned from a short trip 1 night in a 1-bedroom villa and 2 nights in a GC hotel room.  This was only booked a few weeks ago, so we were lucky to get the 1 night.  This was our second trip to the villas, and when we arrived in the villa my wife said "we need more points" 
I called yesterday, and able to add 250 (split 125/125) at $98/point.  Our guide was surprised that 525 points were available in the June use year.  There have been a few posts about waitlists, so we feel lucky points were available 

We had villa 3502.  The view is nice, but already somewhat obstructed by a tree.  The trees are planted very closed to the building, and will block more of the view in coming years.


----------



## jforever52

Hi All!  Just wanted to let you know that I booked our families first stay at the Grand California since purchasing our points.  We will be "home" May 8th through the 15th of 2011.  When we first bought our points in July I tried to book a stay in October 2010 and was told that it was full and that it was notoriously difficult to get studios at GVC.  I was nervous that we wouldn't get a studio in May when I called last week to book.  At this point our dates were flexible.  What a surprise it was to learn there was availability for studios the entire month!!!

Anyway, looking forward to our visit to GCV in May...(we are sneaking a quick trip to Paradise Pier in, in October though  )


----------



## funatdisney

I know what you mean about booking a studio at VGC. I booked a studio for Feb 25 to 27, but I had to change the dates. (I forgot that I am going to the Road to the Horse in Tennessee that weekend ) I had to call and change my dates. The MS CM and I went through weekend after weekend in Feb and March until finally there was availability for a studio for Feb 4th through the 5th. Whew!! I thought I wouldn't get a room for a while.


----------



## 8timesblessed

blackjackdelta said:


> Well after having a beyond excellent trip to DLR and staying in a one bedroom villa we had a family discussion about buying in. March year use is not good for us, with my life expectancy probably being less than 10 years and the family not wanting to pay maintenance fee's our plan to buy in has been cancelled. Looks like I will have to try and rent points based on availabilty. With the 4 kids either working on there B.S. degrees and one working on her masters then PhD and the others following suit they do not want the responsibility. A bit bummed but it is very important to me that they get a good education.
> 
> Jack



Glad to hear you had a great trip! I haven't been on here for awhile and just when I decide to come back I see your update. I remember all your planning. My kids can't wait to go back but we aren't planning another trip until Dec 2011. I'm hoping to take two boys to WDW at the beginning of March and was just trying to plan that trip. It's our oldest's 13th birthday and I thought this would be a great way to figure out WDW before taking all 8 kids. I'm going to take two boys who's birthday's are in March and April and they can't wait. Now to figure out all the details.


----------



## trampslady

So, we bit the bullet and added yet another 100 point contract to our DVC vault.  We now own 200 points at VGC and 395 at BCV.  But, I'm all bummed today as there is virtually no weekend availability at all for January or February in a studion at VGC.  Yes, I know I purchased there for my fabulous 11 month window, which I will use next year.  But, I'm sad that I can't get something on the books for early 2011.  

I may have to get creative and hope and pray for a waitlist to fulfill!

It's getting busy!


----------



## kikiq

trampslady said:


> So, we bit the bullet and added yet another 100 point contract to our DVC vault.  We now own 200 points at VGC and 395 at BCV.  But, I'm all bummed today as there is virtually no weekend availability at all for January or February in a studion at VGC.  Yes, I know I purchased there for my fabulous 11 month window, which I will use next year.  But, I'm sad that I can't get something on the books for early 2011.
> 
> I may have to get creative and hope and pray for a waitlist to fulfill!
> 
> It's getting busy!



Congrats!!!
If it makes you feel an better, I tried to book at 7 months for January with our SSR points before we bought our VGC points and there wasn't anything but one night here and one night there for weekends.  That is what finally pushed us off the fence to get our VGC points.  There are going to be certain times of the year that you will need 11 months in the future.


----------



## TLPL

This will just going to get worst as VGC is the only DVC resort in the west coast, all the popular dates will be hard to get even on the 11 month mark. Most of the people would perfer to stay on the weekend, even with higher point requirement, there are only 50 villas there aand there are 1000s of us who are aftering them.
I really hope they will build more DVC villas in DLR.


----------



## funatdisney

TLPL said:


> I really hope they will build more DVC villas in DLR.



Me too! It will make it easier to book at the 7 month mark. It will give some options and let everything hang on the availability of one resort.


----------



## Longhairbear

funatdisney said:


> Me too! It will make it easier to book at the 7 month mark. It will give some options and let everything hang on the availability of one resort.



I have had to change dates a number of times because the villas were booked up, and none of them were during a holiday or weekend. We really need more DVC villas here.


----------



## funatdisney

I mean I like to plan ahead, but I do also like a last minute get away, too. I booked a studio for the last weekend of Feb, but had to change the dates. MS CM and I went through weekend after weekend into Feb, March and April until there was an opening for the first weekend of Feb. The whole time, I kept thinking, "I wish there was another DVC I could book". I did hear a rumor of a rumor of a rumor that there may be a DVC at the DLH. But who knows. If so, they can't build it fast enough.


----------



## yensid9111

does anyone know how much a 2 bedroom villa goes for cash?  Or, where I could find the information...I'm really very curious as to what the rack rates are for the DVC Villas.  Thanks!


----------



## trampslady

yensid9111 said:


> does anyone know how much a 2 bedroom villa goes for cash?  Or, where I could find the information...I'm really very curious as to what the rack rates are for the DVC Villas.  Thanks!



I read that cash rate for a studio was $850.  I have no idea if this is fact or not, but I cannot fathom to think how much a two-bedroom would be if this is accurate.


----------



## wbl2745

I can't believe we just added another 50 points at VGC.  We don't have that many compared to some people, 210, but now we can get the type of accommodations we want at the time of year we want. We should have done a better job estimating what we needed when we first purchased earlier this year. 

We're going to WDW in December with my brothers, staying at AKV. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## franandaj

I home RIGHT NOW!      

It's so nice, we had a late lunch (Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans around 2:45PM).  I'm just catching up online while my meatloaf that I brough from home finishes up in the oven, we have baked potatoes and green beans and a view of Pardise Pier.  It doesn't get much better than this!  A home cooked meal, a view and a glass of wine!  I wish I was able to enjoy the Villa more while we're here, but the Destination-D event is tomorrow and Saturday and that will be an action packed 2 days of incredible presentations and information only a Disney geek would love, it should be a lot of fun!


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> I home RIGHT NOW!
> 
> It's so nice, we had a late lunch (Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans around 2:45PM). I'm just catching up online while my meatloaf that I brough from home finishes up in the oven, we have baked potatoes and green beans and a view of Pardise Pier. It doesn't get much better than this! A home cooked meal, a view and a glass of wine! I wish I was able to enjoy the Villa more while we're here, but the Destination-D event is tomorrow and Saturday and that will be an action packed 2 days of incredible presentations and information only a Disney geek would love, it should be a lot of fun!


 
If my DH knew what you're having for dinner he'd be knocking on your door, you've made his favorite meal.

Have a great weekend and keep us posted on the D-23 events!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> I home RIGHT NOW!
> 
> It's so nice, we had a late lunch (Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans around 2:45PM).  I'm just catching up online while my meatloaf that I brough from home finishes up in the oven, we have baked potatoes and green beans and a view of Pardise Pier.  It doesn't get much better than this!  A home cooked meal, a view and a glass of wine!  I wish I was able to enjoy the Villa more while we're here, but the Destination-D event is tomorrow and Saturday and that will be an action packed 2 days of incredible presentations and information only a Disney geek would love, it should be a lot of fun!



Enjoy it!!    Sounds nice, in so many ways.


----------



## jpeka65844

We just made our first ressie for VGC!  We're going home on June 1!!  

We only have a small amount of points and are bringing friends so we can only splurge for a 2 BRM for 2 nights before setting out on the PCH to San Fran!  Hope we get theme park view!  Requested, but I know it's not guaranteed.  It would be nice to impress our friends, though.  

Thought we'd do Napa Rose's chef counter one night.  Anyone done it??


----------



## lulubelle

franandaj said:


> I home RIGHT NOW!
> 
> It's so nice, we had a late lunch (Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans around 2:45PM).  I'm just catching up online while my meatloaf that I brough from home finishes up in the oven, we have baked potatoes and green beans and a view of Pardise Pier.  It doesn't get much better than this!  A home cooked meal, a view and a glass of wine!  I wish I was able to enjoy the Villa more while we're here, but the Destination-D event is tomorrow and Saturday and that will be an action packed 2 days of incredible presentations and information only a Disney geek would love, it should be a lot of fun!



Mmmmm, meatloaf, baked potato and green beans.  One of my favorite meals, too.  Add the wine and view and I agree it doesn't get much better than that!

Have a great weekend and fun at the D events, Alison.


----------



## ACDSNY

jpeka65844 said:


> We just made our first ressie for VGC! We're going home on June 1!!
> 
> We only have a small amount of points and are bringing friends so we can only splurge for a 2 BRM for 2 nights before setting out on the PCH to San Fran! Hope we get theme park view! Requested, but I know it's not guaranteed. It would be nice to impress our friends, though.
> 
> Thought we'd do Napa Rose's chef counter one night. Anyone done it??


 
Congrats on your first VGC reservation!  We love the 2 bdrm units and sharing with friends and family is wonderful.

We're thinking about trying the Napa Rose chef counter after our Panama cruise in Jan, we've heard such great reports and we won't have any kids with us so it's a great opportunity.


----------



## funatdisney

jpeka65844 said:


> Thought we'd do Napa Rose's chef counter one night.  Anyone done it??



I have, although it has been a few years. You will love it, especially with friends. We had a great time with our friends and closed the place down the night we went. We had great wine paired with our meals and each of us got a especially made dish. The chef asked us what we liked and what we didn't like and he cooked the dishes based on our answers. I am thinking of doing the chef's counter for my 50th birthday. I have a few years to plan for that .


----------



## DizDays

I can not find the GCV banner to put with my signature.  Would anyone share the link with me, please?  Thanks!!


----------



## franandaj

Well back home (Long Beach, not VGC) again, and still enjoying that leftover meatloaf!  The Destination-D event was long, but REALLY awesome! The photos, video clips and stories shared by all the imagineers were really amazing.

However, that's not what I want to share...while I was there I realized that I hadn't heard from my guide about my add-on in a couple weeks.  I called him and he said that the papers went out the other day and I should be receiving them soon.  I checked online at dvcmember.com when I got home and the new 125 points were in my account!    

The sad (but happy) thing is that I have already spent my new 2010 allotment (and then some) on a one-bedroom for four nights in June.  Me and my DP were already planning to be there around that time and a friend that I met here on the DIS decided to plan a trip to DL for her birthday.  She's never stayed in a Deluxe hotel, and I thought it would be fun to treat her.  We would have reserved a studio but with three of us, I'd rather have a one bedroom.

After this last stay, I really love the one bedrooms!  It was a life saver because the presentations were so exhausting and then 1300 people unleashed on DTD with 90 minutes for lunch and dinner breaks!  I was so thankful that I brought plenty of food that I was able to run back to the room, make some more sandwiches for lunch and later put dinner together Friday night while DP caught a nap.  We had to leave campus Saturday morning, so we stopped at the grocery store and picked up some more veggies and stuff and basically were able to get by with our own provisions and she got some rest on the dinner break.  Had we tried to fight the crowds at dinner we probably would have both passed out due to exhaustion!

Anyways, I'm just so happy about these new points, with stuff like this that keeps coming up, I wish I could afford 125 more!


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> ...I called him and he said that the papers went out the other day and I should be receiving them soon.  I checked online at dvcmember.com when I got home and the new 125 points were in my account!


Adding points is very streamlined 
I called my guide Monday, the papers arrived Friday, the added points were in our account today 



franandaj said:


> ...After this last stay, I really love the one bedrooms!


Our love of the one-bedroom is the reason we added points


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> Adding points is very streamlined
> I called my guide Monday, the papers arrived Friday, the added points were in our account today



Our points are being placed in a trust that is not as standard as most family trusts, so it took a little longer.



Nonsuch said:


> Our love of the one-bedroom is the reason we added points



We bought our points settling for a studio since we thought that it was enough of a luxury to stay away from home, but now that we've had a taste of a real home away from home.....now I want more!  DVC has made a monster out of me!


----------



## Longhairbear

franandaj said:


> Well back home (Long Beach, not VGC) again, and still enjoying that leftover meatloaf!  The Destination-D event was long, but REALLY awesome! The photos, video clips and stories shared by all the imagineers were really amazing.
> 
> However, that's not what I want to share...while I was there I realized that I hadn't heard from my guide about my add-on in a couple weeks.  I called him and he said that the papers went out the other day and I should be receiving them soon.  I checked online at dvcmember.com when I got home and the new 125 points were in my account!
> 
> The sad (but happy) thing is that I have already spent my new 2010 allotment (and then some) on a one-bedroom for four nights in June.  Me and my DP were already planning to be there around that time and a friend that I met here on the DIS decided to plan a trip to DL for her birthday.  She's never stayed in a Deluxe hotel, and I thought it would be fun to treat her.  We would have reserved a studio but with three of us, I'd rather have a one bedroom.
> 
> After this last stay, I really love the one bedrooms!  It was a life saver because the presentations were so exhausting and then 1300 people unleashed on DTD with 90 minutes for lunch and dinner breaks!  I was so thankful that I brought plenty of food that I was able to run back to the room, make some more sandwiches for lunch and later put dinner together Friday night while DP caught a nap.  We had to leave campus Saturday morning, so we stopped at the grocery store and picked up some more veggies and stuff and basically were able to get by with our own provisions and she got some rest on the dinner break.  Had we tried to fight the crowds at dinner we probably would have both passed out due to exhaustion!
> 
> Anyways, I'm just so happy about these new points, with stuff like this that keeps coming up, I wish I could afford 125 more!


Sounds like a great time. 
They moved a building in DCA from Bountiful Valley over to near Burger Invasion, did you happen to see it moved? I hear it was done at night, and wondered if you had a park view?


----------



## franandaj

Longhairbear said:


> Sounds like a great time.
> They moved a building in DCA from Bountiful Valley over to near Burger Invasion, did you happen to see it moved? I hear it was done at night, and wondered if you had a park view?



I was paying attention to the buildings in the construction zone, but we were in 4508 so we couldn't see much but the Airiel construction area.  I couldn't see anytthing beyond Mullholland madness and didn't notice anything there.  What did disturb me was that it looked like the Corn Dog Palace had been removed!    The cheese dogs were my favorite!  The only other place I have found them is the generic Hot Dogs on a stick in malls, the Corn Dog Palace so totally rocks!


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> ...while I was there I realized that I hadn't heard from my guide about my add-on in a couple weeks.  I called him and he said that the papers went out the other day and I should be receiving them soon.


Did you get the $2/point discount?  You need to ask for it


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> Did you get the $2/point discount?  You need to ask for it



I got the 100 point purchase discount, plus an additional something for the 125.  It was so long ago that I told him to go ahead and find the points I don't remember the details...I'm just happy that I've got the points!  Now I need more!


----------



## ACDSNY

DizDays said:


> I can not find the GCV banner to put with my signature. Would anyone share the link with me, please? Thanks!!


 
Find one in someone else's signature that you like and right click to copy, then go to your signature and paste it in.



franandaj said:


> I got the 100 point purchase discount, plus an additional something for the 125. It was so long ago that I told him to go ahead and find the points I don't remember the details...I'm just happy that I've got the points! Now I need more!


 
Congrats Alison on your add-on!  I agree, never enough points!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

TLPL said:


> This will just going to get worst as VGC is the only DVC resort in the west coast, all the popular dates will be hard to get even on the 11 month mark. Most of the people would perfer to stay on the weekend, even with higher point requirement, there are only 50 villas there aand there are 1000s of us who are aftering them.
> I really hope they will build more DVC villas in DLR.



And I am so glad that most locals want to stay on a weekend.  I fly in to visit my son and spend the weekend with him and the weekdays at DL, so booking the weekdays works so well for me.


----------



## Nonsuch

RweTHEREyet said:


> And I am so glad that most locals want to stay on a weekend.  I fly in to visit my son and spend the weekend with him and the weekdays at DL, so booking the weekdays works so well for me.


I also prefer weekdays, both for lower points and smaller crowds.  The weekday rates might have been too low, since the rates are going up 2011.


----------



## lulubelle

Well, I am like Alison (congrats, by the way!) and am local so stay mostly on weekends.  I usually stay Sat/Sun night and go to work around noon on Monday directly from the villas.  That way for two nights I use one weekend rate and one weekday rate.  Works for me.  I am glad the points are restructured a bit for 2011 because it does help me out.


----------



## funatdisney

While the restructuring of the points hurts me. We go for a weekday trip of four to five days in Oct. It will require 15 more points than the same visit we will have this Oct. Oh well, what can you do?


----------



## gkrykewy

Staying at VGCnow in a studio. Here's a shot of WOC from our balcony! 






Having a fabulous time.


----------



## CrazyDuck

gkrykewy said:


> Staying at VGCnow in a studio. Here's a shot of WOC from our balcony!



Wow.. It gets dark early there!


----------



## gkrykewy

It is a photo, not a live feed. From two nights ago


----------



## CrazyDuck

I know... I'm just messin with ya!


----------



## Disney Princess

What a great view gkrykewy!  Enjoy your time there.


----------



## franandaj

When you get back tell us what room you are in!  That's a pretty good view!


----------



## funatdisney

gkrykewy said:


> Staying at VGCnow in a studio. Here's a shot of WOC from our balcony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a fabulous time.



Great shot. Yes, please post the room number. DH and I have a studio booked for Feb and we have always stayed in a one bedroom. I am curious about the views the studios have.


----------



## Tandelothien

We tried emailing our guide to let her know we'd be back in DL in 9 days and were going to visit her but our email bounced back so we rang DVC only to be told that our guide is no longer there and we should have been assigned a new guide but weren't 

Well we were put on hold until she could find us a new guide and we are now being looked after by Dave Ferguson 

So anyway, this all has left us with a huge bout of add-on-itus and I was wondering if we decided to finance an add-on through Disney to we have to pay another 10% deposit on the add-on?

Thanks for your help


----------



## PoohNFriends

franandaj said:


> When you get back tell us what room you are in!  That's a pretty good view!





funatdisney said:


> Great shot. Yes, please post the room number. DH and I have a studio booked for Feb and we have always stayed in a one bedroom. I am curious about the views the studios have.



3rd vote for posting the room number after your return (and you could even throw in a few more pics )!  We have a studio booked for our very 1st trip to Disneyland in May and this looks like a fabulous view.  I know some people have been bothered by WOC noise - how is it from this room?   
Love hearing everybody's stories and especially looking at your pics - keep them coming!


----------



## PoohNFriends

Tandelothien said:


> We tried emailing our guide to let her know we'd be back in DL in 9 days and were going to visit her but our email bounced back so we rang DVC only to be told that our guide is no longer there and we should have been assigned a new guide but weren't
> 
> Well we were put on hold until she could find us a new guide and we are now being looked after by Dave Ferguson
> 
> So anyway, this all has left us with a huge bout of add-on-itus and I was wondering if we decided to finance an add-on through Disney to we have to pay another 10% deposit on the add-on?
> 
> Thanks for your help



I don't have my numbers handy, but I know when we did our add-on finance through Disney in May we had to pay a deposit/down-payment.  I just don't remember if it was an even dollar amount ($500 for example) or 10%.


----------



## lulubelle

gkrykewy said:


> Staying at VGCnow in a studio. Here's a shot of WOC from our balcony!
> 
> Having a fabulous time.



Wow, what a fabulous view.  Yes, please let us know which villa this is.  I miss my home resort.  4 weeks from tonight until my next stay and Mickey's Halloween Party at DL.   Enjoy the rest of your vacation, gkrykewy.


----------



## franandaj

PoohNFriends said:


> 3rd vote for posting the room number after your return (and you could even throw in a few more pics )!  We have a studio booked for our very 1st trip to Disneyland in May and this looks like a fabulous view.  I know some people have been bothered by WOC noise - how is it from this room?
> Love hearing everybody's stories and especially looking at your pics - keep them coming!



I'm guessing it's an 04 room, perhaps on the third floor, maybe fourth.


----------



## pearl12970

What are the amenities that VGC members cant avail ? I mean are all hotel amenities and services available to VGC members that other guests can avail of ? I know housekeeping is every 3rd or 4th day . Wha are the other services VGC guests dont get ?


----------



## pearl12970

We were at GCH recently and took the DVC tour.Couldn't spend much time with our guide and ask as many questions since we wanted to get back to the park. I am on the fence about it.Pls help me decide. What are the advantages / disadvantages ? What are the normal hotel amenities that DVC members cant avail of ? We are a family of 3 ( DH me and DS 3.5 yrs ) 
What made you decide to buy in ?


----------



## Nonsuch

pearl12970 said:


> What made you decide to buy in ?


We bought in because the one-bedroom has an optimal configuration:  King bed, 2 full baths, kitchen, and lots of space.  This is better than a one-bedroom suite in the hotel, which only has one bath and no kitchen.


----------



## franandaj

pearl12970 said:


> What made you decide to buy in ?



We bought for a number of different reasons.  The first being that we knew that once F&W really takes off, we will never get rooms at the Villas at 7 months out.  We purchased for the 11 month advantage at our home resort.

However there are other factors.  The first being we could never justify spending $300+ per night at a place that's only 25 minutes from home.  While it may seem silly to pay $25K for a place that close, when you break it down over 50 years that comes to about $1500 per year.  If I were to break that down to the value we have already received this year that comes out to less than $150 per night, and some of those nights were spent in the very spacious one bedrooms.

By owning at the VGC it completely changes the way that we visit.  In the past we would only go out for lunch/dinner and shopping.  I might get on a ride, but most likely not.  Now that we stay in the Villas, my DP can take a nap while I go ride some rides.  Sometimes on checkout days, we will go in the parks and she will bring a book while I go on a few rides before we head home.

What's even more exciting I will be sharing it with a friend that I met on the DISboards when she comes to her first trip to DL.  The one bedroom will be perfect for three of us since it has two bathrooms.  Perhaps we might even be able to share it with other friends who come from out of town that want to visit.

I feel that even the studio Villas are more luxurious than the regular hotel rooms (although I have not stayed in a suite).  Having the refirgerator, microwave and toaster are a big bonus, and when staying in a one bedroom the full kitchen, jacuzzi tub and extra space are just heavenly!

I also do not consider the lack of everyday housekeeping a bad thing.  My cleaining lady doesn't come every day to my regular house, why would I want someone to come daily into my vacation home.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I can echo not missing Mousekeeping.  We have been DVC owners since 1999, and have never taken advantage of the option to pay and have Mousekeeping come in.  Probably wouldn't want it even if we could get it for free.  

It is nice to settle in and just leave your stuff out and not worry about anyone coming in the room.  

My one wish, when staying in a studio, is that you got fresh towels more often.  It seems we take more showers on vacation, particularly with the Florida heat and those towels don't always dry between showers.


----------



## pearl12970

I am not sure I understand - how is $25K over 50 years = $ 1500 per year ? do you mean $500 per year ? 



franandaj said:


> While it may seem silly to pay $25K for a place that close, when you break it down over 50 years that comes to about $1500 per year.  If I were to break that down to the value we have already received this year that comes out to less than $150 per night,


----------



## pearl12970

What is F&W ? please explain to the ignorant ME 



franandaj said:


> We bought for a number of different reasons.  The first being that we knew that once F&W really takes off, we will never get rooms at the Villas at 7 months out.  We purchased for the 11 month advantage at our home resort.


----------



## Nonsuch

pearl12970 said:


> I am not sure I understand - how is $25K over 50 years = $ 1500 per year ? do you mean $500 per year ?


You need to include the annual dues when evaluating DVC 

Some rough numbers:
$25K = 250 points.
dues are $4/point, so $1K per year on 250 points.

Expanding on this example.
We like to spend 5 days in early December at the Grand.  This would be $1500 for a standard hotel room.  195 points would be needed for 5 weekdays in a one-bedroom villa.  This means we stay in a one-bedroom villa for the same cost as a regular hotel room.

Of course these simple computations ignore many details.  There is an opportunity cost of tying up $25K and annual dues will increase.  Of course the rates for hotel rooms will also increase.


----------



## CrazyDuck

pearl12970 said:


> What is F&W ? please explain to the ignorant ME



It stands for Food and Wine Festival.  It something for the big kids to do while the little ones run rampant.  It happens in the Spring at Disneyland and in the Fall at WDW.


----------



## pearl12970

It's an indivdual thing- housekeeping ended up knocking every time we were in the room and DH ddint like it coz we had to request them to come back later. While I appreciated the well made beds and propped up pillows 



RweTHEREyet said:


> I can echo not missing Mousekeeping.  We have been DVC owners since 1999, and have never taken advantage of the option to pay and have Mousekeeping come in.  Probably wouldn't want it even if we could get it for free.
> 
> It is nice to settle in and just leave your stuff out and not worry about anyone coming in the room.
> 
> My one wish, when staying in a studio, is that you got fresh towels more often.  It seems we take more showers on vacation, particularly with the Florida heat and those towels don't always dry between showers.


----------



## gkrykewy

We are still here! Two more full days after today. In response to some earlier questions about my photo/room:

We're on the fifth floor, no problem posting the number later. I would post more photos, but photobucketseems to want to convert all of my photos into PNGs, which makes them super big. And flickr limits my uploads to 640x480 (both from the ipad/iphone apps). Alas.

The view I was requested was "high floor, theme park view."

Other thoughts with regard to prior conversations on GC in comparison to AKL and WL: while we love love love GCV, my wife and I still generally prefer the overall aesthetic at the other two resorts. I think this is generally because we prefer our theming to be a bit more "over the top". For example, at the WDW resorts, the lodge aesthetic is supported by things like exposed logs and such, whereas at GCV those logs are squared off into beams. The overall aesthetic across the board is a bit more modern, with the theming left more to the details.

On the lobbies specifically, this one doesn't have quite the jaw dropping impact IMO, and I think it's because of the proportions of the space. GC's lobby is roughly a cube, as wide as it is tall, whereas the WDW resort lobbies come closer to the golden proportion (1.6:1?) that defines truly wonderful enclosed spaces.

A few other minor quibbles:

The outdoor fireplace would be a gorgeous place, but it seems to have become an informal smoking zone :/

The free wifi is essentially useless for us, as it does not reach our room from the lobby.

Thin walls: was treated to a phone conversation from the neighbors where I was forced to hear every word they said from our bed.

All that said, this place is phenomenal, Disneyland is great, and we're having a wonderful time! Our view is such a treat.


----------



## MCSfromWA

gkrykewy said:


> We are still here! Two more full days after today. In response to some earlier questions about my photo/room:
> 
> We're on the fifth floor, no problem posting the number later. I would post more photos, but photobucketseems to want to convert all of my photos into PNGs, which makes them super big. And flickr limits my uploads to 640x480 (both from the ipad/iphone apps). Alas.
> 
> The view I was requested was "high floor, theme park view."
> 
> Other thoughts with regard to prior conversations on GC in comparison to AKL and WL: while we love love love GCV, my wife and I still generally prefer the overall aesthetic at the other two resorts. I think this is generally because we prefer our theming to be a bit more "over the top". For example, at the WDW resorts, the lodge aesthetic is supported by things like exposed logs and such, whereas at GCV those logs are squared off into beams. The overall aesthetic across the board is a bit more modern, with the theming left more to the details.
> 
> On the lobbies specifically, this one doesn't have quite the jaw dropping impact IMO, and I think it's because of the proportions of the space. GC's lobby is roughly a cube, as wide as it is tall, whereas the WDW resort lobbies come closer to the golden proportion (1.6:1?) that defines truly wonderful enclosed spaces.
> 
> A few other minor quibbles:
> 
> The outdoor fireplace would be a gorgeous place, but it seems to have become an informal smoking zone :/
> 
> The free wifi is essentially useless for us, as it does not reach our room from the lobby.
> 
> Thin walls: was treated to a phone conversation from the neighbors where I was forced to hear every word they said from our bed.
> 
> All that said, this place is phenomenal, Disneyland is great, and we're having a wonderful time! Our view is such a treat.



Are you having trouble with the wi-fi?  We have stayed twice in the villa and multiple times in the hotel ... never had any trouble with the wi-fi.  Have you checked with the front desk about other options like ether net cable so that you can get connected that way?


----------



## gkrykewy

Yes, we are having trouble with the wifi. Could be that we are in among the furthest villas from the lobby; worth the tradeoff for the view. Our devices are wifi only, so the cable doesn't help. For us it's not a big deal, since I can just share the 3g connection from my phone, but others should bear it in mind if it matters to them. I did call the tech support on our second day, and they agreed that it was a range issue.


----------



## nunzia

pearl12970 said:


> We were at GCH recently and took the DVC tour.Couldn't spend much time with our guide and ask as many questions since we wanted to get back to the park. I am on the fence about it.Pls help me decide. What are the advantages / disadvantages ? What are the normal hotel amenities that DVC members cant avail of ? We are a family of 3 ( DH me and DS 3.5 yrs )
> What made you decide to buy in ?


Housekeeping is the only amenitie you don't get. We do get free internet and free laundry facilities..the villas are so intermingled with the hotel that it really doesn't have a different feel at all. We bought in to prepay for our lodging for the future. We also have 3 kids who have given us 8 grandkids and counting and we like being able to offer rooms for trips to Disney, plus knowing we can do so for years is a big bonus. If you will only stay at a studio, it may not be right for you, or if you don't go often enough. There is always the option of buying as many points as you feel you might need through the resale market so you don't need to buy the Disney minimum if that is too much for you. We stayed in a 1 bedroom, so that could get addicting but studios are still just fine. Think about it and your budget and your travel patterns very carefully before you decide.


----------



## funatdisney

pearl12970 said:


> We were at GCH recently and took the DVC tour.Couldn't spend much time with our guide and ask as many questions since we wanted to get back to the park. I am on the fence about it.Pls help me decide. What are the advantages / disadvantages ? What are the normal hotel amenities that DVC members cant avail of ? We are a family of 3 ( DH me and DS 3.5 yrs )
> What made you decide to buy in ?



We bought in because we vacation at GCH at least twice a year. We loved staying at OKW in WDW and knew knew how DVC worked. Since we vacation there so often and there were only going to be less than 50 DVC rooms, we had to buy in to insure we can book a room at 11 months. In addition, we take 8-9 day trips a year to DLR. The park visits are not the focus of our stays in the Villas (the day trips take care of that for us.) When we stay at VGC, we spend a lot of time in the villa, enjoying the hotel, swimming and just enjoy the room. We use the kitchen for breakfast, lunch and dinner (we even BBQ). We feel like we are really living in our room and, there, at DLR itself. We make the most of our stay there, and it feels like a real vacation. We don't arrive home tired and exhausted, and can't wait for our next visit.

As for what the difference of what amenities are offered for GCH guests and Villa guest. In addition to mousekeeping service, there is no turn down service for DVC booked rooms. I do sort of miss that.


----------



## IandGsmom

pearl12970 said:


> We were at GCH recently and took the DVC tour.Couldn't spend much time with our guide and ask as many questions since we wanted to get back to the park. I am on the fence about it.Pls help me decide. What are the advantages / disadvantages ? What are the normal hotel amenities that DVC members cant avail of ? We are a family of 3 ( DH me and DS 3.5 yrs )
> What made you decide to buy in ?


Even though we have gone to WDW yearly for the past several years buying at VGH just made the most sense. Since it is the smallest resort we really wanted the 11 month booking option. Also since we live in California, I would rather own in CA than Florida. We also go at least a couple of times to DL a year so now we have somewhere very nice to stay. But really, we were already spending the money at Disney and staying in smaller rooms. Now next year I am planning to take my parents to WDW and stay in a 2 bedroom. I love it!! We also added point in Aulani because I wanted to own there.


----------



## pearl12970

Do you mainly use your points at VGC and WDW ? Do you ever use your points on Disney Cruises / World Passport Collection ( RCI ) / Concierge collection ?


----------



## pearl12970

You are the perfect candidate for DVC. you kids and grandkids will be so glad you  invested in DVC;specially for VGC with the limited villas.

We are a small family - DH , me and DS 3.5 yrs. It will be a long long time before we have grand kids  However we do look forward to taking DS to Disneyland atleast every alternate year. Just wondering if I should opt for the min of 160 points and accumulate them over 2 years to use them OR just buy 200 points so we can use them every year at other locations where DVC offers accomodations. I am not sure if its effective use of points if I use them to stay at RCI /cruise or other locations as well.




nunzia said:


> Housekeeping is the only amenitie you don't get. We do get free internet and free laundry facilities..the villas are so intermingled with the hotel that it really doesn't have a different feel at all. We bought in to prepay for our lodging for the future. We also have 3 kids who have given us 8 grandkids and counting and we like being able to offer rooms for trips to Disney, plus knowing we can do so for years is a big bonus. If you will only stay at a studio, it may not be right for you, or if you don't go often enough. There is always the option of buying as many points as you feel you might need through the resale market so you don't need to buy the Disney minimum if that is too much for you. We stayed in a 1 bedroom, so that could get addicting but studios are still just fine. Think about it and your budget and your travel patterns very carefully before you decide.


----------



## ACDSNY

pearl12970 said:


> Do you mainly use your points at VGC and WDW ? Do you ever use your points on Disney Cruises / World Passport Collection ( RCI ) / Concierge collection ?


 
We use our points mainly at VGC or other DLR hotel when there's no availability at the VGC.  Our WDW trips are every other year or so.  We've never used our points for a cruise, but when DVC exchanged with Interval International we did exchange out to Kauai one year.  We love the flexiblility of DVC as we can reserve different size units as we need to and stay as little as one night or several nights.


----------



## p1n0ijigga

Just became a VGC owner !!


----------



## funatdisney

p1n0ijigga said:


> Just became a VGC owner !!



Welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## duck_widow

We just got back from our ever stay at VGC and had a great time. I begged and begged for a theme park view, and did get that but it was a view of Grizzly Peak and the pool area to the left. Room 3518 Oh well, maybe next time we'll get that great Paradise Pier view.

We had a two-bedroom for seven of us and it was bigger than I remembered from the model. We had no noise from above or below, but one morning starting at 7am we got to hear someone's kid having a meltdown and their dad yelling at them for 30 minutes. Yikes. Gosh, it was so nice to be so close to the park. I can't wait to go back.

My only gripe is that there is no non-stick cookware. We burnt so much food trying to cook in stainless steel. Doing eggs each morning was a real challenge. We'll bring along one large non-stick pan next time along with paper plates. We did grocery delivery and that worked out fine although we were missing a gallon of milk and Italian sausage. The hotel just sent those things up from room service at no charge. Nice!

Also we ended up with free valet parking for our stay. We intended to self-park but when the valet saw our handicap placard he said he'd just comp the valet parking. Again, nice! We felt like total rock stars there and staying at the Grand really, really enhanced the whole experience.


----------



## madbio

Originally bought 180 pts. at GCV, then loved it so much, we got an additional 125 pts.  We will be staying in that 3bdrm villa someday!


----------



## nunzia

<<<We are a small family - DH , me and DS 3.5 yrs. It will be a long long time before we have grand kids  However we do look forward to taking DS to Disneyland atleast every alternate year. Just wondering if I should opt for the min of 160 points and accumulate them over 2 years to use them OR just buy 200 points so we can use them every year at other locations where DVC offers accomodations. I am not sure if its effective use of points if I use them to stay at RCI /cruise or other locations as well.>>>>

If you feel you do not need the 160, and if Disney is making that the minimum there (it sure seems they are getting inconsistent with minimums), then don't forget to look into resale to build your points to where you want them. I didn't want to buy 160..didn't think I'd  need that many..HA! and so bought a resale of 25 points at OKW to get into the system. When VGC came online I bought a 60 and and a 65 point contract..I like having small contracts so if I feel I want to sell some I don't have to sell ALL. I then discovered I really did need more (surprise) and so have purchased 2 50 points contracts. I did all the add ons through Disney since at the time I didn't see any resales out there that fit my needs and use year. Once I had that little 25 points at OKW I was in the system and treated the same as aonther DVCer. I've since sold the OKW and come out pretty much even, so just have my 225 at VGC. I am totally confused at  how RCI works (or doesn't) so don't know if I'll ever use points for that..cruises seem very high points useage..seems it would be easier to rent your points out then use cash to book the cruise, but if you don't want to do that, I say use points however YOU see them as being a good use for YOU. Good luck in your decision! Once you have DVC you might find your trips become more frequent and with more people involved in coming


----------



## pearl12970

Thanks Nunzia.
I want to start out with less points ( enough for half trip so I can accumulate over 2 years and use it for 1 trip every 2 years ) for VGC and add more points later on if needed. However our guide has told us that points MAY Not be available to add on later for VGC as they are in the final phase. Not sure if thats a sales gimmick or its a genuine heads up !! 





nunzia said:


> <<<We are a small family - DH , me and DS 3.5 yrs. It will be a long long time before we have grand kids  However we do look forward to taking DS to Disneyland atleast every alternate year. Just wondering if I should opt for the min of 160 points and accumulate them over 2 years to use them OR just buy 200 points so we can use them every year at other locations where DVC offers accomodations. I am not sure if its effective use of points if I use them to stay at RCI /cruise or other locations as well.>>>>
> 
> If you feel you do not need the 160, and if Disney is making that the minimum there (it sure seems they are getting inconsistent with minimums), then don't forget to look into resale to build your points to where you want them. I didn't want to buy 160..didn't think I'd  need that many..HA! and so bought a resale of 25 points at OKW to get into the system. When VGC came online I bought a 60 and and a 65 point contract..I like having small contracts so if I feel I want to sell some I don't have to sell ALL. I then discovered I really did need more (surprise) and so have purchased 2 50 points contracts. I did all the add ons through Disney since at the time I didn't see any resales out there that fit my needs and use year. Once I had that little 25 points at OKW I was in the system and treated the same as aonther DVCer. I've since sold the OKW and come out pretty much even, so just have my 225 at VGC. I am totally confused at  how RCI works (or doesn't) so don't know if I'll ever use points for that..cruises seem very high points useage..seems it would be easier to rent your points out then use cash to book the cruise, but if you don't want to do that, I say use points however YOU see them as being a good use for YOU. Good luck in your decision! Once you have DVC you might find your trips become more frequent and with more people involved in coming


----------



## franandaj

pearl12970 said:


> Thanks Nunzia.
> I want to start out with less points ( enough for half trip so I can accumulate over 2 years and use it for 1 trip every 2 years ) for VGC and add more points later on if needed. However our guide has told us that points MAY Not be available to add on later for VGC as they are in the final phase. Not sure if thats a sales gimmick or its a genuine heads up !!



No it is not a sales gimmick.  I had to wait about 2 weeks for them to find points for my add-on in my use year.  They were able to dig up the points, evidently from people who change their mind or they get them back through ROFR.  Regardless, your guide is trying to push you into buying, they are telling the truth.  BTW who is your guide?


----------



## pearl12970

You are getting points at $98/ point for VGC ? is that after incentives ? I was quoted $ 120/point for new membership



Nonsuch said:


> We are also addicted.  We just returned from a short trip 1 night in a 1-bedroom villa and 2 nights in a GC hotel room.  This was only booked a few weeks ago, so we were lucky to get the 1 night.  This was our second trip to the villas, and when we arrived in the villa my wife said "we need more points"
> I called yesterday, and able to add 250 (split 125/125) at $98/point.  Our guide was surprised that 525 points were available in the June use year.  There have been a few posts about waitlists, so we feel lucky points were available
> 
> We had villa 3502.  The view is nice, but already somewhat obstructed by a tree.  The trees are planted very closed to the building, and will block more of the view in coming years.


----------



## pearl12970

Nonsuch - You got my attention when you said " we stay in a one-bedroom villa for the same cost as a regular hotel room"   




Nonsuch said:


> You need to include the annual dues when evaluating DVC
> 
> Some rough numbers:
> $25K = 250 points.
> dues are $4/point, so $1K per year on 250 points.
> 
> Expanding on this example.
> We like to spend 5 days in early December at the Grand.  This would be $1500 for a standard hotel room.  195 points would be needed for 5 weekdays in a one-bedroom villa.  This means we stay in a one-bedroom villa for the same cost as a regular hotel room.
> 
> Of course these simple computations ignore many details.  There is an opportunity cost of tying up $25K and annual dues will increase.  Of course the rates for hotel rooms will also increase.


----------



## franandaj

pearl12970 said:


> You are getting points at $98/ point for VGC ? is that after incentives ? I was quoted $ 120/point for new membership



By purchasing 125 points, I am getting $17 off the $120 per point price.  I believe it was $10 off 50 and $15 off 100, we went for the extra with the better incentive.  I still don't have enough!


----------



## pearl12970

When did you purchase your points ? I was offered very different incentives when I toured in Sept !!! 



franandaj said:


> By purchasing 125 points, I am getting $17 off the $120 per point price.  I believe it was $10 off 50 and $15 off 100, we went for the extra with the better incentive.  I still don't have enough!


----------



## ACDSNY

pearl12970 said:


> When did you purchase your points ? I was offered very different incentives when I toured in Sept !!!


 
Keep in mind there are different incentives for add-ons for existing members vs. new members.

I believe Alison (franandaj) was doing an add-on.


----------



## pearl12970

Oh that makes sense. Thank you 
Typically do existing members get better incentives for adding-on points than new members get for points ? 



ACDSNY said:


> Keep in mind there are different incentives for add-ons for existing members vs. new members.
> 
> I believe Alison (franandaj) was doing an add-on.


----------



## ACDSNY

pearl12970 said:


> Oh that makes sense. Thank you
> Typically do existing members get better incentives for adding-on points than new members get for points ?


 
Most of the time, but not always.  Sometimes it's in pricing differences and sometimes in extra incentives like annual passes or cruises.


----------



## franandaj

pearl12970 said:


> Oh that makes sense. Thank you
> Typically do existing members get better incentives for adding-on points than new members get for points ?



I bought my first contract via resale, and have added on the two VGC contracts through Disney.  I really don't know about where the better incentives are.  I know that you don't pay closing costs through Disney, but the points are sometimes more expensive.

I am looking at adding on two more contracts in Florida if our refinancing loan comes through....


----------



## gkrykewy

Now that we're out, I can tell you that this was room 5504 - a dedicated studio, I think. We had a fairly great view of WOC, and watched it from the balcony maybe 3 or 4 times! From a distance, you can see that the highest fountain spouts match the height of the ferris wheel. Simply amazing. That said, it was still an entirely different and even more amazing experience from ground level. Recommend any standing location behind a railing for that; the railing provides something to lean on, and ensures that no one is standing in front of you.  



gkrykewy said:


> Staying at VGCnow in a studio. Here's a shot of WOC from our balcony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a fabulous time.


----------



## Nonsuch

pearl12970 said:


> You are getting points at $98/ point for VGC ? is that after incentives ? I was quoted $ 120/point for new membership


This was an add-on for existing members.
$120 is the base price
$20 is the incentive for 250 points
$2 is special discount for end of the Disney fiscal year (ended in September).
$120 - 20 - 2 = $98/point

The base price for VGC increased from 112 to 120 in July, since then the member incentives are:
$10 for 50 points
$15 for 100 points
$17 for 125 points
$20 for 250 points

The incentives for new members are:
$15 for 160 points
$17 for 200 points
$20 for 320 points

The incentives for members and non-members are usually different.  There can also be different incentives only available by watching a webcast.  The $2 end-of-fiscal-year incentive was only available by asking for it, the guide did not offer it to me (learned about it on dvcnews.com).


----------



## dcfromva

We are staying in the villas right now.   I love Halloween Time at DL!
We attended Mickeys Halloween party last night. The air had a little chill to it, but it was perfect walking around weather.  The lines to get candy were long at the start of the night, but they were more reasonable later on.  We enjoyed  getting on the rides with very short waits.  It was such a pleasure to walk "home" after our fun evening.


----------



## funatdisney

Glad you are having a great time. I just read a review about MHP and it pretty much says the same as you said here. We are going on the 26th and staying at a one bedroom for four days. I can't wait to walk "home" after the party myself.


----------



## dcfromva

funatdisney said:


> We are going on the 26th and staying at a one bedroom for four days. I can't wait to walk "home" after the party myself.


Enjoy your party!      We were tickled that the candy they hand out is mainly minature candy bars (about 60%) such as snickers, milky way, twix, 3 musketeers, almond joy, nestle crunch, ghirardelli (assorted flavors), reeses peanutbutter cups & kit cats.   20% m&ms (plain and peanut), 10% tootsie rolls, 5% Dots and 5% misc assorted tootsie pops and assorted tootsie flavors, raisins and apple sluces


----------



## funatdisney

I had read here that the candy selection is better than it was in the past. I have attended every Halloween Party at DCA since 2005 (I think that was when it started) and am happy to learn of this year's selection. I do like the healthy selections, too. I am planning on not packing any sweets cuz we always get lots of candy even when we don't make the trick or treating the main event of the evening.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

We are driving down this coming Thursday (Oct. 14th, DW's Birthday) and coming back Sunday night.  Can't wait!   It will fun to try out the Trick or Treat in DL and this trip will be my first opportunity to check out WOC.   I think I'm always the most excited one in our family with my DGD being a close second.


----------



## funatdisney

Grumpygrandpa, happy for you and your DGD on your trip to DL this week. You should have a blast trick or treating with Mickey, and will absolutely _love_ the WoC. The effects, music and the grandeur of the show will blow you away. Please post a TR when you get back (with pictures, of course!).


----------



## ACDSNY

Grumpygrandpa, Have a great trip and I hope your DW has a magical birthday.


----------



## rmonty02

Grumpygrandpa...Sounds like a fun trip. No matter how often we go to DL, there always seems to be something new! Which makes every trip EXCITING and FUN!! Happy Birthday to DW! I'd love to see pics with all the Halloween decorations


----------



## stopher1

Grumpygrandpa said:


> We are driving down this coming Thursday (Oct. 14th, DW's Birthday) and coming back Sunday night.  Can't wait!   It will fun to try out the Trick or Treat in DL and this trip will be my first opportunity to check out WOC.   I think I'm always the most excited one in our family with my DGD being a close second.



Oh have a wonderful time!!


----------



## mfortis

Code:
	






funatdisney said:


> I had read here that the candy selection is better than it was in the past. I have attended every Halloween Party at DCA since 2005 (I think that was when it started) and am happy to learn of this year's selection. I do like the healthy selections, too. I am planning on not packing any sweets cuz we always get lots of candy even when we don't make the trick or treating the main event of the evening.



The candy selection was good. But I can only compare it to the party at WDW, since this is my first time at DL. One of the treats that was awesome where the apples. After snacking on candies the apples were a pleasant surprise. If anyone can get me the brand I would much appreciate it.

just to make another comparison to WDW, I found the parade to be better there. Can't beat the headless horseman trotting down the parade route.


----------



## caseydvc

Just bought 240 points, and wish I had done so before spending $$$$$ on a week-long stay with fam and MIL/FIL.  At least I beat the sell-out, promised imminently.  (Sales pressure, perhaps?)  Can't wait to get back!


----------



## funatdisney

mfortis said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The candy selection was good. But I can only compare it to the party at WDW, since this is my first time at DL. One of the treats that was awesome where the apples. After snacking on candies the apples were a pleasant surprise. If anyone can get me the brand I would much appreciate it.
> 
> just to make another comparison to WDW, I found the parade to be better there. Can't beat the headless horseman trotting down the parade route.



I have attended MNSSHP. The candy at the DL event in the past was ok. I remember the candy selection was a bit thin in the chocolate candy department, and I wished that there was more of them. So I was pleasantly surprised to see pictures and lists posted on DisBoards of the candy this year. I got my wish. I, also, like the apples and raisins and the other healthy offerings. They are refreshing after all that candy!

I completely agree with you on the parade. the parade at WDW is just awesome! My DH doesn't care for parades, but loved the one at MNSSHP. Having a parade much like the one at MNSSHP would make MHP perfect. I don't think they can do the Headless Horseman (their stables are not as large at the one in WDW), but the other elements of the parade would be great like the synchronized gravediggers with their shovels. IMHO,the Cavalcade does get a little better every year.


----------



## ACDSNY

caseydvc said:


> Just bought 240 points, and wish I had done so before spending $$$$$ on a week-long stay with fam and MIL/FIL. At least I beat the sell-out, promised imminently. (Sales pressure, perhaps?) Can't wait to get back!


 
Welcome!  Wishing you many years of wonderful vacations.


----------



## rmonty02

caseydvc said:


> Just bought 240 points, and wish I had done so before spending $$$$$ on a week-long stay with fam and MIL/FIL.  At least I beat the sell-out, promised imminently.  (Sales pressure, perhaps?)  Can't wait to get back!



CONGRATS! and WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## madbio

Just spoke with a DVC guy at DCA and he said that VGC is about 98% sold out.  They opened up the last of the reserve points.  In the mean time, they've already got the _virtual_ Aulani room setup over at the preview center and once VGC is sold out, they will convert the preview center to be the Aulani rooms.

On another note, during our stay, we went up to the 6th floor on the Villas side and followed the signs to the Paradise Pier View Terrace to watch WOC.  Definitely a different point of view to watch from there.  The tower for the Golden Zephyr blocks the back movie screen and you can't really see the front movie screen because of the angle of the terrace.  Since we've seen the show already, we knew what was being shown as the show went on.  I did enjoy being up there though.  I was comfy in my PJ's, got a new appreciation for how high that water is shot up in the air (from the front view, I didn't realize it went that high), music was piped in so we could hear everything, and we actually did feel the heat from the flames when the whole lake was 'on fire'.  There was about 15 people on the terrace with us (10:15 show) and you do need your room key to get in there but it was fun.  I do appreciate that they had bathrooms on that terrace also!  Very thoughtful Uncle Disney.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Driving down on DWs birthday Thursday the 14th and staying through Sunday.  Couldn't get into VGC so we are staying across the street at PP.  But we will hanging out with DSIL and nieces and great nieces at their two bedroom.  Can't wait!  It will be my first WOC.


----------



## rosermama

We bought at GVC last Nov on the Disney Cruise, we are excited.  One day we will make it to CALI to stay there.  I want my DH and DD to see Disneyland a place which is more home to me than WDW since I went there almost every year as a kid.  

I love to eat at the resturant on the Pirates of the Carribean ride and get a snack later in the day at the place where you can get gumbo in a bread bowl.  

I midd Disneyland... Maybe in 2012


----------



## franandaj

I booked November 13th for one night because our band was planning on performing there on the 14th.  We just got our date and turns out it is the 21st instead of the 14th.  So my question is this, when I call MS when they open tomorrow, since it will be the 13th and October has 31 days will my points go back into my account?  Or will they go into a holding account because it's too soon before my 1st date of stay?

Anyone think I have a chance of a waitlist coming through for the 20th of November?    Or should I just book at PPH or DLH on points?


----------



## sueandyong

So excited! Booked a stay in a 3 BR Grand Villa!  Just wondering if anyone has stayed there and if the view is decent.  DW, DD, and close friends will be staying there in November.  Also, WOC will be a first for us as well.  Can't believe we were able to book this since there's only 2 units.


----------



## franandaj

sueandyong said:


> So excited! Booked a stay in a 3 BR Grand Villa!  Just wondering if anyone has stayed there and if the view is decent.  DW, DD, and close friends will be staying there in November.  Also, WOC will be a first for us as well.  Can't believe we were able to book this since there's only 2 units.



Which Villa are you in the one with the Paradise Pier view or the Pool View Villa?


----------



## franandaj

We are a little sucky tonight.  We found out our performance date for DCA for the band and it is a week later than we thought which means, the room reservations I made 11 months prior need to be cancelled tomorrow.  The chances of rescheduling are pretty nil, and we had a party booked that I now have to hope and pray when I call tomorrow that the economy is so bad that people aren't booking parties that weekend so that we can get one!

Ugh much scrambling to do tomorrow morning!  Many emails to send tonight, tired need to go to bed.  Not a good combo!


----------



## sueandyong

Not sure which one really.  I'll have to call MS on Thurs. to find out which one.  I take it that both rooms will not have a view of WOC.  Oh well, that's ok, hopefully we get a chance to see it ground level.


----------



## franandaj

They are on opposite sides of the building one has a WoC view the other has a MK fireworks view.  You can put in a request and based on if the other one is occupied when you check in and the other party has a request you will get the available unit, but it can't hurt to put in a request.  If you both check in on the same day and the other party hasn't made a request, perhaps you will get the PP view one.


----------



## hjgaus

sueandyong said:


> So excited! Booked a stay in a 3 BR Grand Villa!  Just wondering if anyone has stayed there and if the view is decent.  DW, DD, and close friends will be staying there in November.  Also, WOC will be a first for us as well.  Can't believe we were able to book this since there's only 2 units.



We stayed poolside in #4513 last May before WOC so I couldn't tell you about the park view (my in-laws seem to like the quiet better) but the place is awesome for our group of 10! Never felt crowded for anyone. The kids brought the xbox for down time plus love the use of the pool table. They love the early morning hours or going in for an hour before DL closes. We have yet to use the pool but might reserve a cabana for one of the afternoons for the next stay. We all brought food for breakfasts & lunches (nice to all sit together @ the large dining table) then had dinners in DTD every night! We usually go to WDW & stay in BCV but most of the family can't afford the flight to WDW or the tickets for the parks so sharing with them what we love to do locally was the next best thing! I actually thought "Why buy points for this if we are only 30 minutes away?" but I was wrong cuz it was the best long weekend we ever had! Last May was @ 11 month mark with 160 points plus borrowed. We just made a ressi for May 4th -8th @ the 7 month mark! I think getting the grand villa rooms are easier when you can go more in the off time rather than summer or holidays. I have become spoiled by the grand villas so in a few years when just the four of us visit Beach Club, the 2 bedroom will feel so much small but still enjoyable!


----------



## Djsgoofy

We stayed at the Park View Grand Villa.  The view is awesome.  Probably has the best WOC view of any of the villas.  They were only testing when we were there.  You really can only hear the noise from the park when the sliding doors are open.


----------



## lulubelle

franandaj said:


> We are a little sucky tonight.  We found out our performance date for DCA for the band and it is a week later than we thought which means, the room reservations I made 11 months prior need to be cancelled tomorrow.  The chances of rescheduling are pretty nil, and we had a party booked that I now have to hope and pray when I call tomorrow that the economy is so bad that people aren't booking parties that weekend so that we can get one!
> 
> Ugh much scrambling to do tomorrow morning!  Many emails to send tonight, tired need to go to bed.  Not a good combo!



Sorry about the last minute date change, Alison.  I hope it all works out for you.

Several of us from our "Dis Diva" group are going the weekend of Nov 19-21.  I am staying at Hojo's at the $59 Ent Rate.  But staying in our beloved villas Dec 11-13, which I booked 11 months out, too.


----------



## franandaj

lulubelle said:


> Sorry about the last minute date change, Alison.  I hope it all works out for you.
> 
> Several of us from our "Dis Diva" group are going the weekend of Nov 19-21.  I am staying at Hojo's at the $59 Ent Rate.  But staying in our beloved villas Dec 11-13, which I booked 11 months out, too.



Well MS was CLOSED today!    I called the resort and they sent an email to MS so that my points wouldn't go into a holding account.  I'm thinking that a room at PPH is only 4 points more and it's only one night.  The party was able to be rescheduled so we'll still have dinner the night before the performance.  Dinner is at 8:45PM and we usually have to report around 8:00AM or so. Going back to Long Beach will just be too much, so I'll be up at 6AM to call MS and see what I can book.

Since you will be around on the 21st...I'll let you know when our band is playing...you should stop by and give us a listen!  We'll be at the stage outside Monsters Inc. probably in the morning.  We'll be playing all sorts of fun music and should put on a great show.  We'd love to see you in the audience!


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> Well MS was CLOSED today!    I called the resort and they sent an email to MS so that my points wouldn't go into a holding account.  I'm thinking that a room at PPH is only 4 points more and it's only one night.  The party was able to be rescheduled so we'll still have dinner the night before the performance.  Dinner is at 8:45PM and we usually have to report around 8:00AM or so. Going back to Long Beach will just be too much, so I'll be up at 6AM to call MS and see what I can book.
> 
> Since you will be around on the 21st...*I'll let you know when our band is playing...you should stop by and give us a listen!*  We'll be at the stage outside Monsters Inc. probably in the morning.  We'll be playing all sorts of fun music and should put on a great show.  We'd love to see you in the audience!



you have a band?


----------



## sueandyong

franandaj said:


> They are on opposite sides of the building one has a WoC view the other has a MK fireworks view.  You can put in a request and based on if the other one is occupied when you check in and the other party has a request you will get the available unit, but it can't hurt to put in a request.  If you both check in on the same day and the other party hasn't made a request, perhaps you will get the PP view one.



Thanks so much for the info. Sorry for the late reply.  I called MS just now to request the villa that has the WOC view. Cross fingers hopefully we'll get that villa.  Also sory to hear about your scheduling dilemma.  Hopefully MS can pull through and rebook your stay.  Good luck!


----------



## sueandyong

hjgaus said:


> We stayed poolside in #4513 last May before WOC so I couldn't tell you about the park view (my in-laws seem to like the quiet better) but the place is awesome for our group of 10! Never felt crowded for anyone. The kids brought the xbox for down time plus love the use of the pool table. They love the early morning hours or going in for an hour before DL closes. We have yet to use the pool but might reserve a cabana for one of the afternoons for the next stay. We all brought food for breakfasts & lunches (nice to all sit together @ the large dining table) then had dinners in DTD every night! We usually go to WDW & stay in BCV but most of the family can't afford the flight to WDW or the tickets for the parks so sharing with them what we love to do locally was the next best thing! I actually thought "Why buy points for this if we are only 30 minutes away?" but I was wrong cuz it was the best long weekend we ever had! Last May was @ 11 month mark with 160 points plus borrowed. We just made a ressi for May 4th -8th @ the 7 month mark! I think getting the grand villa rooms are easier when you can go more in the off time rather than summer or holidays. I have become spoiled by the grand villas so in a few years when just the four of us visit Beach Club, the 2 bedroom will feel so much small but still enjoyable!




Wow! I didn't know there's a pool table in the room!  This villa must be huge!  Do you know of any pictures that can be viewed online for the villa? I found a website that shows a 1 br and a studio pix but not the 3br.  Thanks again for all your info.


----------



## sueandyong

Djsgoofy said:


> We stayed at the Park View Grand Villa.  The view is awesome.  Probably has the best WOC view of any of the villas.  They were only testing when we were there.  You really can only hear the noise from the park when the sliding doors are open.



Does this unit have a balcony? If so, how many ppl do you think can fit in the balcony to see WOC?


----------



## Djsgoofy

Each of the 3 bedrooms has a balcony plus one off of the dining room for a total of 4. The view from the living room is great - 2 story windows.  I believe you can get the music through the TV.  I don't think it would be a problem for a lot of people to get a good view.


----------



## peloha86

sueandyong said:


> So excited! Booked a stay in a 3 BR Grand Villa!  Just wondering if anyone has stayed there and if the view is decent.  DW, DD, and close friends will be staying there in November.  Also, WOC will be a first for us as well.  Can't believe we were able to book this since there's only 2 units.





Haven't been posting on this thread for a while, and I just wanted to say to everyone  You'll love it here 

*sueandyong:*
 I found a thread on mouseinfo.com ( I couldn't find the thread on the DIS that features the VGC in it's entirety..it's here somewhere!!! )

Here ya go:

http://www.mouseinfo.com/forums/dlr...llas-disneys-grand-californian-hotel-spa.html

We LOVE the villas! We try to go every 6 months, haven't stayed in a Grand Villa yet...

Have fun!


----------



## franandaj

nunzia said:


> you have a band?



I play in two actually.  Our Concert Band, the Hollywood Wind Ensemble has been playing out at Disney for over 10 years.  Part of the Community Arts Showcase, you give a 1/2 an hour concert and all the performers get free admission to the park for the day.  We make a whole weekend out of it now.  There is a member of our band who is in Club 33, so we invite out of town guests from our National Band Organization to join with our band.  We rehearse Saturday morning, those who want to dine at the Club head to DL and play (in a non musical fashion) in the park for the day, then we have a late dinner (8:45PM reservation), close the park, and perform on Sunday, and again "play" in the park since we get free admission after the perfomance.

This is why having a room was so important because of the late night and early performance call.  We ended up trading out our points for a room at the DLH, it was only 7 more points than the Villa at the GCH.

I also run a swing band made up of people from the same group.  We just formed last February and I'm currently working on our audition tape for Disney so that we can play in the Spring.  However this will just be a one day performance, no Club 33 dinner and overnight stay.


----------



## hjgaus

peloha86 said:


> Haven't been posting on this thread for a while, and I just wanted to say to everyone  You'll love it here
> 
> *sueandyong:*
> I found a thread on mouseinfo.com ( I couldn't find the thread on the DIS that features the VGC in it's entirety..it's here somewhere!!! )
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.mouseinfo.com/forums/dlr...llas-disneys-grand-californian-hotel-spa.html
> 
> We LOVE the villas! We try to go every 6 months, haven't stayed in a Grand Villa yet...
> 
> Have fun!



That's the room! I was going to suggest DVCNews.com but the pics are WAY better from this site! The TV in the mirror (master bedroom) is kinda cool! My niece kept wanting to take a bath from OUR bathroom just to watch TV while taking her bath! Plenty of space as I said before. Looking forward to MAY!!


----------



## CrazyDuck

franandaj said:


> Since you will be around on the 21st...I'll let you know when our band is playing...you should stop by and give us a listen!  We'll be at the stage outside Monsters Inc. probably in the morning.  We'll be playing all sorts of fun music and should put on a great show.  We'd love to see you in the audience!



You wouldn't happen to be a big bear that wears a cowboy hat and plays a banjo would ya?  I been lookin for those guys for a while now!


----------



## Nonsuch

sueandyong said:


> Wow! I didn't know there's a pool table in the room!  This villa must be huge!  Do you know of any pictures that can be viewed online for the villa? I found a website that shows a 1 br and a studio pix but not the 3br.  Thanks again for all your info.



Check out the "360 Viewer" on the DVC marketing site:
Disney Vacation Club


----------



## AZ Navy Wife

Hello Everyone!

My husband and I have a question that we hope one of you can answer for us.  We've stayed in a studio by ourselves before, but this time, we'll have company staying with us.  We will have a friend, her husband and their 2 kids (ages 5 and 2) staying with us this next trip.  My question is this, will the kids have room cards made for them or just the adults?  I am just curious about the private entrance to CA.  Will they all have to show cards, or just the adults? We may take one of their kids with us one day, so we want to make sure our bases are covered.  They want to carry as little as possible with them into the parks.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## sueandyong

Nonsuch said:


> Check out the "360 Viewer" on the DVC marketing site:
> Disney Vacation Club



All I can say is WOW!  You guys on the DISBOARDS are awesome!  I can get all my questions answered here.  I was thinking about taking some pix to post on here once we got to VGC but there's already great pix and 360 degree viewer and stuff online.  Thanks again to all for sharing such insightful information.


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> I play in two actually.  Our Concert Band, the Hollywood Wind Ensemble has been playing out at Disney for over 10 years.  Part of the Community Arts Showcase, you give a 1/2 an hour concert and all the performers get free admission to the park for the day.  We make a whole weekend out of it now.  There is a member of our band who is in Club 33, so we invite out of town guests from our National Band Organization to join with our band.  We rehearse Saturday morning, those who want to dine at the Club head to DL and play (in a non musical fashion) in the park for the day, then we have a late dinner (8:45PM reservation), close the park, and perform on Sunday, and again "play" in the park since we get free admission after the perfomance.
> 
> This is why having a room was so important because of the late night and early performance call.  We ended up trading out our points for a room at the DLH, it was only 7 more points than the Villa at the GCH.
> 
> I also run a swing band made up of people from the same group.  We just formed last February and I'm currently working on our audition tape for Disney so that we can play in the Spring.  However this will just be a one day performance, no Club 33 dinner and overnight stay.



How very cool!! You learn some new Disney thing every day


----------



## funatdisney

AZ Navy Wife said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> My husband and I have a question that we hope one of you can answer for us.  We've stayed in a studio by ourselves before, but this time, we'll have company staying with us.  We will have a friend, her husband and their 2 kids (ages 5 and 2) staying with us this next trip.  My question is this, will the kids have room cards made for them or just the adults?  I am just curious about the private entrance to CA.  Will they all have to show cards, or just the adults? We may take one of their kids with us one day, so we want to make sure our bases are covered.  They want to carry as little as possible with them into the parks.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



The kids will not need to have room cards to get into the private entrance into DCA. As long as they with adults with room cards, they can get in. In addition, sometimes they check the room cards and sometimes they don't. I'd take mine anyway to be sure.


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

It has been quite some time since our last trip home to VGC.  After using up our points for a magical WDW split stay at AKV and BWV back in June, we just made our first reservation for VGC in over a year and a half.  

We are staying for a two night stay at the end of January prior to heading out to Long Beach for the two night cruise to no where on DCL and then we will be spending Labor Day Weekend in order to participate in the Disneyland Half Marathon Weekend.

I loved our stay in WDW, and there was plenty to see and do there, but we really missed VGC and the magical feeling of being in the Disneyland Park!


----------



## ACDSNY

The Rivers' Rats said:


> We are staying for a two night stay at the end of January prior to heading out to Long Beach for the two night cruise to no where on DCL and then we will be spending Labor Day Weekend in order to participate in the Disneyland Half Marathon Weekend.
> 
> I loved our stay in WDW, and there was plenty to see and do there, but we really missed VGC and the magical feeling of being in the Disneyland Park!


 
We'll take good care of the Wonder before your cruise!  We'll be getting off on the day you board and then spending 2 nights at the VGC.


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

ACDSNY said:


> We'll take good care of the Wonder before your cruise!  We'll be getting off on the day you board and then spending 2 nights at the VGC.




Thanks, well do the same with your VGC villa that we will be occupying for the two nights prior to our cruise!


----------



## bumbershoot

AZ Navy Wife said:


> My question is this, will the kids have room cards made for them or just the adults?



I haven't stayed at the villa side of the Grand yet, but last year when points could be used at the hotel side we stayed in a hotel room, and just like when we stayed at DLH on points and just like we stayed at the PPH with cash, our son got a room keycard just like we did.  Even has his name on it.  He's 6 now, was 5 for the Grand, and 4 turning 5 at the DLH, 3 and 5 for PPH.  

The 2 year old is the wild card, LOL, because she won't have a ticket at all.

But our son has always been asked for his card; since he's handing over a ticket as well, it only makes sense that they check out the card too!


----------



## BeccaG

AZ Navy Wife said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> My husband and I have a question that we hope one of you can answer for us.  We've stayed in a studio by ourselves before, but this time, we'll have company staying with us.  We will have a friend, her husband and their 2 kids (ages 5 and 2) staying with us this next trip.  My question is this, will the kids have room cards made for them or just the adults?  I am just curious about the private entrance to CA.  Will they all have to show cards, or just the adults? We may take one of their kids with us one day, so we want to make sure our bases are covered.  They want to carry as little as possible with them into the parks.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



FWIW we have gotten key cards for infants but have only had to show the cards on occasion and only one per room, although I hear they are being more fastidious about that now.


----------



## nick262

Hello all,

I have a question for those that have stayed at the GCV over the past year. I am not looking to complain or get flamed, just wondering if these experiences have been had by others. We have been DVC members since 2002 and this is the first property we have had these issues with.

We have stayed 4 times in the GC villas over the past year and each time we have had some small issue with the rooms. The first couple of times we chaulked it up to growing pains of a new cleaning system but our last visit was this past weekend and was the worst of all. Please note that all CM's were more than friendly.

We arrived at about 2pm and was pleasantly surprised to hear that our room was ready. However, it really was not. Outside of the door on the floor there was a half gallon of milk and a 2 litre of soda ( both 1/2 full) and two dirty glasses. This did not bother us at the time as there were several mousekeeping staff in the hallways doing other rooms and we thought they would get to it later.  Upon entering the room there were absolutely no ammenities in the master bath (shampoo, conditioner, soap etc.) and no bath towels, then upon fixing a snack for my daughter, found we were missing some kitchen items like a dish towel. There was no lamp on the desk and the remote control was missing the battery cover. When we left for the Halloween party at 6:30 all of the items on the floor were still there with no mousekeeping staff in sight. Upon our return at 11pm, the milk and soda were gone but the glasses were still there. There had been other room service trays out in the hall earlier and they were all gone. The glasses remained in the hallway until after 5pm the next day. 

The missing items were delivered with calls to mousekeeping, with the exeption of the lamp and battery cover, but it delayed our entrance to the park. I would have much rather waited until the 4 pm check in, gone into the parks and come into a stocked room as we did not make it into the parks until 4pm anyway due to having to wait for the missing items to be delivered. 

I was just wondering if this was just happening to us or if others had noticed the same things. We are not looking to be treated special or different, we just want the same experience that we have had at all of the other DVC resorts over the years. 

Thanks,


----------



## Nonsuch

I have stayed in a 1-bedroom twice this year, February and September.



nick262 said:


> ...Upon entering the room there were absolutely no ammenities in the master bath (shampoo, conditioner, soap etc.) and no bath towels, then upon fixing a snack for my daughter, found we were missing some kitchen items like a dish towel.


Both visits, the ammenities and other items in the Villa were complete.
Room service carts and trays do stay in the hall for too long, which is a problem throughout the Grand.  It would help if guests would call room service to pickup the carts.




nick262 said:


> ...There was no lamp on the desk...


Someone stole the lamp, that is sad.


----------



## franandaj

I've stayed at the VGC five times in the last six months, three times in a studio and twice in a 1 br.  I've had nothing to complain about, most of the stays we didn't spend much time in because they were for F&W or D23 events, but last month, we REALLY needed our kitchen due to the nature of the event, and everything was there and in good order.  I always bring a knife with me since my first DVC at SSR when there was no kitchen knife in the Villa, and mine was sharper than the one they provided, but everything has always been accounted for when we've stayed and the rooms have been nice a clean.  I'm glad because I have read accounts of people whose rooms had dirty dishes!


----------



## VallCopen

We have stayed in a 2 bedroom Villa twice now and during one of our visits we did have to call maintenance (two seperate times) for a kitchen pipe leak that just wouldn't stop, but with that said they were polite, quick to respond (15-20 minutes) and did their best to fix the problem.  No matter where you stay I think that there will always be some type of problems, our homes being no different, the question is do they respond quickly with that Disney friendliness????    During our issue, they did.   We love our Villa's......and I hope that continues for years to come.


----------



## bigAWL

Nonsuch said:


> Someone stole the lamp, that is sad.


 
It could have been broken or somehow defective, and removed for replacement... just not replaced, yet.


----------



## CrazyDuck

I'm planning on stealing one of the mickey surfboard lamps from Aulani when we stay there...  

Um... J/K!


----------



## Nonsuch

CrazyDuck said:


> I'm planning on stealing one of the mickey surfboard lamps from Aulani when we stay there...


To complete your collection


----------



## peloha86

nick262 said:


> Hello all,
> I have a question for those that have stayed at the GCV over the past year. I am not looking to complain or get flamed, just wondering if these experiences have been had by others. We have been DVC members since 2002 and this is the first property we have had these issues with.
> I was just wondering if this was just happening to us or if others had noticed the same things. We are not looking to be treated special or different, we just want the same experience that we have had at all of the other DVC resorts over the years.
> Thanks,


Hiccups of the VGC after one year.  To be expected, but not repeated time and time again.  It all depends on the staff.  We had issues on our last stay, and all were instantly followed up with a phone call from a CM.  Then our card wasn't working properly, so they kindly compensated us nicely. Whenever we check in, the CM's at the desk want to make sure our room is ready, sometimes by phonecall or by walkie talkie.  It all depends on who's on that day. I hope your next trip is better


----------



## peloha86

Just received this in my email, it's true about the Villas at the Grand Californian being sold out, confirmed it with my guide!

http://www.laughingplace.com/News-ID10040360.asp


----------



## franandaj

Wow!  Looks like I did that add on right in time.  Made the final payment today, and the whole thing can sit on my Disney Visa for six months interest free!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

CrazyDuck said:


> I'm planning on stealing one of the mickey surfboard lamps from Aulani when we stay there...
> 
> Um... J/K!



If I were going to steal a lamp frm VGC, it would be one of the adorable lamps on the check-in counter.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

We are here at VGC right now with a Paradise Pier view -- great view, but lots of construction noise.  Beeping from backing up equipment started at 7:00 a.m. this morning. 

We had an air conditioning problem that was fixed very quickly. Other than that, all was fine in our villa.  

The welcome packet is now just like all other DVC resorts, you no longer get the cute pop-up box with the lanyards. 

Lots of rain so far this trip, but tomorrow is supposed to be a great day.


----------



## wildernessDad

It appears that VGC has sold out.


----------



## stopher1

DVCnews has a press release posted about that very fact wD!


----------



## wbl2745

wildernessDad said:


> It appears that VGC has sold out.



We just completed adding on. Glad we got in under the wire. They even had points for our UY.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Checking out of 6502 this morning. We have had a lovely stay until last night. We were prepared for construction noise and view, but what we did not anticipate was to be woken up just before midnight because they were jackhammering right below our room.  That's right, jackhammering at midnight. Woke me up out of a sound sleep, even though I had taken an Ambien, and this continued until 12:20. Not a person with a jackhammer, but a big machine mounted jackhammer.  It sounded as if they were right in our villa.  

I actually got out my Flip and have it recorded. 

I talked to a Mgr this morning and he suggested I let MS know our concerns. He was very nice.  Not too long after that, the local DVC rep called and said they would be putting a one night's stay cash credit on our bill.  Evidently they are using $10.00 a point as a guideline.


----------



## Nonsuch

wbl2745 said:


> We just completed adding on. Glad we got in under the wire. They even had points for our UY.


We also were recently able to add points in our UY


----------



## peloha86

Nonsuch said:


> We also were recently able to add points in our UY



  to all who were able to add, just "under the wire"....But you can always be put on a waitlist if you're still interested.  Just ask your guide or Resale agent.


----------



## Nonsuch

RweTHEREyet said:


> Checking out of 6502 this morning. We have had a lovely stay until last night. We were prepared for construction noise and view, but what we did not anticipate was to be woken up just before midnight because they were jackhammering right below our room.  That's right, jackhammering at midnight. Woke me up out of a sound sleep, even though I had taken an Ambien, and this continued until 12:20. Not a person with a jackhammer, but a big machine mounted jackhammer.  It sounded as if they were right in our villa.



Another owner had a similar experience with construction noise in mid-February 

When I was there in late-February, the jackhammers stopped at 11PM each night.

I suspect the construction noise will continue for a few months, since everything in that corner of California Adventure is being renovated.  The park is living up to its new nickname:  Disney Construction Adventure.  I hope once the dust settles the view from the VGC will not include the backside of signs and unfinished rooftops


----------



## Fellowship9798

6 months until Easter weekend at VGC before departing on the DCL repositioning cruise from LA to Vancouver.

Actually I booked this stay only thinking about the cruise and only realized a few days ago my family will be at DL for Easter weekend. I now realize why the points are so high for that trip (can't believe I didn't clue in before). Hopefully we'll survive the crowds but we're hoping for a soft opening of the Little Mermaid and/or Start Tours 2 attractions.

We'll be in a studio this trip. We loved our 1BR last trip but the points were just too high to justify the larger room for this time. Hopefully next time we'll be back to the 1BR but for this trip we're happy just to be back at VGC.

I've got a second studio for my parents and am really looking forward to sharing the VCG experience and location with them. They spent many years taking me to DL when I was a kid so it feels nice to be able to provide something in return.


----------



## franandaj

Has anyone noticed that we are starting to approach the maximum thread limit?  Only 19 pages left!


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> Has anyone noticed that we are starting to approach the maximum thread limit? Only 19 pages left!


 
I noticed that earlier this week.

I can't believe our Panama Canal cruise is on thread #4, they're a chatty group.

Well a few more weeks and we'll be enjoying our 2 bdrm villas!


----------



## thndrmatt

franandaj said:


> Has anyone noticed that we are starting to approach the maximum thread limit?  Only 19 pages left!



Ironic you mention that...  Between yesterday and today, I just thoroughly read the entire thing! 

DW and I are currently non-members, but that might soon be changing as we agreed to a resale for VGC and sent in the paperwork to TTS today.  From what I can tell our ROFR wait should be starting shortly...  (and to think, a few short weeks ago I didn't know what ANY of those acronyms meant... lol)

I now have a massive directory of helpful information I've gathered from this thread, and feel like I'm already an expert having never stayed there!

I'll give you all the full story if/when everything comes through...  But in advance, thanks everyone for a few years worth of information!


----------



## funatdisney

Leaving tomorrow for our one bedroom! Got most things packed and plan on cooking dinner a few nights we are there. Can't wait to check in!


----------



## PoohNFriends

Just needed to share my excitement with my fellow Disney lovers that we were able to change our studio to a 1-bedroom for our 1st trip to Disneyland and 1st trip as DVC members !


----------



## lulubelle

PoohNFriends said:


> Just needed to share my excitement with my fellow Disney lovers that we were able to change our studio to a 1-bedroom for our 1st trip to Disneyland and 1st trip as DVC members !



The one bedroom will spoil you!  You won't want to go back to a studio.  We mostly do studios because it is just DD23 & I, but man, the bigger units are so luxurious.

I hope your resale goes through, Matt.  Smart man doing your homework.  

Five of us from the DL Diva group are checking into a two bedroom tomorrow and going to the Halloween party at DL.  We will all be pirate wenches.  I am so excited and am sure we will have a fabulous time.  Wish us luck getting a primo view unit like 6502 that RweThereyet just checked out of!


----------



## ACDSNY

I guess I should've been paying more attention...where is the best place to order groceries from for delivery to the villas?  Are there any restrictions?  Do we need to be there when they're delivered or will Bell Services sign and store them?


----------



## toocherie

lulubelle said:


> Five of us from the DL Diva group are checking into a two bedroom tomorrow and going to the Halloween party at DL.  We will all be pirate wenches.  I am so excited and am sure we will have a fabulous time.  Wish us luck getting a primo view unit like 6502 that RweThereyet just checked out of!



Well Missy--I went before work this morning and checked us in and the CM told me that our 2 bedroom villa has a great view of the park from the fifth floor!  Now if we can get it before 4 pm so we can put those costumes on in time!


----------



## stopher1

I've been waiting a long time since my last visit home, but today I went under 30 days til my next VGC stay!    And another one just a month after that... I'm getting so excited.


----------



## IssyHikerBiker

stopher1 said:


> I've been waiting a long time since my last visit home, but today I went under 30 days til my next VGC stay!    And another one just a month after that... I'm getting so excited.



26 more days for me!  And this will be our first DVC stay!  Sooo excited!!


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> I guess I should've been paying more attention...where is the best place to order groceries from for delivery to the villas?  Are there any restrictions?  Do we need to be there when they're delivered or will Bell Services sign and store them?



You can order from Vons.  The only restriction is that if you order alcohol, you need to be there to sign for it.  I think you get free delivery on your first order over $50.  I tried them a couple weeks ago when I was too sick to go to the grocery store.  I wasn't thrilled (they were four hours late on the delivery window, my ice cream had melted, and the veggies weren't that great), but it was certainly better than going to the store.

I've also heard (I think on this thread) about a place called Wonderland Liquor.  1178 W Katella Ave  Anaheim, CA 92802  (714) 535-0127.  Evidently they are a Mom & Pop store that has a great wine selection and limited groceries.  You can call them up and find out their delivery policies, but the poster who mentioned them said that they were more flexible than Vons, and since they're small they got more personalized service.  I'd love to see someone from the DISboards review them on Yelp.  A bunch of local people have reviewed them, but they're pretty *strange* reviews, but the store does get high marks.




stopher1 said:


> I've been waiting a long time since my last visit home, but today I went under 30 days til my next VGC stay!    And another one just a month after that... I'm getting so excited.



    Yay for you!     

I was going to be there on the 13th (Concert band was hopefully going to play on the 14th), but instead Disney gave us our 2nd choice date of the 21st, so I had to cancel my VGC room and book at the DLH on points for the 20th instead.  I haven't stayed there in over 10 years so that should be fun!


----------



## bumbershoot

toocherie said:


> Well Missy--I went before work this morning and checked us in and the CM told me that our 2 bedroom villa has a great view of the park from the fifth floor!  Now if we can get it before 4 pm so we can put those costumes on in time!





lulubelle said:


> Five of us from the DL Diva group are checking into a two bedroom tomorrow and going to the Halloween party at DL.  We will all be pirate wenches.  I am so excited and am sure we will have a fabulous time.  Wish us luck getting a primo view unit like 6502 that RweThereyet just checked out of!




Jealous jealous jealous jealous.....  _If I hop on a flight right now I could get there and sneak in and you ladies would never even notice me..._


----------



## RweTHEREyet

lulubelle said:


> The one bedroom will spoil you!  You won't want to go back to a studio.  We mostly do studios because it is just DD23 & I, but man, the bigger units are so luxurious.
> 
> I hope your resale goes through, Matt.  Smart man doing your homework.
> 
> Five of us from the DL Diva group are checking into a two bedroom tomorrow and going to the Halloween party at DL.  We will all be pirate wenches.  I am so excited and am sure we will have a fabulous time.  Wish us luck getting a primo view unit like 6502 that RweThereyet just checked out of!



I hope you get that great view, too, just look over top of the construction and you will enjoy all you see.  

Actually, with all the rain we had, we were in the room at various times of the day, and it was very interesting to see all the workers sitting around in the morning, then the same ones sitting around at lunch, and then the same ones sitting around in the afternoon.  It seemed there were some that never ever did anything at all but sit on their coolers.  For each one working, there were 2 or 3 sitting on their coolers.  

You ladies have a great time and enjoy your villa.


----------



## the donut

RweTHEREyet said:


> Actually, with all the rain we had, we were in the room at various times of the day, and it was very interesting to see all the workers sitting around in the morning, then the same ones sitting around at lunch, and then the same ones sitting around in the afternoon.  It seemed there were some that never ever did anything at all but sit on their coolers.  For each one working, there were 2 or 3 sitting on their coolers.
> QUOTE]
> 
> That would be a tough job for me, sitting around at DLR but not being able to go to DLR.  Unless of course they do get a chance to sneak off and ride some rides.


----------



## ACDSNY

Thanks Alison for the Vons & Wonderland Liquor info.  I'll probably use Von's this time as my sister wants to order some breakfast stuff for the kids and I doubt they could mess that up too bad.


----------



## PoohNFriends

lulubelle said:


> The one bedroom will spoil you!  You won't want to go back to a studio.  We mostly do studios because it is just DD23 & I, but man, the bigger units are so luxurious.
> 
> I hope your resale goes through, Matt.  Smart man doing your homework.
> 
> Five of us from the DL Diva group are checking into a two bedroom tomorrow and going to the Halloween party at DL.  We will all be pirate wenches.  I am so excited and am sure we will have a fabulous time.  Wish us luck getting a primo view unit like 6502 that RweThereyet just checked out of!



I keep thinking the same thing about not wanting to go back to a studio, I'm hoping since it's just the 2 of us we can handle it for awhile.  If not, we'll just have to add-on - won't be easy for VGC in sold-out status and very little on the resale market, but doesn't mean we can't add-on some more AKV points!

Hope your Halloween trip with the DL Diva group is perfect - don't forget to share some pics with us!


----------



## AZ Navy Wife

I just wanted to give a great "Thank you" to everyone who helped answer my questions last week!  You guys are great and I knew this was the place to get the answers!  Thanks again!    We are headed up first thing in the morning and we can't wait!


----------



## kylieh

A have a couple of questions, based on "ifs"    One of the options for next years holiday  end September is staying at VCG.  Planning on renting points for a one bedroom.    We won't know our final plan until the end of January and I'm researching now so I'm ready to go when we find out if Dear Niece is coming too!

The pull out bed - do they have metal bars.   Are they comfy for a week?   It would be DD will be 9,  or DN7 sleeping there.  DD is already the height of most 10 year olds and we have a year to go.

2nd question - if DN doesn't come could the mattress on the Murphy bed be moved to the main bedroom, or fit an air bed?   DD doesn't sleep well if at all in a room by herself, long story.  If we can't move it in, we would try to get the studio, hence question about the bed...  

As always, thank you.


----------



## Nonsuch

kylieh said:


> ...Planning on renting points for a one bedroom.
> The pull out bed - do they have metal bars.   Are they comfy for a week?


There are no "bar" to keep kids from falling out, if that is what you are asking.
The pullout sofa is not very comfortable, but most kids would not mind.  The fold down murphy bed has a solid bottom, and might be a little better.



kylieh said:


> 2nd question - if DN doesn't come could the mattress on the Murphy bed be moved to the main bedroom


I have not tried it, but the murphy bed mattress is small and most likely could be moved to the bedroom.


----------



## Nonsuch

I just booked the Grand Villa for the first weekend in June 
Star Tours and Little Mermaid should be open


----------



## the donut

Nonsuch said:


> I just booked the Grand Villa for the first weekend in June
> Star Tours and Little Mermaid should be open



I'll be there that same weekend and I hadn't even thought about the Little Mermaid ride being open.  How exciting!


----------



## stopher1

Nonsuch said:


> I just booked the Grand Villa for the first weekend in June
> Star Tours and Little Mermaid should be open



Oh how fun!  They look so awesome.  We'd love to stay in one... wanted to for our Christmas visit this year, but the points needed! Whew!   _*ENJOY IT!!!  *_  I'm a bit green...


----------



## lurkyloo

Forgive me for not reading all 233 pages of this thread, but whatever became of the members-only viewing platform on the roof of VGC? Last I heard, when the show opened it was determined that the platform had a pretty lousy view. Are they still letting people up there? Are they letting non-members staying on points access it?

Thanks!


----------



## funatdisney

I was at the VGC last week (room 4502) and from my balcony, saw a few people watching the WoC from the Viewing Platform. Not a lot, but, of course, we were there during the week and not on a weekend. I have never viewed the WoC from there, but I have read that your room key gives you access to it.


----------



## funatdisney

BTW, we also were able to see them playing and testing a new segment featuring Tron. We checked in on Tuesday, Oct 26 and checked out the 29th. 
They were working this segment every night we were there. It was quite spectacular to watch them play with different effects to see what would work and what can be done with all the elements from the WoC to give the best show for the Tron piece. They were trying to see if they could beam laser lights to hit the very top of Screamin' to give the effect of a short laser line moving smoothly over the tracks. They must have been practicing and playing with it the first night of our stay. My DD(12) woke up at 4am and saw them still playing with the effects. At times there were blue lights streaming into our room, and we knew that wasn't suppose to happen. Finally on the last night night (Thursday), they had the Tron section done, and were practicing on how to seam it into the WoC. They would start with a short piece from the WoC and seam in the Tron section and seam back into WoC. The whole time they played the music and had it piped into the TV. Not that we needed the TV. The music is quite loud and we were able to hear it without a problem. It turned out to be a good piece, even if we could only see it from an angle that faced more of the back side and right of the WoC. I wonder if they have added it onto the WoC or if it was for a special presentation.


----------



## the donut

The disneyland board is reporting this week that they have added the Tron segment to the end of the show.

When we stayed at the VGC in September, the room key got us onto the balcony.  We couldn't see the projections, but the water effects looked nice.  

The terrace may be a good place to watch the pixar parade.  We watched the parade from our balcony, which was a bit lower than the terrace but close by, and the characters seemed to be waving at us.


----------



## funatdisney

the donut said:


> The disneyland board is reporting this week that they have added the Tron segment to the end of the show.



Thanks for the information. The night that they were practicing the final segment, we just happen to see the WoC. It looked like they were adding it to the end. It was quite good, especially the laser lights on the tracks. I was happy to see that they were able to use that effect.


----------



## lurkyloo

Thanks for the replies! 

funatdisney - We were staying in the hotel portion of the VGC wing on the 29th but could only hear the WOC testing, not see it. What a great bonus for you!


----------



## peloha86

lurkyloo said:


> Forgive me for not reading all 233 pages of this thread, but whatever became of the members-only viewing platform on the roof of VGC? Last I heard, when the show opened it was determined that the platform had a pretty lousy view. Are they still letting people up there? Are they letting non-members staying on points access it?
> Thanks!


Hi Lurkyloo!

They are letting people up there, however, I just called, and as long as you are a guest, YOU DO HAVE ACCESS!!!     I just talked to a cast member at the Grand, there are days that guests won't have access, so I would ask the front desk to see if it's not blocked off that day.   Good Luck!!!

p.s......I'm saving for my Disney Sea....on my bucket list...


----------



## funatdisney

lurkyloo said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> funatdisney - We were staying in the hotel portion of the VGC wing on the 29th but could only hear the WOC testing, not see it. What a great bonus for you!



It was! It kinda of made up for the construction noise at night and early morning (5am I think is when it starts in the morning) In fact, there was no noise the first night, since they were playing around with the Tron segment.

There were lots of guests out on their balconies watching the Tron testing, too. Lots of folks were clapping and hollering when they finished. It was quite a neat experience.

The music was really loud! My DH told me he could hear it from the hot tub! He came right up when he first heard it. I then realized that it had to be, since when facing the WoC, the music has to compete with the splashing noise the fountains make.


----------



## lurkyloo

peloha86 said:


> Hi Lurkyloo!
> 
> They are letting people up there, however, I just called, and as long as you are a guest, YOU DO HAVE ACCESS!!!     I just talked to a cast member at the Grand, there are days that guests won't have access, so I would ask the front desk to see if it's not blocked off that day.   Good Luck!!!
> 
> p.s......I'm saving for my Disney Sea....on my bucket list...



Yay! Thanks for the great tip! We're staying at VGC as guests for my birthday, so I'll keep my fingers crossed that we're allowed up there that night.



funatdisney said:


> The music was really loud! My DH told me he could hear it from the hot tub! He came right up when he first heard it. I then realized that it had to be, since when facing the WoC, the music has to compete with the splashing noise the fountains make.



Oh my gosh - I think we might've been IN the hot tub with your husband!


----------



## franandaj

So is anyone else on this board disappointed in the cancelation of the 2011 & 2012 Food & Wine Festivals?


----------



## the donut

franandaj said:


> So is anyone else on this board disappointed in the cancelation of the 2011 & 2012 Food & Wine Festivals?



Totally bummed.  In fact, I just cancelled my end of may reservation.  

What's really disturbing is how cagy they're being about it ever returning.


----------



## Disney Princess

franandaj said:


> So is anyone else on this board disappointed in the cancelation of the 2011 & 2012 Food & Wine Festivals?





the donut said:


> Totally bummed.  In fact, I just cancelled my end of may reservation.
> 
> What's really disturbing is how cagy they're being about it ever returning.



It doesn't really affect us, as we were not planning to participate.  In fact, it helps us because we think that means we'll have smaller crowds during our May vacation.  Still, I feel badly for everyone who was planning to attend and counts on that event.  I know it will greatly disappoint many people, and that is sad to me.


----------



## franandaj

the donut said:


> Totally bummed.  In fact, I just cancelled my end of may reservation.
> 
> What's really disturbing is how cagy they're being about it ever returning.



THANK YOU! I feel the same way, other threads are sure that it's only because of the new construction, but I'm really wondering if that is a good excuse to cancel it for now, and then they think we will forget there ever was a F&W Festival.

I bought my points for the 11 month advantage during F&W.  All my other trips are usually planned so close that I have to waitlist them.  In that case I could have bought some points via resale at maybe half the price and then taken my chance on the WL at however many months out.  D23 events and other special DLR events are usually only announced about six months out so I could have used points from any resort.  

Don't get me wrong, I'm proud to be an owner there, I just really hope that they bring back the event which drove me to purchase there in the first place!


----------



## funatdisney

lurkyloo said:


> Oh my gosh - I think we might've been IN the hot tub with your husband!



I'll ask him if he remembers who he saw in the hot tub. He was there quite a lot. When we vacation at VGC, he does two things: the hot tub and order Long Islands . I often ask him to bring up his glass when he orders from the Hearthstone Lounge. The glasses are larger than what they have in the room.


----------



## lurkyloo

franandaj said:


> So is anyone else on this board disappointed in the cancelation of the 2011 & 2012 Food & Wine Festivals?




No. We've been every year since it started and we are continually underwhelmed by what they have to offer. Only a handful of seminars, some $$$ booze-related events and food booths that are a mere shadow of what they have at Epcotsure, DCA doesn't have the same kind of space, but really...? Only 6 different dishes to try at the glorified food court they set up last year? 

I think the hiatus may be a great opportunity for them to rethink DCA's version of the food fest and reboot it as something much better.



funatdisney said:


> I'll ask him if he remembers who he saw in the hot tub. He was there quite a lot. When we vacation at VGC, he does two things: the hot tub and order Long Islands . I often ask him to bring up his glass when he orders from the Hearthstone Lounge. The glasses are larger than what they have in the room.


----------



## minniemoms

I wan't impressed with it either. I have been to the Food and Wine and WDW and I thought it was MUCH better. I just liked all of the Kiosks they had back there with the different foods. I don't drink wine so never did that anyway, but I wasn't impressed with it. So I guess I don't care anyway.


----------



## franandaj

lurkyloo said:


> No. We've been every year since it started and we are continually underwhelmed by what they have to offer. Only a handful of seminars, some $$$ booze-related events and food booths that are a mere shadow of what they have at Epcotsure, DCA doesn't have the same kind of space, but really...? Only 6 different dishes to try at the glorified food court they set up last year?
> 
> I think the hiatus may be a great opportunity for them to rethink DCA's version of the food fest and reboot it as something much better.





minniemoms said:


> I wan't impressed with it either. I have been to the Food and Wine and WDW and I thought it was MUCH better. I just liked all of the Kiosks they had back there with the different foods. I don't drink wine so never did that anyway, but I wasn't impressed with it. So I guess I don't care anyway.



This is why I'm pretty sure that we will NEVER see F&W again in CA.  I think that "prepared food" can not be served in CA from a "non licensed kitchen" that is why every time they have had food items, they are always at a pre-existing location, they used the old Lucky Fortune (2008) and stage 12 (2010), to actuallly license booths like in FL would cost astronomical amounts.  There is no way they would do it.  Since it appears that everyone expects Epcot style F&W grazing, it won't happen in CA due to our food laws.  For me I don't care about the booths (at least in CA), I was into the Signature events.  Wine Maker Dinners, Cooking School, and Taste the Celebrity Chefs were fun and I was prepared next year to get there at opening to see them all, but that was gravy, I really enjoyed the overly expensive events and wish they could somehow keep those.

I have a feeling that F&W will quietly disappear from CA as Disney knows that people have very short memories....


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> This is why I'm pretty sure that we will NEVER see F&W again in CA.  I think that "prepared food" can not be served in CA from a "non licensed kitchen" that is why every time they have had food items, they are always at a pre-existing location, they used the old Lucky Fortune (2008) and stage 12 (2010), to actuallly license booths like in FL would cost astronomical amounts.  There is no way they would do it.  Since it appears that everyone expects Epcot style F&W grazing, it won't happen in CA due to our food laws.  For me I don't care about the booths (at least in CA), I was into the Signature events.  Wine Maker Dinners, Cooking School, and Taste the Celebrity Chefs were fun and I was prepared next year to get there at opening to see them all, but that was gravy, I really enjoyed the overly expensive events and wish they could somehow keep those.
> 
> I have a feeling that F&W will quietly disappear from CA as Disney knows that people have very short memories....



SUCH a bummer! I had gone this year for the first time (haven't gone to the one at WDW so can't compare and say how sucky ours was)..and my plans were changed when some family members came along, so I did the park with them and missed all the wonderful presentations I'd hoped to see, saying I could go another time I hope they come up with something new there..maybe more heavy on presentations..the wine walks were fun, they could expand on that kind of thing..I hope the whole thing isn't just tossed out.


----------



## Chuck S

*Moderator Note*:

Just a reminder that because long threads can cause issues with board software, we automatically close threads as they near 3750 posts or 250 pages.  Your group may want to start thinking about starting a new thread.  If you do, please send a PM to a moderator, and we will close this one.

Thanks!


----------



## Garthilk

Also, just another reason to be happy members at GCV. Anaheim added 2% to the city tax.


----------



## PoohNFriends

the donut said:


> I'll be there that same weekend and I hadn't even thought about the Little Mermaid ride being open. How exciting!


 
We're going the 1st week of May so I assume we'll miss the opening of Little Mermaid, but an article by Al Lutz on MiceAge.com (it was posted by HydroGuy, I think, on another thread) said they may have some soft openings for Little Mermaid starting in April so hoping we have a chance of enjoying the new ride!



franandaj said:


> So is anyone else on this board disappointed in the cancelation of the 2011 & 2012 Food & Wine Festivals?


 
We have never been to F&W at Disneyland or -World, but I was hoping to experience it at DL during our trip in May (then hoping to go to the World next October, too). So, yep, I'm disappointed. However, hoping this means it is canceled for the next two years so all their energy can be spent with a smooth debut of Little Mermaid, Star Tours, revamped Paradise Pier, Cars land, etc; along with a new and improved F&W for 2013.



Chuck S said:


> *Moderator Note*:
> 
> Just a reminder that because long threads can cause issues with board software, we automatically close threads as they near 3750 posts or 250 pages. Your group may want to start thinking about starting a new thread. If you do, please send a PM to a moderator, and we will close this one.
> 
> Thanks!


 
A new milestone for VGC - almost time for a new thread!  I don't feel worthy enough to start a new thread of this magnitude, but I have a suggestion for whoever takes on starting the new thread - the 1st post should have links and info to commonly requested VGC owners related info; similar to the 1st post that starts the non-DVC VGC thread.  Just a thought...


----------



## stopher1

Yep, we are getting close.  A new one should be put together soon.  Several of the threads I participate in regularly go through this often. It's always nice to get a "fresh new thread feel" when you start a new one.


----------



## franandaj

I remember when I found this thread about a year ago (and joined the DISboards) and was relieved to have "found my peeps" no one on my DVC yahoo group hardly gives a rats *** about anything that isn't on the East Coast.  I also do not feel worthy of starting a thread...I think Stopher1 should do it!

Any other votes?


----------



## godalejunior

We leave tomorrow for our first stay as DVC owners....question...there is a hair dryer in the villa?


----------



## franandaj

godalejunior said:


> We leave tomorrow for our first stay as DVC owners....question...there is a hair dryer in the villa?



I think so....I think I remember it being in the drawer of the studios we stayed in....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

godalejunior said:


> We leave tomorrow for our first stay as DVC owners....question...there is a hair dryer in the villa?



Yes.  It should be in the vanity area and is a regular hair dryer.


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> I remember when I found this thread about a year ago (and joined the DISboards) and was relieved to have "found my peeps" no one on my DVC yahoo group hardly gives a rats *** about anything that isn't on the East Coast.  I also do not feel worthy of starting a thread...I think Stopher1 should do it!
> 
> Any other votes?



Oh thanks Alison, I'd be happy to, if nobody else minds.


----------



## nunzia

stopher1 said:


> Oh thanks Alison, I'd be happy to, if nobody else minds.



Please do!


----------



## wbl2745

stopher1 said:


> Oh thanks Alison, I'd be happy to, if nobody else minds.



I second the motion!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> I also do not feel worthy of starting a thread...I think Stopher1 should do it!
> 
> Any other votes?





nunzia said:


> Please do!





wbl2745 said:


> I second the motion!



I will be happy to do so - and will start putting together the "plussing" that I'd like to add to the first post.  When it's ready - I'll add a link here, and then send a PM to the mods to close this one out and we'll be officially moved in to the new one....


----------



## stopher1

Hello All!

I have set up a NEW thread for us over here

I will be PM'ing the mods as well to notify them that version 2.0 has been opened up, and this thread can be closed down.  All new discussion should take place over on the *Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owner's Group - 2.0.*

Thanks!


----------

